# It's getting hot in here.....



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

Ok....here comes a new journal. New work out split. I am gonna start it tonight, as soon as I leave here, get some caffeine and get my clothes.
I hope I have enough time to do it. That is my main problem: Time. I will see how it goes. here is what I am gonna do:
DAY 1:
Chest:
Incline DB Bench Press:
Bench Press:
Flyes:

Delts:
Military Press:
Lateral Raise:
Front Lateral Raise:

DAY 2:
Pull Ups:
Rows:
Pull Downs:
Alt. Rows:
Shrugs:
Rear Delt Raises:

--off???

DAY 3:
LEGS / LOWER BACK:
Squats:
Deads:
Leg Ext:
Leg Curl:
Calves:

DAY 4:
ARMS:
Curls:
Concentration Curls:
Hammers:
Skull Crushers:
Dips:
Press Downs:

--OFF--
--OFF--

Not as many exercises for legs, but they do get wore out from squats and deads..then fry them with the ext and curls.

Food....yeah....gotta work on that....also make the extra effort to get my 20 min. of cardio in after the workout....
I was thinking June for my moving month, but I think it is going to be at least July before I can close the clients I am working with now...get any more..and see what happens...maybe refer them to other agents in the office.
I will take pics...the begining of June. Be gentle...


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

First in


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like a plan bud!! This Riss is with ya


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2005)

...so take off all your clothes..  Sorry, this journal name reminded me of the Nelly song 

Good luck with new journal Mike!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2005)

B ... that would be 4 workouts in the same week. 

Good luck with that and the move.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> ...so take off all your clothes..




I totally second that motion.....oooops, I should probably keep my mouth shut before I get


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2005)

Haha, you crack me up Mike with all your "girls"!  Good luck with your new program. I'll be following along as long as the whoring stays less than what's in my journal


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Go Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> ...so take off all your clothes..  Sorry, this journal name reminded me of the Nelly song
> 
> Good luck with new journal Mike!


good! Glad you caught that reference!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I totally second that motion.....oooops, I should probably keep my mouth shut before I get


ladies first....I've got a body made for the dark..


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks fellas!
NT! Yeah...dare to dream...I will follow it is best I can, time permitting. Might have to drop some weights to decrease rest times to up the intensity to get it all done.
WIll see how it goes this afternoon.
I got...detained...last night.


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got...detained...last night.


Why does that make me think think you got arrested rather than miss the gym


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2005)

He might have been handcuffed and "frisked", but he wasn't arrested!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2005)

sorry...no exciting stories..that was...a wash...shoulda gone to the gym...
speaking of which...I gotta get!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ladies first....I've got a body made for the dark..


And a face for the radio!!!

Whats up bud!  Glad to see your getting motivated!!!  I wont say g'luck cause you dont need it...its all what you put into it.  I'm here to watch you kick ass....just dont let me down!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2005)

Day 1; 19 May, 05:
LEGS:
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*5, 315*5

Dead Lifts:
4*225*10!

**Out of time
**Gonna start week out w/ legs, so they won't be wrecked and wobbly when I am at the gym. I did NOT use straps fo the deads. Was pleasantly suprised to see that I got 4 sets of ten @ 225 without straps! WAHOO! 
**Back is REALLY sore today. I popped a Motrin as soon as i woke up..not really helping yet. Hoping it gets better...I gotta go to the gym in about an hour...

**GOt a reply from a guy at LA Air Force Base..he said they ARE looking to fill a position..and wants to talk to me! WAHOO! I may be on my west...before July! Keep fingers crossed!


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2005)

What would you be doing on the base?  That would be a big change working regular hours and only working one job.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> **GOt a reply from a guy at LA Air Force Base..he said they ARE looking to fill a position..and wants to talk to me! WAHOO! I may be on my west...before July! Keep fingers crossed!





AWESOME


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2005)

Not really, brotha-
LAAFB is a subordinate base to the job I have now. I work at a 'MAJCOM' level. (Major Command) LAAFB is just a base that falls under AF Space Command. I could very well be doing close to what I am doing, but at a base level.
Nope, still have two jobs. I would use this job as the 'hard income' until I get up and running with the real estate. I figure, my days off would require me to drive around and get aquainted w/ the area and be able to know whee where most things are...then jump in and run!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2005)

..I think the Motrin is finally beginig to work..I can move a little better now...still look like an old man when I stand up or sit down, but that is better than what it was an hour ago....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Awsome w/o man!  Big numbers.  Glad to see you didn't go back to straps yet!  It pays off in the end.

Hope you land that job bro...I'm rootin for ya!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

Goodluck as always Mike


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

hey, thanks, brothas!
Ok...made it to gym..and actually got all work out in...except cardio...


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

Day 2, 19 May, 05:
CHEST / DELTS:
Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*6, 100*5, 100*6 

DB Bench Press:
4*75*7

Inc. DB Flyes:
3*45*10

DELTS:
DB Military Press:
45*10, 60*6, 60*6

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
3*30*10

Standing Front Lateral Raise:
3*30*6

**Time
** inc. db bench presses were still low...I should been between 8 - 10 reps for those sets...just keep at it. 
Off day Friday. DOn't have time to do cardio, either. Have to wake up early, go to mall office till 9, then go home, change, eat and get to club...back on saturday.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

I can't get use to this new journal. LOL

Nice wo Burner. Still a strong MoFo


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

naw...not yet, but thanks, brotha!
Now...to get in and get crackin' on that evil necessity....cardio...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there my man!!!

The strength will come...in due time my friend!  Don't forget you have been away fro a while so you wont just pick up where you left off ya know.

Have a good time at the club tonight....don't hurt to many people


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

thanks..but I am not even feeling it...at all... 
I GOTTA get up early tomorrow so I can get tothe gym before work..cause after here, I have to go back to the club again like tonight.
Trying to gently, yet firmly...'nudge' my two active clients into getting serious to get them into contracts then to the closing table. They want to be out of their rentals and into a house..but they seem to be dragging their feet....PLUS...I wanna close them before the end of June...for their sakes..as well as...I want the commissions before I leave here..or I am gonna have to refer them out to other agents...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks..but I am not even feeling it...at all...
> I GOTTA get up early tomorrow so I can get tothe gym before work..cause after here, I have to go back to the club again like tonight.
> Trying to gently, yet firmly...'nudge' my two active clients into getting serious to get them into contracts then to the closing table. They want to be out of their rentals and into a house..but they seem to be dragging their feet....PLUS...I wanna close them before the end of June...for their sakes..as well as...I want the commissions before I leave here..or I am gonna have to refer them out to other agents...


Fuck that don't let anyone else get the commissions lol...you worked for that shit.  I'm sure you'll do just fine you know what your doing.

Hope the workout went ok...glad to see your really getting a hold of everything now and running your life rather then letting you jobs run you!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2005)

no...they still run me...

I'd rather have all the commissions..but if I am not here, I cannot close the transactions and receive them, so....
gota gra a bit to eat and hopefully get to the gym in time to work out ebfore going in today...
Have a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2005)

DAY 3: 21 May, 05:

BACK:
WG Pull Ups:
BW*12, BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*8 = 48....not bad...

BB Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 185*6, 185*6

WG Pull Downs:
150*10, 150*10, 200*6, 200*6

CG Cable Rows:
4*200*8

Machine BO rear Laterals:
2*35*10
--compound--
BB Shrugs:
2*185*10 = grip wearing out

**Time


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2005)

Damn...just realized...I promised 'progress' pics in begining of June....does it have to be THIS June??

be gentle...


Was a bad day for me. Went outside lastnight to take out the trash from the office. It was beautiful outside. Warm, light breeze, star filled sky with a huge moon. I knew where I wanted to be: On the deck of my now ex-girlfriend, hanging out after bbq'ing and naking drinks and just enjoying the night. I left here and went home to get ready to go to the club. Well, as u may remember, I drive past the back of her house on the way home..and her lights were on..with the patio light as well...so..I can only guess THEY did what I wished I could have been doing...
and to top things off...(we still email) She told me that she was thinking about giong back to get her advanced diver certification..and her new BF wanted to learn...great.
Glad to get her into a new hobby that she is going to be sharing with someone else...
Yeah...it sucked. Depressing. I had a GREAT workout...got out MOST of the frustrations...
Next week would have been the week of our 2nd annversary..and I still love her...I am tweaked in the head..this is one of the main reasons for wanting to get the fuq outta thisn place. To bury my past where it belongs. Plus, to get on with it...
It does bug the shit outta me that she is gonna have him learn to dive so THEY can do it....that was supposed to  be OUR thing.....
I think I need to go punch a wall...\
Hope somebody steps outta line tonight...
Oh...I did have a niec night last night..or shall I say..my ego did...got some nice compliments...I was even told I was the hottest guy in the club...I love the efects of alcohol and dim lighting!

I have even become friendly with a pair of twins...that could be fun...WTF..I am MOVING...what do I have to lose?


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2005)

Nice wo Burnerboy  

Good job on the pullups !!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Awsome w/o there man...damn near got the full 50!!  Next time I'm sure you'll nail it!  Keep at them workouts bro...you got some solid power there.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Damn...just realized...I promised 'progress' pics in begining of June....does it have to be THIS June??
> 
> be gentle...
> 
> ...



Hey man they are called memories.  We all have em...some good...more then not bad.  I feel you pain bro!  I was going out with a girl for 5 years...I wanted to be with this girl the rest of my life then we broke up.  I never stopped loving her...still haven't gotten over her but I have moved on.  Certain things remind me of her and man they make me want to run to her and beg and plead to take me back.  But ya know why I don't?  B/c I'm a better man then that!  I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't stay down about it or let her get to me no matter how much I loved her b/c I knew it just wasn't ment to be ya know?  I talk to here maybe once a month and I know she would always be there to talk to me but I distance myself so I don't get drawn back in....I know you know what I'm talkin about.  Its like quick sand once you step in your stuck so before you get to deep you need to pull yourself out and walk the other way!  I had some great times with that girl...sittin in the hot tub at night with a few drinks lookin at the night sky...man I could go on for pages listing things that I would never be able to do with someone else without having her on my mind.  That doesn't mean I don't do them....I just remember in my mind the hell I would go through and how I have already moved on!  

Now that I got that out....TWINS!!!  They are the best bro LOL.  I got a pair one time when I was on vacation in florida for a month.  Man was that a blast heh.  Fuck it go for it and have some damn fun!  Break some hearts and live life to the fullest damnit!  Your leaving soon and you'll have a clean slate there!

SHIT june already?  Can't we do it next year?  I'm so damn fat LOL....but a promise is a promise I gotta get a camera ready!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2005)

Dang, DB! U and I parallel a bit, don't we? WE are gonna have to go to the 'O' in Vegas with the rest of this crew. WE're gonna have to sit down and have a beer, brotha!

Yeah...I know what you mean....dam...5 years? I think u had it worse than me.....
On a positive note..there is this girl...

She and I have been friendly flirting for some time now. I have to say 'friendly' because at times, either of us was with someone. She used to work at the club and is now a semi-regular. Well, after I went back last October...a single man, I would see her everyonce in a while. We kinda started flirting again..but she still had her BF..but said things weren't going so well. I just kept the ol yap shut and stayed friendly. LAST NIGHT! She comes in with he friend, and as I waslked up to her toget my hello hug...She damn near yells: "I'M SINGLE!"
WAHOO!  <---that was my reaction
I just smiled and said: Then it is time....  We need to go out!
Before she could finish the sentance of: "Give me your Num.....
I handed her my business card...

hope she calls..


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> SHIT june already?  Can't we do it next year?  I'm so damn fat LOL....but a promise is a promise I gotta get a camera ready!


can u believe it? this year is almost 1/2 friggin over already....
yep...u can take pics next June...but others are due this June...hey...If I have to post my pics of how shitty I look...u have nothing to worry about, cardio man....


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

Yo B you could never look shittay.. you have a heart of gold and underneath it all a body of a god.. giggles.. Come on.. shake it off and take it in all of it as a learning experience.. Now if you want depression session come sit on my couch for a while you will wanna kick me in the head wondering WTF I got myself into.. anyway.. Hang tight big guy!

big hugs!

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2005)

hey good looking! We'll talk. Sounds like we have some catching up to do...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dang, DB! U and I parallel a bit, don't we? WE are gonna have to go to the 'O' in Vegas with the rest of this crew. WE're gonna have to sit down and have a beer, brotha!
> 
> Yeah...I know what you mean....dam...5 years? I think u had it worse than me.....
> On a positive note..there is this girl...
> ...


I never thought of it but we kinda do LOL.  Man I'd kill to go to the O...don't think I can afford that thing though.  I'm super tight on $$ right now.  Paying college tuition out of my pocket KILLS me!

Alright alright....got the buisness card out.  There ya go brotha!  I'm sure she will call lol...shit I would


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can u believe it? this year is almost 1/2 friggin over already....
> yep...u can take pics next June...but others are due this June...hey...If I have to post my pics of how shitty I look...u have nothing to worry about, cardio man....


Damn this year is FLYING!!!  I don't like that shit lol...going way to fast for me!  Damn I was hopin you'd let me off...I will have to try and take them soon.  Next two weekends I will be hungover so I may have to wait till the week after the 4th LOL.  Parties all over the next 2 weekends...rented a condo down the shore for the entire week so I'll be there alot!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

single chicks hanging around ya ... twins?!!   B ... if this keeps up, it will be us coming to hang out with you.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

well, she hasn't called yet...(that sucks)
I know about tight. That's how I've been living the past couple years. Not fun.
I"ve been trying to get the 'O' for the past couple years. Maybe this year...

NT, my brotha! Still can't hang with the 'master'....but would be great hangin' with ya either way!

Ok...keep positive mental thoughts going...just woke up early...slammed shot og liquid B-12 and downing a cup of coffee...need to be alert...brain needs to spin up....why?
IN about 15 minutes...I am having my telephone interview for that job in LA! Wish me luck!

oh..and DB...if I have to post pics of my fat self..u should have no problems..remember: U do / did a shit load of cardio...I don't....

Now post!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NT, my brotha! Still can't hang with the 'master'....but would be great hangin' with ya either way!



It would be great for sure.  This year, with buying the house, I think we can only afford the San Francisco trip in October.  I'm not sure if I told you, but we're going for the Exotic Erotic Ball.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

never heard for that....but knowing you..it must be a rager of a party!
Well, SF or Vegas....both almost the same distance...SF is farther, I think....might just have to jump in the car and head up....there a web site for this? 

anyway:
I just got of the phone with the guy that is gonna hire me...in LA! WAHOO! Looks like I have a start date of 1 July! BAd news: It is only 3k more per year there than I am getting paid here...and it is WAY more expensive to live there....
But, I may not be a fully devouted Christian, but I do believe everything happens for a reason and believe I am being given a path toget out of here and onto better things in life.
So, I am gonna have a 'hard income' while I get my real estate spun up and generating an income.
Best thing: It is a monday thru friday job. only 8 hours in length....I won't know what to do with myself with all that 'free time'....besides...lift consisstantly??


I ma gonna go email the team lead at the Manhattan Beach realty office I am gonna go work at to give him a heads up. Much to do!
Some of my clients BETTER CLOSE!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

That's great news.  You know, from what we know about you from  your postings, this seems to be great timing for you.  You are young and single ... it seems like it's time you start enjoying life instead of trying to make the ever elusive big bucks. 

http://www.exoticeroticball.com


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

I've tried doing nothing ... sitting back and watching the grass grow, it does nothing for me.  I think I'll probably go crazy when/if I retire.  I can't imagine getting up everyday and having nothing to do.  I have a hard time with long weekends with nothing to do.   My mother-in-law just said this past weekend, having a weekend of doing nothing is relaxing.  One might say boring.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

yeah, brotha
It went WELL! Looks like if all things go, I will be there to work on the 1st of July! WAHOO!
I don't mind having an occasional day to just veg out and recharge the batteries...

NOW>..I need to get a couple of my clients to get into contract..so I close them and get paid by the time I leave....will refer any other clietns I have to other realtors on my team and get a little for them.
'Tis begining to happen! 
The only 'bad' thing.....the new job only pays 3k more per year than I get paid here, so I HAVE to get my real estate up and running...ASAP!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2005)

Yeah B, you never look shitty honey......you're just fine, and I AM SURE OF THAT!!!

So, you'll be outta here soon huh?   I did say I was coming to Colorado, not California!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

u have till hte end of June, my dear...

If it works right..my lsat day of work here will be on the 26 of June!
WAHOO!
Will take that week and pack as much stuff up as I can and then hit the road.


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

Will we still be able to go boarding together when i eventually get over there??


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

yeah..but in Cali!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

Is that better??


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

it's still goood! Heavanly Vally, Mammoth..looking frrward to trying them out myself!
u should look them up!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

Will do buddy, training today??


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

nope...had too much to do...this working three jobs has its toll...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..and DB...if I have to post pics of my fat self..u should have no problems..remember: U do / did a shit load of cardio...I don't....
> 
> Now post!


Yea I "did' alot of cardio lol.  Twice a day 5 days a week.. 5 days of lifting and a day of circuit training.  That all did jack shit for me now.  I'm still 30lbs over weight.  I look like crap at 185-190lbs LOL.  I should be like 160.

Don't you worry my man I'll try and get some pics tomorrow b/c its my day off.  See if I can get my bro to take them for me!

Wow bro congrats on everything that is happening....def happening for a reason and its all the better.  Hope some of those closings go through!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

26 May, 05:
CHEST / DELTS / BIS:
Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*6, 100*6, 100*5  

Flat DB Bench Press:
90*6, 90*6, 90*5, 90*5
--compound set--
Med. Grip BB Curl:
65*10, 65*10, 65*10, 65*10

Flat DB Flyes:
3*40*10
--compound set--
Concentration Curls:
3*40*6

DB Military Press:
3*50*10

Standing Lateral Raise:
3*30*8
--compound ste--
Hammer Curls:
3*30*8

**not happy w/ workout. Inc DB press sucked! I shoulda had reps for 8 - 10 for 100lbs.. 
**was worried about running into ex there..but for naught. Not there. I am gonna take the that job in  LA. Little scared about the money..er lack there of. But it is only temporary until I get a few closings under my belt and closing at least one transaction per month...then work on being a top producer!

cooking up a bunch of chicken breasts for the weekend..then go to bed early. I gotta get up by mid-morning tomorrow, I have a lot of errands to do and go ot gym before iI have to be at work in the afternoon...


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Your a crap typer.... 

A workout and your pissed at incline DB's...?? Good to see you pre prepin your foods buddy, it's the key to a leaner more muscular you


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

yeah...well, I still find ways to Monicas taco stand...

Hey, my last post was error free...I thought..But I do know that I fat finger the hell outta things!
well, gotta get to bed. Talk at ya!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. Burner, Sir  

I bet I couldn't even get 100 lb Db's off the floor let alone bench them  


good luck in California


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

thanks, brotha!
But don't kid yourself. They're not that hard. You are a pretty damn strong MOFO! 
THe worst part is getting them up into position.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...well, I still find ways to Monicas taco stand...
> 
> Hey, my last post was error free...I thought..But I do know that I fat finger the hell outta things!
> well, gotta get to bed. Talk at ya!


Die Monica Die....  Come on buddy, control it!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2005)

yeah...she's an evil, but tasty biatch!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2005)

28 May, 05:
BACK / TRAPS:

Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
BW*12, BW*8, BW*10, BW*10, BW*10 = 50! (now to do that with wide grip..)

45 DEGREE BB ROWS:
135*10, 185*6, 225*3, 225*3 (Grip )     135*10

DB SHRUGS:
4*80*12

High Angle DB ROWS:
3*75*8

WG PULL DOWNS:
2*150*10

***WHEW! Grip SUX! Going w/out straps is taking its toll, but hopfully, strength will start to come back up! 

**Forgive my vanity, but when I see my muscle under tension and see it..I do believe I would look pretty dang good if I didn't have the friggin FAT on me...I know..diet and cardio....working on it....


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2005)

Nice wo Burner !  
Congrats on the pullups   Wide grips next and then start adding the weight


----------



## b_reed23 (May 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> **Forgive my vanity, but when I see my muscle under tension and see it..I do believe I would look pretty dang good if I didn't have the friggin FAT on me...I know..diet and cardio....working on it....


I find myself thinking the same thing when I watch myself at the gym...wow, look at those muscles (now if I could just see them when I'm relaxed)


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2005)

THanks B!
Well, I am up to 48 w/ the wide grip, so I wanna do two workouts @ 50 reps before I start adding weight. Do like, 3 sets of 10, then the last 2 sets, add the 25 - 45 lbs. then go up accordingly.
I think I willdo every other workout without straps. Doing shrugs w/only 80lbs sucked. I can do much more..but the grip isn't there. One with, one without.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya man awsome w/o's!!!!  Those are some impressive weights.  

Glad to hear your still strap free....I feel your pain but don't worry it will pay off in the end!!

Damn that fat...I'm the same way.  I way over weight and I have no digi to take pics.  But I'm working on it!!  Being 192lbs isn't easy LOL my clothes dont fit!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Ive grown to like my fatness.  What you weighing in at now?  Sorry to hear about the car


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

where ya at burner????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2005)

friggin WORKING... 
BUT! I am about to put a 2nd client into contract within the next two days!
WAHOO!
but...have not had time to go to the gym...  I am getting F A T....and weak....sucks..but only temporary...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

you'll be hittin in hard again in no time!!  and I'm sure your not fat...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> friggin WORKING...
> BUT! I am about to put a 2nd client into contract within the next two days!
> WAHOO!
> but...have not had time to go to the gym...  I am getting F A T....and weak....sucks..but only temporary...



I'm doing some cardio, and I'd be glad to do a bit more for you.   I've gone back to the old boxing days.  Hitting the abs ... punching the heavy bag ... throwing around a few weights ... and it feels great.  I hear through the grapevine that _dad_ will be getting a quality leather skipping rope for father's day.  Beware ... if there is a "Contender II", NT will do his best to get on the show and kick some aZZ  

 B


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya B! Thanks! I do look pretty good in a dark room..

I have about 20lbs to shed...30 if I wanted to have a six-pack...

Hey NT! U box? Nice! I've got Tae-Bo tapes! 

I am hoping things will slow down a little next week I can get back into a pattern...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya B! Thanks! I do look pretty good in a dark room..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

I did for about 5 years ... I just recently dusted off the punching bags and wraps and found that I've still got about 1 solid year left in me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I just recently dusted off the punching bags and wraps


Now that you are huger...
The light, slow leather rope won't last long before you'll want a 4lb Power Job


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

MM ... got one with adjustable weights.    I've amended my father's day list to include a new one as the one I have is well used.  
That one looks hi-tech compared to the one I have now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

boxing classes for exercise are great.  If you like geting hit in the face, then it's even more fun.  I hate getting hit, so I'm real good (until I get hit)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2005)

well, I've been hit in the face...and prefer to not be hit in the face.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

then you too would make an excellent boxer.    Those that like to trade punches have short careers and funny faces when they are done.    I'd prefer to keep my stunning good looking so that I can sparkle when spending my millions.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2005)

I just figure I am ugly enough...no need to amplify it any more...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have ALWAYS wanted to learn how to box, but no one in my area teaches it...I've wanted to learn since I was about 15


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2005)

Mrs Reed ... if you find a boxing exercise class, I think you'd enjoy it.  It's a great cardio workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

afraid there is only one gym in my area...and it only has aerobics...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Burner!!!  Where the hell are ya!!!  I know workin just stoppin in to say whats up.

Man boxing would be awsome if I could learn how.  There are a few places by me...the ghetto area....and I went in once but no one speaks english so we couldn't understand each other.  If I could find an english speaking one I'd do it in a heart beat!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2005)

hola! I survived the weekend! I now have BOTH clients in contracts! WAHOO! the 2nd one almost backed out..over 750.00!!! (Dumbass) The listing agent and myself are each coughing up 250.00 of our comissions to close this deal...but..it is gonna get done..unless my client gets a case of the ass-holes after the inspection and wants to back out...
oy...for this much headache adn hassle...wish it was at least a bigger paycheck, but I taking about anything I can get..within reason right now for live on moneuy when I move...
I think I have put 5lbs on again...it at least feels as if i have..I tihnk..I may...actually..get to go to the gym in the morning....

I wish people offered early morning classes...I am not good at lifting early in the morning, but I could do cardio...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Hang in there MoFo !


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> afraid there is only one gym in my area...and it only has aerobics...



another solution ... NT shuffles himself and family to Mrs. Reeds part of the country and does a few classes.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

um...NT...she wants boxing..not co-ed oil wrestling...



Hey Gary!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...NT...she wants boxing..not co-ed oil wrestling...



shhhh .... B, you're blowing my cover.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

well, u know I've got dibbs on her too...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I was thinking more along the lines of pudding wrestling.....have you guys ever seen that on playboy? it's hilarious


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of pudding wrestling.....have you guys ever seen that on playboy? it's hilarious


Your making me crave pudding......But without the pudding


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2005)

guess what??? no gym...again...today...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Mike!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of pudding wrestling.....have you guys ever seen that on playboy? it's hilarious



Yep ... it was great!  We taped that show.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Mike, are you close to Denver?§


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought it was funny, these 2 "girly girls" trying to not get pudding in their hair....lmao....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny, these 2 "girly girls" trying to not get pudding in their hair....lmao....



my wife said she'd love to give that a whirl ... and being the husband that I am, I said .......... "well hell ya you should"


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey all! GUess since I am having to sit back adn get fat..might as well talk about pudding wrestling....


Hey Jenny! I am about an hour South of Denver. Why, gonna be in Denver any time soon? Be great to have lunch or something!

Get to lift this efternoon / evning! Wahoo! 1st time in OVER a week...guess what it will be???? hhmmm.....have to work the club tonight.....um...elbows and eyelashes? Naw.....to isolated...think I will do.....chest! yeah! AND biceps! wahoo!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> guess what??? no gym...again...today...



Why?

Oh, and congrats on the deals!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

no time...been running around raged....this day...I just got busy doing stupid stuff...so no good excuse....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm really sorry for whoring your journal burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2005)

don't be!At least is it seeing some sort of action.....


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok I made my way through your journal!!!  Hi


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey B!! 

Saw in your other journal that you were going to start another.  Good for you!!!  Keep up the good work hon.
Late


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi darlin'.....I.....uh.....I mean, Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

hey ladies...
how's you?
HAPPY HUMP DAY! Now...I wanna celebrate it...damn....


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't be!At least is it seeing some sort of action.....


 Yes your right... 
G'Day bud


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

g'day, m8! GOod ta see you! I'm just doing chores around the house and things..about to...<cough> go to the...<cough> gym...gonna be an easy work out..benna  while since I've been...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Come on B you can do it................Shoot I need to start going tomorrow, need one more day of sleep in order to tackle that monster.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks, sweets! I just got an  'insult' at the club the other night..gotta fix that.
I was walkig people out of the club on Saturday (closing) I had taken off the button up shirt and was wearing a tank top. This one guy who was at first giving me a little griefn about leaving said: You may THINK you're big..."
mutha fuqqer...I'm gonna fix that!
Grrr baby!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey that is some nice motivation to workout to.  Turn the music up loud and get pissed.  Then see how much weight you can lift


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

ha! They play shite like: Cline Dion....WTF???? I cannot stand to have earphones on...annoys me..so I am screwed...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

ok...with much reluctance....Ihave some new pics as of today...be warned..I look...bad...I have pics starting from may of 03 up to today... be gentle...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=e4b5


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Focus B!! No music is the best i reckon... The sound of clankin metal and a few grunts is like music to my ears 
I'd be so bustin it after a comment like that... 
Walkin into the gym yesterday (jumper on) there were some deros sittin in their car outside. When i walked back out 1 1/4 later (singlet on) the guy in the back seat yells out "dude you are massive!! Good job bro" I was like "thanks man" (i was pretty pumpoed from chest and tri's) . Its sweet to get those ones


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was starting to get an occasional compliment...like when I was putting up 120's on inc. db bench press....gonna eb a little while before I am back up there again.
yeah silence is better than macy grey....pefer metalica tho!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah metallica  Usually when i get to the gym the gym manageress is on and she's got metallica or aca daca on, then the guy comes in for the next shift about 15 mins into my workout and changes to friken club/ house music...  I always give him a few "HEY's" and "OI... what ya doin ya knob"  I just turn off to it as best i can


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

oy! Ya Knob! That's funny right there!

So..u saw the bad pics last page?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

No.. but i will in a second


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

be gentle..I am old...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...with much reluctance....Ihave some new pics as of today...be warned..I look...bad...I have pics starting from may of 03 up to today... be gentle...
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=e4b5


What did you do to yourself?? (the bandages) You need to work on your posing...  Which are the latest, near the rock wall??
Still got all the shape there, arms and shoulders look great. Some chest and lats would fininsh you off nicely 
At least you look like you workout!! Not like the other 2 blobs


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2005)

for not working out, burner, you look awsome!! your legs are lookin great! (you also have a nice smile )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Some chest and lats would fininsh you off nicely
> At least you look like you workout!!




I can think of something else to "finish him off nicely"....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

it's chronically correct...I look best on '02... (blue shorts) then progress. THe bandagtes happened in spring of '03...alpine slide accident..


Teose nasty ones were (grey shorts) were in January of this year....and the lack shorts at bottom of page were yesterday.

Hey.....I HAVE chest and lats....just under a layer of....flab...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey B-  You look good, I have seen way worse guys walking around the gym in probably less than you wear.  So, be proud


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I can think of something else to "finish him off nicely"....


don't think this comment hasn 't gone unnoticed....
muhahahaaaaa....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Hey B-  You look good, I have seen way worse guys walking around the gym in probably less than you wear.  So, be proud


thanks! but I am still pissed / ashamed....see how I looked up against that wall..(kinda far away) or in the blue shorts...as opposed to what I look like as of yesterday's pics...)


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey at least you have a reason, like you have been working.  Versus just being lazy.  I totally understand how frustrating it is to see how in shape you were and then to see where you are now and not know how it happened.  Oh off topic did you see the new show 30 days last night?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

I had a reason..but it's slowing down...I have to admit..I have shyed away a few times..and I hate that...my ex...(guess I am still not 100% over her) now goes there...with her new bf...really do not like seeing her w/ another...it bothers me that much...
can't wait till I move!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

New pics of Burner !! You Beast !! Couple of them I think I saw in the Post Office though .  When ya moving ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey G!
yeah..I ave been classified as: wild pudgy beast...

sshhh...don't tell anybody...but u r right....u know how u are not supossed to take the tags off mattresses? well...I did...I'm on the lam right now...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey G!
> yeah..I ave been classified as: wild pudgy beast...
> 
> sshhh...don't tell anybody...but u r right....u know how u are not supossed to take the tags off mattresses? well...I did...I'm on the lam right now...


 
on the lam....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2005)

howdy Mrs. B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

how goes it burner?? when do you make the big move??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

Heya bud...just caught up on your journal.  I have been to busy to get to my comp all week.  You should be honored this is the first on I stopped in before work in an hour LOL.

You are lookin good bud...still got it there just under some fat.  All ya gotta do is shed a few lbs and you'll be right back to your old self!

Now I need to take a few pics...I am working all god damn day today but maybe tonight or some time soon this week.  I'll try my best for ya bud!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

*knock knock* Are you there? 
a little pissed at you for not visiting my journal


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> *knock knock* Are you there?
> a little pissed at you for not visiting my journal


*knock knock* He's not here..... he's ditched us.... the mongrel  
 Pissed at him for not visiting the forums....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

Is he possibly in the middle of moving????


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Is he possibly in the middle of moving????


Thats what I would think....he better have a damn good story for us when he gets back though!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2005)

hey guys-
I am here...just been busy. Nope. Not moving. at least for a while. It fell thru. No worries...
I am starting back into the gym again...almost consisstant, so will be posting again soon. Thanks for stopping in! WIll be back in more regularly now.
Talk to ya!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Mikey  Great to hear you are not dead....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, he is still breathing!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey guys-
> I am here...just been busy. Nope. Not moving. at least for a while. It fell thru. No worries...
> I am starting back into the gym again...almost consisstant, so will be posting again soon. Thanks for stopping in! WIll be back in more regularly now.
> Talk to ya!


Bout damn time you come back....someone needs a good ass whoopin for not comin around!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hola, mi amigos!
am doing good. getting it almost back down 'pat' again...so bear with...I got my supplements in the mail last week and am wanting to start ripping into them...I need to make sure I am going to all workouts to not waste them...
thought about going back to old gym, but they are being shits. they want me to pay as much or more to work out at worlds which needs new equipment, has no pool or hot tub and limited hours, as opposed to my having all those things @ 24hour...hmm...
today will be:
chest / delts / tris. Still not back to full strength, but a little bit at a time, right?
Will start posting again soon!
yesterday was my last day shift 4 two months. I just bought new running shoes, and I am gonna take them tio work at night and knock out a couple miles and do sprints. I bet I can drop 10 lbs in the next 2 months...that is my goal.
I want to get back to how I looked in those pics with me in the blue shorts...that was about 182 lbs. I think that is about 20lbs off right now....so, gotta get busy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hola, mi amigos!
> am doing good. getting it almost back down 'pat' again...so bear with...I got my supplements in the mail last week and am wanting to start ripping into them...I need to make sure I am going to all workouts to not waste them...
> thought about going back to old gym, but they are being shits. they want me to pay as much or more to work out at worlds which needs new equipment, has no pool or hot tub and limited hours, as opposed to my having all those things @ 24hour...hmm...
> today will be:
> ...


I can just smell the determination coming from your skin!!!  Glad your back bud!!  Kick some ass!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

Babs is back and then Burner   Hmmm sounds suspicious to me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Babs is back and then Burner   Hmmm sounds suspicious to me


MMhhhmmmm  a little boom boom in the powder room eh Burn?!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not that lucky...



Was'sup, fellas!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2005)

29 July 05
CHEST / BIS
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*7, 225*5, 275*4 

Inc. DB bench Press:
3*80*8
---compound set---
Standing Med. Grip Bar Curls:
65*10, 95*5, 95*5

Flat Bench Flyes:
3*50*8

---compound Set---

Concentration Curl:
3*30*10

***not the greatest workout. But, at least I was there. I had friend give spot for that 275. I wanted to feel the weight again. It felt...gooood. I could feel him on the bottom of the movement...on rep 2, told him to not help...he eased up a bit, but still helped...so not sure how much was me...

***taped myself this morning around the waist..it wasn't pretty..I seemed to have gone UP a fuqqin inch...in SUMMER....so, I am gonna be addressing that QUICKLY. I bought running shoes the other day and start back on mid shifts Monday night. I will be taking them w/ and knocking out some jogging and sprinting the couple months...my goal is at least 2" off the belly.(Still have a ways to go after that...but small steps)


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)

A workout!!!! Come on Mikey!!!! You know i back you 110% and know that you can do it!! Lets see some abs   (eventually....)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

Sup mikey boy!!!  Man talk about coming back with a vengence!!  A w/o and everything already!  We got you here if you need any help man just drop us a line!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2005)

ok...donate to my life fund...so I have ample time to work out? 
Yep! A workout! It happens...guess what? About to post...ANOTHER one!
(smart-ass...)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2005)

30 July, 05
Back / Tris

SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*8, 225*6  

Pull Ups:
WG: 
BW*8, BW*6, BW*8
Supp. Grip:
BW*8, BW*8
---compound set---
Tri Extensions:
5*95*10

Cybex T-Bar Row:
45*10, 90*6, 90*6, 90*6
---Compound Set---
1 Arm Tri- Ext:
4*55*10

--Time
Man, am I a weak SOB again! But ya gotz ta start back somewhere....

But..it's a start....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Lookin good man...keep at it.  Muscle memory is a wonderfull thing my friend and once it kicks in you will be very surprised!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2005)

damn, look at all these workouts!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2005)

yeah...it's almost like...a habit or something.... 
Happy Monday! How's y'all? Me? just woke up...yep...at the crack of noon!
 (I go back on mids tonight)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...it's almost like...a habit or something....
> Happy Monday! How's y'all? Me? just woke up...yep...at the crack of noon!
> (I go back on mids tonight)


Midnights....that means your pullin like 10-12hr shifts or just a standard 8 overnight?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2005)

12's....
I RAN on Monday night...legs are killing me...it was 2.5 - 2.8 miles. I forget. Had to stop a few times and walk...but the more I do it, get my pace/rythem(sp) and breathing down, I will get better...
I felt really heavy on my feet...that will improve...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 12's....
> I RAN on Monday night...legs are killing me...it was 2.5 - 2.8 miles. I forget. Had to stop a few times and walk...but the more I do it, get my pace/rythem(sp) and breathing down, I will get better...
> I felt really heavy on my feet...that will improve...


YEa boy!!!!  Get ta runnin' !!!

You'll get better in no time no worries!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I RAN on Monday night...legs are killing me...it was 2.5 - 2.8 miles. I forget. Had to stop a few times and walk...but the more I do it, get my pace/rythem(sp) and breathing down, I will get better...
> I felt really heavy on my feet...that will improve...



 OMG, you ran???     
See, you CAN do it!!!!!

I know what you mean about feeling heavy on your feet and getting your pace/breathing down.  It'll all come back.

What are you working tonight??
I'll be doing legs tonight.  Kinda got off schedule because my traininer called and asked me to partake in a "training class" he was dreaming up, and he wanted my input (See mondays training.)  I can hang all day long with weight training, but when you throw intense cardio into the mix, WHOA i'm good for about 20minutes.  Since I've inheritted a larger chest AND bootie, intense cardio will need to wait until the bounce has disappeared LOL  .  Most of my "cheese" went to the "good" areas

Anyway, i'll catch the rest up with ya via email.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2005)

hhmmmm....bigger....don't ya just luv her???

WIll up date my about todo back workout, but this is what I did yesterday...felt weak..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2005)

4 Aug. 05

CHEST / BI's

Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*6, 100*5, 100*8 (had spotter on last set)

Bench Press:
225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5
--compound set--
Standing Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 95*5, 95*5

Dec. DB Press:
3*70*10
--compound set--
Single Preacher DB Curls:
3*35*10

***started to do flyes, but felt twinge in left shoulder, so quit
***still felt weak...been back fairly regularly..should have gotten easier for these weights...oh well...just keep pushing...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2005)

Everything looks good to me burner, I think your just being too hard on yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey you!
Nope...not hard enough...I missed my workout...then ate something I probably shouldn't..which kept me from running....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2005)

Heya bud thats a good lookin w/o!  Remember ts not about the weights your using its consistancy my man.  As long as you keep going and improving thats all that matters.  Don't let the ego trip try and run your life cause thats how shit gets screwed up.  As for feeling week....ever had an off day?  They go hand in hand with those days you feel like big ronnie colemen!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah...been another bad dang week...I had to take a couple hours of vacation time lastnight from work to go to the gym...didn't get to go today..and will have to bust my butt to get there tomorrow...oy.
oh..and my waist went up another friggin inch...

I may be doing something drastic here soon. I am gonna look into going to Afghanistan to do computer networking on the army base there. It's 100k plus / year tax free. I could maybe stay 9 months, (come back when friend does..might bring back about 70k) I can pay off a LOT of things...get some of my skill set back..and see if my friend here who just became a work group manager can get me in w/ him for a sizable amount more than what I am making now..and just have the one 8-hour day, mon-fri job...actually have a life...gawd...what I could do with only having 8 hours of my day devoted to work....it's about winter..so it's not like I would really be missing anything here...except maybe some snow boarding...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2005)

I did chest / delts / tris
last night. Nothing spectacular....just knocked them out..weights were about the same..


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2005)

Heya man...I had a buddy who went there to train their cops.  he was a searg here in the the US and about a year ago he went.  He makes like 175k/yr tax free!!!!  He says he enjoys it but its not for everyone.  Not sure what type of life you would have there LOL except work, working out, and dodging bullets!  If it were me though I'd go in a heart beat!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2005)

well, my buddy who is moving back here isn't keen on the idea of me going over there...says he can get me up to speed on getting a job under him for good  $$ here...I told him to put his money where his mouth is...or I'm outta here. 9 months isn't forever...and as u said; nothing to do but work, lift and dodge...  (makes for extra cardio)

I have to be honest..I am closing in on 35 years old..and am not happy with  direction life is right now...need to get some focus. TOld myself / parents that if real estate did not pick up this year, I am done. I know I would be good at it..but it doen'st seem to be panning out for me....so have to move on. Spending too much time and  $$ trying to get it up and running,,and lately feels like wasted effort. I HATE working 7 days per week..not much to show for it...getting fatter and weaker. (both my fault) and am frankly...depressed about it.
So, getting ready to make more changes here. one of three things are going to happen within next  month or so:
1) my job is re-orged to me getting a new position. Maybe windows sys admin job....same pay, get experience back..and then can get better paying job in future.
2) get hired on in Afghanistan, gain experience, make G O O D money for 9 months and come back and get better job.
3) friend gets me up to speed and hired on under him directly for goooood money.
I want a life.
I actually want to be able to have time off. Pursue some of my hobbies...maybe actually have a meaningful relationship with a woman...
be steady. 
this has been weighing heavy on my for a while....am gonna have to do something about it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, my buddy who is moving back here isn't keen on the idea of me going over there...says he can get me up to speed on getting a job under him for good  $$ here...I told him to put his money where his mouth is...or I'm outta here. 9 months isn't forever...and as u said; nothing to do but work, lift and dodge...  (makes for extra cardio)
> 
> I have to be honest..I am closing in on 35 years old..and am not happy with  direction life is right now...need to get some focus. TOld myself / parents that if real estate did not pick up this year, I am done. I know I would be good at it..but it doen'st seem to be panning out for me....so have to move on. Spending too much time and  $$ trying to get it up and running,,and lately feels like wasted effort. I HATE working 7 days per week..not much to show for it...getting fatter and weaker. (both my fault) and am frankly...depressed about it.
> So, getting ready to make more changes here. one of three things are going to happen within next  month or so:
> ...


Well you do what you think is best my friend....you know yourself the best and you know what will work best for yourself.  You do what you think is the best for your life now and which will be the best in the longrun!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

B - if you need to, you can call


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2005)

b - you better get your keister in gear.

that's it - i'm catching the next flight out


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> b - you better get your keister in gear.
> 
> that's it - i'm catching the next flight out


muhahahahaaa.....my plan is unfolding exactly as I hoped it would.....


Thanks. I am just not happy wtih the firection my life is going right now. I told myself that this is the last year I am going to try real estate. If I make it..then there ya go. If not, I am gonna get out. I like doing it, but it does'nt seem to be working out much. Not really sure if computers is where I really wanna be, but it is my field, and if I can do something, get paid well for it and enjoy myself doing it...then so be it.
I am tired...just tired of having to do something every damn day / night. Doesn't leave much time for other 'opportunities'.
thanks for listening to me whine..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hi Mike!!! I pm'd ya!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> muhahahahaaa.....my plan is unfolding exactly as I hoped it would.....
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am just not happy wtih the firection my life is going right now. I told myself that this is the last year I am going to try real estate. If I make it..then there ya go. If not, I am gonna get out. I like doing it, but it does'nt seem to be working out much. Not really sure if computers is where I really wanna be, but it is my field, and if I can do something, get paid well for it and enjoy myself doing it...then so be it.
> ...




 

You have "war-mail."

Sit back and ask youself:''What is it I enjoy most?"  and NO, don't look at your hands either!!! 

Write the pros and the cons down.
ey, you've listened to me PLENTY!!!!  whine away patna   

Hi NC


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

Bloody whinger....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2005)

yes...yes you did....

Hiya Andrea!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Mikey.... where are you?? Whats doin??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You have "war-mail."
> 
> Sit back and ask youself:''What is it I enjoy most?"  and NO, don't look at your hands either!!!
> 
> ...


this is why I luv this woman! Humor! Wisdom! (and a nice rack!)
(heh heh...sorry...couldn't resist)


hey all! Thanks for all who stop in to say howdy!
I am ok..busier than a one-legged man in a but kicking contest...and it may be getting busier! (hopefully) 
I'm just doing what I can to have a future. Now...if I can get all the people that are thinking of hiring me to find them their home..and get thru the closing table...I will be in GOOOOOOOOD shape. I have been thinking that I really do not care to go to Afghanistan. Especially if I can make an extra buck or two minimum here. (Still wanna go full time, but it is taking me a lot longer than I had planned on)
Work:
I think I am (all my crew) are being moved from that 12 hour shift work positions to some sort of sys admin or planning positions back on site. (Mon - Fri, normal business hours)  WAHOO!  I asked for a job from 0600 - 1400 (2pm) if possible. I can do my real estate in the afternoons and weekends and not interfere w/ my income job. I may be able to have a bit of a life.
I may..<gulp> even get to go back to the gym on a consisstant basis.
I have been going , hit or miss these past several weeks.but since feel like more miss than hit..have not been noting it down. I will say....DAMN! I am a  weak bastard again! I am gonna go do legs tonight after I get outta here.
I did them for the 1st time in about a month last week...all I did was 5 sets of squats:
135*15, 225*10, 225*9, 225*8...was whooped..and my GAWD! they hurt for a friggin week! Glad I did not go all out! I did make sure that I kept the rep range nice and deep. I will do that again tonight and add in leg ext and curls. Next week, will add in another exercise till I am back up to speed.
For some odd reason...I work backwards: I get fat in the summer..and burn it off in the winter....
still have not won the lottery....
am still working the club. No exciting stories to share...been relatively quiet there. 
An doing fine, overall. Just hit my occasional "I'm depressed, life sucks, 'cause it hasn't turned out quite the way I imagined it going" phase..but I am good.
For those of u who kept up w/ my drama w/ the ex...ok..we are and still will be ex's. Part mof me regrets that, but the other part is glad. 
She is moving to Denver. Her mom put her home on the market. Kris said she was gona use me to list it, bt her mom had her brother's friend list it instead. Whatever.
I looked it up lastnight. He must not wanna sell the house. It is over priced, and his presentation sucks. The other homes in her neighborhood that are competing are gonna kill her. One house is her exact floor plan. It has a finished basement (more square feet) and better landscaping, but does not have as much of a deck. her home also backs up to a busy road. And her home is priced 21,000 MORE than this home. Other homes are bigger and cheaper..and this is not an easy neighborhood to sell. One house has been on the market, 5 months. Now...as a friend, I wonder if I should advise her of this, so I asked my team lead..she said I may be stepping on the other realtor's feet, as it were. Get into trouble. So...in three months...when it doesnt sell, (mostl likely) I will talk to her and her mom about me doing and moving it.

Small book eh? Did anybody actually read all that???


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 5, 2005)

I read it!!!! glad your not moving too!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Hell yea I read it!!!

Sounds like your really piecing things together little by little.  Don't get down on yourself we all do it!  Just keep trying as hard as possible and you'll do it!

C'mon man you were with me the entire time I hurt my shoulder and you never let me give up.  I was so depressed and miserable and you kept me going to the gym and doing what ever I could.  Now look at me...I'm not as strong as I once was but I'm doing better then ever and life is coming together for me.  I'm here for ya bud!

Glad to hear your over you ex....I understand where your at with her.  I am the same way with my ex.  I have been dating my current gf for like 7 months and she is a great girl but I still think of my ex and talk to her.  She called me the other day and told me about her bf of 2 months now....at first I got so enraged!!!!!  But then I remembered it was her life and not mine anymore.....I still love the girl but have to accept it ya know?  Me and you are a rare breed of guys ya know....just gotta stick together and work harder then ever!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2005)

hey! y'all actually read that? 

Hey hottie! Naw..I thnk I am gonna stay away from the dessert...three times previous was more than enough.

Hey DB- yeah brotha...one of these days, we are gonna have to meet up for a beer / protein shake.... 
Maybe Columbus next year? I know of a special woman there I'd also like to see..
I'm not completely over her..but I am at peace..best to describe. My best friend dors get pissed at me if / when I bring her up...(he knows what she did to me..and reminds me if I start down that path again)  
WEll, I went to the gym tonight...as follows:


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2005)

5 September, 05:
LEGS:
Squats:
135*15, 4*225*10

Leg Ext:
3*105*10
--compound--
Reverse Leg Curl:
3*125*10

***don't like the leg machines there at 24. Never have.
My squats wen t a lot better this time...gotta love muscle memory. Last two sets...reps 7 - 10 really began to suck. I did make sure I did not cheat and went to parallel. Gonna stay at 225 until I can do reps of 15 again.

**will add leg press back in next week as well, as well as calves.
two more weeks, I wanna start my supps I bought back in June.....also have to go buy a protein and full MRP. anybody have suggestions on taste / cost and easy to shake? (no blender)


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! y'all actually read that?
> 
> Hey hottie! Naw..I thnk I am gonna stay away from the dessert...three times previous was more than enough.
> 
> ...


Hell yea man...I'll opt for the berr but we can put it in a shaker bottle if it makes ya feel better 

I'm down for meeting.  Just gotta let me know in advance I was just scammed into going on a family vacation to Brasil....hell I can't complain its something for me to work for.  I gotta be ripped and lookin good for the brasilian mamas LOL.

I'm truely in the same boat as you are when it comes to ex's.  In time my friend in time!  You'll meet the special someone!

Good lookin w/o bro!  Reps are growin on the squats.  Very nice.  Yea if you can't get enough cals in I'd go for a mrp or soemthing.  I don't really buy any pre-made stuff so I couldn't tell ya whats good or not b/c I always use a blender and make ym own.  Try and throw a quick post int he diet forum and see what people say.  All them noobs are always trying every damn thing under the sun I'm sure between em all they will give you plenty of usefull info!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2005)

good lookin squats!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2005)

hey!
I went to the gym again!  WAHOO!
I am gonna look into getting a SMA gratn / loan. See if I can whomp up a busines plan for costs for living for one year, so I can afford to quit my full time job and focus on real estate full time. I gotta look into that....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2005)

7 Sep, 05:
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10,  4*225*6  (MUCH better!)

Inc. Dumbell Press:
4*75*8

High / Med Standing Cable Flyes:
2*50*20

**Time
**Feels like muscle is starting to remember what weight is. Still have a long time to go, but felt like a good workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2005)

9 Septmeber, 05:
BACK:
Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8, 225*8

Med Grip, Supp Grip Pull Ups:
*10, *10, *9, *8

BO BB Rows:
4*135*8

**Not bad for not having done my back in over a friggin month....next week will be better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's there man!!!  Glad to see your gettin some action now!

So you think real estate is where its at for ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks! I just gotta force myself till it becomes 2nd nature again....
I hope so. I like real estate, overall...hate not having a guaranteed paycheck..but have to keep hitting it to make sure that is not a problem...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Heya pirate where are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok..,.update:
I have my new job:
Same company, but going to a sys. admin. position. (wahoo!)
best thing: monday thru friday...like a 'normal' job. Now to find out the hours..so I can work around it with my real estate. 
I am currently working w/ one client. She is a dancer..very much cute..  I may be getting one of her co-workers as a client as well...
how'sthat for a title? Realtor to the strippers? 

Depending on what time I go into my main job, I may be able to get up and actaulyl do cardio...(dare to dream) 
Oh..I am REALLY getting friggin chunky..am hoping that will start to reverse now that I am hitting the gym again,. Yes, more consisstant...no, not back to full speed. Take it as I can get it.

I think I am gonna hang up my bouncing job at end of year for good this time. I wanna have a bit of a social life again...I think I am pretty well over my 'psychosis' of my ex..so I have a healthy relationship w/ some lucky lady..  
If I can get the people I am talking with to actually commit to buying...I am gonna make some good $$ in the coming months. Which would be good...I dunno how long this job will remain an 8 hour day...before going shift work..which sounds be REALLY hard to work around...so..make money...save it and then quit and live off it and kick ass to get more business...this could be my 'cross-over' point....
...more to follow


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats Mike, keep kicking ass with the real estate!  It will all come in due time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds good man things are def coming along!  Who knows maybe all the dancers in your area will start to buy houses from you....you gotta give em what they want if ya know what I mean


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2005)

that's a possibility... 
I have to go to her house to get her to sign a counter pro-posal as soon as I leave here.
I started the new job today. Damn...I am tired! Have more to say...too tired to type...keep fuqqing up every word I try to type...so will try again tomorrow.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey bugger!!!  Where the hell are ya....better stop playin with those dancers and get to the damn gym!!!  I'ma catch up to you in no time...I'm clearin like 192lbs already brotha!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 9 Septmeber, 05:
> BACK:
> Dead Lift:
> 135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8, 225*8
> ...


Did you mean mext month ?  Burner !! Where ya at ??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2005)

something like that...oy...my just sux.
I just lost out on about 8k worth of commissions. My 'hot stripper client's contract fell thru the other day...we are having to regroup and then re-attack in a couple months...and another couple that was supposed to be moving out, up and decided not to come. Oy. I know not to 'count cjhickens' before they hatch...as it were...but I thought these two were 'slam dunks'...
New job is pretty cool. Monday  - Friday; 0730 - 4:30pm. I am rebuilding a server. I will build a Exchange 5.5 server later this week. (for the un-IT people here) That is an e-mail server: (Outlook)
I'm gonna get to learn / build / rebuild, reload servers, desktops  and such. Gonna actually get to use the edumacation I paid for years ago. I also submitted my paperwork to get my Top Secret Clearance this week. Besides getting to handle those kinds of documents, I will get to learn the Secret Squirrel hand shake now! WAHOO!

So:
IT career: Might be the direction I am gonna go back to pursue. Not the most exciting career, but I kinda know it...can expand on it...guearanteed paycheck / benefits.

Real Estate: I prefer it, but after three years and LOTS of $$ later...not much to show for it. I am hoping to close a few more transactions to pay off some stuff and get some $$ in my accout and then...throw in the towel. I said at the begining of this year: If I do not make it full time, I am gonna get out. Well, I am not full time. I do not have much free time..and I look and feel like shit.

Kinda had some fun @ the club this weekend: Sat. night, I wsa the hand stamper @ the front door. When we close, I am right there, herding them out and make sure nobody tries to get back in. Well, some yahoo tried to come back in. I walked him back out, semi-forcefully, yet politely. Que, (I think...nickname) and I stood in the door way to make sure nobody else came in. This guy kept trying to get back in. Finally he just looked at us and said: I bet I can kick both your asses, then I will just walk on in.
I just looked thru him and responded evenly: Ya know tiger, you can try, but it is gonna go REAL bad for you.
He kinda looked at us, not even blinking, thought better of it and walked off. About the most excitement there, that night....

Health:
hmmm....still been suffering. I'm working on cleaning up the diet. I've replaced 2 meals w/ proten shakes.  Tried new workout tonight. Here is what I am gonna go for:
Mon: Chest/Delts/Tris = HEAVY
Tues: Back/Traps/Bis = HEAVY
Weds: Legs = Med
Thurs: Chest/Delts/Tris = Med
Fri: Back/Traps/Bis = Med
Sat: OFF
Sun: OFF
I bought a cardio DVD to wake up to and do before work. < stop snickering>


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2005)

Monday, 10 October:

CHEST / Delts / TRIS:

Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*5, 100*5, 100*4

Bench Press:
225*5, 225*5, 225*4  

DB Seated Military Press:
50*8, 50*7, 50*6

Seated Lateral Raise:
20*8, 20*8, 20*7

Skull Crusher / CG Press:
3*65*10

*** Guess not too bad for not being in the gym for two friggin weeks. Wasn't expecting much...

FOOD:
1) McD's. (not gonna hear it...was late for work)
2) NItro tech
3) Chicken Burger on wheat bun, slice of cheese; low fat cottage cheese & diet soda
4) 1/2 skillet sensation: swwet-n-sour chicken w/ 2 extra breasts chopped in

3+ liters of water?

Weighed in @: 206lbs this evening...+ fat bastard.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

Heya bud glad to hear everything is coming together for once!  Just keep on truckin my friend and all will be well   I don't have much time right now but I'll be back to post in a bit!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola, mi amigo!
Things aren't really coming together....just trying to make sese of this crazy thing called; my life...
I'm just gonna steam ahead and do as best as I can...power ball is 220 mil.....hhmm...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hola, mi amigo!
> Things aren't really coming together....just trying to make sese of this crazy thing called; my life...
> I'm just gonna steam ahead and do as best as I can...power ball is 220 mil.....hhmm...


If your getting a grasp on the crazy crap then I'd say things are comin together and your running your life not letting your life run you!

MmmMMM powerball....don't get that here in jersey!  I am gonna start playing that crap man I need it LOL.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey you .. just wanted to pop in and let ya know I have been reading you up! 

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hiya, eri!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

ok...have been going to the gym on and off for a couple weeks now...hopefully things are gonna get into a groove....
so, without any further ado...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

25 October, 05
CHEST:
Incline BB bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, attepted 275. Spotter said he was helping, so call it a 'no-go. 135*10

Flat DB Bench Press: 
75*8, 75*8, 75*8, 75*8

Decline DB Bench Press: 
75*8, 75*8, 75*8


Pec Dec: 
110*12, 110*12

Standing Low Cable Flyes: 
50*10, 50*10

Food is ok so far today???.good food, but probably too low in cals. I am ???afraid??? of taking my protein shakes???.it does not sit well with my stomach??????(nitro-tech)
Woke up feeling like crap, so did not do cardio???.will try again in the am???.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

coulda gone heavier w/ the db's but wanted to keep reps up to hit all fibers


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome back, still looking strong


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

wow...is this what they call a..."workout"....haven't seen on in so long...almost forgot what they looked like....

all joking aside...excellent numbers for not hitting in for a couple of weeks..welcome back!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2005)

Why do you buy muscle tech supplements!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey fat boy... good to see you doin somethin...
Stay true to da Micky D's my man


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome back, still looking strong


Thanks, brotha. Still looking like the 'stay puf marshmellow man....but working on that too...





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do you buy muscle tech supplements!


Will be last....it is evil on my stomach. I want something high in protein, low in sugar..easy to mix...any suggestions?



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey fat boy... good to see you doin somethin...
> Stay true to da Micky D's my man


Was'sup,...lean...shredded...muscular...guy...  Hey, don't hate the player, hate the game..  



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...is this what they call a..."workout"....haven't seen on in so long...almost forgot what they looked like....
> all joking aside...excellent numbers for not hitting in for a couple of weeks..welcome back!!



I've been going off and on for a few weeks now..but haven't been consisstant. Now..have missed my leg workouts. I canot fully shake this 'bug' thing I have...I still feel like crap...sinus is killing me. I wussed out again lastnight. Now, have to miss legs, 'cause I cannot have 'rubber' legs for the weekend..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

Two Friday nights ago, had to break up a doozie of a fight. 8 - 9 nine guys going at it. I was the only one to intervene for the 1st 30 seconds. I jumped right in and started separating them. Don't exactly remember what I said, but I did throw in that I worked there. (saw some looks coming in my direction.) I am right handed. When I got into it and started separating, a bunch of them got divided and behind me. I realized this in a flash...and actaully got a little worried. I felt my hand 'twitch'...some from the adrenaline...some fro the red bull corsing trhu my veins..and some..hate to admit...'cause I was a little concerned for my safety. 30 seconds was a L O N G time...two bartenders and a bar back jumped in before another bouncer, who was coming back from taking out garbage came back into the room. I never got hit, thnk I made a couple more 'friends' that nigt of the customers that I helped protect.
Last Saturday, waitress told me to watch these two guys as she separated a distraught girl from them. She took the girl one way, and I provided a 'blocking force' for them. They tried to argue their way past me. 
I do not know what the situation is, but you are not going past this point...sir"
They walked off for a few moments. They smaller of the two, who was slightly shorter than me was trying to say how she was his friend..when the larger guy came back, all pissed off. I am: 5'9"..he was at least 6'3". He went after his 'friend'. called him something and pushed him..again..I immediately intervened...(It was right after closing time when this took place, area was clearing up) I said something tothe efect of: "Not going to happen, just walk off"
The little guy put his arm out as a barier to me and said that he 'had him'. 
In my best 'I mean business voice" I responded:
"Get you hands of me...NOW" oh..and I gave him...the 'look'...guess it was convincing. He complied, and I walked behind them as they walked out of the club.
Then end.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

Man such great stories..

Maybe look into optimum nutrition.  They have 10lb bags from bulknutrition, and thats what my friends like.  I use all the wheys blend protein, because its thicker and I like it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Always a fun story to hear in this joint LOL.

As for whey I don't like all the whey....doesn't mix up to well IMO!  I always get clumps all over the place!  I use to use ON for the longest time and always enjoyed it.  Mixes up easy low sugar/carbs and high protein.  Its cheap to but till a decent protein.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a great idea...but a week too late.
I wanted to get some non-prescription contacts...like glow in the dark, evil ones and some vampire teeth t owear this weekend. THink that woulda been sweet..but WAY expensive. COntacts..good ones that are fitted...are over 100 with the priority shipping..and the teeth are about 50? Kind of a lot of money for someting I won't be using very often..
but..I suspect this will be my las year as a bouncer....
Also..I will be working at my office in the mall on Monday night...they have a huge trick or treat for the kids there...coulda worn them there too...scare the little tykes..


They buy that much protein powerder at once? I read some time back that if u don't go thru it fast enough after it is opened, the potency of the protein breaks down.
I like easy to mix in a shaker cup for me.
No blender..(At work)


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

That sounds like a sick idea for a costume...I have an appointment monday for some contacts so maybe next year I could steal that from ya LOL.  Hopefully by then I'll be big enough to be a bouncer to LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2005)

well....the good lenses wold have cost me over 200.00! (Would have had to have an exam, then fitted and what not.)
So, had to pass. dang..

DB...u don't have to be big...u outta see some of the guys I work with...scrawny....skinny..ok...we (the other bouncers) don't even take them seriously...theybare kind of like speed bumps...till we can get there and handle the situation..

(like I am huge)

I do think I do have some 'presence' there though....but the mere sight of does not instill fear and obedience...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well....the good lenses wold have cost me over 200.00! (Would have had to have an exam, then fitted and what not.)
> So, had to pass. dang..
> 
> DB...u don't have to be big...u outta see some of the guys I work with...scrawny....skinny..ok...we (the other bouncers) don't even take them seriously...theybare kind of like speed bumps...till we can get there and handle the situation..
> ...


On day mi amigo I will get the job heh!  We'll see how I look after this bulk!  Almost at the 200lb mark brotha!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2005)

how 'bout that...we are both looking to acheive the 200lb mark..but for different reasons...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2005)

28 October:
Delts / Tris:

Cybex Seated Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 45*10, 45*10

Standing Lateral Raises:
30*10, 35*10, 45*5

Rear Pec Dec:
3*110*10

Close Grip Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 155*8 (still felt easy)

Decline Skull Crushers:
65*10..................... (looked up and saw I was gonna be late...had to leave)

**Time


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2005)

29 October:

BACK:
SLDL:
4*135*10 ( no straps, just reps)

Wide Grip Pull Ups (w/ straps)
*10, *8, *6 
Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
*8, *8 

Rack DB Rows:
90*10, 90*10, 115*5

**time

(rack= lean on DB rack, body @ approx. 45 - 50 degree angle)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2005)

...and I AM gonna do my legs from here on out!
starting my supps I bought back in June on Monday. (been holding off till I got consisstant)

Friend wants me to drive to Denver twice per week to take Akido lessons w/ him...sounds like fun...but gotta see of in budget...
Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Gotta get up early tomorrow...gonna go atv riding in the mountains. Gonna be great!
Tonight should be fun @ the club. Huge Halloween party there. Gonna meet a few new 'friends' tonight...gonna make it my goal..


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice !!!!!!  Two wo's in a row  

Have fun in the mnts . 

Trick or treat !


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o's!!!  Kick ass!

Sounds like your in for some fun in the moutains.  I love ATV's....I use to have one but got rid of it when I moved.  Those are a blast!

MmmMM don't mention holloween or party....I had a massive party at my firehouse last night and boy am I paying for it today.  My head and stomach are shot LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2005)

well...so far, this week has been bust...went to Dr. yesterday and got meds to kill this cold thing I have.
Bad news: Their friggin accurate scale...says I am...<cough..couch> 213 lbs!
WHAT????? DAMN!
I am gonna go lift after I get off work this afternoon and supposed to go to Denver to watch friend's Aikido class. Will see how I am feeling.


Riding was a blast! Until we got caught in an instant sleet / snow storm...froze body parts nearly off.
Good time though!

Saturday night was good downtown. Lots of cool costumes. Lots of women allowing themselves to let out there 'inner ho'.
Kinda funny: Cute girl after we closed. She was dressed up as a sexy she-devil. She had the top button of her corsett thing opened up...her boobs and nipples were out. (very nice looking, BTW)
after a few moments of talking with her...she asked: Why do guys keep lookig at my boobs??
"Um...well, we're guys. It's in our DNA to look."

Almost had one fight, but intercepted it before it got out of hand.
Oh, Erick, who usually works the one part of the club w/ me informed me what we were dressed as: fat chick magnets. Yep. Of course that seems to be year round, but that night, those were our costumes.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2005)

well...so far, this week has been bust...went to Dr. yesterday and got meds to kill this cold thing I have.
Bad news: Their friggin accurate scale...says I am...<cough..couch> 213 lbs!
WHAT????? DAMN!
I am gonna go lift after I get off work this afternoon and supposed to go to Denver to watch friend's Aikido class. Will see how I am feeling.


Riding was a blast! Until we got caught in an instant sleet / snow storm...froze body parts nearly off.
Good time though!

Saturday night was good downtown. Lots of cool costumes. Lots of women allowing themselves to let out there 'inner ho'.
Kinda funny: Cute girl after we closed. She was dressed up as a sexy she-devil. She had the top button of her corsett thing opened up...her boobs and nipples were out. (very nice looking, BTW)
after a few moments of talking with her...she asked: Why do guys keep lookig at my boobs??
"Um...well, we're guys. It's in our DNA to look."

Almost had one fight, but intercepted it before it got out of hand.
Oh, Erick, who usually works the one part of the club w/ me informed me what we were dressed as: fat chick magnets. Yep. Of course that seems to be year round, but that night, those were our costumes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Heya man looks like some ups and downs there.  Sux to hear your sick but other then that sounds like a good weekend!!!

MMMmmmMMmmMm nips showing LOL.  I couldn't have kept a straight face LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2005)

2 November 05
CHEST:
Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*8, 115*5, 115*3 ! 

Bench Press:
135*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5

Low Standing Cable Flyes:
3*50*10

**Time
**Happy that I got 115 up again! Some ya-hoo broke one of the 120DB's so cannot do that weight any more...so..will just have to build up reps @ 115.

**Was supposed to go to Denver lastnight for Aikido, so cut workout short: no decline DB bench and no bicep work. Then...ended up not going to Denver.. 

Might leave work a little early today and go pound my legs. (will have to be a bit of a light workout..have not done them in a while)
**am gonna have to go straight thru, all four days in a row to get all workouts in this week, take off Sunday and start fresh on Monday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats on the 115s!!!!!

How'd leg training go?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

115 lb Db's !!!!!!!!!  You are one strong MoFo !  I can't imagine being able to to that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2005)

aloha, fellas!
Naw...not that strong...I lag in a lot of areas....Gary, I bet you'd kick ass if u had a spotter. I cannot lift the weight safely w/out a spotter. (from lift off. Need help to get it 'set' then am good to go)

Legs...<cough..ahem> I wussed out. Now, too late in week to do them..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

4 November, 05:
BACK:

Deadlift:
135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Sup. Grip Med. Grip Pull Ups:
4*BW*10  

Bent Over BB Rows:
135*10, 135*8, 135*8, 225*2 ***

***Was feeling like crap all afternoon...like really tired / exhausted. Got home, took nap, then watched some TV for a while. Then went to gym. Started feeling bad and tendonitis started to flare up even w/ straps on.. 

***I did 2 reps @ 225 on BB rows. But, my form as bad. (had to cheat to get it up, so will not try that weight again for a little while.

Did not do traps or bis.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

***Bar Story***

Ok..there I was.....

I was really busy lastnight...I was pretty much the only bouncer on the top floor lastnight. (usually have at least 3) really annoying.
We do not allow ball caps in the club., Has proven to be too much a pain in the ass, so we just ban them.
I walked up to a guy that had put his back on. I asked him to remove it. he did. I walk back past not 5 minutes later and saw him wearing it again. I went and got a bartender to 'cover' me if he got stupid, then walked up to him and said:
"ok, let's go. You are out of here."
He tried to look non-chalantly at me and picked up his drink. I took it from him, firmly planted it back on the table and said: "Now".
he gave me no problems. After I got him out the door, he turned to me and said:
I write for a newspaper. I am gonna write this club a bad review"
My response:
"Go ahead and do that. Now, when you are writing it, be sure to include how we enforce the dress code, sir. Have a good night."

It was probably funnier if u were there....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

hey there! nice numbers on those deads!

funny story too...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

there she is!
Naw....I didn't wanna go heavy on the deads....maybe in a couple weeks I'll put the 3rd plate back on...or try the rack pulls.


HE even called me an asshole! I let it go...I was gonna ask him how many times an adult has to be told to do something....but was busy and had to get back upstairs...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm hoping my #'s are gonna be good today. (delt / tri day)
I wanna get back to using weighted dips....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> there she is!
> Naw....I didn't wanna go heavy on the deads....maybe in a couple weeks I'll put the 3rd plate back on...or try the rack pulls.
> 
> 
> HE even called me an asshole! I let it go...I was gonna ask him how many times an adult has to be told to do something....but was busy and had to get back upstairs...



Funny !!

Let's see some weighted dips in here next time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

Funny !!

Let's see some weighted dips in here next time


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Funny !!
> 
> Let's see some weighted dips in here next time



I see a lot of things there.

I used to do dips 1st for tris, but now have been doing CG bench then skull crushers....usually kinda fried by then..but will do dips 1st tonight.
just ona account of because...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ***Bar Story***
> 
> Ok..there I was.....
> 
> ...


You should write a book Burner


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Good story!  I'm betting he's not a writer, just trying to make you nervous.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good story!  I'm betting he's not a writer, just trying to make you nervous.



He wasn't big enough to make me nervous...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

Saturday, 5 November, 05:

Delts / Tris
Seated Military DB Press:
30*15, 45*12, 60*8, 75*3 / 45*10  (coulda gotten 5 on that if I had a spotter...)

Standing Lateral Raise:
30*10, 35*10, 45*7

Upright Row: 
3*85*10  (Could have gone heavier)

Dips:
BW*10, BW+45*10, BW+45*10, BW+90*3, BW+90*3  

**time.
Not bad...need to work on getting to gym a bit earlier...but am getting back up to speed.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

Had to dead weight a VERY drunk guy out last night. He was only 5'6", but he was as round as he was tall. He was a mute, so could not communicate w/ him either. The other bouncer was pretty much only leading him through the crowd by the arm...where I had to bear the brunt of this 200+lb person...fallinginto me..and bracing so I wouldn't fall into anybody else. That gets u tired...plus, he was cranking on my arm w/ tendonitis...so that was a bit sore too. 
Let's see: Got hit on by 2 big girls and one freaky looking one...oh..and groped as well.
Oh...did get 'forced' onto the dance floor and then surrounded by 4 hot women...so that kind of balanced out the other...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Saturday, 5 November, 05:
> 
> Delts / Tris
> Seated Military DB Press:
> ...




Nice job on the dips   

-- 

What happened with the hot women?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I will most likely add them back in as routine or every other workout:
1 week: close grip press, other exercises
next: dips, other exercises

I had to walk off and get back to work..whenever I stop paying attention to the floor..is when something happens. I think one of them gave me a 'pat' on the ass as I left as well...
sometimes....its good being me...

Wait till i get my 'handles' removed....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

I bounced a few times for a mexican place when they had a huge Cinco de Mayo party in an outdoor tent.  The entrance the first night was about 20 feet across, and they expected me to catch everyone.  The second night I got there early and roped it off to about 5 feet.  Made life much easier.

 This was back when I was near my max, so I'm suprised I was able to stay on my feet all night.  My sister was a bartender there at the time, and she heard all kinds of stories about how I was a bouncer for the strip clubs on the weekends, that kind of thing.

 Anyway, despite being a disgusting slob at that point, I still got decent action from a couple of very hot, very drunk chicks.  I can only imagine the offers you get on a regular basis.  Perks of the job, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2005)

BW+90*3


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I bounced a few times for a mexican place when they had a huge Cinco de Mayo party in an outdoor tent.  The entrance the first night was about 20 feet across, and they expected me to catch everyone.  The second night I got there early and roped it off to about 5 feet.  Made life much easier.
> 
> This was back when I was near my max, so I'm suprised I was able to stay on my feet all night.  My sister was a bartender there at the time, and she heard all kinds of stories about how I was a bouncer for the strip clubs on the weekends, that kind of thing.
> 
> Anyway, despite being a disgusting slob at that point, I still got decent action from a couple of very hot, very drunk chicks.  I can only imagine the offers you get on a regular basis.  Perks of the job, right?



yeah...the pay sux, but I get to take home all the girls I want....
(I still go home alone..I do have standards....)
But I do flirt my ass off!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> BW+90*3


It was ugly, but I think I got full reps from them. I just wanted to see if I could do that still. I will back off the weight till I can get reps up!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 November, 05:
Chest:
Incline BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*4, 225*4, 225*4, 225*3

DB Bench Press:
80*10, 100*5, 100*5***, 100*4 

Decline DB Bench:
4*80*10

Standing Low Cable Flyes:
2*50*10

Standing Cable FLyes:
2*50*10

BB Curl:
2*65*10  

*** After this set, I just held them in place at about 70% lockout for about 10 seconds

**Got off to a shitty start. I couldn't get any good reps from my 225 Inc. BP. So, I just added sets to get the desired reps out of it.
 DB Press...I must have been able to get into the 'zone' for that one! Maybe it's the fact that I know I cant get stuck under a DB and not as concerned? (for lack of better word) 
Kinda funny: after I put down my 1st set w/ the 100's, I got up to get a drink from the fountain. There were 2 cute girls a couple benches down..and I heard them say something about the weight. I got back to my bench..and the REALLY cute one says: :Hey...ow about lifting some weight! (big smile) I said something...probably stupid...being a bouncer in a bar..and I still don't have 'game'... 
We smiled, and went back to work out. I did my last set a few minutes later, and before I picked up the weigts to put them back, I asked her if she 'wanted in on this'. She said she was trying to cut back. She looked at the weight..then said that that weighed just a little more than what she did....that I could easily bench her if she layed across my hands. 
Why, yes I could....
Game up..that was it...ran out of juice.... 
Besides..I do believe she was a bit TOO young....DB could have had a chance w/ her though...

But, it made me feel good.

I tried to do curls, but the tendonitis was starting to act up, so I quit. Gotta build that back up slowly.


**ok...checked teh gym scale. it says I am 206. The scale @ the Dr's office last Tuesdaysaid I weighed 213. (I prefer the gym scale) but wonder which is which? The PA @ the office said theirs was accurate, but I do not feel 213....hhmmm...

I am back in creatine, so I gotta make sure I am pounding water again...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Good w/o, Burner.  Hey, it's not about scoring the young chicks, it's about getting their attention, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks! Yeah....nice to knowI can still turn the head of an occasional PYT (remember Michael Jackson) 


Word going around my office today...November 18th...sounds like we are all gonna come down with the 'potter flu'...around mid-morning. The cure: A trip to the matinee showing of HP IV...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2005)

Yo ... whaddup??

I've been out working during our company Union strike ... but hopefully I'll be back at my desk inside where it's warm.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Damn man look at all these w/o's!!!  Kick ass brotha!

Oh man now he's flirting in the gym!  They are never to young my friend....but if your willing to pass em down my way be sure to let me know I'll bring a change of shirt so I'm not so damn sweaty LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Yo ... whaddup??
> 
> I've been out working during our company Union strike ... but hopefully I'll be back at my desk inside where it's warm.


Yo! NT! Was'sup, my brotha! Long time!
Was in a training trhead about back training..and though of you and your freaky strong back!
how the hell have u been?
Don't think I'd care for strikes....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn man look at all these w/o's!!!  Kick ass brotha!
> 
> Oh man now he's flirting in the gym!  They are never to young my friend....but if your willing to pass em down my way be sure to let me know I'll bring a change of shirt so I'm not so damn sweaty LOL.


well...I can't let surpass me, now can I, young pup?

well..she was young..when  get as old as I am...u will see what I mean...but I bet you will have been married w/ family for some time by the time u get my age..


--dosclaimer--
any lady who reads this...forgive me..


On my 34th birthday...almost one year ago...I had a 20 year old come over and gave me a helluva present...
 
That was fun...but afterward...realized she was all of 20....there was definately a generational gap there....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

HEY!!!! NEVER TOO YOUNG  Looking good in here you flirty bastard! How come I don't have those stories to tell? All I get is gay men coming on to me LOL! Pushing some good weight buddy.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

well...I leave out the gay guys hitting on me part...
One guy, who is a regular IS gay. Was talking w/ one of my female regulars and her friends. He was talking, and says something about if I were gay, he'd take me home.
Without missing a beat, I replied that lucky for me I ama lesbien and only dig women..


Thanks! It feels good to see some weight going up. My back is slowly starting to respond..was always the slowest...

holy shizzle! u can dead 500lbs???? I got up 405 once..a LONG time ago, and it damn near killed me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey if she was willing its fine....after all she was legal!!!  

As for being married hell no.....I don't see that ANYWHERE in the near or late futur LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

ha! spoken likea 20 year old! U wait..some hot young thing is gonna knock u htru a loop...next thing you know....


I duno if she was legal...and to sound bad..I FINALLY hit my 'zone' (feeling strong and focused) did not want to get out of it.
I left that for the three guys that were her age...standing around the bench press for 40 minutes and doing maybe 4 sets betwen them...oh..and grunting loudly on 145 lbs..
(they actually helped fuel my wanting to lift big. "little fuqqers standing around...wasting time...one guy can spot...too busy trying to look cool for the girls who aren't paying them any attention...RRRRRROOOOOAAAARRRRRR!!!!!"
or something like that..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...I leave out the gay guys hitting on me part...
> One guy, who is a regular IS gay. Was talking w/ one of my female regulars and her friends. He was talking, and says something about if I were gay, he'd take me home.
> Without missing a beat, I replied that lucky for me I ama lesbien and only dig women..
> 
> ...


Haha! Smart move leaving the gay guys outta the stories 

For competition I can dead about that. In training I hit around 430-440 last time. I think I got an adrenaline burst of course at the competition.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

I think I would break something if I tried that weight...

I've got some nice scars from deads. My old gym had one of those cambered bars...completely missed the shins...was a beautiful thing...dont have one at the gym I am at now...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Man I hate those guys that just sit around and bullshit all day and do dick.  I get in pound my sets out and keep my mouth shut.  Not looking to draw any attention to myself!  Well unless theres a hot girl but even so I've been with my ol lady for almost a year now so I'm pretty grounded with her LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

I hear wedding bells....

I do like having a training partner, but have not had one in a long time. Besides, he and I would argue about rep range, form, weight...of course...I was right...ask me and I will tell you..

Well...the girls were looking / talking / freindly to me...not the wanna bes..


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I hear wedding bells....
> 
> I do like having a training partner, but have not had one in a long time. Besides, he and I would argue about rep range, form, weight...of course...I was right...ask me and I will tell you..
> 
> Well...the girls were looking / talking / freindly to me...not the wanna bes..


Yea I prolly will marry this girl LOL.  We act like we are already married so I can't imagine it getting any different in the future!

I love when I catch a girls eye and some dude is grunting like crazy b/c it just makes me look that much more like the silent macho type LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

well, I do grunt...but a low one...I don't kamikazee yell...

I saw a guy last night as I was leaving...he was kamikazee yelling....with 45's.....Now...he might have been doing inc. db presses...runing the rack...might have started w/. the 115's..and when I saw him...down to the 45's..but I am suspect..


..and...there was the guy who was benching 325 for a couple reps. Just a small ghasp of forced air as he pushed it up....go figure...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

in my gym on Mondays there are all these cops huddled around the benchpresses doing the same thing, loud grunts, yelling, and lifting shirts...about a month ago they were making all that racket and I told the guy next to me the if I ever yell like that he'd better come get the fucking weight off of me because I must have dropped it on my toe...lol...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

That's funny! U should have gone up to them and laughed...u could have gotten away with it..


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Yea that is hilarious..... have a local group of cops who do the same shit.  I just can't say anything to do but if a girl went up to them and laughed HAHAHAHAHAHA that would be awsome!!

Burner don't get me wrong every no wow and again I will try to psych myself up or what not and make some noise but only on occation not evey day like these guys.  I talk to myself alot but under my breathw here no one can hear me.

As for the 45s yea it depends on the guy....I've done the whole rack like in drops of 5s and man once you hit those puney as weights you need to grunt LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

heh heh...what's funny is:
You just ran the rack...started strong with X amount of weight.....burn down to you are struggling with the 15lber's and almost crying like a girl from the pain....a girl walks in all she see is the struggling with that weight...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...what's funny is:
> You just ran the rack...started strong with X amount of weight.....burn down to you are struggling with the 15lber's and almost crying like a girl from the pain....a girl walks in all she see is the struggling with that weight...


Yea its pretty funny when they walk in and see that.  Me and my cousin use to lift like that every so often and jsut go really crazy and everyone would laugh at us when they say us pressing the 20s or some shit like that but when we told them what we were doing them understood.

One day we challenged an older member who was laughing to work in with the young blood.  We went light on him and decided to shock out legs with massive drop sets....he lasted the squats then quit LOL.  I know I have his respect now!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I WANT MY PROPS,POPS!
Word!

Well, gonna go biuld an Exchange Server. be back later.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I WANT MY PROPS,POPS!
> Word!
> 
> Well, gonna go biuld an Exchange Server. be back later.


Have fun mi amigo....off to work I go!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm...buncha slackers...not working out...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I know...I am bad...I should be punished...I should be spanked....ladies?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't mind the grunting, I do it myself sometimes...but shit...alot of the time they are all grunting whether they are benching or not...and most of them look pretty gay in their lifting shirts because they have to "strap" each other in and then they have this huge doughnut gut hanging out...lmao...  if they didn't have it on I hightly doubt they could lift half the weight that they are lifting with a spotters "help"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

u grunt? That's sexy....

what's more funny....when u see a skinny kid wearing an undergear shirt,..the form fitting ones..that are loose around the arms...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u grunt? That's sexy....
> 
> what's more funny....when u see a skinny kid wearing an undergear shirt,..the form fitting ones..that are loose around the arms...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u grunt? That's sexy....
> 
> what's more funny....when u see a skinny kid wearing an undergear shirt,..the form fitting ones..that are loose around the arms...


 Could be worse...could be the same kid in a cut off sweatshirt...or a string tank top...with verticle striped spandex trunks...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

A whole with no wo?  LOL  'Sup Burner ?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

well...had heartburn that night...and lastnight...went to Denver and watched / participated (a little) in my friend's Aikido workout.
Was pretty fun. Looks effective, but would take a while to get really good at it to be able to use it.
(friend tells me to do ju jitso(sp) but don't need it.) I am getting older...not really into fighting. In the club, I do not need to get all 'medevil' on the client, just subdue and remove from the area. 
I got to see my friend get tossed around like a rag doll...which was great, as I am usually his 'guinea pig' and am his rag doll...so that was nice...plus, I got to do a couple of the manuevers and got to toss him around. (vice-vesa to me, but that isn't the point)

I cannot drive to Denver twice a week and train there. (too much gas and hours conflict with my other commitments) there is an Aikido club about 5 minutes from where I live I may look into. Whenever I see my friend, we can get togther a practice on what we've learned....might be more effective that way)
Look like I will be 'shotgunning'my workots the rest of this week.
Legs tonight, delts/tris tomorrow and Back on Saturday. Off Sunday and start fresh on Monday.
Hey..at least I'm going now!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Could be worse...could be the same kid in a cut off sweatshirt...or a string tank top...with verticle striped spandex trunks...


= HOMO!

There is a guy in my gym who wears spandex...oy. He's in pretty good shape...but still...

There was a thread WAY back when about 10 things to do / not to do in a gym.
One ofthem:
If you weigh less than 150lbs and wear a tank top....don't


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

I just realized you are in C Springs...ever been to the Red Top diner?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

ha!
We went there for lunch on Friday! (work crew) I had the whole cheese burger. It was AWESOME! Except...it just stayed w/ me ALL day. I even worked the club that night...got home at 3am..and was still not hungry.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...had heartburn that night...and lastnight...went to Denver and watched / participated (a little) in my friend's Aikido workout.
> Was pretty fun. Looks effective, but would take a while to get really good at it to be able to use it.
> (friend tells me to do ju jitso(sp) but don't need it.) I am getting older...not really into fighting. In the club, I do not need to get all 'medevil' on the client, just subdue and remove from the area.
> I got to see my friend get tossed around like a rag doll...which was great, as I am usually his 'guinea pig' and am his rag doll...so that was nice...plus, I got to do a couple of the manuevers and got to toss him around. (vice-vesa to me, but that isn't the point)
> ...



Aikido sounds fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am gonna look into the club / dojo here. 
I am 'too old' for bar fights, so kick-boxing / jiu-jitsu is out. I don't really start things out in the street...not my style, so being a 'bad-ass' isn't necesarry. This seems like a good defensive way to deal w/ people who either (at the club, are not willing to leave the club peacefully) or on the street that may feel the need to cause trouble. (I've never really had that kind of problem, but you never know)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I am gonna look into the club / dojo here.
> I am 'too old' for bar fights, so kick-boxing / jiu-jitsu is out. I don't really start things out in the street...not my style, so being a 'bad-ass' isn't necesarry. This seems like a good defensive way to deal w/ people who either (at the club, are not willing to leave the club peacefully) or on the street that may feel the need to cause trouble. (I've never really had that kind of problem, but you never know)



It's better to be prepared / then not  

I plan on taking up some "style" when I retire from football which will probably be in the next year or two.   I was looking at Krav Maga.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha!
> We went there for lunch on Friday! (work crew) I had the whole cheese burger. It was AWESOME! Except...it just stayed w/ me ALL day. I even worked the club that night...got home at 3am..and was still not hungry.....


 A whole burger?  Impressive!  (For those that don't know, this is the place that sells half burgers, and sells a lot of them.)

 I got to go there a while back when I was in town.  We have an office in Littleton, but do work in CS all the time.  Next time I come out that way I'll let you know.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Heya bud sounds like you've been plenty busy!  Man I wish I had the time for something like that but I'm so damn busy as it is!  One day Ill clear my schedual enough....well i hope I can!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> = HOMO!
> 
> There is a guy in my gym who wears spandex...oy. He's in pretty good shape...but still...
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha, the guy in spandex reminds me of a dude at my gym... totally not necessary.... Do girls even want to see that? Even if they're in good shape?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, the guy in spandex reminds me of a dude at my gym... totally not necessary.... Do girls even want to see that? Even if they're in good shape?


Well I sure as hell dont so that should be reason enough LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> A whole burger?  Impressive!  (For those that don't know, this is the place that sells half burgers, and sells a lot of them.)
> 
> I got to go there a while back when I was in town.  We have an office in Littleton, but do work in CS all the time.  Next time I come out that way I'll let you know.


That would be great. Lemme know.
That burger just stayed w/ me ALL day....can't really eat like that anymore...
Littleton is nice. Was just there for that Aikido lesson on Wednesday


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know...I am bad...I should be punished...I should be spanked....ladies?



Wow... you're being naughty here too.  Just thought I'd stop by and catch up on your journal... of course I locked onto a smutty post! lol

Have a great day Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am what I am, and that's all that I am...
-Popeye...


Well, great minds think alike! Glad u stopped in!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Got hit on by 2 big girls and one freaky looking one...oh..and groped as well.
> Oh...did get 'forced' onto the dance floor and then surrounded by 4 hot women...



I see life is being really unfair to you these days.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

missed the gym...again...lastnight. Had to go to the realty office after I left here. (we have a team night on Thursdays where we all show up and make FSBO calls. ((For Sale By Owner)) 
I showed up a little bit late...had errands I had to get taken care of, then to the supermarket to get my part for the pot luck dinner. As soon as I get there, Dianne, my team lead was short and 'bitchy' w/ me.
ok...tried to stay out of her way. (She's occasionally moody)
Later, I was making my calls. (hate doing it, but necesarry evil) I had some fun with one of the home owners I was talking with. The other two agents in the room were laughing at what I was saying, as was the lady on the phone. All was well....till Dianne came out. Harry, one of the other agents kind of told Diane what I said. But, out of context. (I was gonna 'flog' my assisstant for not giving me all the information...it was funny if u heard it)
I got a scowl.
ok...strike 2.
A short while later, I was turned and still having a good time...BS'ing a bit w/ Harry...Dianne came back over and asked how many calls I had made.
Three! (still in a good mood)
I've made my ten.....get busy...
strike three. Pretty much killed the mood.
I went thru the rest of my list..could give a shit whether I contacted anybody or not and finished that up. I went into the 'kitchen area' and washed the dishes (I'm still a nice guy and helped the other agents who were there on floor time) then sat around till it was time to leave.
The others saw I was not in the same good mood I was when I walked in. 
(I am one of those who 'wears the emotions' on my sleeves..if I am quiet..there is something wrong)
Guess Dianne had an argument w/ her husband earlier...and it amplified her being a bitch by a factor of ten...and lucky me...I was her target to vent on...
This is just the way she is...and it was just my turn to bear it...but gawd, it irks me...ruined the rest of my night, went home, did a couple things and went to bed.
(I know..shoulda taken that energy and used it in the gym)
will be going after work this afternoon.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Kick her ass !!!!!!  You can take her


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> This is just the way she is...and it was just my turn to bear it...but gawd, it irks me...ruined the rest of my night, went home, did a couple things and went to bed.



Hey, too bad Ms. Snotty was able to bring ya down, I don't buy 'this is just the way she is' as an excuse to allow her to be a biatch... why can't people learn to curb it 'til they get home?!   

Have a great workout this afternoon.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I guess that's what happens when you put a woman in charge...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2005)

You should invite her to your next Aikido class


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You should invite her to your next Aikido class


  

Man I wish I could have done what you did.....I'm fast with my mouth with people like that.  Gotta be theitalian in me LOL.  Your a better man then I mi amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, too bad Ms. Snotty was able to bring ya down, I don't buy 'this is just the way she is' as an excuse to allow her to be a biatch... why can't people learn to curb it 'til they get home?!
> 
> Have a great workout this afternoon.


hey hottie!
Naw...trust me...no changing her. that's just the way she is. She is helping me out w/ my realtor fees, so I don't mind putting up w/ some of it. (Also why I won't 'strike' back at her)

She is my best friend's mother, and she was at the b-day party on Saturday and all was well. We joked over something during the party..so live and let live...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't really remember the workouts...u will get the story later...understand why mind if 'foggy' on some details.

Friday:
Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 228*6, 225*8

WG Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *5 
MG Supp Grip Pull Ups:
*10, *10, *10

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 185*4

**kind of shitty workout. One of my CSPD friends was there, had not seen him in while, so got to talking w/ him. 
**disappointed w/ my pull-ups...but will work on them


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Saturday:
Delts / Tris:
Cybex Mil Press Machine:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 45*10, 55*4 / 25*8   (weight per side)

Standing Lateral Raise:
35*10, 35*10, 45*4, (40*4, 30*6, 20*6= run rack)

Upright Row:
2*100*8 **could have gone heavier

CG Bench:
135*10, 185*8, 185*8

Single Arm Overhead Tricep Ext:
2*25*8 (felt heavy...gotta learn this move)

Cable Tri Pressdown:
100*10, 150*10, 150*8

**Time
***forgot to do rear delts.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Weekend Bar Stories....

Had a rather disturbing weekend. At the club...where else? 
It must have been the full moon...Friday night, it wasnt very busy, but I
pesonally threw out 5 guys for being too drunk, and one for being in the womens
bathroom. All went smoothly.
Saturday night...it was going ok, till I walked into the men's room and saw that
a woman was in there. (cannot have opposite sex in bathrooms; it's an automatic
ejection of the club)
Long story short, she did not want to leave.(arguing) There was a guy standing
next to her, smiling thru this. (this was upstairs in the hallway) I asked him
if he was with her. He was. I told him that I was quickly losing my patience w/
her, if he would help me remove he, if he didnt, it was going to get ugly for
her quickly. His 'attempt' was futile, she was stalling, so I just said; I am
done talking; leave or I will physically remove you"
She thought I was kidding. I wasn't. I moved in on her, and had to corner her
before spinning and putting her into a crappy hold. Long story, she fought me
all the way till I got some 'back-up' to help me get them out.
I was so infuriated at one point, (You had to be there) I was visibly shaking. I
admit, I dropped my 'personal bearing'  I was not happy with how I handled it...I let her get me too upset..but that was 'cause she was a female. If it was a guy...no problem. You lock them up and remove them. If they resist, you 'hurt them' and keep going. If they resist still, hurt them again until you get compliance. Can't / won't do that with a woman. If you man-handle them too much..you look like: "ooh...the big, bad bouncer is roughing up a girl" (is a no-win situation)
I felt like shit from having to do this. I even quesitoned myself:
Did I do enough?
Did I do it right?
Could have I done it different?
oy. 
I was talking with a REALLY cute girl at closing,when I did get a little
'retribution' at the end of the night. This guy, dumpy, but over 220lbs was
refusing to leave. (He was REALLY drunk) I was working on getting a number from
said girl when I heard a "M I K E!!!" come from the stair case. I moved in and
came across said big guy. I walked down to him and in a friendly manner, talked
w/ him while taking his arm into mine and helped lead him downstairs. Some
talking, some coaxing got him out of the door. He was litterally acting like a
kid all the way out. Leaning back in the stairs and grabbing hold of anything to
impede his removal. Once outside, he tried to get 'rowdy'. I had the lead and
best hold on him, so keeping his wrist firmly held, I turned to face him and
used my weight / strength to pull him out of the area, as well as spin him and
put him on the ground.
I let go, and told the others to back off, he was outside and that was that. But
it wasn't.
He got back up and tried to charge us! I was still the closest, so I took
control of him again by the wrists and again put him back on the ground. This
time, I did not let go. I told him to calm down. A second or so after that, I
felt a hand on my shoulder start to push me off and some body said something.
The only thought that went thru was: Who the fuq is touching me! I turned to
face this person and to tell them it was in their best interest to letgo....
until I saw a blue shirt with the CSPD patch on the shoulder. THEN I heard: We
got him. 
Okie dokie! he's all yours! 
He was so sauced, he fought (futilly) with the CSPD as they dragged him to the
patrol vehicle.

I still had a hard time sleeping that night...I was just pissed that that b***h
put me in that position. Went to friend's house sunday night for dinner and
beer. (he is fellow doorman and former client) Seeing as he deals w/ the same
mess I do, was helpful. Kinda like being in the military: If you aren't 'there'
u don't understand.

I stayed home yesterday. I still didn't feel like being around people. I gomt laundry and other stuff around the house done. I was gonna go check out the Aikido last night then go to the gym...it had been windy all day. I looked out the window...the fierce wind brough blizzard-type conditions, (sideways blowing snow) and did not look like it was going to let up...so I just stayed home. 
Gonna do chest pretty much as soon as I get home this afternoon...have much frustration to burn off....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2005)

hope the workout helps burner!!   

we have a large possibility for tornados today, but no snow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

oh...it will...
muhahahahaaaa...

I'll take snow over a twister anyday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2005)

I know you're doing your job......but this is so reminiscent of those "stories" you use to write.

Hmmmm.......never got my story though!

Glad no one was hurt in the altercations - you "big bad bouncer man"!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

no....this was much different. It just really bothers me that I had to get physical with a woman like that.
No story I ever wrote in fiction was ever violent...I dunno, maybe I'm looking too deeply into this...she deserved what she got...but damn...


Christmas is coming...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

I've never been a bouncer, but it does seem like you were just doing your job.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, Trips. I was....I'm pretty much over it...
I'll just use that energy and use it to throw the weights thru the ceiling tonight..


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, I wouldn't sweat it too much.  People (even the drunk ones) are responsible for their own actions.  Move on.


----------



## Thorus! (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like a plan Austin Powers!

Respect,

T.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wouldn't sweat it too much.  People (even the drunk ones) are responsible for their own actions.  Move on.


heh...I'm probably just getting too sensitive in my old age......


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Burner don't sweat getting physical with the woman.  She earned what she got, IMO.  I would have had no problems with you if you had tossed her over your shoulder in a nice fireman's hold and then dumped her drunk ass outside on the ground preferably in a nice muddy puddle.  Opps sorry that was my evil twin speaking.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Burner... no biggie on the episode with the woman at the bar, you warned her enough times and she was provoking it by not leaving... I think your actions were warranted.

Have a great day.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey all-
Thanks, I am better now...just needed some time to vent and press on.
Guess what I didn't get done last night..


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2005)

you missed the gym again?? 





 I'm sure it won't hurt anything


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

"I wouldn't say I actaully...missed it.."
-office space..


I remember now...that damn cat I 'inherited...PISSED in my gym bag! I was pulling a light weight jacket outof it, when I saw 'liquid' on it and in my bag...don't remember having anything wet in there...took a sniff....."u little fuqqer"
he looked at me all innocent....till I slapped him up side he hear with the wet sweat towel I had in my hand...damn, he can still run fast! Whoosh! under the bed. Didn't see him for quite a while...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

I soaked the bag in the sink w/ dish soap for a cople hours and let it air dry over night. It still smelled this morning, so I ran it thru the laundry...better get it out!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

You did what was needed ... next time, you should call for the "enforcer - Mrs. NT"

During this strike we're going through, she drove me into the office a few mornings.  Not having experienced the small mentality of some of these people, she wasn't ready for it.  She was called 'scab' as she drove out after crossing the line.  Well, on the second day, she had her window down a bit.  As the strikers were doing there walk in front of the car, one decided he'd take the opportunity to yell scab inside the car.  OPPS!!  The instance he did that, I ran back towards him only to witness him cower (sp) back as my wife got out and was ready to do battle.    He wasn't expecting the response he got from her.  Lucky for him, the security held me back and got inbetween him and the missus.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't say I actaully...missed it.."
> -office space..
> 
> 
> ...


   I mean, it sucks and all, but 

 Get rid of the cat.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

I put my father on notice...if the cat does anything else...they get him back. let the dog chase him around...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I put my father on notice...if the cat does anything else...they get him back. let the dog chase him around...



   If that doesn't work I have 2 jack russell terriors who just love cats


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

I will take the kitty.  Mail him to me usps ground


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

not sure he'd like geting into that little envelope.... 

....this cat has taken down HUGE jackrabbits....he'd probably violate the terriers....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

just for yucks and giggles, I tried to do three plates with a wide grip pullup ... only got one rep.    There is hope ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

this was recently? DAM!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

about a month ago ...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Speaking on the hair issue, I'm not sure what to do with mine.  I think it's time to go to the standard of my afro canadian counterparts and cut is short.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> about a month ago ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Speaking on the hair issue, I'm not sure what to do with mine.  I think it's time to go to the standard of my afro canadian counterparts and cut is short.


what...the corn rows not working for you anylonger?
kinda funny..one of the guys at my downtown job took out his cornrows for a week....WOW!    holy 'fro, batman!  It was back in place the next weekend...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

you bet holy fro!  I have a lot of hair now as well.  When I take out the cornrows, I only leave them out for a max 2 days.  I wear a samuri ponytail for those two days - which looks worse than the gal you were talking about.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey CO boy ... back off!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

back off..what? Did I miss something?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Good morning... thought I'd stop by and share my germs with ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd take em....cough, hack and wheeze with pride!

Feeling better?
Went with a couple friends and saw the midnight preview of the new Harry Potter movie.
Are you a fan? IT was a pretty good movie. Long..and they still skipped a bit, but VERY entertaining....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> back off..what? Did I miss something?



your personal attack of my lack of edukashun in Jenny's journal ... 

Hey!!!  There is actual real life talk of coming up your way to ski/snowboard ... looking at maybe early spring.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

u know the saying: The worse I treat ya..the beter I like ya!
fuqqer!

Hey! That would be sweet! U have to let me know! Any idea where you would be headed to?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

When we really don't know where we're going but have a general idea, that's a positive sign.  I'm not really in the know on this.  A good friend of mine and the missus are throwing around the idea.  I'm just coming along to share a beer with my buddy Burner and to keep the hottub audience entertained.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

sounds likea plan. How many people? (rooms)
my ex has a 2bed, 2 bath condo 20 min from 4of the major resorts: Breckenridge, Copper Mtn, Keystone and A-Basin. (Vail and Beaver creek are within 30 minutes, as is: Winter park)
I wanna hit the slopes SO bad...I didn't get a chance to go last season....my boss had 'Alpine Flu' last Friday. (Resorts opened up...only cure is on a lift chair)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind ... it would probably be myself, the missus and our friend.  

Our weekend plans are as follows:
Friday - go out somewhere because our daughter is going to a concert with a friend and then sleeping over and the rule is, when the daughter is out, we go out.  Usually a strip club is the place of choice.
Saturday - go out somewhere because the daughter is sleeping over at another friends.  There is a "everything you wanted to know about sex" show here, so I think we're going to that and then to a club.
Sunday - recoup. 

And you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> There is a "everything you wanted to know about sex"
> 
> And you?


um...are y;all teaching this?


I gotta finally get my fat ass to the gym after work this afternoon...go work the club tonight. (beetter nothave to toss any women out this time)
I get to SLEEP IN tomorrow! WAHOO!!!!   

hit the gym, then work the club Sinday night...have to work floor duty at the realty office Sunday (10-2) go to the gym. (have catching up to do) might go toparent's for dinner...

I got my VIP card to Deja Vu the other night. The owner / Manager gets his VIP card for our night club, so he brought a bunch of free VIP cards for his place. Every once in a while, some of us will go down after work to hang out and relax..and watch others...'work'...
This one waitress I go with..we play this game. Each anties up a dollar when the new girl comes on stage. We bet what she keeps her 'nether region' trimmed like: trim, landing strip, brazillian, etc. The 'loser' gives the girl the 2 dollars..not much of a game, but it makes it fun


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

I love that game ... I think we're going to try that.  Although, I usually let the missus give the money because women get a much better show than any man there.  

We'll have to visit this Deju Vu club if we come ... could get pretty entertaining.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I love that game ... I think we're going to try that.  Although, I usually let the missus give the money because women get a much better show than any man there.
> 
> We'll have to visit this Deju Vu club if we come ... could get pretty entertaining.


There's better clubs. This one is the all nudie club in town. There are some nice ones in Denver. (I remember when I lived in Denver YEARS ago, going to college, I applied as a bar back at a couple of the really nice getleman's clubs there...it took me SO long to fill out that application....wanted to be thorough, you know)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey, how much does it cost to get into this club? 

In San Fran, of course the 4 of us decided to check out one all nude club.  I was outside chatting it up with the bouncer, so I didn't get my chance to say "Hey, let's not go in here".  It cost us $20/person and we couldn't drink.  The place looked to be a converted old small live theatre.  I asked about drinks with the front doorman, and he said we could go down the street to a bar and then comeback.  Huh??  We left this place because it was just creepy ... at home, we're used to being able to drink and enjoy the gals.  You can watch, drink, chat ... 

As we found out, the option was that the ladies were either topless and you could drink or nude but no alcohol.   And all of the places we came across that night wanted $20 + per person to enter.  Somethings are better in Canada for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

yep-
10.00 @ door, all nude, no alcohol.
Must be law most everywhere...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Went with a couple friends and saw the midnight preview of the new Harry Potter movie.
> Are you a fan? IT was a pretty good movie. Long..and they still skipped a bit, but VERY entertaining....



Cool... I might take my kids to see that this weekend.  Keegan (my son) has read all the books... well except the 5th one which one of the dogs ate!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool... I might take my kids to see that this weekend.  Keegan (my son) has read all the books... well except the 5th one which one of the dogs ate!


talk about ingesting the material..

(rim shot, please!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

this whole friggin week has been a wash...was about to head out to the gym...my team lead calls...I friggin forgot I have floor duty...
So, I have enough time when I leave here to get cleaned up and then get downtown...
we'll see about tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Look! A workout! An honest to goodness workout!
WAHOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

19 November, 2005

Chest / Bis
Incline BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*6, 225*5, 225*5  

DB Bench Press:
4*100*5

--compounded w/ BB curls:--
4*65*10    (1st direct bicep workout in a while...kept it light...tendons didn't bother me)

Cybex Decline Machine:
2*90*12
-- compound with --
Alt. DB Curls:
2*35*10

**time

**Got off to a rough start. I was planning on starting w/ inc DB presses...but some guy was already on the only inc bench on the heavy end of the DB rack...
I cannot get good weights for inc bb press...dunno why...
Thinking I should have gone for 105's on the db press...want to get those #'s back up..

**was gonna do my Decline DB press...some guy was now on THAT bench..and this is SATURDAY night....only 6 people in the weight room...and he had to jump on my dam bench...

oy.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Bar Stories:
happily, nothing to report.
Got a couple 'compliments'...
"you're a pretty big guy"....me: naw...just fat 

One thing that kinda sucked...I was walking across the dancefloor, picking up empty bottles from the railing, when a good looking brunette stopped me and started talking to me..as if we knew each other. 
1) I am usually hit on by fat women...I was not used to this...almost did not know how to react...
2) For the life of me..I could not remember who the hell she was! My brain was spinning...I tried a couple questions to try and figure that out w/out her figuring out that I had no clue who she was...didn't work...then! she introduced me to her friends she was with...of course, not her name....oy...a good lookig woman..showed me interest..and I friggin blew it...that's....my life...
At this rate...my mother will never be able to have grand children to spoil....

I personally had no confrontations this weekend, so that was good.
Funny / sad...guess some kid was talking smack to some guy..the guy had enough and popped this kid 3 times in the face....(Not sure what he was expecting the other guy to do??)
So...the kid..when I came across him..was sobbing like a 5 year old....ok...getting punched in the face is a less than pleasurable experience...it downright friggin hurts...but to cry??? In public? Talk about man point violation....

I've really only been punched once in the face. last year about this time. Guy sucker-punched me. At first, my reaction was:
OWIE! 
Then.....I went on the 'offensive' and went after the guy. (didn't hit him, or even touch him, actually. I think my reaction scared him)
***being on an andro / test booster that ramped me up probably had to help. 
afterward, when it was over and I was back to walking around...I was thinking to myself: Damn, that shit hurts! But I didn't cry...

****I will say that is one thing that I am peeved @ Bush for: Banning pro-hormones.

Same as with ephederine. Just because some dumb MF'ers cannot read a package and take responsility for their actions...we all have to suffer.
example: The bottle says take only two pills @ a time and no more than 8 in a 24 hour period...
idiot reads: Well, if two does this...I an take four at a time...I should REALLY be good..then watch as they fall over dead. The rest of us suffer for those idiots...
ok...off my soap box..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

I should write a book...it would be more of a small leaflet on how to make this place better for all:

Take Responsability for your actions.

there you go. 
what a concept...can I get royalties for this? I saw a Mercedes I wanna buy... 



reminds me of a story about a great civilization that was 'perfect'. The great leaders decided that they needed to write down the formulas of their success to pass on to generations to come as well as other civilizations if they chose to follow it.
--very short version--
the great minds came together to write it out.
1st 'draft' was thousands of pages long
"too long" said the leader. "must be shorter"
after several revisions to condense it, finally the great minds were able to write their secrets into one simple sentence:

"There ain't no free lunch"



There you go. Two bits of wisdom:
1) from yours truely
2) great leaders of a perfect Atlantis type civilization

May you live long and prosper...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Interesting posts.  Just one thing...



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> ****I will say that is one thing that I am peeved @ Bush for: Banning pro-hormones.


 Um....THAT'S THE ONE THING?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

it's a start.
I think, overall, he is a good President. I may be wrong, but I think he's done an ok overall. I do question some of his ideas / policies...but we (the public) do not know the whole story...as the saying goes:
those decisions are made well above my pay grade.
Well, my relief just showed up...gotta get!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 19 November, 2005
> 
> Chest / Bis
> Incline BB Bench Press:
> ...


  Wow, a workout in Burner's journal??? What a concept . Good job 

 There's only 1 decline bench at your gym?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ****I will say that is one thing that I am peeved @ Bush for: Banning pro-hormones.
> 
> Same as with ephederine. *Just because some dumb MF'ers cannot read a package and take responsility for their actions...we all have to suffer.
> example: The bottle says take only two pills @ a time and no more than 8 in a 24 hour period...
> ...



I have to agree with you to a point.  Most of the problems are because people do not read the bottles and take too much.  However the other problem comes from either undiagnosed medical conditions such as heart problems that are made worse by ephedrine or steriods or from the people not reading and taking ephedrine/steriods when they know they have health problems that can be made worse by taking said things.  It all comes down to reading and educating one's self before taking something.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, a workout in Burner's journal??? What a concept . Good job


   I was gonna ask .. how does it get hot in here if there are no wo's ?

225 isn't a good wt. for incline bb bench ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 21, 2005)

Good morning. 
Did ya get to train legs yesterday?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I was gonna ask .. how does it get hot in here if there are no wo's ?
> 
> * 225 isn't a good wt. for incline bb bench*


  Yeah, what a pansy...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, a workout in Burner's journal??? What a concept . Good job
> 
> There's only 1 decline bench at your gym?


hey now.....I just try and keep people on their toes....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you to a point.  Most of the problems are because people do not read the bottles and take too much.  However the other problem comes from either undiagnosed medical conditions such as heart problems that are made worse by ephedrine or steriods or from the people not reading and taking ephedrine/steriods when they know they have health problems that can be made worse by taking said things.  It all comes down to reading and educating one's self before taking something.


see? Like I said: Take responsability for your actions.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I was gonna ask .. how does it get hot in here if there are no wo's ?
> 
> 225 isn't a good wt. for incline bb bench ?






			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what a pansy...


not when they are only at 5 rep sets....

yep...big girly-man....



Hiya K_ no...had a friggin bad headache. will have to do them tonight after I leave my other job @ 9pm...was supposed to have today off, but will do them tonight and go straight to back tomorrow


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello, Ms. B!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, a workout in Burner's journal???



Don't you know it.  I thought I had clicked on someone else's journal thread by mistake.  

Are we going to be seeing more workouts, Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

I love you guys!
    

yeah...will be doing it tonight...
will be an easy workout to ease back into legs, but I will go!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've really only been punched once in the face. last year about this time. Guy sucker-punched me. At first, my reaction was:
> OWIE!



Are you serious!?  I have been punched, and KICKED in the face many times LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

that smiley is so cute!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you serious!?  I have been punched, and KICKED in the face many times LOL


yep..u see...I MOVE out of the way..
duh.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

ok..guess what? I went to the gym last night....AND...did my...LEGS!
(ok, short workout, wanted to ease them back into it..and yes, I am feelingthem this morning)

21 November, 05

LEGS:
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Machine Hack Squats:
140*8, 140*6, 140*5

**squats got off to a good start. Felt light. That last set though...whew! I was getting tired! Be happy to know that instead of shallowing my reps to speed up the set to be done...I slowed it down and went DEEP...for my count of ten..those last 3 reps really SUCKED...GOOD.
**1st time doing hack squats on machine. Felt heavier than what I thought it would be. Also, think I concentrated too much on making sure knees were touching...either way, I finished up and did my little hobble out of the gym.

There ya go. Legs workout accomplished for ths week! TA DA!
will add in more next wek...should be almost up to full speed by then...will keep the weight down (squats @ 225) to build up endurance for a while. I always prefer higher reps on legs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice, another workout... Keep it up.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Good w/o...don't wait so long for the next one!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

nice weight on squats!!!!!!

oh........HAPPY EARLY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice weight on squats!!!!!!
> 
> oh........HAPPY EARLY TURKEY DAY!



thanks...but weights were actually light....but will climb in the coming weeks..

(I was at reps (6-8) @ 315..and could do partials @ 405. (that is friggin HEAVY..BTW...hurts lower back...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

You worked out ?!  

Easy does it I always say ! 





> *I finished up and did my little hobble *


That's illegal in Missouri mister !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You worked out ?!
> 
> Easy does it I always say !
> That's illegal in Missouri mister !


well...outside of the family it is...

<insert 'dueling banjos' playing softly in the foreground here>


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy post T-Day!
let's see: legs are STIL sore form Monday's (easy) workout! 
I got all finished up..here goes!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

Wednesday, 23 November 05:
Delts / Tris:

Seated Mil DB Press:
35*15, 55*10, 75*6, 75*3, 45*10  

Standing Lateral Raise:
35*10, 35*10, 45*5

Rev. Pec Deck:
3*110*10

Upright Row:
3*110*8

CG Bench Press:
135*10, 185*8, 185*5  

Skull Crushers:
75*10, 75*6  

Rope Press Tri Ext:
3*50*10

**75 on DB press still felt a little 'wobbly'...
**elbow started to act up on the CG bench. I could have done the weight.. 
**same on the SC's...

**felt pretty good overall. Things are coming up...wanna push, but not too hard to injure...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanksgiving!
24 Nov 05:

Back:
Dead Lift:
135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Supp Grip Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10 BW*8, BW*6 = 46 

BO BB Rows:
4*135*8

I did the workout w/out straps. It did hinder and my tendons were 'screaming' when I finished..bt I did it. Hope to fully knock out my back next week. 

Went to parents for dinner w/ big extended family. After, I went to friend's house to hangand had a few beers. Before I knew it, it was 0430 hours! : eek:
I was almost home and was expecting LOW traffic...boy was I in for a suprise there were people lined up outside of stores everywhere! There was moderately heavy friggin traffic!
at 4:30 in the AM! I went to bed...and did not get up till nearly 1pm...that felt gooooood

Still sore overall...need a hot tub! and a massage....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Time flies when you are having fun     I bet traffic was heavier than expected at that hour. There were some killer deals out there this morning.  I did my hit and hurry shopping for a few things early this morning before work.  NO way I was going to be there at 0500 and no way I was going to be there anytime after 0800.   Ughh I hate shopping and HATE crowds even more.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

I say after this St. Louis get together, Burner hosts the next!!!!  Rocky Mountain Bash!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I say after this St. Louis get together, Burner hosts the next!!!!  Rocky Mountain Bash!


 I'm with ya!  I'm headed out that way at some point, prob in a couple of months.  I'll spread the word and if anyone else can go, we can get together out there too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

Rockin' the Rockies '06!
Weekend in the mountains snowboarding by day and hut tubbing by night!
The way winter is supposed to be celebrated!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

That all looks great, but I was leaning toward '07


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

it's all good!

well, time to lock up this office...go put on the ol' bouncer clothes and play with drunk people....
Have a great night!
Mike


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Have a good evening, Mike


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Have fun.  Bring us back some good stories.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That all looks great, but I was leaning toward '07


 Well, maybe I'll just go scout locations then!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice back workout B!    Lifting w/o straps makes a big difference


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

...yeah...but I paid the price...I dinked up my tendon again.....
my chest day was a wash....


26 Nov 05
CHEST:
Inc. DB Banch Press:
55*15, 75*10, 95*8, 95*8, 95*7  

BB Bench Pess:
225*.......

*****1st set of db press...felt something 'amiss' in my right arm. Tried to work thru it. I felt weak....pain was dull, but didn't leave.  started on bb bench, and it hit me: WHAM! right in the tendon. I only had the weight 1/2 way down..and was all I could do to rack it out....had to call it a day....4 hours later after a motrin....it's almost unnoticable now...guess back to straps for a while longer...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry....no stories from last night either...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sorry....no stories from last night either...



Damn.

Has the tendonitis been a recurring problem?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry bout the tendon prob...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

yep- sux getting old! When I was at the 'top of my game'.....I went for a new PR on weighted supp. gripp Pull Ups...BW + 55lbs. I tweaked the hell out of something..and have had the probs since. That took me out of the gym for 10 weeks, as I recall. I have to be really careful when doing any pulling movement...hence always wearing wrist straps....as soon as I feel even a little 'twinge' in my tendons, I knock off and quit. It seems that everytime I start to show progress...something happens...so I have been staying on the conservative side for a while now...

This past spring was the 1st time I ever had to be physical with a female customer at the club. Long story, I pulled her off one of my bouncers and slung her out the door...and paid for that for about 3 weeks that time...that right arm was nearly useless.
It doth suck!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good story.  What was she doing?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

hope the tendon is feeling better, Mike!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It doth suck!


 Hahaha, I thought my friends and I were the only ones to use that word "doth."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good story.  What was she doing?


let's see:
she was refusing to leave. The other bouncer was trying toget her and her friends out. I came up on them, about 4 of them (swarming my other bouncer) and I pulled her off...and 'slinging' her out the door. She made the misstake of coming back....she was hitting me on my back, then went and started to pound her fist(s) on the back of my head. Normally, I think I would have just spun around and told her to get out of there.,..but I tweaked the tendon..and was in hurtring pretty good = pissed off....I spun around on her...that was her cue to leave..but I was pissed...and shoved her. She flew about 15 feet. I did feel bad immediately after doing it...a waitress came over after it was all over and told me that she saw the whole thing and that she deserved it. 
I just hope I do not have to deal w/ another female like those again...


Nothing really exciting to report this weekend. One of my favorite bartenders came up to me Saturday evening and 'punched' me in the arm...u kicked out my cousin! (we had a chuckle, and Al, the head door man gave me the 'high-5') When anybody throws up..they have to leave. SOP. (standard operating procedure) So, she wasn't ticked, just gave me some 'razzing'  


Did have to bite my tongue...this silly twit of a girl came up to one of the bouncers after we closed on Saturday night. (the police were there in force that night..which helps us out) Right behind one of the CSPD's back, she told 'Q' that she hates cops. 
what an idiot....ok..why would anybody hate a cop? I had to bite my tongue hard on that one. I figure the only people that would 'hate cops' are those who break the law and have gotten caught by it.
I wanted to let her kow that she is the reason why I did not want to be a cop.
Why would I want to risk my life to protect an unappreciative person like you? Yet, these are the same person that are the 1st to complian and need a cop if anything happens...
I shook my head and walked back inside...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, I thought my friends and I were the only ones to use that word "doth."


I remember 'cliff notes'...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Felt bad yesterday.....cannot shake this chest cold! 
I just stayed in the house and kept warm..drank much liquids and rested. Feel ok today...took a while to clear all out of lungs...but hot shower and hot coffee does wonders. If I have not killed this by end of week, I am gonna go back to doc and tell them to give me the goooood stuff.....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I figure the only people that would 'hate cops' are those who break the law and have gotten caught by it.


 I have a strong dislike for certain _types _of cops...but there are several at my gym and they all seem to be decent guys.  It's the ones who really let it go to their heads that cause the problems.  There's one in my class who says the same thing.  His attitude is I can do my job without being an asshole about it.  Those are the good ones.  

 (But a blanket statement about hating cops? Wonder how she'd feel if she lived in new orleans not too long ago...)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

exactly. Most cops are good people doing their job....there's always 'bad apples' in all professions...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly. Most cops are good people doing their job....there's always 'bad apples' in all professions...


That's a good way to put it.  Bad people are bad people, no matter where they work (or don't work in a lot of cases)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

when I was a cop in the AF, we had the Guard come out once per month to do their weekends with us. (This was in 'Jersey) Was talking with one of them, and he was NYPD. He was getting fed up with it...said people there would just as spit on you as say hello....
...and these are the same people that bitch that it takes forever for the police to show up after a robbery...I hear about that here as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey BM- did u go to Purdue? Friend of family, their son got a full ride there. Fiber Optics engineer....good career....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, Ag-Engineering.  No free ride here.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2005)

... 

bw + 55 lbs ... I'd better get back to the gym and in a damn hurry.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

so..u are...kinda smart then? 

He got a full scholarship AF ROTC. He got almost thru his four years..found out something that disqualified him from active duty, so they let him finish his degree and then released him. He was bummed he could not serve, but the free education was nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> bw + 55 lbs ... I'd better get back to the gym and in a damn hurry.


who is doing BW + 55? I am still working on getting my 50 reps within 5 sets...gonna be a while before I add weight to my regular pull-ups! 
Now, I am almost up to 50 in 5 with supp grip pull ups, soI can add weight there... 

Was'sup, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2005)

sorry ... just TOO bored here at work.  

I've been playing online holdem and I think I'm ready to play on TV for the BIG bucks    I should take my $400 winnings and hit Vegas baby


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm  getting pretty good at 'spyder' solitaire.....

I SHOULD be building an exchange server....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..u are...kinda smart then?
> 
> He got a full scholarship AF ROTC. He got almost thru his four years..found out something that disqualified him from active duty, so they let him finish his degree and then released him. He was bummed he could not serve, but the free education was nice!


That's nice that they took care of him and let him finish the degree.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

yep. he and his wife were working for NASA, I believe, now they are in Scottsdale. They are DINKS
(Dual Income No Kids)
Boiler maker. Isn't that a drink? Sounds like it must have been a helluva school!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

28 Nov 05:

Legs:
Squats!:
135*15, 225*15, 225*12, 315*4, 315*4

Hack Squat:
90*8, 90*8, 90*8, 90*8

Leg Extension:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10
----super set---
Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

****I will have u know...I ALMOST didn't go...I was tired...long day..yadda yadda...an acute case of 'pussitis' was setting in....the turn towards my house was coming up..the gym: straight ahead.....I started to bitch at myself: so...Mike...u talk the talk..u gonna walk the walk????? Punk!!!!! I kept straight and parked in front of the gym...

1/2 way there.
that 1st set felt LIGHT! I figured I hadn't had that 'pukey' feeling in a while and tonight was as good as any. 15 reps later....somethin was a stirring down yunder. I got the next set of 225 going...I hit rep 11....took a pause and went down again...I got up #12...was gonna go for the next one...legs almost buckled...soI stepped forward and racked it. I didn't have my belt, but felt strong, so I put on the 3rd plate. I think I let the weight defeat me a bit....

**hack squat was ok.
**I went directly from leg ext to leg curl. I wanted to die. Kinda funny....the last reps on ext. I would have to almost 'will' my legs to explode up. So, I think that was a good workout. I am sure I am gonna feel it later today and then definately tomorrow....!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice w/o.  Way to push yourself to get your work in.

 I keep myself going by trying to think how I would explain to people here that I skipped...It works well, for me anyway...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

thanx!
I just made up my mind: just do it...or make an excuse...which makes for another wasted training day lost.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice workout!  Question of the day is will you follow me to 4 now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

u betcha! When I can get 315 up full range for sets of 8, then I will put that 4th plate on! (will be a while...I do usually keep to lighter for higher reps)


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Way to go Burner !!!! Great wo !!  Do the same for your next wo , and your next wo , etc etc and you will in the groove . Nothing stopping you but YOU !!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks! I just gotta try and keep up w/ you! depending on what time I get to the gym tonight...I might even try a itty bitty bit of cardio....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I just gotta try and keep up w/ you! depending on what time I get to the gym tonight...I might even try a itty bitty bit of cardio....


 You?  Do cardio?  That's crazy talk!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

well...just wanna keep u folks on your toes!

ok..getting VERY anoyed....I have this friggin 'tickle' in the back of my throat...makes me cough...anoys me and most likely all those around me. (yes, I am covering my mouth and washing my hands frequently)
oy...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the same thing Burner...every time I try to talk I start caughing and choking..definetly NOT cool   I have had this same sinus junk for 2 months now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

u too? I had another 'coughing fit' earlier...almost gave me a headache...I try to keep it in...but that didn't happen...eyes water...that tickle gets unbearable...I have to get up and get to the bathroom as quick as I can...then hack my brains out....
It was worse at night...hopefully that does not happen again.....cough like 1/2 an hour before can go to sleep...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Yikes, I hate those kinds of cough.  Did you see stars?  Good job getting to the gym.  I use Pylon's method of cyber peer pressure too.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

not till I got into the bathroom and let it go at it. Thought I would hurl a couple times...

five minutes of that..FINALLY killed the tickle...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Heres to a speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I just gotta try and keep up w/ you! depending on what time I get to the gym tonight...I might even try a itty bitty bit of cardio....


Ok , where is Burner and what have you done to him ?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not till I got into the bathroom and let it go at it. Thought I would hurl a couple times...
> 
> five minutes of that..FINALLY killed the tickle...




OK, ok enough..you guys are gonna send me to hurling again.  I haven't had the coughing, but have had the post nasal drip and it seems last night it must have been pretty bad since my stomach revolted on me today.  Didn't help that I had a migraine on top of it   

The cyber peer pressure works for me too, but figured I had earned a day off today


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

yep- if u are actaully sick, don't go. Rest, recover.

Thanks, Arch! Am feeling well enough....just takes a little while to get moving in the AM...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

29 Nov 05:

Delts / Tris:
Cybex Mil Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 55*6, 55*5, 45*8  *weight per hand*

Seated Arnie Press:
3*35*10  **to finish off the delts...didn't feel 'baked' enough from mil presses**

Standing Lateral Raise:
3*35*8

Seated BO rear Lateral Raise:
3*35*8

Upright Rows:
110*10, 110*10, 110*7

CG bench Press:
135*10, 185*8, 185*8

Dips:
*15, *12, *10  

Tri Ext:
3*150*10  **on this side of the stack, I can stack it...the opposite, I can barely knock out 10 reps...pulleys are different**


***forgot gloves in car...
*** Might need to hold off on weight off mil press...don't feel like I am really working them in a low rep range...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

VERY nice weight on upright rows!! hope your feeling better!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks! 'tis ok....no straps though!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

why the  on dips . They looked good to me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks good to me 2!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pffft... pussy, no weight on the dips .... 



































  Just messin with ya .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Pffft... pussy, no weight on the dips ....
> QUOTE]
> my point exactly..
> 
> keep forgetting to put "what I USED to do' from my mind...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 29 Nov 05:
> 
> Delts / Tris:
> Cybex Mil Press:
> ...



Not baked enough   Ok note to self...No working out with Burner unless one doesn't want to be able to move arms.  Just joking with you.  Nice workout


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not baked enough  Ok note to self...No working out with Burner unless one doesn't want to be able to move arms. Just joking with you. Nice workout


 You can't move your arms, but at least you can skip cardio!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice dig, Py


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy birthday, Burner.  How're you going to celebrate?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Bday B!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy birthday, Burner.  For two days, you are a year older than me.  Old Man!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

It's all down hill from here OLD MAN !!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Bday, Burner!  (Sorry, no singing this time...)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mike.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2005)

A day late but belated best wishes, hope you had a good one.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 2, 2005)

happy bday Sir Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey all! Thanks! It was a good day overall....I did kinda miss the workout...but am gonna make up for it this weekend....

Still have sinus congestion...VERY annoying...
Kinda funny....even though I kept water with me when I was with my clients, my voice got weaker and weaker, till we went to lunch...and I got some hot coffee to breakthings up...
MIght have to make that appointment to get the good drugs mext week.

Thinking I am gonna take one of my 'nieces' to go see Harry Potter this weekend...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

hey Mike!! how many spankings do you get this year??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thinking I am gonna take one of my 'nieces' to go see Harry Potter this weekend...


Nieces in " " makes one think you are a dirty old man taking an under aged girl out on a date.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry I'm late my Friend, happy Birthday and I hope you had a great one!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nieces in " " makes one think you are a dirty old man taking an under aged girl out on a date.


 I didn't think of that at first, but now that you point it out........


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nieces in " " makes one think you are a dirty old man taking an under aged girl out on a date.


Don't worry G...YOUR daughter is safe...


Nope. She is not actually related. Her grandmother has been my mother's best friend since they were in the 1st grade together. Kaylynn's mother and I have known each other all our lives and her daughters' (all 4 of them) are my "nieces"...
There ya go...

sheesh...take something innocent....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

Have not been in the gym in 3 days.... 
Did not go on Thursday. (b-day, planned off day)
Got bad food or something last night...didn't even go work downtown last night
Didn't make it this morning. (snow) barely made it here to the mall. Have to slide home, get my other clothes and go directly downtown after here...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

On a good note:
I got an AWESOME rsponse by email from my client I took around on Thursday! I made a great impression...and they ARE gonna contract w/ me to be their realtor when they move here in the spring! They are buying a HUGE house! (Also, the husband mentioned also buying some homes to rent out down the road...WHAOO! I am gonna take REAL good care of them! YEAH, BABY!
(had to express that somewhere)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> On a good note:
> I got an AWESOME rsponse by email from my client I took around on Thursday! I made a great impression...and they ARE gonna contract w/ me to be their realtor when they move here in the spring! They are buying a HUGE house! (Also, the husband mentioned also buying some homes to rent out down the road...WHAOO! I am gonna take REAL good care of them! YEAH, BABY!
> (had to express that somewhere)



Congrats !!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks!
Here's the 1st part of that mail:

"Hey Mike
We had a great time with you also..... Trust me when I say that Jeff 
and I WILL do business with you in our purchase of a home in CSprings.  
Just know that we are your clients and will probably be back out the end of 
January."

now...if I can only get.......900 more clients like them...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Don't worry G...YOUR daughter is safe...
> 
> 
> Nope. She is not actually related. Her grandmother has been my mother's best friend since they were in the 1st grade together. Kaylynn's mother and I have known each other all our lives and her daughters' (all 4 of them) are my "nieces"...
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Mike!! how many spankings do you get this year??


are you offering?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


I make a pretty good 'Uncle Mike'


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I make a pretty good 'Uncle Mike'


Will you be my "Uncle Mike "  ?  My last uncle died last week .   I've got one aunt left on my moms side and nobody left on my dads side ( as far as aunts and uncles go . Got a shit load of cousins though )


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

okay.....your razzing me in my journal about not going to the gym, and you've missed 3 workouts???


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> Here's the 1st part of that mail:
> 
> "Hey Mike
> ...


 
 Hey, if you can't brag in here, what good is the place?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay.....your razzing me in my journal about not going to the gym, and you've missed 3 workouts???


...make it 4....

Saturday night..after we left the club, I was driving out to friend's house to hang out. (It had snowed all day) I was driving in a straight line...safe speed..or so I thought.( 35 - 40) when something made the car start to veer...I tried to correct..thought I was gonna recover..then it went out of control..and I started going 'lock-to-lock' fish tailing..where I saw some nasty ditches coming up, so let it go ahead and spin out and ended up in a ditch. (about 5 feet from a ditch that would have ate my car) (lucky we were on a 'country' road..and no traffic)
We tried to yank it with his Hemi Dodge, but did not have the weight / traction, so locked it up, went to their place, did some shot of tequila and played 'Scene It!' till we went to sleep. Got it out, as some guy in a big Cummings Diesel dually came by and yanked me out. Don't think the damage is too bad...gotta get the under carriage, alignment looked at...and cracked my front air dam... Coulda been worse?
I still have a wee bit of a hang over from my 4 whopping shots of tequilla...(I'm such a lush..)
Drinking much fluids today and sill start fresh in the gym tonight...

Somehow, am gonna go back to driving a 4X4 by next winter...


Only thing that happend @ the club on Saturday...besides jumping in to stopping a couple would be fights...after closing...Al...the head doorman..called for a 'door man meeting'...unbeknonst to me...he planned on 'jumping me'...(guess it's a Rumbay tradition.((name of club))
All bouncers had sort of...surrounded me..without my realization..when Al said..."heard it was your b-day on Thursday"...when I was surrounded and taken to the floor. Oh...I put up a helluva struggle....a couple waitresses were smacking my ass...then once I was on the ground...a few of the bouncers took turns 'donkey punching' me in the ass...(guess that is what they call it when u punch w/ the knuckles? 
All in good fun....kinda forgot about that little tradition...my right cheek is bruised...gonna feel nice squatting tomorrow...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a couple waitresses were smacking my ass...



So you did have a good birthday.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like his ass was the focal part of everyone's celebration.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So you did have a good birthday.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looks like his ass was the focal part of everyone's celebration.


well...about the only part of me that can get hit and not tick me off...




oh...did have one 'fun' thing happen...there was this cute girl I had noticed ealier in the evening. I was walking thru the crown...making my presence known..

Walked past said cute girl who was dancing w/ some guy. There was a drink on the floor, so I went to pick it up and 'dispose' of it at the bar. She 'grasped' my arm and said it was hers....then said something else I couldn't hear over the music..then she felt up my chest! I went to raise up my hands...smiled and just daid: no fair! Then I had to walk away...don't think the guy she was dancing with was happy about her groping me...but oh well...I was bigger than he was..


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

That's why she was groping!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

...well...I AM a sexy he-bitch!
(I watched Deuce Bigalow lastnight....forgive me..)

I think I have seen her before...so maybe I will again and ten can talk w/ her...she IS cute...tall...lean...friendly...innocent..yet aggressive...me like...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...but oh well...I was bigger than he was..


Plus you have Friends here, where should I meet you!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

hi Burner!    how goes it??


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...about the only part of me that can get hit and not tick me off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good story!  Hey, I didn't realize you were in real estate out there.  Hope you get a nice big sale from that couple you toured with last week.  Sounds like she LIKES you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am gonna get them! What can I say...I am a personable kind of guy...ask me..I'll tell you!
(insert modesty here)

I ma working on another couple...also big house. I dunno if I am gonna get them. THey are sort of 'working' with a relocation realtor from the company they work for. (assigned tothem) She told me that if this woman does not work out, I am the one! (so I am gonna do all i can to gain their favor!)
IF....I can get them and close them,...I am gona take that entire commission..(big one) and trade in the car for a 4X4....


I hope I see that brunette again....she as CUTE! Maybe..I'll even man up..and ask for a name...and number....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

I need to be punished...did not feel great last night...got home..and rested...then did not leave the house.....no workout.... oops...
will have my gear in the car for after I leave here, have to go to the mall office till 9pm,then will go directly after...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

I can just 'shot gun' all 4 days in a row...take off the weekend and be back on track...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

tell me about it...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

well..it's snowing..again...maybeI can get my day finished w/out wrecking my car again....but I still have 8 hours till I can garage her....
oy


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're still wheelless...hope you get back on the road soon...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

oh...I have wheels...just not the confidence in them....it's a light car with 'wide' tires...not a good match up...I even have an aggressive all-season tread...just not enough weight to press into the snow? I'm looking at 4-Runners...one of my favorite vehicles...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Might as well be wheelless, then.

We used to have one of those when I was young.  It was an '87 or so.  Good truck.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

almost....I usually enjoy it when it snows..now I dread it...


I had a '99...liked it.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> IF....I can get them and close them,...I am gona take that entire commission..(big one) and trade in the car for a 4X4....


I think you should set a chunk of that aside and host a nice weekend getaway for your IM buddies You get us all out there and Pylon and I will do all the cooking for everyone.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think you should set a chunk of that aside and host a nice weekend getaway for your IM buddies You get us all out there and Pylon and I will do all the cooking for everyone.



I like that idea, but I'm thinking a weekend of Boiler and Pylon cooking for us is an even better idea


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

4 runners are nice, I LOVE the new ones.  If you really hate the snow, look into a V8 explorer, or jeep.  That way you will have AWD.

Oh, and its snowing like a bitch here still.. so its coming your way!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think you should set a chunk of that aside and host a nice weekend getaway for your IM buddies You get us all out there and Pylon and I will do all the cooking for everyone.



I'm up for that.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Burner,
Loved the story about the girl....i hope you do see her again ..

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..it's snowing..again...maybeI can get my day finished w/out wrecking my car again....but I still have 8 hours till I can garage her....
> oy


...didn't wreck the car...but got stuck in the parking lot at the mall last night. It took me 20 minutes of creative 'driving' to get me out... 
That car just does not like snow! Too light and tires too wide... 
I had to go to the store after I left the mall...then go to friend's house to make sure house was warm enough for piped not to freeze. (they are living in Denve and getting this house here ready for sale) I shoveled the driveway to make it look as if someone lived there....all said and done...it was after 10:30 by the time I got home.....no workout...again...

I was looking at both ebay motors and autotrader.com yesterday. It's odd...a 2003 GMC Denali sells for much less than a 2002 Toyota 4-Runner Limited....the Denali is a sweet vehicle...but also sucks gas like a $2 hooker...  (14 - 17mpg) the 4-Runner (w/V-8) gets a little more...but Toyota is a superior vehicle. (I've owned 5) But costs more....
of course...


oof..gotta go...gotta go and pre-view a home for a possible out of town buyer....be back later


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Heh, I hear ya about the snow... I'm hoping the roads don't get too bad around here as Camaros suck in the snow... Although it can be a bit of fun too . I had a couple close calls last winter... Wouldn't have been a major accident or anything, but still.

I haven't seen a workout in here a for a little while....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

...tell me about it...check back tomorrow...definately going tonight....AFTER I go to the other job and take care of business there...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

be careful on your way to the gym!  We are suppose to get a mix of rain/snow here..which means the roads will freeze over tomorrow night


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

well...u should see my poor little car...it looks like a POS white trash car now...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...u should see my poor little car...it looks like a POS white trash car now...



Fits the driver perfectly...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

wait...I'm the driver...wha????


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Shoveling snow can be a w/o in itself Brother Burner!!! Take it easy, and do what you can do my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

gonna get it tonight!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2005)

Check on some forums too.  Those are always good places to find some vehicles from private sellers.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok....guess what did...NOT...happen last night.
temps dropped drastically...it was reading -10!!!! So...I stayed home and kept warm...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't blame you....boy thats cold...yyiikkeessss

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

yep..it's reading 13 right now....a real heat wave.
I still have some congestion..and didn't wanna take a chance going out in bitter cold with any persperation on me...might not have done well....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

See now i feel like a real pussy..i've here bitching about it being 39*...to you that would be a heatwave...lol..take care

Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

we are at 35 right now...but dropping into the teens tonight.  It's started getting pretty nasty outside, with sleet and rain...I got up real early to go to the gym, and now I'm sleepy...lol....

well, burner, since you guys kept me warm last night..the least I can do is warm you up today


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we are at 35 right now...but dropping into the teens tonight.  It's started getting pretty nasty outside, with sleet and rain...I got up real early to go to the gym, and now I'm sleepy...lol....
> 
> well, burner, since you guys kept me warm last night..the least I can do is warm you up today


 I guess we should all leave Burner's journal now!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

naw...I need proof!


muhahahahaaa.....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL...  

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

:d


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

Didn't make it to the gym last night?  I'm headed there just now...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

nope. called to an accute case of 'pussitis'.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Where are everyone's photo galleries?  I can't see them for anyone.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Where are everyone's photo galleries?  I can't see them for anyone.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=57211


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> naw...I need proof!



That's OK, we'll take your word for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

:d


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't blame you.  My gym was two blocks away from my office, but I wasn't about to head out in the snow we were getting...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't blame you.  My gym was two blocks away from my office, but I wasn't about to head out in the snow we were getting...


I don't blame you.  I've seen people who live in St. Louis try to drive in it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't blame you. My gym was two blocks away from my office, but I wasn't about to head out in the snow we were getting...



If it's only 2 blocks, you could walk  No risk of difficult driving then.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If it's only 2 blocks, you could walk  No risk of difficult driving then.


He's got you there, buddy


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If it's only 2 blocks, you could walk  No risk of difficult driving then.



I don't think Burner does cardio.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If it's only 2 blocks, you could walk  No risk of difficult driving then.



Maybe you don't understand.  IT'S REALLY COLD OUT THERE!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pussitis??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

thank you....I can't take credit for it. Friend came up w/it...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't think Burner does cardio.


 
I walk past the cardio row on my way to the weight room...does that count? 

Actually...I do need to really get started on it..for a multitude of reasons....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Maybe you don't understand.  IT'S REALLY COLD OUT THERE!!!



Like... how cold? if it's 20 or above, there's no exuse


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Like... how cold? if it's 20 or above, there's no exuse


It was like...19...I think...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It was like...19...I think...



 

I've gone on 2 mile runs outside in the winter in 15-30 degree weather with my dog... she loves it... I actually like running in the cold better than 70-80 degree weather.

Just dress fairly warm.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I walk past the cardio row on my way to the weight room...does that count?



Works for me!  
Hi


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Like... how cold? if it's 20 or above, there's no exuse


20 to walk to blocks I'm going duck hunting tomorrow morning and it's only going to be 12.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

19 , 20, 12 degrees is all one thing, but what's it feel like with the wind chill    This morning it was 19 here, but with windchill it felt like 5.  I've worked outside in colder weather (temps around 0 or lower, with windchill around -11) so why not walk 2 blocks.  Unless one can't see in the blinding snow


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I've gone on 2 mile runs outside in the winter in 15-30 degree weather with my dog... she loves it... I actually like running in the cold better than 70-80 degree weather.
> 
> Just dress fairly warm.



Well...I wasn't worried about the dressing warm part...I mean, I would be driving with the heater on, so no big deal...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm the opposite. I got used to running in 90 - 100 degree heat....cold weather...no thanx...
Well, I actually went to the gym...to find out that a water main busted..and was closed all weekend....so...that wasn't my fault... 
It's supposed to be in the 50's today....hmm....nice....
gotta go to my other office after work and make some calls, then can go to the gym. Hopefully, a lot of the "I will start working out on Monday' crowd will be gone by then...
afraid to see what my weights have dipped back to...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Best of luck to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks...gonna need it.


Seems my head has been in a 'fog' all day.
What do I mean by that?
Lemme tell ya...
I parked my car out back today. When I went to lunch, I walked towards the front of the building and almost made it to the front door when it hit me that I was parked out back. I turned back and walked back towards the right hallway...which I missed and had to turn back to hit it. FINALLY I get to my car. Safe? nope. I get in and realize I forgot my pad of paper w/ information I needed on it. Had to go back in to get it. I was able to at least successfully negotiate my way to my back to my vehicle with out further incident.
On my way back to the office..I had the overwhelming need to stop and try those new Popeyes buffalo nuggets. (not very good, so if u were thinking of trying them...dont) I wasn't really paying attention to what the girl behind the counter was saying and something else dumb happened. Not sure what, my mind has blocked it and I no longer have recollection.
Get back to the office and I exit the car ad about to lock it with ym hands full and realize for the 2nd time today that I forgot to put my badge back on..put everything down...scowl and grab it..
I've been sitting here, trying to not get into any trouble...but will be negotiating rush hour traffic within hour and half....oh..and I have made dozens of spelling errors in this post alone....VERY annoying...

How's your day...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks...gonna need it.
> 
> 
> Seems my head has been in a 'fog' all day.
> ...



Um... not sure what your point is.  
This is a normal to good kind of day for me!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um... not sure what your point is.
> This is a normal to good kind of day for me!!!


...be lucky I am not a neuro surgeon and operating on you...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...be lucky I am not a neuro surgeon and operating on you...



LOL, I would ask why... but I'm not that daft!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

...now...if u wanted to play doctor...THAT could be arranged....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner,
You poor thing...has your day got any better..watch out driving home

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got 11 more minutes to go...keeping quiet and in my corner...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Must be all that lifting...done locked up your brain...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

...what lifting...haven't been there in over a week now...
and again last night...  Got home from the store...friend called me long distance I have not spoken with in over a year...by time got of phone, was too late to go...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

Psst.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey hottie!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

How's your day?  I'm inbetween clients, just playing on here for a few.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm ok...was doing a search fora possible client who is flying in from Vegas on Thursday. If he likes what I show him, he will be ready to put in a contract on it then! AND! Hopefully 'close' him by end of month....(read: get a little paycheck by end of month)

I am ok...someone brought in doughnuts...I have thus far resisted...but there is one in there....has white icing....calling to me..and I am hungry....luckily it is almost lunch..and I have a chicken breast and cotage cheese to persuay my sweet tooth...
How's you?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Burner,
I know you didn't give in to the donuts did you..i was at the store today and i heard the chocolate covered cherries calling....Vanessa....Vanessa...over here...you know you love us... ...but no..i walked away...very fast...

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope....I did resist the temptation! I smelled it...looked at it...almost drooled over it...but left it alone...the box has since disappeared.... 
about to have chicken and cottage cheese...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

Way to go, B.  Assholes and their donuts...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

oh...they're back...someone put them in the fridge....oy.

oh..guess what...
had my times wrong. Last night was the last episode of the Amazing Race. Sorry...only show I watch and do not miss it. On a god note: My team won! (too bad they aren't to share any of that mil w/ me...)


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Nope....I did resist the temptation! I smelled it...looked at it...almost drooled over it...but left it alone...the box has since disappeared....
> about to have chicken and cottage cheese...


It's tuff sometimes, but I really enjoy hearing "Man, you sure got some will power"!!! Really helps in the motivation department too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Id also like to hear: mike! U are the powerball winner! (this Saturday night)

I like it when I have heard guys (and a few girls) mention to one another about the weight I move...that makes me feel good to...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

It's always fun to be the only one in the room not shoveling that crap down their throat.  If they give me any crap about being "too good" to eat their food, I will start in on how bad the stuff is and what it will do to them.  After about 30 seconds, everyone seems satisfied to drop the topic.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Well well well look who has stuck around when I didn't!  I'm jealous!  LOL

Que pasa mi amigo?  Still got all the ladies in your journal as always heh.

Hows work going still juggling all 15 jobs ya had?  

Hows the gym treating ya?  Hows the diet?  Its all gotta be better then mine LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

diet ...sux

workouts...sux for two weeks.

good news: My clients I took around ALL day..are putting in a contract tomorrow! WAHOO!
Got off to a rocky start.

I was in their hotel room, making showings for the houses they wanted to look at...one girl at a Coldwell Banker's office, named: Amee (sp) must have mis heard what I said.
When I went to say 'good-bye' and hang up the phone, I thought I'd be nice and say:" Good bye, Amee, or something like that. (I did use her name) 
WEll....not ten minutes later, I get another call from some asshat...forgot his name now. He asks me if I am me. ("are you Mike....") This is he, was my response. THen he 'let into me' about me sayijng something to the effect that he was so and so of ++++ Realty. (shitty company to begin with) and something about his wife Amee...and I said good by 'baby'....
???
I was still not sure what was going on...I actually thought it was a friend being really stupid at 0930 in the morning..."I'm afraid I have no idea what u are talking about. was my reply...
More about me basically 'coming  on to his wife'. 
OF course I said, no, you are misstaken...
"You can deny all you like. and something else after that...then something about U have been warned and have a good day, then hung up.
WTF????
My clients were next to me the whole time. I called my team lead and relayed to her what had just happened....she said that if nothing else happens to just let it drop. I did....I had a lot of homes to show my clients....and they are putting in a contract tomorrow!

BUT!!!! I am steaming! How DARE that MF'er...accuse me of that shit...I was too dumb founded...and speechless at the time to jump back into him...plus I dod have clients w/ me...and guess one of us had to be the mature one...who woulda thunkit woulda been me....
I REALLY wanted to call him back after I dropped them back off @ their htoel...but I didn't...then..thought I could call the wife..and let her know I was gonna call the listing agent to let her know that my clients decided against buying her house 'cause her infantile front desk receptionist and hubby are acting like they are in high school...I didn't...but...if she (listing agent) calls me for feed back...I may just let her know what happened and my clients are going w/ a different house...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

oh...no workout. Started at 0730....got home just after 10pm...LITTLE beat...MIGHT get to go tomorrow....unknown about saturday...might be showing other clients homes and have to work the office till time to go downtown... 
I could use to win the lottery...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...they're back...someone put them in the fridge....oy.
> 
> oh..guess what...
> had my times wrong. Last night was the last episode of the Amazing Race. Sorry...only show I watch and do not miss it. On a god note: My team won! (too bad they aren't to share any of that mil w/ me...)


Hey, I played blackjack with Boston Rob in vegas last spring.  He's kind of a prick.

Congrats on the house!!! I lost a $350,000 robot project this week At least one of us made some cash, eh.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, I played blackjack with Boston Rob in vegas last spring. He's kind of a prick.
> 
> Congrats on the house!!! I lost a $350,000 robot project this week At least one of us made some cash, eh.


 
figured he was from watching him on survivor....


THought u had a chance on that...sorry it fell thru.
But, thanks for mine....I REALLY need it...the 'coffers' were getting a bit bare...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> THought u had a chance on that...sorry it fell thru.


Had to do too much too late to get close.  Oh well, there will be others.  Glad you scored yours though.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Congrats on the house!!! I lost a $350,000 robot project this week At least one of us made some cash, eh.



"...robots are fueled by old poeple's medicine.  And when they come for you, you won't be able to stop them.  Because they're robots."


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't sweat the prick, Burner.  Clearly he's insecure about something.  No big deal, I'm sure.

On the other hand, the honey must be smokin' for him to react that way...and she must have been smiling when she hung up...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BUT!!!! I am steaming! How DARE that MF'er...accuse me of that shit...I was too dumb founded...and speechless at the time to jump back into him...plus I dod have clients w/ me...and guess one of us had to be the mature one...who woulda thunkit woulda been me....
> I REALLY wanted to call him back after I dropped them back off @ their htoel...but I didn't...then..thought I could call the wife..and let her know *I was gonna call the listing agent to let her know that my clients decided against buying her house 'cause her infantile front desk receptionist and hubby are acting like they are in high school...I didn't...but...if she (listing agent) calls me for feed back...I may just let her know what happened and my clients are going w/ a different house...*



Being the evil woman that I am,  I would either call the listing agent and tell her your clients decided against her listing based on the ignorant behavior from her office staff or better yet I would call the person above the listing agent and inform him/her that due to rude, ignorant, inappropriate behavior from office staff over a possible misheard word that your clients decided against <insert original listing agent's name here> listing and further will be recommending friends/family/coworkers to not even bother looking at any current or future listiings out of that agency.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Being the evil woman that I am,  I would either call the listing agent and tell her your clients decided against her listing based on the ignorant behavior from her office staff or better yet I would call the person above the listing agent and inform him/her that due to rude, ignorant, inappropriate behavior from office staff over a possible misheard word that your clients decided against <insert original listing agent's name here> listing and further will be recommending friends/family/coworkers to not even bother looking at any current or future listiings out of that agency.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

hey burner!! did you ever get the phone number of that cute brunette at the club??


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hows the gym treating ya?



You gotta be lost.   Ain't no workouts in here.    This is Burner's journal.  



 Burner


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You gotta be lost.   Ain't no workouts in here.    This is Burner's journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Burner


It's waaaay too cold, or snowy, or late, or................................


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You gotta be lost.   Ain't no workouts in here.    This is Burner's journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Burner



He could be doing some of CP's bodyweight workouts     It's pick on Burner time


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

Whats goin on Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's waaaay too cold, or snowy, or late, or................................




..........hot, or warm, or cool, or sunny, or cloudy, or early.................


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey I can't say anything when was the last time you saw one in my journal?  LOL

Hey burnsy I got your back but get your ass back in here LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Being the evil woman that I am,  I would either call the listing agent and tell her your clients decided against her listing based on the ignorant behavior from her office staff or better yet I would call the person above the listing agent and inform him/her that due to rude, ignorant, inappropriate behavior from office staff over a possible misheard word that your clients decided against <insert original listing agent's name here> listing and further will be recommending friends/family/coworkers to not even bother looking at any current or future listiings out of that agency.


...does this mean I am an evil woman too? I was hoping the listing agent would call for a feed back on the showing...I WAS gonan do that!  great minds, eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey burner!! did you ever get the phone number of that cute brunette at the club??


which one??? 

nope, nope, nope...and....nope.
What can I say...I'M shy...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You gotta be lost.  Ain't no workouts in here.  This is Burner's journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Burner


oh...that just hurts...ow. owie...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's waaaay too cold, or snowy, or late, or................................


works three jobs and has been working a combination of all or 2 out of 3 from sun up past sun down the past several says in a row....
-true story.

I'm so tired, I feel sick, and have to go to the club tonight. Cannot sleep in...have to be back here at 10am...so, will get roughly 5 hours sleep...after here, I may get to take a nap...then club Chirstmas party...leave early..the be to work @ 0730 Monday....maybe i will win the lottery tonight....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ..........hot, or warm, or cool, or sunny, or cloudy, or early.................


go bake me something....for your insolence...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hows the gym treating ya?


I've driven past it several times in the past couple weeks...does that count??


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> go bake me something....for your insolence...




_"Get your bitch as in the kitchen and bake me some pie!!!"_


----------



## BritChick (Dec 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've driven past it several times in the past couple weeks...does that count??



Tsk!

Morning Burner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> works three jobs and has been working a combination of all or 2 out of 3 from sun up past sun down the past several says in a row....
> -true story.
> ....



Is there any way that you can workout first thing in the morning before the day's distractions wreak havoc with your schedule?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ive unsuccessfully tied to wake up and do cardio....I just hate waking up...but I am trying to do it! but lifting...nota chance...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tsk!
> 
> Morning Burner.


g'day, super hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> _"Get your bitch as in the kitchen and bake me some pie!!!"_


....dam right!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

hey burner...hope your doing well...what do you have planned for the holidays??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a huge exended family. we are going to one or the other for dinner. Will go to parent's before to have our own little time together, then go over to whose home whoever is 'hosting'. (all take turns: my parents, Mother's best friend, or her daughter's home) I have a small house...won't fit them...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

nothing to report on..except the past few days caught up w/ last night...I got home from the mall...after a couple stops..(one being a nice and 'thoughtful' guy to a girl whom I have in interest in...took her and her room mate star bucks...got to see her in her jammies and not 'made up' look)
then went home and mursed my headache...and ate. I was relaxxing, watching a movie, fell asleep...missed my club Christmas party...  oh well....I got some much needed sleep...
I am gonna FINALLY take my fat butt to the gym tonight!...should be fun...it's national 'benching day'!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I am gonna FINALLY take my fat butt to the gym tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

gonna be another 'easy' night...just to get back into the swing of it...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 19, 2005)

'Easy' counts! 
Morning.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...got to see her in her jammies and not 'made up' look)
> (


That's a good test.  Did she pass?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 'Easy' counts!
> Morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a good test. Did she pass?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ive unsuccessfully tied to wake up and do cardio....I just hate waking up...but I am trying to do it! but lifting...nota chance...



PUSSY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gonna be another 'easy' night...just to get back into the swing of it...



What do you think?  Will he make it?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry burner, my vote leaning towards  but would be happty if he proves me wrong.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry burner, my vote leaning towards  but would be happty if he proves me wrong.


what will give me when i DO prove u wrong...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PUSSY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


leave my cat out of this!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what will give me when i DO prove u wrong...



 

Have to think on that


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> leave my cat out of this!



What'cha doin' whorin' up this here journal?  Ain'tcha got a workout to be doin'?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

I just ate...so gimme an hour to digest!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Have to think on that


yeah...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What'cha doin' whorin' up this here journal?  Ain'tcha got a workout to be doin'?



apparently, you've forgotten who's journal this is!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Tonight: Snow flurries and snow showers this evening. Becoming clear later. Low 19F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%.

I'd say there is at least a 40% chance Burner does not make it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

nope. clear out...only bad thing...I just washed car and it looks.....goood.

BUt...I don't so gotta go!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Burner02
> Ive unsuccessfully tied to wake up and do cardio....I just hate waking up...but I am trying to do it! but lifting...nota chance...
> 
> gwcaton Quote:
> PUSSY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> leave my cat out of this!



I was just trying to warn you so you didn't step on it as you made your way to the door to go do your wo


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

So how did the "jammie look" actully look man?  Details mi amigo!!!

How was the national benching day at your gym?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PUSSY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*cough*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Where's the workout


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmmm...maybe it was too cold outside for Burner to _leave_ the gym, and he's still there!  Yeah, probably not...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

yuckity...yuck...yuck....bunch of comedians...I went, so there....

I went a little later, so not overly busy. Kind of an easy work out. Didn't really push it too much...

20 December 05:
CHEST:
Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 90*8, 90*8, 90*6

Bench Press:
185*8, 185*7, 185*8

--compound set--

BB Curl:
65*10, 65*10, 65*10

--done


Cannot work out tonight. As soon as I leave here, I have to go to the mall till 10pm...gonna be whuuped.
do legs on wednesday..thursday, also same schedule as tonight, so will have to finish up on fri and sat.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

It's....it's.....it's alive.....IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

it...it's weak too....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

A workout.  A real workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah...watchout..it might become the norm around here again...

I just watched that video of that guy full rep squatting 405 for 20 friggin reps...I am WEAK! OY!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2005)

If your talking about Jesse.. he is also 320lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

mere details.... 
At my best..I could do 6 partials w/ 405....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

When you say "at my best", do you mean "with a strong dude on each side lifting"?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

nope. all by my little ol self and a set of safety bars, thank you...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

By "safety bars" do you mean "a strong dude on each side lifting"?  

My PR on squat was 405 x 1, but my form sucked ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

shouldn't u be baking me something! Back in the kitchen w/ you!

Full rep? That's a lot of weight....my back hurt after the couple times I did it.
w/ a belt....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shouldn't u be baking me something! Back in the kitchen w/ you!
> 
> Full rep? That's a lot of weight....my back hurt after the couple times I did it.
> w/ a belt....



Sorry....I'll go preheat....   

Yeah, it was full rep. more or less.  Like said, my form sucked, so it's hard to say.  But with that much wieght, it's hard not to go down all the way, you know?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

by saying hard not to go down all the way you mean...get slammed to the bottom?

my plan was to whenever I wold do the 405, I was going to lower the safety bars one notch till I could do full reps...gotta get back to that


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup, that's exactly what I mean.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

I remember the 1st time I tried 315...I got a little too far forward...then the weight went...SLAM! against the safety bars.....luckily they were in place...that woulda screwed me up REAL good...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yuckity...yuck...yuck....bunch of comedians...I went, so there....
> 
> I went a little later, so not overly busy. Kind of an easy work out. Didn't really push it too much...
> 
> ...



 

NO way an actual work out  

Haven't decided on what you get for this....Have to think hard on it


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> NO way an actual work out
> 
> Haven't decided on what you get for this....Have to think hard on it




huhhuh.....huh...huhhuh......you said hard....huhhuh....huhhuh.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> NO way an actual work out
> 
> Haven't decided on what you get for this....Have to think hard on it



I just can't do it.  That one's way too easy.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I just can't do it.  That one's way too easy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> huhhuh.....huh...huhhuh......you said hard....huhhuh....huhhuh.....


don't think I did not notice that comment either.....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Hope you have a good leg workout today Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

me too!

Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't think I did not notice that comment either.....



What? Did the words "hard on" jump right out at you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

yep...thoughts just sprang into my mind....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

WoW  , it is getting hot in here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

is that....could it be...sarcasm?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hope you have a good leg workout today Burner.


Wow, already talk of another workout!!  Way to go, Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah, but she's delirious at the moment.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, already talk of another workout!! Way to go, Burner


 
uh....ha....h<cough, cough>
I talk about it all the time....kinda like sex...just don't get it all the time...(equally apply)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> uh....ha....h<cough, cough>
> I talk about it all the time....kinda like sex...just don't get it all the time...(equally apply)


You must work out and get laid alot more in the summer when the roads aren't so bad


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh...I have sex all the time...now I want to have it with someone...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh...I have sex all the time...now I want to have it with someone...



At least it's with someone you love.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

I was the best I ever had! I told myself so!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is that....could it be...sarcasm?


learned that at the School of Sarcasm from Prof. Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I was the best I ever had! I told myself so!


 
your girlfriends name must be Rosie Palms


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

What, you didn't workout???!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What, you didn't workout???!



shocking...............


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What, you didn't workout???!



Apparently today's workout was forearms.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Apparently today's workout was forearms.



 



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she's delirious at the moment.



Actually I failed to respond because thoughts became "men can't live with them and can only shoot them if I don't get caught" So decided it was best to lay low till I cooled down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Actually I failed to respond because thoughts became "men can't live with them and can only shoot them if I don't get caught" So decided it was best to lay low till I cooled down.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

The men in here were safe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> learned that at the School of Sarcasm from Prof. Burner


 
u get an 'A' for the day, sir! (now...gimme my apple!)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u get an 'A' for the day, sir! (now...gimme my apple!)



sorry, b.  I swiped the apple to make a cobbler...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your girlfriends name must be Rosie Palms


actually...Fistina and Palmela...they're puerto rican....caliente!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> sorry, b. I swiped the apple to make a cobbler...


even better....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> even better....



Glad you're excited.  I'll leave it for you at the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What, you didn't workout???!


I'm just letting u mere mortals catch up w/ me....

I got called to go to my parents last night...they needed me to move some furniture...so..in a sense...I DID workout...but not in the gym. Got home late. (They live outside of town)

One bad thing...I was hauling this ANCIENT (read: HEAVY) TV upstairs from the basement...when I put it down...I was huffing....I know my cardio sux...but...WTF???? I still have congestion..but damn.

I am gonna switch from coming in @ 0730 to 0830 in the mornings...I WILL do either my cardio OR just haul the fat ass to the gym and get it out of the way...this is getting ridiculous....
so there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad you're excited. I'll leave it for you at the gym.


cool! wai.....hey....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have been thinking of my vehicle 'dilema'. Think I found what kind of vehicle I am gonna look for. This one is a little out of the range of what I want to pay for a car, but this is what I think I am gonna get:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...006&doors=&transmission=&max_price=&cardist=8

Look professional...fun to drive...still economical. (20 - 30 MPG) AND all wheel drive...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah...I'd look GOOD in that...but too $$ right now....dam..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2005)

Damn you!!  Thats my car!  I am looking at those or and Audi S4's.  Also Lexus IS350 will be in AWD next year.  Might hold off for one of those because they have a LOT more power  

Oh... and mine will be a manual.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

I like Audi's, but I hard they have HIGH repair costs...the Lexus 250 already is...but not as much power...
I dunno...I like manual....but kinda get tired of it once in a while...and ifI saw right..the BMW has the auto stick option as well...so...sort of manual...but auto when don't wanna 'row' gears....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2005)

BMW and Audi both have high repair costs.  I like the Audi, because of the upgrade power options(turbos).  I think BMW uses the triptronic shift(newer has SMG).  I dunno.. its just a sport car, and I love manuals


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

this one wasn't SMG, just had the option, (off to the side) but an auto.
I remember reading how Audi is the 'quiet' one. When people think of Euro cars = BMW, Benz....
Plus....I was just using that one, as it is in the same town and black... 
Found one on EBAY for 23k as opposed to the 28k this one is asking...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

ok...I went...so there...it sucked..and was short...but I went.

22 December 05:
LEGS:
SQUAT:
135*15, 4*225*10

Started to feel queazy.....so, called it a day...just took a 20 min lay down...will add another exercise next work out..then be back to full speed the work out after that.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...I went...so there...it sucked..and was short...but I went.
> 
> 22 December 05:
> LEGS:
> ...



You made it to the gym, in the door and did 2 sets of squats   Sorry you feel yucky, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You made it to the gym, in the door and did 2 sets of squats  Sorry you feel yucky, hope you feel better soon.


that would be FIVE sets, thank you....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Good job, Burner You've redeemed yourself this week and now you can use the holidays for an excuse like everyone else.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 22, 2005)

2 sets... one exercise... Hey, at least you tried =p


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good job, Burner You've redeemed yourself this week and now you can use the holidays for an excuse like everyone else.


yada yada....I'm back on track...

and it was 5 sets.
sum peoples just don't read nun too goodly


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 22, 2005)

Ah I see... 4*225*10.... Maybe it's YOUR fault for not saying something like 225 x 10 for 4 sets....or
225lbs x 10
225lbs x 10
225lbs x 10 
225lbs x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ah I see... 4*225*10.... Maybe it's YOUR fault for not saying something like 225 x 10 for 4 sets....or
> 225lbs x 10
> 225lbs x 10
> 225lbs x 10
> 225lbs x 10


....or...I just figured...my friends were smart enough to see what I posted...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ah I see... 4*225*10.... Maybe it's YOUR fault for not saying something like 225 x 10 for 4 sets....or
> 225lbs x 10
> 225lbs x 10
> 225lbs x 10
> 225lbs x 10


He can barely get to the gym you want him to type all that crap put  better chance of see'ing me skinny
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

As for everyone in here....thread whores ALL of ya's!!!

Damn near 3 full pages I had to look through to see 2 workouts good god!  But hell burnsy at least there were workouts heh!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

like the spagettu sauce:
"it's in there"


I felt nauseaus all night. Weird. 
I ALWAYS take it easy on that 1st leg workout. 'Cause what happened yesterday resulted....I will add in the next exercise next week then the last two after that. I am gonna 'chase' and those 20 rep 225 squats! FULL REP, BABY!
People are gonna look in my direction to see who is making all those evil, primal groans....and witness my glory by exclaiming:
"Look at that fat bastard go!"


Ok...I'm not fat..but I hate the descriptive term:.....stocky...or...husky...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like the spagettu sauce:
> "it's in there"
> 
> 
> ...


How about beefy?

I consider myself beefy LOL.  I have plenty of fat to go around but I'm just like any normal american bf% wise.  So I just consider myself beefy LOL b/c under a t-shirt I lok better!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn you!!  Thats my car!  I am looking at those or and Audi S4's.  Also Lexus IS350 will be in AWD next year.  Might hold off for one of those because they have a LOT more power
> 
> Oh... and mine will be a manual.



I'd go with the "L".   They run forever (knock on wood).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like the spagettu sauce:
> "it's in there"
> 
> 
> ...



Go get 'em Tiger!!   The 20 rep'ers are ALL U!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Go get 'em Tiger!!   The 20 rep'ers are ALL U!!!


Yeah  !!! What YM said


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

wanted to say...HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> People are gonna look in my direction to see who is making all those evil, primal groans....and witness my glory by exclaiming:
> "Look at that fat bastard go!"
> 
> 
> Ok...I'm not fat..but I hate the descriptive term:.....stocky...or...husky...



 

Morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas Brother Burner!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning.


good day to you! Up and around?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all of you from your beefy, husky, stocky, 20 rep squattin' friend, Burner!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good day to you! Up and around?



Yep, cleaning up the house but Rod is making a fire right now and I just got smoked out of the laundry room!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a great Holiday, Burner!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....or...I just figured...my friends were smart enough to see what I posted...




Ok, Ok.  I was tired when I read the workout and over looked the 4  

Hope you feel better.  Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok, Ok. I was tired when I read the workout and over looked the 4
> 
> Hope you feel better. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

well...it friggin happened AGAIN last night....
Got to the gym....late in the evening...8pm THURSDAY....the two pieces of equipment I use to do my mil presses on were being used...THAT was a first, so I actaully went and did standing b b mil presses...was okie dokie...new varient.
I got thru those, then did seated db mil presses to get some reps done..then my standing lateral raise supersetted them w/ CG bench press to speed things up...I got that nausiated feeling again. Had to call it.
Went home, layed down for about 20 minutes, popped a couple tylonol, took a shower and went to work, feeling like I had 'motion sickness' is the best way to desribe it. Dont' know what it is....hopefully, nothing more than congestion blocking something in my equilibrium? IF doen'st clear up by next week...gonna have to go to the doc...

No workout today...I over slept this morning...guess body was telling me something...barely made it here on time, then outta here @ 6pm...BUT...gym closes @ 5pm...


So....shitty workout is as follows:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

23 December 05:
Delts / Tris:

Standing Military Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*5, 135*3, 135*2, 135*2  

Seated DB Military Press:
45*10, 45*10, 45*10

Standing lateral Raise:
30*8, 30*8, 30*8
--super set--
CD Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10

**left.

1st time doing the standing bb presses in a long time. Takes a little getting used to. I didn't count the 1st rep, as I would do a push-press to get it up to lock out, then start my set.
(dip my knees a couple inches, push back up, and use that momentum toget the bar up)
Will start fresh on chest...on Monday...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Not a bad w/o, all things considered.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

Bar update:

Ok...u might be happy to know...that I decided to say fuq it and talk w/ a good looking woman last night. Was a bust. Not on my part....
Accidentally bumped, (more like a slight nudge) against this really good looking brunette. I of course appologized for bumping her. (I was trying to get past to throw the empty bottles in my hands away) she said something kind of nice in a flirty way...so I turned and started talking to her...probably some dumb thing...but anything to get a conversation started. Something to the effect of; how can you be alone? (original, eh?I've got mad game, yo!) she kinda motioned to the dance floor. I also happened to be looking at her hand..and saw a glimmer of metal on 'that' finger...so I turned it over..and there it was: wedding ring. Same effect on me as does garlic to a vampire...





Get this: according to her...the husband was flirting and hitting on another girl...oy. U shoulda seen this woman...DAMN! So..that was a no go.
I just finished my night and went home to the hairy pussy.
(cat)


The only 'action' I saw last night was with some older drunk wouldn't just leave the club. I was a bit more friendly, as it was the end of the night, most of the people have left and I wasn't rushed. He was in the hallway, leaning against one of our little bars, as I walked past the first time, and gave the, "Sir we have closed for the night, please make your way to the front door " speach, then kept on going to the next room where it took me 10 minutes to get the rest of those people out. (evidentally, I met a lawyer who is in this month's Rolling Stone magazine, who represents different music artist. Didn't catch his name. Was nice to him and his wife, joked and all but still said good night to them. (They were friends with the band that was playing there...didn't get their name...but they were awesome...) Anywhoo...
went back into the hallway to make sure all people had left. There was that guy again. Still leaning up against the bar. So, I went to him and said my little polite 'get the hell outta my club spiel'. No response. He mumbled something about political.....
whatever.
SO, seeing that he was drunk, I was in said good mood...I obliged him and let him ramble a couple. Then, I went back to:
Sir we are closed, you need to go to the front door.
ok
Sir, you need to go to the front door
ok
Sir, u are not leaving
ok
this went on for a minute or so...like I said...I was in a good mood.
Finally, I was done.
Sir, you need to leave, u are not moving yet.
Ok...
ok..it is....then I grabbed him by the jacket and walked him to the front door, where I deposited him outside...


That's my bar story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not a bad w/o, all things considered. Hope you feel better soon.


Hey Py!
What are you doing on here?
I have floor duty at the office...gotta run to wally worldreal quick to get a couple things...sinus meds being one of them, then go home and relax till time to go to the club....u?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2005)

Love your bar stories Burner, they are always entertaining.
Merry Christmas hotstuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

that's why I post them!

and to you and your family!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

And to and your family, Trips!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Py!
> What are you doing on here?
> I have floor duty at the office...gotta run to wally worldreal quick to get a couple things...sinus meds being one of them, then go home and relax till time to go to the club....u?



I was just killing time between returning from my parent's place to heading to the in-laws' place.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2005)

have bar stories...but will put in later....must get showered and get to parent's and then on to family for the rest of the day...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope you had  Great Christmas my friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

So...where are the stories?  Certainly you will have free time at your other job to share, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

aloha, all!
My Christmas was pretty good...free calorie day....I had 6 little 'nieces' there...there was pandamonium and pigtails everywhere! 
Was a nice day overall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

Lifting today ???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bar Stories......
it being CHRISTMAS EVE...you would think...(bad assumption) that people would be in a good mood, overall. It was mainly a 'sausage fest'..most likely...most of the people there were single GI's that cold not afford to get leave or go home.
There were about 9 different 'altercations'. I was involved w/ 3.
1) we cut the guy off...drunk. We saw him w/ a beer in his hands, so I walked him up to the front to say good night. Chuck, our GM...just said that he did no more drinking, he could stay...that lasted maybe 30 minutes...where another bouncer had to deal and remove him.

2) at closing...I was that 'last line'. (we form a barrier and just talk and walk all customers to the front) Just got the front, when head bouncer called 'Merlin! (all hands...fight in progress) ran outside...one of the off duty bouncers = read: Drunk was fighting w/ one of teh bartenders ex boyfriends. Finished that scuffle up....someone said I had some puke on my back, that they wiped off w/ my towel, I headed in to the bathroom make sure it was all off. This is now 1:45. (closed 15 minutes prior) one of the new bouncers was trying to get some guy out of the bathroom. (he thought he was important and blowing off my bouncer) I just walked up and said: hey, we closed 15 minutes ago, u need to leave. (He was talkig on his cell) He kind of glanced over his shoulder and said something about he would leave soon after he got off the phone) 
wrong answer
Sir, u need to leave now. please head to the front door.
He kind of did that, 'I hear u, but fuq off' motion.
I put my arm out behind him to 'shepperd' him towards the door.
"Don't u touch me!'
<thank you....u just made my night>
Sir, u need to walk out the door and I mean NOW and we won't have to touch you.
No response. 1 3rd bouncer walked in, and with me being closest to the door, I stood back and opened it, as the other 2 started to handle him out.
As soon as he got out into the open...he jumped into a 'karate kid' karate stance!
"YOU WANT SOME OF THIS????"

um...are you talking to me?
(ok...did'nt say that...but thought it would sound good)

the three of us are now standing abreast..and start to laugh at him...at least I did...
"Man...u REALLY need to leave"
as we started to walk towards him. 
He left.

There was ANOTHER scuffle I wasn't really involved with...just kept other bystanders from getting in the way...

what a night.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lifting today ???


why...yes....yes I am!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just walked up and said: hey, we closed 15 minutes ago, u need to leave. (He was talkig on his cell) He kind of glanced over his shoulder and said something about he would leave soon after he got off the phone)
> wrong answer
> Sir, u need to leave now. please head to the front door.
> He kind of did that, 'I hear u, but fuq off' motion.
> ...



That's the type who really NEEDS to have their ass kicked.  Way too important to be there, and way to important to leave.  I wish I didn't know a whole lot of those people...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

oh...he also had to throw something in there about being in the '511'...guess it's a gang?
WAHOO! A REAL GANG MEMBER! WOW!
He was still running his mouth 20 minutes after we tossed him out..and then the police were talking to him...he was getting mouthy with this one HOT female officer...(I'd like to play 'hide the evidence' with her anyay..) 
Guess she got as tired of him as we did..so she pointed her tazer out and put the lazer dot on him...he didn't like that....
punk...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

oh...also came in to work late today...had to go preview a piece of property up in the mountains for some possible Florida relocation clients. There was not really good directions to the properties...it wasn't looking good.
1) leave the paved surface......
(went downhill after that)
2) said dirt road started off a nice, wide, 2 lane road. Also narrowed the further I went in..to what looked like a single wide...path. Took one wrong turn..
(by the way..this is in MY car..u remember..the one that does NOT like snow? I am on snow packed dirt roads with hills and ditches...naw...not nervous at all.... 

I actually come out at this trail head...I was riding ATV's on...a month previous! WTF????  
As I turned and saw all the no trespassing signs around this isolated home...some big, black kujo dog came running out towards me...barking and barring his teeth...(good place NOT to get stuck)
he ran after me a good 300 yards...(The bad thing...i really had to pee!)
Got a little further down the path...finally was able to get out and hydrate a tree..(I am so glad I am a man...) 
 found the other 'road' and went that way....it got even more desolate. I did actually find one of the two properties I was looking for. 
I felt this urge to leave...all I saw around me were no trespassing signs everywhere....I got that 'dueling banjos' feeling down my spine..."U got sum purty lips, boy!"
no cell phone range....time to head back to civilization....
I hope my clients like being isolated...er..I mean...desloated...
ok..not good realtor terms to sell a property. I choose:
'Private'
Private sounds good. Now pay me...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 27, 2005)

Heh, that bar story's funny...

Has the ever been a situation where there has been a fight between a lot of people and the bouncers that was actually difficult to take care of?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, that bar story's funny...
> 
> Has the ever been a situation where there has been a fight between a lot of people and the bouncers that was actually difficult to take care of?


nope.   
actually...we really don't have too many of those kinds of brawls in the club. Besides...what most of those drunk ass-hats don't realize...they may only see one or two bouncers...waht they don't see are the friends of the bouncers. (some of us have been there a while and know a lot of people)
so...they aren't just dealing with 2...they may be getting into something with maybe 5 - 10 people...most they don't even know where they are coming from. ALOT of customers are regulars...and Chuck, our GM knows them..they are allowed to jump in and help if we need it.
i've had a 5 o 1 before...luckily, they didn't know I was the one. (there were 2 groups going at it...I jumped in, and divided and conquered, basically. 
Also, had a 20-something brawl...that was 'fun'. Some biker put me into a head lock from behind. I turned to him and not very politely told him I worked there anad that he had best get his <insert expletive here> hands off me. he said something about I had his friend. I repeated myself, tensed(so he could feel what was about to come to him...if that makes any sense) and repeated myself. I was about to toss him up and over my head....He figured it out and let go.
Only have been punched in the face once. It hurt. I prefer NOT to be punched.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

sounds like you had a good christmas Burner...now what are the big plans for New Years?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

same as last years:
burn fat....gain muscle...
make mo money!
maybe even enough to go to just one job which would leave me time and a little $$ to actually.....DATE.
Always work on becoming a better person.
You?
(those were the broad paint brush strokes)


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

morning mr. burner


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> same as last years:
> burn fat....gain muscle...
> make mo money!
> maybe even enough to go to just one job which would leave me time and a little $$ to actually.....DATE.
> ...



Mine would be about the same, except for the dating part (my wife might object.)  I would add in finishing my MBA (should happen in June.)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

aloha, ALL!
 

Ok...I did not go to the gym lastnight....

*BUT!!!!*
I did go this morning....yep...1st thing this morning...it was a slow 1st, but I went and got it kocked out of the way...

Did run a little late, so had to skip biceps...but did totally trash my chest. was an okie dokie workout overall....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

28 December, 05:
CHEST
Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, *4**100*5 (That would be *FOUR *sets) 

Bench Press:
4*185*8

Decline DB Benc Press:
3*80*6

Pec Dec:
2*100*10
(oddly enough...the stretch was feeling it in the bicep tendon...so did not push that too hard)

**time

**oh..there are some cute women in the gym in the am... 
**saw a trainer...I'd like to have gone over to and asked if he thought his client was going deep enough on her lunges...she had the one foot behind her on a bench and doing a partial lunge. aren't lunges also supposed to go deep?
    Nope. Just kept to myself...afterall..he's the 'professional'....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

oh...I am planning on going back this evening to kill my legs...hopefully, do more than just squat this time!

Gotta catch YM on those 20's!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, nice to see you made an appearance in the gym.  One day in a row!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

I was only 12 hours behind schedule, thank you!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm...well, that is an improvement, I suppose...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

I went last week too!
I just got an email from a possible BIG buyer! YEAH! here comes my next car...
either that 330xi...or maybe an Audi S4....hmm....TURBO AWD....YEAH....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking workout... Some good #'s on the DB presses.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

uhnn....been better..am down 20lbs on that lift....but, gimme a few weeks and I'll be hoisting those back up too...actually...just the 115's....some asshat broke one of the 120's...and that is as high as they go....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...I am planning on going back this evening to kill my legs...hopefully, do more than just squat this time!
> 
> Gotta catch YM on those 20's!




   TWO workouts in one day   

I better get to the gym too  

I'd go with the S4 over the 330


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

I dunno....
the S4....is fast....and...with the turbo(s) (depending on the year) will retain its horsepower at this elevation. 
-but-
Has small back seats...being a realtor...need back seat space for clients

330Xi not as fast...especially with the altitude...bigger back seat...guess handles better...


...2 workouts...to catch up to u, pal!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!



You need pics in your gallery!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

This is sad, you have worked out more than me this week   That will be changing starting tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> This is sad, you have worked out more than me this week   That will be changing starting tomorrow




Oh, the shame you must feel, Dev...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> This is sad, you have worked out more than me this week   That will be changing starting tomorrow



Looks like Burner has become the measuring standard for workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

pretty nice wo for a part - timer !


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm feeling guilty.  I was not expecting this when I visited Burners journal.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh, the shame you must feel, Dev...



You have no idea   I'm seeing 2 hour workouts everyday for the next week for me


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone might want to call the hotline...poor burner is getting ABUSED is here...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Someone might want to call the hotline...poor burner is getting ABUSED is here...



You would think he would be used to the abuse


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You would think he would be used to the abuse



Acutually, I suspect he relishes it.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Acutually, I suspect he relishes it.


Yeah, especially when you look at the weights he tosses around when he does get there!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You need pics in your gallery!


naw...you'd go running....beside....there are pics on the 1st page of this. I more or less look like that still...a the bottom of the page...but a bit more round in the mid-section....blech.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> This is sad, you have worked out more than me this week  That will be changing starting tomorrow


 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh, the shame you must feel, Dev...


 


			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looks like Burner has become the measuring standard for workouts.


 


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> pretty nice wo for a part - timer !


 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Someone might want to call the hotline...poor burner is getting ABUSED is here...


 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Acutually, I suspect he relishes it.


 


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, especially when you look at the weights he tosses around when he does get there!


 
hey now.... 
Thanks BM! Someone still cares....haters..... 

Wait till I get ramped back up...I am getting this early AM workouts dialed in...I WILL be a force to reckon with!
  

..."and that's all I have to say about that"
-Forrest Gump


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

december 29, 05
LEGS:
SQUATS!
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*3  

Leg Press:
450*12, 450*12, 450*12, 450*12  (2 sets wide, 2 sets narrow)

**Time

**Was hoping the reps on the 225 would been a little higher, but am working on it. I went for the 315 w/out a belt...didn't feel safe w/out it, so didn't psh for any more reps.
**still a little late to work, so am working on going to bed earlier and waking up earlier...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice leg w/o, Burner.  What is that, 2 days in a row?  

I hope the people at your gym aren't thinking you are one of the "New Year's Resolution" people...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> naw...you'd go running....beside....there are pics on the 1st page of this. I more or less look like that still...a the bottom of the page...but a bit more round in the mid-section....blech.



Sure make a girl work for it! Tsk lol
Third page! And it was a link... hell I went through your whole journal twice looking for pics, lol, I forgot that I'd seen these before and I had no problem viewing them over again!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, brotha...
most likely they do....I am going in the mornings now....did run into one ot the PT's there training that also used to be a bartender at my club...just said hi and kept going...she was busy....I was busy....she's still pretty good looking....now that I've seen her w/out all her makeup.....she looks pretty ok...she also has the bust size of Kerry....so THAT'S a good thing...

I have to shot gun all 4 in a row this week. Today was supposed to be an off day: 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off....repeat....but switched things up and am off a day. So....gotta...get `er done!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice leg w/o, Burner.  What is that, 2 days in a row?
> 
> I hope the people at your gym aren't thinking you are one of the "New Year's Resolution" people...



  Good one Pylon   

C'mon Burner.....I was looking for the 20 rep'er


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh...its coming...I just wanna do it with the 225....so...gimme a couple weeks...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Burner, but uh................you wear a .............BELT??? LOL
Keep at it my Friend, you'll HIT 20 reps, have faith in yourself, I know you can do it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

yep...a BLACK one! it's useful AND stylish!

I only use it when I go heavy...
Thanks...I could do it at one time....just getting back up to it...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey, nice job on the squats.   Really impressive for someone who is, shall we say, not exactly Mr Consistency in getting to the gym.  Imagine what you would be capable of on a regular routine.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

watch me live up to my name, sir....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

You're going to set yourself on fire?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're going to set yourself on fire?


ok...judges ruling?
mmmhuh...uh..huh...yep and yep.

Ruling: mildly amusing...come back with new material...
*NEXT!*


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...judges ruling?
> mmmhuh...uh..huh...yep and yep.
> 
> Ruling: mildly amusing...come back with new material...
> *NEXT!*



 

Wow, no wonder we went from thunderstorms one day to freezing cold here, hell is starting to freeze over since Burner not only worked out again, but in the morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow, no wonder we went from thunderstorms one day to freezing cold here, hell is starting to freeze over since Burner not only worked out again, but in the morning.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow, no wonder we went from thunderstorms one day to freezing cold here, hell is starting to freeze over since Burner not only worked out again, but in the morning.



_Abused...._


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

..and! a THIRD workout...I'm on a roll, people!
Watch me now!

30 December, 05

Delts / Tris

Cybex Seated Mil. Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*8, 45*7, 45*7 

Standing DB lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10
--super set--
CG Bench Press:
185*5, 185*5, 185*5

Seated BO Rear Lateral Raises:
35*10, 35*10, 35*10
--super set--
Skull Crushers:
75*8, 75*8, 75*6 

**time

**Tris felt baked this morning. Maybe still tired from benching two days ago?

**Still taking a little too long to get up and around then to the gym in the am..but am getting it better every day.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow, no wonder we went from thunderstorms one day to freezing cold here, hell is starting to freeze over since Burner not only worked out again, but in the morning.


<-------------------see that pic to the left? I want that back...and then some...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> <-------------------see that pic to the left? I want that back...and then some...


Looks like you are back on track


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> <-------------------see that pic to the left? I want that back...and then some...



Perhaps you mean you want that back back?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm trying, brotha! Long road. Good journey.
WAHOO! Just got cut loose from work! YEAH! Get to do a couple errands....home to relax..then to the mall then to the club.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps you mean you want that back back?


hell yeah! THEN! I wanna get so wide...(In the delts / back width) That I cannot fit thru a standard doorway...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought your goals for a wide back were behind you?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and! a THIRD workout...I'm on a roll, people!
> Watch me now!
> 
> 30 December, 05
> ...



Ohh the shame I am feeling now    Tomorrow I will be in the gym...I hope


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah! THEN! I wanna get so wide...(In the delts / back width) That I cannot fit thru a standard doorway...


Trust me, its only fun for awhile


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Burner, way to go my Friend!!! I hear ya on the wanting to turn sideways to fit thru a doorway, I think thats a given!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Trust me, its only fun for awhile


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I thought your goals for a wide back were behind you?


wide back...and wide ass...are separate items sir..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Trust me, its only fun for awhile


 

oh..and to top things off...I've got a friggin cold again...WTF?????
I keep warm and dry. Take vitamins, plenty of water, wash my hands when I get a chance, and get as much rest as I can..and yet....<sniffle>... 

They let me go @ 1pm this afternoon. I was craving chili, so I went to Wendy's. (Actually, Wendy's chili is not THAT bad for you...) got home, after getting it and sudafed extreme cold meds...ate..and then fell alseep on the couch. Woke up....felt like crap, so I went and layed down on my bed. There went my afternoon, but guess my body was telling me something...I have that odd...'detatched' feeling..and nose is itchy from the meds...very annoying...REALLY don't wanna work at the club tonight...
oh well....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I think a steady dose of tna medicine at the club will help you feel better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

hiya Burner...ya doin alright??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

beside my head ready to explode with sinus...pretty friggin good...

Gonna take another couple pills of sudafed and when I get home...a shot of nyquil...can't sleep in...might have to do some showings before having to be here...
there goes the gym...unless I can squeeze in some time tomorrow night between here(real estate center) and being downtown. Gotta find out when they need me there...I do get to sleep in a bit Monday though...whew!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend, hope you feel better soon!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

Something that helped me was Exedrin Sinus..knocked it out completly...and if that dont work, crush up 2 peppermints and put them in a shot of whiskey and down it all at once...it's nasty as shit, but it clears everything out


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great 06' Burner


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Burner.  Be safe!

As far as cold medicine, I swear by alka setlzer dissolvy tablets.  they rule!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> , but it clears everything out


evidently....so does a good sneeze....


Thanks for the well wishes everybody! 
May you and your family also prosper in '06!

Oh...I AM gonna make my last workout tonight...as soon as I get outta here....
The menu for destruction: BACK / TRAPS / Bis....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> dissolvy


is that an actual word...or a 'pylonism'


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is that an actual word...or a 'pylonism'




It's a...techincal term.  Yeah.  Technical.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

I figured so...just wanted a little clarification...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Burner


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, Burner!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2006)

Got sore lips this morning Burner?!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Got sore lips this morning Burner?!


nope...THOSE are in good shape...will get back to bar stories...later.

(did kiss 4 girls..)


Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2006)

31 December 05:

Back / Bis:

Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*8, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10
( 1st set: overhand...grip went. then I altered overhand/underhand grip the remaining sets)

Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*8, BW*8
Wide Grip Supp Grip Pull Ups:
BW*4, BW*4 = total = 50  (Took 7 sets...)

BO BB Rows:
315*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10
(2 sets overhand, 2 sets underhand...underhand is 'easy')

BB Shrugs:
4*185*10 
***grip sucks! My traps easily handled it..couldn't keep the grip

BB Curls:
65*10, 65*10, 95*5, 95*5

Preacher DB Curls:
2*30*8
--super set--
DB Behind head Press:
2*30*10

***was an overall good workout...took too long. Tendons were begining to 'flare up' during my pull ups...almost called it a day...but massaged the tendon and kept thru it...pain went away...So, entire workout, no straps.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

OMG   Another workout   But where is today's workout   

Only took 7 sets of BW pullups Ok enough already, some of us still on pullup welfare  

Sorry, nice workout.  Looks like you are feeling better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 31 December 05:
> 
> Back / Bis:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 1, 2006)

315 = typo of 135 I'm sure


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> 315 = typo of 135 I'm sure


No way.... Mikey's always REALLY strong on his first set...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No way.... Mikey's always REALLY strong on his first set...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No way.... Mikey's always REALLY strong on his first set...


oh look...1st post in my journal...ALL year.....  and he flips me off....wanker...

Was'sup, PETE!

ok...typo....

here come ANOTHER workout! WATCH out!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

January 3, 2006!
1st workout of year..and it fuqqin ROCKED! 
   

CHEST / BIS
Inc. DB Press:
50*15, 75*5, 100*5, 115*5, 115*5 !

DB Bench Press:
4*100*5 (the last 2 sets sucked...but in a GOOOOD way!   )
--super set--
BB Curls:
4*65*10 (didn't hurt, didn't strain tendons, will go up next workout!)

Decline DB Bench Press:
3*60*10
--super set--
Standing Preachers:
3*65*6  (Still no pain!)

Pec Dec:
2*100*10
--super set--
Hammer Curls:
2*30*6

Pumped! Felt S T R O N G!!!! Now wore out...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

They FINALLY replaced the other 120 lb DB....(after several months of only having one) I've been eye-balling it. Another couple weeks and I will try it again. (last year I was up to 3 sets of  5 with them...want that back..then to do sets of 10...that is as high as the DB's in my gom go...)
I WILL own them!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Bar stories:
Friday was not too bad. Was not really busy....most people were saving it till Saturday. I got there early Saturday night; (about 45minutes) and we were already packed. There was a LONG line out the door from then on till nearly midnight. it REALLY sucked to be an employee that night. (I had forgotten how bad it sucked from last year) Constatnyl on the go, emptying trashcans...frequently...no time to find the girls I wanted to single out at midnight... 
There were actually three to four altercations that night...which is rare...we really do not have problems on New Year's. One guy had his ear...BITTEN off! One of the new bouncers....thew the wanna be Mike Tyson out...instead of detaining for the police. (We wanted him for prosecution) 
On a good note. I did get kissed by 7 women that night. (I already knew most of them. One was a new girl..)

Until next week, stay tuned to the burner bar story network!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HOLY SHIT......LOOK AT THOSE DB PRESSES!!!! I am impressed!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice wo Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

awww...shucks....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

thank you sir...now to get the legs cranking again....gotta get your #'s now!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh look...1st post in my journal...ALL year.....  and he flips me off....wanker...
> 
> Was'sup, PETE!
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, i aim to please 

Nice workout too brotha  big heavy chest stuff


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice w/o burner!  (Man, typing that feels weird....)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, i aim to please
> 
> Nice workout too brotha  big heavy chest stuff


good 2 see you around again, m8!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o burner! (Man, typing that feels weird....)


thank you...better get used to it, pal!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Burner, excellent #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice lookin workout


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> CHEST / BIS
> Inc. DB Press:
> 50*15, 75*5, 100*5, 115*5, 115*5 !


forgot to add in:
After last rep, I just held the weight with bent elbows, (not locked out) for about a count of 8 - 10....there was some grunting involved...and my face was scarlet when I got off the bench....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Burner, excellent #'s my Friend!!!


 


			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice lookin workout


 
thanks, fellas!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Burner



 

Fantastic workout!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

thank you, good looking! More to follow!  Aren't u up kinda late?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thank you, good looking! More to follow!  Aren't u up kinda late?



Yeah, side effect from a good workout is I'm wired


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah...I hate that...get done w/ a good w/out and feel all refreshed...
I dunno...go take a hot shower/bath...and it might make u wanna snooze...
or...go pick up a medical journal....read the hard stuff.....out like a light..


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice job Burner!!!! Show Off!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice pressing yesterday Burner!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

You've started the year out really well, workout-wise.  What are you going to do when the DBs get to be too light?  120 max, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

keep reppin', brotha!

Have not yet been yet today....I got up..ate...stomach was a bit 'sour'...by time I was ready to go, I was running late. I HAD to be up in the mountains AT 0900 to meet the listing agent for some property I needed to preview some land for some possile clients.

I WILL go after work. I wanna knock out my squats now....I feel a set of 20 coming on....I duno the weight I will use...but it will end up in 20 reps...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

20 reps!!! Go for it my Friend, I know you can do it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm looking for the 20's


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey...don't forget about CARDIO!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Go for it Burner !  If you do it I'll try it Sunday for grins and giggles , just once though. LOL  Come on , please !! heehee

Oh and don't forget your cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the 20's



I'm sure that Burner can squat more than 20 lb.  Look for the 25's.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> keep reppin', brotha!
> 
> Have not yet been yet today....I got up..ate...stomach was a bit 'sour'...by time I was ready to go, I was running late. I HAD to be up in the mountains AT 0900 to meet the listing agent for some property I needed to preview some land for some possile clients.
> 
> I WILL go after work. I wanna knock out my squats now....I feel a set of 20 coming on....I duno the weight I will use...but it will end up in 20 reps...



Don't forget the cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

I can feel the 20's coming on, is it warm or just me? Just for you my Friend.............................


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

no gym today.....
I JUST got done with some realty work I CAN'T do from the OTHER office....was posting in here inbetween pic uploads...now am waiting for reply on another item...THEN! I am late for a 'blind date'...they are at a bar...and I am supposed to go...great. no shower..shav...<note to delf: brush teeth>
oy! Have 'mandatory' breakfast tomorrow morning, no workout. have to work till 9pm 2morrow night..MAY be able to go then....if not zonked out...
can I win the lottery now, please????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

ok...here is where I was this morning. Really quite nice. Love to wake up to this everyday...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=d538


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...here is where I was this morning. Really quite nice. Love to wake up to this everyday...
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=d538



I wouldn't mind waking up to that either, but as much as I love snow, I hate the cold


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner, you are rocking this new year!  All that ribbing you took in December must have motivated you.  Keep it up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

well, it stalled tonight, but I am gonna try and get up a little earlier to get the legs knocked out before the morning breakfast meeting.
Went and watched a bit of the Texas / usc game. good ending. Texas won. didn't really care who did...but both temas were playing fierce.
Had a couple drinks with friends....felt good to break the 'norm' a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind waking up to that either, but as much as I love snow, I hate the cold


it wsan't so bad there today...was brisk. Medium jacket and gloves, and all was well.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...here is where I was this morning. Really quite nice. Love to wake up to this everyday...
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=d538


Wow Mikey... thats purdy.... 
Got somethin for you to try... Next time you do Db presses, Get them up full extension, set your shoulder blades together like you are trying to squeeze a pencil between them chest up and big, Ok rep *Down* slow count 1 and 2 and 3 *pause* shy of rock bottom as not to take load off your pecs, *press* up 1 and 2 and 3 but keep the distance between your db's the same as they were at the bottom, at the top lock your arms out and squeeze your chest hard!! (don't bring them together... same distance apart the whole time!!) Then start down again


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow Mikey... thats purdy....
> Got somethin for you to try... Next time you do Db presses, Get them up full extension, set your shoulder blades together like you are trying to squeeze a pencil between them chest up and big, Ok rep *Down* slow count 1 and 2 and 3 *pause* shy of rock bottom as not to take load off your pecs, *press* up 1 and 2 and 3 but keep the distance between your db's the same as they were at the bottom, at the top lock your arms out and squeeze your chest hard!! (don't bring them together... same distance apart the whole time!!) Then start down again


that's what my prospectful client said! Hope she likes it enough to come out and buy it! 249,000 * 5% commission....u do the math...will make Mike a HAPPY camper....   (definately need it too...)

that sounds painful, bro...I like it....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

ok...dam alarm clocks fuqqed up again...barely made it to work on time....no workout. that means: no legs this week. (I canot go tonight, as I have to go to the other office as soon as I leave here and will be there till 9pm.) If I go to the gym tonight, I won;t get home till late and will be too tired to get up and do my delts in the AM..)
the 20's will have to wait till next week....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

on a good note: My Florida client LOVED the pics I mailed her. (the ones above) She is asking more questions...hopefully, that and the little stuff I am gonna mail her will cement them buying...and maybe even THAT parcel! (I am sending a NICE ATV trail map of the area)If I can get them to close...and those two other 'little closings', I can quit the boucer job....3 jobs to two.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> on a good note: My Florida client LOVED the pics I mailed her. (the ones above) She is asking more questions...hopefully, that and the little stuff I am gonna mail her will cement them buying...and maybe even THAT parcel! (I am sending a NICE ATV trail map of the area)If I can get them to close...and those two other 'little closings', I can quit the boucer job....3 jobs to two.



Send her what you sent me... that should close the deal!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> on a good note: My Florida client LOVED the pics I mailed her. (the ones above) She is asking more questions...hopefully, that and the little stuff I am gonna mail her will cement them buying...and maybe even THAT parcel! (I am sending a NICE ATV trail map of the area)If I can get them to close...and those two other 'little closings', I can quit the boucer job....3 jobs to two.



Good luck


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Hola mi amigo!

Thats some damn nice property!  Man I wish I had the money to mvoe out there!  I love areas like that....but for now I'm stuck in shitville jersey!

No legs AGAIN?  No biggy just gives me more room to run all over you!!!!  Your goin down sucker!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hola mi amigo!
> 
> Thats some damn nice property!  Man I wish I had the money to mvoe out there!  I love areas like that....but for now I'm stuck in *shitville jersey*!
> 
> No legs AGAIN?  No biggy just gives me more room to run all over you!!!!  Your goin down sucker!



Especially where you are  Opps sorry.  My family came down from Jersey for Christmas, what a reality check they got.  I love being able to drive 5 minutes out of town and be surrounded by rolling pastures.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

So...no more bar stories?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...dam alarm clocks fuqqed up again...barely made it to work on time....no workout. that means: no legs this week. (I canot go tonight, as I have to go to the other office as soon as I leave here and will be there till 9pm.) If I go to the gym tonight, I won;t get home till late and will be too tired to get up and do my delts in the AM..)
> the 20's will have to wait till next week....



I was 20 mins late for my class today because my alarm didn't go off... I don't understand it at all... It was set for the right time and everything.... I got up 10 minutes before my class, made a shake (yes, food's more important than being on time to me )  and went out the door.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Especially where you are  Opps sorry.  My family came down from Jersey for Christmas, what a reality check they got.  I love being able to drive 5 minutes out of town and be surrounded by rolling pastures.


You aint jokin!!!  I drive up to my summer home alot in PA....dont even open the door just drive there and sit on the porch for a few hours then drive back home to just 'get away'.  Its in the middle of the mountains with nothing around I love it!  I wish I could move out west for good!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> (yes, food's more important than being on time to me )


Damn straight!  My professors use to ask my why I was so late and I was like look...I have priorities...food, lifting, work, friends, family.  Now did I saw chemistry?  No I dont think so now lay off!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Send her what you sent me... that should close the deal!


oh..it would 'close' it allright...


I couldn't get my fat ass out of bed again this morning, so I will go this evening. 
bar stories to come....tonight IS Friday....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

. . . . . .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

ahem..........................


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

good morning, one and all!  
Hope your weekend was a good one.
Mine...was okie dokie.

Got to the gym on saturday. will post in a sec.
What did I do during the day on Saturday? Not a dam thing....and it was glorius!   Slept in, ate breakfast...er...brunch....watched movies, went to the gym, then downtown.

Don't really have any bar stories this weekend. My floor was relatively quiet. I only threw one guy out....5 minutes before we closed...   He disrepected me...and homey don't play that... 
basically, no ballcaps, knit caps, dew rags, those little beanie things allowed inside. Walking thru the hallway, this guy was talkig with the 'beer tub girl'. Was wearing a ball cap. 1st time: Sir, I need to you to remove that ball cap please.
2nd: (Why the hell should I have to tell a grown 'man' to do something more than once??)    (I am gonna grow to luv this smilie!) 
I walk up to him and no longer polite tell him to lose the cap and keep it off.
3rd: walk up tp him..say: Good night. Let's go. (Was hoping he would have tried something....but didn't) Walked him downstairs to a bouncer there who bade a farewell for the night. 


One of the semi-regulars was there on Saturday. I was washing my hands in the men's room when he was also on his way out and said: Looks like u are training! (or something like that.) I just played it off. Said something to the effect of: just getting back into it...then there was the question: SO, how much you benching now???
OY.... 
(about 6 guys in there)
"I dunno. Dont really use bar bells any more....focusing on DB's...."
and let it stay there....

There is this new waitress....holy schnikes!!!!!  WOW....from....Texas....her name is Tuesday...met her on a Friday... 
She smokes...so..she's not perfect....gonna work on seeing if she wants to hang out outside work. 

made contact with some of my clients....hopefully things are gonna get 'solidified' with them...
I've got bills to pay, a BMW'er to buy and a 'smokin' hot Texan to 'woo'....these people BETTER start the a little less talking and a lot more action!

oh...AND WORLD DOMINATION!
...and now back to reality...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner see's a hot Texan girl and the Jersey girl goes poof in his mind


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Saturday, 7 January:

Delts/Tris:

Seated DB Military Press:
30*15, 45*10, 60*8, 75*3, 75*2 / 45*5

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
35*10, 35*8, 35*8
--super set--
CG Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10

Front DB Raise:
25*5, 25*5  
--super set--
Skull Crusher:
65*10, 65*10 

Rev. Pec Dec:
2*100*10

Tri Ext:
100*10, 100*10, 150*5/100*5

**if I had a spotter, I coulda done better on the DB Mil Presses...

**The front raises hurt...why I didn't do so many...dam things...
    was diverted to 'pain' in shoulder...took away from rest of   
    workout....skull crushers suffered...
**went lighter on the tri. ext. went slower, super strict on form...really felt that one...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

..no excuse 4 Sunday. Day just got away from me.
this morning....slept in too long...wolda been late to work if I had gone in, so I just came to work, and will go in the afternoon....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner see's a hot Texan girl and the Jersey girl goes poof in his mind


we have horses...here....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner see's a hot Texan girl and the Jersey girl goes poof in his mind





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> we have horses...here....



It looks like Devin is now third behind the Texas hottie and a horse.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks like Devin is now third behind the Texas hottie and a horse.


huh? hey...whoa....wha....?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

What am I....chopped liver??? I'm probably somewhere around number 20 on his list of hotties 





oh yeah...just out of curiosity, I was wondering how much land goes for down there?? say a 5 acre lot??  We got an awsome deal on our land ($1538 and acre) and already have a guy interested in one lot that we own, (offered $2500 an acre!) and we haven't even closed on the land yet!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

You know, I come in here to check things out and what do I see?  Something about an infactuation with hotties (a good thing) and horses (a bad thing).  All I can say is..... Wassup wit dat!!   

 Nice workout!  Now that I know where to go for good bar stories, I can raid your journal more often.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> What am I....chopped liver??? I'm probably somewhere around number 20 on his list of hotties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't be silly...you are MARRIED chopped liver...  no touchie the married ladies!  

Kind of hard to say..mainly depends on location. out east...100acres....35k. 35 acres just north of town: 475k...(I am hoping to sell that 35 acre parcel...(5% comission) that would be....super!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You know, I come in here to check things out and what do I see? Something about an infactuation with hotties (a good thing) and horses (a bad thing). All I can say is..... Wassup wit dat!!


um...variety? 

besdies, according to John H....it is natural to do what u want with whom..or in this case...what...truthfully and honestly!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...variety?
> 
> besdies, according to John H....it is natural to do what u want with whom..or in this case...what...truthfully and honestly!



Ah, that answers everything.  It figures you would be taking advice from John H.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

HA!
How's things in hell this day for you doug?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm doing great.  1 week to go, and right now I am talking to my wife on the phone.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

FREEDOM BIRD!

where u  livin in the world? where do u hang your BDU cap?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Fort Walton Beach, Florida---FL panhandle, aka, the Hurricane Magnet of the world


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

lookinf forward to hitting the beach when ya get home? (sure u have seen more than enough sand...but that will be good sand..as opposed to that crap they have there...)
They got good diving there?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

I guess.  I'm from the Midwest, so diving isn't something I've really been into.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I guess. I'm from the Midwest, so diving isn't something I've really been into.


    I'm in COLORADO! (actually....we have more divers in Colorado than anywhere else in the nation)
-true story

BTW....you should try it...good stuff....check this out:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=2d8f&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=654b&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry, can't open storage media sites.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

doh! well..hurry up and get home so u can, brotha!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, if they'd let me leave now....I would gladly.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Saturday, 7 January:
> 
> Delts/Tris:
> 
> ...


Good lookin w/o!!! maybe try the reverse pec dec supersetted with Skulls, the front laterals KILL my shoulders!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks!
I had not done fronts in a while. Kinda just did that 'from the hip'...


heh hee,....I just 'ripped' the office assistant @ my realty office. She told me she has been on 'fatkins' for a week. now...so..I ripped her a new one..told her to get off it...go find out what a REAL diet is, as well as got on her about she said she needed to go to the gym..I said "TOMORROW isa good day to start"

...hey..if u good folks can yell at me to get my fat butt in the gym..I can pay it forward, right?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey!  Didn't I tell you to get your A$$ back in the gym!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

I do believe u were one who did...yes...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice wo Saturday !  

But that was Saturday, time for another one


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

I looked at those pics, Burner.  Pretty cool.  My wife and I went to Grand Cayman Island about 10 years ago.  The diving is supposed to be awesome there.  We snorkled a lot.  That was pretty neat.  Very relaxing.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking for a workout from ya Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't be silly...you are MARRIED chopped liver...  no touchie the married ladies!


 
well, I guess since I am married, I am not hot anymore....I feel so....old.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I guess since I am married, I am not hot anymore....I feel so....old.



Um...did you look at the pics you posted?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> I had not done fronts in a while. Kinda just did that 'from the hip'...
> 
> 
> ...



You betcha.  Hey, it impacts everyone's health insurance, so we have a vested interest in telling people how to live their lives!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I guess since I am married, I am not hot anymore....I feel so....old.


don't be silly...u are PHAT! (Pretty Hot and Tempting!)
still no touchie the HOT married lady!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Looking for a workout from ya Burner


ok...fine...ask and u shall receive....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

10 January 06
Chest / Bis:
Incline DB banch Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*8, 100*5, 100*6...
Swiss Ball Bench Press:
4*50*10
--superset--
BB Curls; 2 wide, 2 med grip:
65*10, 65*10, 95*8, 95*8
Decline DB Bench Press:
90*6, 90*6, 90*6
--superset--
Standing Alt. DB Curls:
35*8, 35*8, 35*8, 35*8
Cable Cross Overs:
3*50*10
**got to a shaky start..50 felt a little heavy...planned on doing reps today...hence not going over 100lbs
**1st set of 100lb felt great!, musta wiped me,as I BARELY got 5 on 2nd and then finished w/6 on last set. *Tried to keep rest intervals shorter*...(thanks...Yelloow Moomba...that friggin hurt!       )

**still did not push really hard on biceps...no pain...don't wanna hurt them tendons again...

***that swiss ball benching...was something new to try....only used the 50lb DB's...but kept reps nice and slow. <read: BURN!>

**people were on my favorite cable machine for the three angle flyes...had to substitute with the cable cage thing. Didn't like it


***personal note: I remember being told how to do the ball bench pressing: Keep abs horizontal and 'locked' in place as well as butt tight. 
so.....now my butt is all tight...feels kinda sexy.... 
(cue the Dead Said Fred song: I'm too sexy...I'm too sexy for my cat...what do you think of that?)


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Great workout!  The lower rest intervals are fun.  I love them!  Always wondered how those swiss ball exercises were.  Now I know that I will be too sexy for my shirt that it hurts!  Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm too sexy...I'm too sexy for my cat...what do you think of that?)





Cat
Texas hottie
Horse


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cat
> Texas hottie
> Horse


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Personal Observations:
I just got in from the gym a while ago...we need some good trainers here...this one trainer was having his client (female) doing bench press, then  immediately do 5 'girl' push-ups. Ok...unless I am wrong...women train chest as men? bar touches chest then press back up. (not quite sure where on the girls 'chest' the bar should touch, as because of her..well, boobs. However, he had her stopping the decent 4" from her chest. So in essence, she was doing partials. Then...he did not correct her form on the pushups...ok..I am not a 'certified' PT...but I have been doing this long enough...read enough (thanks IM) to know proper form. How do u corect a PT who is training his client wrong? This is not the 1st time I have seen this either....
Another time, at my previous gym, saw this PT....'training' her client. This PT flat out SUCKED. Was not even watching her do the set. The PT's attention was nearly everywhere BUT on her client. (BTW...client's form was fuqqed...but did not get corrected...why? 'cause the PT ould have had to actually pay attention to her...I am not making this up! I was so pissed...I almost walked over and interuppted them...and tell the woman that her PT sucked was a waste of time and money and I...could train her better...but I didn't)

Back to this morning:
Was doing my dec. DB presses. Looked over and saw this kid..(high school age?) grab pair of 70lb DBs....
  This kid was SKINNY! I don't think his arms were even as big as my wrists....seriously...then I watched him do a 'set' w/ the 70lb dbs...
1st...I was actually amazed he got the weight up and 'did' then for a set of 5....however....the only thing on him that was touching the bench were his traps and toes..EVERYTHING else was bowed up into the air....
Ya wanna go over and offer a little adive on form..but most people I have found out, think in their mind that they know what they are doing..and dont wanna hear from anybody else...

I know....pay more attention to MY workouts and LESS to anybody else's...easier said than done. I'm a people watcher. It's...educational...

There. that's my rant for the day. Maybe more to follow at a later date and time...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great workout! The lower rest intervals are fun. I love them! Always wondered how those swiss ball exercises were. Now I know that I will be too sexy for my shirt that it hurts! Thanks!


ok...I called my buddy on the way to work..and was going over 'above' rant...also mentioned using the swiss ball..where he thoroughly ripped me for using a gay, faddish exercise.
"Arnold, Flex, Kevin, Lou...*NEVER*...used those fuqqing gay balls to work out. Don't be gay: Grab a weight: go to  bench and lift it. End of story..If I *ever* see you use that ball to work out with...I am gonna punch u in the face."

...more or less what he said...now...THAT'S a friend...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cat
> Texas hottie
> Horse


don't hate....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

I steer clear of people, especially PTs.  If that person doesn't take any time to learn anything themself and relies completely on the PT, it's their own fault.  They are an adult, and not achild, so they have be responsible enough to find out whether or not they are doing something correctly.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...I called my buddy on the way to work..and was going over 'above' rant...also mentioned using the swiss ball..where he thoroughly ripped me for using a gay, faddish exercise.
> "Arnold, Flex, Kevin, Lou...*NEVER*...used those fuqqing gay balls to work out. Don't be gay: Grab a weight: go to  bench and lift it. End of story..If I *ever* see you use that ball to work out with...I am gonna punch u in the face."
> 
> ...more or less what he said...now...THAT'S a friend...



IDK, I've heard they can be very beneficial for increasing strength.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cat
> Texas hottie
> Horse



       

Damn I laughed so hard I puked!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I steer clear of people, especially PTs. If that person doesn't take any time to learn anything themself and relies completely on the PT, it's their own fault. They are an adult, and not achild, so they have be responsible enough to find out whether or not they are doing something correctly.


well....true to an extent. ALOT of people go to PT's as they have NO idea how to use the gym, or any idea how to work out. But very true, that they should also spend some time on their own learning for themselves, as you said. But, the PT should be instructing them WHY they are doing what they are doing. 
Kinda funny...one of the realtors in my office had a PT for a while. Bought a 2 month package, I believe. At end of term, did not renew. Then...did not go back. Why? She did not know what to do. She blamed the PT for her not knowing what to do. REALLY??? "Did you pay attention to waht you were doing? Keep your journal and see how the workouts went: body parts, order or exercises and know what each does, etc? 
her: no...I just did what he told me to.
me: for two months....and this is his fault...how?

As I mentioned some pages back...I am gonna write a book. However, it really won't be long enough to be a book...just one page. part of one page actually.
here it is. ready? 

Rules for a better world, by Mike Slusser, aka: Burner.
Chapter 1
1) take responsibilty for your actions
2) see rule #1.

Chapter 2:
1) Employ liberal amounts of common sense
2) if you are not sure if you should / should not do something...ask yourself if you would like to have 'it' done to you. Plan accordingly.

Chapter 3:
if you are ever confused, read chapters 1 and 2 until things are clear.

The End.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn I laughed so hard I puked!


what can I say: I am a sexy he-biatch!

...need a breath mint?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds like a best-seller.    I just hate when people blame someone else for their own lack of responsibility.  Piss-poor excuse if you ask me.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...I called my buddy on the way to work..and was going over 'above' rant...also mentioned using the swiss ball..where he thoroughly ripped me for using a gay, faddish exercise.
> "Arnold, Flex, Kevin, Lou...*NEVER*...used those fuqqing gay balls to work out. Don't be gay: Grab a weight: go to  bench and lift it. End of story..If I *ever* see you use that ball to work out with...I am gonna punch u in the face."
> 
> ...more or less what he said...now...THAT'S a friend...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Rules for a better world, by Mike Slusser, aka: Burner.
> Chapter 1
> 1) take responsibilty for your actions
> 2) see rule #1.
> ...




You should add a disclaimer to Ch 2 - Common sense ain't that common.



> "Arnold, Flex, Kevin, Lou...NEVER...used those fuqqing gay balls to work out. Don't be gay: Grab a weight: go to bench and lift it. End of story..If I ever see you use that ball to work out with...I am gonna punch u in the face."



I disagree.  I think they would have used them if they were around.  Remember Lou in "Pumping Iron" screaming "Make it harder!  I want to beat him!  Make it harder!"  I don't think he would have shyed away from the ball just because it was teal and soft if it made the work harder, which it can if used properly.

I'm with you on the PT thing, though.  I feel sorry for people who throw their money away because they don't take an active role in the training and LEARN SOMETHING!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You should add a disclaimer to Ch 2 - Common sense ain't that common.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey....how did u know my ball...was teal and soft....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You should add a disclaimer to Ch 2 - Common sense ain't that common.


dam...thougt I had all bases covered. 
Rules For a Better World, by Burner AND Pylon. 
50/50 partners.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey....how did u know my ball...was teal and soft....



 You have soft blue balls....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You have soft blue balls....


...teal....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

First of all...the supersets are AWSOME!!
Second...stability balls are not for sissys...they help your balance, which increases your core muscles...which increases your strength!
Third....you have soft blue balls??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah...I need some realease....(curse your being married..)


..and thanx for the compliments! 
I do them to speed up the workout....I have this bad habit of getting in there late....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Third....you have soft blue balls??


<ahem> TEAL, thank you....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Teal is blue my friend.  Sorry, it's the truth.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

there are shades, sir....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Of blue..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

This.. is what you are doing: 
This..   is what I want you to do....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Ouch.  I think I was just served.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh, it's on!  It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Ouch.  I think I was just served.....



....by someone with blue balls.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Ouch. I think I was just served.....



c'mon...that was a good one...

They had Larry the Cable Guy on the Bob-n-Tom show this morning. Had some good stuff....he even mentioned that he copywrited: "Ger 'er Done!"

AND! They are gonna do one more Blue Collar Comedy Tour soon!

  There's MY sign....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> ....by someone with blue balls.....


Hey...I just had my way with myself just..las....wait. I shouldn't have said that....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey...I just had my way with myself just..las....wait. I shouldn't have said that....



Hey, as long as you aren't a one night stand to yourself....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

no comment... 

ok...no more talk on 'self-aid buddy care'....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Personal Observations:
> I just got in from the gym a while ago...we need some good trainers here...this one trainer was having his client (female) doing bench press, then  immediately do 5 'girl' push-ups. Ok...unless I am wrong...women train chest as men? bar touches chest then press back up. (not quite sure where on the girls 'chest' the bar should touch, as because of her..well, boobs. However, he had her stopping the decent 4" from her chest. So in essence, she was doing partials. Then...he did not correct her form on the pushups...ok..I am not a 'certified' PT...but I have been doing this long enough...read enough (thanks IM) to know proper form. How do u corect a PT who is training his client wrong? This is not the 1st time I have seen this either....
> Another time, at my previous gym, saw this PT....'training' her client. This PT flat out SUCKED. Was not even watching her do the set. The PT's attention was nearly everywhere BUT on her client. (BTW...client's form was fuqqed...but did not get corrected...why? 'cause the PT ould have had to actually pay attention to her...I am not making this up! I was so pissed...I almost walked over and interuppted them...and tell the woman that her PT sucked was a waste of time and money and I...could train her better...but I didn't)
> 
> ...


First things first, Awesome w/o my Friend!!! You know..............I have a guy at my gym very similar!!! I would have prolly kept my mouth shut like you, cause most people like you say, feel they know what they are doing, and how dare you try to correct them!!! People are incredibly foolish sometimes, so you gotta let those people do what they want to do!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Heya bud hows it oing in here....I see alot of whoring but no w/o's!  Eh different strokes for different folks I guess  

As for trainers who don't know shit....its not worth saying shit to them man.  Now I don't claim to know much but I know enough to hold my ground with the average gym guru.  If I were you I would researche very damn bit of info on what he is doing wrong and why he is doing it wrong then just go make him look like an ass....done it before!  Not to mention the girl will think your a stud....make while love to you...marry you...make more wild love to you....then buy you a new car!

But then on the other hand you gotta watch out if the lady has a reason why she is working out like that....maybe past injuries or somethign like that?  Either way she will make wild love toy ou all night....well that is unless she.......is.........really........a.........he


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud hows it oing in here....I see alot of whoring but no w/o's! Eh different strokes for different folks I guess
> Not to mention the girl will think your a stud....make while love to you...marry you...make more wild love to you....then buy you a new car!


naw...she wasn't THAT cute....oof! I'm gonna go burn for that one...  

What you talkin 'bout, Willis! I HAVE been working out...thank you, very little...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> First things first, Awesome w/o my Friend!!! You know..............I have a guy at my gym very similar!!! I would have prolly kept my mouth shut like you, cause most people like you say, feel they know what they are doing, and how dare you try to correct them!!! People are incredibly foolish sometimes, so you gotta let those people do what they want to do!!!


thank you, sir...
I would have to do a search...and find that tread about the kind of people u see in the gym....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thank you, sir...
> I would have to do a search...and find that tread about the kind of people u see in the gym....


  There are some real winners my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 10 January 06
> Chest / Bis:
> Incline DB banch Press:
> 50*15, 75*10, 100*8, 100*5, 100*6...
> ...



Good to see you using some short RI's  

Nice lifts!    

Man - there is a lot of "chatter" in here


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you...u inspire me...gotta catch up to you....if possible...


What can I say...I'm downright popular...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

ok...last night's 'story'...
There I was??????
I was on my from my day office to the other office to take care of some business, then make my way home to relax for the evening.
Phone rings???.it???s my best friend who now lives in Denver, 46 miles from my driveway to his. (I wrote the mileage for tax purposes???.)
he asks me what I am doing???.blah, blah???.said he had an extra ticket for the Bull Riding Championships that night, and if I haul ass, I can make it in time.
Well, I drive a Mazda???.and as the commercial says: Zoom, zoom, ZOOM! GONE!
Was friggin sweet! (no, I don???t own a pair of boots, hat or belt buckle, but I still had a good time.
Wish I had thought of it???.We were walking from his Lexus???(you know???a true cowboy vehicle) to the building, and saw a ???cowboy??? riding one of those ???Seguay??? scooter things???.THAT would have been worth a picture! C???mon dude! Ride that beast for the full 8 seconds! YEAH! GET ???ER DONE!!!!!

Didn't get to bed until nearly midnight....no gym this morning...barely made it to work. WILL be going tonight...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Bull riding is crazy stuff.  Never could figure out the point of getting on top of a really pissed off animal that outweighs you by like 5 times your weight.  Still cool to watch though.

YM better watch out, or else I will bring down the value of his journal by posting in it too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like a fun night!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Never could figure out the point of getting on top of a really pissed off animal that outweighs you by like 5 times your weight. Still cool to watch though.


 
hmm...kinda reminds me of this guys' sister I dated....

u know the saying about fat chicks and mopeds.... 


(I'm gonna burn for THAT one...)


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Bull riding is crazy stuff.  Never could figure out the point of getting on top of a really pissed off animal that outweighs you by like 5 times your weight.  Still cool to watch though.
> 
> YM better watch out, or else I will bring down the value of his journal by posting in it too.




It's all about the thrill and the power.  Ohh the feeling of having all that strength and power between your legs is beyond words.....

Burner you thought you were going to burn well think I just went up in flames


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

loooks like I am gonna have company.....
elevator for two...going....down....
(this thing has an emergency 'stop'.....right....)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's all about the thrill and the power.  Ohh the feeling of having all that strength and power between your legs is beyond words.....



Did someone call me?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?



 Never fails....start the down and dirty talk and Trip appears.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?


yeah...could you go down to the store and pick up a couple items for us? Thanks buddy...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...could you go down to the store and pick up a couple items for us? Thanks buddy...



If you are shopping for those two, you may want to pick them us some asbestos lined jockeys...check with Deadbolt, he may have extra.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you are shopping for those two, you may want to pick them us some asbestos lined jockeys...check with Deadbolt, he may have extra.


are they soft? I hate to itch....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you are shopping for those two, you may want to pick them us some asbestos lined jockeys...check with Deadbolt, he may have extra.




And it dives even futher into the gutter


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> are they soft? I hate to itch....



we'll get you the fleece lined kind.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Deerskin is best!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Never fails....start the down and dirty talk and Trip appears.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> we'll get you the fleece lined kind.


 
he needs something like that ....his balls are teal and soft (they're special!)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he needs something like that ....his balls are teal and soft (they're special!)



Perhaps we should get him a cushioned carrying case for them, heated too for those cold winter mornings.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2006)

well, let's not get carried away now...he never said they were BIG enough for a carrying case!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2006)

Heya bud, i'm around but just thinly... i gotta stay focused on important stuff till i get my head on right. I sacrifice all to make sure i can train and eat right 
Did that sale go thru of the property that you did the pics of??


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

What's up, Burner?  I see you've taken your normal dosage of IM abuse since I last visited!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Burner??? Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

Where are the exercises ??


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

Helloooooooooo?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow look another WHOLE page w/ no w/o's!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> we'll get you the fleece lined kind.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he needs something like that ....his balls are teal and soft (they're special!)


that means....(here it comes..) they are ripe..and in need of some lovin'...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, let's not get carried away now...he never said they were BIG enough for a carrying case!


describe carry case?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Heya bud, i'm around but just thinly... i gotta stay focused on important stuff till i get my head on right. I sacrifice all to make sure i can train and eat right
> Did that sale go thru of the property that you did the pics of??


working on it....they are coming in February to look. (ahem...maybe buy)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Where are the exercises ??


here they are!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow look another WHOLE page w/ no w/o's!!!


and' WHOSE fault is that, my firefighting little buddy?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

Friday 13, January 2006   

Delts/ Tris
Cybex Seated Mil Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 70*2, 10*10  (that is weight per side)

Machine Seated Laterals:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10, 100*10

machine BO Raises:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10

Dips:
BW*12, 45*8, 45*8, 45*7    

Cable Tri Ext:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10/100*5/50*5

**time

Used different machines tonight. That cybex machine is a bugger! 
dips kinda ticked me off....but it will come back up in a couple weeks

***WHEW! What a friggin week...it was a waste...glad it's over. no excuse...things came up, then time got away...there ya go. I might...even...<gulp> take measurements and pics as of next month...or Begining of March at latest...I would like to get this all ramped up....(lifting in am and cardio in pm)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

No real bar stories...was expecting some shite to go down:
Pay day
3 day weekend
Friday 13....
AND!!!
FULL MOON!

Only had one punk give me any attitude...(again with the wearing a hat inside)
First time asked/told him to remove it and the hoodie he was wearing.
he blew me off...I knew this from looking back..as he just walked off. (I was escorting some REALLY drunk goirl out of the club, so couldn't stop)
Found him 10 minutes later still wearing them. Now, I was not nice. I walked up on him and in his face said to take off the hoodie and hat right now or leave. He tried to back talk.."Why?" Club policy. Do it.
He did. 
I knew he wasn't gonna keep it off...so I went back 5 minutes later to find him..and there he was w/ that back on his head. Called over the bouncer for that room, and had him follow me, as I was gonna toss him...he walked out the door...so didn't get to have any 'fun'....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> describe carry case?



When I said carrying case I meant one of the those boxes you get at the jewelers for something like an engagement ring.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> and' WHOSE fault is that, my firefighting little buddy?


 

Good lookin w/o man!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2006)

Why the sad/mad faces on the dips? Those look pretty good to me ! I can't wait to get to a full plate on dips.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Friday 13, January 2006
> 
> Delts/ Tris
> Cybex Seated Mil Press:
> ...



Hmmmmm, don't know anything about the new machinery but looks like a good wo anyway


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

How about those Broncos ??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Great lookin w/o Brother Burner!!! I hear ya, those Cybex Machines are nice, but can be brutal!!! How 'bout those Broncos my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey I'm back  Did ya miss me


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Great workout!  Keep it up.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey hottie.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Why the sad/mad faces on the dips? Those look pretty good to me ! I can't wait to get to a full plate on dips.


Still trying to get back to where I was....(used...to be able to get a few reps w/ 3 plates....now cannot do 10 w/just one...ego was bent)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o Brother Burner!!! I hear ya, those Cybex Machines are nice, but can be brutal!!! How 'bout those Broncos my Friend!!!


tickets sold out in a matter of minutes....gonna be 'interesting' around here next weekend.....family is Bronco fans...from Pittsburg.... 
So, maybe I can wear a Bronco Jersey /a Steelers ball cap?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey hottie.


aloha, to you!
how was your Sunday? Mine? Slept in...watched shark week on Discovery Channel...went to parent's for steak dinner...nice, lethargic day...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey I'm back Did ya miss me


does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o Brother Burner!!! I hear ya, those Cybex Machines are nice, but can be brutal!!! How 'bout those Broncos my Friend!!!


its' amazing....you put a 45 lb plate per side...and that is pretty friggin hard...a 45 ln DB is easy....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> When I said carrying case I meant one of the those boxes you get at the jewelers for something like an engagement ring.


...only when it is cold outside.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

14 January 06

Back:
SLDL: (no straps)
135*15, 225*8, 225*8, 225*8       Used alt. grips 1/ 225...felt heavier than should have

Pull Ups:
BW, total reps: 50  Took WAY too many sets...8 or 9, I think....  

1 arm DB rows:
3*75*10  

**time

**that workout just sucked. I know...haven't hit back in a couple weeks..but damn. Starting w/ the SLDL. 
I started the Pull Ups on one bar, but it was a thin diameter and metal.= slick. Hands kept slipping despite my gloves. Did get my set of 10 done. Went to an actaul Pull up 'station'. Bars were thicker and rubber coated. Bars were angled down at ends. Could only do sets of 5 - 6 per set...did not like that...gotta get back to my 5 sets of 10...

***vanity check: Ok...I was doing the Pull Ups...mirror in front of me to watch my form while I did my set. self talk: ok, grip set. Lower to full stretch, now drive up thru the elbows, arch back, pushing chest up torwards the top, squeeze the 'blades together at the top, then repeat. Good. Check.
Now...look at my lats...they are looking fairly good...WTF can I not do more than 5 friggin reps??????? 
THAT was going thru my head while I was doing this...

'moomba...u are safe for the Pull Up contest for a while......


**DB rows...dunno if was grip or not, but they weren't too good either. on a good note...AT LEAST I WENT.

Only missed the one workout....so am gonna pound the legs unmercelessly on Tuesday morning...
i'm gonna pull an 'Archie' and spew forth after my workout...



Kinda funny...ever try to explain things to people that have no interest in BB'ing? Was telling my mother...how it seems my chest is respnding again...(go figure...favorite part) but I am waiting for other things to kick in...and I feel my body is 'imbalanced'....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Bar Story...
sorry..not too much to report. Fairly quiet night.
Almost had another problem with a girl again....hate that...I ended up insulting her..  but she complied. 
...no drinking on the dance floor. If I see people w/ drinks, I am always friendly and polite and use both hand signals w/ me verbally asking/telling them to take their drinks off the dance floor. Rarely have problems with it. Walked up on some girl last night w/ a drink. Try to get her attention by lightly placing my hand on her shoulder. (always do this...positive results) She moved off. Tried it again, but was more directly in front of her. She stuck her arm out at me (more or less a stiff arm) and turned and moved off. 
Me: No longer smiling
Tried again, handa little more firm on her shoulder...she tried to get away again. (Think she was a little drunk...and maybe thought I was just some guy trying to hit on her, so I took that into account) I called to her, where she said something to the effect of, get away from me. (pure, "i'm a hot girl" attitude)
Ok....time to get this over with...
ME: Hey, dummy! You aren't THAT good looking...now get your damn drink OFF MY DANCE FLOOR. 
She shot me a quick look...then complied.... 
She walked off and handed it to some guy...maybe boyfriend??? Then went back to dance. He was 'eye-balling' me....just looked 'thru' him, shok my head and went on my way...
That's about it.

Nothing too exciting.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

that's a good one...don't you hate girls who "know" they are good looking?? grr....

That workout isn't THAT bad...hell, your doing 50 more pullups than I can do!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 16, 2006)

I always thought every chick in a bar/club thought they were good looking.    Either way, you can still do more pullups then me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

C'mon.....Burner.....Don't punk out on the pullups....Keep working 'em


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

don't worry, brotha...not punking...am now pissed toget my sets back towhere they should be.... (50 wihin 5 sets) - I won't do any weighted pull ups till I can do that for a few consecutive work outs...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't worry, brotha...not punking...am now pissed toget my sets back towhere they should be.... (50 wihin 5 sets) - I won't do any weighted pull ups till I can do that for a few consecutive work outs...



I figured....I just wanted to give you some extra motivation


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I always thought every chick in a bar/club thought they were good looking.  Either way, you can still do more pullups then me.


well, in my old age...I found out there are a few small little phrases that you can use to really deflate a woman's over inflated ego...
above was one...I really don't use them...I AM a nice guy....
now..the end-all, be-all, of insults to a woman..and only use in case of emergency....
tell her she's ugly. 
But, enough of that,. I believe in the positive of things...do'nt dwell on the negatives, right!

Now...keep doing the Pull Ups...and u will be matching moomba soon enough! 
Like I mentioned, I started out on that gravitron w/ assissted...till I go go normal..then till I cold do my 50-in-5, then I added weight. Takes time. One workout at a time, brotha! 

Hiya Billie! YEah..I hate ego...I have found out...alot of the 'hot' girls have issues....I learned..and still work on keeping it in mind something Ihave heard some time back..and still hear occasionally: No matter how good looking a woman is, someone else was tired of her BS. 
..and I screwed up a possible new 'romance'....cute girl...made eye contact a few times....she seemed to warm to me...I saw her a few times back and forth...not sure whyI didn't say hello....she was closer to 21 than 31....but I dunno...if I see her again...will make a point to say howdy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I figured....I just wanted to give you some extra motivation


the way I am going...put some lasagna above the pull up station and I will be up there all day...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

How's it going, Burner?  You can also deflate a good looking snotty girl's ego by telling them you are recruiting for a swimsuit calender and asking her if she knows of any good looking girls that might want to participate.  Stand back, pause while it sinks in and watch for smoke coming out of the ears.: laugh:


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2006)

did I read a pull up competition  

Are you doing wide grip or narrow grip Mr. Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Burner? You can also deflate a good looking snotty girl's ego by telling them you are recruiting for a swimsuit calender and asking her if she knows of any good looking girls that might want to participate. Stand back, pause while it sinks in and watch for smoke coming out of the ears.: laugh:


  
now...THAT'S a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> did I read a pull up competition
> 
> Are you doing wide grip or narrow grip Mr. Burner?


u back at them again, NT? THe only person that is in your 'league' now is the moomba....
I always take them wide...when reps fall, I narrow to shoulder width to keep reps up, then try to go super wide again...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, congrats on the No-Straps too, I don't believe in 'em myself!!! BTW, Love your Bar stories my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the way I am going...put some lasagna above the pull up station and I will be up there all day...



I am thinking more along the lines of having Billie or Devlin up there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

wow...just imagine how we would have to sit on top of that bar..............


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...just imagine how we would have to sit on top of that bar..............



ummmmm ok  

Yep Burner ... I'm officially back at the gym full time after the strike.    Although, I'm not at the 3 plate pull up level yet, I will be back by summer for sure.  I have set a new goal to do one pull up with 160lbs (body weight)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...just imagine how we would have to sit on top of that bar..............


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...just imagine how we would have to sit on top of that bar..............


I'm STILL visualizing that, thank you.....whew...I am gonna need a minute...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummmmm ok
> 
> Yep Burner ... I'm officially back at the gym full time after the strike.  Although, I'm not at the 3 plate pull up level yet, I will be back by summer for sure. I have set a new goal to do one pull up with 160lbs (body weight)


looks like we have a new contestant.....good luck to you, brotha! We'll see where I am at by this summer...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

No gym lastnight. I ended up ironing 10 out of 14 shirts....looked up..and time had run out.. 
almost as well...ended up NOT bing a bouncer lastnight, but more of a bussboy/food runner, bar bitch....u name it. I wish I had one of those 'ped-o-meters on my foot...like to see how much I actually walked/ran lastnight. showed up @ 5pm...clocked out @ 2:30.....

As mentioned in BM's journal...tried sushi last night...I'll stick to steak and chicken..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like we have a new contestant.....good luck to you, brotha! We'll see where I am at by this summer...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...just imagine how we would have to sit on top of that bar..............


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 17, 2006)

darlin'

Oh, you should try more sushi....it is very good, I love it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

only if I had the company of a gorgeous woman who can reagail me with good company....
Hiya hottie! Nice to see u here! Anything new w/ you and the family?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey good lookin! I haven't tried sushi yet either...hubby won't even try!! But I will try any kind of food at least one time  At least you TRIED it!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like we have a new contestant.....good luck to you, brotha! We'll see where I am at by this summer...



 ... I'm sure my tiny bod will be no match for either ym or you when you get rolling with the weights again ... but it's fun to think BIG


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

there are three things that are big on me, brotha..
my gut, my mouth, and my......ego...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> As mentioned in BM's journal...tried sushi last night...I'll stick to steak and chicken..



I miss a few days in here and what's the first thing I see when I stop in....Burner sticking to steak and chicken.  Ohh and him not going to the gym


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...just imagine how we would have to sit on top of that bar..............



  Ohh yeah couldn't have said that any better


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

we're so...BAD ....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I'm sure my tiny bod will be no match for either ym or you when you get rolling with the weights again ... but it's fun to think BIG



NT - you are a "sandbagger"    LOL ........


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I miss a few days in here and what's the first thing I see when I stop in....Burner sticking to steak and chicken.  Ohh and him not going to the gym



The more things change, the more they stay the same, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

shooosh! All of you.....having a bad week.
I even got up this morning...had to clean up a little: gu is coming to fix my leather couch...had to be to work on time: 0730...will go this aftenoon.
I need a friggin vacation....

On a good dnote: I do have a 'hang out' date w/ a friend on Thursday and gonna geto together w/ an old girl friend next week sometime. 
...AND...hoping that cute girl, Nikki calls me this week....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shooosh! All of you.....having a bad week.
> I even got up this morning...had to clean up a little: gu is coming to fix my leather couch...had to be to work on time: 0730...will go this aftenoon.
> I need a friggin vacation....
> 
> ...




Don't hate the "playa"  ... hate the game.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

...AND! I might have secured another client for the Feb / March time..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> NT - you are a "sandbagger"    LOL ........



four months off took it's toll on me 

but it's coming back together ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

me too....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

ok....just got off the phone w/ another gentleman I have been 'workng' with. Just in the phone / email stage...as are most of the others....it might have just turned up a notch...that cold be TWO closings next month...and am still working on that one guy who says he wants to close next month....now if I can get three closings next month....(not to forget my $$ land buyers who are coming out next month..not sure if they are gonna buy or just look this time) If they buy...that could be FOUR closings....BIG $$$...now...to handle all those...and not get FIRED from my full time job....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Holy cow my Friend, thats alot on your plate, you can handle it though!!! Best wishes for you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow my Friend, thats alot on your plate, you can handle it though!!! Best wishes for you!!!



I read this and thought he was eating smorgasbord or something


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of good things coming.  I'll let you buy the sushi when I get there!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

Workout? Has anyone seen a workout in here


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok....just got off the phone w/ another gentleman I have been 'workng' with. Just in the phone / email stage...as are most of the others....it might have just turned up a notch...that cold be TWO closings next month...and am still working on that one guy who says he wants to close next month....now if I can get three closings next month....(not to forget my $$ land buyers who are coming out next month..not sure if they are gonna buy or just look this time) If they buy...that could be FOUR closings....BIG $$$...now...to handle all those...and not get FIRED from my full time job....


I hope those work out for you.  I know what it feels like to lose something like that.  I'll be thinking of you .  I also got a big project that is going to be decided on in the next few days.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

'morning. Thanks for the well wishes...
NO.....no workouts this week. this week is just shit. I was gonna go this morning....but would be all off....and am gonna be busy all weekend...so, just call it a total loss this week and hit it on Moday...


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hope everything works out with the closings. Its definitely awesome money especially when they are all together. Big Payoff!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Heya bud glad to hear the closings are coming to an end soon.  Don't worry about the gym right now get situated with them closings....get paid...then worry about the gym.  You know as well as I do that them weights will always be there for ya.  They are like a dumb dog they let you abuse em all you want and never run away!

Just keep on truckin big guy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Workout? Has anyone seen a workout in here


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

hey........have fun on your date tonight!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

FYI - I am 90% to be in Denver on 2/7 - 2/9.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud glad to hear the closings are coming to an end soon. Don't worry about the gym right now get situated with them closings....get paid...then worry about the gym. You know as well as I do that them weights will always be there for ya. They are like a dumb dog they let you abuse em all you want and never run away!
> 
> Just keep on truckin big guy!


aww...You're just saying that 'cause you wanna catch up to me...
 
no closings yet....just busting my ass trying to get them into contrqact...THEN to closing....
Just got knocked way off my schedule....all will be fine Monday

Thanks for the well sishes, all.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> FYI - I am 90% to be in Denver on 2/7 - 2/9.


well then, so will I.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning. Thanks for the well wishes...
> NO.....no workouts this week. this week is just shit. I was gonna go this morning....but would be all off....and am gonna be busy all weekend...so, just call it a total loss this week and *HIT* it on Moday...


Did I read HIT??? SWEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did I read HIT??? SWEEEEEEEEEET!!!


I think he ment hit like "I 'hit' the man in the face with a half eated moon pie"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Damn H-I-T lovers!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aww...You're just saying that 'cause you wanna catch up to me...
> 
> no closings yet....just busting my ass trying to get them into contrqact...THEN to closing....
> Just got knocked way off my schedule....all will be fine Monday
> ...


Hey man your just gonna have to face it...come summer I'm gonna be right up there with ya....big numbers, big muscles, and big bills 

You know I'm here for ya mi amigo!  My emails always open!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

yo DB!
So...it is your mission to catch me..and my mission to make it REALLY hard for you to do that....get 'er done!

ok..it snowed here last night. Normally, I LOVE snow...but as you recall...my car...doesn't....Its bad when you actually have to think about your drive home. (Colorado...lots of hills = no traction..unpassable obsticle)
Got 1/2 way home...was at base of long, med. grade hill....would have been ok...but there was a traffic light on it, 1/2 way up...cars would have to stop for it...then have no traction to get moving again...instant parking lot.
I was able to turn it around and take another route...had to go up a hill. Was doing ok...had momentum...but had to slow as was coming up on another group of cars...eiter they were drivig too cautiously..or got caught at a light. That last 100 yards...was slow going....wheels spinning. (Have I mentioned that I paid 700.00 for aggressive all season tires...still not working)
Got to the top....then had togo down the opposite side of said hill...unfortunately, this was fairly steep.
Lost control of the car a couple times...actually had to start a 'checklist' in my head..what to do: either go and rear end the car that I am sliding towards...(I was actually speeding up) or find a way to get the car to slam intothe curb. 
Kept my cool...worked the ABS and steering..and a LOT of will power..and got it backunder control....ended up riding the brakes down the hill at 1mph...(down hill on a curve....) It was snow / ice mixed....NO traction...
Got home....finally...put the car away...and that was that...no date. Nothing.
Woke up this morning...to more snow, so any thoughts of going tothe gym were squashed as I got ready and left early for work...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Lost control of the car a couple times...Kept my cool...worked the ABS ...



  You go all week without working out, and yet when your life's in danger, THEN you decide to work your abs.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You go all week without working out, and yet when your life's in danger, THEN you decide to work your abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

ha! good one....


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2006)

how are you going to be in this pull up comp if you don't get to the gym my friend?  Tonight is my first real attempt at doing the pulls and additional weight ... I'll report to ya on Monday what I was able to accomplish.  I've started to do cardio every second day with the goal on not being the biggest, but being in the best damn shape for the big 4-0 bday party.  Who knows what beach/Vegas pool I'll be lounging around at


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2006)

40


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> how are you going to be in this pull up comp if you don't get to the gym my friend? Tonight is my first real attempt at doing the pulls and additional weight ... I'll report to ya on Monday what I was able to accomplish. I've started to do cardio every second day with the goal on not being the biggest, but being in the best damn shape for the big 4-0 bday party. Who knows what beach/Vegas pool I'll be lounging around at


tell ya what...u pay 1/2 my bills, I will quit one of my jobs and I'll be in the gym every day I am supposed to..until hen,I do as best I can...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey good lookin! Happy Friday! Gonna go riding this weekend? I'm starting to get busy on weekends now...not sure when the next time I will get to go.

Glad to hear that things are going well for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

just made phone contact with my land buyer. (the pics I showed) had her laughing and joking around while I was telling her about soe ofthe properties they are interested in...I still say, character plays a large role in sales...You earn their trust, they will stick with you.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent recovery with the car my Friend, now uh..............get back to the gym!!! Seriously BRother Burner, have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds like things are going well, Burner.  Save some of that snow for my trip, wouldya?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yo DB!
> So...it is your mission to catch me..and my mission to make it REALLY hard for you to do that....get 'er done!
> 
> ok..it snowed here last night. Normally, I LOVE snow...but as you recall...my car...doesn't....Its bad when you actually have to think about your drive home. (Colorado...lots of hills = no traction..unpassable obsticle)
> ...


700.00 for aggressive all season tires
Kept my cool

Priceless!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You go all week without working out, and yet when your life's in danger, THEN you decide to work your abs.


 
well, they say when your life flashes before your eyes, that you do some funny things...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, Burner hasn't posted in here all day.  Do you think he's at the gym?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wow, Burner hasn't posted in here all day.  Do you think he's at the gym?



All depends.  Is it at the top of a hill, the bottom or half way ?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wow, Burner hasn't posted in here all day.  Do you think he's at the gym?




BAAHAAAHAAAHAAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAA   

Oh man....good one, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

nope. just 'stood' up by some dumb twit....she was all hot-n-bothered to buy a home...been trading emails and calls while she made preparations to move...get here...sat her down witha lender...got her prequalified...all was good to go...told her I had all of Saturday (today) blocked for us to go and look at as many homes as she wanted....nobody has heard form her since that day at the lenders'...Tuesday...left messages...emails...very annoying. Gonna try her one more time....stupid young people....don't understand what an appointment is....oy.
Was gonna go to the gym today, actually...but am here at the office covering for a friend....so will start fresh on Monday...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

That sucks, dude.  Maybe she got kidnapped or something?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. just 'stood' up by some dumb twit....she was all hot-n-bothered to buy a home...been trading emails and calls while she made preparations to move...get here...sat her down witha lender...got her prequalified...all was good to go...told her I had all of Saturday (today) blocked for us to go and look at as many homes as she wanted....nobody has heard form her since that day at the lenders'...Tuesday...left messages...emails...very annoying. Gonna try her one more time....stupid young people....don't understand what an appointment is....oy.
> Was gonna go to the gym today, actually...but am here at the office covering for a friend....so will start fresh on Monday...


Keep pluggin away, Burner.  You know opportunities come and go.  Can't dwell on the ones that are gone.  I hate people that miss appointments with a no call, no show attitude.  Very rude.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the wasted day my Friend, next time will be better!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. just 'stood' up by some dumb twit....she was all hot-n-bothered to buy a home...been trading emails and calls while she made preparations to move...get here...sat her down witha lender...got her prequalified...all was good to go...told her I had all of Saturday (today) blocked for us to go and look at as many homes as she wanted....nobody has heard form her since that day at the lenders'...Tuesday...left messages...emails...very annoying. Gonna try her one more time....stupid young people....don't understand what an appointment is....oy.
> Was gonna go to the gym today, actually...but am here at the office covering for a friend....so will start fresh on Monday...


 
ok...I retract this. She had a family emergency in Va she had to go and take care of. She FINALLY emailed me and the lender to explain..and that she wanst towait till he husband gets back next month to look together. Good enough. So I will close them in March...hopefully...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

*GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!*
*RALLY UP!   WE got time, y'all!*

*C'mon D!     *


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

bar Story:
nothing exciting...at least on my floor...sounds like there was some mayhem in the main room...but not my 'jurisdiction'...
Had to help some D R U N K girl at closing last night...poor thing....I've gottan that drunk in a bar once....it happens...I had to carry her down the stairs...I do'nt envy the headache she must have today...
oh..and as I 'expected' that girl did not call. No great loss...the search continues..

Going back to the gym tomorrow....so y'all watchout now! I'm just 'chomping at the bit' to get back in there. (Thought I'd use some horsey lingo for Devlin)


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bar Story:
> nothing exciting...at least on my floor...sounds like there was some mayhem in the main room...but not my 'jurisdiction'...
> Had to help some D R U N K girl at closing last night...poor thing....I've gottan that drunk in a bar once....it happens...I had to carry her down the stairs...I do'nt envy the headache she must have today...
> oh..and as I 'expected' that girl did not call. No great loss...the search continues..
> ...



Aww thanks.  It about time you get your butt back in the gym.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Going back to the gym tomorrow....so y'all watchout now! I'm just 'chomping at the bit' to get back in there. (Thought I'd use some horsey lingo for Devlin)



You haven't been slacking off have you?!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> *GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!*
> *RALLY UP!   WE got time, y'all!*
> 
> *C'mon D!     *


That's all they got now......Time.  Like, about 8 months.  Guess Burner won't be coming to visit me in the motor city in two weeks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Going back to the gym tomorrow....so y'all watchout now! I'm just 'chomping at the bit' to get back in there. (Thought I'd use some horsey lingo for Devlin)


 


Giddyup!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Noticed your snow adventure a couple pages ago. (yea, I know, I'm behind on my reading these days)  Thought I'd share that when we drove out of Alaska back in Nov '03, we lost control twice and came within 6 inches of going over a cliff in the middle of nowhere.  So I feel ya there.  BTW, wassup with the Donkeys?  The Bears' offense looked better then they did.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Guess they did not want it bad enuf...

Have 8 months....HA! oy...

Yep, alarm set and everything....gonna get up and nail chest....start fresh.

Let's roll!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Yep, alarm set and everything....gonna get up and nail chest....start fresh.
> 
> Let's roll!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

okie dokie....here it comes....buckle up...it was a doozie.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

23 Jan 06:

Chest / Bis:

Inc. DB bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*5, *120*5!!!, *80*8

DB Bench Press:
4*90*5  hhmmm.....
****Super Set****
Standing BB Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 105*5, 105*5

Hammer Strength Decline Bench:
90*10, 125*6, 125*6
****Super Set****
Alt. DB Curl:
30*8, 35*8, 40*6

***Time

**Wanted to do last SS exercize, but girl was on the Free Motion Cable Station. Looked at the time..and had to boogie anyway... 

I got my 120lb Db's up again! WAHOO! Need to work on them though...pretty shaky. had a guy come over to spot. I told him how I wanted to be spotted...thought all was going to be good to go. Nope. I got the weights ready, took my breaths...used my legs to bump the weight up to lifting position....then..nothing...WTF is this guy??? As the weight (REALLY FUQQIN HEAVY BTW) was starting to get 'out of shape'. (going off plane) Got it back under control and back on my lap. "ok...you need to be directly behind me and as soon as I get the weights in my hand, get your hands on my elbows and help me get them up."
2nd attempt worked. Left arm..as usual did not wanna play...but it went up...reluctantly. I got my 5...might have been a little shallow on the rep, but if was, not by much. I was WIPED by that set, so I dropped the weight significantly. BUT! I got it! Now, to get my 3 sets of 5 back..then work on getting those up to sets of 10!

**rest of workout went well. Still babying the biceps...
**my joints are a bit sore now...but hey...I DID lift a decent amount of weight...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

**almost forgot...I even ALMOST di cardio this morning....but got there about 1/2 hour too late. Working on getting up in time to get there to do both.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, a workout ! Nice incline DB benches.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Job, Burner! I've not seen anyone press those db's at my gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks....am rather pleased I got them up...I kinda just told myself I was gonna do them...
Bad thing: My gym tops out @ te 120's....so all I can do now is rep them.(when I get better at them)
Old gym had up to 180lbs, I think. Couple 'gym friends' of mine from there....geez...se them repping 315 on incline bb bench...THEN do 150lb'ers on flat bench...THAT was impressive....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, a workout ! Nice incline DB benches.


more to follow...stay tuned...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

Hot diggity dog a damn workout!!!!

Awsome pressing mi amigo!!!  I have a long way to go to catch up to your pressing strength!  My pulls are by far my best.....pressing sucks ball for me!

And you thought about cardio!!!  Improvement....you know why right?

'Knowing is half the battle'.....you know you need to do cardio now you just need to get up earlier and do it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks....am rather pleased I got them up...I kinda just told myself I was gonna do them...
> Bad thing: My gym tops out @ te 120's....so all I can do now is rep them.(when I get better at them)
> Old gym had up to 180lbs, I think. Couple 'gym friends' of mine from there....geez...se them repping 315 on incline bb bench...THEN do 150lb'ers on flat bench...THAT was impressive....


I have a few guys in my gym that do that its nasty!!!!  so insane.  Worst part is when they do DB Military Presses-no back support-with the 150lbers!!!  Thats freaking crazy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

damn...you used those big boys today, didn't ya??  Nice job with that...and you almost *di* cardio today??  lol...maybe tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have a few guys in my gym that do that its nasty!!!! so insane. Worst part is when they do DB Military Presses-no back support-with the 150lbers!!! Thats freaking crazy!


yeah.. THAT'S sick! I'm still waiting to get up 80's with good form for more than 3 reps...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...you used those big boys today, didn't ya?? Nice job with that...and you almost *di* cardio today?? lol...maybe tomorrow


maybe even tonight....muhahahahaaa.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

AWESOME w/o my Friend!!! Holy cow thats some serious weight!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> **almost forgot...I even *ALMOST di cardio *this morning....but got there about 1/2 hour too late. Working on getting up in time to get there to do both



It's a start...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 23, 2006)

What's cardio?  I've heard that word mentioned before and was curious.  
Great w/o man!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks, brotha! It was...aaiiiight.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

What's happening, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

24 Jan 06:
LEGS:
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10, 315*3, 315*3 

machine Hack Squat:
140*6, 140*6, 140*6, 140*6

**done.
Was down and dirty. Was disappointed w/ squats...but then again, have not been consisstant w/ them, so guess cannot expect them to be on top form...
Gimme a couple weeks...will get that set of 20 w/ 225!

HO-LEE-CRAP! There were a lot of high school kids in there this morning....they ALL had bad form. REALLY wanted to offer help they were so bad...actually disrupted my workout by watching what they were doing...

They rearranged the machines and I couldn't readily find the leg curl and leg extension machines...saw the time and called it.


***note***right arm - bones / tendons feeling 'it' today from that heavy weight...might need to drink a little more skim milk for the calcium?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME w/o my Friend!!! Holy cow thats some serious weight!!!


funny..  that's what I say when u do your back / legs...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice  

Good job....I was sad with my squats too, but we'll get it back...just a little bit of time and practice!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

hey hottie....naw....reps were low and weight felt heavy.....
Within a couple weeks though...things will pick up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good Burner....you'll be doing the 20's soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

in a few weeks, legs will be back to "normal" weights


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HO-LEE-CRAP! There were a lot of high school kids in there this morning....they ALL had bad form. REALLY wanted to offer help they were so bad...actually disrupted my workout by watching what they were doing...
> 
> They rearranged the machines and I couldn't readily find the leg curl and leg extension machines...saw the time and called it.


Now you know how I felt the other day when the football team was in my gym and just did everything like shit!  That is why I had to shut them up!

As for moving machines thats retarded....try that by me you get an ass whoopin!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

THEY WERE BOLTED DOWN!
(must have been some female manager's decision....u know...woman are notorius...for wanting to rearange things...)


See, I am free to make any comment I wish...now...why am I single again?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

DAM! I've been on the phone w/ several people this morning....(Had to sneak away from here to my car to make the calls: real estate calls) WHEW! Can I have some MORE stress, please?
One of my clients, they are narrowing homes by pictures and descriptions to their top 5...now they want ME to CHOOSE the best home for them....How about THAT for kicks? I duno if I want that much responsability...seriously....what if something about the house 'I' pick just doesn't work for them...now they own it? 
I am having to take time off here (full time job) to get to these appointments...hoping it isn't ticking off the boss....
This other couple, they are starting to get serious, are having me search ALL over the 'Springs to find their home....still nto sure when they are moving out...(But will be a GOOOOD comission if/when they do)
I am trying to manage, search for and gather mass information for 8 different couples/ families right now. Some are immediate, some are near future buyers...(crosses fingers)
If I can get all these people CLOSED without getting fired fro here will be a serious MIRACLE. (not to mention making some gooooood coin. read: Pay off a couple bills...maybe have that downpayment for that BMW I want...)

oh..and a VACATION...'cause I am gonna NEED it!
 
THIS is what I am dealing with...and I am good...but I swear i am forgetting SOMETHING on my house that is closing on Thursday...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it either slows down for you, or gets to where you don't need one or the other, best wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd just assume do the real estate....just gotta get consisstant sales...
Thanks!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, that's some crazy sh**.  My old man used to be in real estate, and always said it can get pretty hectic when people can't make their own decisions.  BTW, which spear you the tip of?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> THEY WERE BOLTED DOWN!
> (must have been some female manager's decision....u know...*woman are notorius...for wanting to rearange things...)*
> 
> See, I am free to make any comment I wish...now...why am I single again?




  Hey now we women can rearrange parts of men when we feel the need too.  Plus in my gym the friggin men for some reason feel the need to not only move things around, but they leave plates on the floor, don't rack the dumbbels.  How hard is it to put a weight back on a rack


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

I may have missed it burner...I know about the real estate, and the bouncing....but what is the 3rd job??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I may have missed it burner...I know about the real estate, and the bouncing....but what is the 3rd job??


the 3rd job..is the one i am at now...the one that actually pays my bills.
I don't really have a job to do at the moment...we are in between projects...my being on-line all day spreading my endearing charm and wit...

When we get all the hardware and software in place and such, I will be an e-mail sys. admin contracted to the Air Force. (Sure I will still have time to spread said wit and charm)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey now we women can rearrange parts of men when we feel the need too.  Plus in my gym the friggin men for some reason feel the need to not only move things around, but they leave plates on the floor, don't rack the dumbbels. How hard is it to put a weight back on a rack


HA! I KNEW it woulda been u that was gonna respond to this...
BTW:  
Naw..there's a difference...you are talking about men being 'slobs'....'leaving things lying aroud'.
I am talking about rearranging....
I have female friends who will rearrange their whole house / apratment, whatever, cause: 'they were just tired ofthey it looked that way'.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

today is scheduled day off. even slept in...then 15 minutes late for work...oops.
will just make it up later.
Arm isn't bothering me today, so shold be good to go for tomorrow's delt workout!
Gotta make sure I am up and in the gym early tomorrow...it's my closing  0830...WAHOO!
Bt got my financial worked out w/ team lead lastnight...still gonna get a healthy chunk ripped out of my commission for realtor fees/ dues... 
So, beside getting my new 'used' refrigerator, garage door opener installed and passport renewed...am gonna have to just leave the rest in the bank to line the account....
Have three more leads I have to contact this morning to follow up to see if they are actually interested in purchasing...
(about time to sneak out to my car to make calls....)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> , which spear you the tip of?


the pointy one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

oh..no workout today...scheduled day off.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..no workout today...scheduled day off.


yea u said that already


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

I just enjoyed not having to wake up that much earlier to go to the gym...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Enjoy the time off my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

Days off rock!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

at least my right arm isn't hurting from those heavy db presses...I will be able to hit the delts tomorrow...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Days off rock!



Burner has lots of days off.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HA! I KNEW it woulda been u that was gonna respond to this...
> BTW:
> Naw..there's a difference...you are talking about men being 'slobs'....'leaving things lying aroud'.
> I am talking about rearranging....
> I have female friends who will rearrange their whole house / apratment, whatever, cause: 'they were just tired ofthey it looked that way'.



 

I leave the re-decorating to my sister, she's the one that can make a living at it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

ahem...can someone please direct me to this alleged smiley page???

oh yeah...Burner...can we have steaks today with out cottage cheese?? yummy...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> at least my right arm isn't hurting from those heavy db presses...I will be able to hit the delts tomorrow...


HIT 'em hard my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner has lots of days off.


a wholeatta rockin!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ahem...can someone please direct me to this alleged smiley page???
> 
> oh yeah...Burner...can we have steaks today with out cottage cheese??
> yummy...


 
not sure where lady dev got hers from but here's where I get mine:
http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm


hmm...steak......

Guess what....got my closing today....made a nice deposit into my account !  
Gonna get my garaqge door opener installed next week! WAHOO! Get my passport renewed (for my vaation I see myself taking) and buying a used fridge...(with icemaker..)
Then sit on the rest till I get more checks in...

Next check gets me a new BBQ grill!! I've been w/out a grill for over a year now...kinda like having my cooking ablilties amputated....need...to....grill....steak......


How about steak AND Cottage cheese!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll come out for a steak and cottage cheese, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

should be getting that new grill in march!

Steak and marg party at my place! be warned...it's kinda small....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'll come out for a steak and cottage cheese, LOL!!!


I'll come out and install your garage door opener.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not sure where lady dev got hers from but here's where I get mine:
> http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm


 
Thats where I got it.



> Guess what....got my closing today....made a nice deposit into my account !
> Gonna get my garaqge door opener installed next week! WAHOO! Get my passport renewed (for my vaation I see myself taking) and buying a used fridge...(with icemaker..)
> Then sit on the rest till I get more checks in...
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

wow...steak, Margaritas, and Cottage cheese...am I in Heaven?? 

Don't worry Burner...if there are too many people, we can start stacking them vertically


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll come out and install your garage door opener.



I can install the batteries in the remote.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

I can help make the Margaritas and make sure everyone's glass remains full.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mornin' darlin'  

Umm.......did someone say something about margaritas?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...steak, Margaritas, and Cottage cheese...am I in Heaven??
> 
> Don't worry Burner...if there are too many people, we can start stacking them vertically


Heavan? Naw...too presumptuous.
Allow me to introduce u to:
Mike's Bar and Grill and Massage Emporium.
Reservations preferred, but walk-ins always accepted...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I can help make the Margaritas and make sure everyone's glass remains full.


sounds like it's gonna be a 'fulll room'. might have to move to a bigger location..anybody have a hot tub....hhmm...women in a hot tub....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Mike's Bar and Grill and Massage Emporium.
> Reservations preferred, but walk-ins always accepted...




Welcome!   Liquor in the front.  Poker in the rear.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

I started feeling really shitty again last night. 
Went to walmart and got some sudafed and stayed in and went to bed early. Feel better today.
Don't get it. I am healthy. I eat...drink planty of water. take my multi-vitamin, wash my hands, etc...and I still catch colds....
Will hit my delts this afternon before I go downtown....gonna look pumped..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Allow me to introduce u to:
> Mike's Bar and Grill and Massage Emporium.
> Reservations preferred, but walk-ins always accepted...




hello!  I'd like an appointment please.  Um...... I can come in at 12, 1, 2, 3, 3:30, 4:15, 5, 6:10, 7:00, 8:00, 9:25 AND 10:10.    

I'd like to reserve the usual please!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> hello! I'd like an appointment please. Um...... I can *cum* at 12, 1, 2, 3, 3:30, 4:15, 5, 6:10, 7:00, 8:00, 9:25 AND 10:10.
> 
> I'd like to reserve the usual please!


 
 
whew! The 'usual', eh? Glad I take my multi-vitamin....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Welcome! Liquor in the front. Poker in the rear.


Show them my motto!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Heavan? Naw...too presumptuous.
> Allow me to introduce u to:
> Mike's Bar and Grill and Massage Emporium.
> Reservations preferred, but walk-ins always accepted...


 
I would like all the time that Fitgirl is not using...you'd better take 2 vitamins today sweetheart!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I would like all the time that Fitgirl is not using...you'd better take 2 vitamins today sweetheart!!



Burner, it looks like you'll be needing some help.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Did I hear "help", I'm on my way!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

hey, hey, hey....burner hasn't even told me and B if the times were available yet!!   Now, I mean, I usually get my usual table and the bartendar knows me by name....but I still have the jackhammeringstudbeast to give the "green light".


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> but I still have the jackhammeringstudbeast to give the "green light".



Did someone call me?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I would like all the time that Fitgirl is not using...you'd better take 2 vitamins today sweetheart!!



Sorry ladies, I already booked him, but I am willing to share


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

sometimes....it's *GOOD *being me....



ladies, u have VIP status...just come on in....

Fellas....sorry...still young enough to not need the pinch hitter yet...
But, you'll be on ready alert just in case...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

lol...do you have them on speed dial....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad I'm bringing my own "friend".  You're getting all the ladies.  I don't think Sudafed is what you need to be getting at Wal-Mart.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

do they sell viagra in bulk now??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

No sign of Burner.  Maybe Fitgirl did him in.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> No sign of Burner.  Maybe Fitgirl did him in.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Triple Threat
> No sign of Burner. Maybe Fitgirl did him in.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

>



Burner doing cardio   No way !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner doing cardio   No way !



It wouldn't have to have taken very long.  Two pumps and a squirt and he'd be done.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It wouldn't have to have taken very long.  Two pumps and a squirt and he'd be done.



 

Ok that one had me spitting ice tea out.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey handsome, just stopping by to say hello but it appears you've gone AWOL yourself!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

good one!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 30, 2006)

Go Burner Go


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> No sign of Burner. Maybe Fitgirl did him in.


I'm not that lucky....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, welcome back.    Did you tag along with Pylon?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It wouldn't have to have taken very long. Two pumps and a squirt and he'd be done.


hey...u look thirsty...
how about a nice tall, cool, tasty glass of: HATERAIDE!


Happy Monday all! Weekend was ok....went out Saturday and previewd some homes for my california couple. had one of my favorite female agents go with me as a second pai of eyes, so we knocked out a few of them.
(She told me what her husband did for her....he got full points in my books. Sue, has been going thru a lot of stress w/ things in her life. Her husband, 'kidnapped' her. Dropped her off at a day spa for a full treatment. Picked her up, got ready and took her to a nice restaraunt to have cocktails and appetizers, then took her to a fundue restaraunt for dinner. Then, took her to the Embassy Suites for the rest of the night. All out of the blue. He's da man! <I'm taking notes from this guy>    )

ALMOST bought a car. hard to pass up. 2003 Volvo S60. AWD 2.9L Turbo. Black, plush leather, LOADED. It was at the Mazda dealership. (I just wanted to look at the new Mazda 6neuspeed. (awd turbo) TOO $$... 
It's a 100.00 above what I afford per month....   It's three times the car I have now....AND! They were gonna pay off my car. (Walk away from it, as well as reduce the price of the Volvo a bit...I am trying to find a way....)

Sunday..my body crashed. Got up...went to a meeting, came back and ate, was relaxing and then fell asleep most of the afternoon....werre things I was hoping to get accomplished, but didn't... 

went to Denver last night to hang out with a friend, her work was having a belated Christmas party, so went to that, and got home by midnight...slept thru the alarm...so am gonna have to go to the gym tonight...

Bar Story:
None.
On a good note. Al, the head doorman FINALLY put me back in the main room. (I was sorta put in charge of the second floor...) At the end of the night, I had remarked to Al..:You realize, I was in the main room...and there wasn't a fight..."


I don't really like working there too much now they did the redo on that room, but it was a nice change of pace form always working the top floor.

Oh...this girl I have been saying 'Hi' to for some timel, that I finally asked out last weekend. I found her again this past weekend...told her I still need to get her # so I can call and we can go out. She sort of hesitated and then said: "I know...but you work in a bar"  (I didn't respond with: yeah...but you are always in my bar....what's the difference)
whatever.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

So let's see...no workouts, striking out with the ladies, looking at cars you aren't ready to buy.  Nope, I don't think I missed anything in here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for summing my life...it' looks grim....I am gonan go and jump into a box of Krispy Kremes now.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, turn that frown upside-down, little bobcat!  If it'll help, I'll come visit next week and buy you a drink.  Deal?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

OR...He got some much needed rest, some good pointers from a stud, realized the girl he was chasing was nothing other then a flirt and wasn't worth it, and the car just wasn't right for him right now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm not that lucky....


.

Of course you are....I keep telling you that!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Krispy Kremes??? Oh NO!!! I just might have to Smite thee!!! LOL, hope your weekend went good my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

He doesn't have time to work out:
Tammy takes up multiple sessions
Billie takes up what I've left for her
Burner works at the club, but has no fights
Sees girl, realizes girl doesn't measure up to Tammy and Billie
Decides the next best thing is a car
Sees car, realizes car doesn't measure up to Tammy and Billie
Goes home, decides to rest
Sees couch, realizes couch doesn't measure up to Tammy and Billie
Is exhausted by now and just takes a nap to dream about Tammy and Billie


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, turn that frown upside-down, little bobcat! If it'll help, I'll come visit next week and buy you a drink. Deal?


one....with a pink umbrella? Uncle Pylon, you're the best..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> OR...He got some much needed rest, some good pointers from a stud, realized the girl he was chasing was nothing other then a flirt and wasn't worth it, and the car just wasn't right for him right now.


 
young...but yet wise for his years....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Krispy Kremes??? Oh NO!!! I just might have to Smite thee!!! LOL, hope your weekend went good my Friend!!!


mother told me they are closig the one here in the 'Springs. Told me I need to get down there and get a couple boxes...
um...no I don't....

I haven't had a KK in 6 months?  (when i was on the contract that I worked on Peterson AFB, if u are late, or forgot your badge, you owed a box of KK...and I have this problem of being on time...(My own little way of bucking 'the System'...

yeah...I was late...ALOT....my crew loved me...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> He doesn't have time to work out:
> Tammy takes up multiple sessions
> Billie takes up what I've left for her
> Burner works at the club, but has no fights
> ...


Do'nt forget Devlin.....(hey...it's been a while.....I need to make up for lost time...)
Hell yeah! Rather lie upon a gorgeous woman than a couch...anyday.... 



I just ate a salad...was goood. Needed....chicken..


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> He doesn't have time to work out:
> Tammy takes up multiple sessions
> Billie takes up what I've left for her
> Burner works at the club, but has no fights
> ...



  Now that is a great synopsis!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Do'nt forget Devlin.....(hey...it's been a while.....I need to make up for lost time...)
> Hell yeah! Rather lie upon a gorgeous woman than a couch...anyday....
> 
> 
> ...



 She forgot me


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 30, 2006)

OOoo goody, Krispy Kremes.  I can relate to your car diliemma as we went to the dealership today and found out our dreams were smashed for now as well.  All I can say is, don't buy a Mitsu.  My car is worth half of what I paid for it less then 2 years ago.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Tammy...your my hero


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> She forgot me




I'm sorry Devlin....I didn't mean to forget you honey!!!

OK, I reeeeeaaaaallllllllyyyyy don't think Mr. Burner is going to mind too much a little _(ahem)_ three-some


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Devlin....I didn't mean to forget you honey!!!
> 
> OK, I reeeeeaaaaallllllllyyyyy don't think Mr. Burner is going to mind too much a little _(ahem)_ three-some



burner ... you got it going on my friend


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> She forgot me


Notice, my dear lady...I didn't......
muhahahahaaa....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> OOoo goody, Krispy Kremes. I can relate to your car diliemma as we went to the dealership today and found out our dreams were smashed for now as well. All I can say is, don't buy a Mitsu. My car is worth half of what I paid for it less then 2 years ago.


Well, I think I could squeeze it..but I do not want to be a 'slave' to a payment again....I REALLY do not want to make that misstake again.
I think I am either gonna get that Volvo or the BMW 330 XI. Both are priced similar. 

What were u looking at?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

guess what did NOT happen again this morning....    

REALLY not happy about that....dunno what happened, but missed my time slot...'cause I had to leave earlier to get key to the house I just closed on. (My clients are out of townwers and needed me to get into the house to make sure utilities were on, especially the heater...)
and....I was still late to work....

I am gonna have to hit it tonight....I've been wanting to do some heavy deads.....and try pull-ups on a different appratus. Not the curl cage, but something else...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Sweetheart!   Make it to the gym yesterday or today??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

neither.....that's why I am pissed.
I'm tired of this. I hope these people that I am working actually DO buy....'cause if not...damn.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

ok...am gonna have to leave outta here early so I can pre-view 4 homes this afternoon before I lose the light.
(they are out east of town. (35 minute drive))
So, wipe out another couple hours of vacation time...these people BETTER buy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

good luck!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to do some heavy deads.....and try pull-ups on a different appratus. Not the curl cage, but something else...


Just admit it your embarrased that you wont be able to pull 405


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry such a hectic time for you my Friend, hope it improves much for you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

FYI, I am booked to fly to Denver on the 7th.  I'll get in around 4 I think, but won't need to do anything that evening for work.  If you want to get together for dinner, that would be the time. Let me know what your schedule looks like.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Notice, my dear lady...I didn't......
> muhahahahaaa....



Yes I noticed  



			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Devlin....I didn't mean to forget you honey!!!
> 
> OK, I reeeeeaaaaallllllllyyyyy don't think Mr. Burner is going to mind too much a little (ahem) three-some



It's ok, just teasing.  I don't think he would mind a three-some at all


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

Wouldn't it be a four way?  Or are you three ladies leaving poor burner at home?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be a four way?  Or are you three ladies leaving poor burner at home?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 1, 2006)

Like I said, I don't think he'd mind at all!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be a four way?  Or are you three ladies leaving poor burner at home?



Just the three ladies, I think.  Burner could take pictures to post here.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> FYI, I am booked to fly to Denver on the 7th. I'll get in around 4 I think, but won't need to do anything that evening for work. If you want to get together for dinner, that would be the time. Let me know what your schedule looks like.


that I will sir! (Or will see if I can switch somehting around of i do have to work)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just admit it your embarrased that you wont be able to pull 405


...not at my current rate....rack up another bust for the gym this morning...fuqqin alarm....barely made it up in time to get to work...and have to pull floor duty tonight. am gona be beat by then....
this sucks....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Just the three ladies, I think. Burner could take pictures to post here.


interactive photos....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...not at my current rate....rack up another bust for the gym this morning...fuqqin alarm....barely made it up in time to get to work...and have to pull floor duty tonight. am gona be beat by then....
> this sucks....


sorry to hear it bud!  No worries I wont be going this week either and next week will be light to get me back into it.  Been in bed for a week straight just going up and down my steps makes me sore!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

not the way to start off the year, eh?

whatever this bug is, it seems to be passed around the office. I'm on meds and can't be free of it...

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not the way to start off the year, eh?
> 
> whatever this bug is, it seems to be passed around the office. I'm on meds and can't be free of it...
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!


I figure a few more days and I'll be able to get back to the gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

I keep saying that: ok...TOMORROW I will start fresh...hate saying that...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I keep saying that: ok...TOMORROW I will start fresh...hate saying that...


Hey,   don't sound like that, without a Tomorrow, there can be no goals my Friend!!! Now, get to the gym!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey,   don't sound like that, without a Tomorrow, there can be no goals my Friend!!! Now, get to the gym!!!



Wow, you're crackin the whip everywhere today.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a mandatory work breakfast tomorrow...and then back here....(read: No gym...again....)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Just watched "Flight 93".  Now I'm enraged again.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

refresh my memory...911 attacks?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

whew....ok...here are a couple links to a few homes I had to preview yesterday....thought maybe yuo'd like to see what I see...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=/b628&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/my_photos

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/my_photos


...I've been busy....
(take a fairly good pic too....)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

GOD DUMMAT, BURNER!!!!! How many times do I have to tell you????? My vacation home is not for sale!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the 2nd house pretty well from the pics... I see your journal's up to its usual whoreage


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Make sure you qualify that Seanp156 guy before you do too much work.  But he wouldn't Whore up your journal I'm sure.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> refresh my memory...911 attacks?


Yea dont get me started on the shit....if it were up to me I would have blown that whole god damn sandbox up!  Hope I didn't offend anyone but if I did...go sit in a burning tower pulling people out then come give me a little love chat on how your mind didn't change!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm right with you DB.  That was the most haunting thing I've ever seen.  The movie I saw tonight just rekindled the rage


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Make sure you qualify that Seanp156 guy before you do too much work. But he wouldn't Whore up your journal I'm sure.


 I was thinking Burner could work out a deal for me of.... Free...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Finally popping in here  

I'm another not to get started on 911, I worked outside the city at the time and it wasn't a fun time.  It especially wasn't fun when I was trapped in the city for a short time when a threat came in after the attacks The worst was sitting in our "cheers" type bar waiting for those that worked in the city to check in...it was a very long night and one guy learned he had lost his 3 sons.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

I was in vegas for work.  Yes work.  I was supposed to fly out on 9/11 at 2:30 p.m.  My wife called me and asked if I was alright (it was 5:30 a.m. vegas time) I said yes, why wouldn't I?  She said, turn on the tv.......................................................................


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner....your sick too?? I am so sorry!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> refresh my memory...911 attacks?


disregard this...I just saw that movie....wow......teared up at a couple points....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm right with you DB. That was the most haunting thing I've ever seen. The movie I saw tonight just rekindled the rage


 
...ans we KNOW where there are terrorost camps....why they are still there.....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)

So.....what are these houses going for? (sorry gotta change the subject  )  The second one looks pretty good-sized.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

as memory serves:
250k, 315k, 450k and 182k
....now...if I can get all these sold...that's about 24k in comissions....before...taxes...call it 18k. it'll do. That will be worth the missed workouts...
Oh...and found this...would look good in my garage....:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-V...ryZ47588QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I was in vegas for work. Yes *work. *


that's a code word, isn't it.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's what's going to look good in my garage, once they come out with it of course.  THIS IS WHAT I'VE ALREADY TOLD MY HUBBY I WANT.


http://www.allpar.com/cars/dodge/challenger.html


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

Fitgirl...I KNEW there was a reason I liked you so much...the new challengers are freaking AWSOME!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

this three-some is gonna work out....just fine....


I saw that the other day....and yeah....gotta have me one of those! However, must be toy....can't really haul clients w/ it...

Hey Tam- just think......u get that...the hubby still have the purple one? Your garage will look...suh-weet!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

I brought salad w/ diced up chicken in it for lunch....hmm...gonna be goooood..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Fitgirl...I KNEW there was a reason I liked you so much...the new challengers are freaking AWSOME!




It will go nicely sitting next to our Plum Crazy 70 Challenger....!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I brought salad w/ diced up chicken in it for lunch....hmm...gonna be goooood..




Hey B..that's what I'm having today too!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

great minds, eh?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine was similar.  Chicken and mushrooms over spinach.  I've decided lettuce is too much work...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

How goes it Brother Burner???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

it's about to going outta here! (gotta get hairs cut, then go to office til 9)
Also looks like I am coming down with a case of 'Alpine Flu'.
Only known cure for it is to be on the Slopes of Vail tomorrow morning....

Sounds like the mtn's are getting POUNDED with snow.....friend called up said he has extra ticket. meet him at his house tonight..and he and other friend are driving....just gotta provide my lunch and cocktails....

If I can remember it, I will see if I can take my digi-cam and take some pics of the world famous and world class ski resort, Vail.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Mine was similar. Chicken and mushrooms over spinach. I've decided lettuce is too much work...


lettuce...was easy: tear open bag, dump required amount into container over chicken, seal bag, seal container, put bag back into fridge, place container into Target bag, (they have the best plastic bags) and left for work. Easy fo sheesey!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah...see, the thing is my wife for some reason finds it morally wrong to buy pre-prepped lettuce.  The bagged spinach is a compromise we can live with.  (Plus it has way more nutritional value.)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> (Plus it has way more nutritional value.)


but...it makes you get big forearms and chicken thin legs....
  Yagagagaga, I ams what I ams and that's all that I ams...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2006)

I see a lot of chatter in here but I still haven't seen a 20 rep squat   

    We will be seeing one in here anytime soon???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...it makes you get big forearms and chicken thin legs....
> Yagagagaga, I ams what I ams and that's all that I ams...



That reminds me...I was watching cartoons with the boy last week (Fairly Oddparent, if you must know) and the kid was watching cartoons with his grandpa (ironic, huh?)  The old guy turned on a popeye ripoff, and tells the kid "This is what cartoons were like in my day!  The hero eating his veggies, then showing that punks who's boss with his fists.  Kids raised on these cartoons started three wars, two police actions and the National hockey League!"

Good times....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Py are you anti war? 

Hmmmm 20rep squats...oucher!!!  Py your up for it right?  I know burns wont do it!  I could try but the weight would be shit LOL!  My squats still suck since my shoulder injury!  Form is bad.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Py are you anti war?



I'm not so much anti-war as anti-bad wars.  Like the one we are in.  (And yes, I know I am likely to get some stuff thrown at me, but it's true.  I'm all for going after the guy responsible for 9/11.  But that's not what we're really doing.  Just my 2 cents, and I'll drop it there.)



> Hmmmm 20rep squats...oucher!!!  Py your up for it right?  I know burns wont do it!  I could try but the weight would be shit LOL!  My squats still suck since my shoulder injury!  Form is bad.



I've done them, and love them.  I'm in as soon as I figure out what I keep doing to piss of my neck.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Pics are always welcome my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

Pics  Pics would be very welcome


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

greetings and salutaions, ladies and gentleman....
and DB...

20 rep squats are coming. (I know...so is the 2nd coming, but this will be sooner)
Gonna do a first week back workout this coming then work up...the 20's w/ 225 will have to  wait a while, but I will start w/ the 185 and go up.

As far as my Alpine Flu went...all is well. I have pics of the 'clinic' I went to Copper Mtn. instead. THe treatment wsa the same, and it wsa successful! THe drive however.....was horrific. It wsa snowing HARD all day...and that caused traffic...and it seemed that there were thousands of cases of Alpine Flu, as the roadways were packed. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=/e868
You will notice that oenof our own..Trips has his own run named after him.

Things should all be back on track Monday morning and u will be getting my workouts posted again in a regular and consisstant manner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Trips has his own run named after him.



_Triple Treat?_  Damn, that's Too Much.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

true story...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

I take it, except for the driving that you had a blast.  Now back to the gym buddy


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 5, 2006)

Snow......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh man, that looked like alot of fun!!! I love the snow!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like a blast!

How are the roads in Denver?  I'm not going to have any problems getting around, am I?  I can get a SUV if you think I might need it...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

check w/ weather.com...but the weather has been IN the mountains...dry here.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Things should all be back on track Monday morning and u will be getting my workouts posted again in a regular and consisstant manner.



I'll be checking up on ya to make sure you do what you say you're gonna do!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

damn Brit...that's harsh!!.........I like it!! 


awsome pics by the way...but why are there none of you in there???


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

well, I dug around a bit, and saw the pic of you in the white shirt..Mikey....you are HOT!HOT!HOT!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn Brit...that's harsh!!.........I like it!!
> 
> 
> awsome pics by the way...but why are there none of you in there???


'cause I didn't want to spoil that natural beauty of the mountains...




Thanks for the compliment...that was about 30lbs ago....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

gonna have to go to the gym tonight. Now...everyody knows...Monday nights = national benching night....gonna have to wait to see wha the gym looks like when I get there, whether I do chest, or if I may do delts / tris instead...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

why not all 3???????????

what's for lunch today?? I'm having a salad w/grilled chicken...and possibly an apple


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

'cause I do chest and bis on one day and delts and tris on another...silly...


wow...great minds....just had diced baked chicken with a salad with Kens' italian dressing...hhmm....
apple sounds good too....
I never have god luck getting sweet fruit. It all tastes....bland....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Course, If they are all doing Benches, then maybe that'll free up the cage for some awesome Bicep work,  !!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey, Burner.  Looks like I missed some action in here the past week.  Sorry, your journal was the last I caught up on, but not the least!  Snow trip looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

hey! The 'boarding was fun...but the drive to and from was ridiculous...what would normally take...an hour to get there....took over 4.... each way...

But, boarding while feeling the effects of Jaegar bombs...was...goood.....seemed to go faster down the mtn...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Course, If they are all doing Benches, then maybe that'll free up the cage for some awesome Bicep work,  !!!


wahoo! Viva la bicep rack!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'cause I do chest and bis on one day and delts and tris on another...silly...
> 
> 
> wow...great minds....just had diced baked chicken with a salad with Kens' italian dressing...hhmm....
> ...



What kind of apples you buy?  Gala apples rock!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo! Viva la bicep rack!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't seen a workout posted in a while ????


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

where is Mondays workout??....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

<ahem...right with Tueday's.....MIA....getting off to one of 'those weeks' again>


Woke up too late again this morning (came in late to work..had to go preview a couple homes before coming into the office. I owe a couple hours pf personal time as is...woulda been a couple more if I had gone to gym...and can't go tonight....I have t odrive to Denver when I leave this office to meet up w/ Pylon for dinner....
That's right....it's my turn with the Py......
Gonna have to 'shotgun' the rest of the week.
This is my life...not really happy w/ it. Now...2 of my possible closings have post poned their move/trips out here. Both are due to family problems, so situations beyond their control....will get them later....but woulda REALLY been nice this month....
Went and got more sudafed. Feeling slightly under....this cold will not quite leave me....WTF....I keep warm, take vitamins, wash hands....it's annoying. It just seems everybody has been passing this bug around...just look at the people here. oy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a workout posted in a while ????



Because you're in Burner's journal, silly!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I dug around a bit, and saw the pic of you in the white shirt..Mikey....you are HOT!HOT!HOT!



He's a hottie alright....you should see the rest of him!  Hubba, hubba!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have t odrive to Denver when I leave this office to meet up w/ Pylon for dinner....
> That's right....it's my turn with the Py......


Pylon's got this move he likes to play with realtors where he asks them to take him out and show him their "hot properties".


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon's got this move he likes to play with realtors where he asks them to take him out and show him their "hot properties".




Oh, so Burner and Py are comin' to Texas then?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh, so Burner and Py are comin' to Texas then?


Probably by way of Kentucky and Tennessee A regular old roundup of the IM hot properties.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Probably by way of Kentucky and Tennessee A regular old roundup of the IM hot properties.



Not a bad idea


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

road trip! 

yep...'bout t-minus 4 hours before I meet Pylon....

Well....I dont think I am that much of a hot property....I'm more of a fixer-upper...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a bummer my Friend, hope it gets better for you soon!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep...'bout t-minus 4 hours before I meet Pylon....



Will there be a chaperone or are you going to try your luck?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

had a good time, actually...went to the Outback. met up, shot the breeze, had dinner, then made the hor long trek back home.
Py's good people...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice.   Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

I now have career envy.,..he gets to travel...alot...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> He's a hottie alright....you should see the rest of him! Hubba, hubba!


 
Hey, where are my dirty pictures???? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

here ya go...get a hose to wash off with....
http://www.davidclemens.com/images/mud.jpg


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

oh...and these are the only other pics of me...which u have seen....
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Man BRother Burner, lookin Large and in Charge my Friend!!! Excellent size!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Looking good, Burner.   Glad you and Py had a good time.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2006)

who's Pylon's next victim, I wonder?  Heading east maybe?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I now have career envy.,..he gets to travel...alot...



Trust me, it's nothing to be jealous of.  



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> who's Pylon's next victim, I wonder?  Heading east maybe?



I don't know.  I'm supposed to head to Cincy next week, but haven't seen Cris around in some time.  Then New Orleans and possibly Phoenix after that.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Trust me, it's nothing to be jealous of.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I'm supposed to head to Cincy next week, but haven't seen Cris around in some time.  Then New Orleans and possibly Phoenix after that.



Cincy? As in Ohio?   Ohh no that only 1.5 hours away.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2006)

Blah, blah, blah, slept in, blah, blah, blah, cold, blah, blah, blah... het hem, there is a distinct lack of working out in here Burner!!! Tsk  

Of course I am only bugging ya - ya big pussy!!!  

Get your ass in the gym - October is just around the corner!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG, I should have checked out your albums sooner.  You are as hot as Arch.  Very do-able


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

hey...I tried to tell you he was hot!  oh yeah...and DO-ABLE too.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

How's it going, Burner!  You big Pussy. Sorry, I was just paraphrasing BC.  I couldn't resist.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeez boiler here I am trying to make him get to the gym by calling him names and yanking his chain... meanwhile all the other ladies are telling him how hot and dooable he is, I think my attempts may fall on deaf ears! 

Morning handsome.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jeez boiler here I am trying to make him get to the gym by calling him names and yanking his chain... meanwhile all the other ladies are telling him how hot and dooable he is, I think my attempts may fall on deaf ears!
> 
> Morning handsome.



Ohh but if he wants to stay hot and do-able his ass needs to get in the gym or he will fall off the hot and do-able list.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but if he wants to stay hot and do-able his ass needs to get in the gym or he will fall off the hot and do-able list.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but if he wants to stay hot and do-able his ass needs to get in the gym or he will fall off the hot and do-able list.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 9, 2006)

He is hot....<ahem>pictures<cough, cough> 

BUT, he really should try to get in the gym if he wants his ass grabbed by all of us IM Hotties in Vegas!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with all of the above posts!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking good, Burner. Glad you and Py had a good time.



WAS looking good. Those are old pics....the latest ones, on the bottom were last spring...and I have since...grown...in 'insulation'...  





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> ya - ya big pussy!!!



I LOVE it when women talk dirty to me.... 





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG, I should have checked out your albums sooner. You are as hot as Arch. Very do-able



Spank you....I wuv you too... 





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...I tried to tell you he was hot! oh yeah...and DO-ABLE too.



Spank you too!





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Burner! You big Pussy. Sorry, I was just paraphrasing BC. I couldn't resist.



Spank you...oops...wait...got in a rhythem there.... 





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Jeez boiler here I am trying to yank his ... meanwhile all the other ladies are telling him how hot and dooable he is, I think my attempts may fall on deaf ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning handsome.



hmm? wha??? 'Morning, beautiful!  





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but if he wants to stay hot and do-able his ass needs to get in the gym or he will fall off the hot and do-able list.



I am in need of a 'cardio' partner....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> He is hot....<ahem>pictures<cough, cough>
> 
> BUT, he really should try to get in the gym if he wants his ass grabbed by all of us IM Hotties in Vegas!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, you cheeky little platypus!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Burner??? Looks like I found a tag-team partner, LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh, you cheeky little platypus!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Quiet on Burners end in here.  He must be at the gym.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Quiet on Burners end in here.  He must be at the gym.



Burner? In the gym?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Quiet on Burners end in here.  He must be at the gym.


Someone must be dreaming or very high on something...you sure your not growing anything illeagal in that garage of yours??


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Platypus? Could I be a little something more desirebale...puh-lease?
I don't have to be a bald eagle...but a platypus???? 


yeah...it's been another shitty week...gym-wise. Been keeping busy otherwise. Possible good news. My client that I just closed on last month; they are gonna be here Saturday...and want to look at some homes as fix-n-flips....(read: possible sale in the near future)

Got to work early today, gonna leave early too. Lift after that. then go to club.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner!!   I would love to have the money to buy a fix-n-flip.

I've heard that's very lucrative.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Fix-n-flip  Ohh no, not going to touch that one.  As tempting as it is


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

oooh...touch...TOUCH!


Yeah..unfortunately it takes $$ to make $$.....
my team lead is on her way to a tax lien sale this morning. I went to a seminar on them, but didn't think they were very lucrative, but I guess the way they are doing it, it could be...then again...takes CASH..and is tied up for 3 years..(earning interest, but still..)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

I scrolled back three pages and still did not find a workout posted....What's going on in here ?????


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I scrolled back three pages and still did not find a workout posted....What's going on in here ?????



yellow - how can you expect the man to train? he needs all his free time to  time make up these brilliant (  ) excuses not to!!!  
You working on today's excuse yet Burner?  

Ya know I love you really Burner - just getting you back for the mini van dig!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> yellow - how can you expect the man to train? he needs all his free time to  time make up these brilliant (  ) excuses not to!!!
> You working on today's excuse yet Burner?
> 
> Ya know I love you really Burner - just getting you back for the mini van dig!



  .... Let go Burner - Get to it


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I scrolled back three pages and still did not find a workout posted....What's going on in here ?????


have had a rough couple weeks...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> yellow - how can you expect the man to train? he needs all his free time to time make up these brilliant (  ) excuses not to!!!
> You working on today's excuse yet Burner?
> 
> Ya know I love you really Burner - just getting you back for the mini van dig!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have had a rough couple weeks...


Don't sweat it my Friend, you'll be back when you can!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I was thinking of doing super sets or tri sets and knock out all tonight...but thought better of it. THink I am gonna just do delts/tris tonight and get up and do my back tomorrow...will be fresh for chest on Monday...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd think with all the pre-Vegas talk of sweeties pinching you, you'd make the gym a priority ... I know I would.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

hiya hun....what's for lunch today??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya hun....what's for lunch today??



ummm, chicken and rice.  Oh, you're asking Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

hey-
what a whirlwind...it's Tuesday already?????
I admit I fuqqed around too much yesterday morning...but was gonna go in the afternoon...till I got a call from my clients who I closed last month. They cam into town to start moving things into the new house. They are ready to start looking for their next investment. I found them one and was gonna pop out for a quick showing and get back here to work and finish my day as planned. Well... after they saw the house, thought about it...quickly...they told me to go write a contract!

SO..there went the rest of my day. had to go to the other office...thankfully this full time job isn't really doing anything at the moment...
cause I kinda didnt come back... went to the mall and started to do the contract. Got a call. Another couple I am trying to get pre-qual'd said they were at a restaraunt in the mall, so I went there and spoke w' them..had a glass of iced tea and one cheese strip thing. (was starving) Got done w/ them..went back and finished the contract....got some other things done...went to their home to get signatures...drove all the way back across town to fax the contract...then FINALLY got to go home. It was about 9:25 by the time I got in the door. Hungry, headache...beat. just ate a chicken breast and started to watch a movie to unwind before bed...when an ex called me up. (no, not THAT ex...) I'm still in contact with several of the girls I've dated. Most just didn't work out...mainly because of me..an my lack of time...so not bad break ups...
She said she wanted a massage....told her I'd be right over....
So...lastnight..was goooood. um..got home this morning....and decided to forego the am workout..as I owed 4 hours...so I went in early this am and will stay late and stay late 2 more days this week so I don't have to use any personal time...
I've been dying to hit the gym..'cause I am starting to get back into that rut of not caring if I lift or not...and know I am gonna have to start from 'scratch' again....
So...have patience....I am doing what I can.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

BAR STORIES:
Not too much happened this past weekend. I got to work downstairs again both nights. Was ok...there were several fights on Friday, I was not directly in any of those, just back up. (started in different part of room, other bouncers were there, I just helped them get them out)
Saturday night: Closing. We are going through the 'push-out'
(get everybody out)
I've mentioned, I'm usually smiling and polite when I work. I found out, you get more accomplished this way...if people don't take the gentle hint...u 'upgrade' and use the less polite approach. 
A couple guys came up form behind me. (they might have been getting coats from back room) Ok, the 1st guy...early 20's, about 5'9", (like me) but weighed no more than 140??? Started his drinken talking smack. his freind, more 'regular' size...was appologizing, saying his friend was drunk...
The kid actually looked at me and said: I bet I cna kick your ass.
I stopped, looked at him in the eye...started to laugh and said that that was the funniest thing that I had heard all night.
he didn't seem to really like that much.
his friend again appologized saying not to worry about his friend.
"Oh..I'm not worried, but he should head on out the door"
A few moments later, the kid looked at me again and just asked:
"When was the last time you were in a fight?"

I stopped, military faced him with a serious look on my face and said:
"Last night. 3 of them. You don't see any marks on me, do you? Draw your own conclusions. You should make your way to the door, sir"

His friend got his friends attention...and just said: hey, he's ALOT bigger then you. Shut the fuq up and lets' go.

That guy and I just kinda nodded and smiled..then they left.
- true story

Still no: I have met the most amazing woman in the history of meeting women this weekend, so the search continues...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you are having success in the real estate lately.  Always a good thing.  As far the gym goes, you'll get there when can and that's that.  Gotta take care of the work stuff first man.  If you want to know the truth, I got pretty hammered Saturday night myself as we all went out for my wife's b-day.  So I haven't been any better.  And I am also pretty damn sick as well.  I'm losing my voice pretty quickly.
Drunk bar people are always at their funniest during closing time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

well...I'm busy at least....will be better once i leave that closing table with a check in my hand...

U have that cold too? I still have congestion, but pretty much over it....
so...how was the hang over? 

my best 'closing story' is this:
I used to wear this little strobe light thing on my necklace. I was HIGHLY visible. It got women's attention..and also..people to whom I may have already spoken to about something...(dress code violation, drinks on the dance floor, etc) would see the blinking coming at them...and they would just stop what they were doing and fix whatever they knew they were doing wrong.
One night...at closing...I am pushing up the rear again, and this kid..(why are they always skinny??) looked at me, then his two other frieds that were with him..and said:
"You look kinda gay with that light on."
Really? hhmm....I went into my pocket and pulled out a coctail napkin with an girl's name and # on it..held it for them to see and then told them:
She's expecting me to call her to go over after I leave here...YOU on the other hand, are leaving with two guys....alone. have a good night sir.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

that's a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

I occasionally get in a good one...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

That's too funny.  I'm not sure what cold I have, but it's mainly been a sore throat and that has now caused my voice to go on me.  I sound like a cross between and puberty stricken 11 year old and the late George Burns.  That and it's really zapped my energy out of me.  My hangover wasn't really rough since I stuck to 2 things only; Yinglyang lager (sp?) and shots of Jager.  Now my wife and her 3 girlfriends had some serious hangover issues.  Let's put it this way; her one friend weighs about 100#, and I ended up carrying her to the car and holding her in my arms while going home.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

my voice left me too...it went on strike.....

girlfriends? hhmm....any cute-n-single? pics?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

I love your bar stories my Friend, sure wish I could be there sometime when they "act" up!!! Take it easy my Friend, do who, er. I mean do what you can do!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my voice left me too...it went on strike.....
> 
> girlfriends? hhmm....any cute-n-single? pics?



Well, one is married and the other are single, but I'll have to find a pic or 2....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

You know, I'm not normally interested in pics in Burner's place, but I might make an exception for something like that....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Pics in Burner's place could be scary


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

BURNSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My man closing contracts.....kickin ass at the club!  You stud!!!

And man you had me raging boy when I heard EX!  I was gonna rip you a new damn hole b/c you've been so good!  But then you clarified and made all mankind very PROUD! 

Looks like things are coming around your doing great!  I can see alot of positive changes in here....now its just gettin tothe gym regularly!

Ever thought of some HIT like archie does.  In and out in like 20 minutes man?!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my best 'closing story' is this:
> I used to wear this little strobe light thing on my necklace. I was HIGHLY visible. It got women's attention..and also..people to whom I may have already spoken to about something...(dress code violation, drinks on the dance floor, etc) would see the blinking coming at them...and they would just stop what they were doing and fix whatever they knew they were doing wrong.
> One night...at closing...I am pushing up the rear again, and this kid..(why are they always skinny??) looked at me, then his two other frieds that were with him..and said:
> "You look kinda gay with that light on."
> ...



and my Wednesday morning has been made


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Pics in Burner's place could be scary


my place isn't so bad....just need about an hour to do a good once over...then it shall be clean...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> BURNSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My man closing contracts.....kickin ass at the club! You stud!!!
> 
> ...


well..the contract I submite on Monday was rejected. My client said that they would go up 10k in offering price, so I called the listing agent and asked if that offer would fly..and he said...nope. Not likely. (was bank owned and there were 6 other offers, so no big deal. he will be back in town next month adn we will looka gain, unless I find something good enough for him to come back early..)

I have a few ex's. This was the ex that I tried to date after Kristen. I am still messed in the head over her. With all the women I meet, I canot get past her....it sucks. I did ask her, (Kristen) about the V-Day we had. 
 This is what happened in a nutshell: ...I waited too long to make reservations at a restaraunt... (oops) but I made up for it. Candle light dinner @ my place, slow dancing, etc...later...after um..you know...we were lying there...and I had said something that pissed her off...and she bailed...went home..and I was in the dog house for a week.
So..it's been bugging me what it was I said to her. So..I asked her....she mailed the answer this morning. Wanna hear it? @ 10pm in the evening...we were 'spent'...and evidently I suggested we go to her place or if she needed to leave, to take care of her two dogs.....she IMMEDIATELY thought I was "trying to get her to leave so I could go see another girl" WTF??? I had been dating this woman for....nearly 8 months...and she was so insecure that she thought I was fooling around...when I had no reason, want or need to. So...'cause of her issues, I was made to feel like shite for a few days...when I was just looking out for her best interests....
oy....
so...THAT mystery is solved...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

<imatating Game Show Voice>
Thank you ladies and gentleman and let's get ready to play: Burner's Workout! *Hit* or _*MISS!!*_
_*HERE WE GO!*_ Place your hands on your buzzers and get ready to chime in!
Today, 15 February 2006. Who thinks that Burner actually went to the gym today?
DING DING! Look! Two of you chimed in that said *'YES*!"  CONGRATULATIONS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You move on to the next round. The rest of you who said *'no'*, we would like to thank you for coming and here is a parting gift for you playing today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Round Two!*
Do you think Burner did any cardio today. Now remember, before you answer....history tells us that Burner hates cardio....has not done it in...at least three years on a consisstant basis...
DING DING! YES! He *DID* do cardio this morning! Looks like one of you said yes as well! We have a winner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And...for winning today's game, you will reveive clipped coupons from the Sunday paper! Isn't that great! Thanks everybody for coming out! Tune in tomorrow to play again to see if Burner is back in action!
Bye, bye and bye bons...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

15 february:
Chest Bis:

bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 185*8, 185*8

Inc. Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10
--super set--
Varying Grip BB Curls:
65*10, 65*10, 65*10, 65*10

Cardio:
Bike, 15 minutes.

**Overall, the workout sucked. Weights were heavy today...kind of expected it though, so didn't push it. Did notice that my reps were off. May work on higher rep ranges for a few weeks.

I know...only 15 minutes at a reasonable pace, but it was 15 minutes more than I've done in a long time...Just gonna have to work on it...
**also noticed that I cut my chest workout short to hit the cardio...

...now, let's just see if I can keep it up....(the workouts)
[Disclaimer: make sure all comments are safe and secure before posting]


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..the contract I submite on Monday was rejected. My client said that they would go up 10k in offering price, so I called the listing agent and asked if that offer would fly..and he said...nope. Not likely. (was bank owned and there were 6 other offers, so no big deal. he will be back in town next month adn we will looka gain, unless I find something good enough for him to come back early..)
> 
> I have a few ex's. This was the ex that I tried to date after Kristen. I am still messed in the head over her. With all the women I meet, I canot get past her....it sucks. I did ask her, (Kristen) about the V-Day we had.
> This is what happened in a nutshell: ...I waited too long to make reservations at a restaraunt... (oops) but I made up for it. Candle light dinner @ my place, slow dancing, etc...later...after um..you know...we were lying there...and I had said something that pissed her off...and she bailed...went home..and I was in the dog house for a week.
> ...


Well maybe you were better off bud!  I know we have discussed her in the past and you know I have been the same way with one of my ex's.  This past year since I met my current girlfriend I have completely blocked her out.  I think I have talked to her twice since I have been in this relationship.  We have both moved on and our lives are going good.  No sense in dwelling over the past.

Especially now that you have found out the reasoning....which IMO is some lame shit but I can understand the way a girl thinks a little.  Whats done is done so now we can just call all these ht women at the club.....if not for you man do it for me!!!!!!

And wow a workout and cardio???  Thats what I like to see mi amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

I know....I told you about 2 fridays ago...on the way to snow boarding...2.5 mil people in the Denver area...and I friggin pass HER on the highway....it's like a sign....then...ater I get off the phone w/ her...my buddy..who helped me thru the ordeal...started 'yelling' at me as well. (YOU REMEMBER WHAT SHE DID TO YOU?????)
yeah....but I still...damn.....and nobody to 'replace' her as of yet....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know....I told you about 2 fridays ago...on the way to snow boarding...2.5 mil people in the Denver area...and I friggin pass HER on the highway....it's like a sign....then...ater I get off the phone w/ her...my buddy..who helped me thru the ordeal...started 'yelling' at me as well. (YOU REMEMBER WHAT SHE DID TO YOU?????)
> 
> yeah....but I still...damn.....and nobody to 'replace' her as of yet....


Hey dont get back in that slump damnit!  Your buddy may just yell I'll fly over there and kick your ass!  

Yea it sucks running into them.....my ex who I was in that 5 year relationship with is like all over the place lately.  There is a hospital right next to her house that I never go to.  This past week 4 times I have been there and every time I see her....but I dont let it get me!  Not anymore I have come to far!

Well with you working so much its hard to make time for that....believe me I know this past year has been a struggle for me as well.  But those who really want it will work even harder at it.  So priorities.....what ever you want you can have it just depends how hard you are willing to work at it!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> and kick your ass!


well...you could..._try_....don't u read my bouncer stories????
  

Yeah....I know.....I'm hoping to run into this one particular girl at the club again...especially...as i see myselfe 'retiring' from there within the next few months....(the one whose name I forgot...might anna look further into that....)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...you could..._try_....don't u read my bouncer stories????


Well you said it yourself....you only fight little skinny drunk bastards.  Can you handle all 215lbs of me?  LOL  Put that on a 5'6" frame and you got a whole night of ass whoopin comin atcha! 

But hey if I can't out fight ya I'll make ya chase me and tire ya out.....Oh wait not anymore you'r doing cardio now 

Now back to my lasagna and protein shake!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

hey! I answered yes to both questions...do I get the "good" coupons??? 

Nice workouts considering you've been busy...I think it's great that you even had time to get in there!

Don't dwell on this girl, Burner.....after all these contracts are signed go out a few times and have fun with a few other girls to take your mind off her!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Yeah....I know.....I'm hoping to run into this one particular girl at the club again...especially...as i see myselfe 'retiring' from there within the next few months....(the one whose name I forgot...might anna look further into that....)


Yea at least know her name before you try to talk to her LOL.  Or you could always do what I use to do....ever talk to a girl for a while and just not know her name.  Wrote it down as...girl from club sat night followed by her number.  I use to just be like can you spell your name for me so I can program it in my phone.  

It use to ALWAYS work for me....I may have sounded like a dork for a few minuted but then you gotta recover with some rico suave comments and your in like flint


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...you could..._try_....



I'll come over there and kick your ass!


Heeeeyyyyyy -- I want coupons too!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I use to just be like can you spell your name for me so I can program it in my phone.
> 
> It use to ALWAYS work for me....I may have sounded like a dork for a few minuted but then you gotta recover with some rico suave comments and your in like flint


 
you WOULD sound like an idiot if she were to say....you want me to spell Mary????????????????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

BUSTED!
"Well...it could have been MarI or Y or IE..."


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll come over there and kick your ass!
> 
> 
> Heeeeyyyyyy -- I want coupons too!!


I'd prefer jello wrasslin' w/ you...but that's just me...
and yep...get here first and u get all the 2for1's....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey! I answered yes to both questions...do I get the "good" coupons???
> 
> Nice workouts considering you've been busy...I think it's great that you even had time to get in there!
> 
> Don't dwell on this girl, Burner.....after all these contracts are signed go out a few times and have fun with a few other girls to take your mind off her!


Thanks!
Well...I've been kinda run down..or just dink around too long in the AM and miss the time frame...I was about 1/2 hour late to work this am, but will just stay that much longer on the back side.

I gotta find a way to get up just a bit earlier...oy....to get there a bit earlier.
Here's my 'routine': 1st alarm goes off at 4:30, 2nd 4:50. Snooze the 1st till 2nd goes off. (really annoying one in front room) and snooze that one twice. (Have I mentioned I HATE waking up...especially in the winter am?? brrr.....)
Get up by 5:10...go to kitchen, grab vitamin, any supp. I am on and take it. Open my can of Monster Energy drink. (found out, they aren't that bad for you: sugar) and a spoon of PB. (have _something_ in my stomach) Watch something on DVD. Was watching Smallville (about 40 - 45 minutes) while I woke up, digested and get  ready. Get cleaned up and try to be in the gym between 6:45 and 7am. I want to be in the gym by 0630 so can have full workout AND cardio...so...have to buck up for that...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd prefer jello wrasslin' w/ you...but that's just me...
> and yep...get here first and u get all the 2for1's....




Jello?    

You'd shit a cookie if Billie and I showed up on your door step wearing nothing more than black stilletos and a trench coat!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jello?
> 
> You'd shit a cookie if Billie and I showed up on your door step wearing nothing more than black stilletos and a trench coat!!


or pudding....
Shit a cookie...that would definately ruin the mood, eh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Can it be protein pudding???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

umm...wrassle around long enough....there will eventually be some protein in there....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I gotta find a way to get up just a bit earlier...oy....to get there a bit earlier.
> Here's my 'routine': 1st alarm goes off at 4:30, 2nd 4:50. Snooze the 1st till 2nd goes off. (really annoying one in front room) and snooze that one twice. (Have I mentioned I HATE waking up...especially in the winter am?? brrr.....)
> Get up by 5:10...go to kitchen, grab vitamin, any supp. I am on and take it. Open my can of Monster Energy drink. (found out, they aren't that bad for you: sugar) and a spoon of PB. (have _something_ in my stomach) Watch something on DVD. Was watching Smallville (about 40 - 45 minutes) while I woke up, digested and get  ready. Get cleaned up and try to be in the gym between 6:45 and 7am. I want to be in the gym by 0630 so can have full workout AND cardio...so...have to buck up for that...



Here's my routine for getting up early.
Alarm goes off at 4:15 am.  Get the fuck out of bed.  The end.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am so gonna use that when my alarm goes off at 5am


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Brother Burner, that was a solid w/o for getting back into things, keep your chin up and your heart light!!! Cardio too, keep at it my Friend, things will turn your way, you just gotta Believe!!! Wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Here's my routine for getting up early.
> Alarm goes off at 4:15 am. Get the fuck out of bed. The end.


doesn't work for me...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Here's my routine for getting up early.
> Alarm goes off at 4:15 am.  Get the fuck out of bed.  The end.


  by 4:15, I'm just about done with my w/o!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Burner, that was a solid w/o for getting back into things, keep your chin up and your heart light!!! Cardio too, keep at it my Friend, things will turn your way, you just gotta Believe!!! Wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


Hey Archie-
Thanks. I knew going in it would be a light day, so wasn't expecting much..
but...seeing how my reps weren't that good for that weight...I think i am gonna work on the higher rep ranges for a while...(8-10) for at least the rest of this month...so no going HEAVY for a while....I wanna do my ten reps @ 225 again....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> by 4:15, I'm just about done with my w/o!!!


AM????   That's still NIGHT TIME!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> AM????   That's still NIGHT TIME!


  Yes sir, at the gym every morning by 4!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

OMG !!!!!  The rumors are true   Burner had a wo    

keep it going there big guy


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> by 4:15, I'm just about done with my w/o!!!



You're fortunate that there's a 24 hr gym where you live.  The gym that I go to officially opens at 5:30 (weekdays only), but the person who opens the place up lets us in early as long as we don't gripe if something isn't ready.  I try to get there at 5:00.  BTW, since I'm in the eastern time zone, we're actually starting our workouts at the same time.  It's just that you're finishing up as I'm finishing warming up!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I am so gonna use that when my alarm goes off at 5am


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!!  The rumors are true   Burner had a wo
> 
> keep it going there big guy



Where    Did I miss it ????    
Just busting your balls Burner!!  haha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

no worries...keep looking...more to follow....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no worries...keep looking...more to follow....



Same time next week?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jello?
> 
> You'd shit a cookie if Billie and I showed up on your door step wearing nothing more than black stilletos and a trench coat!!



I would to if you gals wear wearing one trench coat!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

BTW, great to see oyu able to make to the gym man.  I know your schedule has been nuts.  But I don't know about this 4 AM business Arch is talking about.  That borders on insanity.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow Burner worked out and did cardio that explains why it went from a high of 30 monday to high close to 60 today  Sorry had to do it. 

Speaking of getting up at the butt crack of dawn, I will be tomorrow  Have to be up by 430AM and on way to work by 545AM so I can be at our first appointment at 645AM.  Before I know it I'll have to be in work by 530AM which means have to be up by 4AM


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be thinking about you ALL!!! *As I finish my cardio w/o tomorrow morning!!!*LOL!!!
*Use your curser to read the "Fine" print,


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow Burner worked out and did cardio that explains why it went from a high of 30 monday to high close to 60 today  Sorry had to do it.



Shouldn't the temperatures have dropped?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey, congrats on getting in a w/out.  It's tough with a busy sched, but worth the time.  

I wouldn't worry as much about the reps as the consistency.  It'll come back, you just have to be there waiting for it.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the temperatures have dropped?



Only when he just works out does hell freeze over, but he did cardio on top of lifting so it really messed with Mother Nature's head


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice job getting to the gym, Burner.  I'm pulling for you on those contracts too.  Bring them home


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BUSTED!
> "Well...it could have been MarI or Y or IE..."


EXACTLY! B/c then you play it off like "Well I was planning on sending you flowers to your job in the near futur to win you over and wanted to make sure I had your name spelled properly but now you just blew my surprise"

As for the trench coats and jello and OMG....burner as fat and lazy as you are  I still envy you!

God all this early morning talk!  I thought gettin up at 9am for the gym was early!  Man I love working the night shift!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

damn...I was gone a few hours, and now Tammy and I are showing up and Burners place for protein pudding wrestling??  And we can only wear one trenchcoat....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Is that one coat each...or just one coat?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Same time next week?



the once a week workout


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...I was gone a few hours, and now Tammy and I are showing up and Burners place for protein pudding wrestling??  And we can only wear one trenchcoat....



since two lovelies wearing ONE coat would look pretty silly, just show up ready to wrestle without the coat.    Burner, it's looking better and better.

Did I ever tell you the story of when the missus and a friend decided to answer the door to accept pizza in nothing but smiles?  I had the camera ready, was going to invite the guy in after making fun of his reaction.  But what does he do ...............   Nothing.  He tells them the price, gives them the pizza and waits for his change.    He ruined my funny


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> since two lovelies wearing ONE coat would look pretty silly, just show up ready to wrestle without the coat.  Burner, it's looking better and better.
> 
> Did I ever tell you the story of when the missus and a friend decided to answer the door to accept pizza in nothing but smiles? I had the camera ready, was going to invite the guy in after making fun of his reaction. But what does he do ...............  Nothing. He tells them the price, gives them the pizza and waits for his change.  He ruined my funny


sounds like they are gona make sure I get my cardio and ab workout in...

Aren't they the greatest?  

--- he was probably gay....so...u shoulda switched and got nekked...THEN see his reaction...

Did not sleep well last night....will hit it this evening....honest. I will....why are you looking at me like that????


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Is that one coat each...or just one coat?


It wouldn't matter.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It wouldn't matter.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...I was gone a few hours, and now Tammy and I are showing up and Burners place for protein pudding wrestling?? And we can only wear one trenchcoat....


Don't wory...You wouldn't be wearing it for long....
muahahahahaa.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't much like trench coats anyway....Billie can have it!  I'll settle for a nice little white lace teddy, some garters and stockings and maybe some pumps if you're a good boy!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

I always come around here at the right times.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

It's getting hot in here


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't much like trench coats anyway....Billie can have it! I'll settle for a nice little white lace teddy, some garters and stockings and maybe some pumps if you're a good boy!!!!


well....what if....I'm naughty....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well....what if....I'm naughty....



Then I arrive in the pink outfit


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

woohoo.....throw the trenchcoat away...I have this cute little french maid outfit, and this nice pair of boots......


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

God our POW's had it easy....this is TORTURE!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo.....throw the trenchcoat away...I have this cute little french maid outfit, and this nice pair of boots......



..French..maid...outfit...must resist....  

All that we need now is for someone to have a Catholic schoolgirl outfit


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's getting hot in here



Isn't that the truth ...
No trenchcoats - check
one white lace teddy with some garters and stockings and maybe some pumps - check
one pink outfit - check
one french maid outfit and a nice pair of boots - check
3 hotties wearing said attire   

And here was are living vicariously through Burner journal.  Ahhh ... it's good to be Burner.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's good to be the king!!!

 burner and TT and devlin and couSON and billie and boiler....   

OK, not feeling the white teddy today -- I think I'll go with the catholic schoolgirl outfit today....now where are my glasses.  

I'm feeling very good today, very skinny, very light, very rambuncious...
Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, not feeling the white teddy today -- I think I'll go with the catholic schoolgirl outfit today....now where are my glasses.



_GULP_ ...  couSON.  It's comments like this that me thinks a Vegas vacation with fit would very very good.  

Burner ... you've been upgraded to the school girl outfit!!  It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> No trenchcoats - check
> one white lace teddy with some garters and stockings and maybe some pumps - check
> one pink outfit - check
> one french maid outfit and a nice pair of boots - check
> 3 hotties wearing said attire



We now know the magic words to make NT appear!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> _GULP_ ...  couSON. It's comments like this that me thinks a Vegas vacation with fit would very very good.
> 
> Burner ... you've been upgraded to the school girl outfit!! It doesn't get any better than that.


yeah...and I think she's been...naughty...she needs to step inyo the principals's office to get her spankin..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

Life gets in the way....
By the time I got home last night....was beat.
Had to be @ the car dealership this am early...
on top if that...it is/was snowing. Took my about a long time to get there...almost lost control of the car different times on the highway....in a straight line...barely doing 40mph...WTF????? Got there...the guy at the dealeship said that they wouldhave to reschedule....cannot due road test 'cause of weather....GREAT! COULDN'T U HAVE CALLED ME AND TOLD ME THAT BEFORE I DROVE ALL THE FRIGGIN WAY DOWN HERE...AVOIDING SEVERAL CAR ACCIDENTS...AND ALMOST SLIDING OFF THE HIGHWAY MYSELF???
Not too much longer after my team lead bails for the day, I am gonna as well. Need to go look for new washer/dryer sets. My dryer is making some death like noises....there goes a nice chunk of change....

Might be going to Denver tomorrow to look at a 2001 Audi S4. Hmm...AWD....4 door....fast....hhhmmm.....might be able to afford it..


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

for some reason, this is all I can think about in here!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

is that Dev?


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> for some reason, this is all I can think about in here!!!



I can see why that would be all you could think about.... Nice graphic


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> for some reason, this is all I can think about in here!!!



Haha, I remember either Cris or Billie posting that in my journal months ago.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is that Dev?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought this was more "me"


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I thought this was more "me"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Life gets in the way....
> By the time I got home last night....was beat.
> Had to be @ the car dealership this am early...
> on top if that...it is/was snowing. Took my about a long time to get there...almost lost control of the car different times on the highway....in a straight line...barely doing 40mph...WTF????? Got there...the guy at the dealeship said that they wouldhave to reschedule....cannot due road test 'cause of weather....GREAT! COULDN'T U HAVE CALLED ME AND TOLD ME THAT BEFORE I DROVE ALL THE FRIGGIN WAY DOWN HERE...AVOIDING SEVERAL CAR ACCIDENTS...AND ALMOST SLIDING OFF THE HIGHWAY MYSELF???
> ...



Cool.......I'm think about an Audi for my next car....Good luck with it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

BTW - Where are these hot cartoon images coming from?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Burner.  Never a dull moment in your journal, man!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> BTW - Where are these hot cartoon images coming from?


Google 'em, thats what I do!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> BTW - Where are these hot cartoon images coming from?



The one I posted was a graphic a friend made for me.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Google 'em, thats what I do!!!



Ohh I may need to go shopping for an outfit like that


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I may need to go shopping for an outfit like that *for the Arnold when I meet Archie!!!*


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>





You never know with me, I just may


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I thought this was more "me"


I must have u then...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The one I posted was a graphic a friend made *of* me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

hmm...it was FRIGGIN C O L D here this weekend! I was actually getting ready to go to the gym Friday night...no, seriously! I was! Friend calls me up. Tells me I need to get to Denver ASAP. (they were having a poker party @ his place..and was supposed to introduce me to this cute girl..) Well, I tried to reason with him: It is SNOWING here. I have to lift then go to work.
His response: So..you are going to turn the chance to meet a nice good looking girl..so you ARE gay....
damn.... 
After calling my boss @ the club and doing an award winning: 'I'm sick and won't be in tonight' drama, I got cleaned up and drove to Denver. 
So, I get almost all the way there. He calls me up...most of the people bailed for whatever reasons..including said cute girl. But I was more than 1/2 way there....and there was food promised....so I kept on. There were just a few of us, so we did some shots, tried a new beer from Smirnoff (sp) BTW: u gotta try it. Not the greatest tasting..but is 7.3%...and we played poker. WEll, guess the planets were aligned...as I was the one who took all THEIR money! WAHOO! (I am usually the one who loses within the 1st 20 minutes...)
Pass out...wake up next morning...hating life in general.
Go out to car to get bag w/ my shower stuff and clothes...all my liquid stuff was frozen solid. It was below freezing that night. we get cleaned up and were gonna go look at that Audi. Car was frozen..didn't wanna start..but did. 
Looked at car. Will find out Tuesday if they can get me financed. (get #'s on my car and theirs to match up so I get the rate/payments I want. if I get it; great. If not; no loss. Nice car. FAST. Handles like it's on rails.
The back seats are a bit cramped. But, I am usually single in the car...and meet clients at the property...so I will be ok...at least for short distance...

Friend also mentioned that his friend who is is a team leader where they work may have some recs open up under him...(almost a 20k raise from what I am making here, so could live pertty okily dokily on just ONE income...full benefits...monday - Friday = read: normal job) So, I am gonna bone up on my windows 2k stuff. work my ass off all this season to close as many clients as possible, pay off debts, get house cleaned up and marketable..sell it...maybe move to Denver...hhmmm...

oh..I was informed that same friend will be here in short bit to have me help him move stuff from house here to new home in Denver..so ANOTHER night w/out a workout..so will start fresh 2morrow... 


No Bar Stories this week. Ended up not working last night either...kinda fell asleep when I got home from Denver @ 7:30....didn't wake up till 0400...oops.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, that's quite a lot to going there man.  I laughed, I cried..it moved me.  Sorry, wine talkin'.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, that's quite a lot to going there man.  I laughed, I cried..it moved me.  Sorry, wine talkin'.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 20, 2006)

_Still_ not training?!?!?! Yeesh!
Hey Burner 4:30am here   checking in before I brave this morning's clientele... I so wanna be back in bed!
Sounds like you've got lots of good stuff in the works - good luck with everything.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>




I think I have that outfit!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW!!!!!  Burner....whew!  I got tired just reading all the stuff you did!





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Handles like *she's* on rails.



You're not supposed to kiss and tell!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I have that outfit!



Oh yeah?  Prove it!    They say a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Mi amigo sounds like one hell of a weekend!  Congrats on the win with poker.  Playing straight up hold em' or varied?

Best of luck with that whole plan but if it falls through it would be sweet!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I have that outfit!



You have a lot of "outfits", don't you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You have a lot of "outfits", don't you?




Yes!!   So??


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

okay....someone needs to point me in the right direction to find all of these sexy walking women gifs...

Burner...what's the name of the new smirnoff?? I like the original...I also LOVE the Bacardi Raz and Black cherry (the original Bacardi beer tastes like Sprite...it will tear you UP!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I need to know too


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes!!   So??



Just an observation...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

You're such a good "observer"


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

That I am...that I am.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Brother Burner, don't fret my Friend!!! You have ALOT on your plate, have you honestly thought about the Heavy Duty routine??? It's a w/o every 4-7 days, and just might do you some good too my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Burner, don't fret my Friend!!! You have ALOT on your plate, have you honestly thought about the Heavy Duty routine??? It's a w/o every 4-7 days, and just might do you some good too my Friend!!!


finally he comes through to back me up!  I thought you angels were suppose to like sit on my shoulder all day!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> finally he comes through to back me up!  *I thought you angels were suppose to like sit on my shoulder all day!*


No, that's the devils you're thinking about


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> No, that's the devils you're thinking about


But isn't the devil on the other side?  I mean I ALWAYS listen to that little bastard but I know the angel has to be somewhere.....mmmmm 

Angel no dont eat that 5th donut  
Devil why not you had 4 eat another 4 
Me I love the devil!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

haha...I like that donut slinging devil myself!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I have that outfit!


thinking I'd like to switch bodies w/ your hubby for about an hour...wait..it's been a little while...maybe just 20 minutes...


The Smirnoff(sp) is call XXX. Not the best tasting stuff..but after a couple, the taste is no longer a factor...

Well, a couple I have been working with are FINALLY coming to town this week. (Friday) So, I went in to work early and am staying late. (to work the extra hours so I can leave early on friday to meet them. so...guess what did NOT happen this morning... 

I am getting a bit nervous: I ma getting that feeling that since it's been so long since I've been lifting...I almost don't care' anymore...I hate that feeling. 
Ever get the feeling that your life is out of control? ugg...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

BTW: thru all the BS'ing that goes on here, I do enjoy coming to the site every day and talking with my friends. It does mean a lot...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2006)

You know we love you honey.  We just want what's best for you and exercise is always best for everyone...no matter if you're lifting 4,000 pounds or just doing some cardio.   Your heart and us, will thank you for it.

We want you around for a very, very long time - at least until you're something like 102 years old.....   

Just remember - a wise man once said "Get the fuck outta bed"!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You know we love you honey.  We just want what's best for you and exercise is always best for everyone...no matter if you're lifting 4,000 pounds or just doing some cardio.   Your heart and us, will thank you for it.
> 
> We want you around for a very, very long time - at least until you're something like 102 years old.....
> 
> Just remember - a wise man once said "Get the fuck outta bed"!


Yea I can't say what she said or I'll sound gay so I'll just quote her!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You know we love you honey. We just want what's best for you and exercise is always best for everyone...no matter if you're lifting 4,000 pounds or just doing some cardio. Your heart and us, will thank you for it.
> 
> We want you around for a very, very long time - at least until you're something like 102 years old.....
> 
> Just remember - a wise man once said "Get the fuck outta bed"!


well..I was the fuck outta bed..then went to fuqqin work..



and spank you very much..


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Burner  

Don't give up , you'd regret it later .


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Some good advice about overall health and not giving up in here, Burner.  Just get back on the horse and ride.  Like GW said, you'll regret it later if you don't.  

On another note, have you any had any formal sales training?  One company I worked for sent me to a seminar called "Relationship Selling" which was really helpful to me.  It helps you identify personality traits so you can adapt your strategy to get them where you want them to go.  That way you don't waste alot of time being buddy buddy with a guy that doesn't respond to that type of thing.  He may want just numbers or facts.  The same is true for other people who don't care as much about numbers, but want to be made comfortable with the relationship with their salesperson.  See where I'm going?  If you'ld like, I can dig up the binder I have from the course, copy it and send it to you.  Hopefully, I can still find it after a couple of moves, but I think I still have it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner
> 
> Don't give up , you'd regret it later .



    YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Some good advice about overall health and not giving up in here, Burner. Just get back on the horse and ride. Like GW said, you'll regret it later if you don't.
> 
> On another note, have you any had any formal sales training? One company I worked for sent me to a seminar called "Relationship Selling" which was really helpful to me. It helps you identify personality traits so you can adapt your strategy to get them where you want them to go. That way you don't waste alot of time being buddy buddy with a guy that doesn't respond to that type of thing. He may want just numbers or facts. The same is true for other people who don't care as much about numbers, but want to be made comfortable with the relationship with their salesperson. See where I'm going? If you'ld like, I can dig up the binder I have from the course, copy it and send it to you. Hopefully, I can still find it after a couple of moves, but I think I still have it.


that would be great. lemme know if you find it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner
> 
> Don't give up , you'd regret it later .


 


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Some good advice about overall health and not giving up in here, Burner. Just get back on the horse and ride. Like GW said, you'll regret it later if you don't.


 


			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> YOU CAN DO IT!!


thanks- Just having a momentary lapse and a feeling of: oh..woe is me...this too, shall pass. If I do go to Denver this afternoon, Iwill take my gym bag with me...might go hit the gym w/ my buddy.

Oh..here is the car I may be getting:

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=191431659&dealer_id=554282&car_year=2001&search_type=both&make=AUDI&distance=100&model=S4&address=80917&certified=&advanced=&max_price=&bkms=1140550647980&min_price=&end_year=2001&start_year=2001&isp=y&lang=en&cardist=66


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks- Just having a momentary lapse and a feeling of: oh..woe is me...this too, shall pass. If I do go to Denver this afternoon, Iwill take my gym bag with me...might go hit the gym w/ my buddy.
> 
> Oh..here is the car I may be getting:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=191431659&dealer_id=554282&car_year=2001&search_type=both&make=AUDI&distance=100&model=S4&address=80917&certified=&advanced=&max_price=&bkms=1140550647980&min_price=&end_year=2001&start_year=2001&isp=y&lang=en&cardist=66



Nice Ride Burner!

I was looking at a 2002 A6 2.7T automatic - online the other day  .....It had 48,000 mile but came with a 100,000 warranty from the dealership....I think it was $23K.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

the back seat is a little cramped...but I rarely have any body back there...or for at least not too long of time...
that 100k warranty wold be nice. I will have to look into something...
still waiting for the to call back....hate waiting...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the back seat is a little cramped...but I rarely have any body back there...or for at least not too long of time...
> that 100k warranty wold be nice. I will have to look into something...
> still waiting for the to call back....hate waiting...



Good luck


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> finally he comes through to back me up!  I thought you angels were suppose to like sit on my shoulder all day!




 I'm here my Friend!!!




			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> No, that's the devils you're thinking about






Brother Burner, we are here for you my Friend, DON"T give up, this isn't a hobby, this is a LIFE-STYLE we choose, hang in there my Friend!!! Seriously consider doing Heavy Duty Brother Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks. Will see how things turn up...

oh...looks like car...WILL be mine...tomorrow...

Ooh...I'm gonna be an Audi Driver!
WAHOO!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome news on the car!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice ride man!  You deserve a little pick me up!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats on the car!!! Now drive it to the gym   As the others have said you have a lot going on and soon it will all come together for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Post some pics of the new ride


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

Hang in there big guy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...looks like car...WILL be mine...
> 
> Ooh...I'm gonna be an Audi Driver!
> WAHOO!




Congrats on the new car darlin'!!!  Be sure to post a couple of pictures of the car -- of you IN the car!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got your PM Mike, call ya in a few


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Post some pics of the new ride


it's the car in that ad I posted yesterday. I will get some pics after I get the windows tinted in a couple days.
WAHOO! I GOT IT! It's a SEXY beast! 
Kinda funny...my father wanted to go along for the ride, so..sure! He didn't really know anything about Audi, so he didn't know what the car looked like. We get done with the paperwork and walk into the warehouse where they had it waiting, all cleaned and shined up. My fatehr looked at it..."THIS is what you bought??? WOW..."
So...I think it got his 'seal of appoval'....
oh..and it's pretty damn fast too.... 

I think I need to take it to the local Audi dealership here and have them look at it. jake, (premier) told me his gets over 20mpg daily driving. Great. That's about what I expected...mine was reading 14!!!!     My F-150 Super Crew got that....that better be a glitch..that is gonna cost me some $$ at the pumps...
NOW I want it to snow... 
Muahahahaa.....BRING IT, BITCH!

Ooh..AND I got a call from a certain Texan hottie while driving....yeah....today was a good day.....when I leave here, I gotta go downtown and get my paycheck from the club..and see if I still have my job.. 

AND! My clients I was worried about...their house IS gonna close on Friday..they ARE on thier way here this weekend! WAHOO! Gonn ahave them closed before mid March! My BIG Cali. buyers are coming mid March...yeah....my BIG Miami buyers are coming in April....might have another couple besides those..... WAHOO!
AND! My buddy in Denver just told me to get me my resume to him ASAP for a position in a new Operations center @ his job....I'd have to commute for a while till I could get my place to sell....but hhmm....
Just think..work only ONE job like a normal person.....have a life...actually...date...hhmm....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh! and I went to the gym today too!

22 Feb 06
CHEST:
Bench Press;
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5 <blech>..but what was I expecting...

Inc. DB Press:
75*8, 75*8, 75*8, 75*8
--SS--
Standing BB Curl:
65*10, 65*1, 65*10, 65*10

Decline DB Press:
75*8, 75*8, 75*8
--SS--
Single Arm DB Standing Preacher Curls:
30*6, 30*6, 30*6    <again, wasn't expecting too much>

Pec Dec:
110*10, 110*10
--SS--
Hammer Curls:
25*8, 25*8

Kind of a shitty workout, but was 1st in 2 weeks, so didn't really push it. I don't really like BB Bench Pressing any more...I like Db better...but trying to keep things fresh.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

For someone who doesn't workout much, you still put up decent numbers.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

Lots of great news man!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Bench Press;
> 225*5, 225*5, 225*5 <blech>..but what was I expecting...



Great presses man


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> For someone who doesn't workout much, you still put up decent numbers.


Ditto my Friend!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh! and I went to the gym today too!
> 
> 22 Feb 06
> CHEST:
> ...



Holy crap, somebody fan me quick... there's a freaking workout in Burner's journal!  

Hey handsome, hope you're keeping well.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds like you had one heck of a good day, Burner.  I'm happy to hear it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had one heck of a good day, Burner.  I'm happy to hear it.



No doubt    GREAT NEWS all around !!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh! and I went to the gym today too!
> 
> 22 Feb 06
> CHEST:
> ...










Congrats on all the good news and on getting an actual workout in at a gym


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

HOLY SHIT...you did have a good day!! 

remember, we enjoy your company too...the gym will be there when life settles down


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Just getting caught up, but sounds like things have been on the upswing.  Well done.

So sure, once I leave town, you get the NICE car.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2006)

A great hump day was had.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ooh..AND I got a call from a certain Texan hottie while driving....yeah....today was a good day.....




I'll call you every dang day if that's the kind of response I get!!   

Oh,  great workout darlin'!  I agree about the great numbers.  You are man, come and give me a .......I mean --- you are man, hear  you roar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So sure, once I leave town, you get the NICE car.


..well...I have to be selective to whom I allow into the Audi...


Was'sup, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> For someone who doesn't workout much, you still put up decent numbers.



Thanks, bud!





			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> Lots of great news man!



I hope so. I just gotta hold it all together...





			
				Luke95 said:
			
		

> Great presses man



Hey Luke- thanks...wanna get them back up to where they should be...





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Ditto my Friend!!!



Thanks, brotha!





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy crap, somebody fan me quick... there's a freaking workout in Burner's journal!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey handsome, hope you're keeping well.



ooh... I am now....Ciao, Bellicima!





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had one heck of a good day, Burner. I'm happy to hear it.



Thank you, BM and YM!....   together..they kinda sound like algebraic coordinates...don't they..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll call you every dang day if that's the kind of response I get!!
> 
> Oh,  great workout darlin'! I agree about the great numbers. You are man, come and give me a .......I mean --- you are man, hear you roar


 
hhmm...can't wait to get my Tam-Tam clone.....she'd call me darlin'...tie me up...hhmm...yeah.... 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT...you did have a good day!!
> 
> remember, we enjoy your company too...the gym will be there when life settles down


Hiya, Ms. Billie! These are the kinda messages that just make getting out of bed in the morning worthwhile....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

oh..and I DID wake up this morning....but opted to just go to wsork early...yesterday cost me 4 hours, so the two extra hours I worked on Tuesday and the extra time I am putting in today will help me use less PTO...I also have to take off 3 hours early 2morrow to meet my other clients.
I have to work the real estate center tonight. I was thinking of going and doing a very basic leg workout after that...just squats...so I won't have frankenstein legs this weekend at the club...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, we don't need Frankenstein legs....  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

isn't it about time u post some pics? Your Leanness?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 23, 2006)

hey, don't all women think Frenkenstein legs are sexy??  Maybe just the ones that matter....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..well...I have to be selective to whom I allow into the Audi...
> 
> 
> Was'sup, my friend!



workworkworkworkschoolworkworkworkgymworkworksleepworkgymschoolwork.  You know, the ususal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> isn't it about time u post some pics? Your Leanness?




yeah Billie!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey, weren't we promised pics of the V-day wardrobe?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

See? ALL that school work has paid off in terms of an excellant memory...
So...M.s Tam-Tam...we want pics!

Somehting pink, lacy, skimpy....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey, don't all women think Frenkenstein legs are sexy?? Maybe just the ones that matter....


No..not the freaky, satrong and lean legs...the ones where u are stiff and walk like Frankenstein...groan like an old man whenever u move...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

No can't have stiff achy legs when working the club.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Pics of all the IM hotties.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pics of all the IM hotties.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner ,
Nice wo bud !  Hell you're benching as much as me and I've been at it for quite awhile without missing more than a couple of wo's


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> yeah Billie!


no sluffing off, young lady...  you do bring up a good point though...BILLIE! POST YOUR PICS TOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner ,
> Nice wo bud ! Hell you're benching as much as me and I've been at it for quite awhile without missing more than a couple of wo's


u forget my friend...chest is my strong point....and the rest is lagging WAY behind you....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm with the majority on this one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

How's the car?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

it's suh-weee--eet...

I think I am happy its an auto and NOT the 6-speed...I'd have tickets in no time...just hearing it drive @ 45mph....u can just 'feel' it wanting to have the throttle stomped on....
It does like gas though...ANOTHER reason to stay out of the turbos...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

I told you all no more pics for 2 more weeks!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pics of all the IM hotties.



We're off target again, so I'll try and help you out BM.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

NT to the rescue!

2 more weeks? I can hang with that...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good morning!
Well...I am glad I actually did NOT go to the gym this morning. I was letting my coffee set in and watching a jackie Chan movie. 0650hrs and the phone rings. It was Lowes, telling me they will be at my place to drop off my new washer and dryer. Said they would be there between 0800 - 0900. Super. Was gonna go, but something told me not to. Finished the movie and just got in the shower....0728(?) just got my face and shampoo'd...damn door bell rings. THEY'RE EARLY....  
I then washed as fast as I could...kinda the speed you use when the hot water heater breaks in January....so hope I got all my 2000 body parts washed, grabbed a towel and threw open the door.
"You're early...I'll be a minute..."
Long sotry short, have my new washer and dryer in the house. Didn't get a chance to shave...and have to leave here to meet clients @ 2pm. I might...have time to go home and shave, but dunno...Im hoping to get these people in a contact this weekend...that would be SWEET! 
Will lift this afternoon / Evening...

Just saw mommbas' new split...I like it...might do it....Might even quicken up the workout a little? Maybe put the arms on the leg days? 
*Upper Horizontal:*
1) Bench press 
2) BB Row
3) Inc. Bench Press
4) DB / Cable Row
5) Pec Dec -or- Flyes
6) BO Lateral Raise -or- rev. Pec Dec

*Quads / Tris:*
1) Squats
2) CG bench -or- dips
3) Leg Press
4) Skull Crusher 
5) Leg Ext
6) Tri Ext -or- press downs

* Upper Vertical:*
1) Pull Ups / Pull Downs
2) Mil. Press
3) Machine or Cable Pull Downs
4) Shrugs
5) Lateral Raise
6) Upright Rows

*HAMS / BICEPS*
1) Dead Lift -or- SLDL
2) BB curls -or- DB Alt Curls
3) Leg Ext
4) Preacher -or- Concentration Curls
5) Calves
6) Hammer

***SAME ROTATION***
1) on
2) on
3) off
4) on
5) on
6) off
7) off

What do you think? Thnking I will start this on Monday.
Hope I can super set them....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd re-think your exercises......I think it will be hard to do TRIS the day after benching and BIS the day after Pullups and Pulldowns....

Here are my exercises that I have planned.....I'm too lazy to take out the numbers.....Hope this helps  

*UPPER BODY #2 (Horizontal)*

Incline Bench Machine
3 plates x 14 RP
3 plates x 10 RP

Wide Grip T-Bar Row
3 plates  x 10
3 plates  x 10

Dips
20
20

DB Row
130 x 14
130 x 12

CG Press
135 x 18
155 x 10

Cable Reverse Fly
35 x 10
35 x 7

Overhead Rope Press
72.5 x 13

Seated Incline Bench DB Curl
40 x 8

*LOWER BODY #1 (Quad Dominated)*

Squat
225 x 17
295 x 4
225 x 15

Leg Press
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 12
12 plates x 8

One legged Sled
6 plates x 10 (each leg)
6 plates x 10 (each leg)

Smith Machine Calve Raises
135 x 20
135 x 20

Bosu Ball Squat
20 squats
20 squats

ABS

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 25
150 x 20


*UPPER BODY #2 (Vertical)*

Weighted Pullups
bw + 55 x 6
bw + 55 x 5

Standing MP Press
95 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 6

Side Raises
20 x 15
20 x 14

Weighted Chinup
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 6

Upright Row
115 x 11
115 x 9

Weighted Supinated Grip Pullup
bw + 45 x 6
bw + 45 x 4

Shrugs
275 x 9
275 x 9

Straight Bar Curl
110 x 8

Lying Triceps Extentions
15


*30 minute walk

*Lower Body #2 (Hips and Hams)*


Deadlift
315 x 10
375 x 1
365 x 2
315 x 8

Sumo Style Deadlift
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 7
225 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'd re-think your exercises......I think it will be hard to do TRIS the day after benching and BIS the day after Pullups and Pulldowns....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey BRother Burner, hope all is well my Friend, I like Brother YM's suggestions too!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Burner ... the lovely Brit will be heading west in July for the Nationals.  You could come here and have a beer and see the beautiful Brit clean house.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Where are you hiding, bud?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

what's for lunch today sweety?? Care to join me for a chicken salad and a banana??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what's for lunch today sweety?? Care to join me for a chicken salad and a banana??



I suppose Burner is in charge of bringing the banana


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone seen Burner today


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 27, 2006)

He had mentioned some possible real estate work in the near future.  Maybe that's what is keeping him away.  Either way....   Hey...WASSUP!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey YM- Thanks- I've been trying to kick it around...had to put them in somewhere...and after two big body parts, thought I'd be too whooped to do arms afterwards.
I made it to the gym yesterday. Guess what I did...but the workout was shitty...everything felt heavy,..but at least I went...not een gonna pst it. I'e been going non-stop since Friday afternoon. My throat is killing me again and I was whooped. I woke up too late this morning to go..and i have to meet clients @ 0830 for breaky and ANOTHER long and exhausting say of home hunting.
Ok...
*Real Estate:*
I'e been...B U S Y!!! I started at 2pm Friday. Mainly showed them new builds in the one general area they wanted to be in. Finished up at a decent hour, took them back ot hte hotel, I went home, relaxed and went downtown.
On the way to the club, I stopped @ a cheap hotel to get # for my other incoming clients. The girl...behind the bullet proof glass...was SCARY looking...she looked at me and croaked: Can I help you? (Imagine the scene from the Wizard of Oz when Dorothy 1st met the Wicked Witch of the West...
Um...no...gotta...leave...now....
(Bar story coming)
Saturday...spent ALL day going thru new builds AND resales...at least 10 homes...at the end of the day, FINALLY finished that day, went home, relaxed and went to the club. 
Oh...my other California oeople..who were supposed to be here...WEDNESDAY called all happy saying: HEY! we'll be there by 9pm! Let's get started Sunday!
awww...crap. I told them that they were early..and I was still working another out of town couple but we would be finishing up on Sunday afternoon...
Sunday rolls in...look thru MORE homes, go back to new builds for 2nd look. (usually good thing) finally finish up w/ them around 3pm...took back to their hotel. Siad they were gonna do some serious thinking while their daugher was visiting from Denver. Went to the office and met couple #2...and got things set up for MOnday...got home around....8pm...<yaaaawn>
Woke up, went to gym...crappy workout, met them..went thru 15 homes!!!!!
have 2 good possibilities! Gonna go thru the last 8 this morning.....just to make sure...then put in an offer this afternoon...
1st Cali. couple got back on plane, but are coming back last weekend o March. (hopefully to buy.)
Had to do a serious gear switch from couple # 1 to #2...(besides getting to know the different personlaities...#1 were looking at $$ homes, #2 were looking at average $$ homes..)

will see how tired I am this afternoon / evening if i can make it to the gym tonight..even if just a quickie squat set...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

No wonder you were MIA this weekend.  Good luck with both clients!! Sounds like both are moving quickly towards buying which should make all the stress worth it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

Bar Story:
Didn't have too much happen. Met another couple cute girls...should have been a little more 'pro-active' with the one..oh well....like I have time to date...kind of have that in the back of head...so don't really try...

Anywhoo....there i was.....
Was doing my 'rounds' and went into the mens' room. (no..I can't just walk into the womens...besides...who would want to...<blech>)
See a guy in one of the stalls bent over the bowl. Now, bing an astute and professional that I am, I quickly deduced that he was sick and tossing...so I leaned up against a wall and started to wait for him to finish, so I could walk him out for the night. (if u puke, u leave) I put on my gloves..incase he has whatever on him...and I don't get it on me...couple of the guys in there begin to watch what was going on...I just said, nothing to worry about. Well, a few moments later, he stands up. THought he was finished and about to get out of the stall. Nope. He starts to take a swig from a 5th of Jim Beam! So...Off I go into action. The door...due to previous fights in the past was kinda fuqqed to begin with, I just stiff armed it...and busted in. 
"GIVE ME THAT!" He of course, tried to hide it from me. I reached around him as I again said Give me that bottle. Took it from him....
And.....oured the 3/4 of it contents into the toilet in front of him!  Tossed it into the trash and then told him 'you're outta here'. Walked him out. He gave me no problems...
--it gets better--
on the way home, I checked my phone...and I had a message. It was from my friend Andrea. She is a friend of mine. I guess u say we sort of date. Anyway...come to find out..the guy I tossed out...was an ex of hers....AND an asshole! I had a run in with him over a year ago..and was pissed at myself for not aggressing this guy back then...
Guess he called her up..and said somehting to the effect of: Tell your boy friend he needs to back off me. He threw me out of the club..something about him not doing anything....but guess he finished off that he couldn't do anything 'cause he (me) is a big mutha F'er... 
- true story
Well, gotta go jump in shower and p[repare for the onslaught of home searching that is before me this day! Hopefull will be back Thursay!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2006)

The only person I know who attempts to cram in more than 24 hours into a day.  Good luck Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No wonder you were MIA this weekend. Good luck with both clients!! Sounds like both are moving quickly towards buying which should make all the stress worth it.


good morning, beautiful! How's my favorite 'Jersey girl?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> The only person I know who attempts to cram in more than 24 hours into a day. Good luck Burner!


this is why I play the lottery.

Was'sup, mi amigo! Wish I could hang w' yall to see BC kick ass...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

good morning, everybody...damn...just saw the time....I gotta go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey B....oh my gosh....stop in when you get a chance dear!  I sent you a PM!

Wuv you darlin'


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for helping me see someone actually has a life, since I don't.    I'm glad to hear about all the possibilities w/ the 2 couples.  Hopefully, they will make the right choice (for you that is  )  Throwing out ex's is the best part of your job...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

...yeah...that was fun...    would have been more fun...if I knew who it was...

Life? Me? I've got an application in for one...but right now...nope.

Ok...I R E A L L Y *LOVE* my car...except for it's addiction for the fuel pumps...I need to get it to the dealership and have it looked at. It sholdn't be going thru THAT much...maybe needs adjustment, fresh air cleaner, whatever...

I AM ABOUT TO GO DROP OFF A CONTRACT! WAHOO!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Hope that contract comes through for you, Burner!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2006)

WHAT?????? You dumped out some perfectly good Jim Beam?? you get a spanking for that!! 

anywho, I hope everything is going well, I have been putting in long hours too, so I feel for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

well...I dumped the content's of it in front of it's owner.... = priceless.
Shoulda seen his face. was MUCH better than drinking...besides, I'm not much of a drinker. Had no use for it....
Feel free to spank...but bewarned: I go by the 'you touch me,I touch u back' theory...


I am finally at work..where I can relax...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

AND!...I went to the gym..and did...<gulp> LEGS! The workout was longet than I woulda liked, and didn't get much done, but was a start and will do better next week...

1 March, 2006
LEGS:
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*12, 225*12, 225*10, 225*8 (seemed to run out of gas...)

Machine Hack Squat:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8

**time.
***had to wait for a curl rack to open, so there went some time. 
***That 1st set of 135 felt LIGHT. Kept me reps deep; top of thighs parallel w/ floor. set 3 wsa getting tired. last set, I felt I wasn't going to make it to my full set, so I slowed the reps and went deep...I am sure I will be feeling them tomorrow.

***saw either the same crappy trainer...or...ANOTHER crappy trainer. His client was doing partials...WITH THE PT WATCHING...AND! You should have seen how the PT was 'spotting' this poor kid while he was benching. First, partials...weights were too heavy for this kid. instead of standing behind the kid and correctly spotting hm, the PT had one hand on the bar, (off side even), off to the right of the back of the bench, one foot propped on a cross bar. (maybe he was visited by Capt. Morgan himself??)
THink...'cause that 'PT' was young as well..he wanted to look cool for the cute little high school girls in there...
Saw more high school kids doing things all fuqed up...like I and maybe some of y'all did in high school: Roll your shoulders while doing Shrugs. Thought about asking of I could show them how to do it, but from personal experience, unless people ask for it..they think they know what they are doing and don't need help.
On one RI, I saw in the mirror some guy had loaded up: 275lb on the bench. First, I was thinking: That's a pretty goo amount of weight to do w/out a spotter...till I saw what he was doing...PARTIALS....break his lockout..go down..maybe 2" ROM....there ya go....I am at the least entertained while I work out...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats on gettin them squats in mi amigo!  Bout damn time!

ahh the ol crappy trainer and young hot shots trying to impress!  I had 2 of em in my gym yesterday.  Kid was trying to squat in the power tec with 4plates on each side.  He was pretty much doing a nasty hyper ext and was iches away from destroying his life.  I couldn't even get there in time with the weight just crashed down on him.  He was hurt bad...destroyed his knees.  I warned him he continued I couldn't do anything but watch and say i told you so!

Oh yea BTW he was 13...about 95lbs and this was his first day working out for those of you who think he should have been doing that much weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice going on the squats    You're almost there.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Congrats on gettin them squats in mi amigo! Bout damn time!
> 
> ahh the ol crappy trainer and young hot shots trying to impress! I had 2 of em in my gym yesterday. Kid was trying to squat in the power tec with 4plates on each side. He was pretty much doing a nasty hyper ext and was iches away from destroying his life. I couldn't even get there in time with the weight just crashed down on him. He was hurt bad...destroyed his knees. I warned him he continued I couldn't do anything but watch and say i told you so!
> 
> Oh yea BTW he was 13...about 95lbs and this was his first day working out for those of you who think he should have been doing that much weight.


dang...
freind of mine said he had the near same situation. Guess a couple of BIG guys weer done with the leg press. Don't know the #'s but just say a LOT of weight was loaded up. about the same thing: Younger kid, skiny, no idea what to do gets in, and before anybody could stop him, released the pins. SLAM! ALL that weight came down and slammed that's kid's knees thru his chest....guess he was hurt pretty badly too...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice going on the squats  You're almost there.


thanks, YM-I'd say I'm on my way to catching you...but I don't think that's humanly possible.... 

You weren't born in like...Rosswell, or...Smallville, were you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang...
> freind of mine said he had the near same situation. Guess a couple of BIG guys weer done with the leg press. Don't know the #'s but just say a LOT of weight was loaded up. about the same thing: Younger kid, skiny, no idea what to do gets in, and before anybody could stop him, released the pins. SLAM! ALL that weight came down and slammed that's kid's knees thru his chest....guess he was hurt pretty badly too...


Yea but you know he'll never do it again....well if he was smart!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

oh..also, I think I am keeping my split as is...for now. For the time I have in the gym, the equipment is too far away for some exercies. (bench press and pull-ups are on opposite ends of a large gym...)


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

hey, nice leg workout!!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang...
> freind of mine said he had the near same situation. Guess a couple of BIG guys weer done with the leg press. Don't know the #'s but just say a LOT of weight was loaded up. about the same thing: Younger kid, skiny, no idea what to do gets in, and before anybody could stop him, released the pins. SLAM! ALL that weight came down and slammed that's kid's knees thru his chest....guess he was hurt pretty badly too...


Isn't that a double negative?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey, nice leg workout!!!!!!!


u just wanted to use the emoticon, didn't you....cause the WO wasn't that good...only got 1/2 done...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Brother Burner, that was a solid w/o my Friend!!! I bet your legs are gonna feel that in a couple of days!!! Don't you just love watching "Stupid" in the gym???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

heck yeah! 30.00 per month...get fit and a sideshow!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Congrats on gettin them squats in mi amigo!  Bout damn time!
> 
> ahh the ol crappy trainer and young hot shots trying to impress! I had 2 of em in my gym yesterday. Kid was trying to squat in the power tec with 4plates on each side. He was pretty much doing a nasty hyper ext and was iches away from destroying his life. I couldn't even get there in time with the weight just crashed down on him. He was hurt bad...destroyed his knees. I warned him he continued I couldn't do anything but watch and say i told you so!
> 
> Oh yea BTW he was 13...about 95lbs and this was his first day working out for those of you who think he should have been doing that much weight.



Hang on a sec.  Brother got crushed, then tried to do more reps?  He deserves whatever he gets.  

Nice w/out, Burner.  Thats a lot of reps on squats!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Way to get in there and tear up dem legs Burner


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hang on a sec.  Brother got crushed, then tried to do more reps?  He deserves whatever he gets.


Hey I tried....I can only do so much ya know.  I think he is a damn fool and would have loved to smack him but his mom wasn't there to tell him what to do....ya know at that age he is a full grown man!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Get the car taken in yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey burner....how's it going hun?

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heck yeah! 30.00 per month...get fit and a sideshow!



That's what I love about the gym, get a workout and entertainment.  

Well the workout may have only been a partial one, but atlest you worked out.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get the car taken in yet?


I need to do it in the next couple weeks. I gotta make sure my contract gets accepted...then will close it. = cash in hand.
My key needs to be reprogramed = 100.00  Also need to get 2nd key+ programmed = more $$ 
THEN! have to get it serviced and looked over thoroughly... whew!
Gonna get the windows tinted this coming week. had to run the A/C on the 28th of FEBRUARY! Gotta LOVE black cars....
As they say..once u go black....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2006)

....once you go black, you're never white again????


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Well...u might have realized..I wasn't on much again yesterday....got a call from the listing agent of the home we put the contract on...we lost it. the other offer was better..  so......had to leave here. = use more personal time..

Go get clients, and find more homes...then scour the city looking for them. Well...after looking thru another goup of 8, I think...we came across two possibilities....The one was in the area that I thought would be in their best interest: quiet, better appreciation, nicer neighborhood.
The other...had a better garage. So...(ok...I am not  alowed to 'steer' a client..but I KNEW they would NOT be happy in this area. Not as nice, lower income, transient familes, military families = YOUNG people WITH noisy children....so...instead of leaving out the way we came in...I just slowly drove thu the other end of the neighborhood. It was looing grim...and then they immediately decided against it.

now....they wanted to look at a couple MORE homes...ok..I had to step in.
1) we JUST lost the home u wanted, 'cause u screwed around..then low-balled the offer.
2) from the last month of looking on-line, u see that the 5 top homes you were interested in have SOLD...this is getting into BUYING SEASON....u cannot screw around
3) the other 2 homes are NOT in as good of condition as the other one that u like. and IT might have an offer thrown in on it...wanna take THAT chance and lose it too?
4) Yes, these homes ARE 15 - 20 thousand less...BUT! U see that those homes will need that much $$ in improvements put into them to = the home u already like..AND they are NOT in the greatest area. 

THEM: ok...we see your point. Let's go write the offer. 
and so we did. should know by about this afternoon.... 

I'm learning how to be a 'closer'....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

hold on to something folks...i went to the gym...again!
WAHOO!
Ok...I will say..it sucked. the weights were disappointing...hopefully just the 1st week back, will get back into groove next week syndrome...
So...here goes:

3 March 06
DELTS / TRIS
Standing BB Mil Press:
Bar * 15, 65*10, 95*8, 95*8, 135*3  

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*8, 30*7 
--SS--
CG Bench Press:
135*10, 135*8, 135*8 

BO DB Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10
--SS--
DB Behind head press:
60*10, 60*10, 60*10

Rope Press Downs:
50*12, 50*10, 50*10

**So...workout sucked, but wasn't expecting much....need to work on getting my food back into a decent 'zone'. (keep it reasonably healthy) I Don't do brown rice. Just try to keep it common sense and healthy proportions...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> ....once you go black, you're never white again????


good morning....am I gonna find u in a pic in  bikini when I visit your journal soon?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> ....once you go black, you're never white again????



this is what I've been told


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hold on to something folks...i went to the gym...again!
> WAHOO!
> Ok...I will say..it sucked. the weights were disappointing...hopefully just the 1st week back, will get back into groove next week syndrome...
> So...here goes:
> ...



 Another workout that's great.  So what if the weights suck atleast you are in there working out.  The weights will improve.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

thanx...I know...ego kept jumping in the way....damn thing....
now go home and get yourself better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Another workout that's great.  So what if the weights suck atleast you are in there working out.  The weights will improve.



I totally agree with Dev.  Who cares if it sucked, you were in there, which is more than I can say for those who were NOT in the gym <not pointing at any one in particular>, I'm just saying, there are those that say, "I will go tomorrow" and then tomorrow comes and they say "Maybe I'll just go next week", and so on and so on...you get my point.

YOu gotta stop being so negative darlin'!  You need to say to yourself - "Lord, thank you for blessing me with the initiative and the health to be able to go to the gym."  

I'm not gonna take any more of your negativity when you're in the gym, do you understand me?     NOW!!!  Don't make me spank your hiney!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanx...I know...ego kept jumping in the way....damn thing....
> now go home and get yourself better.



I am home


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

Good lookin workout bud!!

And  congrats on the learnign your groove with the clients....sometimes you can just feed em what they want you need to open their eyes and show em whats really happening here.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the warning Burner  

May not seem like a good wo to you but I'd like to put 135 up on MP's


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice work with the clients and the w/o, burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I totally agree with Dev. Who cares if it sucked, you were in there, which is more than I can say for those who were NOT in the gym <not pointing at any one in particular>, I'm just saying, there are those that say, "I will go tomorrow" and then tomorrow comes and they say "Maybe I'll just go next week", and so on and so on...you get my point.
> 
> YOu gotta stop being so negative darlin'! You need to say to yourself - "Lord, thank you for blessing me with the initiative and the health to be able to go to the gym."
> 
> I'm not gonna take any more of your negativity when you're in the gym, do you understand me?  NOW!!! Don't make me spank your hiney!


Actually.....maybe a hiney spankin' would be nice..  
That actually sounded like me in the 1st paragraph.... 

I'm not THAT negative...was just spent on having three jobs..not much in the way of results....I am finally starting to see some...so I that is a little better. I do need a vacation...

Have I mentioned...I wuv you? 
If u were to see me in the street, as it were...you would never know if I was less than happy...this is a place to vent.  (Actually...I 'vented' on my father yesterday....just needed to blow some steam...)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work with the clients and the w/o, burner.


thank you....now let's just hope the seller bites and accepts the offer. it's reasonable. It's only a few grand off the listed price, and with my buyers bringing cash...it's a guraranteed sale...and no more $$ out of pocket for the sellers...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I am home


ok then...go crawl under your blankie and get some sleep....bet your body would welcome it!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok then...go crawl under your blankie and get some sleep....bet your "thin and muscular" body would welcome it!



But I'm not tired yet (said in whinney voice)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin workout bud!!
> 
> And congrats on the learnign your groove with the clients....sometimes you can just feed em what they want you need to open their eyes and show em whats really happening here.


Well, I am learning to be more 'pro-active' I just try and reinforce what they already know...the pros and cons and then my professional opinion when needed.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warning Burner
> 
> May not seem like a good wo to you but I'd like to put 135 up on MP's


what warning?  
..and no worries, G- I'd like to do some ofthe things you do sir....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> YOu gotta stop being so negative darlin'! You need to say to yourself - "Lord, thank you for blessing me with the initiative and the health to be able to go to the gym."


ok...NOW can have a little fun...as soon as I read your inspiring words....what came to mind...besides...Dang, Tam-Tam is a wonderful woman! Is this...ready?
U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
You can't touch this 
You can???t touch this 
You can't touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
You can???t touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
you can't touch this 

My, my, my, my music hits me so hard 
*Makes me say oh my Lord *
*Thank you for blessing me *
*With a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet* 
Feels good when you know you're down 
A super dope homeboy from the Oaktown 
And I'm known as such 
And this is a beat uh you can't touch 

(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
I told you homeboy, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Look in my eyes man, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
You know let me bust the funky lyrics, you can???t touch this 

Fresh new kicks and pants 
You got it like that now you know you wanna dance 
So move out of your seat 
And get a fly girl and catch this beat 
While it's rollin' hold on 
Pump a little bit and let me know it's going on 
Like that, like that 
Cold on a mission so fall on back 
Let 'em know that you're too much 
And this is a beat uh you can't touch 

(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Yo I told you, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Why you standing there man, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Yo sound the bell school is in sucker, you can't touch this 

Give me a song or rhythm 
Making 'em sweat that's what I'm giving 'em 
Now they know 
You talk about the Hammer when you???re talking ???bout a show 
That's hyped and tight 
Singers are sweatin' so pass them a wipe 
Or a tape to learn 
What it's gonna take in the 90's to burn 
The charts legit 
Either work hard or you might as well quit 

(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
That's word because you know 
You can't touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
You can't touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Break it down! 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Stop! Hammer time! 

Go with the flow it is said 
If you can't move to this then you probably are dead 
So wave your hands in the air 
Bust a few moves run your fingers through your hair 
This is it for a winner 
Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner 
Now move slide your rump 
Just for a minute let's all do the bump 

(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Bump bump bump yeah, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Look man, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
You'll probably get hyped boy 'cause you know you can't, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Ring the bell school's back in, break it down! 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Stop! Hammer time! 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
(Oh-oh oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) break it down! 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Stop! Hammer time! 

Every time you see me, that Hammer's just so hype 
I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic 
Now why would I ever stop doing this 
With others makin' records that just don???t hit 
I toured around the world from London to The Bay 
It's Hammer go Hammer MC Hammer Yo Hammer and the rest can go and play 

You can't touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
You can't touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
You can't touch this (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Yeah, you can't touch this 
I told you, you can't touch this (Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) 
Too hype can't touch this 
Get me outta here, you can't touch this 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> But I'm not tired yet (said in whinney voice)


Well...IF you weren't so FAR..and didn't already have someone ELSE set up to 'take care' of you....I'd have some ideas to wear you out, promote cardiovascular health, burn some calories, become closer as friends...and of course...get you to sleep better...hey...what can I say...the things I would do for a friend...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well...IF you weren't so FAR..and didn't already have someone ELSE set up to 'take care' of you....I'd have some ideas to wear you out, promote cardiovascular health, burn some calories, become closer as friends...and of course...get you to sleep better...hey...what can I say...the things I would do for a friend...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

now..if I were to pull a 'Forest Gump' and run / walk from here to your place...by the time I got there...I'd be all kinds of lean...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

U CAN'T TOUCH THIS........OMG, I just spit diet rootbeer everywhere... That is some funny shit!!!!!! Go Hammer, Go Hammer, GO, GO!! 

ah, Burner...this is why I love ya


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

...you were dancing a little while you were 'spittin them lyrics, weren't you....


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey, Buddy, I got a manual to send you.  It's not the exact one I was thinking of, but you should be able to get a lot of good information out of it.  Send me a PM with an address where you want me to send it.  I'll try and get it picked up and copied this weekend and send it out Monday.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

oh...contract WAS accepted!
WAHOO! Now..having hard time getting hold of my inspector...might have to go to a back up guy....
AND! Made contact w/ the couple I showed on Fri - Sunday...they are coming back the 3rd or 4th week of the month..and BUYING! YEAH! (hopefully a resale,...a new build....takes 8 months to complete..and I wont get paid till then...

THis sinus crap is killing me. I'm sure the club isn't helping with all the smoke.
Friend told me (4 hours till I had to be at the club) that they were having another poker, drinking night @ their place and friends ewre showing up and such...he got a little ticked when I said I couldn't go. (I already used my "I'm sick' card just two weeks ago...and until I close a couple of these homes and pay off a couple bills, I still need that 'stupid' job.) 
So, went to work..threw one guy out...more like slung him....by his jacket (he was trying to get in thru a side door I was trying to use to take a nearly passed out drunk girl out of...so..with her in one arm...this guy tries to slide past me..after saying at least twice that we werent letting anybody in for any reason (were at over capacity) He tried to get in anyway...
THIS is where my fat 215 lb size came in handy. Grabbed him with only free hand..said drunk girl still in other arm...twisted my body kinda like a catapault and slung him out the door.

He gave me an ugly look...till I put said drunk, pukey looking girl in front of me..facing him and told him to move or wear her dinner..

He did.....no more problem..


----------



## BritChick (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats on the sale!!!  
Sorry to hear you're still feeling crappy - get better soon!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Glad to see all that hard work pay off for you.  Way to go, Burner!!!  Now don't sit on your ass and bask in the glory, go get another one  Well kind of, good job Burner.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2006)

I am feeling "sinusy" again too ....hope you start to feel better!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am feeling "sinusy" again too ....hope you start to feel better!



Hey now don't blame me for starting the sinus things this time around  


Congrats on the sale and good luck with the other couple


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

Only you would post the lyrics of a MC Hammer hit of yesteryear.  Glad to hear the good news in the housing market.  It's also nice to know you can onehanded toss a guy, while holding a pukey drunk chick.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well...IF you weren't so FAR..and didn't already have someone ELSE set up to 'take care' of you....I'd have some ideas to wear you out, promote cardiovascular health, burn some calories, become closer as friends...and of course...get you to sleep better...hey...what can I say...the things I would do for a friend...


jogging ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

nope. Jazzercise....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

Inspection is today, so had to com in early..so not have to take any PTO to go to inspection..then come back and work late. Will go to gym after.
Other buyers I showed homes are coming back end of this month! 
AND! My other BIG buyers...I have been workig with..will be here Saturday...and they are BUYING!
This COULD be a gooood month for me...actually, it would be more like, next month, but get all set for this month...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

Great news!  Good luck with it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...NOW can have a little fun...as soon as I read your inspiring words....what came to mind...besides...Dang, Tam-Tam is a wonderful woman! Is this...ready?




Yes, I am......
Can't Touch This
na-nana-na-nana-nana
Can't Touch This.....

OK, sorry, I was about to bust a move!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great news!  Good luck with it!


Ditto my Friend!!! Hope it all falls into place for you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, I am......
> Can't Touch This
> na-nana-na-nana-nana
> Can't Touch This.....
> ...


yep...gonna need to get you that web cam....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ditto my Friend!!! Hope it all falls into place for you!!!


thank you!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Good Luck with all the buyers


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

hey hottie!
thanx! Gotta email another possible client. Might be a false lead, but ya never know...
Went to the office to find my contract. Listing agent put it in wrong box at main office. (he also works for the same company) Waited for the usband of my team leader to drop it off...contract was left in team leaders' box instead, for some odd  reason. 
Client's called...didn't get to leave till after 9:30.
Another ex called. her grandfather is on his final days. She was distraught, so I went to her place and comforted her. 
got home this morning, came in to work. Might have to drive to Denver to have clients sign paperwork.
if get hold of friend, might lift w/ him in Denver.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, I got tired just reading about your day


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

More songs! more songs! More songs!










please?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Burner, I got a little behind on my stuff to send you.  What I have is about 5 manuals.  Some are good, some aren't that good.  I'm going to copy the good stuff from all of them and send you a highlight reel, so to speak.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

For billie.....


_Ricky was a young boy 
He had a heart of stone 
Lived 9 to 5 and worked his 
Fingers to the bone 

Just barely out of school 
Came from the edge of town 
Fought like a switchblade 
So no one could take him down 

He had no money, ooh 
No good at home 
He walked the streets a soldier 
And he fought the world alone 
And now it's... 

Chorus: 
Eighteen and life you got it 
Eighteen and life you know 
Your crime is time and it's 
Eighteen and life to go 
Eighteen and life you got it 
Eighteen and life you know 
Your crime is time and it's 
Eighteen and life to go 

Tequila in his heartbeat 
His veins burned gasoline 
It kept his motor runnin' 
But he never kept it clean 

They say he loved adventure 
Ricky's the wild one 
He married trouble 
Had a courtship with a gun 

Bang, bang! Shoot 'em up 
the party never ends 
You can't think of dying 
When the bottle's your best friend 
And now it's... 

Chorus 

"Accidents will happen" 
They all heard Ricky say 
He fired his six-shot to the wind 
That child blew a child away _


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey where the hell are ya bud??

And what song is that?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey where the hell are ya bud??
> 
> And what song is that?


That's Skid Row.  Ahh, my first concert.  Skid Row and Bon Jovi.  Should I be admitting that online?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's Skid Row.  Ahh, my first concert.  Skid Row and Bon Jovi.  Should I be admitting that online?



Um, no.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2006)

Skid Row rocks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Skid Row rocks!




Ahhh, how right you are couSON


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

My turn!!!!!!!!I found a classic too....



cold cooling at a ball
looking for some action
but like Mick Jagger said
I can't get no satisfaction
the girls are all around
but none of them wanna get with me
my threads are fresh and I'm looking def
yo, wassup with the l-o-c
the girls are all jocking
at the other end of the bar
having drinks with some no-name chump
when they know that I'm the star
so I got up and strolled over
to the other side of the cantina
I asked the guy, "why you so fly?"
he said "funky cold medina"

this brother told me a secret
on how to get more chicks
put a little medina in your glass
and the girls'll come real quick
it's better than any alcohol
or afrodesiac
a couple of sips of this love potion and she'll be on your lap
so I gave some to my dog, when he began to big
and then he licked his bowl and he looked at me
and did the wild thing on my leg
he used to scratch and bite me
before he was much much meaner
but now all the poodles run to my house for the funky cold medina

you know what I'm saying
I got every dog in my neighborhood breaking down my door
I got Spuds McKenzie, Alex from Strolls
they won't leave my dog alone with that medina thing

I went up to this girl
she said "Hi, my name Sheena"
I thought she'd be good to go with a little funk cold medina,
she said "I'd like a drink", I said "ok, I'll go get it"
and then a couple of sips, she cold licked her lips and I knew that she was
with it
so I took her to my crib
and everything went well as planned
but when she got undressed it was big old mess
Sheena was a man
so I threw him out
I don't fool around with no Oscar Meyer weiner
you must be sure that the girl is pure for the funky cold medina

you know,
ain't no plans with a man,
this is the 80s and I'm down the ladies,

break it down,

back in the saddle, looking for a little affection
I took a shot, I thought I'd test it on the Love Connection
the audience guests voted, and you know, they picked a winner
I took my date to the Hilton ford
media had some dinner
she had a few drinks, I'm thinking soon what I'd be getting,
but that's when she starting talking 'bout plans for a wedding,
I said "wait, slow down love, not so fast, I'll be seeing ya",
that's why I found you don't play around with the funky cold medina

you know what I'm saying
that medina's a monster y'all


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Woo Hoo....Funky cold medina!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

great....so...seing as I am not working out...my journal has become a song journal....
  


good news, bad news.
Good news:
closing the home tomorrow!  
Bad news: Still have not made it to the gyum yet this week...  

had to go to Denver last evening to have clients sign disclosures. I DID take my gym bag w/ me, so I was going to meet with my buddy who lives about 10 minutes from where I was to go and lift together. Call him up....he says he and wife are on way to Boulder to have friend hook them up with mtn bikes. 1000.00 for under 500.00. So, I went there to see if I could get in on it. Of course, missed the store closing by 15 minutes. met up with them at some restaraunt and hung out for a little while. I only had an iced tea and no food. Left..and got home around 12:15...and straight to bed. Blew thru the alarm. oops. So, no work out as of yet today. Have to go to the other ofice this afternoon. (must 'sneak' out of here early) and go get paperwork ready for tomorrow. oof. 
have I mentioned that it would be a good thing to hit the lottery? Not even a huge one....how about 3.8 mil? That sounds reasonable....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Have you bought a ticket sweetie?  Go buy one!

I'd settle for $1 million


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Busy in here my Friend, hope it settles down for you soon!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

oh yeah...THAT does tend to increase the chances, eh? 
(I will get mine this afternoon after I leave here)


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep you head high, heart light, and mind open bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks-
Let;s see...did I go to the gym? Do I ever...

Came in to work early...cause I was SUPPOSED to close on my clients this AM...there was a small problem with the bank transfer....closing is post poned till mid next week...money I coulda really used. I had to cancel both my oil change / 50k service on the car and the monday window tint....very annoying. 
I've got my bag in the car, so when I leave the other office at 9pm tonight...I may get to go knock out delts/tris.
Figure chest and legs are off this week. try to keep the schedule...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2006)

Good job Burner, glad to hear you're still planning on training.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Best Wishes for you Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

It's always something, ain't it?

Get to the gym.  You'll feel better.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good job Burner, glad to hear you're still planning on training.


I _plan_...on winning the lottery too...


got home and crashed last night....might get to go tonight....I am missing the workouts...missing the 'full' feeling in the muscles from working out.
I feel..'empty' right now. Does that make sense? Well...I am back to square one....again....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

looks like a storm is coming in...not good....NOW..I DON"T want it to snow...(this weekend)


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

What's up Burner?  I still owe you that info we have been talking about.  I've been super busy with work, but I promise I'll get it in the mail before I leave.  Work has been a drag, but hey, a really hot chick emailed me her cell# today


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

do I know this hot chick?
No worries on the info. Whenever u can get it!


...I just went thru my check book...oof...mucho disgusting...somehow I had not updated it in 2 months....so...just went thru that. I seem to blow a lot of cash...need to reel that in...buying stupid stuff probably...need to also work on making my own food ALOT more...
If I get my closing check on Monday or Tuesday...I am gonna spluge...buy my new grill...so I can cook again....(I'm tired of baked chicken)


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you might know her.  Yeah, I just did my expenses this week.  4 months worth .  Kinda hurts the cash flow.  Especially when I'm leaving for Vegas on Wednesday.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope your having a Great weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2006)

Burner!   Yep, I think you  might know that hot chick too!   

Vegas = one day!  Sure wish you could go Burner baby....Boiler and I are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Boiler and I are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2006)

Not like that TT!  You perv....   

Well -- I don't know, depends on how hot he is!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 13, 2006)

Good morning handsome.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Burner!  Just droppin by.  Been crazy here.  I see you've been crazy too.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

aloha, everybody!
WHAT a weekend! WHEW! (good one tho!)
bar story:
Not much to tell. One of my female friends came up to me and gave me a hug...cute girl...but she smokes...who do people smoke????
Forgot how we got onto the subject, buti said something to the effect of a question by saying:
beause you won't date me.
her response: You've never asked?
oh? well...we should go out.
Ok.....
Dam, that was easy!

I called in Satuday night that I was not going in. Al, my boss, wasn't happy. I never call him unless I am calling in.
He answered the phone like this: Please tell me you aren't calling in tonight?
me: ok..I won't tell you, BUT I will hint of it very seriously! 

Went to Boulder. Friend knows the manager of the bike department of a store WAY over there, and I am gonna get a 1,000 bicycle...for 425.00 
STILL didn't get home till 3am. 
I am LOVING the Audi. (had to hold off on getting the tint...I just got my chack from last week's closing today. The  guy who will do it will be outta town till next week, so when get that done, will get pics.
Anyway, on the way home...had to deal w/ 2 yahoos....my freind and family were ahead of me...30 - 40 yards. I was pacing w/ cruise on. two more cars entered the 'picture' and friend was able to get passed them, but they kinda boxed me. one was ahead of me in the right lane, the other was in the left just ahead of him.  They just stayed there. After about 3 miles of this...the gap opened up to about car and 1/2 length...all I needed. Have I mentioned...this car is pretty fast?  Dropped the hammer, the turbos kicked in and I went from 60 - 95 in what felt like a few mere seconds....cut right between the two of them, came up behind my friend as I brought it back to legal speed limit.
THEN! I was on a different highway, after friend parted to their home in Denver, some guy 'parked' himself on my right rear fender!
How fuggin annoying! Wouldn't pass me or anything. Just sat there. I was running the cruise control again...80mph...he kept right there...just inside my blind spot. if I had to pass, i'd put on my signal...then cut in front of him...this kept up for 25 miles? Came up on traffic again....guy ahead of me...passed the guy in the right lane, but hadn't gotten back into the right lane, so...I took that....cut in between them and put some distance on him....he FINALLY got thru....then took his damn place on my bumper again...oy.
he finally passed me...saw he was drivig an A4...so...maybe he was just admiring my car...@ 80mph....at 3am? oy.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

Real Estate:
Just got my closing check this afternoon! I am gonna get the car service. Am gonna also get that mtn bike AND a grill...gonna bank the rest.

My BIG California buyers came in this weekend! Had a great time! AND! They found the home they want to buy...they will be back in 2 weeks to purchase...it's gonna be good. My other big Cali. people are coming back next weekend.... 
I have GOT to find a way to get a nice piece of that market. (Cali. people moving back East)


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aloha, everybody!
> WHAT a weekend! WHEW! (good one tho!)
> bar story:
> Not much to tell. One of my female friends came up to me and gave me a hug...cute girl...but she smokes...who do people smoke????
> ...



 That's funny... I don't get why people smoke either


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

I even went to the gym yesterday. Chest/bis.
Was ok...weight sucked, but guess I had to expect that.
Love watching people in the gym...especially the ones wo dont' know what they are doing.
This guy....he's a regular. He's in his 60's...looks like he's been doing this a while.
There he was....benching....with a weight belt....WTF? 
so...
Misstake:
1) wearing weight belt on bench day
2) feet up on the bench
3) butt was HIGH in the air...looked like he was doing decline bench his ass was so far in the air
4) he was doing partials

I was having a crappy day...(expected) but kept at it. I was doing inc. DB flyes. (they were next to me) I was having troubles getting thatlast rep up. They looked over at me...as if I needed help.....the one w/ the belt got up and started to move over to act as a spotter. (Saw this from corner of eye) 
that was all I needed. "I AM NOT GETTING A FRIGGIN SPOT!
Got the weight up...then brought own a little...then hold it there of a count of 6...
grrrr, baby...VERY gggrrrr!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I even went to the gym yesterday. Chest/bis.
> Was ok...weight sucked, but guess I had to expect that.
> Love watching people in the gym...especially the ones wo dont' know what they are doing.
> This guy....he's a regular. He's in his 60's...looks like he's been doing this a while.
> ...


*I have his Brother at my Gym!!!*

*Yeah, take that, Awesome Brother Burner!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

was'sup, archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, archie!


Same ole stuff my Friend, HARD cut and w/o like a Kamikazee!!!   You seem really busy, hope it slows down for you soon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats on the check, the buyers, and getting in a workout


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2006)

Go Burner, it's your birthday!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks good in here...........you closed a deal, got some $$, started a new deal (with the girl) and got to the gym......That's my boy


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I even went to the gym yesterday. Chest/bis.
> Was ok...weight sucked, but guess I had to expect that.
> Love watching people in the gym...especially the ones wo dont' know what they are doing.
> This guy....he's a regular. He's in his 60's...looks like he's been doing this a while.
> ...



Hehe, yeah last night, toward the end of my workout I saw a couple working at that were probably in their 50's-60's... The husband was warming up with deadlifts with 135-155 or so... Now, when he got to the point of lockout, he would swing way back, and arch his back... His back probably went about 120 degrees from the floor instead of 90 like it should be... After I was done stretching, he had 365lbs with the bar... I hope for his sake he doesn't screw his back up by doing that at his age


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Keep on truckin big guy!

Congrats on gettin the $$$ keep it rollin man you deserve it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

AWSOME Burner!! ...very Grrr....

that's great on your real estate deal....how much longer before you can quite 1 job??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Same ole stuff my Friend, HARD cut and w/o like a Kamikazee!!!  You seem really busy, hope it slows down for you soon!!!


heh...actually...I hope it DOESN"T slow down...that means...no more business...no more extra income....

But thanks for the well wishes!

I tried my ass of to get it outta bed this morning...didnt happen... 
I was even in bed before 10:30 last night....I have to cover at the real estate center tonight, so don't let up till 9pm...cross fingers I can at least get in a small leg workout in...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> AWSOME Burner!! ...very Grrr....
> 
> that's great on your real estate deal....how much longer before you can quite 1 job??


well...I close my big buyers...within a couple months...that will pay off one bill...leave another couple grand in the account...if I close the other two...I will have ample funds let over after I pay off a couple things..that will allow me to bail on the bouncer job...if i can close at least one GOOOD closing per month...I could lose the full time job as well. However, I don't have that many clients pipelined to keep at it...so it will still be at least 2 jobs for a while...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah last night, toward the end of my workout I saw a couple working at that were probably in their 50's-60's... The husband was warming up with deadlifts with 135-155 or so... Now, when he got to the point of lockout, he would swing way back, and arch his back... His back probably went about 120 degrees from the floor instead of 90 like it should be... After I was done stretching, he had 365lbs with the bar... I hope for his sake he doesn't screw his back up by doing that at his age


I learned some time back, that I don't even bother to help or ask if they need help unless they are gonna do something that will hurt themselves...
I've gotten the:
"I know what I am doing" before...
um..yeah...I can see that...that's why I am hee to keep you from fuqqin yourself up....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope you stay as busy as you can handle my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I even went to the gym yesterday. Chest/bis.
> Was ok...weight sucked, but guess I had to expect that.
> Love watching people in the gym...especially the ones wo dont' know what they are doing.
> This guy....he's a regular. He's in his 60's...looks like he's been doing this a while.
> ...



My Hero !!!  Way to go Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I saw a couple working at that were probably in their *50's*-60's... The husband was warming up with deadlifts with 135-155 or so... After I was done stretching, he had 365lbs with the bar... I hope for his sake he doesn't screw his back up by doing that *at his age*


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> cross fingers I can at least get in a small leg workout in...



Planning to work the small leg, huh?  Maybe you should trying Archie's routine of shaking it in the shower.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Planning to work the small leg, huh?  Maybe you should trying Archie's routine of shaking it in the shower.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

I prefer to shake it in the comfort of my own home....but thanks..


Good one, BTW!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

ok...more coming....
After I left the office last night, I had to go to client's home to show them the warranty I am getting them. (That is gona be 50.00 MORE than I expected)
So, got outta there after 10pm. there went the workout. Now it's Thursday, too late for legs... 
Woke up this morning, had to be at the Audi Dealership at 0800...no am workout.
Took the car in and got it serviced and a major once-over. The service rep came up to me and asked if I had a warranty....THAT can't be good. So, I am waiting for said warranty to arrive in the mail to take it AND Audi back to dealer and have them go and do several thousand dollars worth of maintenance with it.... 

Bright side: My clients I closed last month....always keep an eye out for possible investment homes for them. Might have found one. If they buy it...will put a couple grand in my account that I had not planned on..so that COULD be a good thing.
I am NOT working the real estate center tonight, so I can go to the gym after I get outta here.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I am NOT working the real estate center tonight, so I can go to the gym after I get outta here.



Yeah, yeah, promises, promises  

That sucks about your car, but atleast you have a warranty to cover the repairs.  Good luck with the clients and the investment property.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

hey hottie!
I need some cardio...wanna slip on that pink thing and come over and motivate me...

How's you today?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey sexy.  Sorry already got a cardio date scheduled for this evening.  

Hey get your mind out of the gutter, I'm meeting up with training partner at the gym tonight.  

I'm doing good, still have a nasty cough I can't shake, so I am taking another round of antibiotics this time it will be a 7-10 day course instead of just 5 days.  Other than that, I just need to get my work schedule and training schedule more set.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the car my Friend!!! Hope it all works out for you BRother Burner!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...I close my big buyers...within a couple months...that will pay off one bill...leave another couple grand in the account...if I close the other two...I will have ample funds let over after I pay off a couple things..that will allow me to bail on the bouncer job...if i can close at least one GOOOD closing per month...I could lose the full time job as well. However, I don't have that many clients pipelined to keep at it...so it will still be at least 2 jobs for a while...


 
well, even if you are only able to quit 1 job...that means that you will have your weekends free, at least!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey sexy. Sorry already got a cardio date scheduled for this evening.
> 
> Hey get your mind out of the gutter, I'm meeting up with training partner at the gym tonight.
> 
> I'm doing good, still have a nasty cough I can't shake, so I am taking another round of antibiotics this time it will be a 7-10 day course instead of just 5 days. Other than that, I just need to get my work schedule and training schedule more set.


out of  the gutter? It's comfortable in there.... 
I still have some crap myself. I'm much better though. Hope the meds kill the bug asap.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, even if you are only able to quit 1 job...that means that you will have your weekends free, at least!


sort of....at least have the evenigs off.

I gotta check the mail when I get home to see f that warranty has come in to get it and the car back to the shop. 
That's the thing about used cars: buying someone elses' problems...
oh well, it will all work out.

let's see....my one clients who are looking to invest, cannot 'do' this house. They justput in a bid on another home. (HUD home, I am not yet qualified for) so can't do this. However, I called another investor I am aquaintances with and gonna run the house and comps by him to see if it would work for him...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2006)

You impulse bought before I could talk with you about the car   You should have taken it to Audi and had them do a 300pt CPO warranty check.  It it passes then  if not than 

On that note, I bent a rim on a fucking pot hole.. so I have to buy all new wheels(cant find my old rim style).


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

tell me about it. Oh well...that warranty beter get here and cover stuff. Things will be ok for a while, if hte warranty does not cover all, will knock them out little by little and it will be like new again.
overall, it's a car...but with all things mechanical, items do go bad. 

I don't even like the rims on the car. too bland. Get some nice after market and it will look 3 times as hot.
Overall I ma pleased with the car. Just get the problems worked out and it will run like the tank it is till I get another car. I take pretty good care of my cars, so I am not worried about it too much.

After I left the main office last evening, I had to go to the real estate office and prepare the comps for that property for that investor guy.
after I left him, I drove out east of town to get a hold of friend who hasn't been answering his phone. He had gone to work, but hung out with his fiance and got caught up. (we all used towork down town together) and didn't realize the time...I got to bed finally about midnight. Slept in, came to work, will hit the gym this evening.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


I just mean to say, a back injury at his age would be much harder to recover from than a younger person, I'm not saying deadlifts shouldn't be done if you're over 50...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Wishing you the Best BRother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks-
just found that the warranty is crap. am shopping for one now.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

okie dokie. Audi Update:
Just ordered one. Comprehensive bumper to bumper. Or most major parts.
The little stuff I can take care of.
let's see: Warranty cost me 1850.00 for 3 year, 36k...or...pay almost 4k on my own.
hmm...hard choice...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, think you went the right route my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

true...now to make sure that it comes thru as they say it does...want my baby back up to spec....
have I mentioned...I luv this car?????


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wow, think you went the right route my Friend!!!



I agree.  1850 is a lot better than 4000


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, off to get the hairs trimmed...if I don't get back on before Monday, have a great weekend!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well, off to get the hairs trimmed...if I don't get back on before Monday, have a great weekend!



You too


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well, off to get the hairs trimmed...if I don't get back on before Monday, have a great weekend!



Damn , what are you ?  A Werewolf or something ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope your having a Great weekend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

It takes all weekend to remove some hairs?? do you pluck them one by one?? That's kind of a creepy hobby....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

I have to be well groomed, thank you....


Overall, good weekend. 
Nothing special.

Let's see: Woke up late Saturday morning....the couch looked comfy...spent a good bit of my day there.
AFTER.....nearly burning down the house attempting to make pancakes...let's just say, glad I had some fall back stuff to make....my charcoal-cakes...weren't overly appealing...
My stove...actually caught fire! Guess I had the heat up too high....then the heat might have lit some leftover grease(?) from previous cookings in the grease pan under the burners? So...my house smelled great all day...windows open....fans running....
Cleaned up the house....couldn't wait for Dev to show up butt nekkid to do it, so I got a head start....

Bar story:
Think I invited 4 guys to leave my building...kissed three girls...

One guy I tossed..it was pretty funny:
Saw him..'wobble' into the men's room. (he was fairly hammered.) when he came out, I stopped him and cut him off. (verbally told him he was done drinking. No more alcohol.) then put big, black 'X's on both hands to let other bouncers AND bar staff know that he cannot drink alcohol anymore.
Not 5 minutes later, my other bouncer came up to me smiling..."That guy you JUST cut off...is in the bathroom scrubbing his hands. We opened up the door and sure enogh..there he was...scrubbing furiously...
So....just waited for him outside the door again. As soon as he stepped out, there I was...all smiles!
"HI! (I said this to a startled drunk) COme with me! You're outta here!
what?
YOU just scrubbed off the 'X's I put on you so you could continue to drink! Let's go!

--well....kinda funny how 'pathetic' people get when they get caught...
.."hey, can you put the 'X's back on? I wont drink anymore, I promise!
Sure! I can do that...but that's whats' gonna happen anyway You're done. Keep walking. 
PLEASE! You can't kick me out! I can't get a hold of anybody and have no way home!

"not my problem. Have a good night, sir."


THEN...about 30 minutes later..Monty, the other boncer came back from walkig somebody else out....
"remember that guy u kicked out? he got back in...walked up to him (while he was on a cell phone) and asked how he got back in. "I paid my 5 bucks!" Hmm...well, you're outta here...again. 
"Do I get my 5 bucks back? I just paid it?
Nope. good night.
(more or less)

Fairly quiet weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

ok...good news / bad news:

Good News:
My car is friggin AWESOME! It's snowed / snowing. The hill that normally 'killed' the Mazda trying to get up...was NO problem...whatso ever with the AUDI! It just STICKS tothe road! It's not a matter of'can I make it up'..but HOW FAST DO YOU WAN TO GO!!!!!!
So, I drove to work with a smile on my face...litterally...


Bad News: It's snowing. Woke up, made the decision to get to work on time...so no am workout. Outta here at a decent hour this afternoon..I AM gonna go after I get outta here.
I ma thinkingthat I am gona switch things up...a little. Just switch the days I do my body pars. I always seem to hit chest...so, I ma gonna put that last...
Gonna start w/ my delts/tris, legs, <off> back/traps, chest/bi's.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

yay!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

I luv your avi...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

lot's of ripples, but no 6pk


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

no complaints here...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...good news / bad news:
> 
> Good News:
> My car is friggin AWESOME! It's snowed / snowing. The hill that normally 'killed' the Mazda trying to get up...was NO problem...whatso ever with the AUDI! It just STICKS tothe road! It's not a matter of'can I make it up'..but HOW FAST DO YOU WAN TO GO!!!!!!
> ...


Awesome, bet your feeling like a weight is off your shoulder now!!! That switch up just might be the trick ya need my Friend!!! Your Bar stories just crack me up, would LOVe to be there and watch this stuff sometimes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

well, I gotta wait for that warranty to get in..and then get all things fixed...
but, yeah...I'm LOVING that car.....



I do have some fun times at the club....gonna miss that when I do leave...

oh..something I WON"T miss...it happened again Saturday night:
Was doing push-out. Was the 'final line', nobody gets behind us and we were all walking towards the front, 'herding' people out. This guy....oy....starts talking to me:
hey man, how do you bench? and stupid questions like that.
"I dunno...am outta shape right now, actually...."
Then....he actually gives my arm a bit of a squeeze!
WTF????
(girls, ok..it's welcomed...but guys.,.hell no!)
THEN! He pulls up hisshirt..and 'show's off his flat...stomach..like it was something to be proud of...(he looked like an Ectomorph to begin with...hmm...small stature...lean body by nature...HUGE stretch there..)

His girl friend walked up, finally. (who he was waiting on) 
"you are right, sir...she IS HOT. (he told me she was..)
((I said the above while staring into her eyes))
You really are gorgeous. Your friend here was not kidding. Hi, I'm Mike.
(while taking her hand into mine)

heh...she DID respond back...then..he wasn't as happy go-lucky and trying to show how great he was....his girl was smiling back at me...

"Y'all have a great night...finally let go of her hand..and they walked off...he wasn't smiling anymore...hhmm..."

--damn near true story. sure some of it got embellished upon for story telling purposes...but it more or less happened that way.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have to be well groomed, thank you....
> 
> 
> Overall, good weekend.
> ...



Note to self....don't ask for pancakes in bed if Burner is cooking  

Sorry, but it really not a good idea to fly when one has sinus issues


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2006)

I bet your Audi is GREAT in the snow!!



How are the workouts coming along?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope that car thing works out for you.  I'll get that info out to you this week, I promise.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Note to self....don't ask for pancakes in bed if Burner is cooking


Not unless I'm around


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya burner, glad to hear the new ride is treating you well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey darlin'!   

OK, no more burning down the house, k?   You CAN however sing the song, and maybe do the dance - but that's about as far as  you can take it...  

Mmmmm, I'll bet the snow is just beautiful isn't it?  I sure wish I was in Manitou right now.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Note to self....don't ask for pancakes in bed if Burner is cooking
> 
> Sorry, but it really not a good idea to fly when one has sinus issues


I do make great omelettes....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Note to self....don't ask for pancakes in bed if Burner is cooking


 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not unless I'm around


 
hmm...is it me...or does that just not sound right???   

was'sup, DB?


Thanks for all the well wishes...me..I've been shitty. No excuses..just have been outta sync...have yet to make it to the gym this week....I'm pissed. Can't get fat ass outta bed in time prior to work, and have been busy after...or just tired. One way or the other..have not been. it sucks.

didnt get up in time again this am..but early enought to get here early, so I can leave early...then gonan hit it before having to be at the other office.
Well, gota go back to the lab...have been building a couple of servers the past couple days. WAHOO! I actually like doing that...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Time to "Song up" Burner's journal again:

_Everyone's watching, to see what you will do
Everyone's looking at you, oh
Everyone's wondering, will you come out tonight
Everyone's trying to get it right, get it right

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh
You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

Everyone's looking to see if it was you
Everyone wants you to come through
Everyone's hoping it'll all work out
Everyone's waiting they're holding out

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh
You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

(quick break)

You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go_


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

ho-lee-crap...I knew that song from the first line.....

I'm old....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, you can tell I'm an old metal head


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

bang your head!

..and u like old muscle cars....u are a keeper!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

I sure hope the hubby thinks like you do!  I think he does


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

from what we have talked about in the past, he does.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah...I think he kinda likes me a little bit!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhh pudding!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats up BRother Burner!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

I knew the song too from the first line...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

. Hope it's going well for you , buddy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Time for the song of the week:

_We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love is a battlefield
We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long
All of us knowing, love is a battlefield 

You're makin' me go, then makin' me stay
Why do you hurt me so bad
It would help me to know, do I stand in your way
Or am I the best thing you've had
Believe me, believe me, I can't tell you why
But I'm trapped by your love and I'm chained to your side 

CHORUS 

When I'm losing control, will you turn me away
Or touch me deep inside
And if all this gets old, will it still feel the same
There's no way this will die
But if we get much closer I could lose control
And if your heart surrenders you'll need me to hold 

CHORUS 

CHORUS _


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

WOOHOO! love is a battlefield


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey I knew that one from the first line 

Has anyone seen Burner recently?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Brother Burner................................
Hello................................
Hello - Hello - Hello ...................
Hope everything is okay my friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

he's probably off making a whole bunch of $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

No secretly he flies to aussi land and riss trains him thats why they are never around!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh buuuuuurrrrnnneeeeerrrrrrrr -- where aaaaare yoooouuuuu???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey all!
Thanks for the well wishes. Naw...I WISH i was under the supreme tutilige of Ris! I'd be a sexy he-bitch by now...and...I'd be talking funny as well...


I've been on the road Mon - Wed. with clients that had come in last month...they bought a home!! WAHOO! THAT"S the good news...the mediocre news: They bought a new build. (has to be built) It will be done in 6 MONTHS....I don't get paid till that time. (September)
Bad news: That sucked ALL but 6 hours of my PTO. (personal Time Off) So..no vacation for a LONG time...
I might have to just go take some days off w/out pay... 

I was sick too!  Dunno why....allergies? Sinus was draining...and trying to not sound disgusting with the nasal sounds...also inflamed what would have been my tonsils if I still had them. I felt like crap. It hurt to swallow...I still dont feel so great. SO...there went my idea of coming into the full time job office to kill some hours in the evening to lessen my PTO hours.
I allowed myself to sleep in these days to try and let meds and rest up to combat this.
No gym tomorrow either. Leaving to go play in a paintball tourney Friday after work and coming back Sunday. WILL be fresh on Monday.
Other than that, all is well.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh...bar story:
Friday night:
...there I was....
Walked into the men's room and saw that some guy was hurling in a stall. his friend was outside. So, I just starting to speak with him. Told him that once a guy gets sick, he has to leave. He was fine with that. The guy came out, and I told him that he had to go home for the night. HE was ok with that...(VERY IMPORTANT for later)
He had his jacket in the kareoke room, so I walked w/ him and friend in there to retrieve it. All was well. Evidently, he was with a HUGE group of family. Most of them were ok with it. EXCEPT...this guy's drunk and beligerant wife. She sarted to get nasty. I kept my cool.
"Why cant he stay?"
-its a liability thing and he's gotten sick once. Once somebody gets sick, they have to leave. (Don't want them hurling all over the club)
"I don't get it. A guy can't be nausaues..but you let gang members in here"
-ma'am...they aren't getting sick. I Don't see any gang members. I see non-puking customers who paid their money, abiding by the dress code and not causing trouble. 

---she is getting more and more beligerant...I am still holding it together, being polite (was a false polite) and still herding them towards the front. Finally she went off. 
"FUCK YOU!"
-Thank you ma'am and have a good night
"FUCK YOU!"
- get home safely
"FUCK YOU!"
Thank you for coming out.
(I am still smiling and being polite, until....)
She placed her hand on me.
(smile immediately ceased and the 'game face' went on)
"DO *NOT *TOUCH ME"
That sort of got her attention....her friends/family was able to turn her away a moment...got about 5 feet...then she started up again...she started to say something else....then tried to PUNCH ME!
oy! (remember I told y'all a couple months ago about the female I had to physically remove? That came to mind..as my hands started to shake. (THAT REALLY BOTHERED me) 
I put on my gloves. (made it theatrical, as a LOT of people were now watching...)
"Get her out of my club NOW before thngs really go bad for her."
By this time, my other bouncer came up as well as a couple more that were looking for someone else...we then herded them out. Most of them were ok...just that woman and the father in-law...who was 60! 
I needed a drink after that....the glass of water didnt quite get it for me...

Saturday was better. Some skinny punk was being annoying. I walked onto the dance floor to get him to get his drink off the floor. hethought he would be funny by sliding behind people and 'vanishing' into the crowd...didn't work. he turned and walked into a ring of three GOOOD lookig women who were enjoying a women's night out. Kinda funny...watching this H O T blond's facial reaction as he got in front of her and trying to dance...she bsacially told hime to...(insert your own rude 'leave now' remark here) then pushed him aside...bumping his drink..which spilt ontp some other customer....who I was right there to tell hom to back down, I had it.
Grabbbed this kids' drink...he tried to hold onto it...unsuccessfully, then I grabed hin by the wrist and pulled him off the floor.
He immediately got bent...told him he was cut off. No more alcohol...he tried to stare me down...but I'm pretty good at looking 'through' people. I smiled. (as I usually do...'cause it irritates people)  
Then watch him walk off... 

Back to said hottie-
Saw her and her friends in the liev band side later....used the "may I clear your table" approach....that ALWAYS works..made some small talk...that's about it...think she mentioned her having a boy friend....so...that was that.

so to summaraize:
tossed out TWELVE people..  
that's it...


Am doing a paintball torney this weekend..no club.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

You big STUD!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

..take me to bed, or lose me forever...."

there ya go...now name the movie that line that u started and I finihed came from..and it is an EASY one....if u don't get it...you are gonna have to go slap yourelf...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well it's Top Gun Goose


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

Burner! shame on you for trying to rough up a poor, defenseless lady...

That was freaking hilarious..good story


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..you are gonna have to go slap yourelf...



Man, it's a good thing I knew it because I don't know where one goes to slap themselves...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Man, it's a good thing I knew it because I don't know where one goes to slap themselves...


woulda been that booty of yours! 
(and yes..you ARE lucky....if you didn't know the lines to that movie...and ALL women know THAT movie...oooof....massive woman points would have been lossed..)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner! shame on you for trying to rough up a poor, defenseless *SEA HAG...*
> 
> That was freaking hilarious..good story


yeah...defensless  my left toe...she tried to punch me!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 30, 2006)

So, Burner... When was your last workout?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 30, 2006)

So Burner, when are you going to take off all your clothes?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So, Burner... When was your last workout?


well, my friend...I'd have to look back....
actually....last Friday... 
I've been doing 12 hour days with clients...sick...I'm headed out of town tomorrow afternoon...so will start fresh on Monday...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So Burner, when are you going to take off all your clothes?


that's funny you bring that up....YO MAMMA...was just asking me that very question the other night...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So Burner, when are you going to take off all your clothes?



It looks like Burner has a new admirer.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

hey...you've heard the saying:
"Everbody wants to be like Mike"....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2006)

Brother Burner, I just LOVe your Bar Stories, is that bad???


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome back 

You have been way too busy.  Congrats on the sell 

Have you tried taking Claretin + Musinex D or DM? I started both and kissed the sore throat, sneezing, coughing, nasal drip all good bye. Just a suggestion.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Tell us another story Uncle Burner ! Please !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So Burner, when are you going to take off all your clothes?


 
yeah, Burner..when are you going to take off all your clothes? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

Heya bud great stories!

Sorry to her you felt crappy!

best of luck in the tourny....where are you guys playing?  got I can't wait till it gets warmer so i can go out there!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner...

So, when ARE you going to take your clothes off?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Burner...
> 
> So, when ARE you going to take your clothes off?



I'd say he takes them off every night.  So the real question is....when are we going to see PICS of you with your clothes off


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Good point Dev!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Burner, I just LOVe your Bar Stories, is that bad???


nope. That's why I post / share them. I keep them as close to what actually happened....but I do make more flair if I need to for entertainment purposes...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'd say he takes them off every night. So the real question is....when are we going to see PICS of you with your clothes off


I give as I get...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> You have been way too busy. Congrats on the sell
> 
> ...


will lookinto that! thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tell us another story Uncle Burner ! Please !!!


that, young grasshopper will have to wait for a couple weeks, as for I...as soon as I leave outta here for the afternoon am gonna head out East and play in a paintball scario game w/ my team over the weekend. Should be fun. Will be the first time I've played in a while...so I am gonna be rusty...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I give as I get...



Hey now I've posted pics of me in a bikini.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah, Burner..when are you going to take off all your clothes? Inquiring minds want to know!!


um...remember: Burner is now around 215lbs =  
Pic at left was when I was 182....
Ol Burner here isn't gonna be releasing any pics...ANY time soon...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey now I've posted pics of me in a bikini.


and u look good in that..thank you...  

I have pics posted....1st or 2nd page of this journal. No recent pics are gonna be taken....sorry...am ashamed of the way I've let myself go.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

OK I've outlines the past few convos and I am discusted!  I want more  and less  .....burner keep your clothes on and ladies feel free to take your off to help cover burner!



			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> So, when ARE you going to take your clothes off?


 



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> see PICS of you with your clothes off


   



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...remember: Burner is now around 215lbs =
> Pic at left was when I was 182....
> Ol Burner here isn't gonna be releasing any pics...ANY time soon...


Thank the sweet lord someone has some common sense arround here!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> I give as I get...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> and u look good in that..thank you...
> 
> I have pics posted....1st or 2nd page of this journal. No recent pics are gonna be taken....sorry...am ashamed of the way I've let myself go.



Well then get your butt in the gym


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> OK I've outlines the past few convos and I am discusted!  I want more  and less  .....burner keep your clothes on *and ladies feel free to take your off to help cover burner!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Or Deadbolt could post some pics of himself without clothes to cover for Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well then get your butt in the gym


yes dear...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Or Deadbolt could post some pics of himself without clothes to cover for Burner


well...according to DB..he looks as bad as I do...so....guess it's gonna be on the cardio kings: Archie and Gary.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

oh...in less than an hour...I am gonna go downdown with the guys and have our heads shaved. it's a thing for cancer cure. So, new 'do' for free...help the research for Cancer...get outta here for a while...good times...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

UPDATE:
I have no hair. It's been shaved off. Gone. adios.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Post pic of the head......hey, at least you don't have to show your whole self!!!

Oh BTW - I absolutely love bald guys!  I think it's *sexy*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm even goofier looking now then I was an hour ago...

maybe by end of weekend. As soon as boss slides outta here, I too shall be leaving. Packing the van and hitting the road.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

I hope you have a good time....come home with a trophy!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

ok...u wanted pics...here ya go:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/detail?.dir=/a5a7&.dnm=2cc1.jpg&.src=ph

the first one..I am the one on the right. The guy mid frame works w/ me. He is the one who 'suggested' I do this...we were joking back-n-forth....IT'S NOT TOO LATE! TURN BACK!
So...now..u have current pics of me AND of me w/out hair...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Ooooohh, that's sexy darlin'.   Kinda that Kurt Angle look!   That's hoooot!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

if u say so....I see myself wearing a hat a LOT the next few weeks...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Told you I have a thing for baldness


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

The "dome" looks awesome my Friend, I want to do that so bad, but the wife is kinda against it!!! Will get her to give in eventually!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I want to do that so bad




do it, do it (a la Starsky & Hutch)


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with Fit Girl, bald guys are sexy.  Thanks for the pics.  Just remember it's only hair and it will grow back. Plus you did it for a good cause


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Holy Cue Ball  Burner !!!!   I thought my head was ugly!  We should start a club ( especially since the ladies seem to like it  )

Way to go man !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2006)

I think it's hot


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, you're all smooth!  Like a baby seal!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2006)

Are there any actual workouts in the journal?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

there used to be. I have some on order. Check back soon.
thank you,
the Management.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy Cue Ball Burner !!!! I thought my head was ugly! We should start a club ( especially since the ladies seem to like it  )
> 
> Way to go man !


I've seen some extra bumps with the whole shape of my skull...I am gonna have to inquire just HOW many times I was actually dropped on my head..that could answer a lot of questions...



Ok...WEEKEND:
Played paintball w/ the team in Agate, Colorado. (where the hell is that???)
I am jinxed. I have nevere finished a game w/out my marker (paintball gun) breaking. I didn't even make it past the chrono station this time.
(You have to check the rate of speed the balls fly. 290feet per minute; (fpm) is the max allowed. I was shooting @ 400+!!! Was told the 340fpm will break skin. We could not get it under 325fpm. So...that gun was out of commission...was able to finally get a hold of a marker that worked. (was my 3rd to try) And! That only lasted Saturday. Sunday am it went down....right at the begining of a MAJOR fire fight...I have a couple welts on my thigh right after I tried to fire...and only a slight 'hiss' sound escaped the marker...

Overall, had a good time. The team did well overall. I just need to get a new marker.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 3, 2006)

on the head shave.  I did that when a friend had cancer.  I actually liked it except it was a lot more work to take care of


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

more work? How so? Get out of shower, wipe off head, apply a little lotion as needed, done!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

ok...been thinking about this...I may have to squeeze more into one workout than just one majot bodypart...as we know...I've been known to..uh...miss..and..occasional....workout....
Gonna try the push / pull routine.
day 1:
Chest / Delts / Tris

day 2:
Back / Legs / Bis

off

Day 4 & 5: repeat w/ 2 different exercises.

off
off

Repeat

This is what I had thought up:

DAY 1:
Chest: 
Flat Bench: 5 sets (2 warm up sets) / Flyes: 3 sets

Delts:
Military Press: 3 sets / Shrugs: 3 sets

Tris:
CG Bench Press: 3 sets / Skull Crushers: 3 sets

DAY 2:
Legs: 
Squats: 5 sets (2 warm-up) / Leg Curl: 3 sets

Back:
Pull Ups: 5 sets = 50 reps / Rows: 3 sets

Biceps:
BB Curls: 3 sets / Alt. DB Curls

-Off-

DAY 3:
Chest:
Inc. Bench Press: 5 sets (2 warm up) / Dec. Bench Press: 3 sets

Delts:
Front Raises: 2 sets / Lateral Raises: 2 sets / Rear Raises: 2 sets

Tris:
Dips: 3 sets / Press Downs: 3 sets or 2 drop sets

DAY 4:
Legs:
Dead Lifts: 5 sets (2 warm-up) / Leg Ext: 3 sets

Back: 
Pull Downs: 3 sets / Cable Rows: 3 sets

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls: 3 sets / Preacher Curls


***I figure...I can do heavy 1st workouts then medium 2nd. also..if I miss a workout...I will have at least already hit the group....

What do you think?
Anyone? EVERYONE!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

**will see how I am feeling tonight. I just found out I have to work at the center at 6pm. Have to take digi cam to client's new home site to show their progress, as well as they wanted to have a 'scrap book' of the home being built. Then, go to center till 9pm..see how I am feeling after. Will be to late to take some sort of energy drink? (wanna sleep..)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

...oh..and got a ticket w/ the car this AM...

oh well..it happens...but I was nice-n-polite-n-sociable and he still gave me a 100.00 and 4 point ticket....bastard....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks good except for 92 warm ups on Day 3-  That's overkill ....Also - I'd do chin ups on day 4 instead of pull downs

 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good except for 92 warm ups on Day 3- That's overkill ....Also - I'd do chin ups on day 4 instead of pull downs
> 
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02


ooops... 
I just wanted to make sure I was properly warmed up...I AM getting  older..


Thanks, YM- Appreciate it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the new split, this means you'll be getting to the gym at least 2 times a week, right??  I think this will really work for you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

yep- will hit the body at least once....optimally twice.
If I miss the work ot, I will just skip that workout, as tried to make up for it and get my schedule screwed up..and press on.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the new split, and I agree with BRother YM, sub the pull-ups in and I say Rock-N-Roll my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks, mi amigo!
I'm really disgusted @ what I see in the mirror....I think I am even gonna go back to wearing t-shirts in the gym.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

were you running around in there nekkid?? damn I wish you lived near my gym... talk about motivation in the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> were you running around in there nekkid?? damn I wish you lived near my gym... talk about motivation in the gym


"dear gawd...puh-lease don't let me look like that fat bastard..."


  I spent all that time at the end of the night in the office making my new log book..and couldn't find the plastic pieces to make the covers...   got home, did a couple things and went to bed...THEN...the coughing started...didn't get to sleep till well after 12:30.....needless to say....I"m not even gonna say it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2006)

Lookin good bud!  I like the split idea....and I agree with the chinups.  

Sux to hear about the marker bro....damn you were shooting 400fps?!?!  Thats dangerous.  Why couldn't youjust lower the rate?  You shoot nitro or co2?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

air. We got it down to 320fpm, but still too hot, so it went back into its box.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh yes children, it IS time for the weekly "song up"

I do hope you enjoy today's lyrical reading by the author of many, many children's books -- the great ~!#* (symbol) (f/k/a The King Of Pop)  


_They Told Him Don't You Ever Come Around Here
Don't Wanna See Your Face, You Better Disappear
The Fire's In Their Eyes And Their Words Are Really Clear
So Beat It, Just Beat It

[2nd Verse]
You Better Run, You Better Do What You Can
Don't Wanna See No Blood, Don't Be A Macho Man
You Wanna Be Tough, Better Do What You Can
So Beat It, But You Wanna Be Bad

[Chorus]
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right
Just Beat It, Beat It
Just Beat It, Beat It
Just Beat It, Beat It
Just Beat It, Beat It

[3rd Verse]
They're Out To Get You, Better Leave While You Can
Don't Wanna Be A Boy, You Wanna Be A Man
You Wanna Stay Alive, Better Do What You Can
So Beat It, Just Beat It

[4th Verse]
You Have To Show Them That You're Really Not Scared
You're Playin' With Your Life, This Ain't No Truth Or Dare
They'll Kick You, Then They Beat You,
Then They'll Tell You It's Fair
So Beat It, But You Wanna Be Bad

[Chorus]
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right

[Chorus]
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It

[Chorus]
Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right

[Chorus]
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Who's Right

[Chorus]
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right

[Chorus]
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right
Just Beat It, Beat It
Beat It, Beat It, Beat It_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

_(in my most astutious, naughty teacher voice)_
Well, I know some of you may not have liked that book as I saw some of you fading into oblivion.  So, for those "jump up and boogy" types out there, here's one I just know you're sure to love.

_Lost in a dream
I don't know which way to go
A-let me say, if you are all that you seem
Then, baby, I'm movin' way too slow
I've been fooled before
Wouldn't like to get my love
Caught in the slammin' door
How about some information, please?

(Chorus
Straight up, now tell me
Do you really wanna love me forever
Oh, oh, oh
Or am I caught in a hit-and-run?
Straight up, now tell me
Is it gonna be you and me together
Oh, oh, oh
Or are you just havin' fun?

Time's standing still
Waiting for some small clue
A-let me tell you now, I keep getting chills
When I think your love is true
I've been fooled before
Wouldn't like to get my love
Caught in the slammin' door
How about some information, please?

(Repeat chorus)

(Bridge 1
You are so hard to read
You play hide-and-seek
With your true intentions
If you're only playin' games
I'll just have to say
A b-b-b-bye, b-b-b-bye

(Bridge 2
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me, baby?)
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me? A-hey, baby)
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me, baby?)
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me?)
A-tell me, baby

I've been a fool before
Wouldn't like to get my love
Caught in the slammin' door
Are you more than hot for me
Or am I a page in your history book?
I don't mean to make demands
But the word and the deed
Go hand in hand
How about some information, please?_


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2006)

And continuing on Tammy's naughty teacher theme...how's about this one?....


:"Oh wow, man !
""Wait a second man. Whaddaya think the teacher's gonna look like this year ?"

"T-T-Teacher stop that screaming, teacher don't you see ?
Don't wanna be no uptown fool.
Maybe I should go to hell, but I'm doin' well,
teacher needs to see me after school.

Chorus:I think of all the education that I missed.
But then my homework was never quite like this.
Got it bad, got it bad, got it bad,I'm hot for teacher.
I got it bad, so bad,I'm hot for teacher

"Hey, I heard you missed us, we're back !""I brought my pencil""Gimme something to write on, man"

I heard about your lessons, but lessons are so cold.
I know about this school.
Little girl from cherry lane, how did you get so bold ?
How did you know that golden rule ?

chorus(guitar solo)

"Oh man, I think the clock is slow"
"I don't feel tardy"

"Class dismissed"!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Aaaaahhhh a little VH does a body good!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Someones have a little too much time on their hands


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey farfenfuger where the hell are ya!  All you sick people.......well you......make me........sick?!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey farfenfuger where the hell are ya!  All you sick people.......well you......make me........sick?!




Hey now, I'm 99% better.  Just a very slight congestion left in lungs with minor post nasal drip.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Mike - Just wanted to stop in and say a quick hello.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Heya burner...

Thought you would like to know I have convinced my department to get a paintball day for our quarterly team building event.  Nothing like taking sniper shots at a bunch of 50+ year old engineers...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

that paints a HILARIOUS mental picture...I would love nothing more than shooting some paintballs at some of my coworkers...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2006)

I would love nothing more than shooting some real bullets at some of mine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2006)

It's been a week since you posted the new split .... So ...Where are the workouts ?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey all-
Thanks for popping in. 
Been busy. I'm out with clients this week. I'm gonna get a contract...(yay!)
But, they are looking at WAY low end stuff...(not so yay) But, my overall goal is to make clients happy. (the bigger paycheck wold have been nice..)
Will have a couple bar stories to post.
Have not worked out..who knew....it's truely depressing.
Will check back in later this week.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Just checkin on my Favorite "Bouncer" Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

I miss a few days in here and surprise I didn't miss any workouts  

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

burner...where are ya darlin'?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2006)

hey all-
am here....it's Tuesday? Whoo....lost a day there somewhere...I had to come in on Saturday to get in an extra 8 hours. I came into work early yesterday for a few hours, then met w/ the clients for the rest of the day...then...came back to the office to finish my 8 hour day...and now I'm back here....
We'll see what happens this afternoon if I get to haul it to the gym....

Bar Stories:
Not so much happened. Some women like the shaved head. As they would smile and rub it...others...oh well, you can't please them all, eh?

I only ivited a couple guys to leave the other night. No big deal. But, there was one guy that was giving my other bouncer problems. I had just come back from taking out a garbage can. Walke dot where he was supposed to be. (He was securing an area for a private party, was not to move) I finally found him on the far side....and right as I was asking my self: "What is he doing over the...." it broke loose. So, I beat feet to their aide. (getting thru the sea of people watching what was going on was annoying) Evidently..this ass-hat tried to evade one of the downstairs bouncers after being told he was being ejected. So, he was up there and had the guy wrapped up as well as Monty, my partner. 
I swear...some people don't understand cetain inevitable things: When you are being told that you are leaving...that's it. It's no longer the now...ex-customer's choice IF he/she wants to leave. Their only choices are HOW they choose to leave. he chose the hard way..so the two other bouncers obliged. The guy was talking tough how it took several of us to take him out...we're just not allowed to kick their ass...we have to remove them...BIG difference. So, they manhandled /wrestled him down the stairs..then litterally threw / drug him out the door. (he put his one last 'fight', they pushed him out the door. He held onto the frame, so Monty grabbed him by his shirt and jeans, drug him the rest of the way out. (I only got to assisst)
The guy was still talking trash after he picked himself off the ground...BUT! He was out...and the next am when he sobered up...probably gonne be pretty sore...

not so sure about the buyers. The wife isn't overly happy with the properties that are remaining. (not much I can do about that) the husband likes the more expensive of the ones we looked at...but as you know...if 'mamma ain't happy...NOBODY is happy'
They are out sight seeing this day, so I will speak with them tonight.


..and Devlin...keep it up, Ms. Smarty Pants, I'm gonna spank ya!

g'morning, Tam!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

ass-hat....oh shit, that's some good stuff


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and Devlin...keep it up, Ms. Smarty Pants, I'm gonna spank ya!



Promises, promises....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Happy Hump Day to all!
Now...sorry been MIA...not been in the best of moods. I've been all over God's green acre, trying to find property for my clients. So, far, they have not found anything they like. The one property they kinda liked...just went under contract. I told them that it was about to go under and thelisting agent said it was a good offer...AND..that any properties in that area with a Pikes Peak view..go FAST and either at or above listing price. My clients said they were tired...what could we do. 
1) go and put in a better offer than the one that was coming in (whatever that was)
2) wait to see if the offer went thru.
they chose option #2. The listing agent said that my clients had till noon:30 to sumbit a better offer, or the sellers were most likely gonna take the 1st one. I called my clients, and they were out of cell range. (They are also here for vacation, and spent the day out of cell range.) There went that property.
Ive sent some more listings in different areas to see if any of them will work.
Kind of depressing.
I am gonna take a meeting w/ a team leader for Re/Max. My friend is the office manager for that office. I'm tired of working multiple jobs. (have u heard me say that before?)
I want to be closing 3+ transactions per month.... = have all my bills paid, pay down my debts, have reasonable amount to 'play' with and to invest.
I don't seem to be getting it where I am at the moment...will see wha this guy has to offer.

We just had a meeting from our boss at the main job yesterday am. I have to be here between 0700 and 0800 hours. So, there goes the am workouts. I just bought a new alarm clock..a REALLY A N N O Y I N G one....so I can wake up... 
So, gonna go back to am PT...it's warming up out there...can start to run...
afternoon workouts...just go straight to the gym..unless I have something to do...this sucks....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

c'mon Burner...I wanna see at least one workout in here this week...push yourself!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Is getting up early, say 4 or 5 out of the question?  Why do your am workouts have to go?  

Billie's right -- push yourself, you can do it!  I know you can!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm shooting for two. (my whole body split in 2 days routine I wanna start)I got the new alarm. Will see if I can wake up...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

Brother Dalton, er I mean Burner, love your stories my Friend, best of wishes on starting the new routine!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm shooting for two. (my whole body split in 2 days routine I wanna start)I got the new alarm. Will see if I can wake up...




Picture yourself waking up and then going to the gym.  Tell yourself you will wake up and will go to the gym.
The more you tell yourself and give yourself positive affirmations...the more it will happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Dalton, er I mean Burner, love your stories my Friend, best of wishes on starting the new routine!!!


"I thought you'd be bigger"
- Road House


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Picture yourself waking up and then going to the gym. Tell yourself you will wake up and will go to the gym.
> The more you tell yourself and give yourself positive affirmations...the more it will happen.


you, are an awesome woman! Ilm definately getting you cloned...so I can have my very own you...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Had a talk w/ that Re/Max realtor. They won't take part timers. He said that when I can go full time, give him a call...oy.
now...ifI were to get fired....hhmm....naw..I won't go out like that...

They did mention getting people being laid off...secerence package...unemployment....could survive  alittle while...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

well, the new alarm clock delivered...woke me right up...scared the crap out of the cat...but I did'nt have it set early enough..so there is still this afternoon. I am now REALLY missing the gym...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's kinda like a craving, huh?  They say when you crave or miss something, it's your body telling you that you need it!

Get your ass to the gym    
(that was clone Tam talking....not me)


----------



## Devlin (Apr 13, 2006)

You need to get your butt to the gym, summer is just around the corner


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

hmm...two hotties after me...life CAN be good...


Ladies, how the heck are you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

simple weekend. Clients are back in Florida...
no news on the other big ones..not so happy right now.
Brought out all my old MCSE books...gonna start reading and getting those back up to speed and work on that certification....thinking I am gonna be busting my butt all summer...then give up on real estate. I prefer it, but it's not consisstant...at least for me. So...there ya go.

Weekend was nice and slow. I slept in, cleaned my house..watched TV....
went to friends' for Easter yesterday. 

ALMOST made it to the gym this morning....still having trouble getting up at 4:30 am....but I will get it! 
I have to go drop off the Audi in the afternoon then can go by the gym and see how busy it looks...either go then, or go home and go back in the evening after the rush is over.

No good bar stories. was a calm weekend...even w/ a full moon!
I was put back downstairs in the main bar...whooppee...

Hope all is well!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ALMOST made it to the gym this morning



 

Hey handsome, how's things?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I thought you'd be bigger"
> - Road House


I LOVE that movie!!! Hope you get everything you are shooting for my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I swear you had better hit the gym tonight Burner...   











 
sorry ....had to soften the blow a bit...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2006)

don't have time...
and don't swear..it's not lady like...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

Just droppin in my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey bud-
How's things....my mind is swimming....life type decisons....
what to do...what to do....throw in the towel w/ real estate? (I like doing it)
I am not getting anywhere here....nothing against my buddie's mother, but in over a year...I have only closed one transaction w/ her leads...
I CANNOT go on too much longer at this pace. My life is falling to shit.
I HATE seeing other people going out and doingthings, taking vacations, having fun...and I have to work. That's all I know. 
In the next couple months..thigns should start to become more clear in which path to take.
One of the guys on my realty team just moved over to re/max. I am gonna keep an eye on his preogress. Instead of using my next commission or two to pay off debts...maybe...use it to live off of...quit the full time job and jump in both feet? I have to keep up my soul searching...

I am gonna go home and go to bed....I have multiple alarms set to wake me up REALLY early...gotta make my fat ass get up and go...

SOrry to rant....just been in a bad mood....this was supposed to be my 'kick-ass' year..and it's stalled...(yes, I am still hitting it everyday) but dam...
I WANT A FRIGGIN LIFE. 
well...done whining....gota go.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Tough choices to make, but no one can make them for you.  Part of life, I suppose.  Good luck with them.  Maybe a trip to the gym will help you clear your head a focus a bit on what you want.  Don't forget, "None of the above" is always an option.  A scary option, but still....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm done with the whine fest. I'm gonna keep pushing forward and see what happens. 
Still working on waking up early enough to go to the gym. 0400 wake call...coming up....oy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

So did you go workout?  

I'm going to send you something!  I think you'll like it and I think you'll understand what I mean, when I say it will help you.   I'm not going to tell you what it is right now, just know that someone gave it to me and I think it really turned my life around.  When you're finished with it,please send it back though, I might want to refer back to it at a later date.

Good luck to you honey with everything that you do and whatever you decide to do.  I think you have the initiative to jump in with both feet if you decide to go the Full Blown real estate route, if you want to.  I think you'll be successful with your own marketing and advertising.  Plus I think you'll have more time to gather leads on your own.

Whatever you decide to do - you need to be positive about it.  You need to rule it - it doesn't need to rule you.  Just like your alarm clock and getting to the gym


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2006)

Burner my friend, those are some life choices you're going to have to make.  I'm all for jumping in with both feet.  You've shown your friends here on this forum that you have the drive to survive by working two/three jobs.  You can take this for what it's worth, but I think if you channelled that drive into one focus, you'd do very well for yourself ... whether it be realty ... IT ... or some other focus.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Burner my friend, those are some life choices you're going to have to make.  I'm all for jumping in with both feet.  You've shown your friends here on this forum that you have the drive to survive by working two/three jobs.  You can take this for what it's worth, but I think if you channelled that drive into one focus, you'd do very well for yourself ... whether it be realty ... IT ... or some other focus.


I couldn't have said it any better myself!

Keep on truckin bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey all, thanks.
I'm just in a bad place right now.
I'e already failed once...don't wanna do that again...so, have to pick my path wisely.
I need a couple more months of this silliness to see which direction I will take.

I got home from work yesterday afternoon and filled the bottom of my broken gas grill with charcoal..and BBQ's a mess load of meat: Chicken and steak...
I gotta ween myself off the fast food again...

I may try another approach while the weather is going to be nice...
get up and do my cardio am...
take a long lunch and go to the gym and back, then stay later here to get my hours.
***that grand idea just came to me***

I feel better today...only allow myself so much time for 'feeling sorry' for myself. It doesn't accomplish anything.

So, it's Wednesday....I might stick to my old workout this week...'shotgun' the 4 days straight, take off Sunday and start fresh on Monday?

It's gonna be sad how little weight I will be able to move....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont' care how much weight you move...just get in there!!

If you ever need to vent, hon, you can always PM me, I'm here for ya


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

well...as the songs says:
(and feel free to sing along)

I like to move it, move it!
I like to move it, move it!

That's why I like this place....good people....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Your in my Thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Hang in there Burner


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

I can so sympathize with you.  I have been in your position more than once.  Hell I left a full time job with benefits making close to $50,000 a year to work with horses where I would be making $20,00 a year if I was lucky and no benefits.  Then I upped and moved to kentucky (less than one month after having my throat sliced to remove my cancerous tumor and thyroid) with bare necessities making $350 a week, no benefits and basically no official place to live (ended up sleeping in my truck a few nights since I couldn't afford a room) On top of that I still had to go through radiation for the cancer and my treatment center was 10 hours away from where I was living.  Bottem line, the last upheaval ended up being the best decision of my life.  I found the place where I feel I need to be, where I am the happiest.  I enjoy life now and feel even when life takes a bad turn I can handle it since I've already hit bottem more than once.  Would I do anything different, yeah there are a few things I would like to do a little different, but in general I would still make the same major career choices.  

I wish you the best and if you ever need to talk, you know where to find me.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2006)

it's people like these in this thread that separate this forum from others.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

u said it, Stephen! THese people are awesome!

Thanks, Dev! (I got the IM last night...didn't hear you chime in...was watching M*A*S*H    )

ok...I go thte 'green light' from the boss this am...I CAN take off and go to the gym for lunch, and then stay later to get in my 8 hours. So, I have my bag in the car and will head out around 11 am. 
Today is as good as any to start my split, and finish up Friday...then start fresh on Monday.
Now...to force myself to wake up and actually do cardio...

Thanks for all the kind words, all....I was feeling sorry for myself. I am past that.
I think I am gonna take one of my little nieces to go see Ice Age 2 next weekend. 

ok..it's gonna feel gooood to get under the weights again...but damn...it's gonna suck to see how much strength I've lost...I'm not even gonna push it anyway, so I get the feel of it again....
I hate startig over....but oh well...

What's that old chinese proverb: The journey of a thosand miles begins with a single step.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u said it, Stephen! THese people are awesome!
> 
> Thanks, Dev! (I got the IM last night...didn't hear you chime in...was watching M*A*S*H    )
> 
> ...



Glad to hear your out of the slump!

Kick ass man!

No worries about the strength loss bro....how do you think I felt after I took so much time off with my shoulder?  My weights went to shit but now look at me!  I am setting PRs all the time....you will get back into the groove in no time!

Hey you better wake up and start doing this shit!  Give me your phone # and I'll call you every damn morning until you wake the hell up!  Its time you get back into the gym....you'd be surprised how much that helps you mentally and how focused your life becomes when you stay consistant in the gym!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

You're absolutely right NT!  I think it's the closeness that we all feel to each other.  We've all been together for probably about 8 years now - depending on those of us that came from the old site...remember that??

Mike honey, things always get worse before they get better.  But sooner or later, you always end up realizing that you're being called for one thing or another.  I am a firm believer that the Lord will always take care of you.  Keep believing in what you think is right and keep working towards what you want -- doors may close, but doors will open.

Like Dev said, are there things you'd do differently? Probalby.  But would you still end up where you are?  Probably.  You have to embrace your mistakes and your choices, otherwise, you would've never learned how to make things right!

XOXO

Dev,


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

I know...thanks brotha-
T-minus 2 hours, 20 minutes for the workout.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What's that old chinese proverb: The journey of a thosand miles begins with a single step.



You're so right!  And just look at your sig!   People who produce outstanding results do specific things to create those results:  those specific things speak to you in the way of "first steps"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

when do I get my clone of you? I'm impatient...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh by the way...you and I will be working out together today.  I'm working out at 11 too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

okay kids...hold on to your drawers....I....went...to...the...gym!!!
WAHOO! 1st time in what...4 weeks?
It was everything I thought it was gonna be...but, I will remain positive...I went.
It was an easy workout to get used to it again and kept my reps in the 10 range.
I went over my time to work ot: leave work, go to gym, go home, get cleaned up and back to work within time. I may have to stick with the one body part per day. I am gonna have to time my workouts. (sound like archie now)
so..without further ado...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

20 April, 06

HR (high Rep)
Chest / Delts / Tris

Incline BB Bench Press:
5*135*10  (actually got a little hard the last couple reps...oy)

Standing Cable Flyes:
4*50*10 (didn't like the apparatus I was on, but made the best of it)

Front Raises:
2*25*10

Lateral Raises:
2*25*10  (blech...that was horrible!)

BO Lateral Raises:
2*25*10

Dips:
4*BW*10

Tricep Press Down:
150*8, 150*5/100*8, 150*5, 100*8

**time
so, I am definately back at square one...but, I do love muscle memory. Gimme a couple weeks. I see a LOT of consisstant workouts in my future...now...to get up and go do...<cough...hack...> cardio...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

You can do it!!!

Good job  


_Now where did my drawers fly off to???_


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

my hope chest? (ok...I don't have one..but if I did....that's where they'd be..)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

I had a steak and brown rice for lunch...1.5 hours ago...and I am starving again....oy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Did I do the Song o' the Week yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have to go to the bank..might...have to make a quick stop to stave my hunger....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Kissing like a bandit stealing time
Underneath the sycamore tree
Cupid by the hour sends valentines
To my sweet lover and me
Slowly
Surely
Yours appetite is more than I know
Sweetly
Softly
I'm falling in love with you 

CHORUS:
Wish me love a wishing well to kiss and tell
A wishing well of butterfly tear
Wish me love a wishing well to kiss and tell
A wishing well of crocodile cheers 

Hugging like a monkey see monkey do
Right beside a riverboat gambler
Erotic images float through my head
I wanna be your midnight rambler
Quickly
Quickly
The blood races through my veins
Quickly
Loudly
I wanna hear those sugar bells ring 

CHORUS


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Kissing like a bandit stealing time
> Underneath the sycamore tree
> Cupid by the hour sends valentines
> To my sweet lover and me
> ...


Terrence Trent D'arby, I LOVE that song!!! Good stuff!!! Was in college when that song first became popular!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 20 April, 06
> 
> HR (high Rep)
> Chest / Delts / Tris
> ...


 Congrats my Friend, be proud!!! That was a solid w/o BRother Burner, and yes...............................keep time!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

you got me, babe....I've no friggin idea what that is...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

oh...and if I am gonna stay on the twice per week split, I am changing up a couple things:
day 1 chest (heavy day: 5 rep sets) will do flat and decline benching
day 4 chest (medium day: 10 rep sets) will do incline and flyes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats my Friend, be proud!!! That was a solid w/o BRother Burner, and yes...............................keep time!!!


thanks-
the weights were low..(expected) but I tried to keep breaks at about 1 - 1.5 minutes

Keeping time...I'm going to be: 'Archie'ized'


----------



## Devlin (Apr 20, 2006)

Great job getting back into the gym and working out The weights don't matter. You worked out thats what matters.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> okay kids...hold on to your drawers....I....went...to...the...gym!!!
> WAHOO! 1st time in what...4 weeks?
> It was everything I thought it was gonna be...but, I will remain positive...I went.
> It was an easy workout to get used to it again and kept my reps in the 10 range.
> ...



This is just another example of your determination.  You haven't been for a while, but have taken steps that will allow you to go without excuse.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

Good work man!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great job getting back into the gym and working out The weights don't matter. You worked out thats what matters.


would you still spank me? 'cause...that would be...super...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> This is just another example of your determination. You haven't been for a while, but have taken steps that will allow you to go without excuse.


I"m THE MAN! er..I mean...thanks, Steve...

(I'm on a roll today...)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

speaking of which..some pesonal thoughts:

was'sup, ma jigga!
bling bling! pinky ring! 
We (ok..when I say 'we'...I mean ME..) here at work just thought up a new marketing niche: Nerd Bling.
Yep, you heard it hear first. Chrome, silver, gold, and platinum dipped CPU chips on chains, yo!
it'll be off the hook! 
It'll be the shizzle, my nizzle!
Put your orders in now! Start the trend! Support your inner nerd life style!
(I LOVE caffeine!)

How 'bout those friggin GAS prices????? Someone said they think it may go up to 4.00/gallon this summer?!?!? um..hello...mr. bush...Mr. President, sir? We um..just helped liberate an OIL RICH country....and are on fairly good terms with their new government...WHY ARE GAS PRICES STILL GOING UP???? (while oil companies are boasting profits of a BILLION dollars! I have nothing against making money...I try that myself, but be FAIR about it...just my .02 worth
oh..I'm sorry...you've been too busy to take care of the people who believed in you and have kept you in office for two terms....'cause you are thinking of NUKING another muslim country....way to go, sport. You've got two middle eastern messes going on, getting my fellow Americans killed and spending my hard earned tax dollars...instead of finishing those 'little' items..you want to go start WWIII....didn't your mamma tell you to finish one project before starting another??I am almost looking forward to putting Hilary back in office...everybody's afraid of her...think of it, would YOU want to spend more than 5 minutes with her? She may just be the anti-christ...she may be what we need!

These are some of the things I'd like to ask my President...AND I AM A REPUBLICAN!!!! (oh! AND! why alcohol and tobacco..both which directly or indircetly kill thousands of people every year is allowed to go on...yet he bans over the counter supplements that can help people achieve a better, leaner, more muscular physical self? BRILLIANT!)

well, back to the design center....this nerd bling is gonna be HUGE!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

...oh, and I am a bit sore today....I luv it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my gaaawwwd, you got me rollin' over here dawg!
Bling, bling, pinky ring....aaaaahhhhh you're killing me

--Rollin' round - Georgia Brown
Sweep yo woman right off of her feet.
(oh sorry)

Oh honey...don't even start with the conspiracies!  Yeah, he's too busy to deal with gas prices, he's too busy rammin' drones into the twin towers!

Honey, don't start with the healthcare system either!    healthy people can't get a break on healthcare costs, but eat a Big Mac and get real fat and then sue and you're an instant MILLIONAIRE!!    I'm still scratchin' my head over that shit.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

well, he didn't cause 9/11, but he has failed in some areas, definately. AND I VOTED FOR HIM! (of course, there was really nobody else to vote for, so that was an easy choice...a lesser of two evils)

gonna go riding this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

No, no...I know!!  Just been reading a lot about the whole 9/11 conspiracies....pretty interesting stuff there!

Actually, I think the boys are going riding.  Hubby bought Donnie a new RM 85 and they're going riding tomorrow.  I'm going to workout and then clean my house!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

those conspiracies are crap. Most don't even make sense. 
Don't read into that garbage. Put the blame where it belongs...on the terrorists that did it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> No, no...I know!!  Just been reading a lot about the whole 9/11 conspiracies....pretty interesting stuff there!
> 
> Actually, I think the boys are going riding.  Hubby bought Donnie a new RM 85 and they're going riding tomorrow.  I'm going to workout and then clean my house!


Don't discount conspiracies!!! Trust me, I see a lot.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

you shold work out then go RIDE! You can clean ANYTIME! Spring is in the air! go forth and frolic! Do wheelies! Jump! Play in the mud...besides..think of the fun u and hubby can have washing each other off....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Trust me, I see a lot.


Me to when I look down my pants OHH...sorry couldn't resist!

Big burns look at this he starts workin out again and the old brain gets put into overdrive!

I'm not big into tics....but i do know something needs to be done and I'll be damned if I ever support bush.  I think he has driven this country to shit.  But i am more focused on my state tics right now rather then the country.  Im in danger of losing all my hunting/fishing/ and outdoor sport rights with this fuck corzine in charge of my state!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

be nice to have him in an open forum, like the presidential debates, people can call in and ask him questions. 
Are you actually doing things that are in the best interest of this country?
why / why not?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

BABE!! you went to the gym!  I think that is wonderful


  

(positive reinforcement works wonders you know!!)


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> would you still spank me? 'cause...that would be...super...




  I would say yes, but I know you would enjoy it way tooo much


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> BABE!! you went to the gym! I think that is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...positive reinforcement from a hottie....I go to the gym one day...I get smooches...if..I were to go consisstantly for a month....what do I get??  
muhahahaa.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I would say yes, but I know you would enjoy it way tooo much


....like you wouldn't....

kinda funny...last Saturday night, I went over to our sister club to see who was left for 'after hours'. As I was standing there...minding my own business, my bartender friend, Maria came up behind me and smacked me HARD on the ass...I'm talking, hip pivot, knock one out of the park kind of force slap...SLAP!
OWIE! HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! and..YIKES!!!! (ok...I did manage to keep all those inside...) maybe a little whimper escaped..but then had to stand my ground and act cool as if nothing happend....meanwhile on the inside...
owie, owie, owie, owie!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

^^^ there have been guys are the clubs that have, with my permission, tried to give the missus one of those ... only one has been able to make her wince.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

go to the whip! GO TO THE WHIP!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm not that brave.   Besides, that usually gets as a free drink


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks-
> the weights were low..(expected) but I tried to keep breaks at about 1 - 1.5 minutes
> 
> Keeping time...I'm going to be: 'Archie'ized'


Still you did it, Thats a winner in my book!!!
Archie'ized, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Alright Burner  

A wo !! the start of something great


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Sooooooooooo, did I miss anything?!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...positive reinforcement from a hottie....I go to the gym one day...I get smooches...if..I were to go consisstantly for a month....what do I get??
> muhahahaa.....


 
why don't you try it and find out


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

is that an offer?  Muhahahaa....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

that depends...are you working out on your lunch break today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

Burner, you get a package yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that depends...are you working out on your lunch break today??


had toget plates for car..on my way home, have a snack (am starving) then goign to gym..neener neener!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Burner, you get a package yet?


What did u send? hmm? I got presents?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

okie dokie. Cleaned up my split. Here 'tis. (mostly the same as what I put in last time, just changed a couple things around..and i wanted to do rack deads..y'all keep talking about them...


so...
DAY 1: CHEST / DELTS / TRIS 
HEAVY (4 ??? 6 reps)  

Bench Press: 5 sets (2 warm up)
Decline Bench Press: 3 sets

Military press: 3 sets
Shrugs: 3 sets

Close Grip Bench Press: 3 sets
Skull Crushers: 3 sets

DAY 2: BACK / LEGS / BICEPS
HEAVY (4 ??? 6 reps)  

Squats: 5 sets (2 warm up)
Leg Curl: 3 sets

Pull Ups: 50 reps
Rack Pulls: 3 sets

Bar Bell Curls: 3 sets
Alt. DB Curls: 3 sets

DAY 3 OFF

DAY 4: CHEST / DELTS / TRIS
MEDIUM (8 ??? 10 reps)

Inc. Bench Press: 5 sets (2 warm up)
Flyes: 3 sets

Front Raises: 2 sets
Lateral Raises: 2 sets
Rear Raises: 2 sets

Dips: 3 sets
Press Down: 3 sets or 2 drop sets

DAY 4: BACK / LEGS / BICEPS
MEDIUM (8 ??? 10 reps)

Leg Press: 5 sets (2 warm up)
Leg Ext. 3 sets

Burner Pull Ups: 50 reps
Rows: 3 sets

EZ Bar Curls: 3 sets
Preacher Curls: 3 sets

Days 6 & 7: OFF


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

Go for it Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

no posting of the workout??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

Workout???  Where???

Mike, did you get it?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

the one I will be doing after I get done with the dentist which I am leaving for here in a minute...

and not yet. will check my mail when I get home this evening!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> had toget plates for car..on my way home, have a snack (am starving) then goign to gym..neener neener!


 
what happened to THIS workout??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

no comment. c'mere..and spank me...I've been naughty.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think both of us would enjoy that too much for it to be punishment


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

So that means I get to spank both of you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

ROAD TRIP! maybe I'll pull a Forest Gump and run to Texas...by the time I get there...I'll have burned off all my extra...and be a sexy mutha!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> So that means I get to spank both of you!!!


 
And that would be punishment?? 

besides that ..... what did I do wrong??


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what happened to THIS workout??


 ... the same as all the rest ... it's just a plan ... it's in the works.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

NT was here and made NO comment about spanking?? Are you feeling alright??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT was here and made NO comment about spanking?? Are you feeling alright??



I was going to ... then I had to deal with work. 

Burner ... whad up dog?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

What happened to the workouts


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

How's it going, Burner?  Looks like you might be ready to go on a roll!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner

Workout?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

no comment....but, just ate and will be going in about an hour.

I have no valid excuse. I got out of the habit, due to being busy..now just got lazy...have tofoce myself back into the gym and get back on it to where it's a way of life again. 

I got to work @ 0600, will take me 2 hours to go to gym, work out, go home, eat, shower then be back at work..then leave @5pm...will be a good day.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

be patient...I'm not ready to throw in the towel on me yet....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm not giving up on you babe!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> be patient...I'm not ready to throw in the towel on me yet....


Hey now Mr!!! NO-ONE and I mean NO-ONE is throwing the towel in on you my Friend!!! We are all here backing you up!!! I am sincere about this, please consider trying the Heavy Duty routine, it's short and (Not so) Sweet, and it will keep you in a groove!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

well, I went. Ok...I feel beter forhaving gone...my problem....getting TO the gym...

workout #4 (medium chest/delts/tris)
was about the same as last time. Nothing to write home about. 
WILL do # 5 tomorrow...looking forward to Tuesday's #2 (heavy Back) workout...been even day dreaming of doing those rack deads...(sick, eh?)

It was annoying to see smaller guys doing weights of what I am doing right now...but, that will inspire me to push that much harder to get my old muscle back.
ok...for bench strength...we just did a calculating...mathematizing...and found out I am about 13% WEAKER than I was...
(WAS able to bench 315 for a couple sets of 5, now am lucky to get do that w/ 275lbs)   
Pull ups: Was able to either do 50 reps in 5 sets-or-do a couple sets of 5 with BW+55lbs..now....well, I can't.
I HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO....

I do not, as of yet have the $$ available...but once I DO get things settled down..one way or the other...I've been kicking this idea around: www.tharc.com
just enough 'kick' to give me the naturals of being 19 years old again.
I got today's workout done...now to tackle tomorrows.
I do a love/hate relationship w/ body parts. Right now, I am hating the idea of doing Pull Ups, 'cause I know I am gonan be horrible at them.. (I know...I know...)

I have been stressing over a lead generating thing. They are having a 'sale'..I've been wanting to use them for a while now..and they are dropping the price a little...waiving the start up fees and 1st month free.
Sounds great...but if I don't get some of these people to close within the next month or so...I would be put into a hole I would have a hard time getting out.
There is a saying: To be big, you have to go big. 
You know, you will never hit a home run, if you only bunt. (hey, Py! I used a base ball metaphore! Just for you, buddy!)
OY! It's stressful....'cause my current track just ain't gettin' it!

I have till tomorrow to make up my mind...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope you are doing better hon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2006)

Glad to see your back at the gym bud!

But c'mon HGH?  Thats beyond AAS!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

just tiny amounts...teeny tiny. itty bitty. eensy teensy.


couldn't drag it outta bed this am..so may not get my noon workout in, but will go after work. (promise)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I hope you are doing better hon!


I'm fine, thanks. It just gets me every so often. Need a week to get it outta my system then I press on.
I usually joke it off as: do you know how much energy it takes to be as optimistic / upbeat as I usually am? I need a week every few months to 'recharge'. 
this happens a couple times per year. It's just one of the 'quirks that makes me..me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

We all need time to recharge honey!  It's what keeps us going.

You just have to keep on keepin' on!  

Now..........what about that offer?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

I missed something...what offer???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

The offer Roc's got goin on???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

gotcha...next week. I finish off this 'circuit' today..then start fresh on Monday...
done!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

do me, Tammy, and Dev need to post bikini pics in here next week too if you get in at least 3 weight training workouts??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

um...yep!
Now...what happens when I hit 4 per week EVERY week..I'm gonna need a LOT of motivation....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do me, Tammy, and Dev


Is that an invitaion??? I mean....I'm good..but that would require a LOT of stamina!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

You better eat your damn wheaties!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

wha.....you think you can wear me out, young lady....

I can hold my own...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wha.....you think you can wear me out, young lady....
> 
> I can hold my own...



One of us may not wear you out, but three of us will certainly give you a run for your money


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think I have anything real important to add here, so I'll just watch.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wha.....*I can hold my own...*


 And probably will !!! Especiallly if the girls post bikini pics


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And probably will !!! Especiallly if the girls post bikini pics


    Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Burner, workout?  You do want pics right???


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> One of us may not wear you out, but three of us will certainly give you a run for your money


I double-dog dare all of you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Burner, workout? You do want pics right???


Be ready to send them my way Friday afternoon, dear lady...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Be ready to send them my way Friday afternoon, dear lady...




OK...but *where* is the workout


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

my weekend....eh...worked all day saturday...woke up too late...missed workout time..but had restless energy all day....paced the center's floors...
had some fun at the club sat. night.

Club Stories:
I 'invited' 2 guys to leave Friday night. One guy, for wearing his ball cap in the club. (they are told @ front door, no caps. I am supposed to remove them from club 1st time I see them w/ hat one, but I am nice and will give them one warning.) well, this kid...didn't heed my one warning. Saw him less than 5 minutes later in the other room with his hat on again...oh goody! I walked directly up to him, told him to have his shot. (they just got them) and that he was outta there. he gave me a little resiustance, but I think he figured it was pretty futile after his 1st attempt. I pointed im in the direction I wanted him to go..and he started to go. 15 feel leter, he tried to stall...he met the palm of my hand in his back, 'guiding' him forward...he tried to push against me to slow me down..again futile. About 1/2 way to the door, he turned to say something (stall) I said nope, keep walking as I walked into him...now, I had my palms in his chest/shoulders...and resisted again...
(ok...this kid weighed...150lbs...I'm 215...who do YOU think is gonna win this??) he tried one last time to resist..so I just dug into his chest. (you know that nice meaty area under your pecs below your sholders? That makes for a nice set of 'grab handles')  I picked up my pace, as we were moving through a crowded part of the club and did not want to disrupt any of the other clients. After I got him out of the door, I bade him a good night. 

Also walked a 6'4" guy out....glad he was drunk...he was a BIG boy...

oh..and had 2 more cute girls come up to me...as if they knew me...and again...blank...nothing...one even knew my name...DAM!!!! 


Was gonna go ride the new mtn bike yesterday....on my day off...but mother nature had other plans and it rained....2.5 more hours till I part for the gym!
Gonna start the week with my legs/back today. I've been REALLY wanting to try those rack deads!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK...but *where* is the workout


chek back on that status in a couple hours....
that yellow bikini worked for you in the pics in your gallery....black is also a good color....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And probably will !!! Especiallly if the girls post bikini pics


Damnit gary you beat me to it LOL.  

BURNER!!!!  Where the hell are the workouts!  I'll have to pop back in before I leave for work in a few hours...they had better be here!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

IT will be.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do me, Tammy, and Dev need to post bikini pics in here



Did someone call me?    


Oh yeah,  burner.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

hola, senior trips! better start getting your workouts in...our hot ladies..are gonna send us RECENT (Brand new) Pics of them in bikinis....
I'm leaving for the gym in just a few minutes to get mine in...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

I'm giving you first choice hon...do you want me in a multicolor bikini, or a light blue one??  are you gonna get at least 2-3 workouts in this week?  I may have to post my pic in here on Thursday, cause I'll be away at the end of the week


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

I have black or blue with tropical scenery.  

I may wait until Saturday, because we have a car show to go to on Saturday morning and I'll be able to post some from that day as well!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Can I suggest something here, if I may BRother Burner???



























*Work-Out Please!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm giving you first choice hon...do you want me in a multicolor bikini, or a light blue one?? are you gonna get at least 2-3 workouts in this week? I may have to post my pic in here on Thursday, cause I'll be away at the end of the week


um....I can't decide...do both.....or be nutty and not wear either....your birthday suit is always a good option.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have black or blue with tropical scenery.
> 
> I may wait until Saturday, because we have a car show to go to on Saturday morning and I'll be able to post some from that day as well!


something in the form of a thong??? Nothing sexier than seeing a ncie set of cheeks out in the sun light....hhmm.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

ok...hope you are sitting down for this....
day 1 of 4!

Did workout #2: Heavy legs/back

Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 335*4, 335*4 

Leg Curls:
200*6, 200*6, 200*6 

Rack Deads!
135*4..TOO LIGHT, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5 

Wide Grip Pull Ups:
*5, *5, *4, *4  = 18...'little' short of 50...  

**time, no biceps...
Ladies...start getting ready to love that camera!

* Legs felt strong today! I didn't get down quite as far w/ the 335 as I wanted, but they will get there.

** Pull Ups sucked, but I was expecting that. 
** used to doing 'high' reps (10) for legs....gonna take a while to get used to the lower weight...we'll see how they feel tomorrow...Thursday is gonna be the high rep day, so gonna kill 'em then!

** tomorrow will be workout #1 (I kept putting off the back/leg workout, so I put it 1st this time...


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Work-Out Please!!!*


ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ask and ye shall receive!


  Good lookin w/o my Friend, NICE Squats!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, senior trips! better start getting your workouts in...our hot ladies..are gonna send us RECENT (Brand new) Pics of them in bikinis....



No problem.  I already got my workout done this morning.     I just haven't got around to posting it yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

For not working out on a regular basis, those are some really good weights you're tossing around there.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...hope you are sitting down for this....
> day 1 of 4!
> 
> Did workout #2: Heavy legs/back
> ...




Cool !!!!  Way to go Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

thank you....my legs seem to have stayed fairly strong....wish the rest had..but that's what the future workouts are gonna fix, right?

...was worried that only the 2 sets of legs weren't gonna 'do it'...but the legs are starting to tighten up rather nicely....DOMS....the feeling you hate to love...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2006)

Nice to see you back at it


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Heya man good work!  AWSOME squats!  And told ya you would be pulling the same weight as me!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...hope you are sitting down for this....
> day 1 of 4!
> 
> Did workout #2: Heavy legs/back
> ...



Wow, a workout in Burner's journal, a very nice one at that !  Great work on the squats and rack deads.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks! Just gotta force myself to keep at it now....

still not sure about the rack deads...I think I like regular deads better...

If what moomba is calling a trap bar is what I think it is, I wish this gym had one...had one @ World's...never had to worry about scraping shins with that...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

1 AWSOME workout down...2 to go


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Great w/o Burner!!! And very nice squats. How wide is your stance for that? 

Remember, we need to share pics in case we get different ones


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Just gotta force myself to keep at it now....
> 
> still not sure about the rack deads...I think I like regular deads better...
> 
> If what moomba is calling a trap bar is what I think it is, I wish this gym had one...had one @ World's...never had to worry about scraping shins with that...



Yeah, I need to try trap bar deads... My gym's had one since as long as I've been there (9 months now?) and I've never used it yet.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

I have a trap bar but only use it for shrugs.  I dont think I'd like it at all for deads....feels weird!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Burner!!! And very nice squats. How wide is your stance for that?
> 
> Remember, we need to share pics in case we get different ones


 
oh...they will be different!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Burner!!! And very nice squats. How wide is your stance for that?
> 
> Remember, we need to share pics in case we get different ones


shoulder wide I believe.
deal, sir!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

did you go to the gym today Burner??


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I need to try trap bar deads... My gym's had one since as long as I've been there (9 months now?) and I've never used it yet.


 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have a trap bar but only use it for shrugs. I dont think I'd like it at all for deads....feels weird!


 
now...are we on the same page? Trap bar: You stand in the middle of the hexagon bar?
..cause not what  I liked to use.
The one I liked to use..and of course, cannot find, looks like a normal oly bar, except there is a but 'U' in the middle.
ok..not to scale..and have to your your imagination a little but..
see my super illustration....hands went on either side of the curve, bars missed shins..it was a thing of beauty...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did you go to the gym today Burner??


I will be leaving soon....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I will be leaving soon....



Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!   Now look what a great Public Service we've done Billie


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

workouts for boobies....hmm...y'all might eb on to something.....start a business...

ever see the movie: Van Wilder? (besides being one of the greatest movies ever...)
He started the strip tutoring program? The guys get a question right..the rirls would remove a piece of clothing?
hhmm...AND! Y'all could be internet based! 
I'll be your manager...we can set up my meager 25% agency fee thru pay pal. easy fo sheesy!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

ok, slight update: I got to work a wee bit late, so instead of leaving and coming back, Iwill be leaving earlier then going there. (I have to go to the other office this afternoon...)


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

You better w/o my Friend, ALOT of us are counting on it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

I had to stay later at work...came in late...will go after I get out of teh center tonight....


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

...here it comes....2/3 of my weekly requirements for the bikini pics!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

2 May 06

CHEST / DELTS / TRIS  (HEAVY)
Incline DB Bench Press:
55*15, 75*5, 105*5, 105*5, 105*4  

Decline DB Bench Press:
4*80*6  (Could have gone heavier...was too lazy to haul the 90's all the over to the decline bench..)  

Machine Military Press:
45*10, 55*4, 45*4 (weight per hand)

DB Shrugs:
100*12, 120*5, 120*3 (grip failed)

CG Bench Press:
135*10, 185*5, 185*4

Skull Crushers:
75*5, 75*5, 75*4

***screwed up my workout: wsa supposed to do flat DB bench..so I wouldn't burn out my ant. delts....oops. The 105's felt pretty good though... 

**tweaked my back a little on the 45lbs mil press. did it again a little on the CG bench press.

**was a pretty good workout overall. been waiting to go heavy! I want the 115's on flat db press next week!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

2 down....your trying to finish all 3 workouts early to get pics before Rocco...aren't you??


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2006)

nice one Burner  

Maybe it would be easier to move the bench instead of dragging 180 lbs of Db's


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

Garys got a good point LOL!

Good work burner!  Damn nice numbers!!

And what your super diagram shows is the exact bar I'm talking about.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2006)

Nice DB presses dude! You will hit your 115 flat presses next week, no problem! BTW, how much of an incline was your bench at? I find if the incline on the bench is too steep, like even if it is 35-45 degrees, I can't lay back on the bench with the dbs, so I just don't do them! I think I found one bench in one gym that I worked out at that had like a 20 degree incline, and I was able to do over 100 pound dbs on it, but now I work out at home, so my bench at home is closer to 40 degrees, plus when you gotta make homemade dbs out of 25 pound plates, things get, lets just say, a little awkward.

and what's with all the talk about bikini pics in here???? I wanna see some bikinis!!   (on women only of course.... )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Mornin' burner darlin'


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> and what's with all the talk about bikini pics in here???? I wanna see some bikinis!!   (on women only of course.... )



Not sure what Burner's managed to conjur up, but imagine if you would for a moment, the lovely fitgirl and b_reed23 in bikinis ... even I would work out for that


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Hell, even I'm gonna workout for that!


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2006)

B ... tell me you did your 3rd workout


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Not sure what Burner's managed to conjur up, but imagine if you would for a moment, the lovely fitgirl and b_reed23 in bikinis ... even I would work out for that


 
Sounds like I should get on the bandwagon....sign me up!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> nice one Burner
> 
> Maybe it would be easier to move the bench instead of dragging 180 lbs of Db's


um..yeah....would have been easier...but...they actually BOLT the benches tothe floor...so...sounded good in theory....


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Garys got a good point LOL!
> 
> Good work burner! Damn nice numbers!!
> 
> And what your super diagram shows is the exact bar I'm talking about.


thanks! Glad somebody appreciates my art work!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Nice DB presses dude! You will hit your 115 flat presses next week, no problem! BTW, how much of an incline was your bench at? I find if the incline on the bench is too steep, like even if it is 35-45 degrees, I can't lay back on the bench with the dbs, so I just don't do them! I think I found one bench in one gym that I worked out at that had like a 20 degree incline, and I was able to do over 100 pound dbs on it, but now I work out at home, so my bench at home is closer to 40 degrees, plus when you gotta make homemade dbs out of 25 pound plates, things get, lets just say, a little awkward.
> 
> and what's with all the talk about bikini pics in here???? I wanna see some bikinis!!  (on women only of course.... )


Hey Stewart-
Thanks. The bench is adjustable. I'd say it's about 45 deg. ?   It was something to get used to way back when I started them. Now they are second nature...why I screwed up and did them instead of flat DB bench.


oh....Rocco and I have been slacking..big time...so the gorgeous women that are on here...for motivation said that if we do at least three workouts this week..that they wold send us pics of them n bikinis...gotta love the support here!
oh...and Rocco offered to pose in his bikini...if the price was right...


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... tell me you did your 3rd workout


ok I did my 3rd workout.
(But I will have it done tomorrow...)


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

..oh..and the word for today is:
OWIE!
DOMS!
ok...2 words....


ladies...getting nervous? I'm only 1 more workout away from seeing y'all in almost all your glory... 
ok...the smaller the bikini the better...and multiple angles...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

You mean you didn't do it today,
but you're going to do it tomorrow right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..oh..and the word for today is:
> OWIE!
> DOMS!
> ok...2 words....




Boy, you got that right!!!  My shoulders and back are killing me.  I can barely reach up on my filing shelf to get anything


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

do what? Workout? It's an off day.
(2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off) ((mon, tues, thurs, fri)) I'm right on track!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Boy, you got that right!!! My shoulders and back are killing me. I can barely reach up on my filing shelf to get anything


what did u have for lunch? u do have the sweetest voice....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Stewart-
> Thanks. The bench is adjustable. I'd say it's about 45 deg. ?  It was something to get used to way back when I started them. Now they are second nature...why I screwed up and did them instead of flat DB bench.
> 
> 
> ...


 
gotcha....Now go and do that third workout  

And Rocco....I am sure you are a good guy and all, but I don't know about the you in the bikini thing....something about a guy in a bikini that just doesn't work.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Awww, thank you darlin'...sorry I couldn't talk, we were getting out at Spring Creek.

I had sushi (cali rolls) and a salad and a diet coke


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

-sushi??? Around here, we call that bait!


I'm afraid of what I am gonna have 4 lunch..didn't plan ahead...might go to subway..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

most likely subway...my house is empty of food....


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

I need a woman..


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I need a woman..


Don't we all...

I see you got another workout in, after digging through all the spam .

Looks good, you've got some impressive strength, especially for not being consistent for a while !


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm Sushi!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 2 May 06
> 
> CHEST / DELTS / TRIS  (HEAVY)
> Incline DB Bench Press:
> ...


  Impressive my Friend, your goin at it like you never missed a beat!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> most likely subway...my house is empty of food....



Mine was too until I did a little shopping after working out.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> I need a woman..



Hell I need a man, but someone lives too far away  



> Don't we all...
> 
> I see you got another workout in, after digging through all the spam .
> 
> Looks good, you've got some impressive strength, especially for not being consistent for a while !



Hell I had to dig through 4 pages to find out I probably need to take pics tomorrow.   So let's see for bikinis we have all black, maroon with tropical print or plain maroon  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Don't we all...
> 
> I see you got another workout in, after digging through all the spam .
> 
> Looks good, you've got some impressive strength, especially for not being consistent for a while !


thanks- I'm still down...but muscle memory is a beautiful thing...I'll be happy...when my pull ups are back to where they are supposed to be..


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Mine was too until I did a little shopping after working out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or...shots w/ all three....no need to be choosey...


Howdy, Ms. D!

Hows your day?


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> or...shots w/ all three....no need to be choosey...
> 
> 
> Howdy, Ms. D!
> ...



I'm being a bum today.  Well not really.  I did go to the chiropracter, hit the gym, did a little grocery shopping, clean a section of my carpet, watered my "garden".  Now I'm camped out on the sofa with my lower back on a heating pad since it even less happy with me than my legs are  Damn those 105lb deadlifts fried my lower back.  Ohh but then the hyperextesions didn't help last night


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

sounds like we do need to research those joint massages....

Well, I'm outa here! Talk w/ yall tomorrow!


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2006)

so ... did you get the third workout in today?


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

in a bit, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Impressive my Friend, your goin at it like you never missed a beat!!! Good Stuff!!!


I just kept that video of the 5'10" 140 kid db pressing 110's in my head...
"if that little punk can do that...my fat butt BETTER do this!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Good motivation!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

I do certain things to amp me up before a big lift...
I've thought about things that have pissed me or situations I have been in...(like at the club) that get me fired up...I just try and take those mental images/playbacks and try to use the emotions to channel into that set..makesense?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

yeppers...I've done that before too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

OK, gotta go run errands, then I'll be back and will post the workout in my journal


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

hhmmm...images of Tam running...


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

LADIES! MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!
I HAVE....as perverbal contract...completed three workouts this week...
I have earned pics! WAHOO!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

4 may 06

Legs / Back / Bis (medium)

Leg Press:
360*15, 540*10, 540*10, 630*10 

Leg Ext:
120*10, 150*10, 150*10

Burner Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *5, *5 

Underhand BO BB Row:
4*135*8

EZ Bar Curls:
3*75*10 

Hammer Curls:
1*30*4...was baked...done...

** Leg Press felt good. That 1st set...sucked! Legs were still tired from squatting...and were achy..but pushed thru. No recollection what PR was on that...I wanna say near 800lbs WAY back when? No idea. So call this a PR. Fresh

**BACK SUCKED! I BETTER have better #'s next week! 

**went to my Dr. appointment...I'm good to go overall....blood pressure was up a little hopefully frm just working out?
plus....got violated...a little...wasn't wild about THAT part of the exam...jeez...for THAT kind of goings on..you'd think I'd get his first name out of it...oof...<blech>


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 4 may 06
> 
> Legs / Back / Bis (medium)
> 
> ...


 
And let me guess....it wasn't a FEMALE doctor doing the violating was it?? 

Couple things...awesome work on the leg press...that is the one thing I miss about not going to the gym, at home when you do legs, your exercise variety is limited to, umm lets see, squats, squats, front squats, and squats, lol....yeah yeah you can do lunges but who the hell wants to!  I miss the leg press.  I used to squat then leg press and I was well on my way to 800 pounds, but haven't touched on in over a year, so who knows now?
And what is a BURNER PULLUP??


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> LADIES! MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!
> I HAVE....as perverbal contract...completed three workouts this week...
> I have earned pics! WAHOO!


        

Good lookin w/o too BRother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> And let me guess....it wasn't a FEMALE doctor doing the violating was it??
> 
> And what is a BURNER PULLUP??


nope...a guy...of course...would been even more unpleasant getting violated by a female...
at least with the guy..it was like...
ho, hum..la da de....OOOOF.....

with a female it would have been like:
dang...she's kinda hot...I wonder if she'd let me play doctor wi....OOOOOF...
female doctor: HEY! WTF???? u getting excited down there? PERVERT!


Burner Pull Up: Will be a suppinated grip (facing each other) close/medium grip pull up. Someone called them Burner pull ups a while back, 'cause...supp grip pull ups takes too long..


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope...a guy...of course...would been even more unpleasant getting violated by a female...
> at least with the guy..it was like...
> ho, hum..la da de....OOOOF.....
> 
> ...


 
Hysterical ! I never thought about that...yeah, I am sure if I was being VIOLATED by a hot female doctor, there might be some problems and I might wind up leaving with a big red mark on the side of my face!  good point though, once I had to get an ultrasound done down there and a guy was the technician, and it was great, we talked about the Yankees, then boom it was done....if it were a woman, I dunno man.....but it is a nice fantasy.... 
oh not to be technical, but isn't hands facing each other grip called a neutral grip?


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

heya burner...

nice job on the workouts, expecially if we all get pics for it.  (If they are sent direct, I think it's assumed you will share, right?)

As far as the violation, I always think of Ray Ramano's bit where he explains he's not looking forward to it because he's afraid it will hurt...but he's more afraid it won't.


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> if it were a woman, I dunno man.....but it is a nice fantasy....
> oh not to be technical, but isn't hands facing each other grip called a neutral grip?


 
...yeah....that's how poprno's are started.... 

neutral...suppinated...more or less the same. 
but...just call them burner pull ups and there is no longer any confusion..


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> LADIES! MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!
> I HAVE....as perverbal contract...completed three workouts this week...
> I have earned pics! WAHOO!



 

I will be taking pics tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> heya burner...
> 
> nice job on the workouts, expecially if we all get pics for it. (If they are sent direct, I think it's assumed you will share, right?)
> 
> As far as the violation, I always think of Ray Ramano's bit where he explains he's not looking forward to it because he's afraid it will hurt...but he's more afraid it won't.


HA! That's funny! I love that show!

Of course, I will share pics...maybe not ALL of them...but the family rated ones...you are welcome to!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I will be taking pics tomorrow


wahoo! I think my heart just skipped a beat....


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

You're on a roll !!!  What do they have to bribe you with next week ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

..a gentleman never tells...


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're on a roll !!!  What do they have to bribe you with next week ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

oh..and I am...SORE!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

oh...forgot. the other day I was downtown getting my paycheck from the club. Got onto the subject of throwing people out..and I mentioned the guy who punched me in the face. Al, my boss said, yeah...we have you on tape! I saw the whole thing! 
I was hoping to get a copy of it...to see me in action...  But, he said they no longer had it... ? I will ask the club manager tonight....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Damn...I'd really like to see that one!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

so are you a bouncer?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

yeah...for a little while longer...


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, your in Brother Daltons country now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

"I thought you'd be...bigger.."


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I thought you'd be...bigger.."


 
You know I was just thinking the same thing....lol j/k

anyway how big are you? I ask cause then it would give me hope that I am a big enough person to do it if I ever wanted a second job


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I thought you'd be...bigger.."


  Hey I'm tryin!!!  


Great Movie!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Cinco De Mayo

Chest / Delts / Tris (medium)

Flat DB bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 85*10, 85*10, 85*10 

***3 station Cable Flyes: 50*10/*8/*6,  40*8/*8/*10
- Standing cable fly station. Start high, medium, low, then: Low, medium high

Standing Laterals:
30*10, 30*10
Front Raises:
30*8, 30*8 
Seated BO Laterals:
35*10, 35*10

Dips:
BW+25*10 , BW+25*10 , BW+25*10   

PressDowns:
*0 ( good machines were taken, didn't like the feel of the one I got on, elbow must nothave liked it either, called it a day)

***pretty good workout overall.
**bench press: 75lbs actually felt 'light'..so amazingly went to 85 and felt good. 

**dips felt pretty good. Will be happy when I can go back to a plate or even better...2.. 

so..that would be...1,2,3....FOUR workouts this week...so..pics, puh-lease!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

"Damn that hurts, don't it"


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey I'm tryin!!!
> 
> 
> Great Movie!!!


u didn't know...Bouncer 101...at least..go rent...puchase preferable: Road House.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Way to go BRother Burner!!! Lookin solid too, hope the elbow is alright!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

well at least Im not the only one with elbow problems from pushdowns! How is it those things rip the crap out of our elbows, yet we keep doing them! Gluttons for punishment I guess////

Keep working on them dips! I remember when I used to go to the gym, I worked up to BW+90 dips and I remember getting all wierd looks from the other gym patrons, it was great, I was just like, "yep, that's right, I am gonna do dips with this around my waist!"....Wait till I do chest work on monday...see what I do for dips...you're gonna enjoy it


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

I normally don't have a problem w/ the pushdowns...It might have been that particular machine...what does bother me..and I have to be careful on are skull crushers...THOSE kill me. (I found if I take the wider grip w/ the EZ curl bar, it alleviates most of it)

..yeah..and it looks cool...  I at once got up to doing a set of 3 or 4 with 3 plates...but DA-AM! That was heavy! You get a wee little swing with those...it swung ya like a pendulum...had to be REAL careful....

EGO Story:
I do like it when the weights you are using are greater than what the average 'Joe' uses...and they can't keep quiet.
Kinda funny: Friend and I were doing Inc DB Bench Presses. 
I was doing sets w/ 120's. There was a girl and guy working out together behind us, flat BB benching...you could 'feel' their eyes on you during the set. And as I was getting set up for the set, I heard her whisper to the boyfriend..."They are doing a LOT of weight!" Guess he didn't like to hear that, as he didn't say a word...
- True story.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I do like it when the weights you are using are greater than what the average 'Joe' uses



Just don't let that be your sole motivation for pushing greater and greater weights.  I watched a show and Buff bagwell (from wrestling fame) made a comment something to the effect "lifting weights is all about scultping your body.  If you don't push/pull as much as the other guys, but look as good or better, what does it matter."   And I guess that all boils down to what one thinks a good looking fit body looks like.  Some want to look like weightlifters, others want to look strong, and again, others don't care what they look like, but that they ARE strong.  At one time, I would compare what I lifted to others, but have since left that train of thought wayside.  There will always be those that can easily outlift me (which really isn't hard).  At 40, I'm just happy to be where I am at.  I get compliments which to me means I'm doing ok not being the biggest or baddest in the gym


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> You know I was just thinking the same thing....lol j/k
> 
> anyway how big are you? I ask cause then it would give me hope that I am a big enough person to do it if I ever wanted a second job


I;m 5'9", 214lbs..and 'husky'.
Not small..but then again..not big...It's a portrayel of power. (make sense? Not to sound vain...but I try and walk and act like I am VERY capable of handling ANY situation that arises.)
It's mainly attitude. 
2st, you try and speak with them, if you can. (fights aren't THAT prevalant, but they do happen)
I do give them 2 choices:
1) Sir, can leave with your dignity intact and come another time
-or-
2) we will take you out
But, you ARE leaving.

I also try and maintain an idea of where my other bouncers are in the room if they need help, or if I do.
Also...I make friends there...that helps.

You come across some beligerant ass...he may be alone..or may have a friend or two with him...I will confront same. Now, he may be thinking it's just me...but I have three other boucers in close proximity (more or less) AND....the people I've met that are in the crowd that will be more than happy to 'help' me make sure I am not on the end of a butt whoopin..plus...the three other bouncers ALSO have 3- 5 friends that are 'on tap'...so..the TWO 'tough guys' are now gonna be flanked (w/out their knowledge) by 10 or more people? 

To be honest..I'm really not that good of a fighter. I've never had top go 'toe to toe' with anybody...I've broken up, wrapped up / restrained and removed a bunch..but Im not there to fight..just keep them from happeneing / break them up and get them out w/out causing too much disruption from the rest of the customers.

I'm usually taking out garbage and picking up empty glasses / beer bottles..and..maybe meeting some cute girl..whose name I will forget...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Just don't let that be your sole motivation for pushing greater and greater weights. I watched a show and Buff bagwell (from wrestling fame) made a comment something to the effect "lifting weights is all about scultping your body. If you don't push/pull as much as the other guys, but look as good or better, what does it matter." And I guess that all boils down to what one thinks a good looking fit body looks like. Some want to look like weightlifters, others want to look strong, and again, others don't care what they look like, but that they ARE strong. At one time, I would compare what I lifted to others, but have since left that train of thought wayside. There will always be those that can easily outlift me (which really isn't hard). At 40, I'm just happy to be where I am at. I get compliments which to me means I'm doing ok not being the biggest or baddest in the gym


no worries, my brotha! Now, a six pack..I'll NEVER have. But I do want a flat stomach...and..I CAN have a flat stomach and nice musculature.
I want to be a bit larger than your 'average joe'...but as I said...having a six pack..not worried about it.


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Well you earned these....


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well you earned these....


  I gotta workout more often.... 

geez! Look how ripped you are! VERY hubba hubba!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I;m 5'9", 214lbs..and 'husky'.
> Not small..but then again..not big...It's a portrayel of power. (make sense? Not to sound vain...but I try and walk and act like I am VERY capable of handling ANY situation that arises.)
> It's mainly attitude.
> 2st, you try and speak with them, if you can. (fights aren't THAT prevalant, but they do happen)
> ...


 
Almost, almost sounds like a cool job  

5'9, 214 wow, you're a big dude...the funny thing is, I am 5'10" and when I step on the scale it says 210, but then I look in the mirror and I just see a skinny guy standing there.  I see your height and weight as being pretty decent size, yet on me, I don't see it.
So thats good to know that I can be a bouncer if I wanted to be  , although I would like to break someone's face before escorting them out quietly, lol, so maybe it wouldn't be the best job for me


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I gotta workout more often....
> 
> geez! Look how ripped you are! VERY hubba hubba!



Wow thank you.  You know more than anyone how much that means to me


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

Burner...I know these pictures were suppose to be a reward, but they seem almost like punishment...they look awful...I am so sorry honey 

I will admit, I liked playing dressup for the camera...and I wanted to let you know that I only wear high heels with a bikini for special occassions, and this was one of them!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

whoo! WOW! U look HOT! U are lucky u are married...I'd have to come there and violate you....
You look fantastic! how about 'dress down'...kinda like the blue one....


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well you earned these....


why yes...yes I did....what do I get for going 4 days consecutive weeks?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

I thought you might like the one where I"m untying my biking...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

BTW...your have super sexy 'pouty' lips...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

oopsy...had a few drinks...sorry for the typos...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I thought you might like the one where I"m untying my biking...


 i think I like all of them....I envy your hubby...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oopsy...had a few drinks...sorry for the typos...


I've heard....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

who, me??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

get on Yahoo ya Butthead...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> who, me??


oh..yeah....I know things...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

Rocco has his pics too...but he hasn't seen any of them yet


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2006)

Arch, Gary and Pylon,

Sorry, but I won't be able to visit your journals tonight.  Something came up.


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch, Gary and Pylon,
> 
> Sorry, but I won't be able to visit your journals tonight.  Something came up.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch, Gary and Pylon,
> 
> Sorry, but I won't be able to visit your journals tonight. Something came up.


NOT IN MY JOURNAL!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

watch your eyes, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

they're a bit on overload at the moment, my dear...thank you....really..thank you....


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Well someone got us all hot and bothered


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they're a bit on overload at the moment, my dear...thank you....really..thank you....



Please stop babbling.  I'm trying to concentrate.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2006)

Time for a cold shower and off to bed.


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Please stop babbling.  I'm trying to concentrate.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

good morning!
I've got bar stories!
THere was mayhem! There was mishief! THere was Romanc! Ok..not romance...but one can hope.
There was violence! AND! THere wsa heroism!
Stay tuned for more!
(gotta get to Denver for buddie's daughters b-day party)


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Almost, almost sounds like a cool job
> 
> 5'9, 214 wow, you're a big dude...the funny thing is, I am 5'10" and when I step on the scale it says 210, but then I look in the mirror and I just see a skinny guy standing there. I see your height and weight as being pretty decent size, yet on me, I don't see it.
> So thats good to know that I can be a bouncer if I wanted to be  , although I would like to break someone's face before escorting them out quietly, lol, so maybe it wouldn't be the best job for me


na...not that big...carrying 35 or morelbs of fat on this frame..if I were leaned out...I wouldn't be more than 175 tops.

Thta's just the thing...you have to be controlled...you are not ther to fight. U are there to keep the peace. Only use the necesarry amount of force to remove the person(s) from the establishment. Now, if I get hit...then that's another story...then I am gonna defend myself.

I've only been punched once...I've been put into a head lock...twice. Both times I was able to 'persuade' the guys to release me.

the 1st time...after warning the guy twice that he should release me..I slammed him backwards into the wall and while he was somewhat dazed..I reached down, picked him up by the shins and dead lifted him as high as I could, before falling on top of him WWF style with my elbow driving into his sternum...needless to say..he let go. 
2nd..wsa breaking up a fight, some scrawny 40 something biker put me into a headlock. IN my most evil voice I could muster, I spat ot: YOU better f-in let me go....NOW. I started to repeat it..as I was manuvering to pick him up and suplex him into the floor. (thanks WWF! and they say you don't learn anything from TV) He must have felt what wsa about to happen to him...of just got smart..'cause he did let me go.

So, it's occasionally exciting...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2006)

oh...you left us hanging on the edge of our seats..I was looking forward to the bar stories!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

ok..BAR STORIES!
There I was.....
They put me back upstairs that night. (Friday) The night got off to a slow start. I did run into some of the 'regular's...a couple of girls...for the life of me,  cannot remember their names...they were wearing beads..so naturally I asked how they got them...so they flashed me...  (It's good being me sometimes)
This other girl....smae bad thing...been wanting to actually get to know her...evidently..she likes my butt...as she spun me around..and had her pic taken with it...
So, I am in a fairly good mood. I walk onto the dance flor, to check for people having drinks on the floor. See a few guys in the arguiing stages of what was to turn into a fight. I just stepped intothe middle, turned into the guy onmy right..and told him to walk off. He did. Now, turn to the left...THIS guy...was still feeling uppity. he was bumping into people...so...time for him to say good night. He was bumpig thru people getting off the floor. I came up behind him and placed my hand on his shoulder to give him the option of either calming down after I heard his side, or take him on out...well..he resisted..(WAHOO!) before he got a chance to aggress me, I threw him into a NICE full nelson. He was a couple inches taller than me, but skinny. He was resisting, and I was having a little difficulty locking him in...a little twist..and fingers locked,..his ass was mine..Now,  moved him off the floor, and started thru the crowd. He was fighting me, so I would shake him to the left, then the right like a rag doll. (kept him off balance) I got him out of the main 'stream' of people...and he was fighting me again...so...I wrenched down on his neck. I pulled him into me (by way of my clasped hands on his neck) as well as cranking down..by the time I was finished...his chin was BURRIED into his sternum....  oh...and I shook him from side to side again... I got him outside and of course, said good night, sir! 
As I was catching my breath...Al, (the head bouncer) asked me totake out one of the cans, as it was over flowing. (the guys left on the main floor..evidently don't know the concept of emptying a full trash can)
So...dragging this can to the back...and came across ANOTHER fight. (forgive me, ladies) but, it was a 'bitch fight'. Two crazy little women going at it...or about to. I'm still ramped from throwing the other guy around, so still i that mind set. I placed my flat palm on the one girl's chest...gave her  NICE shove while telling her to walk off or go home. (she disappeared) Now...the crazy mexican chick....she wouldn't calm down. I gave her the same warning. Ther was some short mexican guy there...thought it ws her boyfriend. Told him to get her out of there...now. He started to..made it about 6 feet, where she went ape shit on him..hit him in the face and kicked him in the knee. (seems this guy works for us. He wasn't working, and I did not recognize him. The knee that got kicked, was one he had recently had surgury on.so he dropped)
But! I was right there....and snatched her up, real quick like and in a hurry.
Yanked her up by her lats. (rack dead style!) and while she was recovering from my hands digging into her lats, I put her into a full nelson. (I was on a roll!) cranked it in too...which...took ALL the fight out of her....
she went from thrashing and acting like a banshee on crack..to whimpering: OWIE,OWIE,OWIE!
More or less, that was it..at least the highlights of it....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

here's one....trying to get the others uploaded....why does it say I only have limited space for pics?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

sorry, it didn't upload for some reason


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> sorry, it didn't upload for some reason


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Thanx NT!!   I'm working on it....


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well you earned these....


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Dear ladies, I haven't worked out in SO long ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

So you'll get nothing more than a cookie!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

now how does Burner do it.  B ... tips please?


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

I could tell ya...but that would ruin the suprise of the journey, my friend...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> sorry, it didn't upload for some reason


ho-lee tushie!
hhmm....boy I'd like to bite onto that...get a case of lock jaw and be drug to death..


u have more!   if u can't load them...put them into a yahoo photo album and post the link.


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I could tell ya...but that would ruin the suprise of the journey, my friend...



  Burner doesn't work out for forever, put together 4 workouts, gets various hotties posing in bikinis.  I put forth the notion, I haven't worked out in a long time, I get a cookie as a reward to get fit.     You definitely have a talent B


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

...um..need I remind you that YOU were the official raft holder in the pool @ Hedo a couple years back?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...um..need I remind you that YOU were the official raft holder in the pool @ Hedo a couple years back?




YEA...."official raft holder".  did you make that shit up just to get a job or cop a feel, couSON???


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

hey lady...where's the rest of our earned pics of you?


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> YEA...."official raft holder".  did you make that shit up just to get a job or cop a feel, couSON???



it was more a responsibility than a job.   Someone had to ensure the ladies, who were engaged in a very deep conversation, didn't float away from each other.  Being the kind, caring and understanding individual I am, I took it upon myself to take time out of my _hetic_ day to keep them within ear shot of each other.


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...um..need I remind you that YOU were the official raft holder in the pool @ Hedo a couple years back?



funny you mention that ... there has been talk about a return of the NT clan to Hedo


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..BAR STORIES!
> There I was.....
> They put me back upstairs that night. (Friday) The night got off to a slow start. I did run into some of the 'regular's...a couple of girls...for the life of me, cannot remember their names...they were wearing beads..so naturally I asked how they got them...so they flashed me...  (It's good being me sometimes)
> This other girl....smae bad thing...been wanting to actually get to know her...evidently..she likes my butt...as she spun me around..and had her pic taken with it...
> ...


 
Full Nelson's ROCK!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

I dare you to try to put me in a full nelson Mister!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

... that would be worth the price of admission


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> sorry, it didn't upload for some reason


 
Dayum...I nearly fell outta my chair...cute undies!! 

did you get my email Friday night Burnsy??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Dayum...I nearly fell outta my chair...cute undies!!



Damn......is my ass that big??

Thanks...I have a bra that matches that


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

OK, there's one more in my gallery -- I don't know why these are not uploading very well!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

no...not big...just great looking   keep up all the good work Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Ohhh, you're too kind!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, there's one more in my gallery -- I don't know why these are not uploading very well!



  ... if you ever plan a trip to Hedo and require someone to hold onto your floatation device, I'd be more than happy to help couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... if you ever plan a trip to Hedo and require someone to hold onto your floatation devices



That's what you really wanted to say isn't it???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I dare you to try to put me in a full nelson Mister!


 
This can be arranged, and yes, it would be WELL worth the price of admission!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That's what you really wanted to say isn't it???



ummmm ... now that you mention it, IF we were there, I would certainly entertain at least asking


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

You Are Such A Gentleman!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

thank you couSON.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I dare you to try to put me in a full nelson Mister!


only if u are nekkid...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You Are Such A Gentleman!!!!


not to mention..modest...

Back to Hedo, eh? Now THAT wouldbe a helluva IM meet...
<Hi! Nice o meet ya...now...everybody strip and intothe hot tub!>


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Burner!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not to mention..modest...
> 
> Back to Hedo, eh? Now THAT wouldbe a helluva IM meet...
> <Hi! Nice o meet ya...now...everybody strip and intothe hot tub!>



A little backwards ... strip, into the pool, head to bar, get drink, then ... Hey! Nice to finally SEE you


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... if you ever plan a trip to Hedo and require someone to hold onto your floatation device, I'd be more than happy to help couSON


does that mean I get to hold onto the other one? You know..to make sure she is 'anchored' and secure...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Dayum...I nearly fell outta my chair...cute undies!!
> 
> did you get my email Friday night Burnsy??


yes..and thank you..... 
it was beautiful. Eye catching..mezmerizing...poetic and artistic! All rolled into one nice email.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

8 May 06

Legs /Back / Bis (HEAVY)
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*8, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5

Leg Curl: 
150*10, 200*6, 200*6, 200*6

Wide Grip Pull Ups:
*6, *5, *5, *4, *3 = 23    Still sucking wind on these...

Dead Lifts:
3*225*5

BB Curls:
95*5, 95*5, 115*3 / 95*3

*** Pull Ups still suck
*** Lower back felt sore, so left deads light and kept reps low.
*** Squats were ok. Tried to make sure I got full reps on them..when get heavy...have that bad habit of stopping a little short...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> A little backwards ... strip, into the pool, head to bar, get drink, then ... Hey! Nice to finally SEE you


well...as long as there are coctails involved...and our IM ladies nekkid...all else are just mere details...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Hey Arch! Just got back from the gym a little while ago.
How's your Monday shaping up?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yes..and thank you.....
> it was beautiful. Eye catching..mezmerizing...poetic and artistic! All rolled into one nice email.




Hey.....wait a minute!   I didn't get a mezmerizing email...  What the %$^ is up with that??


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

that will be between you and and Ms. B...


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Good Stuff on the w/o Brother Burner, lookin real solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

thanks, I think I am almost back into the swing of things...my legs are gonna be toast agan come thursday am after my 2nd work out...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 8 May 06
> 
> Legs /Back / Bis (HEAVY)
> SQUATS:
> ...


 
awesome squats burner!  that is my short term goal for squats to get to 3 plates for reps.  I once got up to a 335 squat, but that was a max attempt and a while ago, so I have a ways to go, but I have to tip my hat to anyone that has gotten to 3 plates for working sets  

and don't worry about the pullups....pullups in general just, well, um, suck, but we gotta do em


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

ok..this is Mike's Ego typing:
I USED to be able to do 50 reps within 5 sets of pull ups...so tis still disappointing.
The squats are okie dokie...I'll be happy(ier) when I can rep the 3 plates for a full set of 10.

I did do one set of front squats: 135*5 Bar was slipping on sweaty shoulder.
oh..and don't really like that movement..


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 8 May 06
> 
> Legs /Back / Bis (HEAVY)
> SQUATS:
> ...



Go Burner  

Wo's are getting to be a habit


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

Start working on those pullups again Burner!!  

Nice squats


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..this is Mike's Ego typing:
> I USED to be able to do 50 reps within 5 sets of pull ups...so tis still disappointing.
> The squats are okie dokie...I'll be happy(ier) when I can rep the 3 plates for a full set of 10.
> 
> ...


 
I bought that front squat "helper" called the sting ray, and it really helps a lot.  keeps the bar on your shoulders and makes it easier to hold...key word is EASIER, since front squats are a bitch no matter how you slice it.  My best front squats are 185 x 10.  It gets too hard holding the damn bar after a while!

the thing is though, it is great if you have lower back issues, since it bypasses the lower back and places a lot of emphasis on the quads, even if you squat with a wider stance.  In that regard, they are cool, but , hell, its so much cooler to back squat 315 pounds!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

hiya Mikey   Still doing the workouts...hmmm...what should I give you this week as a reward.....

Tammy....trust me..it was probably nothing you want to see


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks y'all-

*Gary*- I am going mid-day during the day, so it breaks up m ywork day and not ver busy

*Moomba*- Yeah...I want my reps / weighted Pull Ups back!

*Stewart*- I used one of those once, but not for fronts. I figure I will throw in a set of fronts once in a while like I did yesterday to bake my legs..

*Billie*- Don't kid yourself. You looked great..and Tam WOULD like to see..'cause she is a naughty hottie... 
--oh..and feel free to suprise me w/ my reward...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

you can show her if she really wants to see, I don't have it on my puter anymore..and I KNOW you saved it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

yeah, show me, show me, show me!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you can show her if she really wants to see, I don't have it on my puter anymore..and I KNOW you saved it


well...duh... of course I did...between you, Den and Tam..I have a great changing computer screen saver...


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

9 May 06
Chest / Delts / Tris
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 85*5, 110*5, 110*5, 110*4 1/2    (positive failure last rep) 50*10

Decline DB Bench Press:
2*90*5, 90*6   

Seated DB Mil Press:
3*65*5

DB Shrugs:
3*120*5

CG Bench Press:
185*5, 185*5, 185*5, 185*4 (positive failure)

**Time
**left the skull crushers out and did 4 sets of cgbp instead of 2 and 2 sc's

***today's workout felt goooood! I know I can only do 5 reps...so I just got into that mind frame and tried to pound as well s I could. 
..***twice I had positive failure...that was good.
**little annoyed that I could only put up 65lbs on mil press, but guess that muscles were somewhat tired from the benching?
***I may drop the weight on the shrugs..and just keep them lighter for more reps...think they respond better to higher reps...

***think I took too long to get all done...'cause I hit an hour and still had two sets to do, which I didn't...gonna have to work on lowering my RI's.

***overall, fairly pleased w/ workout. Felt a little tired on the way there, but after that 1st set, I came 'on-line' and knocked it out.

**work on adding cardio next week.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, nice lookin #'s being tossed about BRother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

I don't toss anything, sir..I use strict form and precision in all movements....


er..I mean..thanks!

I feel pretty good. The strength is slowly coming back...except for my back...but all things in time...now...to add in some cardio to be able to strip off the extra payers of mike...


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don't toss anything, sir..I use strict form and precision in all movements....
> 
> 
> er..I mean..thanks!
> ...


You can have mine, I have plenty!!! 
Agreed, your strength is definatly coming back, lookin solid!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

when are you gonna load up some progress pics, or are you gonna suprise us w/ the contest pics?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...now...to add in some cardio to be able to strip off the extra payers of mike...



Payers??    You have people paying you??


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Payers??  You have people paying you??


u didn't get the memo? I'm goooood...but not cheap....

 
(you buying this??)


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 9 May 06
> Chest / Delts / Tris
> DB Bench Press:
> 50*15, 85*5, 110*5, 110*5, 110*4 1/2    (positive failure last rep) 50*10
> ...



Look at you go !!!  Great job Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, Gary- just rying to get back into my groove...and be able to keep up w/ you! (Also still wanna catch moomba on pull ups..)


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 9 May 06
> Chest / Delts / Tris
> DB Bench Press:
> 50*15, 85*5, 110*5, 110*5, 110*4 1/2  (positive failure last rep) 50*10
> ...


 
If I may make a suggestion:
why not use one db movement and one barbell movement?  Do you have any shoulder problems that prohibit the use of a barbell?  Because personally, I would suggest a barbell benching movement, either flat or decline depending on what you like, and a db incline movement.  I know a lot of people say there is no such thing as upper/lower chest, but I definitely notice a visible difference in my chest when I include the inclines.  I do declines because I have shoulder problems when I do flat with too much weight, plus the declines really nail the hell out of your chest muscles.  For example, I do my 300 pound declines with my feet up on the bench, so it is all upper body strength, no foot stabilization, and it feels fine on my shoulders.

And yes, you fried your shoulders from the benching  .  Something else you might want to think about.  I know we all love to bench, but I actually read somewhere that the chest is considered a "small" muscle group and the shoulders are a "large" muscle group.  Why not try the shoulder presses first, with maximum weight, and then do the benching.  You will get the added effect of fatiguing your shoulders so the thought would be that your chest and tris would take over more of the work of the benching than your tired shoulders....just some thoughts

In any event, good stuff, I am glad you like the low rep stuff !!  I know I do!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

hey stewart-
I prefer the DB's now...especially that I work out alone. I do occasionally use BB. There isn't a BB decline bench in this gym... 
I figure I will do flat and decline on my heavy days, as I do mil presses on this day as well...and then inclines (also uses anterior delt) when I do my lateral raises.
I had thought of putting delts first...but I am an old creature of habit...I may try that sometime...


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Hey Burner How goes it?  Are we getting back in the swing of things?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

dropped the car off at the dealership to finally get that warranty work done...I was half way expecting some 'rent-a-wreck' rental car...they pulled around a brand new AudiA6 for me to take...WOW...talk about a car! This thing is suh-weet! (I still like mine better, but this is classy/luxury) 

No workout today...day of rest...might go for a walk or something tonight...(it's a start)


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey stewart-
> I prefer the DB's now...especially that I work out alone. I do occasionally use BB. There isn't a BB decline bench in this gym...
> I figure I will do flat and decline on my heavy days, as I do mil presses on this day as well...and then inclines (also uses anterior delt) when I do my lateral raises.
> I had thought of putting delts first...but I am an old creature of habit...I may try that sometime...


 
I am slowly getting into the habit of prioritizing my shoulders more as well.  For example, if I used to do chest work and shoulder work on the same day, the chest work would always come first...Sure, what's more fun to do, a 300 pound bench press or a 150 pound shoulder press?

But the fact of the matter is, big shoulders have the potential to make you look bigger than having a big chest does, so I plan to now prioritize my military presses and see how that goes.  I would love to get to a bodyweight military press for reps as a short term goal, with a longer term goal of hitting 225, that would be sick, and I would bet my shoulders would be plenty big


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Burner How goes it? Are we getting back in the swing of things?


doing well, Steve! Heck ya! Get that foot all healed up and join the fun!

Like I mentioned previously...we are in a race, you and I...to see who reaches their goals first.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I am slowly getting into the habit of prioritizing my shoulders more as well. For example, if I used to do chest work and shoulder work on the same day, the chest work would always come first...Sure, what's more fun to do, a 300 pound bench press or a 150 pound shoulder press?
> 
> But the fact of the matter is, big shoulders have the potential to make you look bigger than having a big chest does, so I plan to now prioritize my military presses and see how that goes. I would love to get to a bodyweight military press for reps as a short term goal, with a longer term goal of hitting 225, that would be sick, and I would bet my shoulders would be plenty big


ok...fine...u win....I'll start delts 1st next week....now see what u did???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...fine...u win....I'll start delts 1st next week....now see what u did???


 
I'll be expecting a big thank you after you see what it does to you


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

don't push it, mister....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

can I push it??????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

What about me?  Can I push whatever side Billie isn't pushing?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

the two of u together...u can do WHATEVER you want...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

hmm...the Arnold..next Spring, eh? 
HA! HAR ! WHOO!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

THAT would be fun!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

how about some more pictures in this journal?  I come here every day at work hoping to get entertained  

And no, I don't wanna see pics of Rocco in a bikini!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

glad u put in that little caveat about Rocco, Stew....
oh..and Rocco...in no way did I mean to imply you with 'little' in one sentance...


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...the Arnold..next Spring, eh?
> HA! HAR ! WHOO!


Let's all book it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

I already know who my room mates will be....
muahahahaaaa....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, you can share with Steve-O and NT

Me, Billie and Dev are rooming together


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can share with Steve-O and NT
> 
> Me, Billie and Dev are rooming together


One room for entertainment and one room for rest and recovery


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

You sir, said a mouthful!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You sir, said a mouthful!


Some might consider that more than a mouthful!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

well, as they say: things are bigger and better in Texas....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can share with Steve-O and NT
> 
> Me, Billie and Dev are rooming together


Tammy meant she, Billie and Dee are all rooming together with ME!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

And I can't believe Stewart is so against me in a bikini! It's a new age man!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Tammy meant she, Billie and Dee are all rooming together with ME!


sorry, mi amigo..but I got my three workouts in first...I get first dibs...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And I can't believe Stewart is so against me in a bikini! It's a new age man!!


 
Would you wear a thong??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sorry, mi amigo..but I got my three workouts in first...I get first dibs...




Well burner, you may have to take seconds honey!  Maybe not of Dev and Billie, but of me.  Remember about a week or so ago when I mentioned something about using Roc's back as a slip and slide???  Well, I kinda owe  him that and well, he'd have to come first!

Besides, he's giving me a gold medal for "serving" my country!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Would you wear a thong??


hey...this is a family thread...go get a thread of your own...


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well burner, you may have to take seconds honey! Maybe not of Dev and Billie, but of me. Remember about a week or so ago when I mentioned something about using Roc's back as a slip and slide??? Well, I kinda owe him that and well, he'd have to come first!
> 
> Besides, he's giving me a gold medal for "serving" my country!


I'd give ya a pearl necklace...does that count?
 !HA!!!! 
well..I'll let you...'slide'....I'm sure I'd all and more than I could handle w/ Billie-n-Dev...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Cool...and besides, ALL of us can hook up at a later time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Oh yeah....I like pearls


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Cool...and besides, ALL of us can hook up at a later time!


like....in Jamaica w/ NT and the missus!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

What am I, the chef and gardener?


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Kewl so we are discussing room arrangements for the Arnold  Personally I think rooming with Billlie and Tam would be fun and probably a bit wild especially if Burner rooms with us 

In reality, I heard it would be a good idea to book rooms now since they sell out fast.  Arch is this true? Suggestions for hotel?  May as well start planning now since I know I will be there next year.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What am I, the chef and gardener?


shooosh! GO make me a sandwich!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Kewl so we are discussing room arrangements for the Arnold  Personally I think rooming with Billlie and Tam would be fun and probably a bit wild especially if Burner rooms with us
> 
> In reality, I heard it would be a good idea to book rooms now since they sell out fast. Arch is this true? Suggestions for hotel? May as well start planning now since I know I will be there next year.


wahoo!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...this is a family thread...go get a thread of your own...


 
Why?? Men in thongs is PG entertainment.......PG meaning "Potentially Gruesome"


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

um...stewart...you sir..are ruining my fantasy of me, dev, billie and tam have a winner take all pillow fight....I'm gonna have to ask u to stop, please...


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...stewart...you sir..are ruining my fantasy of me, dev, billie and tam have a winner take all pillow fight....I'm gonna have to ask u to stop, please...


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shooosh! GO make me a sandwich!


Certainly.  Would you like the Devlin Cheese Steak, The Billie Melt or the Southwest Tammy Grill.  We also have available the Club.  It's a triple decker layered with Tammy, Billie and Devlin.  I can hold the mayo if you;d like.  Tomatoes are on me.


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Certainly.  Would you like the Devlin Cheese Steak, The Billie Melt or the Southwest Tammy Grill.  We also have available the Club.  It's a triple decker layered with Tammy, Billie and Devlin.  I can hold the mayo if you;d like.  Tomatoes are on me.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Me, Billie and Dev are rooming together



Did someone call me?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

Suddenly I've become very hungry.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

No shit!  More workouts in one week then me I'da never thunk it!

Much props man awsome work!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sorry, mi amigo..but I got my three workouts in first...I get first dibs...


Alright wise guy. Let's say whoever can squat 315 for more reps get's it......Ummmm, wait a minute.......that would be you.....uh, nevermind!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Would you wear a thong??


You mean again later when I take this one off?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well burner, you may have to take seconds honey!  Maybe not of Dev and Billie, but of me.  Remember about a week or so ago when I mentioned something about using Roc's back as a slip and slide???  Well, I kinda owe  him that and well, he'd have to come first!
> 
> Besides, he's giving me a gold medal for "serving" my country!


That's my girl!!!! Your starting to make me enjoy my job again


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's my girl!!!! Your starting to make me enjoy my job again



Slip and slide, serving her country ?  Where you work at Rocco ?  The CIA running an amusement park ?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Slip and slide, serving her country ?  Where you work at Rocco ?  The CIA running an amusement park ?




YES!!!  Kryptos has nothing on me!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Certainly. Would you like the Devlin Cheese Steak, The Billie Melt or the Southwest Tammy Grill. We also have available the Club. It's a triple decker layered with Tammy, Billie and Devlin. I can hold the mayo if you;d like. Tomatoes are on me.


You're hired.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No shit! More workouts in one week then me I'da never thunk it!
> 
> Much props man awsome work!


watch me know...gettin' ready to go here in a bit...I can walk fairly normal again.,...so it's time to end that...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Just got back from my traffic court...1 point and 130.00 lighter in the wallet...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

YIKES!!!!!  No more speeding for you mister!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

tell me about it


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

Not good my friend!  Not good at all...need to lay off of that heavy foot or you'll need another job to support all your tickets


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

that's just it..I wasn't SPEEDING...I was COASTING down a hill...oy...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

May 11, 2006

Legs/Back/Bis  (medium)

Leg Press:
360*15, 450*10, 720*8, 720*8, 720*7 

Leg Ext:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Burner Pull Ups:
*10, *9, *8, *5  

BB Rows:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

EZ Bar Curls:
75*10, 75*6  

Seated Iso Curls:
30*7, 30*7  

**Leg press was gooo! 
**Back and Bis still suck ass. Took me 4 sets to get 32 reps...(that's 8 off where I SHOULD be..)  (
Think it took me just about an hour to do: 19 sets. Not too bad.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic w/o my Friend, incredible Leg Press!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

thanks..I'm feeling them already....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2006)

8 plates per side...Awesome work man, must have been a pain in the ass loading and unloading all those plates!  That's why I don't like lifting heavy weight...too much energy wasted loading and unloading the damn plates! haha j/k


----------



## boilermaker (May 11, 2006)

Way to go, Burner!  When's the last time we both went to the gym on the same day.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> May 11, 2006
> 
> Legs/Back/Bis  (medium)
> 
> ...



  Must of been a hell of a wo if your leg press was goooo !


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 8 plates per side...Awesome work man, must have been a pain in the ass loading and unloading all those plates! That's why I don't like lifting heavy weight...too much energy wasted loading and unloading the damn plates! haha j/k


I know....I think I am gonna go and take up jazzercise....and pilates....

I asked a PT/friend of mine what happened to the 100lb plates...she said they got rid of them...too much liability..(oy) and guys would not strip them after they used them...so yeah...takes a while to load/unload them...


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Must of been a hell of a wo if your leg press was goooo !


thanks...it was...except for my back and bis...they sucked...


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Way to go, Burner! When's the last time we both went to the gym on the same day.


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2006)

amazing what a few bikini shots does to ones ability to make it to the gym 

That must be workout #4 or 5 and all within a couple of weeks ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

..and more coming....

just think of those pics as my carrot. (you know...dangle a carrot infront of a mule to get it to go...)


Think I am gonna do like Stew..and do an upper/lower/upper workout come June. Rotate between this workout, that one as well as my one BP per week. 
to keep things...fresh...crisp!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know....I think I am gonna go and take up jazzercise....and pilates....
> 
> I asked a PT/friend of mine what happened to the 100lb plates...she said they got rid of them...too much liability..(oy) and guys would not strip them after they used them...so yeah...takes a while to load/unload them...


 
Too much liability?? I am sorry, but I think a 45 pound plate dropped on the wrong stop on your foot is still gonna do quite a bit of damage, so maybe they should get rid of the 45s too?

and does anyone know why it is 45 pound plate standards?  Why not 50?  That would make so much more sense to me....5, 10, 25, 50, 100.  where did 45 come from????


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and more coming....
> 
> just think of those pics as my carrot. (you know...dangle a carrot infront of a mule to get it to go...)
> 
> ...


 
You might not want to do like Stew, I seem to change my routine every week! I think that might be keeping things TOO fresh! haha


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

shhhhh! Don't say that too loud...or we'll be stuck with just the pink and blue DB's....
it's bad enough they put Macey Gray type music on.....

oh..and the #'ering system you said WOULD make sense..but then again..that's why they won't do it...


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> You might not want to do like Stew, I seem to change my routine every week! I think that might be keeping things TOO fresh! haha


be just a little like stew then?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> be just a little like stew then?


 
Maybe little pinch??

(honda element commerical....funny as $hit!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

a little dab will do ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Good lookin w/o bud!!!

And the weights are metric fools...we didn't come up with this shit some other brainiac did and decided lets convert shit to lbs to make it easier!  He probably never lifted a weight in his life....damn mathmeticians!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

I'll blame it on Steve Jobs then..


Thanks, I will have another one to put in here this afternoon...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Maybe little pinch??
> 
> (honda element commerical....funny as $hit!!!)


 
That commercial is hilarious!!!!  



Burnsy...you are on a roll..and I LOVE those leg presses!!!  My hip flexor has started bothering me again from working under the truck yesterday...do you think I should skip them this next week, or work them lightly??


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

hmm..haven't seen it...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm..haven't seen it...


 
http://automobiles.honda.com/element/index.aspx

Click on the crab one on the bottom left.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> http://automobiles.honda.com/element/index.aspx
> 
> Click on the crab one on the bottom left.


bwaaaa!!! Hey, I've got some melted butter and some tongs in here so...
no pinch, no pinch....



MY CAR IS READY FOR PICKUP! WAHOO!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bwaaaa!!! Hey, I've got some melted butter and some tongs in here so...
> no pinch, no pinch....
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me you're not getting an ugly ass Element, are you?  Are you talking about your Audi?


----------



## Devlin (May 12, 2006)

That's great that your car is ready.  Enjoy it.  I don't have much time so will catch up with you later


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Please tell me you're not getting an ugly ass Element, are you?  Are you talking about your Audi?


bite your tongue sir....I have the S4 back...that's right! The bitch is back!
And she is SEXY!
(still needs to have some work done...so some of these people BETTER hurry the hell up and buy some friggin homes!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

What's up Burner.  No fair, we're in a race and you have carrots dangling in front of you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)




----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2006)

So just how many journals have you had over these years B???


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> So just how many journals have you had over these years B???


Probably just one  The first three years he was here, he never worked out  .


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Probably just one  The first three years he was here, he never worked out  .


hey...just wait a....oh...um..yeah.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> So just how many journals have you had over these years B???


Hey!
Look who it is!
um..mabe 3 or 4? I ma gonna probably start a serious one in a month or so when I am full tilt again...nothing but workout entries..no whorring...honest!

What a coinkidink! I was just thinking of y'all the other day! I found a mail u sent me with all the pics of Gracie! Your son graduates this spring too, doens't he?
U can tell Fade I am gonna go to D-Day next month...gotta get my stupid marker working again....got my air leak fixed...but cannot get the fps under 325....(340 and will break skin..so cannot use it)
oy...
how've y'all been?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I ma gonna probably start a serious one in a month or so when I am full tilt again...nothing but workout entries..no whorring...honest!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

u dont believe me, sir?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u dont believe me, sir?



Maybe you should have two seperate journals... One to whore, and one to post you workouts in...... But then, whenever you wanted to post in your workout journal, you'd have to search about 20 pages back in the journal section, so that might be a pain...


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

that's what I was thinking. keep this one..and then the other to post workouts in.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

He could do what Monstar does - a new journal for each workout.


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> So just how many journals have you had over these years B???





			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Probably just one  The first three years he was here, he never worked out  .



I think you're right... that's the same pic in his avi he had *4 years ago*!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> He could do what Monstar does - a new journal for each workout.


hmmmmmm..... no.


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Your son graduates this spring too, doens't he?


Yep, May 27th!!!

Me, I've got a serious conflict of emotions on the subject of him flying the nest.

BTW, I posted a couple recent pics of Gracie in my gallery...



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> U can tell Fade I am gonna go to D-Day next month...gotta get my stupid marker working again....got my air leak fixed...but cannot get the fps under 325....(340 and will break skin..so cannot use it)


He wants to know where its at this year??? And what type of marker do you have now???

Did I ever mention how much I LOVE staying at home and raising Gracie???


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> Look who it is!
> um..mabe 3 or 4? I ma gonna probably start a serious one in a month or so when I am full tilt again...nothing but workout entries..no whorring...honest!
> 
> ...



OMG you guys are going paintballing??? Where/when?


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> OMG you guys are going paintballing??? Where/when?


My 18yr-old-son and my hubby (fade) plays 5-man and X-Ball here in Texas. http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsJohn/picsjohn_misc.htm

B likes the scenario gameshit


----------



## david (May 13, 2006)

Hello Burner!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> My 18yr-old-son and my hubby (fade) plays 5-man and X-Ball here in Texas. http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsJohn/picsjohn_misc.htm
> 
> B likes the scenario gameshit



Texas eh? That's a bit far  . Scenario *can* be alright, but it's usually organized like shit regrettably... I played a little speedball back when my friends and I were into it, and liked it... I wish I could find a group to play it regularly with...


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Yep, May 27th!!!
> 
> Me, I've got a serious conflict of emotions on the subject of him flying the nest.
> 
> ...


hey!
Happy Mother's Day! Ho-lee crap! She is getting more and more adorable! You're on your way to having a little Texan Debutante on your hands!

D-Day is the same place every year: Wyandotte, Ok. (A great place to leave) 600 acres of play, as I recall.
http://www.oklahomadday.com/files/index1A.html
I've still got my auto cocker. It's giving me fits. It's shooting REALLY hot...gotta get it into the shop ASAP...
The team has pretty much gone to Tippmann A5's. Nice marker. We're scenario, so don't need speed ball type markers. 

You'll be fine when he leaves for college...give it a couple weeks. Where's he going to go? Local or out of state? if local..betcha he'll be home to get good food, laundry, and hang w/ friends....

You've been working out, right? I was doing my leg presses the other day and actually thought of Fade...I was still a few hundred lbs off what he could/can do...but hey...gimme a little bit of time...


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> OMG you guys are going paintballing??? Where/when?


hey Sean-
See the link I left for Butterfly. Oklahoma. Largest scenario event. last tim we went 2 years ago, 2was over 3k people playing...good times.

9 - 12 June


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> My 18yr-old-son and my hubby (fade) plays 5-man and X-Ball here in Texas. http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsJohn/picsjohn_misc.htm
> 
> B likes the scenario gameshit


hater...


a couple of the guys on the team also play speed ball. Might try it sometime.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Hello Burner!!!


hey stranger!
How the heck r-ya!
Good to see you back!


----------



## david (May 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey stranger!
> How the heck r-ya!
> Good to see you back!



Nothing much here except that I'm getting older!    I'm getting re-courted back into training people (even though I look like crap) and possibly going to do it but I have to get recertified and stuff... however, I guess I could go around it due to the fact that I know the people personally.

No more Gold's Gym... no more tough-guy crap and I'm now back at LA Fitness.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> He could do what Monstar does - a new journal for each workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Morning Mike...how fairs your monday so far?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Nothing much here except that I'm getting older!  I'm getting re-courted back into training people (even though I look like crap) and possibly going to do it but I have to get recertified and stuff... however, I guess I could go around it due to the fact that I know the people personally.
> 
> No more Gold's Gym... no more tough-guy crap and I'm now back at LA Fitness.


I know the feeling...I have 30lbs minimum to burn off...
LA Fitness? Ok...just remember: IT may be Miami..but spandex and headbands are NEVER an option...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Morning Mike...how fairs your monday so far?


So far so good.
About to have my snack: meal #2. (apple and a marathon bar)
Then...couple hours...take all my new vitamins...(there are a LOT of them) then go to the gym and destroy my legs and back...
you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Bar Stories:
Sorry...was a 'docile' crowd. Didn't really have any problems. and..it was a full moon...thought we woulda had some action....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Bar Stories:
> Sorry...was a 'docile' crowd. Didn't really have any problems. and..it was a full moon...thought we woulda had some action....



What's the name of the bar ?    What city ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Rum Bay, Colorado Springs, Co
http://www.csnightclubs.com/rumbay/index.html


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Rum Bay, Colorado Springs, Co
> http://www.csnightclubs.com/rumbay/index.html



Nice web page


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

really? I thought it could have used more depth...pics, etc...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? I thought it could have used more depth...pics, etc...



It could have more...but the "content" of some of the pics are nice


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It could have more...but the "content" of some of the pics are nice


these things are true...funny thing..I don't recognize any of them...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Hiya Burnsy...you gonna be on Yahoo this Thursday or Friday?? I think I am off of work...don't know for sure yet


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

dang...I'd love to. I know I have to leave the full time job and then go to the real estate center till 9pm thursday....will have to see about friday.
(I work the club...see what I am doing before then...but luv tho chat with ya again!)
last time was a hoot!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

okie dokie...got my supplements in....started totake them today....a little while ago, actually.....

I got:
Universal Products:
Animal Stack
Animal Stack II  (both are mainly vitamins geared for body builders, stack II is supposed to release natural GH, as I recall)
And a fat burner.

I also got a 17HD Test. booster.
Was already on creatine from same company as the oxo6 (whatever) fat burner that Tam suggested I try)

ok...I took all pills at once...like...20 of them...took a HUGE amount of water to get them all down....were some 'horse pills' in there....

they all kicked in...WHOOOOOOO!!!!! I feel...GOOOOOD...called friend who is taking this stuff,...called me a dummy....then said I needed to spred them from wake up to bed....
so..now gonna get all Chuck Norris in the gym on the curling cage w/ squats...
Grrr, baby....VERY grrrrr!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

food/liquid intake so far today:
Breaky: hot pocket egg/bacon/cheese things...= 2 and a monster energy drink.

snack: apple and marathon bar

2 quart of crystal lite. 
2 litre of water...
..think I am gonna wear the thread of the carpet from her to the bathroom thin...


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2006)

Morning handsome, how are ya?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

2 quarts of crystal light? holy cow!  Do you ever drink green tea?? That makes me have to pee-pee


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang...I'd love to. I know I have to leave the full time job and then go to the real estate center till 9pm thursday....will have to see about friday.


 
so that's 6pm my time, right?? That could actually work out good...we need to get everyone together one night...gary, rocco, arch, tammy, dev...it would be a blast


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy Mother's Day! Ho-lee crap! She is getting more and more adorable! You're on your way to having a little Texan Debutante on your hands!


Thanks! I had a nice day!

She is a total joy! Fade is such a good Daddy, too! 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> You'll be fine when he leaves for college...give it a couple weeks. Where's he going to go? Local or out of state? if local..betcha he'll be home to get good food, laundry, and hang w/ friends....


He's actually going to stay home the first year and go to community college. We all think its the best thing for him for many reasons. Its cheaper, he doesn't have a clear idea of what he wants to major in, and he's also mature enough to realize that if he went away to university he wouldn't have enough self-discipline to study and not party all the time. And I don't want to lose my baby boy yet!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> You've been working out, right?


The only working I've been doing lately is in the bedroom


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Whats up BRother Burner??? Let me know about the Animal stuff, curious about them, I take Animal Pak, but thats it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning handsome, how are ya?


well...he-llowwwww....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 2 quarts of crystal light? holy cow! Do you ever drink green tea?? That makes me have to pee-pee


It helps me keep my fluid intake high...I can only drink so much water...
I got a 12 pack of lipton green tea...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so that's 6pm my time, right?? That could actually work out good...we need to get everyone together one night...gary, rocco, arch, tammy, dev...it would be a blast


you are 2 - 3 hours ahead of me. I have to be there @ 6pm (8-9pm your time)
don't have IM on that pc...and dont think it would be a god idea to do that...team lead might not care for that: "WHY are you playing around..when YOU SHOULD be making phone calls..."


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up BRother Burner??? Let me know about the Animal stuff, curious about them, I take Animal Pak, but thats it!!!


will do! Gimme about a week to see how much different I feel...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

15 May 06:
Legs / Back / Bis (Heavy)
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 335*4, 335*4, 335*0, 275*1##, 135*10
Leg Curl:
200*6, 200*6, 200*6
Pull Ups; Wide Grip:
BW*8, BW*6, BW*5, BW*5 = 24  but...more than I did last time...
Dead Lifts:
315*5, 315*4, 315*4
**Time
Squat story....there I was...
Feeling pretty good...all the supps. in me...and cranking some Rob Zombie on the way to the gym helped me get kinda fired up. I was gonna get those sets of 5 @ 335lbs TODAY.
Warm up...felt ok...weird ping in my right thigh started to act up again. Hard to describe the feeling...just tried to stretch it out. No worries...it would not keep me from my destiny!
I..am an ANIMAL!  
1st set of five @ 335 went fairly well. felt good, tried to get down as far as possible....got a set of 4. Not bad. 1 more than last time.
2nd set...same...4. little disappointed, but still, more than last time...
3rd set. I saw it in my mind. I prepared to follow through and make it a reality.
I inhaled, locked my torso in place, stood up under the bar and removed it from the rack...whew...a little heavy this set..no worries...'quick 5' and I am done!
Took a couple breathes...got set and started my descent...All was going well...until I wanted to start heading back up...well...gravity had another thing in mind...I kept it in control the entire time..but I just went down till the bar clanked on the safety bars, where I had to step out from under it.
Not to be daunted...especially from a couple looks from a couple decently large guys that saw what happened...took a minute or two...stripped the bar to 275...got back under it...which was pretty much ass to floor....got myself ready..and stood the weight up. (THAT was friggin HEAVY) Then...thought I'd try another rep...started back down...legs almost went out again...so pushed it back up and then racked it.

**I went abck to using my versa grips for back exercises...think that's why pull ups were better...

**didn't have time for curls...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> The only working I've been doing lately is in the bedroom


LALALALALALALALALALALALA....I can't hear you....LALALALALALALA....no talking about doing the humpity bumpity in my journal unles I am somehow involved..


Sounds good about Cory Staying home one year while gets taste of college...see were he wants to go then.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

squats and deads in the same workout? You fricken ANIMAL!  My back would snap in half at the very thought!

Awesome squats by the way, 335x4 for 2 sets is nothing to sneeze at, who cares about the third, that is still good stuff


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> LALALALALALALALALALALALA....I can't hear you....LALALALALALALA....no talking about doing the humpity bumpity in my journal unles I am somehow involved..


 
 LMAO "humpity bumpity"


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> squats and deads in the same workout? You fricken ANIMAL! My back would snap in half at the very thought!
> 
> Awesome squats by the way, 335x4 for 2 sets is nothing to sneeze at, who cares about the third, that is still good stuff


well..it's cause I take animal packs now....I have no choice...
I'm forced to walk around like this now:  
which will work nicely in the gym...especially if there is someone on a piece of equipment  want to use....but not for my dating life...

however...as I recall...u almost benched more than what I was squating...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..it's cause I take animal packs now....I have no choice...
> I'm forced to walk around like this now:
> which will work nicely in the gym...especially if there is someone on a piece of equipment want to use....but not for my dating life...
> 
> however...as I recall...u almost benched more than what I was squating...


 
Yeah, but it was just one rep  

I am intrigued about these "animal packs"....what are they? Where can I get them? and what have they done for you lately??


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it was just one rep
> 
> I am intrigued about these "animal packs"....what are they? Where can I get them? and what have they done for you lately??


http://www.a1nutritionproducts.com/buy/universal_nutrition/animal_pak

if u scoll down a little u can also pull up the animal stack II and animal cuts I got.

Have u seen my new face?:   Ths is me now...
I made the misstake of taking them all at once....bad idea...at least 20 pills...AND 1/3 were horse sized pills... 
They kicked in..I almost felt kind of 'high'...in a good way....I wanted to get in there and tear up that curling cage....

They are a 3-week cycle. My friends say they feel difference with them.
I also got this:
http://www.vitamaker.com/vyotech-17hd.html


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> squats and deads in the same workout? You fricken ANIMAL! My back would snap in half at the very thought!
> 
> Awesome squats by the way, 335x4 for 2 sets is nothing to sneeze at, who cares about the third, that is still good stuff


yeah...I almost skipped deads today....that set of 335 that I failed..or the from the bottom 275 kinda tweaked my back a little...almost called it a day, but by the time I did the leg curls and pull ups, it wasn't too bad.
I was definately feeling it in the legs on the deads tho...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

i might have to try this! I like the M stak too! I wanna look like this  all day too!

So they are basically just supercharged multivitamins with other stuff thrown in?


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Burner, my hats off to you on those squats, say what you will, but I'm impressed, thats BIG weight in my book!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Burner,

Damn good job  You are a freekin animal


----------



## david (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know the feeling...I have 30lbs minimum to burn off...
> LA Fitness? Ok...just remember: IT may be Miami..but spandex and headbands are NEVER an option...



I think you're confusing me with Firestorm!    Spandex...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Burner, my hats off to you on those squats, say what you will, but I'm impressed, thats BIG weight in my book!!!


wait till I get FOUR plates....  

Thanks, Arch....I am going on the belief of: Big legs...big body


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> I think you're confusing me with Firestorm!  Spandex...


 
Wonder how ol FS is doing these days...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner,
> 
> Damn good job  You are a freekin animal


wanna be like you, sir! have seen the #'s YOU put up?????


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i might have to try this! I like the M stak too! I wanna look like this  all day too!
> 
> So they are basically just supercharged multivitamins with other stuff thrown in?


yep-
Missed the 'M' stack. The stack II is supposed to release natural GH I think? It's in that description...

Kinda funny story....a few years Back, David mailed me a couple samples of liquid clenbutrx. Ok..I normally would take 2mg, I think of the stuff and a cup of coffee...it got me AMPED to go to the gym.
I couldn't see the amount that was in the sample...so I took the whole thing AND a cup of coffee. 
I was still working mids...I would wake up, eat, digest then go to the gym, then to work. Well, I took the stuff...and something happened...and I missed my window to work out....so went to work...
I was WIRED FOR SOUND.....I mean I could hear a church mouse fart at a 100 yards kind of wired...






 from...2pm...till I finally came down at 2am....
oy...I mailed David to ask how much was in the sample...
5 mg....
oh...oops...
whaddya mean, 'oops?'
I..um...took the whole thing AND a cup of coffee...AND...no workout...
 

true story


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

I like the "new look"   .... haha

Nice job on the squats and deads


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

thank you, sir....I'm still a LONG ways off in pull up department...but hopefully every workout gets me closer...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thank you, sir....I'm still a LONG ways off in pull up department...but hopefully every workout gets me closer...



Keep working at it.....one pullup at a time


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Keep working at it.....one pullup at a time


 
The past week or so I have been doing a random set of pullups in the morning when I wake up and before I go to bed at night, non weighted, just to keep doing them.  Believe it or not I am now up to 15 pullups at once, the most I have ever been able to do.

Of course, it's just one set in a non workout situation, but it's worth a try.  Don't they say to get better at something simply keep doing it?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> The past week or so I have been doing a random set of pullups in the morning when I wake up and before I go to bed at night, non weighted, just to keep doing them. Believe it or not I am now up to 15 pullups at once, the most I have ever been able to do.


ah....u are lucky to have pull up bar at the hacienda...



			
				Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Of course, it's just one set in a non workout situation, but it's worth a try. Don't they say to get better at something simply keep doing it?


I've tried that with my 'love life'....but I am finding out that it is better with a partner... oohh..dang, did I just say that out loud????


oh..and your signature rocks, sir!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ah....u are lucky to have pull up bar at the hacienda...
> 
> 
> I've tried that with my 'love life'....but I am finding out that it is better with a partner... oohh..dang, did I just say that out loud????
> ...


 
well practice DOES make perfect  

and I thought you might like the sig.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

"I've had lots of sex...now I wanna try it with a girl"
- Just one of the guys

WAHOO! I've been immortalized!


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

Still rollin' on, way to go Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

'Morning, y'all!
Ok...I took my fat burner and one of the vit. packs this am when I woke up...lot of them were those danged 'horse pills'....ave I mentioned...I HATE taking pills???? Was rough putting them down...the only thing that will keep me from this stack..will be the sheer # of pills to consume....


oh..and my legs today...OH YEAH...bring on the DOMS!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'Morning, y'all!
> Ok...I took my fat burner and one of the vit. packs this am when I woke up...lot of them were those danged 'horse pills'....ave I mentioned...I HATE taking pills???? Was rough putting them down...the only thing that will keep me from this stack..will be the sheer # of pills to consume....
> 
> 
> oh..and my legs today...OH YEAH...bring on the DOMS!



I just ordered some Animal M-Stak this morning based on your journal.....I want to look like  too.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just ordered some Animal M-Stak this morning based on your journal.....I want to look like  too.


hey..now wait just a dang minute..how the heck am I gonna ever catch up to you....if U start supplementing????


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey..now wait just a dang minute..how the heck am I gonna ever catch up to you....if U start supplementing????




   From the looks of it.....you are already there


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

in spirit, my brotha...I'd die trying to follow u thru a workout...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just ordered some Animal M-Stak this morning based on your journal.....I want to look like  too.


 
Cool...I will let you be my "guinea pig" then to see how it works for you....if you wind up really looking like  , then we'll know it works and I might order me some.  Or I might just get it anyway, the thought of looking like Burner is too tough to pass up!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> the thought of looking like Burner is too tough to pass up!


I get this alot. Sir, take a number and we will call you when it's your turn...


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

was'sup, stew!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

Hhmm...I've seen the stacks advertised, but your the first person I know that's used them...it will be interesting to see if the results are long lasting, ie...2 weeks or better. 

Awsoeme workout Mikey, how many workouts straight does that make now?


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

that was the 1st of the week...working on getting outta here in a bit for #2!

...I'm curious..intrigued...excited to find out....you and the otehr IM hotties posted awesome pics for us for going three days in a week. So, I need to see how y'all are gonna top those with our 2-week pics...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Week 2 pics comin' up soooooonnn!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

wahoo!
this time we get full frontal, right


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

frontal...yes.....full frontal?   Eeeeuuuuuhhhhhhh -- we'll see!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

dam right, we'll see! we wanna see the beautiful smile on the beautiful face of the beautiful lady known to us as fitgirl....so make it happen


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 15 May 06:
> Legs / Back / Bis (Heavy)
> Squats:
> 135*15, 225*10, 335*4, 335*4, 335*0, 275*1##, 135*10
> ...


Were those Laying or Seated Leg Curls???

Nice weight! At this pace you might catch up with fade...


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Were those Laying or Seated Leg Curls???
> 
> Nice weight! At this pace you might catch up with fade...


 
where the hell is the texan hulk at, anyway....

Laying...


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

tuesday update: we are in process of moving from one building to another...I couldn't drag it outta bed this am early and have been moving pc's and monitors all over this place...missed the am workout..and the only way to get in my 9 hours for this day..have to stay till 1730 hours...and have to be to the mall office by 1800 hours...so..gonna have to hit it when I leave...oh...and since I have already taken my supps...I am presently wearing the face:  so...I'd like to go now....but...work comes first...something about gainful employment....steady paychecks...
So, by the time I get to the gym this evening, the face will be:  which will be good enuf...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Just realized, I missed my weekly whore up burner's journal with the song o' the week:


Her hair is Harlow gold, her lips sweet surprise
Her hands are never cold, she's got Bette Davis eyes
She'll turn the music on you, you won't have to think twice
She's pure as New York snow, she got Bette Davis eyes 

And she'll tease you, she'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious, and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
She got Greta Garbo's stand off sighs, she's got Bette Davis eyes 

She'll let you take her home, it whets her appetite
She'll lay you on the throne, she got Bette Davis eyes
She'll take a tumble on you, roll you like you were dice
Until you come up blue, she's got Bette Davis eyes 

She'll expose you, when she snows you
Off your feet with the crumbs she throws you
She's ferocious and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy, she's got Bette Davis eyes 

And she'll tease you, she'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious, and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy, she's got Bette Davis eyes...


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just realized, I missed my weekly whore up burner's journal with the song o' the week:
> 
> 
> Her hair is Harlow gold, her lips sweet surprise
> ...


'cause I dun song whored up YOUR journal this AM!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

Whats up BRother Burner???


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

keeping busy...
need your addy...so I can mail those CD's 2 you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

I hear the gym calling you  ..................................


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

yeah...but its about 5 hours from now....


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya Burner!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

damn...I just heard that song this morning!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

hola, mi amigo!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

burner......check your pm!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> frontal...yes.....full frontal?   Eeeeuuuuuhhhhhhh -- we'll see!



If I had only known that not going to the gym and then making a weeks worth would end up with pics ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

but...u are still reaping ther benefits of my comeback...


morning, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> burner......check your pm!


I....did.... ...oh..you naughty...NAUGHTY....girl....  I didn't know a human could DO that.... 

(ok...guys...that was all fake...I just wanted to get y'all wound up....ha! pretty funny, eh?)

BTW..FG: I got it, thanks, and I'll be sending it to Archie tomorrow.


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...u are still reaping ther benefits of my comeback...
> 
> 
> morning, brotha!



morning sir


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

oh...last night was a bust...that's why I hate it when I miss my afternoon workouts...guess will have to kae up for it Friday...do both heavy AND medium ranges.
Well..off tothe doc...not looking forward to it. (nothing serious...but have to have a little procedure done..)
hmmm....wonder if I can get him to give me a prescription of test...to match my 17 year old former self production....that would be...cool....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Good luck at the doc.....take care....you're not working out today are you?

Rx for test....try it!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where the hell is the texan hulk at, anyway....
> 
> Laying...


On his way to work  

I'm so pissed at him right now  Sometimes marriage suck!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

Ok, he apologized!

How are you this morning?


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Sometimes marriage suck!


yep


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> On his way to work
> 
> I'm so pissed at him right now  Sometimes marriage suck!


so...tonight is gonna be some good make up... 
(hey..it IS Hump Day....)


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> How are you this morning?


I'm ok...had my Dr. appointment...had a little procedure done. nothing worth writing about...just don't like sitting for too long and cannot do my leg workout tomorrow...but am ok otherwise.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

I MAY not be able to go to the gym 2morrow...I have to be here @ 0800 to do inventory and start to disassemble our lab and all the computer racks/equipment we have...may be here late. I have to also work at the center after that.
Either find some miracle to get in the gym early....or go late when I am tired...
oy...


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Glad the Dr. visit went okay my Friend, heres prayin for a miracle!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Go early!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

can't you get a workout in on Friday or Saturday??  Keep on Trucking Burner!!

Also..glad the docs went well


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

actually...I'm working all day both those days too...not to mention throw me all off schedule....
Ill figure something out...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad the Dr. visit went okay my Friend, heres prayin for a miracle!!!


thanks!
Talk about a a pain in the butt though....
Get it? pain in the BUTT???? I had a.....ahh...nevermind.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

uh oh...I'd offer to kiss the owie..but um...nevermind...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

It's a travelling pain....u may kiss me everywhere else...


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Damn I had like 5 pages to go through to catch up in here


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

he's been working hard to get pics


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

..and it's almost...FRIDAY.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> Talk about a a pain in the butt though....
> Get it? pain in the BUTT???? I had a.....ahh...nevermind.....


    



I'm LOW carbin it, give me a minute, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

Heya Burner...hope you pains go away and you can get back in the gym quickly.  I'd hate for the layoff to put you in the hole....


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Burner...hope you pains go away and you can get back in the gym quickly.  I'd hate for the layoff to put you in the hole....



I'm sure his problems are behind him now.


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

You _crack_ me up, Trips...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

_Butt_ you're in _rear_ form tonight. _Ass_k Burner, he'll tell ya.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> _Butt_ you're in _rear_ form tonight. _Ass_k Burner, he'll tell ya.


triple word score! you win! Now go fix me a sammich!


----------



## BritChick (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm ok...had my Dr. appointment...had a little procedure done. nothing worth writing about...just don't like sitting for too long and cannot do my leg workout tomorrow...but am ok otherwise.



Sounds ominous Mike, take care of yourself.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

I'm ok....thanks for the well wishes....did get me outta moving boxes @ work today..."doc says I cannot strain myself...hey...pick up the pace!"


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

When can you start lifting ?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

you have mail 

oh yeah...forward that to Tammy for me...will ya??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

oh yeah...has there been 3 workouts this week?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> When can you start lifting ?


I'm gonna just do my back and bi's tomorrow...no legs. Finish chest/delts/tris Saturday.
back on track Monday.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

what am I ...chopped liver??


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...has there been 3 workouts this week?


there will be by saturday....hey...I had a medical issue....I get a pass.


Chopped liver? Hell no! USDA GRADE "A" Choice!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

possible good news...this couple I had been working with a LONG time back..and I had nearly given up the ghost on...emailed and said that they will be in town next month and wanna look at some homes. These people..are looking at HIGH end homes. (home median pricehere is about 200k. The one they have shown interest in is over 800k!) IF..I can get them sold...knock on wood....GAWD, that commission would come in handy....
still gonna hang up the license at end of season/year. UNLESS...something major happens....but I am not getting that feeling...so, back to the computer books...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

Here's to wishing you get it burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

spank you! 
AND! My other big buyers may actually get here next month too!!!
it could be a gooood month for me...FINALLY....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2006)

well....we will see if you get your workout in..and THEN you get pics, I'm not going to reward you for something you haven't finished yet!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

You tell him billie!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well....we will see if you get your workout in..and THEN you get pics, I'm not going to reward you for something you haven't finished yet!


hmm....good motivation...get ready to vogue, girl....


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

19 May 06

Back / Bis
PULL UPS:
*8, *8, *6, *5, *5 = 31  still crap, but slowly climbing...

Chest Supp. T-Bar Rows:
70*10, 70*10, 90*5, 115*5 Still crap..but working on it

High Single Arm Pull Downs:
200*8, 150*10, 150*10  read above statement

CG Cable Rows:
150*10, 150*10, 250*4, 250*4

BB Curls:
105*5, 105*4, 105*4

Hammer Curls:
25*10, 30*10, 35*7

**time.
** Was ok workout...but back is still playing "hard to respond"
** even used my versa grips for this workout...should have had more reps 'cause of those...also...tendonitis did flare a little....


work out #3 scheduled 4 this afternoon....pics wil be...when???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 19 May 06
> 
> 
> Hammer Curls:
> 250*10, 30*10, 35*7


 
you sir, are the strongest man alive! Those animal paks must really be working for ya!  250 pound hammer curls for 10 reps,,,,holy crap!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you sir, are the strongest man alive! Those animal paks must really be working for ya! 250 pound hammer curls for 10 reps,,,,holy crap!!


well...I hate to brag.....


was'sup, Stewart! Not diggin' the horse pills, eh? Not so wild about them myself...I feel more energetic...will see how the long term effects are...


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

not sure how to do today's workout....delts/chest/tris.
I didn't make my heavy workout...and am a day off...I am thinking of doing mix of high and low rep ranges....just dont wanna hamper tuesdays workout...

things to ponder...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you sir, are the strongest man alive! Those animal paks must really be working for ya!  250 pound hammer curls for 10 reps,,,,holy crap!!






===

It's good to see some lifting going on in here


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

I posted a pic in my gallery...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 20, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I posted a pic in my gallery...



Now just what is Fade going to think of this?


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I posted a pic in my gallery...



seems oddly familiar


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> seems oddly familiar


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Now just what is Fade going to think of this?


 Actually its one of his favorite pics of me


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Burner???


----------



## BritChick (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 19 May 06
> 
> Back / Bis
> PULL UPS:
> ...



Well knock me down with a feather - a workout!!!  

Looking good Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Now just what is Fade going to think of this?


heh...who do u think took it? 
and...if any more questions...see the adorable little girl the next payne over? That was result of  after he took the pic...


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin BRother Burner???


doing GREAT! my friend! You? 
Why am I???
well...ONE of my BIG buyers IS coming! They will be here the 5th! WAHOO!!!  AND! They are gonna BUY this time! YEAH!
(I may not get to go to Oklahoma for my annual D-Day paintball tourney...but hey...certain sacrifices must be made...But, will see hwo things go.)

Bar Stories:
Quiet weekend again....WTF?????   ok...mostly. At closing last night...some (small) guy (why is always the little guys) was giving one of the femal barenders crap about not paying, then started being rude and calling her names...which of course...got OUR attention. (I was in another part of the room, 'pushing' people out.
What I heard was that Terrell, one of the bouncers...(pretty good size) pretty much lifted this cat off the ground completely...well..little guy was feeling spunky..and poured beer on another bouncer...bad misstake...'T' pretended this guy was a lawn dart and planted him into the ground..where the boucer w/ the spilled beer picked him up...(round 2)
This is where I came in...I just cleared a path for the bouncer to haul him outside..and it didn't look too comfy for wee man...

I've told several people in the past. You are never 'fighting' just one bouncer. We are a team. What tough guy doesn't know...is that he may think he is a serious bad-ass...great. I know people...the other 3 - 4 bouncers who are watching me also know people...so...instead of crouching dragon showing how 'tough' he may be against 'one' guy...he is actually facing...5 - 10....don't care how good a fighter someone is...he's gonna be removed...


girl story.....I did it...again.....but a little better. (or worse)
There I was....out on the patio in front of the club early on in the evening...this gorgeous blonde walks past and says hi! ...to ME...like she knew me...(damn! NOT AGAIN!!!!!  ) I played it off very well....but..felt like the ass I should have for not remembering this girl. A little while later, I did a walk thru of the club and found her...and found someone who knew her name...Got that...even caught up w/ her a couple times and shot some small talk...but did I get the #???? NO!!!!!    oy.
I dunno when I will get to see her again...better be before I quit...

back on track w/ the lifting 2morrow.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well knock me down with a feather - a workout!!!
> 
> Looking good Burner.


um...try SEVERAL and counting, Ms. Gimpy! 
how's your weekend doing?


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 19 May 06
> 
> Back / Bis
> PULL UPS:
> ...



Looking strong Mr.Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Hey G!
er...a little...long road ahead!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2006)

not that I particularly want to see them, but maybe you should post some pics of YOU for all the ladies working so hard around here! lol


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

yes...I would like some pics, it's so nice of you to suggest that Stewy


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

I'll make it easy...just google a search for: Male beached whales...and u will get an idea...
oh..and Stewie....I...didn't think you cared.....awww...that's so sthweet of you, peaches....


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

well...blew through my alrams this am...so got to work late = no morning workout. (have to be at the real estate center by 6pm...
will have to force myself to go tonight...

with my fan running next to the bed...I cannot hear th alarm in the other room..so gonna have to relocate it to my room this evening...


----------



## BritChick (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...try SEVERAL and counting, Ms. Gimpy!
> how's your weekend doing?



It's going good.
Nice to see you're back in the groove again.  
Need to get my ass out of the house today, I'm getting too used to this sitting around doing nothing shit.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's going good.
> Nice to see you're back in the groove again.
> Need to get my ass out of the house today, I'm getting too used to this sitting around doing nothing shit.


I...um...just don't see you sitting around and doing nothing...YOUR version of doing nothing...is more than some people do all day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

I may take an hour of personal time...or make up the hours elsewhere...but I may have to just go to the gym...as u very well know...me making it to the gym in the evening...is a rare event....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

c'mon Burnsy...think of the rewards!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> c'mon Burnsy...think of the rewards!!


oof...she called me Burnsy.... 

waht were you saying???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

I'm trying to decide if I should give you a pic this Friday (if you get 3 workouts in) or should I start your 2 weeks all over again??

what do you think...MIKEY??


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Workout #1 will be in the works in 2 1/2 hours....
Howdy, Mrs. B! How's your Monday going?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

going good so far...hubby just called, they landed okay 

that HIT work wore me out this morning...I'm sweepy  
how goes it for you??


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

I am doing great!
I had to go to the parent's house to take in their mail and such. (they are out of town..again...geez...my old...retired...parents have more fun than I do)  
So, for my driving all the way out there and taking care of the house, I raided their fridge. Mom...failed to mention she made her famous spagetti sauce....and found the leftover spagetti....so that went home w/ me.

It was a lot...and I wa a glutton...if u tasted it...you wouldn't ahve blamed me. (call it a carb up)
So ate that and watched that Reese Witherspoon movie; Almost Heaven. Good movie...funny...and other emotions... 
(What can I say...am a HUGE Reese fan...)
Anyway..back to topic. Food....was stuffed ALL moring..and until now, so am about to go get something...maybe subway.
Business:
There was this couple that I had met about this time last year...VERY picky people. Almost lost them...had the wrong approach. I got straightened out REAL quick. Why??? 'Cause they are looking for homes in the 600k - 900k range! So, have been emailing them all of last year. Around November, they kind of dropped off the grid. Didn't think too much of it..sent more homes...finally last month after not hearing from them in several months...I gave up..and as about to delete their file from my email....when...he mails me and says they will be here mid-June..what do I ahve for them?????   

So, I sent them about 10 homes that may fit their very strict tastes..and they want to look at two of them! one...is 700k and the other...is 850k!!!   (The raw commission for that bad boy is....25.5k!!!!!!   ) ok...now subtract my fees and taxes..I will get 12k or so after? But I am VERY ok with that!
Now...my team lead...I dunno if I did right by telling her that this couple is coming back. her response:
I am gonna help you with this. We are gonn CO-OP this... (read: Co-op = 50% of my commission as opposed to her standard 35%) um...yeah...right. Now, if I need her help...fine..that is if I REALLY need her help.
So far..I got them..almost lost them....I gotthem back...after she tried without any luck...I got them...I've kept them..answered their questions...doing their research of the properties, etc...if I have to ask my team lead for a little help w/ the contract 'cause there may be a tricky part (worse case) then..that's part of what I pay her 35% of my commission for....
so..that kinda got me bent...but we aren't at that point yet...so we'll see what happens...

As I see it...yes...an 800k house is a LOT of home...but...I've sold several smaller homes...a 430k home, about to sell a 500 - 600k home...and waiting on some more higher than average sales priced homes..and my clients have all good things to say about me. 800k is just a number, as far as I am concerned.

So..guess we'll have to wait to see what happens.
but...holy crap! 12 grand in my pocket!!!!! THAT will help me tremendously!
I told the guys at my full time job..that WHEN I close these clients...I am gonna take them to lunch one day...(including my bosses..."thanks for putting up with me...don't fire me)


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

Wow, best wishes to you for that my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

thank ya, sir! 
lunch was: subway: ham and turkey w/ lots of veggies....am stuffed again...


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...blew through my alrams this am...so got to work late = no morning workout. (have to be at the real estate center by 6pm...
> will have to force myself to go tonight...
> 
> with my fan running next to the bed...I cannot hear th alarm in the other room..so gonna have to relocate it to my room this evening...



Isn't the idea of an alarm to be next to you so you can hear it?


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Isn't the idea of an alarm to be next to you so you can hear it?


I have THREE alarms, my brotha...haven't I mentioned previously...I HATE waking up???
The one in the other room forced me to get out of bed...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

Mikey!  That is great about the real estate, I hope it turns out for you


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2006)

That's some serious "let's go to Vegas cash" my friend


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

Me too! 
Actually NT...it's more like: Pay off as much as I can...get house prepped (paint carpet, etc) use whatever closings I get this season to aid in that...as well as get the car brought back to 'perfect' status..and bank some to help try and transistion to that new job in Denver...
Will work on 'playing' later...   (I AM in a bad need of a vacation...)


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

well...didnt make it to the gym last night...was about to lock up the shop and go...phone rang. It was the husand of my 'sister'. (her mother and mine have been best friends since they were in the 1st grade....Kathy and I have known each other all our lives)
Larry, Kathy's usband, called needing my parent's cell #. (Kathy's paren't and mine are in Santa Fe this past weekened)
kathy was in the ER last night for pains. Thought appendicitis. So, I went to the hospital. While I was there, the attending Dr. said that wasn't 'serious' = no surgury. She would have to stay over night and get 'scoped today. By the time I got home from there, by way of going to Walgreens to drop off a prescription for one of my 'nieces'...it was close to 11 pm.

(forgot to move the alarm clock...barely heard it..so got to workat 0700 instead of 0630)

Gonna skip day 1 workout, go to day 2 to stay on track. Will just use heavy/medium sets on thursday.


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

Also just sent an email to a leads service I subscribed to last month. In the month I have been a subscriber, I have not received a good lead yet. (this 1st month is free, nest month starts at 300.00/month) I explained that I am a buyer's agent. Seller leads are no good to me. 
Also, the majority of leads I get are for homes from 75k - 150k. (the median home price here is about 190k) 75k????? those are CRAP leads. You cannot find a decent house for much less than 170k here....
of the couple 'good' leads I have gotten..they have been accepted before I can. (and I am in this office around 0600 - 0730hours) so....asked what cold be done. Either release me from the contract w/out any penalty fees...or get me good leads. (I'd prefer the good leads)

It's always something, eh????

Might have to kill the cat...if it's one thing I can't stand...it's bad pussy...

Came into the house yesterday afternoon...and I swear I could smell cat piss.
(now, it was raining...and I have a couple small windows open...something outside may have asimilar scent? I didn't see or could zone in on a location...when I got home last night...I couldn't smell it....so..I dunno...I keep his box fairly clean....the little shit..and he has the nerve to look up at me with his cute, innocent cat eyes....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Mikey...I think we might come back to CO this summer!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

really? U gonna have your cell on and be ale to receive me??? 

be G-R-E-A-T!!! to meet ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? U gonna have your cell on and drink some ale
> 
> be G-R-E-A-T!!! to meet ya!




Why yes, I will be drinking some ale....how did you know?

I think we might rent one of the cabins on the Fall River and stay there for a few days and then hang out in Estes Park for a while.  We will be in Manitou though, probably for the first night or two....I really want to go back to that bar and see some more drag kareoke...   
I will definitely call you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

..on a  weekend...u should stop by my bar...if I am still there...and watch me work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and watch me work _somebody over_!



I think I'll bring my video camera


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

NO VIDEO RECORDS!  (they tend to call that _Evidence_ in a court of law...)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

hi Mikey!  sorry to hear about your rough day...hope today is better


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

I cant stand cat pee, makes me furious!!! Hope your day is better as well!!! I will be "Attempting" the quarter this Friday, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Mikey! sorry to hear about your rough day...hope today is better


well...no.
right front tire was flat...put air into it...took it to work. (tires have been leaking air)
on my way to the gym..tire is nearly flat again...there is a discount tires one block from me. take it there. right front tire is shot. defect. being awd..supposed to replace all 4 of them at same time... 
guy told me that the other tires were new enough that he would just go with the 1. so...2morrow..gotta go back and have that installed..and also bought warranty for all 4 tires...175.00 thank you..come again...
still have not been to the gym. going after work...

oh....almost had to pummel some skinny little punk on my way out of the store...
Just had put in my supps...energy drink...and had recently watched a fight video...little pumped...the thought of having to spend a lot of $$ I don't have wasn't setting too well either.
kid in early 20's came in w/ female and toddler. stopped just inside of the doorway...there wasn't enough room between him and a tire display.
I said: "Excuse me" and kept coming..I know he heard me..he moved a whole...inch...being the nice guy...I tried to squeeze thru...didn't make it...bumped him (no big deal) but...also bumped into the tire display, knocking an advertisement w/ a metal frame to the hard floor, causing a loud noise...all eyes are on me...the big clutz....bit my tongue....Jeff, the guy I was working with told it was fine, leave it...as I had bent to pick it up and try to replace it...one good pop...right on the chin...would crumple this inconsiderate fuqqer standing next to me..looking at me....bite tongue harder...go into automatic..force smile...walk out door...... 

some people's childeren...

this is what I had been watching...
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/1030/Smack_talker_beatdown


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Damn I love Pantera


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

gets ya pumped...eh?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gets ya pumped...eh?


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

well...  yesterday afternoon was a blur....and...then..crapped out...
clients i had, required my attention...long story...I'm 2 workouts behind...so...no pics for moi this week... (
I don't wanna get off track, so nothing this afternoon...besides, supposed to go to denver after work...back in the swing Thursday.
Gonna switch to: push / legs / pull next month...may be the next two months..and do cardio on the tues and thurs in between....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

ahem...just wanted to let you know that it's Wednesday, and I STILL haven't received said email.....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...no.
> right front tire was flat...put air into it...took it to work. (tires have been leaking air)
> on my way to the gym..tire is nearly flat again...there is a discount tires one block from me. take it there. right front tire is shot. defect. being awd..supposed to replace all 4 of them at same time...
> guy told me that the other tires were new enough that he would just go with the 1. so...2morrow..gotta go back and have that installed..and also bought warranty for all 4 tires...175.00 thank you..come again...
> ...


 
I 100% feel that we all would feel a lot better if we could just beat the $hit out of someone...anyone...just one good beating, I am sure it would go a long way to restoring our sanity, you know, to release the pent up anger and aggression that has been storing inside for our whole lives...taking it out on the weights can only go so far....I play the drums, so the drums get a good beating from time to time as well, but nothing, and I mean nothing, would beat the satisfaction of a nice right cross against some douchebags face, followed by a left, then an uppercut, then a shot right to the nose, bust it up real nice, then.....ooooh never mind, I am getting a little carried away


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ahem...just wanted to let you know that it's Wednesday, and I STILL haven't received said email.....


said email is still waiting content...but...it IS coming...


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I 100% feel that we all would feel a lot better if we could just beat the $hit out of someone...anyone...just one good beating, I am sure it would go a long way to restoring our sanity, you know, to release the pent up anger and aggression that has been storing inside for our whole lives...taking it out on the weights can only go so far....I play the drums, so the drums get a good beating from time to time as well, but nothing, and I mean nothing, would beat the satisfaction of a nice right cross against some douchebags face, followed by a left, then an uppercut, then a shot right to the nose, bust it up real nice, then.....ooooh never mind, I am getting a little carried away


I hear ya, brotha!
ok big guy....deep breathes...in....out.....blue skies...white, puffy clouds...cute little bunny rabbits hopping along in a grassy field....
breathe out.......


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2006)

Burner and S20 need to find their "happy place"......


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

...that gave me a flash back to Happy Gilmore...


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...that gave me a flash back to Happy Gilmore...


I was just thinking the same thing!!!
Hope the day got better for yu also my Firend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

yeah, but don't we all want to beat the shit out of Bob Barker??


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Burner and S20 need to find their "happy place"......



or as in Bad Boys II ... "woo shaa   woo shaa"


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah, but don't we all want to beat the shit out of Bob Barker??


"You want a piece of me?"
- "No, I want the WHOLE THING!"

The price is wrong, bobbo!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> or as in Bad Boys II ... "woo shaa woo shaa"


whatcha gonna do when the come for you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I was just thinking the same thing!!!
> Hope the day got better for yu also my Firend!!!


thanks! I am back on track today. Guess I will have to do some sort of modified workouts today and tomorrow...to make up for the 2 missed ones.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

howdy!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

Howdy back!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

How are you doing today Hottie??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok big guy....deep breathes...in....out.....blue skies...white, puffy clouds...cute little bunny rabbits hopping along in a grassy field....
> breathe out.......


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks! I am back on track today. Guess I will have to do some sort of modified workouts today and tomorrow...to make up for the 2 missed ones.


Good Stuff


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

ok..this week has been total crap.
will go to the gym this afternoon after work...or before the gym, however it works out...will go tomorrow as well...oy.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

you'd better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

I'm calling him at 5am tomorrow


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

wow...that will be even earlier for him won't it?? give him some sugar for me when you talk to him


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm calling him at 5am *TUESDAY*


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you'd better!!!!!!!!!!


u must really have some GOOOOOOOD pictures u wanna send 2 me...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

maybe...but where are mine, silly boy????


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> maybe...but where are mine, silly boy????


um...u saw the part where I haven't seen the inside of the gym yet this week?
 
u shall get yours....my pretty!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

I didn't happen to read that part....so where are _MINE_


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I didn't happen to read that part....so where are _MINE_








um...where are _mine_??? we be still waiting for the rest of yours!  
but...when I do get some made..u will get yours too...


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

gym-wise..this week was pure crap...


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Let's see...weekend...got in some decent rest...needed it.
Don't know what...but someting had me 'agitated' all weekend...just wasn't good company. 

Hmm...my "team Lead' w'my real estate may be trying something....
long story short: met a nice couple about a year ago. BIG buyers. could be buying a home for 850k.. = 25.5k commission...I may be a little paranoid...but it feels as if my team lead is trying to weasel her way into more commission. (I give her 35% standard. She thinks we need to co-op this = 50% split) 
So far, I don't need the help. Afterall, I am of resonalbe intelligence and enthusiasm...it may be a HUGE sale, but it's just a home purchase, broken down. The clients like me. They seem to think I can take care of them...and that's good enough for me. If she tries to wrangle her way in (and my not inviting her) I am gonna close out the rest of any clients that may come up in the couple months..and then part ways...35% is a lot to give away...

and then...there's women.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

35% is a lot to give.  Maybe you should have a talk with her.  There should be no reason why you need to "co-op" anything with her, unless you are the one that decides you need to.   And it doesn't sound like you can't handle the deal.  Sounds to me like she only wants the money...

Hope it works out.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Bar Stories:
Not much happened on Friday. So, let's move on to Saturday, shall we? Super.
There I was....remember tat girl Donna I told y'all about last week? Well...she came in again...so I went up and made small talk w/ her..and this time...asked if I could have her number. She said yes! WAHOO! But, didn't have pen or paper, so told her I'd get it later.
- fast forward to end of evening: I saw her again, and walked her to front bar and this time, got required pen and paper, gave them to her and then told her that I needed her #! she told me...she was sort of seeing one of the bartenders.... WTF?????? then...WHY tell me I should call her???? Women....

AND! In between that....I was watching over the floor. (I was put in the back club that night..not my favorite place to be) One of my friends got my attention and gave me the 'GET OVER HERE QUICK' wave...so I did...had to wade thru the crowd of lookers. A fight had broken out in the other room, but only just in. (there are 2 walk-thrus, one per side to get from one bar to the other...'choke points'. The fight broke out on the other side of this walk thru) two other bouncers had the guys wrapped up...all that was left..was the 120lb...girl...who was still kicking and swinging...so she was mine.  WHY DO I ALWAYS GET THE STUPID GIRLS????? 
I tried to just remove and contain her...till she HIT ME..w/ closed fist in my head. (ok..she's a little girl, and didn't hit hard...but..she hit me...and gave me a subsequent headache for my troubles) so...instead of just a restraining hold...a little body english and manuevering...and viola! Mike instigates a BEAUTIFUL  CHOKE hold on the little scrapper...
ya know...it's amazing how quickly you will get somebody's attention when u cut off their air supply....  I actually loosend my grip and took my arm away from her throat area after a couple moments as I started to haul her out after the other bouncers led the way with the guys...which..she tried to kick me in the balls and sort of 'hit' me again...so...I REALLY cranked on a good choke hold on her and kept her in that till the fron of the bar, where I let go...gave her a nice shove out the door and said good night. 
One of my friends, who was there watching to make sure all things were good. (rememebr how I said, we all have friends watching our backs) he said her facial reaction was priceless as I snatched her up and drug her out the door. Said she went from:   to   when I choked her and drug her out of the club...

Been better if I coulda thrown out one of the guys... 

Women are worse than guys for that. Guys are easy. If ya don't wanna leave..we'll help you. By any means available. Women...a little more 'political'...
But, when it comes to my safety..mine comes before anybody I take out...
That's about the 4th woman I've had to remove physically from the club in 5 years...so not so bad....I just hate being put in that position...as I was brought up to treat a lady like a lady...but then again....the females I threw out...weren't....

'hooo-sah....hooo-sah.....' Blue sky, white, puffy clouds....


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 35% is a lot to give. Maybe you should have a talk with her. There should be no reason why you need to "co-op" anything with her, unless you are the one that decides you need to. And it doesn't sound like you can't handle the deal. Sounds to me like she only wants the money...
> 
> Hope it works out.


hey beautiful!
Yep..tell me about it. Well, the 35% is for the use of her 'center, her advertising, leads, supplies, etc. So, not completely just giving it away..however...most of the deals I have done are from my internet leads I pay for w/my own money. These people...were walk-ins...

oh..and there is no talking w/ her over the 35%. Trust me...she isn't getting the 50% unless I need her to save this deal.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

here are my proposed next two 'cycles'
Think I am gonna do Cycle II for two months...as allows for more...<cough, cough>
cardio:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I meant -- give her the 35, but have the talk with her over her suggestion to co-op and let her know that you won't be giving 50/50


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Cycle II

PUSH /LEGS/ PULL
* H= Heavy, M= Medium, L=Light
** either or
Push: MONDAY
1) Military Press: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H
2) Lateral Raise: 2 sets: M
3) Shrugs: 3 sets: H, M, L

4) Incline Bench Press: 3 sets: H
5) Bench Press: 3 sets: H, M, L
6) **Flyes/Pec Dec: 2 sets: M, L

7) CGBP: 2 sets: H
8) **Dips / Skull Crushers: 2 sets: M

Total Sets: 22


LEGS: Wednesday
1) Squats: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H, H, M
2) **Lunge / Leg Press: 4 sets: M, M, M, M
3) Leg Curl: 3 sets: M, M, L
4) Leg Extension: 3 sets: M, M, L
5) Calves: 3 sets: L, L, L

Total Sets: 18

PULL: FRIDAY
1) SLDL: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H, M, L
2) Pull Ups: 5 sets as many reps as can get.
3) Rows: 3 sets: H, H, H
4) Pull Downs: 2 sets: M, M
5) Rows: 2 sets: M, M
6) Bar Bell Curl: 2 sets: H, H
7) Preacher Curls: 2 sets: M, L


Total Sets: 21


CARDIO: Tuesday and Thursday


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Cycle III

One Body Part per Day
* H= Heavy, M= Medium, L=Light
** either or
CHEST / Biceps: MONDAY
1) Incline Bench  Press: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H
2) Bench Press: 3 sets: H, M, L
3) Decline Bench Press: 3 sets: H, M, L
4) **Flyes/Pec Dec: 2 sets: M, L

5) Bar Bell Curl: 2 sets: H, H
6) Preacher Curls: 2 sets: M, L

Total Sets: 17


LEGS: TUESDAY
1) Squats: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H, H, M
2) **Lunge / Leg Press: 4 sets: M, M, M, M
3) Leg Curl: 3 sets: M, M, L
4) Leg Extension: 3 sets: M, M, L
5) Calves: 3 sets: L, L, L

Total Sets: 18

DELTS / TRIS: THURSDAY
1) Military Press: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H. H, M
2) Lateral Raise: 2 sets: M, M
3) Front Raise: 2 sets: M, M
4) BO Raises: 2 sets: M, M
5) Upright Rows: 3 sets: H, M, L

6) CGBP: 2 sets: H, H
7) ** Dips / Skull Crushers: 2 sets: M, M
8) Tri Extensions: 2 sets: L, L

Total Sets: 20

BACK: FRIDAY
1) SLDL: 5 sets (2 warm up, 3 working): H, M, L
2) Pull Ups: 5 sets as many reps as can get.
3) Rows: 3 sets: H, H, H
4) Pull Downs: 2 sets: M, M
5) Rows: 2 sets: M, M
6) Shrugs : 3 sets: H, M, L

Total Sets: 20

CARDIO: WEDNESDAY


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Good luck with that Mike. Getting in the gym this week?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

dam straight!
gotta go to the base in a bit...I sorta screwed up my hair yesterday...
was getting a little 'shaggy'...so got out the clippers and tried to self trim...blades must have been getting dull....had some uneven spots....so...turned the clippers upside down..and started at the front. (the guard was standing on-end, like a comb, if draws a better picture...
well...THAT really cut the hairs SHORT! AND! STILL..uneven...so...it's a hat day..till I get the military barber to fix it....ooops.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

Hiya Mikey!!  Are you gonna work hard enough this week to earn some pictures????  And secondly...I KNOW I'll work hard this week, so do I get piccy's too??


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

yes..and yes....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Best Wishes, thank you for sending the CD!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Hey, if you are having that many probs with the hair, just go smooth!  Didn't you do that recently?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2006)

Your programs look good.    You don't like to hit the gym on the weekend ???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2006)

Mike....how are you today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hiya Mikey...where ya hiding??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2006)

Just where is he??

Hmmm....he's either selling like crazy or he's stuck under the bench bar.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just where is he??
> 
> Hmmm....he's either selling like crazy or he's stuck under the bench bar.



My vote's the latter


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey all-
calk up a 2nd week for crap.
I was crazy busy on wendesday, building a server...so couldn't get away...and I was sick yesterday. Still do't feel up to par. It's wierd: if I move too much..I feel like I get motion sick. I started to feel it on Wednesday...even trying to read the loading instructions, to typing in and following along on the screen. Yesterday was miserable. Didn't do much..at all. I slept in...ate..(mistake) and just laid in from of the TV till I had to go do my 3 hours of floor duty last night..till I came back home and went back to bed. I feel better....but being in front of the PC isn't helping...might not go work downtown tonight...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your programs look good. You don't like to hit the gym on the weekend ???


I used to, when I was a shift worker. Days of the week 'didn't matter'...here, I can do my 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off schedule. 
Monday..I am gonna switch to my mon / wed / fri/ push / legs / pull routine, w/ the tues and thurs cardio days...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

it sounds like you have an inner ear infection...better take care of that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

wanna come over and play nurse?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm...now bend over and grab your ankles *snap the glove* okay...this may sting a little...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hmmm...now bend over and grab your ankles *snap the glove* okay...this may sting a little...


um...what are you gong to do...Nurse Billie?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

Better you than me, the sound of "snapping" gloves makes me, ahem................................... Tighten up, LOL!!!

Hope you feel better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

@ Arch...

Burner..I am so sorry your sick...I promise if I was there, I'd make it all better


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Devlin (Jun 4, 2006)

Good Morning


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

hey all-
thanks...am feeling better now...ate some simple food...eggs and grits..(protein and simple carbs)
and all is well...got off to a rough start...felt like crap, but after getting out of the house...it cleared up...
No bar job this weekend...didn't think it would have been a good idea to have been there....

supposed to start new cycle tomorrow...not sure which to do...II or III....II has a lot of volume for push...and still doesn't fully hit all my delts...
BUT! Does allow for two days of cardio....\what to do....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2006)

Once you are at the gym - you'll get into it    Go for II.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks..now...just have to get TO the gym...here we go again...
I have showings this afternoon. bag is in the car...so will see what happens...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

Burner....just keep it in your head that you will go!  It will happen.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

morning!
We'll see. as soon as I leave here....I gotta go do a couple hours worth of driving / showing homes...maybe even do a contract. IF...write contract...nota chance in hades that I will make it to the gym...MIGHt get to go later...after the monday "I think I will do my chest workout" crowd leaves...so I can do MY chest workout...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 5, 2006)

How did your day turn out? Did you make it to the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

nope. 
am going in a couple hours....will work out fine.
how's you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

hiya Babe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

Heya Mike...what's happening? How are you feeling? How's the diet and training?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

hhmm.....you make me wanna shoup... 

hiya, billie!
how'd the pontoon boat looking go the other day?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

looking?? we bought the biatch!! We are hoping to have it on the water this weekend...which means I need to look smoking so I can buy a bunch of bikinis   We are calling in...er...sick....for work on Friday so we can do a tune up and oil change, and will probably take it for a test drive that night...and then it's going to be fun in the sun all weekend baby!!!   (oh yeah...we are naming the boat after me...the BOOTY BARGE  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ...we are naming the boat after me...the BOOTY BARGE  )



  That is hysterical....what a great name!!!

Congrats


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looking?? we bought the biatch!! We are hoping to have it on the water this weekend...which means I need to look smoking so I can buy a bunch of bikinis  We are calling in...er...sick....for work on Friday so we can do a tune up and oil change, and will probably take it for a test drive that night...and then it's going to be fun in the sun all weekend baby!!!  (oh yeah...we are naming the boat after me...the BOOTY BARGE  )


hmm....Billie on the water...so..what's w/ the bikinis.....Ms. I wanna have sex in the open....
just go to someplace secluded...strip and workon the perfect, no tan-line tan...
y'all could be like PamAnderson and Tommy Lee!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Burner???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

why isn't there a workout posted in here for Tuesday??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

'cause...I hadn't posted it yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

will post it later...have to go to the new bldg and help set up a training room.

So..I went..it sucked....did I mention that I at least went?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

Proud of you for at least going!  That is better than not going at all.   It never sucks when you at least went.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

6 June 06
CHEST / DELTS / TRIS
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 245*3, 245*3 
Inc. BB Bench Press:
185*5, 205*3, 205*3, 135*12
Pec Dec:
120*10, 120*10, 120*10
DB Mil Press:
50*10, 60*8, 80*0, 60*5, 30*5
Lateral Raise:
25*2
**time
**workout SUCKED. No   today...more like:  

**ok...I know...been out of the gym for two weeks...but dam...I was gonna start by saying: I didn't expect much...but...if u don't expect much...you....DON'T GET MUCH...got thru my bench presses...with disdain...was able to get my 'groove' with the inclines...but still kinda sucked.
**I was feeling a little froggy w/ the mil presses. Had a friend who was there to spot me..so I grabbed the 80s'. (I've done them before for a set of 4) ALMOST got it up to lockout...left arm faltered...almost dropped it upon my skull...call it a no-go. So, dropped the weight and went for the lower weights.

**for some odd reason...maybe 'cause I was tired...I couldn't even do a set of 25's for lateral raises...   felt weak...called it a night. 

**now...while doing my mil presses...this guy who was friends of the guy that as spotting me...tried to give me advice...ok...I'm not closed minded..and this guy had some quality muscle on him...so I listened to 
what he had to say...which was crap. "I shouldn't go heavy on shoulders, 'cause I will bugger them up..yada, yada...
thanks, sport...
..oh..it gets better....I am about to leave the locker room, and my friend and his friend were there as well. We were talking about weight..how much do you weigh, etc. This guy says that you have to weigh yuorself everyday...I said: "no...I don't go by what a scale says...I go by how my pants fit."
He tried to disagree...I just smiled, said good night and left.
I hate having arguements with people. Geez...I thought most people w/ any amount of BB edumacation knows not to go by what a scale says for progress...When I am lifting hard, eating at least reasonable and living fit...and my clothes feel better on me...even though my weight may stay the same...I'm gonna go with that...

***got home...relaxed...went tobed...and stayed awake till at least 0330hrs...(was supposed to get up @ 0445) was a little late for work...and not gonna cardio today...too much stuff to do.

1) work my 8 hours here, or at last as much as possible
2) meet clients in the afternoon to show them last hmes available that they are lookig for
3) maybe write contract - if not, finish up and drive to Denver...
oy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Proud of you for at least going! That is better than not going at all. It never sucks when you at least went.


thanx, hunny...but dam...that's what I tell myself: at least I went...some good came from it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2006)

You'll get back into the groove...Get-r-done!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, don't down those weights!!!! Your putting me down then too! It looked like a good w/o to me! Hope you get some rest before majorly crashing!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You'll get back into the groove...Get-r-done!!


I'z gotz me sum pull ups to do...seems there's a couple big ol fellas in here that can haul some weight up with 'em....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, don't down those weights!!!! Your putting me down then too! It looked like a good w/o to me! Hope you get some rest before majorly crashing!


Not at all, sir! I must go do the: "I USED TO DO ____ THIS MUCH..."

That weight was: 315 for a couple sets of five....now...I can barely move 245...bit disappointing...but, will get that back.


Roc- I'm gonna push you....u just push right back, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

oh..and I am not 'feeling' the push / legs / pull routine.
Too much volume for chest/delts/tris.
Just gonna go back month-to-month cycle I (the one I just got off: heavy first 2 days, reps the 2nd 2 days)

and cycle III one BP per day. 
Start next week. Will finish the leg / pull this week.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Good job on atleast going to the gym.  Hate those sleepless nights.  

Funny you mentioned weight and the scale.  My trainer and I had a discussion about the same thing.  I dread stepping on the scale and see I'm hovering at 120-123 these days and occassional I balloon up to 125  However I have to keep reminding myself it is just a number and doesn't express how I look.  Abs are still showing and gaining more muscle definition so all is good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

wow! A WHOLE...125!!!! (oy...I've got you by 95lbs)
hmm...wanna wrassle? 

I was going over some #'s in my head the other day..till I had to sit down... 
I am guessing my fat carcass is at about 23% BF @ 214lbs at the moment...
When I was at my best, I was 182lbs and about 17%BF. Now..to get down to 10%BF, (where I'd like to be) I probably wouldn't weigh much more than 170lbs??
of course...being 170lbs and being able to dead lift, bench and squat at or above 315lbs...would be pretty good... 

today is leg day...looking forward to it....but wonder..now it's been a couple weeks since I've been in the gym...how intense do I go...as I will need my legs Fri and Sat. nights.....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

Ha Ha...

125 at 5'4" for me is heavy.  I would much prefer to be around 115...120 at the most, but if my body fat is say around 17% at 125 I would accept it.  My guess right now I'm still about 19% body fat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

all u have is 19%??? isn't the 'average healthy' woman supposed to be arount 25%? and u are under that??? Didn't u say u can see your abs???


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> all u have is 19%??? isn't the 'average healthy' woman supposed to be arount 25%? and u are under that??? Didn't u say u can see your abs???



Ughh this is a battle I won't win  Depending on what literature one reads, yes the average healthy acceptable level of body fat for women is 25%-30% and 21%-24% is considered "fitness" level and 14%-20% is considered athletic.  Yes I can see my abs, but I'm one of those that my body fat on the upper body is less considerable less than the body fat on the lower body.  I would like to even it out which would in effect drop my overall body fat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

okie dokie!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Dev if I may say you look damn good and you should be proud of that!

Now back to my main reasonf or coming here here  WAAASSSSUUUP Burns!  Been a while since I've been on looks like your still kickin ass eh?!  Awsome work bud!

How life treating ya with the 15 jobs and all?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you DB.  I am, but this is going to sound vain I want to look even better.  However, recently I've been motivationally challenged when it comes to getting my butt into the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thank you DB.  I am, but this is going to sound vain I want to look even better.  However, recently I've been motivationally challenged when it comes to getting my butt into the gym.


Doesn't everyone though...thats what keeps us going!!!!  We drive ourselves to no limit to see what we can do and to see how great we in our own eyes can look but remember you are in better shape and look better then 99% of the people around you!!

You just keep on truckin and you'll do just fine.  Take some time off from weights or cardio...keep active but drop the volume down some to allow your CNS to recharge then get back in there and kick ass!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ha Ha...
> 
> 125 at 5'4" for me is heavy. I would much prefer to be around 115...120 at the most, but if my body fat is say around 17% at 125 I would accept it. My guess right now I'm still about 19% body fat.


 
wow, do I ever feel like a cow...  I am around 129 right now, 19.6% BF, and I am 4" shorter than YOU!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, do I ever feel like a cow...  I am around 129 right now, 19.6% BF, and I am 4" shorter than YOU!!



What about me..I'm 5'6" 210lbs


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah...but your thick...in a GOOOOOOOD way


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah...but your thick...in a GOOOOOOOD way



Ohh the images that comment put in my head


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah...but your thick...in a GOOOOOOOD way


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey...no talking like that in MY journal...unless..I am the center of attention.
Thank you,
The management....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

8 June, 06
LEGS:
SQUATS!
135*15, 135*8 (2nd warm up), *225*20!!!, *225*8, 225*10
Leg Extension:
120*10, 120*10, 120*10
---compound set---
Leg Curl:
200*10, 200*8, 150*10
**Time
**HEY MOOMBA! DID U SEE THE 225 FOR 20 REPS!!!   
**Gotta tell ya...it whooped me though...barely got that set of 8 done...then struggled for 10...

**was breathing HARD after my ext/curls....not worried I didn't do leg press...I'm gonna be feeling this for the next couple days...

**not gonna skip a day...just gonna go and do back tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

was'sup, DB! Nice to see ya back!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

20 Reps, GOOD STUFF Brother Burner!!! Good lookin w/o there my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey Archie! Thanks...I'm feeling them already....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

a laugh..just for you...
http://scarysquirrel.home.comcast.net/fatkins1.html


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

I love that carb squirrel...that is too funny


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

some of those cartoons are friggin hilarious. the dating advice one is pretty good too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 8 June, 06
> LEGS:
> SQUATS!
> 135*15, 135*8 (2nd warm up), *225*20!!!, *225*8, 225*10
> ...


 
HOLY $HIT!! A WORKOUT!! HAHAHA and 20 rep squats too eh?? awesome work man, although I gotta tell you I never saw the benefit of 20 reppers, it seems like it becomes a more cardio/willpower exercise than a muscle building one, but what the hell do I know, my squats suck ass anyway....now if you want dipping advice, I am your man


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

I always liked higher reps for legs. Yuo DEFINATELY feel it...immediately.
(I've done the high weight, low rep squats..and don't feel it as much)
plus..it's a definate shock to the muscles...

let's see...dips...u go down, then back up, repeat. Got it...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> HOLY $HIT!! A WORKOUT!! HAHAHA


wait..um..that was the 2nd of the week!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 8 June, 06
> LEGS:
> SQUATS!
> 135*15, 135*8 (2nd warm up), *225*20!!!, *225*8, 225*10
> ...



VERY NICE!!!   

You WILL be feelin' it tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> HOLY $HIT!! A WORKOUT!! HAHAHA and 20 rep squats too eh?? awesome work man, although I gotta tell you I never saw the benefit of 20 reppers, it seems like it becomes a more cardio/willpower exercise than a muscle building one, but what the hell do I know, my squats suck ass anyway....now if you want dipping advice, I am your man



You gotta do: 225 x 20 to talk about it ...   

  

Just bustin' your balls LOL  .... I'm getting you pysched up for Saturday's workout...............


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> You WILL be feelin' it tomorrow


who are you kidding??? I feel it NOW!  
(somehow, tweaked my lower back a little...but will be better)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> let's see...dips...u go down, then back up, repeat. Got it...


 

Ahhh, there's a method to the madness though.....when you get to BW+115, let me know, I'll critique your form


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You gotta do: 225 x 20 to talk about it ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just bustin' your balls LOL .... I'm getting you pysched up for Saturday's workout...............


 
Ahh yes, the weighted chins......I told you, I am in the mode of doing more reps right now, but I am gonna shoot for bw+50 for 8 reps and 3 sets....not as glamorous as bw+115, but still just as challenging.....

And FYI, I have gotten as high as 225 x 15 before in the past, but I hate it, all I get out of it is the feeling of having to puke for the next hour, trouble walking up and down stairs for 3 days, and it kills the rest of my workout.....so what was the point of it again??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Ahh yes, the weighted chins......I told you, I am in the mode of doing more reps right now, but I am gonna shoot for bw+50 for 8 reps and 3 sets....not as glamorous as bw+115, but still just as challenging.....
> 
> And FYI, I have gotten as high as 225 x 15 before in the past, but I hate it, all I get out of it is the feeling of having to puke for the next hour, trouble walking up and down stairs for 3 days, and it kills the rest of my workout.....so what was the point of it again??




Alright.....let's see the bw+50 for three sets of eight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, there's a method to the madness though.....when you get to BW+115, let me know, I'll critique your form


ok! See me next week!  (I still won't be able to do that...but...)
 
I got 2 plates for a set of 4 before...can't remember if I ever got any more than that...if I did...it was a LONG time ago...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner....how is ya darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> all I get out of it is the feeling of having to puke for the next hour, trouble walking up and down stairs for 3 days, and it kills the rest of my workout.....so what was the point of it again??


sounds like they worked to me... 
It's just a shocking technique...your body is used tothe higher weight, lower rep schema...this throws a wrench into that....

BTW....I do love it when u are walking out the door of the gym..step off the curb..and your leg pretty much buckles and you almost go down...people walking into the gym..see this..and give you THAT look of knowing...that you just left a killer leg workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Burner....how is ya darlin'


single, horny...but I just ate, so THAT need has been satisfied....
know anybodythat can help me with the other???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh..and I am fine, overall...beside my lower back still bothering me from yesterday...but I've got 800MG of Motrin on the case!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> single, horny...but I just ate, so THAT need has been satisfied....
> know anybodythat can help me with the other???




Ohhhh Deeeeeeevvvvvv!!!!   I think you just got called out girlfriend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

ohhh....she does bedside visits???? I better go clean my house!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah...but your thick...in a GOOOOOOOD way






			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh the images that comment put in my head


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

woohoo...another workout in the bag...

and now your prize...............  

now spank me...

oh..still horny???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

just watched the squirrel..."if your a fat bastard, FINE ..be a fat bastard"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo...another workout in the bag...
> 
> and now your prize...............
> 
> ...



Ouch I know thats got to hurt burnsy


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo...another workout in the bag...
> 
> and now your prize...............
> 
> ...


does a ber shit in the woods? Does the sun always rise and set?
Of course!
NOW...it's just that much worse....
hmm...maybe....actually be naughty at the club tonight....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just watched the squirrel..."if your a fat bastard, FINE ..be a fat bastard"


  that was my favorite line too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...maybe....actually be naughty at the club tonight....


At least promise me you won't pull your pants down in front of unsuspecting women again.....last time that almost got you thrown up against the wall..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Oh wait....nevermind -- that was just my fantasy talkin' again


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> At least promise me you won't pull your pants down in front of unsuspecting women again.....last time that almost got you thrown up against the wall..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> Oh wait....nevermind -- that was just my fantasy talkin' again


that...could have been the begining of the best 2 minutes of my life!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

Hope the back is doing better my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, Mke! I took some more Motrin..and it's doing better...I am fairly mobile again...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh Deeeeeeevvvvvv!!!!   I think you just got called out girlfriend!



 

I thought he was making the house calls these days.  A girl does have needs too


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh...it's my turn! Better clean YOUR house!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...it's my turn! Better clean YOUR house!



Ok, if you insist, but it not like you are going to see a lot of the place.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK, I'm late on the song 'o the week....so without further ado 

Ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 
Ha, ha-ha, ha 
Ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 
Ha, ha-ha, ha 

[Will.I.Am] 
It's funny how a man only thinks about the *Beep* 
You got a real big heart, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
You got real big brains, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
Girl, there ain't no pain in me looking at your *Beep* 

[PCD] 
I don't give a *Beep*
Keep looking at my *Beep* 
'Cause it don't mean a thing if you're looking at my *Beep* 
Ha, I'mma do my thing while you're playing with your *Beep*
Ha, ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 

Every boy's the same-
Since I been to the seventh grade 
They been trying to get with me 
Trying to (Ha, ha-ha, ha, ha-ha) 
They always got a plan 
To be my one and only man 
Want to hold me with their hands 
Want to (Ha, ha-ha, ha, ha-ha) 
I keep turning them down 
But, they always come around 
Asking me to go around 
That's not the way it's going down 

'Cause they only want 
Only want my ha, ha-ha 
Ha, ha-ha 
Only want what they want 
But, na, ah-ah 
Na, ah-ah 

[Will.I.Am] 
It's funny how a man only thinks about the *Beep* 
You got a real big heart, but I'm looking your *Beep* 
You got real big brains, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
Girl, there ain't no pain in me looking at your *Beep*

[PCD] 
I don't give a *Beep*
Keep looking at my *Beep* 
'Cause it don't mean a thing if you're looking at my *Beep* 
Ha, I'mma do my thing while you're playing with your *Beep*
Ha, ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 

You didn't know that no 
Don't mean yes, it means no 
So just hold up, wait a minute 
Let me put my two cents in it 
One, just be patient 
Don't be rushing 
Like you're anxious 
And two, you're just too agressive 
Try to get your (Ahh) 

Do you know that I know? 
And I don't want to go, yeah 

Only want 
Only want my ha, ha-ha 
Ha, ha-ha 
Only want what they want 
But, na, ah-ah 
Na, ah-ah 

[Will.I.Am] 
It's funny how a man only thinks about the *Beep* 
You got a real big heart, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
You got real big brains, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
Girl, there ain't no pain in me looking at your *Beep*

[PCD] 
I don't give a *Beep*
Keep looking at my *Beep* 
'Cause it don't mean a thing if you're looking at my *Beep* 
Ha, I'am do my thing while you're playing with your *Beep*
Ha, ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 

[Will.I.Am] 
Boomp-boomp, Omp-omp 
Boomp, boomp-boomp 
Boomp-boomp, Omp-omp 
Boomp//Boompp BooommP
[Repeated] 

[PCD] 
Ooh, you've got it bad I can tell 
You want it bad, but oh well 
Dude, what you got for me 
Is something I 
Something I don't need 
Hey! 

[Will.I.Am] 
It's funny how a man only thinks about the *Beep* 
You got a real big heart, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
You got real big brains, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
Girl, there ain't no pain in me looking at your *Beep*

[PCD] 
I don't give a *Beep*
Keep looking at my *Beep* 
'Cause it don't mean a thing if you're looking at my *Beep* 
Ha, I'am do my thing while you're playing with your *Beep*
Ha, ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 

[Will.I.Am] 
It's funny how a man only thinks about the *Beep* 
You got a real big heart, but I'm looking your *Beep* 
You got real big brains, but I'm looking at your *Beep* 
Girl, there ain't no pain in me looking at your *Beep*

[PCD] 
I don't give a *Beep*
Keep looking at my *Beep* 
'Cause it don't mean a thing if you're looking at my *Beep* 
Ha, I'am do my thing while you're playing with your *Beep*
Ha, ha, ha-ha, ha-ha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok, if you insist, but it not like you are going to see a lot of the place.


really? What would I be seeing then...exactly...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't give a *Beep*
Keep looking at my *Beep* 
'Cause it don't mean a thing if you're looking at my *Beep* 
Ha, I'mma do my thing while you're playing with your *Beep*
Ha, ha, ha-ha, ha-ha 


oh yeah...gotta love this...it always gets stuck in my head


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2006)

yea im fuckin lazy... what happened to your back?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who are you kidding??? I feel it NOW!
> (*somehow, tweaked my lower back a little*...but will be better)



Still trying to figure out exactly what he was doing when he tweaked it


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure out exactly what he was doing when he tweaked it


squats

and it still hurts...If I stand a certain way (shoulder width apart, and stand up completely straight((squeeze glutes together like stretching))...holy crap, it nearly drops me to my knees...so....no DL or SLDL this afternoon....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

no good stories from the bar for last night...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

That sucks about your back Burner =(


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks..but it will be better...moving around seems to help...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Maybe try some good mornings with 315lbs for reps... I'm sure that will help.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your back, take it easy with that, Hope it heals quickly for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Archie! 
I'll be fine...thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Maybe try some good mornings with 315lbs for reps... I'm sure that will help.


sure! W/out the safety bars too! That way....when the bar slams me down..It'll happen so fast, I'll be able to kiss my own ass...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> , I'll be able to kiss my own ass...


At least you'll give your hands a rest and you can still get come action out of it


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

u sir..are a sick man..and I shall pray for your soul...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u sir..are a sick man..and I shall pray for your soul...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

whatcha doing today, DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Eh relaxin right now!  Worked the relay for life thing yesterday from 3pm to 3am so I am BEAT!

Came home doped up on meds and crashed b/c I was working in the rain all night.

I may catch a movie with the GF tonight...the breakup...LOL how ironic!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I may catch a movie with the GF tonight...the breakup...LOL how ironic!


]

Saw it this week.  Very funny.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sure! W/out the safety bars too! That way....when the bar slams me down..It'll happen so fast, I'll be able to kiss my own ass...



Exactly, it will help out with your flexibility issues.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Saw it this week. Very funny.


I'm getting behind on movies...wanna go see X3. Friend went to go see Cars last night. Said it was funny.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Exactly, it will help out with your flexibility issues.


well...as long as there is a means to an end....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Yea we decided to see the breakup...it looks funny as shit.  I want to see pretty much al the top movies out right now just no time to!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> At least you'll give your hands a rest and you can still get come action out of it


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

you are DEFINATELY gonna be gettin a spankin!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you are DEFINATELY gonna be gettin a spankin!



Ohh promises, promises


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm getting behind on movies...wanna go see X3. Friend went to go see Cars last night. Said it was funny.



Saw that as the first end of a double feature with the breakup.  (I had some time to kill.)  Very good, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Saw that as the first end of a double feature with the breakup.  (I had some time to kill.)  Very good, really enjoyed it.



Now, Pylon, does that mean you went ~5 hours without a proper meal?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2006)

Hiya Burner! What's up? Hows your back? I read you hurt it....sorry!
I know I need to come on here more...I'm going to try now. Maybe have a new journal once my body can workout again after this surgery. 
Hope you are having a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

I just took off all my clothes.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Now, Pylon, does that mean you went ~5 hours without a proper meal?



Um....do two tubs of popcorn (no butter) and 2 vats of diet coke count?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I just took off all my clothes.


great..now I have a middle-aged ninja running around my journal nekkid...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> great..now I have a middle-aged ninja running around my journal nekkid...



Could be worse...could be a middle aged cab driver...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Could be worse...could be a middle aged cab driver...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hiya Burner! What's up? Hows your back? I read you hurt it....sorry!
> I know I need to come on here more...I'm going to try now. Maybe have a new journal once my body can workout again after this surgery.
> Hope you are having a fantastic weekend!!


hey good looking! Glad to see you back! At least you are back! Do what ya gotta do to heal from the upcoming procedure and then go get 'em!

ok...my back isn't better...if I move just the 'wrong' way....wow...feels like an ice pick is being jabbed into my lower spine. I know I just tweaked a little something...but wow...if not any better tomorrow..might have to go and see a bone crusher..er...chiropracter...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Could be worse...could be a middle aged cab driver...


well..I don't know what he does for an income..so he could be just that!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Um....do two tubs of popcorn (no butter) and 2 vats of diet coke count?



 No, but I guess my pig out session at my friends graduation prevents me from making you feel any worse...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey hot stuff!! 

How's everything?? Sorry I haven't been around, sorta busy these days 
Justin and I are getting married in 5 DAYS!!  

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you going to the chiro today Mike? Any better? Have you tried taking a warm bath?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey hot stuff!!
> 
> How's everything?? Sorry I haven't been around, sorta busy these days
> Justin and I are getting married in 5 DAYS!!
> ...


Dang..another beautiful woman....gone...forever.. 
CONGRATULATIONS, JEN!    
This has been  long time coming! 
Tell us about it! Where? Where's the honeymoon gonna be? 
Give Justin a punch on the shoulder for me!  
oh..and get here more often!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Are you going to the chiro today Mike? Any better? Have you tried taking a warm bath?


it's wierd...I was in pain yesterday...like I mentioned...I'd move..and it felt like someone was twisting an ice pick in my spine.
Got home from the office..took a 800mg motrin...went and saw X-Men III (entertaining) and when I left...I had no more pain.... 
I was a little sore this am when I woke up, so another 800mg..and see how I am doing. I have my gym bag in the car...but if there is any pain...I'm gonna have to skip the workout... 


on another note....it hit me yesterday..it's been 4 years...and I am still in the exact same place I was then. Not good. (ok, I have a nicer car...)
I ma gonna bust my arse to close out the clients I have now...if I can get one or two more before then..great. Then, I'm gonna bow out, put the license on suspension and at the same time, get ramped back up for the position my friend says he has opening up in his department in Denver. (its a SIGNIFICANT pay increase) mon - fri job...benefits...etc...paycheck every two weeks...I like it.
So, I will be going into the lab after while and working on the server I am building...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's wierd...I was in pain yesterday...like I mentioned...I'd move..and it felt like someone was twisting an ice pick in my spine.
> Got home from the office..took a 800mg motrin...went and saw X-Men III (entertaining) and when I left...I had no more pain....
> I was a little sore this am when I woke up, so another 800mg..and see how I am doing. I have my gym bag in the car...but if there is any pain...I'm gonna have to skip the workout...
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good plan of attack mi amigo!!!

Hope that back feels better...I need to see one about mine!  Muscle spasms are just insane past week or so!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got back from the Monday morning meeting...wasn't paying attention to most of it..(doens't really apply..but had to be there..)
Was going over finances in my head...jeez...I feel light headed now... 
But seriously....I am gonna start to 'ween' off the real estate services I pay for next month...and (cross fingers) when I get these next two clients to the closing table...I can pay off 4 of my bills which will free up 600.00 /month...if I can close those HUGE buyers...I'm gonna have to think of what to do with that $$... (paint/carpet house and use rest for the sale of it) or clean it up enough and rent it out...will have to check into that.
oy...I spend a LOT of $$ per month...when I add up all the $$ I have outgoing per /month...add that back into my account..I actually make decent $$...hhmm...
and....if / when I get that job w/ my friend in Denver...that will nearly double my income...gee..I can actually start to LIVE again...
I feel pretty good about this...
Well, time to go play with that server.

My back is feeling better...so...in another couple hours..I am gonna go do my chest. That first couple sets will let me know how things are gonna go...wanna go heavy...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Good luck with the lifting...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow Burner...sounds like a good plan.  Is that job that your friend has in the bag?   Are you going to move to Denver?

How's the back feeling?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't go heavy bud...that may bother the back some.  keep it in the higher repraneg...believe me I'm paying already LOL.

Theres a program my girl uses that tracks all her money...$ going out and coming in.  Tracks bills for her and everything...it shows little charts and shit to.  If you want I'll find out what the name of it is and you could just plug your stuff in there to help balance yourself out ya know!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi Burner!! I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Wow Burner...sounds like a good plan. Is that job that your friend has in the bag? Are you going to move to Denver?
> 
> How's the back feeling?


Hey!
Nope. Not in the bag..there will have to be some serious studying on my part. (he would be my boss, interviewer...etc.)
but I will have to be able to pull my weight or at least look like I can till I can go full bore. Yes. Move to Denver. (be a good thing)

Thanks all!
DB- most likely...will have to see how it feels when I pick up the DB's.

Thanks Py!

Hiya Billie!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, Lots of decisions, Best Wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, Archie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

12 June 06
CHEST / BI's

Inc. DB Bench Press:
55*15, 85*8, 110*4, 85*4, 90*6 

Bench Press:
225*4, 225*4, 185*8, 135*12

Dec. DB Bench Press:
100*4, 100*4, 75*8, 50*14

BB Curls:
65*10, 85*10, 105*5, 105*3

**Time
**Back is feeling back to normal. No more pain. So..went heavy..too bad the muscles weren't up to it...but they WILL respond.
**basically gonna do reverse pyramid sets.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Burner, Take it easy on your back..even though its feeling better, be careful! 
I'm healing pretty well from my surgery!

WOW Jen popped in your journal too! I miss her! HI JEN--if you read this. 

Have a great day Burner!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad to hear the back felt good.  Let's see how it feels in the AM!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Burner, Take it easy on your back..even though its feeling better, be careful!
> I'm healing pretty well from my surgery!
> 
> WOW Jen popped in your journal too! I miss her! HI JEN--if you read this.
> ...


I get ALL the beautiful women in here.....it's good being me sometimes...


I'll be careful w/it tomorrow...(leg day) I promise to keep my squats under 600 lbs...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad to hear the back felt good. Let's see how it feels in the AM!


motrin is my friend...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

am a bit disappointed....wondering how long it is gonna take me to get back to my 'best'..
Before:
Bench Press: 315 for sets of 5. NOW: 245 for sets of 3 
Inc. DB Bench Press: 120 for sets of 5 NOW: 110 for sets of 4 
Pull Ups 50 within 5 sets or BW+55 for 5 NOW: maybe 30 within 5 sets  
Squats: Actually doing ok...
Military press: doing ok
Lateral Raise: 2 sets of 5 @ 50lbs NOW: 35lbs...safely... 
Curls: eh...have tendonitis...not too worried
Dips: BW+90 for sets of 4 NOW: 45 for 4 

I HAVE A *LOT* OF WORK TO DO!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll be careful w/it tomorrow...(leg day) I promise to keep my squats under 600 lbs...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

oh..and I only weighed 182 as opposed to my present 217...
  

ok...enough whining...back to work!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 12 June 06
> CHEST / BI's
> 
> Inc. DB Bench Press:
> ...


 
damn burner, 100 lb dbs on the decline bench?  how the hell did you get that into postion without killing yourself?  I think that's more impressive than the actual reps!

oh i have some advice for you....you mentioned tendinitis...well, I am the tendinitis f'n master (little pulp fiction reference there, lol) and I have found that straight bb curls are a no-no.....you can switch to EZ bar curls if you wanna use the barbell or just do hammer curls...in fact, hammer curls might be best since they work the part of the elbow that is affected the most by the tendinitis, so if you start off slowly and work your way up, you might cure the tendinitis, or at least keep it at bay, and still develop your arms quite well....

take me for example...i was at a point where I couldn't do upright rows, or overhand barbell rows or pullups with an overhand grip cause of tendinitis in my elbow.  after switching some stuff around and using hammer curls and being careful, I can now do all those exercises with good amounts of weight and do hammer curls with 65 lb dbs....My arms are 17 1/2 inches cold....pretty big right?  and all with no bb curls and no pain.....

just my friendly advice for the day, that will be $45, and I will send the bill to your home when you are lifting the 60lb dbs for hammer curls


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..and I only weighed 182 as opposed to my present 217...
> 
> 
> ok...enough whining...back to work!


 
yeah but just think, now you only have to do BW+20 for 5 reps on the pullups to be at the same point!  think positively!!! lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2006)

S20 said:
			
		

> ....My arms are 17 1/2 inches cold....pretty big right? and all with no bb curls and no pain.....



Quit braggin'!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Quit braggin'!!!


 
That factoid was just listed for demonstrative purposes   

But yeah, they are pretty big


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> That factoid was just listed for demonstrative purposes
> 
> But yeah, they are pretty big




You should probably post a pic!  The proof is in the pudding my friend!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You should probably post a pic! The proof is in the pudding my friend!


 

mmmmm  pudding!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

actually...100's are easier to decline. Just step into position: legs against the pad, db's on hips, sit, bring shins into leg pads, lay back..get to work! (set the db's down and then get up.

Well, the tendonitis isn't bothering me so much right now...but I do switch from straight to ex curls for variety!

oh...I'd still rather be 182...me in the avatar? That was 182....@ 17%bf...wonder what I'd be lean... 170? 

Well...I've started it. I cancelled one of my lead service. (Have to give 3 months notice...but oh well)
Talked w/ my friend last night. Sounds like what I am doing at this job wil directly help me with that job: take a new appliation, figure out how to load it, make it stable, etc and then document it for SOP.

Might not get to the gym today....didn't get to bed till almost 2am...came in late...either have to show homes or go preview a home for my big buyers.
I also spoke with same friend. (son of my realtor team lead)...he kinda showed me the BIG picture of how his mother is thinking and why she wants to co-op this big client...I HATE it when people use logic and reasoning to defeat my needs!
So...I am gonna co-op this client...4k less commission...but all will be happy..and if they do actually purchase...I'm gonna make her help me and earn that 12k.....
My other big couple are gonna be here NEXT weekend to buy....its time to start juggling....oy.
keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck, bro.  Juggleing is good cardio, I think...especially if you use chainsaws...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

you know from experience???


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Nah.  I stick to foam balls and small children.  Less damage if you drop one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nah. I stick to foam balls and *OTHER PEOPLE'S* small children. Less damage if you drop one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Burner


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck with the selling Mike!!! How's the back today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice workout on Monday, hun....keep it up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey!
back is better...still slight discomfort..so I am gonna skip legs this week...
start back w/ delts tomorrow to stay on track otherwise.

had a 'glitch' w/ a client...but I think I got it settled...maybe...oi.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey B, wasz up


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> back is better...still slight discomfort..so I am gonna skip legs this week...
> start back w/ delts tomorrow to stay on track otherwise.
> 
> *had a 'glitch' w/ a client...but I think I got it settled...maybe...oi*.


Take care of that back my Friend, you want I should SMITE him???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Archie-
I'll have you on stand-by status w/ the smiting? I pretty much told her that it isnt fair to either myself or the other realtor to be going between the 2 of us and she needs to pick one. 
I feel that I am keeping her on my side...that is if I cna get qualified for a home...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey B, wasz up


nuthin' drinking some coffee...reading IM...waz'up wit you?

WAAAAAA-ZAAAA-UUUUPPPPPP??????


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

Glad the back is feeling better.  Hope everything works out with the clients.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner !!!!!!!!!!  

What ya up to ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

about 217...


Howdy, Gary!

Thanks, Dev! I am trying to get them with another lender...but we'll see. financially speaking: they are problem clients. Having a hard time getting them a loan. Once we have them qualified for a loan...go find the house...and get er done!
My H U G E clients are coming this Saturday...my B I G clients are coming the following Saturday. HUGE clients...not so sure they are actually buying...but would be great. BIG buyers...DEFINATELY buying!

oh....y'all wanted a pic of the Audi...this is the only one I have so far...when I get a closing and get the windows tinted, I will take pics OF the car...these are pics of the lot one of my clients I sold a couple months ago. (They are still in Ca and I am taking pics to keep them updated. The car just happened to be in the pic of their large mound of dirt)
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

Hey Gary- What's the best way to get pine sap off paint?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Maguier's Quik Detail!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

I luv this woman!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

did u see my little black, euro sedan?

I have it parked right outside....parked backwards..all cool-n-stuff....

(there's less than 10 people left in this building...so I can and DO park it however and WHEREEVER I want to...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

I saw the car...I really like it!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

folks on the Charger forum all rave about Zaino as the wax of choice.  It's pretty expensive, but all who have used it and it's cleaning/detailing products rave about it.  

Taking it for what it's worth, these guys spend a whole day washing/waxing their cars.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

*here's the missus and our car.  *

Here is the missus and our NEW car.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Here is the missus and our NEW car.


nice car!
I like the hood ornament! Was that an option or standard equipment?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Niiiiiccceeeee  hood ornament....uh....I mean, nice ride


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

I had to pay extra for it.  That was the family version ... I also got the special "Friday Night Naked" version for spicer rides.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

NT...we HAVE to get these two ladies together in a nudie bar somewhere....
sit back..and well....
dam...I need toget my own..and the all three of them....THAT would be....whoooo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I also got the special "Friday Night Naked" version for spicer rides.


 
so..y;all have 'baptised' the back seat already then.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..y;all have 'baptised' the back seat already then.....



  the car is still WAY TOO NEW for that


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NT...we HAVE to get these two ladies together in a nudie bar somewhere....
> sit back..and well....
> dam...I need toget my own..and the all three of them....THAT would be....whoooo!



 ... one of the guys that was from work that went on the pub crawl said he'd kill to be me for just one day (he told the other gal from work here).  He works in the same group as the gal that found herself displaying affection with the missus.  

Yeah ... fitty and the missus would be something to see in _any_ bar I think.  Although, we'd have to make sure fitty's hubbie was there and was OK with what may happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

that's why I'd need my own hottie....applications are being taken at this time...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the car is still WAY TOO NEW for that


tinted windows and a BLANKET...and u are good to go!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's why I'd need my own hottie....applications are being taken at this time...


  ... if our last couple of outings are any indication, hotties with the missus' attitude are more and more becoming the norm.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hubby has said before, that if that's what I wanted, then it was okay.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hubby has said before, that if that's what I wanted, then it was okay.



Mr. Fitty is ok 
Mrs. Fitty is


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

NT! your wife is a hottie, and has a sense of humor to boot! what a gal 

fitty...your lucky, my hubby FREAKS!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT! your wife is a hottie, and has a sense of humor to boot! what a gal
> 
> fitty...your lucky, my hubby FREAKS!


...if a woman was rubbing up on you....'cause if he hasn't a problem with that....I can get a wig...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

the last time we went dancing with a couple lesbian friends of ours, things got a little (lot) heavy on the dance floor...he worried for an entire day about it....the idea of a 3-some just doesn't appeal to him....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow...
well..actually...ask NT..there are stories about couple's who have done that...and it wrecks the marriage...if both partners aren't into it...then don't pursue.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the last time we went dancing with a couple lesbian friends of ours, things got a little (lot) heavy on the dance floor...he worried for an entire day about it....the idea of a 3-some just doesn't appeal to him....



OK, I'm starting to think your husband may actually be repressing some serious issues.  Some of this stuff just doesn't sound normal...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think I didnt pursue an 'opportunity' this past Saturday.
Three girls came up to where I was standing. (at the club, near a doorway to one of the rooms)
One said: Watch this! and tongue kissed her friend. 
If I was more aggressive...I had been thinking of: naw..that sucked for a kiss..lemme show you...can I borrow your friend?
but....I didn't...=wuss   = went home...alone...as always...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the last time we went dancing with a couple lesbian friends of ours, things got a little (lot) heavy on the dance floor...he worried for an entire day about it....the idea of a 3-some just doesn't appeal to him....


but dam...to have my wife...groped on like that by a woman or women... = no threat....think of the animal raw sex that would have followed up after we had gotten home.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow...
> well..actually...ask NT..there are stories about couple's who have done that...and it wrecks the marriage...if both partners aren't into it...then don't pursue.



Nope, not a good scene.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ....the idea of a 3-some just doesn't appeal to him....


    to each their own, but WFT?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT! your wife is a hottie, and has a sense of humor to boot! what a gal
> 
> fitty...your lucky, my hubby FREAKS!



Thanks Mrs. Booty 

She seems to draw a crowd everytime we go out.  Some nights I can't even pull the "Im the hubby card"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but dam...to have my wife...groped on like that by a woman or women... = no threat....think of the animal raw sex that would have followed up after we had gotten home.....



Yeah...have you seen Two For The Money?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Thanks Mrs. Booty
> 
> She seems to draw a crowd everytime we go out.  Some nights I can't even pull the "Im the hubby card"




What if she had her fun with some girl(s) and I had my fun with you????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah...have you seen Two For The Money?


nope


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What if she had her fun with some girl(s) and I had my fun with you????


hey..what about me??? I'm the one who hasn't gotten 'any' in a while...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, OK.....I'll take both of you on!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

think u could handle all of that????
you know...NT is LEGENDARY....and I am not so shabby myself...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

In a word?   Yes!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, Ok! Lil' Jon! 

[Usher:]
Yeah, Yeah Yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeaah 
Yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeaah 

[Usher (Verse 1):]
I'm in the club with my homies, tryna get a lil V-I, keep it down on the low key, cause you know how it feels.
I said shorty she was checkin up on me, from the game she was spittin my ear you would think that she knew me.
So we decided to chill 

Conversation got heavy, she had me feelin like she's ready to blow!
(Watch Out!, Watch Out!)
She saying come get me, come get me,
So I got up and followed her to the floor, she said baby lets go,
When I told her I said 

[Usher (Chorus):]
Yeah (yeah) Shorty got down and said come and get me 
Yeah (yeah) I got so caught up I forgot she told me 
Yeah (yeah) Her and my girl used to be the best of homies
Yeah (yeah) Next thing I knew she was all up on me screaming: 

Yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeaah 
Yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeaah 

[Usher (Verse 2):]
Shes all up in my head now, got me thinking that it might good idea to take her with me,
Cause she's ready to leave.
Now I gotta keep it real now, cause on a one-to-ten she's a certified twenty, and that just aint me. 

Cause I don't know if I take that chance just where is it gonna lead,
But what I do know is the way she dance makes shorty alright with me.
The way she getting low!
I'm like yeah, just work that out for me.
She asked for one more dance and I'm
Like yeah, how the hell am I supposed to leave?
And I said 

[Chorus]

[Lil' Jon:]
Luda! 

[Ludacris (Verse 3):]
Watch out!
My outfit's ridiculous, In the club lookin' so conspicuous.
And Rowl! These women are on the prowl, if you hold the head steady I'm a milk the cow.
Forget about the game I'm a spit the truth, I won't stop till I get em in they birthday suits. 
So gimmie the rhythm and it'll be off with they clothes, then bend over to the front and touch your toes.
I left the jag and I took the roles, if they aint cutting then I put em on foot patrol.
How you like me now, when my pinky's valued over three hundred thousand,
Lets drank you the one to please, Ludacris fill cups like double d's.
Me and Ush once more and we leave em dead, we want a lady in the street but a freak in the bed to say 

[Chorus]

[Ludacris (Bridge):]
Take that and rewind it back, Lil' Jon got the beat make ya booty go (clap) 
Take that and rewind it back, Ursher got the voice make ya booty go (clap) 
Take that and rewind it back, Ludacris got the flow make ya booty go (clap) 
Take that and rewind it back, Lil' Jon got the beat make ya booty go (clap)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Whats up Sister Fitty, got your pics and Sister Billies too!!! When does this thing kick off???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

ya know....I like the song...but the lyrics are idiotic....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> In a word? Yes!


sounds like a challenge....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What if she had her fun with some girl(s) and I had my fun with you????


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, OK.....I'll take both of you on!



careful what you wish for


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

watch out, Tam....you have just woken the beast! 

Was'sup, NT! We still need to have them beers pool side! (only been a plan for what...4 years now??)


----------



## BritChick (Jun 16, 2006)

Good grief!  It's getting positively pornographic in here... I'll have to remember to check this thread more often! 

Hey sexpot - hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

hey gorgeous!
Yes...yes you should! You too! Wish me luck..I have showings with the biggest clients I have or ever will have...on Saturday!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey gorgeous!
> Yes...yes you should! You too! Wish me luck..I have showings with the biggest clients I have or ever will have...on Saturday!



Close the deal!  

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

Good luck this weekend, you big Stud!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> watch out, Tam....you have just woken the beast!
> 
> Was'sup, NT! We still need to have them beers pool side! (only been a plan for what...4 years now??)



something like that


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Good luck with the weekend clients B.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got the pool......but it's BYOB

No couSON, that does not stand for Bring Your Own Boobs


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sure he's assuming that all the Boobs will be supplied by you and your friends


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've got the pool......but it's BYOB
> 
> No couSON, that does not stand for Bring Your Own Boobs



no need if you're there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah....I've got enough for everyone


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's assuming that all the Boobs will be supplied by you and your friends




You're coming too!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's assuming that all the Boobs will be supplied by you and your friends


well the missus would be there, so I guess I'd be bring my own.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're coming too!!!!


 ... that 3 beautiful pairs


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

pool party @ Tam's house!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've got the pool......but it's BYOB
> 
> No couSON, that does not stand for Bring Your Own Boobs



bathing suit optional


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

just make sure it's warm out...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

Darn....and I was gonna wear this:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Darn....and I was gonna wear this:


you can START..by wearing that...besides...it looks metalic...you'd have to take it off anyway...so it won't rust...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

Maybe then I'll change into this:


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

fitty, you're just like the ladies here ... on party nights, they all put on a fashion show.  It's funny, you'll see 3/4 couples lugging in bins and overnight suitcases/bags when they gather.  They all bring costumes and around midnight, the show begins.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Maybe then I'll change into this:


naw....too much...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> fitty, you're just like the ladies here ... on party nights, they all put on a fashion show.  It's funny, you'll see 3/4 couples lugging in bins and overnight suitcases/bags when they gather.  They all bring costumes and around midnight, the show begins.




that's funny...you gotta get some pics of that!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn I've been missing the party in here  



psss....Haven't seen any workouts in the last few pages.  Someone is loosing points for pics


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

now..it's complete...Youve beenhere!
yeah...I know...I have been busy...and back was bugging me. Hoping to get there this afternoon. I have to stay LATE tonight @ work...had my HUGE clients out this weekend looking, and had to go back for a 2nd look this AM...somissed 5 hours of work...now am here and have to stay that much later....

As for the clients: REALLY nice people. Had a great time. They ARE serious buyers. They are going to go home to CA and mull things over and get back to me. KEEP FINGERS CROSSED!

Bar Stories:
Not too many. Didnt' toss anybody this weekend. 
I did meet a celebrity though. Anybody watch: Dog the Bounty Hunter? Leland was in the club. he is a small dude. Understand he is a good kick boxer though. Seemed pretty nice. Quiet.

Kinda funny...there was this girl.....   ok..she was actually kinda cute...on the surface, she looked like a nice girl...red t-shirt, jean mini skirt. Was watching her make a spectacle of her self...as she was trying to grind and dance sexy...she had NO rhythem. None. 
But...she DID get up on a 5 foot platform and keep showing people how bad a dancer she was...then...she turned...and did the gyrate down to a squatting position. She had to open her legs to do this, 'cuase of her skirt...and then showed the whole club her shaved nekkid....yoohoo....
so...after taking in a couple second gander (afterall, it's been a while since I've seen one..)  I then had to go over to her..and tell he she couldn't do THAT anymore, 'cause she can't expose herself in public...she was unhappy...
AND...later found that my therory was right: When a girl goes to a club with a skirt and no panties...she is looking for something to happen...come to find out...she went to the back of a limo w/ her two friends...and three guys...
I should write a book...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

You should definitely write your Memoirs of a Bouncer book.....how many times have I told you this!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You should definitely write your Memoirs of a Bouncer book.....how many times have I told you this!


I second that!!! Best Wishes for you with your Clients my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

hey!
well..not enough stories for a whole book...

I think I've mentioned my idea for a book...
How to make this a better world:

(only problem...would be too short to cure most of all the world's ills...so it would be more of a pamplet..)

Mikes' Rules for a Better World:
1) Take responsability for your actions
2) Earn your keep
3) If you have any concerns or questions, please refer back to #'s 1 & 2

end of story...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey!
> well..not enough stories for a whole book...
> 
> I think I've mentioned my idea for a book...
> ...


 Excellent rules my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks...like I said: SMALL book...

Ever read the little book: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/sitbv3/rea...308534-0908852?_encoding=UTF8&asin=1892016176

it started out as some thoughts a father wrote down for his son as he went off to college...then just morphed into the book. 
like the thought I put down above.
also stuff like:
IF you must get into a fight: hit first and hit hard.
Be the first to say hello
Look someone in the eye, an have a firm handshake, etc.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

afternoon,  babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

howdy, my southern belle!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> DAY 1:
> Chest:
> Incline DB Bench Press:
> Bench Press:
> ...


why are you pairing chest with delts? just curious.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Juggernaut-
I no longer am. too much volume.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2006)

whats your new schedule look like?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

well...once I get off my fat ass...in about 30 minutes...will be doing one major per day, w/ oneminir:
1) Chest / bis
2) legs
3) off
4) delts/tris
5) back/traps
6) off
7) off


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...once I get off my fat ass...in about 30 minutes...will be doing one major per day, w/ oneminir:
> 1) Chest / bis
> 2) legs
> 3) off
> ...


 
I really like that split idea.  I think maybe that is what I need to do, just go back to a simple body part split for a while, working each part once per week.  I think I will use 3 exercises per body part with a different rep range for each one.  for example, chest--bench press 6-8 reps, dips 8-10, and db press 12-15 or something like that....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I really like that split idea.  I think maybe that is what I need to do, just go back to a simple body part split for a while, working each part once per week.  I think I will use 3 exercises per body part with a different rep range for each one.  for example, chest--bench press 6-8 reps, dips 8-10, and db press 12-15 or something like that....


  I like that idea as well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

well, that's sort of what I have planned, Stew- but a reverse pyramiding the reps after exercise #1.
(will warm up the 1st 2 sets) then do 3 sets of heavy (5reps) while fresh.
Then, exercise 2,3 do sets of 5,5,10,15

Some exercises will vary. = pullups...been trying to get back to my 50 reps within 5 sets. THEN..once I can do that for a couple consecutive workouts...will add weight.

I am gonna rotate this 'cycle' with the one I did in May:
Mon and Thurs: Back, Legs and Bis
Tues and Fri:Thurs: chest, delts, tris 
mon and tues = heavy weight
thurs and fri = medium weight

I liked that split. I did two exercises for each BP and did 2 different on the medium weight days.

Example: 
CHEST: day 1: Bench Press, Decline Bench Press; 
Day 2: Inc. Bench Press, Flyes etc.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

How's it going Burner.  Long time, no type.  I'm trying to get back in the swing of things.  Good luck with the customers.  I know you can close them out


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey BM!
I'm ok...getting slackin' again... 
I AM going this am tho...
my lower back is still bugging me a little...hope it isn't anything to worry about...might end up skipping legs this week though for extra time to recouperate...

I'm trying to!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2006)

GET YOUR ASS IN THE GYM....Enough talking about it, I want to see some workouts dammit!!!

Hi Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

well...if YOU insist..I will go today...
hiya Roc!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Wheres all the workouts????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

um...yeah...the;'ve been ordered...there's aback up somewhere...they are enroute...yeah...that's it....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

c'mon Mikey...the comp has begun...you don't wanna take home the BOOBY prize do you?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

hmm....boobies.....well...YOU and Tam are MARRIED....leaving Dev...so..if I were to lose...I'd WIN...  is she my prize?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

That's something you might have to work out with Dev now


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm sure I can rub it out...er....work things out...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

well..I am a lazy, worthless SOB again....
I had my employee eval yesterday. It went about as expected.
Overall, a good job...left room for improvement.
I did tell my team lead that I am in the process of shutting down the real estate side, so I won't be as 'distracted' in my duties here...and that I will be kicking ass here. (told him why I went into real estate:'cause of the other position I've been i since I started the company 6 years ago) that now that I am doing this, which I like and went to school for...I actually enjoy coming to work ((mostly)) and that I am gonna pick up my slack and move forward.)
he was impressed and said they would give me a little more 'slack' while I finish up w/ my business...
so, that went well.

NO... no gym last night ....again..... 
the PLAN was: get off work, go to Sams to get shopping done, then snack, then hit the gym.
What actually happened:
Was at Sams. Dianne, (Team lead; real estate) called. She was busy, but a client of hers really wanted to go see a couple properties, what was I doing?...so finished that, met client and then showed the properties.
I was starving when I got home, so ate...then was too bushed...even went to bed early.... 

I've a 2 hour meeting this AM..so we'll see how that works out. I am gonna have to do a modified workout: like my old schedule: legs,back, bis today, chest, delts, tris 2morrow....
start fresh on Monday.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2006)

stop fucking griping waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh shut the fuck up and train for fuck's sake. Stop moaning about work. You sound like a fucking girl. Got a tampon? At least you got a job-i just got "dissolved"!!! 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..I am a lazy, worthless SOB again....
> I had my employee eval yesterday. It went about as expected.
> Overall, a good job...left room for improvement.
> I did tell my team lead that I am in the process of shutting down the real estate side, so I won't be as 'distracted' in my duties here...and that I will be kicking ass here. (told him why I went into real estate:'cause of the other position I've been i since I started the company 6 years ago) that now that I am doing this, which I like and went to school for...I actually enjoy coming to work ((mostly)) and that I am gonna pick up my slack and move forward.)
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

well, since you put it so eloquently....
Sorry to hear about your situation-


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2006)

lol ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2006)

shit happens....prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> stop fucking griping waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh shut the fuck up and train for fuck's sake. Stop moaning about work. You sound like a fucking girl. Got a tampon? At least you got a job-i just got "dissolved"!!!


Someones bitter...

Burns hope it all works out man!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Someones bitter...



just a bit


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2006)

ya think?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2006)

anyone hiring teachers of the handicapped?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner brother ... if you ever watch the show Miami Ink, the woman tattoist (sp) is coming to Calgary for a tattoo convention.  The missus and I are going to try and get a tattoo by her.  Why you may ask, because not only does she do great work, but she's a looker!    Nothing like having a hottie tattoo you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Burner brother ... if you ever watch the show Miami Ink, the woman tattoist (sp) is coming to Calgary for a tattoo convention. The missus and I are going to try and get a tattoo by her. Why you may ask, because not only does she do great work, but she's a looker!  Nothing like having a hottie tattoo you.


 
and to think, she is married to that little wining weeny guy!  Go figure...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Burner brother ... if you ever watch the show Miami Ink, the woman tattoist (sp) is coming to Calgary for a tattoo convention. The missus and I are going to try and get a tattoo by her. Why you may ask, because not only does she do great work, but she's a looker!  Nothing like having a hottie tattoo you.


yeah...nothing like having another woman...mark you for life...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm....boobies.....well...YOU and Tam are MARRIED....leaving Dev...so..if I were to lose...I'd WIN...  is she my prize?





			
				Fitgirl said:
			
		

> That's something you might have to work out with Dev now



 Damn I miss a few days and what do I find out...I'm being offered up as a prize  

Ohh well guess that means I really need to make sure I hit the gym, wouldn't want to disappoint


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

As much as you have on your plate my friend, keep your head up!!! Do what yu can and let the rest roll off your back!!! We are here for ya, to support/help when we can!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks! well..there is also a bit of laziness in there....thought I could go tonight...have to go see friend after I get outta the office(9pm) and go talk w/ him about selling their home...there goes THAT workout...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up MIke.  You do what you can do!  It's not like you're making up excuses, ya know?  Trust me, you give all that you can and it will pay off -- it will all work out in the end.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

hmm...beat me up....wanna come here and wrassle?  Some good ol fashioned co-ed cardio?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Keep your head up Mike... practice what ya preach 



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Burner brother ... if you ever watch the show Miami Ink, the woman tattoist (sp) is coming to Calgary for a tattoo convention.  The missus and I are going to try and get a tattoo by her.  Why you may ask, because not only does she do great work, but she's a looker!    Nothing like having a hottie tattoo you.



Yo, whats up Steve!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2006)

Premier brother ... not much.  Just doing what I always do ... drink a little beer, party a little and general ruffle feathers, you?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 26, 2006)

Just chillin ya know.. been through som rough times, but its all good.  I went boating yesterday and now im hungover


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2006)

that's the spirit.  

Hope everything is better for you now.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

You better keep that chin up and your heart light, don't make me "SMITE" you, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Keep your head up Mike... practice what ya preach


I do practice what I preach....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Been busy. big clients came back into town and we did some final home searching. Found one they want. Nice home. Have to work on how they wann go about purchasing it. (was hoping to write the contract yesterday...now not gona be for a few more months...)

the gym...yeah....not. No excuse. I'm three days behind for THIS week...but, should be able to go this late am.

I was watching GI Jane the other night. The Command Master Chief recited a poem:

"I never saw a creature sorry for itself. 
A bird will fall dead frozen from a bough, without ever having felt sorry for itself"

been kinda running that through my head lately.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You better keep that chin up and your heart light, don't make me "SMITE" you, LOL!!!




    You're gonna get "smited" by the Great One!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

no exciting bar stories from this past weekend, either...
Nobody indirectly 'asked' me to help them leave the club under MY power...
no girls met....hmm...
we had a bike day thing down town on Sunday. after I left my clients for the afternoon, I drove down to check things out. Ok...mostly Hardleys..er..Harleys..
old, fat, grisled harley guys...so the majority of the women...yep, old, skin having the same weathered appearance of leather...and sagging...everything...in abundance...so, a couple of the guys I work with just had to kinda stand around and laugh at the drunk people...

Watched Failure to Launch last night. Funny Movie. Yacht broker...sounds like a good job..wonder how you get a job doing that....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're gonna get "smited" by the Great One!!!


might be a good thing???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

I beleive the proper term is "smote" by the Great One...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

well, I've been smitten a few times...like this brunette at the bank this morning.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

hiya billie!
nice to see you in my journal....not much going on at the moment...but it's prepped and ready for when it comes....


I've been moving from one office to the new one. Moved all kinds of computers, servers...server racks...and the very importatn 'fridge and microwave...

New cube' is pretty snazzy...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

pics?? of both the cube and your sexy self of course


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

I work in a secure area, so no pics there..and I am a fat bastard..so no pics for any foreseable time...sorry.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've been moving from one office to the new one. Moved all kinds of computers, servers...server racks...and the very importatn 'fridge and microwave...
> 
> New cube' is pretty snazzy...



Haven't seen too many workouts posted recently unless you are considering moving offices as cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Hope everything slows down for you my Friend, keep your focus, you'll be just fine!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2006)

smite  
v. smote,  smit·ten,  or smote smit·ing, smites 
v. tr.

To inflict a heavy blow on, with or as if with the hand, a tool, or a weapon. 
To drive or strike (a weapon, for example) forcefully onto or into something else. 
To attack, damage, or destroy by or as if by blows. 

To afflict: The population was smitten by the plague. 
To afflict retributively; chasten or chastise. 
To affect sharply with great feeling: He was smitten by deep remorse. 

v. intr.
To deal a blow with or as if with the hand or a hand-held weapon.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, maybe you should get on a treadmill while you watch movies.  It sure helps pass the time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Haven't seen too many workouts posted recently unless you are considering moving offices as cardio


that's cause this whole month was a waste...30 days..shot...worthless.
not one good thing happened...I'm just older.
But, today is a new day.

ok...seeing s this month is in the toilet...going to go back to the other workout for July.
(same as before: legs, back, bis on mon and thurs and chest, delts and tris on tues and fri. )


Hey archie! Thanx for the good words! I'm gonna have to keep this pace for a few more months....till I can get some closings (they are coming) and then get out of the business....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I work in a secure area, so no pics there..and I am a fat bastard..so no pics for any foreseable time...sorry.



Ok ... enough of the excuses and self pity.   If an old 40 year old guy like myself can drag his sorry ass out of bed at 5:00am to bike to work, then you sure the hell can do a few sorry ass workouts!!   

Do I have what it takes to be a motivational speaker?  

Ok ... back to our regular programming.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

actually.... 
Steve- I feel as if I've backed myself into that dark corner again....I'm fightin' like mad to get out of it....
But, like I said last page, I am now putting things into motion to get out of it.
so, full steam ahead!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

okie dokie. Not sure if anybody else has heard of this or a version of it, but:

have you ever heard of the 'wagon wheel' theory? Basically, your life is a wagon wheel. each area between the spokes is an area of your life:
family
friends
career
money
hobbies, etc.
If you are balanced, your wheel will roll freely. if not, you have to make adjustments to make it so.
Let's say...you are too focoused on your career to make money....those spokes may be more than your family / friends spokes....you are off balance, and your wheel will not roll very smoothly. 
My wheel....is off balance. Quite a bit, actually, however, I'm furiously trying to get it to balance again.

make sense?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2006)

Mike ... just giving you a hard time.  The wagon wheel explanation is a great analogy!

Time to fine tune the WW


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

no worries, my friend. The ol' kick in the pants is a good thing...


I wish I could say that I came up with that analogy, but I heard it somewhere...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm betting that that beer we've talking about is WAY overdue!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no worries, my friend. The ol' lick in the pants is a good thing...




You want Steve to lick your pants???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You want Steve to lick your pants???


I don't know what you mean....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm betting that that beer we've talking about is WAY overdue!!


hellyeah!   pool side, somewhere...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2006)

Tomorrow starts a new month !!  

Get to it


----------



## BritChick (Jun 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> If you are balanced, your wheel will roll freely. if not, you have to make adjustments to make it so.
> Let's say...you are too focoused on your career to make money....those spokes may be more than your family / friends spokes....you are off balance, and your wheel will not roll very smoothly.
> My wheel....is off balance. Quite a bit, actually, however, I'm furiously trying to get it to balance again.



Ohhhhhh that would explain all the bumps in the road I keep feeling... I think I am a few spokes missing and the rest are bent!!!  

Have a great weekend Burner.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

Yea, Dr, Dennis Waitley talks about the need to balance your life.  Keep your head up Mike, and maybe try and read some motivational materials


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Dr, Dennis Waitley talks about the need to balance your life.  Keep your head up Mike, and maybe try and read some motivational materials


Great Advice!!!
Hope your weekend is going good, have a Great yet safe 4th my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks...weekend was okie dokie...except for going to the club, I didn't really leave my house. (I did take the mtn bike down to a bike shop to get the tires re-inflated. (It rained shortly after that, so there went my idea of going riding)
I was suppoed to meet up with a friend..but something must have happened... 
So, I stayed on the couch, watched DVD's and kept the cat company.

Get an email from a 'friend'....the one whose sport bike I destroyed a couple years ago? Some might have remembered that? Well...my insurance promptly paid off the balance of the loan + 1200.00 to bring a total of 7200.00 (fair market value for that bike)
thought we had that all wrapped up and moved on...evidently not...he emailed me..wanting to know when I am gonna give him another couple grand...
oy. So, now am gonna have to sit down w/ him and igure this out.
Guess the question will be: 
How much do you think your bike was worth, how do you think I owe you more money than the 7200.00 I've already given you...that I am still paying on thru my higher insurance premiums?

Like I said..not gonna be a fun conversation. bad thing: This is the guy who I go with:Him, his family and I go on vacation to go scuba dive with...my other friend, has no interest in diving....oy.

Is life supposed to really suck this much?

oh...I have my gym bag in the car with me.
will be going in a couple hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

BAR STORIES:
Nothing much to write about:
One girl did give me rug burns on my knees....however, it's wasn't by someone I wanted, nor in that manner...walking past an area, heard this 
D R U N K female. (fat-n-ugly to boot) was hollerin' at the top of her lungs at or to someone about how she was in the Marines..OOORAH! over...and over...and over again...very annoying, yet funny to hear. I came up behind her. (was the direction I was walking from anyway...) she tried to swing on someone so.....immediately the full nelson went into effect...she was a little more 'stout' than I had inticipated...and when she kicked backwards, it took me off balance, to where we both went down to our knees, hence the rug burn. Then, picked her up, walked her out and said good night....sort of.

Prior to that...came across this girl I've had an interest in for some time...think she's playing games...I don't play games...guess its time to blow her off. Too bad....she has a beautiful set of....eyes... 

Prior to that...we have a decent dress code policy: nothing serious: no ball caps. t-shirts tucked in. if any shirt that looks like a 'dress' (bottom of shirt is at or below crotch level) has to be tucked in. (It's a night club, for gawds sake...here's a nutty idea...prior to arrival: shower...put on some nice clothes...)

Walked past a black guy. Nicely told him to tuck in his shirt. 
pretty much my exact words:
"Sir, I need you to tuck in your t-shirt. Thank you"
I walk off. Come back 5 minutes later (did a full 'lap' around the room)....it's still untucked. So..I walk back up to him, nolonger nice..."Tuck in your shirt right now, or you are outta here."

-he pulls the race card on me-
that backfired. big time. needless to say, in the end...he tucked it in..

THEN...not 1/2 hour later, had a Mexican tried the same thing on me...AFTER I just finished telling two white guys....

so...to cap the weekend: threw out ANOTHER girl....was called a racist AND no luck with one of the only women I've actually tried to go out on a date with in some time...all in all..a pretty shitty weekend downtown...

I NEED A FRIGGIN VACATION......


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BAR STORIES:
> came across this girl I've had an interest in for some time...think she's playing games...I don't play games...guess its time to blow her head off. Too bad....she has a beautiful set of....eyes...



  You don't fool around, do you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

hhhmmm...and why am I still single??? 
oh...that homicidal maniac thing....riiiiiiiight......


----------



## PreMier (Jul 3, 2006)

That "friend" that you crashed his bike(gsxr right?).  Thats fucked up for him to send you an email just now.. it was taken care of a long time ago!  What the fuck, he probably just needs money or something.  Thats bullshit IMO


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks, I know....kinda funny the responses I am getting from friends for 'advice' on how to handle it.
My father: tell him to go fuq himself. (I rarely hear that kind of stuff from my father...)

Best friend: Punch him in the face.
other good friend: Yeah...punch him in the face....

so...so, adding them up and dividing the common denominators: Tell him to go fuq himself, then punch him in the face.

Good plan.


Actually, what I am gonna do is just ask him how he thinks I still owe him money. And...go from there...of course...if it gos sour, I'll have to go with the collective group advice...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 4, 2006)

It's very strange for this to come back 2 yeras after the fact.

Talk forst only because it's a good friend of yours ... and if it can't be resolved, then punch him in the face.  lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2006)

How about if you punch him in the face, THEN ask why he thinks you owe him more money?   Might change his point of view.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

so...due to the 6 years of friendship:
1) talk
if not resolve
2) punch in face
repeat if necesarry
3) tell to go fuq himself
walk away.

got it.
Flow charts...gotta love 'em!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 5, 2006)

hi hottie...hope your having a good day!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

hey there, my southern belle!
So far so good! How's you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

How goes it Brother Dalton, er I mean Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

I do well, sir! Thanks!
Ok...TODAY is an actual lifting day.
Have bag in car....the weather is crappy...perfect conditions...
Will be light weight today...both my choice...and well...'cause I have no other choice.. 

Went to see Superman last night. Pretty good.
Superman in the movie was too young, though. In the 1st movie, he came back to Metropolis after he 1st found the Fortress of Solitude...10 years after. (that would have put him at either 27 or 28. Then...how ever long he was Superman in Metropolis before he left for Krypton? The guy who played him looked like he was in his earlyto mid 20's. Superman should have at least been in his mid 30's....and his face kinda looked freaky...fake. 
Or...maybe Christopher Reeve just has the role locked. 
Came out of the theater to a nice DOWN POUR. and....all I was wearing was a pair of shorts, sandals and a t-shirt...by the thime I got all the way out to the car, I was soaked..and freezing. Luckily, the Audi has heated seats and warms up quickly...bbbrrrrrr....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2006)

Let's see some "superman lifts"!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

hey...gimme a break..I've been living the mild-mannered computer geek / realtor daily grind...
lemme slip into something more....blue...with a cape...and I'll be right back...
ssshhh...don't tell anybody my secret...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

Haven't seen many workouts B .. are you still going?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ive driven past it a couple times...


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 7, 2006)

Burner... so glad the audi at least gave ya some "heat".. miss me.. I'mmmmmm back.. recovered from surgery and everything.. smiles

Eri


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

well...looki here! ERI! Where the hellsinki have u been?
Surgury? What surgury?
do tell!
Glad u are back!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2006)

I also saw Superman, Liked it ALOT!!! He reminded me alot of Christopher Reeve,but younger!!! Glad all is going well my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 7, 2006)

Still no workout posted.  I'm thinking the chances of get pics of tan lines is kinda slim


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey B.. had a hernia massive repair in November and hten a revision of stomach all tightening and skin removal 4 weeks ago.. got a nice 29 inch wais started hoping to get it fown to 27 I had 104 stitiches!!!! crazy and i miss you ...
Eri


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

*my 1st miracle towards becoming: St. Burner*

I actually made it TO the gym..I even WENT inside...and LIFTED!!
  

I did a basic, whole body workout. I was gonna do the legs/back/bis tonight, and chest/delts/tris tomorrow...but I know I've been bad at going to the gym on weekends, so I just did a quick full body gig. So..here goes:

7 July 06:
CHEST:
DB Bench Press:
52.5*15, 75*10, 75*10, 75*10

Squats:
135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

DB Mil Presses:
50*8, 50*8, 50*8

Upright Rows:
85*8, 85*8, 85*4  **left wrist tweaked, due to cambered bar

WG Pull Downs:
100*10, 150*10, 150*10, 150*10

CG Seated Rows:
150*8, 150*8, 150*8

**time

**ok...feel better for FINALLY going...  just did it easy, to ease back into it. 
**I was sweating pretty good after my mil presses....I trying to keep it at a fairly quick tempo...I got tired...

**hopefully, this will 'prime' the muscles for Mondays onslaught...


So...ahhh...Dev....can I have my tan line pics of u now...puh-lease????? 

well, off to the bar....g'night!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 8, 2006)

Your gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll think about it  

However, I need to head off to the gym, the farmer's market, and work before working on the tan lines this afternoon.  Maybe I'll attempt to take pics this evening.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2006)

OMG! A workout in Burner's journal.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Burner, good lookin return to the Iron Game my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2006)

A WORKOUT!









It's about time


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OMG! A workout in Burner's journal.





However that means I need to take a couple pics


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> However that means I need to take several revealing pics




I'm actually not sore....I moved some weight..but didn't really push it...
my lower back is still a little sore though....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> A WORKOUT!
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time



Yeah..........what he said!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

just trying to keep y'all off balance....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nothing exciting happened last night....new bartender...Jen...hmm....she needs me. She doesn't know it yet, but she needs me..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

another slow, peaceful weekend. Either people aren't getting rowdy enough...or we (door staff) are just getting too dam good... 


Stand back....I...actually.....got a good looking girl's phone # last night..... (I just haven't been too motivated lately...too much crap going on)
Plus...if I didn't know anybetter...I'd have thought that some other cute women were hitting on me....hmmm...maybe ol Mike does still retain some mojo.....

..and on an odd note....I had one of the ex's ex-boyfriends come up to me at the club last night. (the guy after me) odd thing was...he knew me and my name.... I was polite, but we were in the process of closing down, so excused myself and kept on my way...

will be back on track w/ the workouts tomorrow...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

hmmm...Mikey was releasing some Phaermones last night....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

There goes Mikey, big pimpin'...or medium pimpin', at the very least...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hmmm...Mikey was releasing some Phaermones last night....


yeah...I was 'dangerous' that night...yet..still went home alone....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well honey, unless she was lookin' for a booty call -- you'd want to get to know her more first anyway...if I know my Mikey


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2006)

Booty calls are goooood


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well honey, unless she was lookin' for a booty call -- you'd want to get to know her more first anyway...if I know my Mikey


oh...I wanna get to know here...there were just a couple others there that could have taken care of that other need.....
sorry...been a while for me....wanna break that streak...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well....I did have a dream about you the other night.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope I was good...'cause in my mind...I am! 



feel free to PM the details! (If I am getting ANY action...real or fantasized....I wanna know about it!)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Good stuff Brother Burner, AKA Saint Mojo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

10 July 06
CHEST / BIs

Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*5, 100*5, 100*5, 100*5

DB Bench Press:
100*4, 100*4, 75*9, 50*13
--compound set--
BB Curls:
65*10, 85*8, 105*5, 105*5

Decline DB Bench Press:
85*6, 85*6, 85*4
--compound set--
Standing Cambered Bar Preacher Curls:
65*6, 65*6, 65*5, 65*8 

Cable Flyes:
High: 50*10, Med: 50*10
Low: 40*10, Med: 40*10

**Time.
**not too bad for 1st full workout. 
**wrists didn't like the preacher curls
**pretty wore ot by the time I got to the cable flyes

***hauled it home, made a couple calls, then commenced to do a fast-n-furious 'once over' on the house....looks pretty good, if I do say so...smells good too....yanked the old grill off my patio...(pretty much destroying it...) rolled the new one thru the house. (brand new, never used = clean) even had time to shave and shower.
***so...Mike's Steak, Spirits and Sleep Emporium is back in business.
...awaiting arrival of first 'customer'...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2006)

hey, not too bad for being such a slacker lately....maybe you are on to something here///

hmmmm....

slack off for a month, work out hard for a week, slack off for 2 weeks, work out hard for 2 days, etc, rinse, repeat......

the Burner Plan


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats a Great w/o BRothher, uh, should I say Saint Burner!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG another workout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey, not too bad for being such a slacker lately....maybe you are on to something here///
> 
> hmmmm....
> 
> ...


nope. notta good plan....4 days a week, consisstantly. (that may be a foreign word for you, Stew; it means: To stick with the same thing several times without change)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG another workout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I should get pics...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

well, last nigt was a good night. Overall. The ex came over. we talked, had some margs, steak on the new grill.
Watched a skiing movie then went to bed. Sorry, nothing over a PG-17 rating.. 
but was nice to wake up to somone other than the cat... 
chest / arms are feeling it this am...legs are a little tired..but I'm gonna rip 'em this afternoon!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. notta good plan....4 days a week, consisstantly. (that may be a foreign word for you, Stew; it means: To stick with the same thing several times without change)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

Is this THE ex that you really liked?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, last nigt was a good night. Overall. The ex came over. we talked, had some margs, steak on the new grill.
> Watched a skiing movie then went to bed. Sorry, nothing over a PG-17 rating..
> but was nice to wake up to somone other than the cat...
> chest / arms are feeling it this am...legs are a little tired..but I'm gonna rip 'em this afternoon!


 
what is exactly involved in a PG-17 rating???

oh and speaking of ex's, is it bad to have wildly vivid (and downright wild) dreams about one of your ex's, even when you are sleeping next to your wife???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Is this THE ex that you really liked?


that is correct, sir...had thought we were gonna get married way back when...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> what is exactly involved in a PG-17 rating???
> 
> oh and speaking of ex's, is it bad to have wildly vivid (and downright wild) dreams about one of your ex's, even when you are sleeping next to your wife???


can't answer...never been married...but I guess fantasy is ok...just don't act upon it...  

PG-17....2nd base...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> what is exactly involved in a PG-17 rating???
> 
> oh and speaking of ex's, is it bad to have wildly vivid (and downright wild) dreams about one of your ex's, even when you are sleeping next to your wife???




 ... for me, no, because she would usually join us.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that is correct, sir...had thought we were gonna get married way back when...



Is this a good thing then?  Or are you proceeding with caution?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... for me, no, because she would usually join us.


forget Vegas, brotha...I'm comming to visit you....you Canadians can party!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Is this a good thing then? Or are you proceeding with caution?


dunno. part of me really wants her back. She, again...says she doens't want kids.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dunno. part of me really wants her back. She, again...says she doens't want kids.



And you want children?  If that is the case, then you're better off with just a booty call or nothing.  The children issue is a big one.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> forget Vegas, brotha...I'm comming to visit you....you Canadians can party!



partying in Vegas is even better ... what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

...well...it IS closer....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

ok...have access to my 'fitness facility'...was just walking thru, seeing if I can get in decent workouts...nope. Jus things missing, not enough weights...
so...still gonna use my gym. New plan of attack: (In theory) Wake up and come directly here. Jump on treadmill or something....laps or sprints in parking lot, come in and shower here, and start work...then get outta here and lift.
looks good on 'paper'...

I'd be happy to get my fat ass back down to 175lbs...seems kinda small, but that's about as heavy as I'd be if I were about 10% BF...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... for me, no, because she would usually join us.


 
you lucky bastard


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I must concour...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you lucky bastard



_sometimes_ it's good to be me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!! Hope it all works out to your advantage!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

heh heh...me too!  Thanks Arch!
Change of plan: AM gonna do leg tomorrow...still sore and very wiped out.
Barely got home from work..took a nap...then had to go to the other office.
I'm gonna go see Pirates tonight.
Looks like the mad rush is over.

Got another phone #..  Friend of mine from downtown....she manages the piercing pagoda here in the same mall...walked past....said howdy and left w/ her number....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

you big STUD!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Got another phone #..  Friend of mine from downtown....she manages the piercing pagoda here in the same mall...walked past....said howdy and left w/ her number....




ahhhhhhh ... pierced ladies


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

piercing pagoda???   raaaaawwwwwrrrrrrr!!!

Good job you big stud!

Ooooooh, you've been called stud twice!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

God next he'll want us all to see his prince albert!

Good work my man!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God next he'll want us all to see his prince albert!



The ole PA ... it certainly is a conversation starter if vacationing at a nude resort like ......... Hedo


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God next he'll want us all to see his prince albert!
> 
> Good work my man!


you sir...may refer to yours as 'prince'...mine: KING!

HA! HAR! WHOO!!!!

and I am STILL sore!

Ok..Pirates: GOOD movie. LONG. don't think it was as good as the 1st, but still very entertaining. Jonny Depp made it again....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> The ole PA ... it certainly is a conversation starter if vacationing at a nude resort like ......... Hedo




AHEEEMM....did anyone fail to see that NT just told us he has a PA?

I think I'm gonna need proof either way


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

besides a young rich, spoiled royal kid..what or who is a PA????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2006)

From one male to another B, it's probaby rule # 13 in the male handbook:
though shall not discuss what a PA is between.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lemme see...
the good book states:
Rule #12:
Thall shalt not hit in your best friend's hot new girlfriend while he went tothe bathroom...
Rule #13:
That shall not discuss in any shape or form his or his friend's pe....
WHOA!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Lemme see...
> Rule #13:
> That shall not discuss in any shape or form his or his friend's pe....
> WHOA!


exactly!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna need proof either way


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

*er...*

PA?!?!?!....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> PA?!?!?!....


 
Does that frighten you???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

Quick! Bridge call! Dr. Ruth AND Dr. Phill!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

ummm yeah,...so how bout that American League comeback last night?? 

ok ok


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

back to topic? I wanna hear about this from Billie...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

er...lets not go there....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

too late. have 1st class, round trip ticket....'Pandora's Box' has been opened...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2006)

this ride ought to be fun


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> this ride ought to be fun


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Either it scares her or she's been hurt by one or she doesn't know what it is.

I for one think it's sexy and oh my gosh does it feel goo.....oooh, I may just need to shut the hell up


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

look who just jopined us today.....Ms Fitty...c'mon down! Sit right here on the couch next to me and tell us all about it...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh man, I leave for a day, come back and peircings are flying around like the wind, WhoaaA!!! LOL!!!

Hope your day is going good Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

evidently...with NT...piercings aren't the only things flying around in the wind here.... 
Hey Archie! Am doing well over all...you?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Does that frighten you???



I won't lie, it frightens me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> what is exactly involved in a PG-17 rating???



Rated G - No one gets the girl.
Rated PG - The good guy gets the girl.
Rated PG-17 - The bad guy gets the girl.
Rated X - Everyone gets the girl.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn Burner's journal is geting all the action today


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know what a PA is...I don't have a D- - - and it makes me hurt to see one...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rated G - No one gets the girl.
> Rated PG - The good guy gets the girl.
> Rated PG-17 - The bad guy gets the girl.
> Rated X - Everyone gets the girl.



that's good


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I for one think it's sexy and oh my gosh does it feel goo.....oooh, I may just need to shut the hell up


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rated G - No one gets the girl.
> Rated PG - The good guy gets the girl.
> Rated PG-17 - The bad guy gets the girl.
> Rated X - Everyone gets the girl.


then...I was a naughty boy....I should be spanked....Dev! Get over here and do your duty!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I won't lie, it frightens me!


 
I would hope so!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Damn Burner's journal is geting all the action today


great...my journal's getting more action than I am...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

...that wasn't a joke...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

likin' the new avi, billie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Isn't it cute?  I'm gonna try to change mine tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

ilike your new one too! Looka that bicep!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Jul 13, 2006

Delts / Tris

Seated BB Mil Press:
65*15, 95*8, 135*5, 135*5, 135*5, 135*4

Standing Lateral Raises:
25*10, 40*5/15*7, 40*4/15*8

CGBP:
135*5, 155*5, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5

Skull Crushers/CGBP:
4*75*5/5, 

DIPS:
4*BW+45*5

Rope Press Downs:
100*10

**time
***felt pretty good....kinda adapting a little of Stew's 5X5 idea...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Jul 13, 2006
> 
> Delts / Tris
> 
> ...


 
5x5 all the way


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

hiya hon...I have to work day shift tomorrow..can you let everyone know that I wont be on until about 5 or 6?? will you be on yahoo tomorrow night??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

hey good looking! Everybody will be anxiously waiting your arrival!
tomorrow? hmmm.....could be.... 
If I am home...which I probably will....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

stopped at the club last night to get my paycheck. 
They were doing a latex contest, and several of the waitresses and female bartenders got painted up. They had to at least wear a thong....the rest...wow.
Ok...they had pasties on their....but it didn't rally seem to matter.
There were beautiful bouncing breasts everywhere....with that sexy jiggle they do when they are unsupported....almost felt like I was in a National Geographic Urban Jungle movie....felt like going primal....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2006)

latex contest?  Sweet!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

I can't believe you didn't get in on that?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you didn't get in on that?



Me neither


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't look good in paint...plus..I didn't havea thong to wear...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don't look good in paint...plus..I didn't havea thong to wear...




Buddy!  You are the king of excuses!  Didn't you see Wedding Crashers??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

I own that on DVD.... 
...of course....my DVD player just broke... 

Well....I don't have any thongs....true story! wanna loan me one of yours?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 5x5 all the way



Looking good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

yeeeeaaaaah!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2006)

What is 5x5


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What is 5x5


5 sets of 5 reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

somebody...called my phone last night...somebody with an incredible sweet voice...even though she tried to sound tough....now...who could that have been????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What is 5x5



NT was hoping for 5 on 5 .... hahaha

What's shakin' NT?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> NT was hoping for 5 on 5 .... hahaha
> 
> What's shakin' NT?


or maybe...5 on 1....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

14 July 06:
Back:

SLDL:
4*135*10

Wide Grip Pull Ups: 
4*BW*5
Burner Pull Ups:
BW+25*5, BW+25*5, BW+25*5, BW+25*4

45 Degree DB Rows:
80*5, 90*5, 90*5, 90*5, 90*5

**Time
***Didn't wanna go heavier on the SLDL...'cause I didn't wanna take a chance w/ the lower back...will slowly work back into them

***Back is always the hardest workout for me to get intense with...I'm hoping thta once the strength comes back around, I can get 'revved' up about it again...

***oops...as I was walking out the door..realized I forgot to do shrugs...oh well...next week...


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow I did the same thing the other day and the exact same exercise. I was like "damn forgot my shrugs".


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

...and I enjoy doing them...oh well...on a schedule...gotta get in shower then to work. Have a good night.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2006)

Mornin Brother Burner!!! How bout throwin them (shrugs) in at the top of the SLDL's, like I do on the Rack Deads!!! Kills 2 birds with one stone that way you don't forget or leave them out!!!

Good lookin w/o too my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

hey Archie! I had actually thought about that while I was doing...
"Archie would do them...I should too"
kinda sad...I didn't use the straps while doing the SLDL's and even with the 4 sets of 10 @ 135lbs...my forearms / grip were screaming...after a few weeks, will ween myself off the straps again...after tendons have had a chance to strengthen up again....dont' want THOSE to put me back outta action...again...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

..and I also like doing shrugs w/ DB's....


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Shrugs with DB's are the best because of the full range of motion you can get.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey B...tried to call you back yesterday....hmmmm!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Shrugs with DB's are the best because of the full range of motion you can get.


 
I like watching people in the gym...do the STUPIDEST things....
Hey hero..why are you ROLLING YOUR SHOULDERS WHILE DOING SHRUGS??? 
Have u ever had some kid or some one come up to u...who uses incorrect form and try to correct you? THAT"S funny....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey B...tried to call you back yesterday....hmmmm!


sorry babe! I left the phone in the car on the charger.... 
u called this am too! did u get my text?


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Yep, love to bench and hear from the 16 year old kid say "hey lift your butt off the bench it makes you lift more weight". Thats a classic.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Shrugs with DB's are the best because of the full range of motion you can get.



Right, much easier to get full ROM with DBs, but unfortunately, the gym I go to has DBs only to 120.


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah I know the feeling I have been to plenty where the DB's only go to 100 or even worse 80!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Right, much easier to get full ROM with DBs, but unfortunately, the gym I go to has DBs only to 120.


yours too? That's ok....once I can do them again...whatever exercise. (ok, I can already shrug them w/ straps) Just add reps.

-or-
ONLY 120 POUNDS! THAT IS OUTRAGEOUS! WE NEED HELP! WE NEED...
C A P T A I N D E A D L I F T!!!!!!!!!!

was'sup, trips!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Yep, love to bench and hear from the 16 year old kid say "hey lift your butt off the bench it makes you lift more weight". Thats a classic.


saw thsi kid a couple months ago...think he was all of  140lbs...soaking wet...DB benching 70lbs....first...that is a respectable amount of weight...especially for someone so light. However, his form was so fooked up...just like you say...his body resembled the St. Lois Arch....and only doing partials to boot. U REALLY wanna go over to them and offer a tip of advice....but just can't....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> WE NEED HELP! WE NEED...
> C A P T A I N D E A D L I F T!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, he was a cool dude.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

:d


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got your text, was just coming back from the gym and wanted to say hello.

By the way....no


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> By the way....no


hhmm...story of my life.... 
going to Denver tonight...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

Had a good night in Denver.
I was gonna just go to the club as usual...friend called, said I need to get to Denver, to 'schmooze' w/ who could be my new boss in the near future.
"but, I have to work tonight."
"fuq that place, and get up here. make up a story...be here in an hour." -click
guess that phone conversation was over...
Actually, just told my boss the truth and that was all I needed.
had a good time....will find out alter today if there is a possibility...

AND....found out....my phone did not care for the spin cycle in the washing machine...so now have to go get another phone...oi.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> AND....found out....my phone did not care for the spin cycle in the washing machine...so now have to go get another phone...oi.



  They don't like to go swimmng in water troughs either.  I found that one out the hard way.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

They also don't like to take a dip in the pool....found that one out too!

Man, but those phones do get dirty, so sometimes you just gotta stick in the washer with some whites....that usually works better than darks...  

 burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

ladies!
Just got back from the store...new phone. Same phone. (Razor) Was gonna get that new Sliver, but really don't are obout ITunes....so...
um...what were u doing in  apool w/ clothes on??? silly girl....


water trough? fall off a horse or something?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

did I miss something here...what was Tam-Tam saying no for???

hiya Burnsy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

g'day, my southern belle! 
She aid no somewhere? hmm...don't recall...but..I am just used to women telling me 'no'...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> By the way....no


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

gotcha...u might wanna ask her direct....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh....that meant that I didn't get any!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

me neither.... what's wrong with us???? 
)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

B ... you need to move here.     There are a few cuties here who need a good man to make their daily lives fulfilled.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

tis an idea....
hoping to hear good things about that job in Denver....that would be a good start...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tis an idea....
> hoping to hear good things about that job in Denver....that would be a good start...


Heres hopeing my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

There's a couple new pics posted in a journal.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

I hear it's pretty damn hot out there!!  In the 100's ???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

105 here yesterday.  105 - 106 here today!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

nearly 100. looks like its been a heatwave all over!
But...we had a nice rain last night....brought the heat down...

'morning Dev! THAT's a great way to start a day!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

it hit 98 here in NY yesterday, supposed to get to 100 or so today too...UGHHHHH....it's fricken nasty hot, especially when you gotta work in a HOT school with limited A/C....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

PUSSY! 
Ahhh...back when I was in school....I'd have to walk uphill...BOTH ways...in blinding sun AND driving blizzards...AT THE SAME TIME! You people have it SO easy nowadays....with your cars...and running water...and air conditioning...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> PUSSY!
> Ahhh...back when I was in school....I'd have to walk uphill...BOTH ways...in blinding sun AND driving blizzards...AT THE SAME TIME! You people have it SO easy nowadays....with your cars...and running water...and air conditioning...


 
SHHHHH!!! be very very quiet....you hear that???  it's my tiny violin playing a special song just for you.....and it;s called "Cry Me a River"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

I LOVE that song!

was'sup, Stew! Stupid @)@#)(Q#I)(#*)(#$U!!!! drivers won't upload...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I LOVE that song!
> 
> was'sup, Stew! Stupid @)@#)(Q#I)(#*)(#$U!!!! drivers won't upload...


 
Welcome to my world....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

been in yer world for years now, sir....sometimes, it's a beautiful thing...others..it's Jersey....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

since you got 3 workouts last week....U HAVE MAIL!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

from....the lake?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Burner???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

the sun still comes up, then goes down...taxes and gas prices go up...
hmm....that's about it...

Hi Archie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jul 18, 2006

CHEST / BIS
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*3, 245*4, 245*4, 245*4, 225*6

Inc. Bench Press:
135*5, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5, 135*8
--compound set--
BB Curl:
65*10, 85*8, 105*5, 105*4, 105*4

Dec. DB Bench Press:
4*75*8
--compound--
Standing DB Preacher Curls:
4*30*8

Run the Rack Hammer Curls:
40*3, 35*2, 25*5...spent

**got to the gym after I left the real estate center. (9:20pm)
**dunno what it is, have a hard time getting the intensity up w/ BB nowadays. (DB benchers were taken, so had to improvise)
**do know that by the time I was finished, I was soaking w/ sweat and was pretty tired, so I must have done some good working...

***ALMOST took some pics last night...but da-am...I look bad...so...nope. Sorry


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

no pics?? Not even for me????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2006)

Yah B ... where's the pics for the ladies?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah NT...you need to post pics too!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

if ya wanna know what I look like: Go watch any of the Austin Powers series w/ Fat astard in them and you will have a good idea of what I look like..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hiya Billie!

Hey NT! How's things?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey B ... things are pretty good here.

Billie darlin' ... the one shot of me in my gallery is pretty much how I look now ... except the hair is now braided with what I've called fire (orange, red and yellow hair) braided into mine.    That's the beauty of not wanting change ... I stay the same all year round.  I might be a tad bigger than in that pic, but not by much.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey B ... things are pretty good here.


How's the family, big pappa pump? Wife, kid, puppies?
How much longer till your daughter starts into dating range? Poor guy...

"Son, I've got 3 acres and a shovel. I am not to be trifled with"


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How's the family, big pappa pump? Wife, kid, puppies?
> How much longer till your daughter starts into dating range? Poor guy...
> 
> "Son, I've got 3 acres and a shovel. I am not to be trifled with"



family - great! check
wife - great! check ... still trying to walk as often as she can for the 60km two day woalk mid August
daughter - great! check... ahhhhh, that day is soon approaching.  She is now all about makeup and what she wears and how she looks.  
puppies - great! check ... kind of calming down ... a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

uh-oh...so boys are all icky now to her....

I kinda like my 'Uncle Mike' status with my '4 nieces'. I know I am not supposed todo it...but I do have a favorite: The 13 year old. She's smart as a whip, sociable and knows what she wants. (to be an astronaut) 
the oldest is a book  worm, so we don't talk alot...the two youngest...are cute as a button. (the youngest, Cassey...tries the 'push out the lower lip and pout when she doesn't get her way. I've even told her that doesn't work on me...I will just look at her...laugh and keep on doing what we were doing...she eventually falls in line)

I was even given a nice compliment the other night...that I will makea good father. Hmm...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if ya wanna know what I look like: Go watch any of the Austin Powers series w/ Fat astard in them and you will have a good idea of what I look like..


 
first of all....... 

secondly....GET IN MY BELLY!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> first of all.......
> 
> secondly....GET IN MY BE.....!


oh...u naughty, naughty girl.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

Solid w/o BRother Burner!!! Take some pics, if I can put my Fat Butt in my gallery, then you can post your pics!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o BRother Burner!!! Take some pics, if I can put my Fat Butt in my gallery, then you can post your pics!!!


um...archie....sir...if YOU are fat..then I must be morbidly obese... 

I taped my waist this am right after I woke up...and I am UP 1/2 inch!!!!    WTF???It's the middle of summer...AND I AM GETTING FATTER?????? 

I had to stay later at work to make up my hours, then had to drive ot east to take pics of the new home my clients are having built. (I'm such a good, full service kind of guy)

Then went to parent's for dinner. (they live on other end of same street)
My favorite Niece was there as well as a couple of her cousins, so I played catch with them till dinner then got home in time to go to bed.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll bet the 1/2" is water...I retain a lot in the summer too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

I REALLY have to start running.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2006)

enough of "I should ... I gotta ... I outta"
Let's just read "I lifted x ... I ran xx"

No more postponing till tomorrow or Monday ... let's make a plan to do it today.  Any reason you can't run today my friend?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

I outta take your advice into consideration....


'cause I have just enuf time to go lift after I leave here and then at my other job.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2006)

If I need to harrass you each and everyday, then I can do that.  I do it to my wife, so I'm really experienced at being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

20 July 06
BACK/ TRAPS

Deads:
135*10, 225*8, 315*4, 365*2, 385*1!!!!!  

Burner Pull Ups:
*10, *9, *6, 64 
WG Burner Pull Ups (used the front to back tops of the curling cage):
*6, *4, *4

BO Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 185*4, 185*4, 185*4

BB Shrugs:
4*185*12

***Not an overall bad workout!
***see the deads??? WAHOO!!!!  1st time I've gone heavy on those in YEARS! (I was watching Sean's home videos and was inspired) 
- BTW: THOSE WERE FRIGGIN HEAVY!!!! Wasn't sure I was gonna get it up..no straps, opposing grip. I stood up straight, but not as good as I could have...I WANT THAT 405 back!!!  

***pull ups were still disappointing, but will keep hammering away at them.

***rows were ok...want 225lbs back soon too!


***just saw stewarts' pics....dam.... STEW: You're lookin' good, son...I've got work to do!  

Looking forward to hammering the delts and tris tomorrow!  

VANITY MOMENT: If I can just melt off this 35lbs of crap off me...I'd probably look pretty good...one day at a time, eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2006)

nice workout, your still pretty damn strong.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> enough of "I should ... I gotta ... I outta"
> Let's just read "I lifted x ... I ran xx"
> 
> No more postponing till tomorrow or Monday ... let's make a plan to do it today.  Any reason you can't run today my friend?


 C'mon Mikey, get too it!!!! You and I still have our own friendly competition going on so get with the program!!!! 

Oh, and great w/o Mike...I want to see more of that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> nice workout, your still pretty damn strong.


trying to stay ahead of you, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> C'mon Mikey, get too it!!!! You and I still have our own friendly competition going on so get with the program!!!!
> 
> Oh, and great w/o Mike...I want to see more of that!


Hey Roc!
dang skippy! Thanks, me too! 
oh...and I am SORE....it's a beautiful thing...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 20 July 06
> BACK/ TRAPS
> 
> Deads:
> ...


 
hey, keep the workouts coming burn....see, I guess you're a perfect example of how you don't lose so much strength after a layoff, cause these were some nice weights, especially the 385 dead, that is awesome!

I am doing my 5x5 deads and the 280 I did last week almost crippled me, and you bang out a 385 without any practice....nice  

although I gotta ask you, how can you be disappointed by your 4th set of pullups??? 64??  DAMN! shouldn't that be a world record or something? 

And, I think I am looking alright, although I have to admit, I am not really concentrating on "looking good" as a goal right now.  right now my goal is size and strength, of course I don't want to wind up looking like a sumo wrestler when I am done, but my diet sucks, I just try to eat a good amount of protein at each meal, of course, I am eating too many carbs, but don't we all.  Hopefully the bike rides will help, but damn, my legs are sore every day with this program, between the squatting, deadlifting and bike riding, my legs are probably gonna be overtrained.  keeping an eye on that, but that's for the kind words .  If I wind up "looking good" after this cycle while being strong as $hit, then it will just be bonus money!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2006)

hope you have a good weekend honey!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

u too, boo.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey, keep the workouts coming burn....see, I guess you're a perfect example of how you don't lose so much strength after a layoff, cause these were some nice weights, especially the 385 dead, that is awesome!
> 
> I am doing my 5x5 deads and the 280 I did last week almost crippled me, and you bang out a 385 without any practice....nice
> 
> ...


thanks, but....as u see...no leg workout this weeks...so they were fresh.
I'm gonna have to look into riding my bike a bit each day as you do!
ha! I wish I could do 64....dang fat finger....

well..if u feel that u are overtraining your legs...chances are....
maybe cut one day out? A GOOOOD day of leg traning will leave me with DOMS for several days....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks, but....as u see...no leg workout this weeks...so they were fresh.
> I'm gonna have to look into riding my bike a bit each day as you do!
> ha! I wish I could do 64....dang fat finger....
> 
> ...


 
well that's the thing...when you manipulate your training to hit muscles more than once a week, you need to be diligent in what you do, so you don't get the dreaded DOMS for several days.  you do enough to stimulate something, but not enough to annihilate the muscle.

I gotta tell you, I have been doing my bodyparts more than once a week for a while now, and it definitely is the way to go, IMO.  The trick is finding a good schedule to work on, but once you find it, it is much better, I feel anyway.

You can destroy your legs say on monday by doing 3 sets of squats, 3 sets of leg presses, 3 sets of SLDL, and 3 sets of ham curls and work out again next monday, or you can do 3 sets of squats and 3 sets of ham curls on monday and then be able to do the 3 sets of leg presses and 3 sets of SLDLs on say, thursday cause mondays workout didn't overly destroy your muscles.  Plus, you will use more weight on each individual exercise cause the volume is less and you will start the leg press fresh as opposed to being already half crippled from the squats.  In the end, which way is gonna win?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

that's what I was running before. My 'Cycle II'. 
Everything heavy the 1st two days. Medium, different exercises the last 2.
I liked it.Will do it again in September.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well that's the thing...when you manipulate your training to hit muscles more than once a week, you need to be diligent in what you do, so you don't get the dreaded DOMS for several days.  you do enough to stimulate something, but not enough to annihilate the muscle.
> 
> I gotta tell you, I have been doing my bodyparts more than once a week for a while now, and it definitely is the way to go, IMO.  The trick is finding a good schedule to work on, but once you find it, it is much better, I feel anyway.
> 
> You can destroy your legs say on monday by doing 3 sets of squats, 3 sets of leg presses, 3 sets of SLDL, and 3 sets of ham curls and work out again next monday, or you can do 3 sets of squats and 3 sets of ham curls on monday and then be able to do the 3 sets of leg presses and 3 sets of SLDLs on say, thursday cause mondays workout didn't overly destroy your muscles.  Plus, you will use more weight on each individual exercise cause the volume is less and you will start the leg press fresh as opposed to being already half crippled from the squats.  In the end, which way is gonna win?




Now you're thinking!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what I was running before. My 'Cycle II'.
> Everything heavy the 1st two days. Medium, different exercises the last 2.
> I liked it.Will do it again in September.



September ????????   Man you are a planner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

well, this month is over, more or less...so might as well stick with my 'cycle I' = 1 body part per day, per week all thru August, and then in September...Cycle II.
One month rotations.

I was gonna try the push / leg / pull idea, but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

5x5 routine!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

that's kinda what I am doing now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

you should try the "official" one....it is quite good (so far that is)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

Excellent w/o my Friend!!! Congrats on the Deads too!!! I just pulled my first ever 405, of course it was a rack dead from right about shin level, so I guess that doesn't count, but oh well!!!

I wonder Why Brother Fishy doesn't like Animal products............. How did you like them???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks! I did 405 once a LONG time ago...that was HEAVY....
I like them. (animal packs) I am still working on the vitamins.
I do get tired oftaking  mass pills, but I thought they seemed to work...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Fantastic workout.  Just reading 385 dead lift has my lower back screaming at me,   "Don't _EVEN _think about doing that!"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout. Just reading 385 dead lift has my lower back screaming at me,  "Don't _EVEN _think about doing that!"


spank you! 
 just getting ready..wanna wrassle?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

21 July 06
DELTS / TRIS:
Sitting DB Military Press:
30*15, 50*8, 70*0   4*50*8

Close Grip Bench Press:
135*8, 4*185*5
--compound set--
Standing Lateral Raise:
25*8, 4*35*5

Behind Head DB Press:
55*8, 3*75*5
--compound set--
BO Lateral Raise:
4*35*6

Wide Grip Upright Rows:
2*70*10

Dips:
3*BW*10

**Time
***Really Annoyed I couldn't get the 70's up...maybe still tired from chest?? 
***Left elbow wsa inflamed from this workout...worked thru it.

***overall, good workout...tried to keep tempo up.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice w/out, Burner.  Good to see you at it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks Py! I'm enjoying the DOMS too! 

BAR STORIES!:
Friday Night pretty much sucked. Some of the Denver Nuggets showed up. (whoop-ti-friggin'-doo)They were thugs...all of them. Sorry..correction; they are rich thugs. That place whent ghetto...fast. Hate to say that...but 'cause the Nuggets were allowed to dress any dam way they wanted...dresscode went out the door. On a good note, no problems. Kinda funny; shoulda seen all the gold diggers trying to get into their private party. THEY were theonly problem.
'Ma'am, y'all need to leave. We are closed. The Nuggets wil be out sson after the crowd has left and then going over to  the View (sister club across street) for after hours. Go get into line and u can try again there.

or....
ladies, discussion is over. You have two options. (I LOVE using this one!) You may walk out like a lady, or we'll take you out. But, you are leaving. Now.

SATURDAY:
Much better night. Maybe the mojo was flowing. Dunno. But was good. Ran into a girl to whom I hadn't seen in months...good news: She is getting divorced. She is friends w/ mutual friend. So...am gonna keep in contact....maybe..by the time I close a couple of these clients (knock on wood) I will be able to date...and so shall she....

Also ran into another couple of girl-friends. 
overall, decent weekend.

We did carry / throw one guy out...but I was only there for support. (opened a hole thru the crowd for the other bouncers to remove him)
Again, I digress: No matter how bad-ass you may be, or in most cases, THINK you are...there are going to be more of us than you...and you are going to be leaving.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 24, 2006)

the Denver who?   

Similar story ... I was in Calgary for 'training' and went out on the company for a few drinks.  Well, I ended up in THE cowboy bar downtown.  The Calgary Flames are huge in Calgary (NHL hockey team).  A few show up after a playoff game ... and you'd thought royality had landed.  I was sitting next to them, not knowing who they were, until I heard the whispers starting around them.  Funny to see the women come a swarming.    What I didn't really like was the attitude of the three players.  They must have thought they were royality.  Not being a Calgarian, I kept my "you guys aren't that good and yoiu're not even on the first line" comment to myself   I guess I see myself as different.  If I was a celebrity and walked into a public place, I wouldn't think I was better than those around me ... why, because those around me afford me the luxury of being a celebrity.  Would I get annoyed at the constant questions ... sure, I think most do, but if you choose to become a celebrity, that comes with the territory.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE the bar stories, makes me want to actually be a bouncer for a weekend, just to kick some ass!!   Not to mention the chicks


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the Denver who?
> 
> Similar story ... I was in Calgary for 'training' and went out on the company for a few drinks. Well, I ended up in THE cowboy bar downtown. The Calgary Flames are huge in Calgary (NHL hockey team). A few show up after a playoff game ... and you'd thought royality had landed. I was sitting next to them, not knowing who they were, until I heard the whispers starting around them. Funny to see the women come a swarming.  What I didn't really like was the attitude of the three players. They must have thought they were royality. Not being a Calgarian, I kept my "you guys aren't that good and yoiu're not even on the first line" comment to myself  I guess I see myself as different. If I was a celebrity and walked into a public place, I wouldn't think I was better than those around me ... why, because those around me afford me the luxury of being a celebrity. Would I get annoyed at the constant questions ... sure, I think most do, but if you choose to become a celebrity, that comes with the territory.


 
Do you remember who they were?  Cause they certainly shouldn't have been walking around thinking they are God's gift to the earth, especially since they are not even first line hockey players!!

If I wasn't an NHL star, I would just be so greatful that people actually recognized me and hang out with them as opposed to look down on them.  Even if I was a star, I would probably hang, but then again, you and me aren't in their positions, we can say all we want how we would act, but we never would know how we would truly act, unless we were in their shoes...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I LOVE the bar stories, makes me want to actually be a bouncer for a weekend, just to kick some ass!!  Not to mention the chicks


hmm..I think the missus wold object to the chicks part...but then again, if u pull out your handy dandy man manual and follow along:
It isn't cheating if in another zip code. So, go be a bouncer in Manhatten..and all will be fine...



Hey NT! I am right there with ya....I was tempted to so to one of them: I got free tickets to one of yalls games a couple years back...you ALMOST won that game...  (ok..I didn't...he was nearly 7ft tall..and at least 260? I'm good..but have my limits...)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Do you remember who they were?  Cause they certainly shouldn't have been walking around thinking they are God's gift to the earth, especially since they are not even first line hockey players!!
> 
> If I wasn't an NHL star, I would just be so greatful that people actually recognized me and hang out with them as opposed to look down on them.  Even if I was a star, I would probably hang, but then again, you and me aren't in their positions, we can say all we want how we would act, but we never would know how we would truly act, unless we were in their shoes...



No ... I barely remember members from our hockey team. 

That is very true ... until you walk a mile in their shoes ...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

I met a couple of the Blues players in a bar after a playoff win against the Avalance a couple of years ago.  All very down to earth guys.  My cousin was there, and he knows a friend of one of the players.  He called his buddy over to say hi, they drifted over and bought us a round.  Nice guys.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I met a couple of the Blues players in a bar after a playoff win against the Avalance a couple of years ago.  All very down to earth guys.  My cousin was there, and he knows a friend of one of the players.  He called his buddy over to say hi, they drifted over and bought us a round.  Nice guys.



I'm willing to bet that most are like you described.  we've only mete a few 'celebs' and they've all been very nice.  Only the hockey players that once seemed a bit arrogant.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Brother Burner, Great stories, hope it "works" out for ya with the girl!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet that most are like you described. we've only mete a few 'celebs' and they've all been very nice. Only the hockey players that once seemed a bit arrogant.


 
I once met the members of the band Seether before they were "marginally" popular right after their first album came out.  I took a girl out to dinner for her birthday and we were gonna go see them play afterwards, however she decided to want to go to a restaurant like over an hour away from where they were playing, so to make a long story short, we missed them perform....BUT, I hung out with the guys at the bar, the singer bought me like 4 beers, we had a great time.  He was supposed to talk to the people at his record company to get me a demo opportunity, since at the time I was a drummer in a band, needless to say that never happened, but they were cool guys nonetheless


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2006)

'm not big into make the big deal about celebs as they are just regular people with a few more dollars than me.  My wife chatted with Snoop dog in Vegas.  She asked if I wanted to come, but I feel silly making a walk over to say "hi".  Besides, we were in a strip club and the girls were   ... needless to say, when the girl my wife was waiting for came on stage, conv with the Snoopster was over quickly.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 'm not big into make the big deal about celebs as they are just regular people with a few more dollars than me.  My wife chatted with Snoop dog in Vegas.  She asked if I wanted to come, but I feel silly making a walk over to say "hi".  Besides, we were in a strip club and the girls were   ... needless to say, when the girl my wife was waiting for came on stage, conv with the Snoopster was over quickly.



Like we've said many times before, we ALL envy you


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2006)

happy Tuesday, hon


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

you just made it worthwhile to have gotten out of bed, Ms. Billie...

How's you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you just made it worthwhile to have gotten out of bed, Ms. Billie...
> 
> How's you?



I think I see your problem with the ladies, Burner.  That should have read "you just made it worthwhile to have gotten *into* bed, Ms. Billie."


----------



## BritChick (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Burner, popping by, hope life is treating you well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think I see your problem with the ladies, Burner. That should have read "you just made it worthwhile to have gotten *into* bed, Ms. Billie."


well...she IS married....that's why I have my Billie clone on order...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Burner, popping by, hope life is treating you well!


.
I'm still breathing....guess that's something....


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

Throwing bitches out of the bar doesnt count as a workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2006)

says you, sir...some of them are pretty scrappy!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Throwing bitches out of the bar doesnt count as a workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

well, it's Thursday...
Still no workout yet this week.  How the hell did that happen? Monday and Tuesday got away from me...I was all set for yesterday...but ran out of time.
Had a massage date last night...after a bunch of errends...so didn't have time.
Flew thru the house, doing a once over, cleaning it. Ran some errands....then got home with 10 mintues to spare..took a shower and then she showed up.
I got to work late this morning...and have to now go directly from here to the other office. = no workout...oi. I may have to stop at friend's job on way home to discuss his options for selling his place...so no workout tonight either...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2006)

I wish I got a massage!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2006)

not from you though..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2006)

sick bastard!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Heya bud just catchin up in here!  Same ol it looks like!

Message mmmmm I'ma get one done at my gym we have an in house one and she is AWSOME!  Only like a dollar a minute!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, it's Thursday...
> Still no workout yet this week.  How the hell did that happen?



 

Ooooh, pick me, pick me!  I know.  

It's because you didn't go to the gym.     Now, what's my prize?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> not from you though..


thank you for clarifying that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud just catchin up in here! Same ol it looks like!
> 
> Message mmmmm I'ma get one done at my gym we have an in house one and she is AWSOME! Only like a dollar a minute!


hey!
Yeah...in a holding pattern..till these people actually BUY the house...so I can get the hell outta this business.
Still no work on that Denver job. Friend who may be hooking me up w/ it...just had an interview for another job that pays INSANE $$...put it this way...his bonuses are more that what I make in a year and I make decent money.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Ooooh, pick me, pick me! I know.
> 
> It's because you didn't go to the gym.  Now, what's my prize?


Ok, I will pass on this gem from me to you....it was fortold to me my the Dali lama himself:
On your deathbed, you will have complete consciousness.

There ya go.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

Let's see...7 days w/outa workout..who knew...I am gonna say I was observing the birth of the newest family member of the 'moomba clan'...
So, back at tomorrow...


Bar stories:
Got a few smooches from about 4 different girls on Friday. Was in a good mood...guess it was portrayed. 
Hmm....note to sealf: Women still seem to find me at least a little attractive...imagine how they'd respond to my being 40lbs leaner... 

Saturday:
Ran into this REALLY hot girl....beautiful, seductive...kinda like Devlin..but this one lives here...  She just moved back from California...and gonna get a job at the club again...hmm..ya never know.

Had a few fights. Nothing big. 
But...was one guy I really wanted to knock out. My fault...I wasn't aggressive enough.
This scrub looking guy....brought in his stripper girlfriend. She was basically wearing nothing. Tube top over her big implants. (nothing wrong with that) and a mini-skirt...when I say..mini...I mean MINI skirt. Well, evidently, that was all she was wearing. She was up on an elevated platform,and at certain times, she was showing off...everything. Not that that's a bad thing....except..with nudity...we can lose our liquor license.
So, I got to be the ashole and tell her to either put on some panties...or just dance on the floor where nobody can see her...well..her.
The BF...was a dick. Said something that if she couldn't dance...they would leave. I'm a nice guy...I just put my hand on his shoulder as he stormed by to say that they didn't have to leave...but he cut me off by saying: Don't fuqqing touch me"
REALLY????
All I had time for was to laugh in his face....I really wanted to goad him into getting pissed and swing on me....

Ah well.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Bar stories:
> 
> 
> Saturday:
> ...




  Umm well Thanks.  If only .......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

well...I call em as I see em!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Had a few fights. Nothing big.
> But...was one guy I really wanted to knock out. My fault...I wasn't aggressive enough.
> This scrub looking guy....brought in his stripper girlfriend. She was basically wearing nothing. Tube top over her big implants. (nothing wrong with that) and a mini-skirt...when I say..mini...I mean MINI skirt. Well, evidently, that was all she was wearing. She was up on an elevated platform,and at certain times, she was showing off...everything. Not that that's a bad thing....except..with nudity...we can lose our liquor license.
> So, I got to be the ashole and tell her to either put on some panties...or just dance on the floor where nobody can see her...well..her.



... hhmmmmm, deju vu.   I've lived that exact story ... although when told to have the missus off the table, I wasn't ready to 'throw down' 

Ah, the youth of today.  So much anger.  Eveyone is ready to fight over the smallest of things.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think he definately had some inferiority issues? Looking like he had to show off his trophy girl friend?
But...yeah...I'd have hooked him up....been a nice tension breaker for me...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Let's see...7 days w/outa workout..who knew...I am gonna say I was observing the birth of the newest family member of the 'moomba clan'...
> So, back at tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


 
now, do bouncers have a legal right to beat the crap out of people and not face consequences?  for example, if this guy swung at you and you and the other bouncers proceeded to beat the living crap out of him and tossed him outside onto the street, can he like press charges for assault or sue you guys?  Cause if he can't, then hell, I am getting a job bouncing, cause God knows, I need to unload on a few faces and I think I would be a much happier and calmer person


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2006)

Those types always seem to ... the ones with good looking gfs always seem to have a chip on their shoulder.  I've had to intervene a few times when going out with this one couple.  The gals would hit the dance floor, steam it up and of course, the guys all want to get involved.    I just tell him, the girls will let them know when they have crossed the line.  And when they do, we politely step in and give them their space.  If not, we usually know the guys like you and give them the nod to help out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> now, do bouncers have a legal right to beat the crap out of people and not face consequences? for example, if this guy swung at you and you and the other bouncers proceeded to beat the living crap out of him and tossed him outside onto the street, can he like press charges for assault or sue you guys? Cause if he can't, then hell, I am getting a job bouncing, cause God knows, I need to unload on a few faces and I think I would be a much happier and calmer person


techically...no. But, as I think NT said...if this guy engages me toe to toe...I don't get paid enough to take the punishment...hence my having him strike first..  We also have CSPD right outside as well...so u take him out...and press charges on him for assault... 

now, this one guy some time back that I did throw out...tried to sue us. funny thing is...I never touched him...other than restrained him, until I threw him out the door. Actually, his brother was the one who inflicted the damage. The thing that saved us (me and the club) were the security cameras. The whole thing was on video. They saw me pushing him out the doors...my falling backwards. (was more of a slinging then pushing and I lost my balance.) As I came back up...he punched ME in the face...(this was when I was on Andros) and it only pissed me off...which I think he saw...'cause he his eyes went:   when I started after him....he fell backwards to the ground..and I just stood over top of him, then told him to leave. Witnessed by manager and other bouncers...AND the video. No case.
So, those cameras work both ways...we've fired some boucers for being to excessive. 
I had to pull my friend off this one punk who he was taking out. theis kid was talking crap and flipping my friend off, who finally had enough and slammed the kid into a wall...I had to get in between, told friend to back off and I walked the dumbass the rest of the way out. (to keep my friend from being fired...he and I do a good job together keeping the peace on the floor)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

hi babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

look! A real southern belle..IN MY JOURNAL! WAHOO!
Hiya Billie!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2006)

With the "sue to save my rights" type of thinking now adays, I wouldn't put it past someone trying to engage a bouncer/security for exactly that reason.  I've only seen bouncers work in groups like B always says.  Thus really limiting the one on one confrontation.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

31 July 06

Chest:
Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15. 75*10, 100*5, 100*5, 100*4, 100*4  

DB Bench Press:
100*5, 100*5, 75*10, 52.5*12
--compound set--
Standing BB Curl:
65*10, 85*10

Smith Machine Decline Bench Press:
90*8, 90*8, 90*8, 90*8

**that tequila must have had an impact on me....  didn't expect to be that bad...
***EVERYTHING wsa friggin heavy today.
**/planned on doing compound sets..but evidently I went to the gym too late..and it got busy..and lost my bench I was curling on...hmm...maybe should have gone tothe curling cage...
***got off to a rocky start: left shoulder was bugging me..but i think that warm up set lossened it up...

**finished up in little over 1/2 hour.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

A workout


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2006)

wow ... it's his bi-weekly workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

ya know...just wanna keep y'all on your toes.
shock the bod...
good stuff....


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ya know...just wanna keep y'all on your toes.
> shock the bod...
> good stuff....


Wow, same day I went.  Good job, Burner!  Let's string a couple together, eh!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

okie dokie...I-go, u-go method? SWEET!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2006)

2999


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2006)

3000 

I love to watch the odometer roll over.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2006)

Good w/o Brother Burner!!! I'm gonna say it felt heavy because it WAS heavy!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Arch- But it's relative: That WAS a warm up weight...now back to working set weight.. 
ah....all in due time...

Oh, the scale in the fitness rooms says I am 213lbs...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2006)

you know what, Burner doesn't workout for like 2 weeks at a clip, and then when he does, still manages to put up real decent numbers...

you know what I think? I think he is going every day, just TELLING us he only goes every 2 weeks just to get all the credit for actually doing a workout, plus any pictures the ladies send him for said workout, and we all give him all pats on the back and stuff for a job well done.

It's just a working theory, I am working on gathering some more evidence for my thesis on it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

ssshh....man...you'll blow it! 


Naw...my strength is overal down by around 25% (at least)? I should be doing #'s in your range, brotha.

Well, one of my clients be going 'active' again...cross fingers...we can go out this weekend and start looking for homes again. 
I have 2 more clients coming in this month, but I think they are just looking this trip. One should be closing in October...the other...unknown. may not be a realtor when she does move. Might have to refer her to a friend for a small fee.
Also have toget cracking on another client that may be coming out this month...(to buy...cross fingers) Will be a small one..but right now..will take it.
Friend of mine has to sell his house ASAP...I just asked my team lead if she wants it. (I am more of a buyers agent) All I want is the 500.00 to cover my license. She is good with it. 
I hope this all works out. I may be going to Denver on Monday to have friend load up software on my old laptop so I can study it, and get an idea of what it is and what it does..so if the opportunity is there...get that $$$ job working for him...
I could use some good luck...
Ok, the pity party has been cancelled due to an upcoming rapture... 
Oh..and I am gonna go do a light leg workout when I leave here.

Got home from work this afternoon..was tired and hungry...so I grilled up my chicken and took a nap. Not gonna skip tonight.
Tired of my #'s not going anywhere and being passed by others...(ego thing)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2006)

At least you got in there bud!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

didn't make it INSIDE the gym last night....got there, and noticed my cell phone...THE NEW ONE..wasn't where I put it in the car...so after a frantic search..realized it wasn't there....hauled ass back to the office...nope. not to be found. Really annoying. I've had that phone all of...2 weeks? that was 165.00 down the drain I didn't have...and hopefully the insurace I put on it will get me a new one...
Did I walk under a ladder, black cat walk in front of me???? WTF???? How about something GOOD happen..or would that be too much to ask for?

Anyway....I went TO the gym...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> didn't make it INSIDE the gym last night



no way


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

Big way.
So, will go this afternoon instead. 
Just ordered my phone...should be here in a couple days...
I'm without communications...for up to 2 whole days!!!!!!
And the worse thing is...I've lost ALL my phone contacts...including a few girl's #'s...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

So that's why I couldn't get you yesterday!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Keep your chin up bud good will come to those who want it...it happened to me.  Little by little things get better its just baby steps.  Dont pay attention to the negatives embrace the positives and run with em!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Dont pay attention to the negatives embrace the positives and run with em!



Excellent advice!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Hang in there, Burner!  Things always come around.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks, all- I've been trying to hold my own.

Hey Tam! I have my phone again! Feel free to 'get me' whenever you like!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad you got your phone back


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

hey hottie! nope. not back..a new one....so..I have no numbers...need a little help in the department...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

4 Aug 06
Delts / Tris

Seated BB Mil Press:
65*10, 95*8, 135*5, 135*4, 135*5, 95*10, 65*12

Lateral Raise:
30*10, 45*5, 45*5/35*5/25*3...failed out... whew!

BO Lateral Raise:
35*6, 35*6 (my abs cramped up...had to stop both sets)

Inc. CGBP:
135*10, 185*4, 135*8, 135*8

Behind Head DB Press:
50*10, 80*5, 80*8, 80*5

Dips:
BW+90*4!!!!, BW+90*0  ...

Tri pressdowns:
150*10/100*10

***time

***Look! I went! 
***Still working on getting those numbers up...safely.
***left shoulder was still bugging me the whole time, but I went carefully and pushed thru. Decided against upright rows 'cause of it, though.
***DB press felt good tihs time...elbos didn't hurt!
***the dips..were...AWESOME!!!!***but they wiped me out. I tried 2 more tmes to do a set, but I couldn't hold the weight...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh  - a workout!!  .....LOL

Dips look great man!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks, brotha...that heavy set wiped me out...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

when you said you couldn't hold the weight on the dips, did you mean you were trying to hold a db between your legs or something like that???

you need a dip belt man, best thing ever invented...and you can use it for chinups too  .  And take it from me, I am the dip f'n master (pulp fiction reference, lol)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

that's what I was using...a belt..I got set, locked my arms...then started my decent...gravity took over...I went down faster than the Dixie Chicks career...


Tried a second time...maybe the mind wasn't ready for the weight..but had same reaction. Tried to do a set of just BW dips, but then the left shoulder started to bug me..and quit.


...and...ALMOST made it to the gym today... 
Got up, ate, was about to get ready to go, father came over. He needed one of my extra monitors and to shoot the shite for a while...there went workout time. Now, am at the office where I will be till 9pm..then have to go downtown...
don't know what's going in tomorrow...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

damn, I hate working on the weekends..... 

I almost didn't know how my workout today was gonna go, my dad actually visited me today too, and we decided to go bowling at around 1:00.  We bowled 4 games.  Now I don't know if you are into bowling or not, but I am pretty good, I have about a 210 average or so, the only thing is, I throw the ball VERY HARD.  And since I use a 16 pound ball, do the math, usually at the end of a few games, I am wiped out, it feels like a workout almost.

so that probably explains today's workout, why the squats felt real good, yet all the upper body work was really a struggle.  The 4th rep on the bench press took about 10 seconds I think, but I wasn't gonna put the bar down on the safety stands, by God I was gonna get that 4th rep!

Of course it wasn't 5, so I have to repeat the same workouts this week as I did last week (according to the routine), but whatever, I guess 307 pounds is nothing to sneeze at anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

heh heh....my average is about....60...so I have to drink to at least have an excuse as to my dismal scores... 
What are safety stands?
That must have been intense, holding that bar and finally getting it up after all that time.

I was actually looking forward to going to the gym and working on dead lifts again...
307 is good. I haven't been in that 'neighborhood' in a long time...especially w/out a spotter!
Maybe start more workouts w/ flat bench and work on it? I want three plates for my sets of five back!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh....my average is about....60...so I have to drink to at least have an excuse as to my dismal scores...
> What are safety stands?
> That must have been intense, holding that bar and finally getting it up after all that time.
> 
> ...


 
If you used to do 3 plates for sets of 5, that is amazing.  I just feel how heavy the 307 is, and I didn't even make it to 5 reps, and I can only wonder what the extra 8 pounds would do.  Doesn't sound like much, but when you're pretty maxed out as it is, 1 pound makes a huge difference...

Safely stands are basically self spotter stands.  I set them up next to the bench and the height is basically a half inch below the spot where I touch my chest.  So if I fail, I can drop the bar on the stands, suck in my stomach and get out from under it...viola! no spotters needed and no power rack needed.  It was a good investment, anyone with a home gym should have these.  I knew I had the 4th rep, it just took a while.  It was a battle and it was intense, but I knew I had it.....eventually, lol.

And yes, I believe the only way for you to get back to 315 on the bench is to just bench.  JUST DO IT! lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

i am gonna play with the numbers on the 5x5 so the sets leading up to the max set are a bit less taxing than I have been doing, maybe that would help 

cause today for example, the 4th set was 285 x 5 which in and of itself is heavy, then to try 307 for 5 may be a bit too much.  So I might try to drop the 4 lead sets, maybe have the 4th set be 270-275 insead, and "save some of my stuff" for the big set


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

there ya go....I tried something like what GoPro suggested: reverse pyramid:
say your max was 315, start with 8 - 10 @ 135, then 3 - 4 @ 225, 1 @ 275, then should be warmed up...body is expecting heavy weight..then get to your heavy sets. I didn't like it...didn't feel like I warmed up enough.

But, u will start to see:
135, then 185, then 275, then....315 when I can get back there.

Yeah...I had hands on spotting any time I did that much weight. Think it's a visual mental thing. 

One thing I do HATE tho..is people help...when I don't need it. I have to tell them: Do NOT help..unless it stops going up...then only help enough to get it moving again...and some people STILL screw that up.

Rememer once...had this mexican guy help me. Don't think he spoke much english. I thought he did. So, I told him HOW I wanted to be spotted and only help if I needed it. Was feeling good..was going for 275 on incline Bench, I think. As soon as I started back up...he pulled on it...at least 25% of the weight...I was fuqqin pissed. I racked it there...and barely uttered a 'thanks' thru gritted teeth...on a good note: I did knock out a set of 8 or so @ 225...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Now I've tried to warm up...then do my 5X5 after that....same weight tho.

then consecutive sets, will hit all ranges for different fibre recruitment:
2 heavy, 1 medium, 1 light, then: 1 heavy, 1 medium and 1 light


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Now I've tried to warm up...then do my 5X5 after that....same weight tho.
> 
> then consecutive sets, will hit all ranges for different fibre recruitment:
> 2 heavy, 1 medium, 1 light, then: 1 heavy, 1 medium and 1 light


 
i dont know if i buy all that fiber recruitment stuff.  Sure, if you work up to a 1rm, you probably won't be exhausting all the fibres in the muscles.  But, if you do a heavy 5x5 for example, or a 10x3 or whatever, something where you can use a decently heavy weight and still get a decent amount of overall volume on the muscles, i can't imagine that all the fibres are not getting exhausted.

for example, i *may* be able to do a 5x5 at 275 on bench, if i were fresh.  wouldn;t you say my chest, tris and delts would be sufficiently fried after completing that?

Or , you can do 315 for 5, 250 for 8 and 185 for 15.  

Which do you think is gonna do more damage?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Which do you think is gonna do more damage?


I'm gonna go with the 315...'ve had 185 and 225 crash on me but 315 would do much more damage its only commen sense duh  

Burner I hear ya with the spotters bro...I just tell em dont help me until the bar starts to go back down...even if I stop let me push through it once it starts coming down thats the only time I want you to help me!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with the 315...'ve had 185 and 225 crash on me but 315 would do much more damage its only commen sense duh


 
I certainly hope you are just kidding with that comment....

I didn't mean damage from dropping a bar on your head, I meant damage to the muscles from the sets of what I listed, did you not read the entire post???


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I certainly hope you are just kidding with that comment....
> 
> I didn't mean damage from dropping a bar on your head, I meant damage to the muscles from the sets of what I listed, did you not read the entire post???


pssst it was a joke...its the weekend relax


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Which do you think is gonna do more damage?





			
				Deadbolt said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with the 315...'ve had 185 and 225 crash on me but 315 would do much more damage its only commen sense duh



 

Sorry Stew, but you left yourself wide open for Deadbolt's response.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry Stew, but you left yourself wide open for Deadbolt's response.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i dont know if i buy all that fiber recruitment stuff. Sure, if you work up to a 1rm, you probably won't be exhausting all the fibres in the muscles. But, if you do a heavy 5x5 for example, or a 10x3 or whatever, something where you can use a decently heavy weight and still get a decent amount of overall volume on the muscles, i can't imagine that all the fibres are not getting exhausted.
> 
> for example, i *may* be able to do a 5x5 at 275 on bench, if i were fresh. wouldn;t you say my chest, tris and delts would be sufficiently fried after completing that?
> 
> ...


well..I read it in a magazine...so it HAD to be true! 
it also feels like I've done more. 
I think it just feels better for me.
I do the 1st exercise for heavy. then subsequent sets were heavy, medium light. I'm trashed by workout's end. I think it's also better on joints?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

BAR STORIES!!!!!

Not too much happened on Friday. 
And...on Saturday....had to throw out another female....WTF?????
Long story, I got her separated, then as we were walking out, she sort of stopped struggling..at least so much. So, I somewhat let go, and while still behind and the the left of her, gave her the two options:
1) I will let you go and you can walk out like a lady
-or-
2) (I got right up next to her ear and said it quietly but tried the 'menacing' voice) u continue to struggle, and I will fuqqin drag your drunk ass all the way out of this building.

she took option #! 

oh..it seems that now that I have more hair...I am getting a little more attention from the ladies....add another couple to Burners' radar... 
AND! One of the waitresses I work with...we've been flirting w/ each other for a little while....I had to show her where the one cooler was so she could get a bottle of Corona...I joked about how she was just trying to get me alone and out of site....
a couple minutes later...we emerged and went about our ways.... 

have I mentioned, that sometimes, I like working there????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, I was in Denver last night, celebrating my friend's 36th B-day....oof..mine's only 4 months away.... 
We were talking about my working at the club...and Christina, my friend'a wife, said something about: "well, if that's the kind of place you want to meet women...the 20-something, looking for a good time crowd.
um..excuse...me...where's the downside of this conversation????


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

hi honey!! Working out today?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey babe!
Dam straight! Wanna seewhat I can do on the bench! I wanna tear it up! YEAH! I wanna move some numbers!
(chorus) 
I Like To Move It Move It 
I Like To Move It Move It 
I Like To Move It Move It 
Ya Like To (MOVE IT!) 

(think Madagascar!)
ok..I just looked up the lyrics..they are stupid..and hard to understand..but a good beat...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

shit...now that songs gonna be in my head all day!!   I LOVE that move!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

Burner said:
			
		

> a couple minutes later...we emerged and went about our ways....



You dog !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> One of the waitresses I work with...we've been flirting w/ each other for a little while....I had to show her where the one cooler was so she could get a bottle of Corona...I joked about how she was just trying to get me alone and out of site....
> a couple minutes later...we emerged and went about our ways....



Better watch out Burner, or they'll be calling you the Minute Man.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

hey...he said it was a couple...so he is a 

minute*S* man...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> shit...now that songs gonna be in my head all day!!  I LOVE that move!!


I love the line:
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat! 
Whos' the cat? I'm the Cat!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Better watch out Burner, or they'll be calling you the Minute Man.


..as long as I get mine, right? 
na...we'll see what happens in the future....
(oh..no...you're not getting any details....perverts..)

However...if I come in here...whistling...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...he said it was a couple...so he is a
> 
> minute*S* man...


heh heh....wouldn't you like to find out??
muhahahahaa.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

ok..I am a laqzy, fat, POS.
I have not yet been this week.
I only had one day that I had a viable excuse...the other 3...nope.
gonna make up for it the next couple days.

Tuesday, I was showing client homes all day. (He will be back in 2 months to buy! WAHOO!)

Wednesday, I was at Cheyenne Mtn. AFB> (NORAD) I walked past the SG-1 entry portal! (for those of you who do not know..SG-1 is Star Gate. Like the movie..and the TV show on Sci-Fi Channel SG-1 is located in CMAFB...and I walked past the doorway. So, it's true. It exists...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

They don't exist!  It's just that implant they left when you got abducted!!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 10, 2006)

Shame on you not going to the gym  I would say you need a good smack, but you would enjoy that way too much


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> They don't exist! It's just that implant they left when you got abducted!!!


\
sshhh...that was supposed to be a secret!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Shame on you not going to the gym  I would say you need a good smack, but you would enjoy that way too much


oh..like u wouldn't wanna be there giving...heck..I bet you'd turn around and expect me to return the favor...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2006)

what, B didn't go to the gym .......... don't believe it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 11, 2006)

B...there has been talk of us moving to Colorado!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2006)

really? Like...before the end of year?


oh..was at Schriever AFB all day installing servers. About to boogie outta here.
I have class from 0800 - 1600 hours all week nest week. (8-4 for you non-military folk)
Gonna be a bugger getting to the gym...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? Like...before the end of year?
> 
> 
> oh..was at Schriever AFB all day installing servers. About to boogie outta here.
> ...


 
Ahhh...excuses excuses


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh, I was in Denver last night, celebrating my friend's 36th B-day....oof..mine's only 4 months away....


Mine too, we're like a day or two apart if I remember right.  We should set some kind of goal for us to attain by then.  A little challenge perhaps.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

ooh...do I smell another competition??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2006)

hi B- nope. maybe just a gentleman competion...don't wanna lost to a hot woman again....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2006)

HI EVERYBODY-
JUST TO LET YOU KNOW...DONT FREAK OUT...THERE WAS AN 'ALTERCATION' LAST NIGHT AT THE CLUB. i WAS INJURED.
i AM FINE...JUST A LITTLE BIT UGLIER....
SOMEONE GOT ME WITH A BOX CUTTER. i AM FINE. 
i WILL TELL U THE STORY LATER...WAITING FOR THE CODINE TO KICK IN...PARENTS ARE COMING OVER LATER...MAYBE GET MOM OR DAD TO TAKE PICS....
HEY B!  WANTED PICS...RIGHT??? 
(OH...MY HAIR MY BE CRAPPY...DON'T HOLD IT AGAINST ME!)   


i WILL SAY..I'VE NEVER FELT THE RAGE THAT i HAD AFTER I GOT CUT THEN AT THAT POINT...ALL i WANTED TO DO WAS TO KILL THE MOTHERFUCKER.
i DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE I WAS CUT...DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE FEELING WAS ON MY NECK OR WHERE ALL THE BLOD WAS COMING FROM THAT WAS COVERING MY ARMS. i WANTED THAT SOMBITCH,  CAUSE i DID KNOW THAT HE HURT ME....AND NOBODY DOES THAT....

Long story short:
this punk ass was aggressing my friend and fellow bouncer, things went physical, and I moved in to stop it. I grabbed this kid (5'8", maybe 140lbs) and tried to head lock him...Monty also had a hold on him...one of this kid's friends grabbed Monty from behind, which took all of us off-balance. this kid and I went down towards the ground. I felt this sharp 'punch' on my neck. I think I heard someone calling 'KNIFE!" didn't register. Like I said previously stated. all I wanted to do was HURT that kid for laying hands on me. I shot up and went after him..but was hindered by a 'sea of black'. (about 6 bouncers.)
Eric, one of the bartenders, grabbed me..said I had been stabbed and that I had to go with him...think he had to pull me off, as I was trying to get at this kid...before Eddy got me out, I did manage to get my thumb and shove it as far as I could into this kid's eyesocket...I was walked up 1/2 the block where police where as well as paramedics. As soon as I came up...think the loss of blood took over and I suddenly needed to sit down. 
Hey! Got to ride in an ambulance! WAHOO!
THe worst part was the doc giving me the locals...GAWD, they HURT! I will admit..I cried....tears poured down my face...but to my credit..I never made a sound.
After the interview with the police and before my stitches...it hit me...I could have fuqqin DIED tonight. Bled out right there in the street. That gets your attention. I lost it...as I am...right now...thinking about it...(glad nobody saw that in the hospital) 

The whole door staff as well as a couple waitressed came to check on Monty and I...that was good. That warms your heart to see that many people come to see that u are ok...

I'm no the most religious of men..ut believe me...I was saying thank you over and over good...looking towards the heavans.....

Well, I am begining to ramble. So...no gym this coming week..
oh..I DID go Saturday night! chest and bis. notning much to write about...

I also get out of work for a few days...WAHOO! mini vaaction...of course, w/ the codine..can't drive....
Oh, Monty and I will be contacting a lawyer ASAP...I'm gonna sue the pice of shit for all he and /or his family's worth...who knoews...might get my Corvette afterwards.

...and I kept my sense of humor thru thewhole ordeal..and even tried to get the # of my cute nurse....hoping she would follow thru on a sponge bath she promised, but she was a no go...

Well, my meds are kicking in....finally....
y'all take care....and believe me when I say this:
I appreciate the friendships that you have given me...I only hope that we are all able to meet some day....

Y'all take care,
Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2006)

HI EVERYBODY-
JUST TO LET YOU KNOW...DONT FREAK OUT...THERE WAS AN 'ALTERCATION' LAST NIGHT AT THE CLUB. i WAS INJURED.
i AM FINE...JUST A LITTLE BIT UGLIER....
SOMEONE GOT ME WITH A BOX CUTTER. i AM FINE. 
i WILL TELL U THE STORY LATER...WAITING FOR THE CODINE TO KICK IN...PARENTS ARE COMING OVER LATER...MAYBE GET MOM OR DAD TO TAKE PICS....
HEY B!  WANTED PICS...RIGHT??? 
(OH...MY HAIR MY BE CRAPPY...DON'T HOLD IT AGAINST ME!)   


i WILL SAY..I'VE NEVER FELT THE RAGE THAT i HAD AFTER I GOT CUT THEN AT THAT POINT...ALL i WANTED TO DO WAS TO KILL THE MOTHERFUCKER.
i DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE I WAS CUT...DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE FEELING WAS ON MY NECK OR WHERE ALL THE BLOD WAS COMING FROM THAT WAS COVERING MY ARMS. i WANTED THAT SOMBITCH,  CAUSE i DID KNOW THAT HE HURT ME....AND NOBODY DOES THAT....

Long story short:
this punk ass was aggressing my friend and fellow bouncer, things went physical, and I moved in to stop it. I grabbed this kid (5'8", maybe 140lbs) and tried to head lock him...Monty also had a hold on him...one of this kid's friends grabbed Monty from behind, which took all of us off-balance. this kid and I went down towards the ground. I felt this sharp 'punch' on my neck. I think I heard someone calling 'KNIFE!" didn't register. Like I said previously stated. all I wanted to do was HURT that kid for laying hands on me. I shot up and went after him..but was hindered by a 'sea of black'. (about 6 bouncers.)
Eric, one of the bartenders, grabbed me..said I had been stabbed and that I had to go with him...think he had to pull me off, as I was trying to get at this kid...before Eddy got me out, I did manage to get my thumb and shove it as far as I could into this kid's eyesocket...I was walked up 1/2 the block where police where as well as paramedics. As soon as I came up...think the loss of blood took over and I suddenly needed to sit down. 
Hey! Got to ride in an ambulance! WAHOO!
THe worst part was the doc giving me the locals...GAWD, they HURT! I will admit..I cried....tears poured down my face...but to my credit..I never made a sound.
After the interview with the police and before my stitches...it hit me...I could have fuqqin DIED tonight. Bled out right there in the street. That gets your attention. I lost it...as I am...right now...thinking about it...(glad nobody saw that in the hospital) 

The whole door staff as well as a couple waitressed came to check on Monty and I...that was good. That warms your heart to see that many people come to see that u are ok...

I'm no the most religious of men..ut believe me...I was saying thank you over and over good...looking towards the heavans.....

Well, I am begining to ramble. So...no gym this coming week..
oh..I DID go Saturday night! chest and bis. notning much to write about...

I also get out of work for a few days...WAHOO! mini vaaction...of course, w/ the codine..can't drive....
Oh, Monty and I will be contacting a lawyer ASAP...I'm gonna sue the pice of shit for all he and /or his family's worth...who knoews...might get my Corvette afterwards.

...and I kept my sense of humor thru thewhole ordeal..and even tried to get the # of my cute nurse....hoping she would follow thru on a sponge bath she promised, but she was a no go...

Well, my meds are kicking in....finally....
y'all take care....and believe me when I say this:
I appreciate the friendships that you have given me...I only hope that we are all able to meet some day....

Y'all take care,
Mike


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

Burner, hope it all works out alright.  Is the punk in jail?  Glad you weren't injured any more seriously.  Take it easy.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Holy cow, glad your alright my Friend!!! GODspeed you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Scary story.  Glad to hear you came out OK.  Get well soon!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

OMG! Mikey!! I am sooo glad your ok...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

Get well soon.

You may want to take up something else as a second job.  I'm sure they don't pay you enough to deal with that kind of stupidity.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG Mikey...I'm so glad you're okay honey!  So where and how deep was the wound?  Is it healing okay?  I sure  hope so!

Glad you're okay sweetie.  I'm thankful too that you weren't hurt too bad.

XOXO darlin


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

well, since everyone has the OMG's and Holy $hit's covered, there really isn't much else to say other than thank God you're ok, and get well soon buddy!!  

All kidding aside, and knowing that you are gonna be OK, I just wish you got to that piece of shit before they stopped you so you could have snapped his little fricken neck or something....but you know what, maybe you will get your Vette out of all this...that would be nice "payback" right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

Get better!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey everybody-
Thanks for the well wishes....heh..do I get a free "um...youdon't have to go to the gym this week' pass for this???


Here is the link to the pics my mother took of me when they first got to my house. Still kinda bloody, so hope not too squeemish. I took a shower this morning, and looks a little better cleaned up.
Will talk more about it later.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=/d0e0scd
mike


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2006)

oh...needless to say...I'm down to just 2 jobs...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)

dang Mikey....I hope you start feeling better 

how many stitches?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 15, 2006)

Damn Mike!! A little lower and a little deeper and he would have caught the jugulars.  As it is, that's not a little cut.  I hope to hell the SOB is still locked in jail for a long time.  

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2006)

Just reassure us that it looks worse than it really is....I didn't imagine it being that long...DAMN...I hope you don't have too bad of a scar from it, we don't want you to have any problems with the ladies, lol....but then again, you now can play the sympathy card and get lots of points with it  

Not trying to joke about it, just trying to cheer you up......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

Holy slasher batman!!!  

I hope it feels better sweetie!  Oh my gosh!!!  I didn't expect it to be that bad either.  Hey, is your job paying for this?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey everybody-
Thanks....it doesn't really hurt so much...only when I breathe... 
Just kidding. It's a little tender in the back, where it is deeper and hit some muscle tissue.

The guy is out on 25k bond...someone has $$...so I have an appointment on Thursday afternoon w/ a criminal lawyer....I want this guy to PAY....if at all possible.
I'd love 5 minutes in a room with him....but beating him would only be temporary...and I'll still have a scar for life...if I can take his $$ or from his family....THAT will last a long time... 

Well, like all the doorstaff who came to see us in the ER said: Chicks dig scars...

Oh..and I have to go to the club this afternoon to sign papers for workman's comp..I'm gonna see if Chuck, (The manager) will grant me free alcohol for life... 

Thanks for the well wishes! I am better. Have to go back to work tomorrow...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck with all that.  Best case is you take everything he has, THEN beat the crap out of him.  An eye for an eye, and all that...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2006)

the alcohol for life sounds like a good deal. 

If buddy is on bail, chances that he'll have any money are slim.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree....get all out of him that you can.

Then follow him and "casually" meet him in a dark alley with a baseball bat!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

hey brotha!
Well, was talking w/ my boss (head doorman) yesterday...he was getting calls from bouncers from clubs al across the city....EVERYBODY wants to find this kid.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I agree....get all out of him that you can.
> 
> Then follow him and "casually" meet him in a dark alley with a baseball bat!!


I think there is a line for that.... 
As the song says: I have friends in low places....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

ok, same link, but pics of me cleaned up this afternoon:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=d0e0scd&.src=ph


----------



## Devlin (Aug 15, 2006)

Atleast he followed your hair line in the back which was kind of him  Sorry I shouldn't joke about it.  You are really lucky he did follow the hair line and didn't slice you lower.  

Did he get out on $25K cash bond? In other words did someone pony up the full $25K?  Regardless, he should pay big time or else just let all the bouncers have a turn with him.  Opps sorry my evil vindictive side is popping out again.  The evil vindicitve side was resurected early today and hasn't been put to rest yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think he had someone put up 5k to get the bond...

don't wory....I was cracking joked in the hospital and since....laughter is the best medicine.

No worries, hun- like I said: there is a long line of people who want to find this guy....


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Whatever medication or reccomendation they gave you for the scar, use it religiously.  That stuff can really help, but you have to treat it frequently.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> heh..do I get a free "um...youdon't have to go to the gym this week' pass for this???



There are easier ways to get out of going to the gym.  

Here's to a speedy recovery, Burner.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

that looks so much better cleaned up....still not a small cut, but improved


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn .........that does NOT look fun.   Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Also - hopefully you know "some people" that can take care of this guy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn Mike!!!! I was just going to ask you about being a bouncer. I'm thinking about going part time and was going to look into it. Really glad your alright buddy, someone was watching over you!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey brotha!
> Well, was talking w/ my boss (head doorman) yesterday...he was getting calls from bouncers from clubs al across the city....EVERYBODY wants to find this kid.....



The group mentality is very interesting.  In times of needs, those bound by a certain commonality, seem to come together.  

You know ... I know what he did he did in the heat of the moment, but if it were me, I think I'd ensure it wasn't a bouncer I was trying to get at.  Like Mike has said, he is now a marked man.  

Have the police said anything yet Mike?

Hey ... just curious, but do you have the same kind of 'insane' program we have here?  When you get ID'ed, they take your drivers license and scan it.  It makes finding those who aren't real nut jobs easier.  Of course, those that know of the system and are out to find 'real' trouble, will have ways around it.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Damn Mike!!!! I was just going to ask you about being a bouncer. I'm thinking about going part time and was going to look into it. Really glad your alright buddy, someone was watching over you!



Why??   You've got the big cash playing poker now ... you can sit at home and make serious $$ without risking injury.

In today's bar world, Mike's experience is becoming more and more common place.  Not sure they pay well enough to risk your life.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Why??   You've got the big cash playing poker now ... you can sit at home and make serious $$ without risking injury.
> 
> In today's bar world, Mike's experience is becoming more and more common place.  Not sure they pay well enough to risk your life.


Once I get to the 10/20 or 20/40 tables I'll definately consider that but I'm just not there yet. 

I understand on the risk part, I'd have to see what they pay. But I risk my life everyday as it is for something I no longer believe in, I need to leave it.  However, the pay is very good.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2006)

Rocc ... is you can make $3000 in a month and a half, you're there.  : )

Fair enough ... but why risk injury for a bar?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Rocc ... is you can make $3000 in a month and a half, you're there.  : )
> 
> Fair enough ... but why risk injury for a bar?


Yes, but what I get on a losing streak or I've just been lucky. 

For obvious reasons....the girls


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> For obvious reasons....the girls



If you were in my shoes, then it might be cool, but you have a wife sir ... be careful


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> If you were in my shoes, then it might be cool, but you have a wife sir ... be careful


Haha!!! Yes, you are right. And I'm sure Lisa will help me to "be careful"


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow shitty news Burner.  Hoping for a speedy recovery, and an ass kicking for a douche who pulls a knife in a fight.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike,
I just read your post about what happened. I'm glad you are ok. I just wished you had a taser that night and could have fried that fuckers ass! Are you allowed to carry anything at all??
ALWAYS watch the hands of a suspect......knives are the worst. In police training, it's called the 21' rule. You would be surprised how fast someone can stab you from that distance or less. You may want to consider wearing somekind of Kevlar vest, even though in this situation, it would not have helped you. Take care buddy.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

How goes it BRother Burner???


----------



## Devlin (Aug 16, 2006)

Burner  It's not like you to not be online all day.  Hope you are feeling ok.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2006)

hey everybody-
thanks, will be back later. Have beenin sys admin training since tuesday for the roles we are takin on with Air Force Space Command....should be wrapped up by noon-ish tomorrow. (Friday) Will get back then!
Thanks! 
mike


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey everybody-
> thanks, will be back later. Have beenin sys admin training since tuesday for the roles we are takin on with Air Force Space Command....should be wrapped up by noon-ish tomorrow. (Friday) Will get back then!
> Thanks!
> mike



Glad to know you are ok and back in work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Mike,
> I just read your post about what happened. I'm glad you are ok. I just wished you had a taser that night and could have fried that fuckers ass! Are you allowed to carry anything at all??
> ALWAYS watch the hands of a suspect......knives are the worst. In police training, it's called the 21' rule. You would be surprised how fast someone can stab you from that distance or less. You may want to consider wearing somekind of Kevlar vest, even though in this situation, it would not have helped you. Take care buddy.


Hey DG! Yeah....I know about the 21 foot rule...I didn't realize that he had a knife....but I do wish I had a taser... muhahahahaa..... 

Of course...can u see the misuse of that? 
"Hey hunny...gimmie your #, or feel my wrath!"


oh...and I am 'retired' fom that job...was told I am welcome back anytime...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

hey all!
I am getting better everyday...still a little stiff..and have a slight headache...maybe from all the times I've had to tell my story...and I have to rite it down for my clearance as well...

Think I will just print out a couple dozen copies, so when someone sks, I can just hand a copy to them.. 

Still have not heard from the homicide detective...left 3 messages in 2 days...really annoying...I want ics of my in ER mailed to me.. (Will put those in the file..for those of u brave enough to see the gore)
as well as see if that punk might live with his parents / family...whatever..and go after their insurance....

Gonna go downtown tonight with my friend who also got stabbed, and we are gonna hang out and have a couple free beers...

Tomorrow am going to Denver to hang with friends, as well as Sunday...back to normal (hopefully) by Monday.
I do get tired during the day. Annoying.
This sure slows u down...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

oh...the lady from the 'victim's advocacy rights group' called. is sending a packet...heh...might be a way to take martial arts training..free... 
(there is a kick boxing place down the road from me...)
HA! I might finally get to do martial arts...for free! WAHOO!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 18, 2006)

Victim? I have such a hard time picturing you as a victim.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2006)

Good to hear that you are feeling better......I'm sure "free beer" helps.   hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Victim? I have such a hard time picturing you as a victim.


good morning!
heh...as far as they are concerned...free martial arts classes...whatever else I can get...oh yeah... 
Otherwise...I'm NOBODY'S victim...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2006)

good afternoon, babe


----------



## Trouble (Aug 21, 2006)

Well now, you don't know me, but it might not be a bad idea to lend an ear.

First, you need to see a plastic surgeon for an evaluation, if your insurance will allow, about that cut.  Its shore wasn't a pretty stitch job - got some bad pulls.  Right now is when you'll be forming scar tissue, and there's a good chance that you can miminize the extent of the scarring.  Thats a bad cut; a real shame to mess up a pretty face like that.

Second item. Dg, me, and probably a few others can point you at some training that could save your ass.  First is akido, if you're not learning it, you should.  This is the art of imbalance, good for preoccupying an assailant.  There are nerve holds you want to learn, a little pressure point "therapy" that comes in right handy for immobilizing a perp, quick-like.  Miminizes the opportunity for cut work. The nerve holds come from Japanese and also Korean martial arts subgenres.

Most of these nerve holds, pressure node inactivation -  you can read up on, in books and on the net, but its advisable to get hands on training.  Works just about as well as the taser.  Tasers are illegal in many, if not most, states.

A choke hold is clumsy and puts you in dangerous proximity to an opponent; if you must act instinctively, sharpen up the instincts for self preservation and quick control over your adversary.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 21, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Well now, you don't know me, but it might not be a bad idea to lend an ear.
> 
> First, you need to see a plastic surgeon for an evaluation, if your insurance will allow, about that cut.  Its shore wasn't a pretty stitch job - got some bad pulls.  Right now is when you'll be forming scar tissue, and there's a good chance that you can miminize the extent of the scarring.  Thats a bad cut; a real shame to mess up a pretty face like that.
> 
> ...





I must agree while simutaneously disgreeing with you.

I feel that striking, takedowns, and ground control are all addressed with jiu jitsu.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello biatch


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

Heya mikey, glad you're feeling better.  Also glad to hear you retired.  Good lucking cleaning the punk out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

OK...where are you???  Do I have to call you??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey all-
Thanx, Trouble- Appreciate it. Actually....as soon as I put on that shitty hold on him....I knew it was a bad one and was hoping to be able to correct it...

I have a friend who is a Master of Aikido..and may be taking lessons. 1st, I wanna take kickboxing.
(mass calorie expenditure) 
I am not really a bouncer any longer. (I may go back once in a while....but not on regular basis...still need a little extra $$)

Bigdyl- I don't have a need for ju-jitsu. I took a little...it's vicious. I don't have any want/need to hurt anybody like that. I'm gonna be 36 in a couple months...not that I am old....but not some young kid looking for trouble.
Maybe after I get 'proficient' w/ kick boxing, either go to Aikido or something like Kenpo. More for fun, and exercise.

The facial scar isn so bad. I am going in for a consultation for the ear...maybe neck.
Heh....might see if they will throw in some lipo as well... 

I am using tis stuff called: Maderna...supposed to be the end-all of scar removers....holy crap! It itches!

I've been at SChriever AFB all week installing servers...HOPEFULLY will be done tomorrow....kinda fun. Lots of sitting around...a cute brand new Lt....is in the shop....she needs me...she does not realize this fact...but she does...


Pretty much all pain is gone. Still a little sore in the neck. So, stayed away from the gym this week. Will be back next Monday.

have another meeting w/ a lawyer who REALLY wants to fuq this kid up...so keep fingers crossed... 

Kinda funny...I've noticed people looking at me as I pass by in a store or at work....they dont say anything....I'm kinda tired of 'telling the tale'...I now just say it was a fishing accident...


Thanks for all the well wishes! IT means a lot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

howdy, ma'am!


----------



## Trouble (Aug 25, 2006)

Shit, I haven't been thinking right.  I knew there was an item I forgot to mention..

SuperEnzymes, Now Foods.  Digestive enzymes are also potent nuclear receptor activators that modulate cellular repairs.  In fact, there are topical mixtures of vitamin E, A and digestive enzymes that are used by plastic surgeons before and after surgery to reduce scar tissue formation and promote rapid healing.  In some cases, healing rates are nearly double that of normal healing for larger scars.

Akido for advanced self defense, to quickly gain control of a bad situation. Kickboxing for cardio/fitness, not necessarily for defense (but it doesn't hurt).  Nerve holds and damaging pressure points (some used as a last resort to...permanently resolve issues) as emergency ops procedures.

With your do gooder mentality (not a bad thing at all), learn these tactics.  

Thanks for laugh (the young Lt comment).  You got moxy and a wry sense o humor, I admire them traits.

Good luck with that consult.  May want to consider pressing the police to continue to look for this fuckchop. Get a police artist sketch done and post the photos at bars around town. It will increase the chance that if he shows back up again in town, word will get back to you, and lets say, justice will be quietly served.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Will look into those enzymes..have any names that you know of?

Well..not cario kick-boxing...more like muay thai. That, and knowing some good grappling and throws will more than suffice.


Heh...I was even busting jokes in the ER....at least till the doc put those locals in the wound....

Oh, we know what this kid looks like....EVERYBODY is pissed that the dam liberal judge had a measly 25k bond...for 2 counts of attempted 1st degree murder.
If I can't get any money from this ass-hat...I seem to know some shady people....who can find him and let justice be served...save the tax payers a lot of $$...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

Burner

I hope the wounds are healing up and that you're feeling better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fuckchop....Asshat...man I love this wealth of knowledge


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh burns what happen brotha?! 

I will get to reading how bad you got your ass whooped in a minuted  

Hope your doing better!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

scar face is doing better, thank you....


What did I do last night? Not a dam thing! Watched some TV and Batman Returns...like that movie: 
DO I LOOK LIKE A COP???????
I didn't feel like leaving the house...tonight I am gonna go downtown and see if my 'free beer for life' pass is in effect.. 

kinda funny...not working there...I really have no want to go there?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you enjoying your weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

it was good! What did I do? Nottadamthing! 
I lounged on my couch watching movies...aside from office duty on Saturday afternoon.
Didn't go downtown...didn't feel like getting cleaned up to go out at 10pm...
I've been kicking it around...I may go back. Why? 'Cause I need the money...

Nothing exciting's happened. 
Depending on what happens this afternoon, I will go back and do a light workout.

oh...got the paperwork on that martial arts training. It was bunk. All I can get is some 4 hour 'empowerment' seminar....whoop-di-freakin'-doo....

better get some freakin' sales going on so I can afford totake them myself...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

mornin' darlin


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 29, 2006)

B ... have you thought about getting a roommate to save a bit of cash?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

G'morning, Tam! 

Hey NT! No can do. Only have 1 BR. and to have THAT kind of room mate....hhmm...gotta meet her first...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2006)

hiya hon!!  I hope you are doing better...maybe this will help...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Now just wait a friggin minute!!!!  I didn't get kisses...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Now just wait a friggin minute!!!!  I didn't get kisses...



OK.  These are for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Now just wait a friggin minute!!!! I didn't get kisses...


no worries, luv- I had something else in mind for you,...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey NT! No can do. Only have 1 BR. and to have THAT kind of room mate....hhmm...gotta meet her first...



It might worthwhile to find someone ...   You'll get a bit of financial relieve, not to even mention the _other_ benefits.

If things get too much, you're always welcome to come up North here.  We have plenty of room, mucho beer and a few dogs to keep you entertained while in the down time of looking for work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> It might worthwhile to find someone ...  You'll get a bit of financial relieve, not to even mention the _other_ benefits.
> 
> If things get too much, you're always welcome to come up North here. We have plenty of room, mucho beer and a few dogs to keep you entertained while in the down time of looking for work.


 
that sounds like an offer too good to refuse!  Plus I hear that you guys up North have a distinct "wild side"....might be fun to stay at your house


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> that sounds like an offer too good to refuse!  Plus I hear that you guys up North have a distinct "wild side"....might be fun to stay at your house



I just made this picture this morning ... it appears our daughter has her mother's party influence.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> I just made this picture this morning ... it appears our daughter has her mother's party influence.


 
well I am certainly glad I am not in your shoes when she starts dating....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Good Lord couSON....your daughters legs went up and made an ass out of themselves!!!   Are her legs 4 feet long by themselves????


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well I am certainly glad I am not in your shoes when she starts dating....




I laughed when I first saw the pic, but then reality set it.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Good Lord couSON....your daughters legs went up and made an ass out of themselves!!!   Are her legs 4 feet long by themselves????



Didn't really notice ... but she is growing quickly.  Her upper body is starting fill out ... Oh God.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

No Burner.  I wonder what is keeping him occupied.

A) At the gym
B) Out selling lots of houses
C) Drunk from all the free beer at his old place of employment
D) Spending all his time in bed with a hot chick


----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> No Burner.  I wonder what is keeping him occupied.
> 
> A) At the gym
> B) Out selling lots of houses
> ...



E) Busy trying to install servers somewhere


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> No Burner.  I wonder what is keeping him occupied.
> 
> A) At the gym
> B) Out selling lots of houses
> ...



Hopely D but 
Probably C


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2006)

hey all-
Dev had it right....heh heh.....she has the inside track...

Thanx for all the well wishes. Will respond to more later. Been hectic..as usual.

I just faxed off my information to the DA about the case. One sheet asked my opinion of his charges. (assault) WTF????? So..here is my reply:

2) Assault??? I wasn???t punched in the face. I was attacked with a concealed, deadly weapon. Look at the scars that I now permanently wear, as well as those of Monty, my co-worker who was also attacked. The accused was purposely striking for vital body parts. If I had brought my head up while I was being slashed, the path of the blade would have been across my neck, most likely severing arteries. I would have bled to death. It was an unprovoked attack- Monty and I were trying to verbally calm down a situation when the accused pulled the weapon and attacked two unarmed men. Anything less than the maximum sentence per count is UNACCEPTABLE. He made a clear decision to do what he did. He tried to murder two unarmed men. 
My opinion: NO PLEA BARGAINS, NO DEALS


Been REALLY tight w/out that extra couple hundred per month....gonna go back till the end of the year, as originally planned. (I know...I know...)

Will fill in more later. Have a meeting w/ civil attorney this afternoon to try and really FOOOK this kid up....
(pray he lives at home...can attack his paent's insurance...)

Hope all is well. Talk w/ yall later!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry I missed your call, I was at the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

at least one of us was!

I was hoping to go today....but I was reminded I have a 3:30 appointment w/ the dr. (then have to be at floor duty till 9) I'm pretty wiped out by then...
MIght have to try the push / pull workouts for Thursday and Friday.

And....I admit...i've lost my drive and motivation to work out. This 1st workout isgonna suck on several levels. 
Starting all over from square one...again...
weights are all gonna be light... 
ok...I think the whining isall but over. Let me check...
1)I'm weak
2) fat
3) depressed 'cause of it
yep..all bases covered, done whining...


had an interesting way to wake up this am:
My cat....is actually pretty dam smart. He pulled a 'Lassie' on me.
I was waking up...cat was acting odd...he normally jumps into the sink for me to turn on faucet for him to get a drink.
Not this morning. I swear...he was telling me, (he was meowing oddly..and moving down the hallway..if I didn't follow...he came back..meowed and went back) REALLY weird. 
Got to the laundry room, where I keep his stuff. He just meowed, and would take a step into the room, stop, meow and look at me. WHAT???? I actually said to him. (hey...I just woke up) He stood up on his two hind legs and pawed at the air with one front paw...he was telling me to go into the room. 
So, I did...and turned on the light to see ants..they had found his food bowl. I got out the vacum and went to town. Tossed the food in his bowl and cleaned it out, and then stayed around to kill any stray ants I might have missed. 
Get this: I refilled his bowl with food and put it down. He went to it and looked it over and then (I swear this happened) looked at me...turned hi nose up....with a look of disgust on his face...like saying: Blech!
So, I took some of the food from his bowl / feeder thing, poured it into the empty water dish he doesn't use and stood back...he tore into it!
ok...a cat....I've seen him lick his asshole....but he wont eat out of a cleaned out bowl....so he's very intelligent, but odd....
That's my story.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

oh...and I am going back to the club this weekend. No choice.
need that extra couple hundred $$ per month to pad the account.
Will stay w/ the originalplan of leaving right after the new year.
Told Al, my boss, that I won't be gong outside anymore. After push out, I will just start taking out garbage.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck going back to the club darlin'.  Should be okay, but just keep an extra eye out!

I'm sure there is a hightened security alert there now too.

I hope you get something from that kid who did that....great if you get something from him or his parent's insurance.  Can you do that?  Is this kid still around?  Or did he flee the area?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 6, 2006)

That's ok I missed the gym tonight.   My lower back is tired and sore from work.  Actually whole body is tired so a night off won't hurt.  Have fun back at the club


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

sounds like someone needs a soak in a hot tub and a massage....
so get up here and get yer hands warmed up..... 
HA!

Hiya Tam! yeah....are gonna try and go after parent's insurance if a possiblilty. Also gonna try and get his bond ramped WAY up there where it belongs. 

ever get the urge to go to the gym at the wrong times? Like..when u can't go? oi.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

You are going back to bouncing..........Are you crazy????????   

You should try to work as a bartender


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are going back to bouncing..........Are you crazy????????
> 
> You should try to work as a bartender



Maybe Burner should try being a gigolo?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Maybe Burner should try being a gigolo?


sshh...let you in on a little secret? I am....I got caught by a jealous husband....that's where the scar comes from.. 

 

Crazy? Nope, broke? yes. I've gone 5 years w/out a serious injury....that won't happen again...
and it's only till end of year. Can't just jump into bartender...have to start as bar back...and have already talked w/ head bartender...that's in the works...plus, the bouncer hours are more conducive to other activities...
(my other 2 jobs)

My buddy in Denver is gonna go apeshit when he finds out I am back..but hey...unless he coughs up the few hundred I make there per month to not work there, I am gonna do what I have to do.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate to hear that your going back, hon, but...you gotta do whatcha gotta do.  Just do me a favor and be careful


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah Burner....if you need me and Billie as bodyguards, I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Think of the distraction y'all would cause:
Imagine the scene...two guys about to go at it...of course, they have friends who are gonna jump in as well...there I am..in the middle...'negotiating'..when I call in for back up. Billie and Tam...the Dynamic duo. You two walk in....and lift your shirts....all eyes would be on you....all other actions would cease...guys would forget what they were mad at...they buy you drinks and go along their way.....
another heroic adventure by Tam and Billie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I hate to hear that your going back, hon, but...you gotta do whatcha gotta do. Just do me a favor and be careful


hey hun! Thanx for the concern, but I went 5 years without a major incident..nothing to worry yer pretty little head over!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey there Mikey...so your going back?!? Good for you, just be careful and don't your pent up rage out on the drunks tooooooo much!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Roc! No worries....no rage. I am calm. Wooosah! 

I'm babysitting my two youngest nieces tonight, so no work..might go and have a free beer...you know...for a late night protien intake...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2006)

I think going back is a good thing.  Yeah, yeah, danger and all that.  But you're right, it's an isolated incident.  Back to the normal routine.  It's good for the soul.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

Jenny said:


> Hello


Mrs. Eggs!

HEY YOU! Look at that beautiful pic of you in the avi! You look...angelic!
Glad to see things are going well for you!
You need to come around more often! u AND Justin!
'Cause....I'm about to be reborn again! Honest!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I think going back is a good thing. Yeah, yeah, danger and all that. But you're right, it's an isolated incident. Back to the normal routine. It's good for the soul.


Hey bud!
I think so. I was just saying in Dev's journal...if anybody ever comes at me with a knife again...I'm gonna take a barstool to their head...heh heh..betcha I could get away with it too....

My buddy who also got stabbed went back Thursday night. He told me some disturbing/annoying news: Evidently some people at the club were asking if he thought if I was gonna be ok to bounce again...if I had basically lost my edge....if I could be counted on in a fight...WTF???  

oi....what can u do?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Evidently some people at the club were asking if he thought if I was gonna be ok to bounce again...if I had basically lost my edge....if I could be counted on in a fight...WTF???
> 
> oi....what can u do?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

I should be getting some or all my workman's comp check(s) this coming week...which will ease some of the financial stress I am undergoing right now...
I've noticed...besides my basic jokes...I've been in the dumps here...and nobody wants to read that...so....gonna turn that frown upside down.
So far, nothing is scheduled for Monday..so then I will be making my start back to the old me....
Oh..I will be wearing t-shirts again for a while....instead of my tank tops...
call it a mental thing: Wanna 'earn my right to wear tanks' again...if that makes any sense.
It at least does for me. (when I first startin seriously back in 1998, I wore t-shirts, till I saw noticable muscle, I started to wear tanks.)

Have to be honest...I do dread this first workout coming up....

So..be patient...I'm on my way to a comeback....
I am gonna wait to see what my finances are here pretty soon...I do want to start those kick boxing classes...wanna start walking/running first to get a little cardio conditioning before starting up wtih that.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


well, that is option 'C', i believe....


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

I can kinda understand the other bouncers concerns.  They are probably wondering if you will be "gun shy" about stepping into a fight.  They are probably thinking that you may hesitate thinking another knife could be pulled.  However, everyone reacts differently and you may not hesitate at all, instead you may jump right in with the least provocation.  

Deep down, the guys are not only concerned about you and your reaction, they are concered that it could happen to them one day.  Just take it one night at a time....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey!
well, I survived...no worries.
No fights...hmm...was kinda hoping just to 'getback in the saddle' again...
on a good note: I got kissed by two girls and saw boobs of a third...

I'm Baa-aack!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

Pics?  (Of the girl, not you...)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I got kissed by two girls and saw boobs of a third...
> 
> I'm Baa-aack!



 ... you're going about this all wrong.  I get the same thing and I don't have to fight.  

Good to see you back at it again.  Like most have said, it's something you've done for a while, and you can't let one incident change who you are.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

'morning, NT!
well...I can't help it if I am not quite the 'chick magnet'you are....each man has his limits...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Pics? (Of the girl, not you...)


sorry...nope.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'morning, NT!
> well...I can't help it if I am not quite the 'chick magnet'you are....each man has his limits...



Morning B ... me, chick magnet, not likely.   I married a chich magnet and only hang out with those who are chick magnets.  

Although, I like a job where inbetween the rare fights, you get to see boobies. hehe


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> ... you're going about this all wrong.  I get the same thing and I don't have to fight.



*sigh*  NT, the man who lives the life most mortal men can only fantasize about.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

sorry...nothing to post yet.
Did a bunch of running around, then had to eat....then the dam sky opened up. I mean it RAINED...HARD for a long time...then got too late.
However, I am signed up for tonight to go back to my old dojo for kickboxing and jujitsu.
Will be hard, but fun..and watch me melt off this spare tire!
about to get outta here..and actually gonna go hit the gym after this! PROMISE!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2006)

Get off the web and get to the gym !!!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> sorry...nothing to post yet.
> Did a bunch of running around, then had to eat....then the dam sky opened up. I mean it RAINED...HARD for a long time...then got too late.
> However, I am signed up for tonight to go back to my old dojo for kickboxing and jujitsu.
> Will be hard, but fun..and watch me melt off this spare tire!
> about to get outta here..and actually gonna go hit the gym after this! PROMISE!



Hey I finally made it to the gym so it's time for you to get your butt in the gym


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2006)

Kickboxing is good cardio, and if you can find something that fun to do, it'll get you kick started (no pun intended...ok, maybe a little...)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

ok...went to the gym today....workout sucked. But, I went.
man..am I WEAK....just kept telling myself whilst I was struggling w/ normally warm up weights....."muscle memory will kick in again next week...just get thru this week, and things will get better"

Didn't go to the dojo last night. 
Just didnt'. Still not sure I can afford it...hate to start something...like it..then have to quit cause of insufficient funds.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Quit Moping, Burner.

I'm proud that you got there.  Jump in the comp between Py and I I bet Py would let you in.

How's the neck/ear/back of the head.

#$^#@%$^@  I should know better than to use slashes between those words


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ok...went to the gym today....workout sucked. But, I went.
> man..am I WEAK....just kept telling myself whilst I was struggling w/ normally warm up weights....."muscle memory will kick in again next week...just get thru this week, and things will get better"
> 
> Didn't go to the dojo last night.
> Just didnt'. Still not sure I can afford it...hate to start something...like it..then have to quit cause of insufficient funds.



Just think how weak you'd be getting if you didn't go!!!  

It'll come back to you quickly. 

Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

She said:




BritChick said:


> Just think how weak you'd be getting if you didn't go!!!
> 
> It'll come back to you quickly.
> 
> Hope you're keeping well.



He Heard: You are becomming a weak pussy!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

hey all!
thanks, I don't do well with those little comps. I'm just gonna go at my own pace, brotha.

hey K!
I know....I know....just gonna get thru this week, then turn it back up again!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Just think how weak you'd be getting if you didn't go!!!
> 
> It'll come back to you quickly.
> 
> Hope you're keeping well.




yeah....just think:  Muscle Memory


----------



## Devlin (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry for not getting back to you.  Between the migraines, work and now the horse sale life is busy for the next couple weeks.  Atleast, so far, the migraines have quit, but I've been pulling a Burner  and skipping the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2006)

Glad to hear you got back in the gym, B.  Remember, the journey of a thousand miles, and all that....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you. Between the migraines, work and now the horse sale life is busy for the next couple weeks. Atleast, so far, the migraines have quit, but I've been pulling a Burner  and skipping the gym.


I just read all about it in your journal...whew! bet it was fun...but tiring!

great...I've been immortalized as the guy who doesn't work out....



Weekend update! (Bar Stories! YES! THEY ARE BACK!)
I think I removed any concerns ANYbody might have had about not being able to do the job...
I walked out several people...backed up several removals...and then...last night...WAHOO!!!!! Had a GREAT Take down!  
I was walking up towards the front of the club and saw Monty (The other bouncer that got stabbed) talking w/ a guy..and started to look for another bouncer...So I got his attention, he motioned that we were about to remove this guy from the club. (he was about 6'4"? and seemed to be in decent shape)
Monty was still talking w/ him, and giving him his options:
1) He can walk out on his own
2) we will take him out.
While Monty was saying this...it was apparent the guy was bucking for option #2. So, while I was standing behind him..without his knowledge, I put on my gloves. 
The funny part...his friend saw me doing this..and kinda gave a "oh..dam...this is about to suck' kind of look, then stepped back.
Monty basically stated that he was done talking, and it was time to leave..he started to resist.... YEAH! WAHOO!!!! 
Monty was lead, and put him into a NICE headlock...I imobilized his right side. (arm) and started to take him out. he was fighting pretty good, so I said: "Put him on the ground"
We both basically did hip tosses (he on this guy's left side, me in the other) 
end result...guy landed on the non-padded carpet with his face. 
We restrained him and cop took control and walked him out... 

Another guy pulled a knife on Monty...it didn't go so well for that guy...Monty knocked him out.
Don't understand what goes thru some people's minds...going into a night club with a weapon???? I am gonna get an ASP. (that steel telescoping baton) it's as small as 7" and extends to about 16" or more. Some one EVER pulls a knife on me...it's their wrist.

Case update:
little some-bitch got case post-poned til the 25th. But, the DA's office listed off a LONG list of charges under the 1st degree assault (about 9) and all mentioned: concealed deadly weapon, I believe)
He's going down!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

oh...ran into some of the girls I will be dating in the future this weekend too...


AND! WAHOO! I've been doing well in the hug department....
Scenario: OH MY GAWD! THAT WAS YOU?????? <recieve big hug here>

AND! I found a $20.00 on the floor, so I took monty and his Girl friend to breakfast after work.
What can I say...I'm a good guy...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner the Bouncer is back  



> great...I've been immortalized as the guy who doesn't work out....



Sorry, but I know you will turn that immortalization around soon.   However, I doubt I will do more than cardio this week  since I will be back working the horse sale on thursday through monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oh...ran into some of the girls I will be dating in the future this weekend too...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

oh..I am thinking I may be skipping the legs this week...
during that take out..when we slammed him into the floor...I landed on my left leg...right on my pack of breath mints. I have a HUGE bruise on my quad now.
Actually, leg almost buckled from under me. So, if not better by tuesday...gonna have to skip....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds like a fun night at the bar.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> AND! WAHOO! I've been doing well in the hug department....
> Scenario: OH MY GAWD! THAT WAS YOU?????? <recieve big hug here>



Way to work it!!! lol

Can't believe you went back to bouncing - crazy man!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Had to...to prove something to myself..and to anybody else that doubted me...as well as am needing the extra couple hundred per month for a little while longer...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

Burner, do you still have my audio book "Your Best Life Now" that I loaned you?  If so, could you get that back to me?  I would appreciate it.

Thanks darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

Nope. I mailed that to archie! he's got it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

ok...went to the gym yeserday....better than last time, but still not up to speed....

18 Sep 06:

Chest:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*5, 100*5, 100*4

Incline bench press:
185*5, 185*5, 185*5, 135*8, 135*8

Hi / Medium / Lo Cable Flyes:
50*10 / 50*10 / 35*10

Lo / Medium / Hi Cable Flyes:
35*10/ 35*10 / 35*15

**little better...wasn't up to doing biceps after that.

**was a girl in the gym..almost didn't recognize her...last time I sw her..she was a bit of a chunker...not now....she has some gunz (vein down the bicep I am jealous of) nearly a 6-pack....
--first I was amazed that I saw her load 225 on bench. Dam! I am struggling with that again right now! A girl is doing this? oi! Then I saw her do it:
Barely a partial. Ok...still amazed that she could unrack it and do a partial-partial...but dam...if u are gonna lift...do it right????

***leg feels a little better. Will see how I do after work.
***also starting my MMA tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work getting back to the gym.   How's your mug ?

What MMA are you taking?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ok...went to the gym yeserday....better than last time, but still not up to speed....
> 
> 18 Sep 06:
> 
> ...


 
OK cool, you are still using 100lb dbs that's good, and the inclines aren't that far off...you will be fine don't worry about it, your strength will come back before you know it.

that chick must have been showing off to you since she knows you remember her as a fatass, lol, she's like, I'll show him!  obviously that didn't work too well for her, but anyway, nice try


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Naw...dont think she was showing off...any more than anybody else does...
But, ya should have heard her 'war cry' on those reps....I dunno if I was aroused...or frightened...


Okie dokie: Tuesday! 
1st night of jujitsu! WAHOO! I have forgotten...how easily I can get my ass kicked....damn!
I'm gonna have a good time with this! He won't let me do both: jujitsu AND kickboxing, so figure...take 1 for 6 months, then switch over and then back-n-forth...
Doesn't seem to burn a lot of cals, either...so gonna have to do other form of cardio...

Kinda funny...I did get slammed onto my back, via back of head during one demonstration...I just remember looking up from the flat of my back...and said: 'ow'...who dat? Who d'ere? 

It looks like a lot of it is gonna be usable. That's why I didn't gofor tae-kwondo, karate, kung-fu.....I want usable, street fighting skills.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> that chick must have been showing off to you since she knows you remember her as a fatass, lol, she's like, I'll show him! obviously that didn't work too well for her, but anyway, nice try


I was wanting to ask..if she was juicing....I mean..she was sort of strong last time I saw her. (she always did power lifting) but now, as said...she was ripped...unless she went HARDCORE on diet/cardio....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi burner


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2006)

Heya Burner!  Glad to hear things are swinging up for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

working on it!

I'm going back to jujitsu tonight.
Tuesday was pretty cool. am looking forward to getting into this!
I'm a white belt, so in basic terms..I 'may' be able to fight my way out of a wet paper bag...


It didn't take too much energy out of me, so I am gonna go to the gym this afternoona dn nail my delts and tris...

Am gonna still have to find time for cardio...
They are about to seriously screw up our work schedules...so that's gonna come into play soon...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey!
No new, exciting news! 
No exciting bar stories!
Did go play paintball for a while Saturday morning...in rain/wind and cold...wiped out a bunker, and that was nice...but was trying to link up with my team..and ended up behind enemy lines. (my side had red tape on arms, the enemy had blue) I was taking cover behind a tree as I saw a couple enemy players in front of me. I tried to find a place to fall back on for safety, and realized...that was about a couple hundred yards behind me..so I bunkered down and tried to take a few with me...but it was soon pointless...I think I started taking round from 6 different positions...I'm good..but I have my limits... 
Good news: My marker actually worked...flawlessly...WAHOO!
Back to the gym today!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG I missed your return to the gym and martial arts    I haven't been to the gym in atleast 2 weeks   and it looks like when I return tomorrow I will be limited to just lifting due to horrible blisters on the back of my heels from walking so friggin much at the sale.  How's the laceration feeling now that you are returning to working out?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey you!
It doesn't bother me...odd..the back part..itches once in a while...it's still sensitive. The scar on my face s fine.

Just remember: Take it easy those first couple days back...ease into it, then rip it up!

I seem to have come down with a serious and hopefully not terminal case of: couches spuditis...
gonna try again this afternoon after I get off work to go again..then this evening; jujitsu. (only bad thing of jujitsu...I don't seem to burn a lot of calories doing it, so still gonna have to add on cardio elsewhere)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

Had a 'situation' yesterday. Buddy of mine; had a near fatal bike accident years ago. He's on permanent meds.
He's hooked. big time. 
He knows I have meds. and...knows I am getting more..(upcoming surgury)
He called me yesterday..sounding like he was strung out. It was sadening to hear. 
His wife, said a couple days before at the paintball tourney, that he's already burned thru his October's supply. (He gets his meds. for 3 months @ a time)
He takes too many. Now he's out. He called yesterday asking if he could have/buy the rest of my oxycodine. (I was nice enough to give him 1/2 of what I had left, as I really don't have need of them)
After talking w/ a mutual friend, I called back my friend and just said that I only had a couple left, and that I am using them. (sorry, white lie for a good cause)
Besides...what are a couple pills gonna do for him...he pops them like Pez...
I did mention that he should go see his doc about what he's going thru:
either get better meds.....OR...find alternative relievers other than meds.
probably fall on deaf ears....


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Brother Burner, jujitsu huh??? Good stuff, hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2006)

burner

Wutz up booger


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey hottie!

Hey Archie! Glad to see ya back!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

27 Sep 06:

Chest / Bis:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 275*4 (w/ spot)

Inc. DB Press:
100*5, 100*3 
--compound--
BB Curl:
65*10, 65*6

***shitty workout
***2 days behind...got there...realized that I am not gonna be able to lift at all next week...(surgury on Monday) so...started out taking it easy..then got mad..and tried to crank the intensity....2nd set of inc. DB Press; left shoulder acted up...called THATa day....arm tendons were starting to bug, so killed that too...
**...but at  least I went???


Jujitsu:
had a good time last night: Did end up laughing at  myself.
most of the beginer moves involve getting the opponent off balance and kicking their shin out, causing them to fall to the ground: (usually on face)
I did kind of a 'field goal' kick: (non-kicking leg kinda hopped into the air as well, which resulted in my falling on my back, next to the guy who I put on the ground.

(Didn't hurt him)
All I could do was laugh....

back on swing shifts....oi. only good thing...will be able to lift before work...favorite time of day to do that....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

hmm...had another couple of easy workouts...
that will be it for another week..hopefully, that will wil all.
Monday is my surgury on my face, so will be out for at least the week. Stitches should come out Friday.
Will see how it feels that Sunday.
(have to modify my schedule around my work and jujitsu training)

BAR STORIES!
I need to take that ginko bilboa stuff. Twice on Friday night..had two good lokking women walk up to me and say hi! (one even knew my name)
me...drew a blank...and I wonder why I am single....oi.

had kind of a cool thing happen:
I was standing of to the side watching the crowd, (was nearing closing time, and where I was always seems to be a 'problem area' for fights breaking out)
In my right peripheral, I saw some guy moving towards me, then the fist flying! Suprising fast...my right hand came up to protect my face and my left palm found this guys' chin...
I was about to start 'driving' it backwards..as I had been practicing...until I recognized it to be a friend of mine. I stoped my 'counter attack'
(he was just playing..wasn't actually gonna hit me)
His response was: OH SHIT!!!!
All I responed with was: Hey man...don't come up on me like that...

BUT! THIS JUJITSU STUFF WORKS! WAHOOOO!!!!! 
(I still have a LOT to learn..and PRACTICE before I will be competent to utilize it fully)


----------



## Devlin (Oct 2, 2006)

Bet your friend had a very rude awakening when you reacted


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2006)

B ... even though you reacted as taught, remember, a little knowledge can be very dangerous.  I had the same kind of incident a while back when I was first learning the martial arts.    And just like in TV, my sensi heard about how I had done almost what you did, and thought I needed an extra special class.  Needless to say, I quickly learnt that I knew nothing.   It was quick, short and to the point ... and it hurt a little.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey lady!
yeah....I don't think he'll be playing w/ me like that anymore....
it's all good...

Hey NT!
Naw...I hear what ya mean, mi amigo- but I'm being taught street fighting skils. Not a martial art. He's showing me things in particular that will enhanc my ability to effect my position.

My little nieces are, however, taking Kempo Karate. Kinda funny: The two youngest ones; 8 and 6 both have attitudes...and think they can get their way...well...the sensi has taken belts from them. I think it is finally getting thru to them: They aren't the ones running the show...must be humiliating to lose your belt in front of your whole class...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

surgury went well yesterday.
My ear looks great! I get the stitches out next monday, so will see when I wil be cleared to lift again.
So, no lifting or jujistu this week...will see when I can start back.

Am starting to feel the 'fire' within again....was really not motivated to go for this whole time past...I think partially now is that I am on shift work..and can go before work in the best time of the day for me.

When I do go back...will probably start a new journal. I'll even...<gulp> include pics of my fat carcass...so..be gentle...I look like shit. But, I need a starting point. And, with my body composition and lack of strength...its' definately back to square one....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> B ... even though you reacted as taught, remember, a little knowledge can be very dangerous. I had the same kind of incident a while back when I was first learning the martial arts.  And just like in TV, my sensi heard about how I had done almost what you did, and thought I needed an extra special class. Needless to say, I quickly learnt that I knew nothing.  It was quick, short and to the point ... and it hurt a little.


so you got some, what we call in the military: 'wall to wall counselling?"


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2006)

yep ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2006)

Good to hear your surgery went well


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to hear your surgery went well



 Definatly!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks, all!

I duno why..but I have a feeling of: Something good's gonna happen to me...kind of en elated feeling...hope it turns to reality....

heh..now that I can't lift..I REALLY want to....go figure.....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like some good karma coming around to visit.  Hope she brings you something nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2006)

i DID buy power ball tickets this afternoon...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> i DID buy power ball tickets this afternoon...


Good luck, man!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea, good luck sweetie with that power ball.  Hmmmm...maybe I'll go buy a power ball this afternoon.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm still a workin' man...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

well, weekend came and went. 
Didn't do much.
Went to denver to hang out with friends. Wasn't feeling great, almost cancelled. Glad I didn't.)
we played poker...and I went with 20.00...and left with...60.00! WAHOO!
I am usually the one who loses money within the 1st 30 minutes of playing and turned into 'drink bitch and baby-sitter'
well..not this night, baby! It was MY turn!
The guy whose house we were at is gonna have a 'talk' with an employee on Monday. This guy may be leaving the company. (not on his terms) he holds a 100k per year job. I piped up that I am looking for a new job...

they even said that they couldn't believe this guy. He's bitcing about his job and he doesn't have much to do. I again piped in that I could and WOULD be happy to take over...if he does nothing...the bar is set kinda low...if I even shaprpend pencils...that would be a bonus...
oh well...
it probably didn't help that I took this guy's money.... 



I get stitches out tomorrow. (Monday)
Should be cleared for light workouts by wednesday. 
I am...<gulp> gonna take photos of my fat carcass....and actually post them. 
So....be gentle.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, maybe taking his money will show you are agressive and a winner!

Congrats on the stiches.  Glad to see you are officially back in one piece.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

...heh..I can't wait to SHAVE that part of my face....


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry I have been so slow to return the journal entry.....been kinda busy tonight. Hope all is well and nothing is to sore. Didnt win on that powerball huh? Thats ashame we couldve split it.....haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

well, all stitches are OUT!
I will be able to shave my ENTIRE face in a couple days.
Will be getting my workman's comp case closed in the next couple days...then check cut....whew! I'm even getting a bit more than I was expecting...and that is good!
Gonna be able to pay off a couple things and relieve some stress...

well, shift change...gotta fly!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah my shift change as well gotta go here in a few. Where do you work, just answer when you get back.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

heh...which job?
I do secure messaging system administration for the military. (main job)
Am a realtor
Am a bouncer.


Let's see: Dianne; my team lead: real estate...gave my BIG clients a nice email the other day....basically...if u want this property...let's get it. Let's do it right, or stop wasting my agent's (me) time. (they have been pussy-footing around this 820k listed home since JUNE....they emailed the other day...asking what they thought of a 675k offer??? I turned that to Dianne..as I didn't have the tact to tell them they had lost their minds!
So...they responded to her...and we might be writing a contract on this HUGE property in the near future! WAHOOO!!!!!!! (oh..and in the price range I suggested the offer 3 months ago....)
***like I always say: if more people would listen to me..this would be a better world.


THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE LAST POSTS IN THIS JOURNAL. IT FEELS DEAD...THERE HASN'T BEEN ANY REAL ACTION IN IT IN MONTHS....
MY SCHEDULE IS IN PLACE: I WILL BE ABLE TO LIFT ON MONDAYS, WEDNESDAY AND FRIDAYS. (TUESDAYS AND THURSDAYS NOT AVAILABLE)
NEW JOURNAL W/ STATS...AND PICS....COMING SOON TO AN IRONMAGAZINE JOUNRAL NEAR YOU.


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Cant wait to see it. Lots of good information in this one. I would encourage you to stick with this one, but if now its your decision. I will be looking forward to hearing from you. Best of luck with work and all.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2006)

ok....today fizzled...and had to get a couple things done b4 work... (

I'm gonna have to start 2morrow afternoon. (have floor duty from 10am - 1pm.
Will have to employ my 'Cycle III' schedule:
day 1: Chest, delts, tris
day 2: legs
day 3: back, traps, bis
gonna have to really force mytime management...
wake up, snack, digest....then lift ..and be at jujitsu...the go to work...
WHOO! 
also see if I force myself up early enuf for cardio on tues and thurs and sats. 
this is my plan.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

No post here for 4 days, what is going on Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

been workin'!
WEEKEND UPDATE!
BAR STORIES!
Friday was nice and slow. Face was a bit sore still...so I worked the front door, stamping hands. Nice and easy.
Saturday night...hhmm.....good night....ya know...sometimes the planets seem to align just right?
I dunno why...but the ladies were more responsive to me lastnight....(that's a good thing)

Heh heh.....(prepare for single guy...I'm a dog entry)
I had my 1st 3-way kiss w/ two hot women last night! WAHOO! very SHA-WING! 
We have all known each other for some time. The one used to work at the club, and the other...well....I've had a thing for her for a LONG time. Long story short; the oportunity presented itself, and I siezed it. 
(sometimes..it IS good being me!) 
I'm gonna date the one...I have it in my mind...now hopefully we can follow thru...only bad thing: she moved to Pueblo, which is a 40 minute drive away....dammit! 

AND! I got to throw another guy out. yes, it is very fullfilling on a personal level..

Kinda funny: I was talking w/ another bouncer about how I was wanting to use some of my new founded 'come-along' holds that I am learning in class...as we were talking, I looked over his shouder and a fight broke out! YEAH! We both went over and broke it up. He took one, and I got the other. I pulled him up a little bit by his shoulders, then came in with a choking headlock and included his left arm. In his ear, I shouted: YOU ARE F-ING DONE!, where he gave up and I walked him w/out further incident...


I actually got kisses from 4 different women last night. (I am friends with all of them...so just friendly smooches...but that one with the future mother of my children....whoo....I'm still thinking of this one...)
What? Could this be? Could Burner's dance card be pulled from the dating pool and cast into the Sea of Tranquility and Romance?
We shall see! Stay tuned! 


Am going to the gym tomorrow. Will get stats...MAYBE pics....
(I mentioned...it's gonna be ugly....)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

oh...the guy who I almost knocked out a couple weeks ago for coming up on my blind side and pretending to hit me? well...he tried screwing around again...and his finger nail actually grazed the scar.
He got an earful. 
basic: We're cool...but do NOT EVER touch me. again.
ofcourse, he was drunk....so had to tell him a few times for it to sink in....so, we'll see next weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 15, 2006)

Burner the babe magnet.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

wait till I look agood again.... 
(i'm only in a 'target rich environment...where darkness and alcohol work in my favor...)

Was'sup, trips!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

you really need to look into publishing "Burner's Memoirs" or something like that, your stories are priceless....

Gee, what did you do this weekend?  Well, I kissed 2 girls at once, threw someone out of a bar, and hung out with lots of women.

What did I do this weekend?  Well, I kissed my wife 2 times, threw an empty beer bottle on the floor and hung out with 2 women, my wife and my cat


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah..but I do miss being in a relationship, my friend. 
wait...you only kissed your wife twice? all night? 


well...in the end..I went home alone to an empty house....

Well, I WOULD have started a memoirs, but some of my best 'material' is lost.
(I have had this odd ability..to see a situation...and use my quirky sense of humor and make a story of it.)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was gonna send u a sample of what I mean..but the story is saved on my work network drive...not here...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh, I took my parent's to go see:Man of the Year, Friday morning.
(my father's b-day)
Was overall a good movie. His stand up (friggin hilarious) and points he made...wish the elected...would take heed and apply....
the rest of the movie...ho-hum.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

oh..and on  another note: something else I find relaxing and fulfilling: using the shredder.
Not your average, run of the mill, home shredder..but the industrial, able to shred classified material shredder. I dunno why. I like the sound, and watching the paper being mauled into teeny tiny bits of paper.
It kinda reminds me of..well...me at a buffet table...


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

^^ Thats messed up Burner ^^

Not into mauling bodyparts are ya?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

How goes it Brother Dalton??? Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> ^^ Thats messed up Burner ^^
> 
> Not into mauling bodyparts are ya?


naw...they won't fit into the 'chompers'.... muhahahahaaa....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

Archangel said:


> How goes it Brother Dalton??? Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


"I thought you'd be...bigger"

Hey Archie! How's things?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

well..I WAS hoping to be able to post a workout this day...but I would have had to actually have had worked out...
I dunno...I slept too late...then decided to go to the jujitsu class. (I didn't have time for both) then..got had phone calls (busines) incoming and out...and then didn't make it to that, either...today has been a failure so far....oi.


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

No workout huh.......its alright I will let it slide this time...as long as you let mine slide from time to time.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not much liking this schedule...oi. It sucks, but learn, adapt, improvise.
tomorrow is lifting day and jujitsu b4 work.
I have my running gear w/ me in the car, but it is raining/snowing out....
Most likely gonna do push tomorrow and pull friday. GOnna ahve to sacrifice legs till next week....

nope. Sorry..not gonna let you get like me..so no sliding for you, sir.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Am I going to  have to send Fitgirl over there?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

um....would you? puh-lease?????


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

I need someone to stay on me for now. All though all of my ot is over for now, I am getting stronger each week and I need the support of others to help with that. And thats what you guys have been, phenominal support! Thanks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'm not much liking this schedule...oi. It sucks, but learn, adapt, improvise.
> tomorrow is lifting day and jujitsu b4 work.
> I have my running gear w/ me in the car, but it is raining/snowing out....
> Most likely gonna do push tomorrow and pull friday. GOnna ahve to sacrifice legs till next week....
> ...


 
I am gonna make a suggestion to you, I know you are having a hard time finding the time to get to the gym lately, why not try something like I am doing, the semi full body HIT style workout?  I mean, it would be perfect for you right now, you will get in and out of the gym in less than a half hour, and you will feel like you accomplished something instead of always planning to go and then not winding up going.

I doubted the validity of one set to failure, but honestly, I think it's great.  It will no doubt get your strength up real quick too.  Then once you get more back to normal, you can switch to something more to your liking, but by then, you will have higher numbers to work with.

I am loving it right now....couple of warmup sets, then bam, one good heavy set, move on.  I think you should think about it


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Burnsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Que pasa mi amigo!?  Long time me no be here   Hows everything...still gettin to the gtym regularly?  Man i wish i could bro I swear!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey DB-
naw...just gettin' older..and fatter....

Thanks, Stew...but, I just won't be able to get my head 'wrapped' around that idea...it just doesn't work for me. naw, I can get in and out in 45 mins...it's just GETTING there that's killing me....
today...another failure.
All the way around; fitness-wise.
I got up...early enough: check
had my pre-workout snack and coffee: check
do some things around the house while I digest: check
Get in the car and start to back out of the garage to go to gym: check
then it goes to hell: Check. 

DA called. Was on the phone w/ her for a while. Good news on that: Little punk HAS a history...so he WILL be going to prison for a while. YEAH!

After DA called, woman called from Victims Advocacy called, spoke w/ her, then redirected to another department that will hopefully be able to get the funds to pay for the jujitsu lessons.

THAT took a while. Looked at clock. Too late for gym so I can make it to jujitsu. HUng out a little while, got another couple things done, then left for training. Get there...instructor said I was an hour late! WTF??? Left there...HAD to go by real estate association to pay mandatory payment...not enough time to try and workout....
today= total fitness loss. 
Got alot of other items finished...can't go tomorrow...or seriously doubtful...Friday is out...maybe...this sucks. I need to win the powerball...work is getting in the way of my life! 

So much for 'full steam ahead'...
but...I'm not gonna go negative. Nope. I'm gonna dust myself off and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Mikey, dropping in to say hi!


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats all you can do is try again. Best of luck with everything, I know first hand how work can damper your workouts.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2006)

so you didn't go to jujitsu ... could you not have made it to the gym then?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

not by the time I left the dojo and paid the real estate fee.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 22, 2006)

That's great to hear that the little punk will be going to jail for a while.  I hope its for a long, long while.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Let's see:
Weekend update:
hope y'all are sitting down...I actually went to the GYM last night!
(ok, I went Friday too...but ran into an old friend..and as soon as he saw the scar...had to tell the tell..and that was that...but I actually WENT to the gym)
Last night, I did my back.
I just told myself not to expect too much..and I wasn't diappointed...

Dam, I have a LOT of work to do to just get back to where I used to be...
Not even gonna post workout.
So, tomorrow am..fresh start. Probably not gonna post workouts, as they will be the '1st day back' workouts...

BAR STORIES:
Nothing really too exciting happened this weekend. Was slow. 
I only got one throw out. Easy, but fun. Guy was WAY drunk. Philosophical drunk. 
I started to talk w/ him, realized that wasn't gonna happen, so I went directly into my 2 options bit.
1) I???m gonna cut you off, and you can stay and drink water or soda, but no more alcohol
-or-
2) You may go home.
(there is no third choice)
He tried to argue w/ me....dummy. 
???sir, two choices. Pick one. Now.???
Still tried to argue.
???sir, I am about to make the choice for you???
STILL argued.
???sir, good night.???
Walked him to the door and out.
Evidently...after I had already gone back inside and GONE....he of course started talking shit.
Oi....WHY do they do that? It???s done. Over. Finished...

That was about it...got some positive signals from women this weekend...so...we'll see how that plays out...who knows...ol Burner here may get to start dating again...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Let's see:
Weekend update:
hope y'all are sitting down...I actually went to the GYM last night!
(ok, I went Friday too...but ran into an old friend..and as soon as he saw the scar...had to tell the tell..and that was that...but I actually WENT to the gym)
Last night, I did my back.
I just told myself not to expect too much..and I wasn't diappointed...

Dam, I have a LOT of work to do to just get back to where I used to be...
Not even gonna post workout.
So, tomorrow am..fresh start. Probably not gonna post workouts, as they will be the '1st day back' workouts...

BAR STORIES:
Nothing really too exciting happened this weekend. Was slow. 
I only got one throw out. Easy, but fun. Guy was WAY drunk. Philosophical drunk. 
I started to talk w/ him, realized that wasn't gonna happen, so I went directly into my 2 options bit.
1) I???m gonna cut you off, and you can stay and drink water or soda, but no more alcohol
-or-
2) You may go home.
(there is no third choice)
He tried to argue w/ me....dummy. 
???sir, two choices. Pick one. Now.???
Still tried to argue.
???sir, I am about to make the choice for you???
STILL argued.
???sir, good night.???
Walked him to the door and out.
Evidently...after I had already gone back inside and GONE....he of course started talking shit.
Oi....WHY do they do that? It???s done. Over. Finished...

That was about it...got some positive signals from women this weekend...so...we'll see how that plays out...who knows...ol Burner here may get to start dating again...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

Heya Burner...good to hear things are getting back to normal.  let us know how long the punks goes away for.  We can send him care packages in jail.  Maybe a few issues of playgirl...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey Py!
Will do! I was tinking more like: Soap on a rope...
what can I say....I AM a nice guy...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Best wishes on the Girl front my Friend!!! Glad he's going away too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

Keep getting to the gym  .......... 

I like your bar stories....They make me laugh everytime I read 'em.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I went to the gym..again today...almost...sorta..consisstant...
chest and bis.
still not gonna post #'s.
just took it easy. rest was longer...but when get my stride back, intensity will pick up and will be going full steam ahead again.

Got my ass kicked in training this day too...but I'm getting better.
Oh..and my back  is DOMS sore! WAHOO!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2006)

if it makes you feel any better ... I was doing the stack for cable rows, now I'm back to 160lb.   My pullups with three plates ... no more.    I was doing 120lb dumbbell rows, no more ... had a hard time with 70's   And here I thought some rest (almost 3/4 year) and beer and pizza would keep my strength up ... what a myth that is.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

..and your 6-pack...is the one in the fridge?
Well, my canukian brotha...looks like we've got some work to do!

oh..and am I SORE! (I kinda like it...how masochist is that??)


Tomorrow will be a short legs day. Kind of a 'hey, remember this ' workout. Then, training then work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> if it makes you feel any better ... I was doing the stack for cable rows, now I'm back to 160lb.  My pullups with three plates ... no more.  I was doing 120lb dumbbell rows, no more ... had a hard time with 70's  And here I thought some rest (almost 3/4 year) and beer and pizza would keep my strength up ... what a myth that is.


 
Pullups with 3 plates???  That's almost God-like, unless of course you only weighed like 135 at the time  

so note to self....the beer and pizza diet DOES NOT keep up strength levels....CHECK


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ..and your 6-pack...is the one in the fridge?
> Well, my canukian brotha...looks like we've got some work to do!
> 
> oh..and am I SORE! (I kinda like it...how masochist is that??)
> ...


 
Oh wait till Thursday when you can't walk, that should be fun, can't wait to hear about that one


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Tomorrow will be a short legs day.



Gonna workout the short leg?  Don't forget the lotion.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Gonna workout the short leg? Don't forget the lotion.


 
 

you know TT, ever since you started that 5x5 program, you have been funny as shit around here....or maybe you always were and I just never noticed, but man, you come up with some good ones


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Gonna workout the short leg? Don't forget the lotion.


I try to make sure all muscles are worked.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Oh wait till Thursday when you can't walk, that should be fun, can't wait to hear about that one


oh..that's why it's gonna be an easy day....so I can ease back into it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oh..that's why it's gonna be an easy day....so I can ease back into it...


 
I'll bet you still won't be able to walk,


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

What?  The beer and pizza diet doesn't work?  DAMN!  Who else knows about this?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> What? The beer and pizza diet doesn't work? DAMN! Who else knows about this?


Is that like the Krispy Kreme Diet? (Bruce Allmighty)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ..and your 6-pack...is the one in the fridge?



Nah ... I'm TOO vain to let it go.  I was running and keeping active, just not lifting.  

It was my only in at the bars ... chicks would ask how old I was ... I'd tell them.  They wouldn't be believe me ... I would tell them to ask the boss, she would confirm and then say, check out his abs.  What a wife.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Pullups with 3 plates???  That's almost God-like, unless of course you only weighed like 135 at the time
> 
> so note to self....the beer and pizza diet DOES NOT keep up strength levels....CHECK



Maybe weight has something to do with it ... I am 165lb.  And for the record, I wasn't doing sets with 3 plates ... just testing my 1/2 rep max.  I would workout with one plate for reps usually.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Maybe weight has something to do with it ... I am 165lb. And for the record, I wasn't doing sets with 3 plates ... just testing my 1/2 rep max. I would workout with one plate for reps usually.


 
ok maybe you shouldn't have admitted that....you had me going


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

... I've never been about how much weight compared to others.  In my world, as long as the wife thinks I look good, great.  If I also look good to the other hotiies out there ...  even better for us.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> ... I've never been about how much weight compared to others. In my world, as long as the wife thinks I look good, great. If I also look good to the other hotiies out there ...  even better for us.


 
I was gonna say, usually the wife will always think you look good, unless of course you let yourself go and become a fat pig whale.  But, sure, looking good to the other women out there is always a good thing, even if I can't do anything about it like you apparantly can


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I was gonna say, usually the wife will always think you look good, unless of course you let yourself go and become a fat pig whale.  But, sure, looking good to the other women out there is always a good thing, even if I can't do anything about it like you apparantly can



sometimes it's good to be me.  

On that topic ... the missus has decided we'll be going to the strip club instead of a regular club for Halloween.  She will be wearing a see through nightie, pig tails and carrying a lolly pop.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> sometimes it's good to be me.
> 
> She will be wearing a see through nightie, pig tails and carrying a lolly pop.


 
and you're ok with this?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> and you're ok with this?



Yep 

You wouldn't be?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> sometimes it's good to be me.



NT lives the life that us mere mortals can only fantasize about.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Burner how are ya bud?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is the missus from our trip to the Exotic Erotic Ball in San Fran.  We're waiting for friends to get ready.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Here is the missus from our trip to the Exotic Erotic Ball in San Fran. We're waiting for friends to get ready.


 
yep, it's official, it is most definitely great to be you....she's hawt man!  Although, I must say, I was expecting to see a pic of her in her Halloween costume   

you know, since you are ok with it and everything


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> NT lives the life that us mere mortals can only fantasize about.


 
I think NT needs to make a movie about his life.  I mean , now THAT would be some good $hit! Definitely Playboy channel material


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yep, it's official, it is most definitely great to be you....she's hawt man!  Although, I must say, I was expecting to see a pic of her in her Halloween costume
> 
> you know, since you are ok with it and everything




I was allowed at one time ... and then as any pic probably does, it ended up in the wrong hands.    I am now banned from posting such pics.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> I was allowed at one time ... and then as any pic probably does, it ended up in the wrong hands.  I am now banned from posting such pics.


 
I hate it when one asshole ruins it for everyone else !!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> I was allowed at one time ... and then as any pic probably does, it ended up in the wrong hands.  I am now banned from posting such pics.


 
how about bikini/underwear pics??  

I need some help here, my wife has been pregnant for the past 9 months!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> how about bikini/underwear pics??
> 
> I need some help here, my wife has been pregnant for the past 9 months!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

gaaaaaa!!!!! My journal has been pornalized....AND I'M NOT PART OF IT!!!!!  but...there WAS a pic...so...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

got up this am..my back was tweaking...so no leg workout. DID go to JJ training.
That was frustrating. I am having a hard time getting beyond my old habits.
If I haven't explained, my instructor teaches to 'bitch up'
if pushed/shoved, don't aggress. take a couple steps back, stay nuetral stance, put hands in a no threatening manner. (then....when he thinks you are a punk..and tries to either hit or push you again, you step in and take the offensive.
I'm still stepping back with a litle bit of a 'fighter stance'...which tells the aggressor that I am gonna 'go'.

Also, when pushed/shoved, be relaxed.
I still tense up...as to let the other guy know that I have strength.. (make sense?) I keep doing it...very annoying for me...

But, I am going 3 - 4 times/week. I'll get past it.
Learning some sweet new locks/holds/take-outs...I can't wait to show some unsuspecting drunk... 
"Look what I can do! Now, say goodnight...sir..."


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> gaaaaaa!!!!! My journal has been pornalized....



May as well pornalize it.  It's not being used for anything else.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

I THOUGHT about lifting today, thank you...

We're supposed to be getting a blizzard tomorrow! WAHOO! Get to try out my AWD that I pay alot more $$ for....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> We're supposed to be getting a blizzard tomorrow! WAHOO!



Going to be hitting the slopes then?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

ohhhhhh...yyyeeeeaaaahhhhhh......
that's where that AWD car is gonna SHINE!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

oh...paossible bad news:
My big CA buyers...may not be coming...at least, for some time...I've been WAITING since this pat JUNE for them to buy....got an email this am that they are takig their hose off the market for the holiday season..and start sometime later...oi...HOW MUCH LATER? I may have to pull the plug...
I have a client in January...and maybe 2 in March...so, we'll see.
It costs me $$ to hold my license...so..do I hold on and MAYBE get a closing...or work a deal w/ my team lead, to give her 70 / 30 split..so I get SOMETHING....ugg...


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Good luck with all of the buisness stuff, now wheres the workouts??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 26, 2006)

Been a long time since I've done my Song O' The Week for ya burner!  Sorry about the CA clients holding off.  I know you'll find your answer, I say pray on it and see what happens.

Here ya go dear:

1 - Oh come and dance with me, my baby
Let's dance, do it, go crazy
The night is young and so are we
Let's make love and dance the night away

What I really wanna do
Is just dance with you
And feel your body tight
Show ya how to do it right
I can show you every move
I know just what to do
Each step we do is refine
One dance and you'll be mine

2- So baby when we hit the floor
You'll be asking for more
Let's make love and dance the night away

Oh come and dance with me, my baby
Let's dance, do it, go crazy
The night is young and so are we
Let's make love and dance the night away

Oh put your hand in mine
Promise I'll take my time


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

good morning!
WHo sang that? Dosn't quite sound familiar.

WE ARE IN A BLIZZARD! WHITE OUT CONDITIONS! 
SO..good chance I am not leaving my house today....See if I can get some pics later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh...I've been hearing about all the snow you guys are getting!  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze send me pics

the song was sung by Debelah Morgan.  Another one hit wonder


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are pics from the frint and back of my humble little abode. Evidently my descriptions didn't come thru. I sent a couple pics of what my view is supposed to look like, and then...now.
ALso..I sent a shot of the car...somebody was asking about it.
ya know..I wanted it to snow so I can check out the AWD of it...but this was a bit much...
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/slusser98/album/576460762332187069#page1


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2006)

Didnt work. Said something went wrong.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

try again
might have to go to left pane and click: October Snow 2006


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2006)

a regular winter in Alberta ... we'd be out in our jackets skiing/sledding ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

didn't say I am not enjoying it...except my car doens't have the ground clearance to get thru it...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

Weekend:
Got to the gym Friday: Delts/tris.
took it easy.
trained Friday. Was annoyed at myself. I think I expect to pick it up too soon...so, patience....
Missed the workout saturday. no excuse. 
Wore out from the club, slept too long this am, no workout today.. 

BAR STORIES:
No fights. Only a couple assists in walking a few people out.
women: Got a few kisses from a few different women...sometimes..it IS good being single. AND! This girl I have been talking to..asked for MY # last night! 
Another girl...I've had a thing for..for a LONG time...was there last night...was talking w/ her a little...we'll see. 

A LOT of people came out last night to celebrate Halloween. As I have every year I've been there...I call it: "Ho-wee" ...and the name fits. Some looked good..others...not so much.

Am looking forward to tomorrow's workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey, a workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey, a workout.



So nothing has changed in here ?  

Hey Burner !   You still real estate / bouncer?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> So nothing has changed in here ?
> 
> Hey Burner !   You still real estate / bouncer?



You missed all the excitement.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You missed all the excitement.




Damn Burner, time for a career change bud


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Burner I have been on my 4 day weekend I havent been here to much. How are ya?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

How goes it BRother Dalton??? Hope all is well my Friend!!! Your Broncos had one Heckuva game yesterday!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> So nothing has changed in here ?
> 
> Hey Burner ! You still real estate / bouncer?


don't forget: sys admin...

Hey Gary! Good to see you back


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey all-
Today was...weird..shitty....
I DID go to the gym!

So:
30 October, 2006
CHEST/BICEPS

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 245*4, 245*3, 245*3, 245*3, 245*3 

Inc. DB Bench Press:
100*4, 75*8, 75*5, 50*10, 50*8 
--compound sets--
BB Curls:
65*10, 65*10, 95*6, 95*5

Pec Dec:
120*10, 120*8, 120*7 

DB Preacher Curls:
30*8, 30*8, 30*8


**before I left for the gym, I felt weak..and unmotivated. But, I went...hoping that once I got there and under the weight, it would 'turn on' and then I'd get in a good workout.
nope
the 135 set felt 'heavy'. That's usually a bad sign for the rest of the workout. Sometimes, I can get it to turn on..but not today. So, on the bench...I tried the heavier weight..but had to do a lot of sets, as I couldn't do the reps...

**felt winded and just tired...don't know why...hope next week's will be better.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Personal rant for the day:
Today's workout SUCKED. (but, at least I went)
then went to my ju jitsu class.
It didn???t go well. It was just me and Eric, my sensei. So, I had an hour of one on one. 
I don???t know what it is....but I get put into that situation, (being attacked) and I forget what I am doing. I kept making the same mistakes. We???d stop, correct it...then try again....and I???d do the same dam thing wrong again.
Once, I was working on a technique, and I went the wrong way. (he was coming at me with a left punch. I am supposed to move off-line, to the right so my body won???t be in the line of his punch. I turned left, into it...and got popped in the mouth. Luckily, he wasn???t going HARD....but it still hurt and thought I loosened a tooth) 
The part that bothered me...and still is...is that I got REALLY frustrated. I mean...holy shit, I was not in my right frame of mind. (it???s not like this is hard. It???s not brain surgery...but why the hell can???t I pick this up faster? Stuff like this normally comes easy to me)
I started my own psychoanalysis....I wonder if that little bastard actually did more than just scar my face. 
It bothers me...I mean....I have always gone into situations full steam ahead. 
To be honest, that was one of the reasons I started at the club way back when...and why I went back now: To face my fears. 
I like to think I am a fairly confident man. I walk tall and try to be the ???master of my universe???.
That kid took something from me. I AM mortal. I know it sounds strange, but its really the only way to describe it. 
I???m gonna keep going back. I am gonna overcome this feeling that???s dwelling inside....
But I don???t like the feeling that???s inside me right now....just hope it doesn???t take too long to pass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Dude, not sure how long it's been since you worked out, but to do 5 sets with 245 on the bench after a layoff is damn good brotha. I'd hate to see what a 'good' workout looks like


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2006)

I hate to say it, and I could be wrong, but you need to go through the stages after being attacked just like the stages of grief.  One stage was going back to bouncing.  Another stage is admitting the attacker took something from you.  Another stage is facing it and then overcoming it.  Venting is a plus and can only help.  You will overcome this.  

Or you could just be having one hell of a bad day


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, not sure how long it's been since you worked out, but to do 5 sets with 245 on the bench after a layoff is damn good brotha. I'd hate to see what a 'good' workout looks like



I dont think its bad either.  I am doing the exact same bench scheme, 5x3.  It took me a while to get to where with the weight I am lifting now, but once you get there..theres just more 'path' ahead.

What WAS the rep scheme supposed to be anyway?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, all...just a shitty day...
I was hoping to get the 275 up for a set of 3.

Supposed to be: At least sets of 5. so, 245 @ 5 sets of 5.

just my thoughts: If you can't do the weight for at least 4 reps, it's too heavy. But I was stubborn..and hoping it would kick in and get the extra reps.
So, will just chalk it up as a bad day and make sure next week is better.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

It happens.  How long were your rests?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

try to keep under 2 mins.
my 'routine': finish set, get up, walk to water fountain and come back, adjust weights if necesarry, stretch...think about next set, and go. (more or less.)
used to think about getting a stop watch or something to time down..


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, not sure how long it's been since you worked out, but to do 5 sets with 245 on the bench after a layoff is damn good brotha. I'd hate to see what a 'good' workout looks like



what JD said


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I hate to say it, and I could be wrong, but you need to go through the stages after being attacked just like the stages of grief. One stage was going back to bouncing. Another stage is admitting the attacker took something from you. Another stage is facing it and then overcoming it. Venting is a plus and can only help. You will overcome this.
> 
> Or you could just be having one hell of a bad day


you...are a wise woman..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, not sure how long it's been since you worked out, but to do 5 sets with 245 on the bench after a layoff is damn good brotha. I'd hate to see what a 'good' workout looks like


...gimme a few weeks.....muhahahahaaa....




After 'whoring' around the site..and neglecting my official duties of office..  I feel better. 

So, on a lighter note during my training...before I got popped in the mouth...
I was 'attacking' my sensei. (we do role playing. So, I was suposed to pick a fight..verbal...then the push...then attack..like most fights start)
he said: 'Go'...I just stood there.
WTF are you doing??  Talk shite to me... 
me: I...um...how???? (I don't start fights. So..I couldn't think of what to say...)
honest. He looked at me...and with a WTF look on his face..."Are you kidding me?"
nope.
Guess u had to be there. 
Guess being an actor is also not in the realm of my future...

and no..I don't talk smack at the club. I give offenders the 2 choice option..and proceed accordingly...


so about 5 minutes later....after we had the little laugh...I did my evade technique wrong, and stopped his fist with my jaw.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well atleast you were such a nice guy to stop his fist with your jaw...haha. I think I would have a hard time trying to argue with someone like they do in the WWE. Haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

I actually have to be mad at someone to 'go off'....
<pretending to be an actor: Where's my motivation! Where's my motivation!>

oh..for the record...my chest is sore today... 

..and I feel better than I did yesterday...tomorrow is back to the dojo...so...just pay attention and MOVE!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

As do I. I cant pretend to be mad, IMO that would be acting not any type of martial arts! Haha....

But I dont think i would tell your Sensei that, haha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

well...when you have a 6'2" trained man weighing in around 240...I'm definately gonna tell him...something...


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha....thats right. No shame in that. Now if he was 150lbs and trained and I may reconsider, but at 240 thats a big ole basturd.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

dam straight! So when he does come at me...On the outside I try to remain:  but...on the inside i'm like:


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> dam straight! So when he does come at me...On the outside I try to remain:  but...on the inside i'm like:



LOL

Ah yes brings back memories.  No one would spar with me when I took Karate lessons, I took my glasses off and that ruined my depth perception... Popped a few people in the mouth .  

The Sensei used me for a demonstration once, a wrist lock.. He couldn't get me to go to the floor ( had really strong wrists back then ) he whispered " you're making me look bad "  I went to the mat !  Do not make the instructor look bad


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

heh....THAT'S not a problem!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

I got an old hag?????? oi!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I got an old hag?????? oi!



Is this better?


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Much better......where is mine? What a crock I got the damned telletubbies!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Much better......where is mine? What a crock I got the damned telletubbies!!!!



You're married with young kids.    No wenches for you.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha.....true true, keep Barney and friends coming. But lets switch it up can you atleast give me the Jetson's mom shes kinda hot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> can you atleast give me the Jetson's mom shes kinda hot.




Sure.  I'll even add a bonus.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You're married with young kids.    No wenches for you.



 ... wenches, no, hotties, add your name to the ever growing list.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

bad news: No training today...of either kind. had flat tire. Like, pancake flat. 
only pump I had...was my bicycle pump. No..not the nice one that's on the floor...but the one that mounts to the frame of the bike. Do you know how HARD it is to pump 10lbs of air into a car tire with that???? It also took a while.
so...in lieu of working out: I grilled chicken for the week. Oh..and downloaded a little porn...gotta love the internet...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

Phrase for the day.... Car Trouble Sucks!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2006)

hi hon!!  I'm going to hopefully be back on regularly soon...I just dropped in to say....


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh Ive had my life blessed with car trouble many times.  And I would LOVE for it to be just a flat tire.

How about having a supercharged 1989 Formula with a Fuel Injection system that sucks beyond belief.  This piece would turn off the fuel pump just for shits and giggles at random times.  And to get it back on, I had to spray ether into the throttle body.

The mustang came next.  Imagine getting ready to go to disney world with 3 other people and when going to pick up the 3rd person, YOUR FUCKING HOOD FLIES UP INTO YOUR WINDSHIELD!

My car now...Oh its not so bad, just blowing my motor into pieces when my new ram air modification decided to suck up some water in my gyms parking lot.

Ah, memories.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Phrase for the day.... Car Trouble Sucks!


 
yeah , how about this one....got home from the pediatrician today after having to go to the hospital for a jaundice test, where my boy was crying his fricken head off only to get out of my car and notice a nail in my rear tire.  OK, so after a few choice words, I get the baby in the house and start the process of changing the tire.  I have a 4Runner, so it's a project to get the spare from under the car.  Ok, I get it down and out, it's a full size spare with rim and all, great right?  well, wrong, as there is somehow a screw in my spare tire, when we never changed the tires on the car yet    How the f**k does something like that happen?

Luckily I have a great father in law who took the truck and was gonna bring it to his mechanic to get BOTH holes fixes, but seriously, this shit always happens at the worst times doesn't it?


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I had to take my little girl a few times to the doc for jaundice. She seemed very yellow, but doc said only a little jaundice. I was thinking I would hate to see a little jaundice. So what did the doc say?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I had to take my little girl a few times to the doc for jaundice. She seemed very yellow, but doc said only a little jaundice. I was thinking I would hate to see a little jaundice. So what did the doc say?



he is ok, although, when we had to take him for the test, that was HELL, watching him scream and scream while they pricked his foot and took the blood...oh man, wife was crying all over the place, real fun, but his levels dropped from when in the hospital, so that's a good thing,


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I remember that now as well to. It is painful for the parent to. Wow I hated that. Thanks for helping me remember shitty memoires!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hi hon!! I'm going to hopefully be back on regularly soon...I just dropped in to say....


you best be here in a regular and daily fashion, young lady..or I will not hesitate to...well..I'll do something....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Oh Ive had my life blessed with car trouble many times. And I would LOVE for it to be just a flat tire.
> 
> How about having a supercharged 1989 Formula with a Fuel Injection system that sucks beyond belief. This piece would turn off the fuel pump just for shits and giggles at random times. And to get it back on, I had to spray ether into the throttle body.
> 
> ...


ok...you win..er...do you???
supercharged TA? Nice...bet it was sweet when it was working....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah , how about this one....got home from the pediatrician today after having to go to the hospital for a jaundice test, where my boy was crying his fricken head off only to get out of my car and notice a nail in my rear tire. OK, so after a few choice words, I get the baby in the house and start the process of changing the tire. I have a 4Runner, so it's a project to get the spare from under the car. Ok, I get it down and out, it's a full size spare with rim and all, great right? well, wrong, as there is somehow a screw in my spare tire, when we never changed the tires on the car yet  How the f**k does something like that happen?
> 
> Luckily I have a great father in law who took the truck and was gonna bring it to his mechanic to get BOTH holes fixes, but seriously, this shit always happens at the worst times doesn't it?


Murhpy's Law, big Daddy!

I had a 99 4-Runner. Really liked it...the payment...not so much.

There was a running joke with me and the GM of the Toyota dealership: Whenever I'd need an oil change or new tires...I'd trade in on a new car...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

look below..at your own risk:















































a workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

3 November, 06:
Delts / Tris

Seated DB Military Press:
35*15, 50*10, 65*5, 65*6, 65*5

Incline BB CGBP:
135*5, 135*5, 135*5
--compound set--
Side Latera Raise:
30*8, 30*8, 30*8 --little disappointed

WG Upright Rows:
110*0
**soon as I tried to lift...something felt VERY wrong in both delts. So..put the BB back. Waited a couple minutes, walked to the dip machine and tried to do a BW Dip...nope. Still hurt, so called it a day.

Bit, got the 2 main delts and a tri done. 

** Training went much better today. Still having a hard time with putting up my hands...sensei 'cured' me of that....he attacked me with a friggin BAT! No shit! He wound up like he was gonna knock one out of the park..and came at me. (a '#1' attack position) so, dam straight, hands came up...'V-stepped' as I was supposed to and followed thru into my attack..as I am supposed to do.
---it's amazing what your mind will do what your mortality is called into play...


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Well hope the delts get better. I know how that feels.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2006)

Ahh this must have been the week for flat tires.  I had to take my trailer in to have a flat rotated out.  Atleast I have the a mini air compressor that plugs into the lighter in the truck.  However, at some point soon I need to get the spare replaced to the tune of $111+ for one stinking tire.    GUess $111 is better than the $181+ another tire pace quoted  

Ohh and Burner, you aren't the only one who got a workout in....I hit the treadmill yesterday and today and lifted yesterday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Seated DB Military Press:
> 35*15, 50*10, 65*5, 65*6, 65*5
> 
> Incline BB CGBP:
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!  Nice seated DB mils and close grip inclines.

I love incline presses, one of my better exercises, but I have the damnest time with close grip incline.  I can't get enough ROM, and it's hard on my wrists.  More power to ya bro, cuz that is a great tri movement


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

that was my 1st time w/ the incline CGBP. I dunno if the form was spot on...
I try to focous that it's just the arms moving, and not incorporating my chest.
Hopefully within a couple months...all will be good and I'll be full steam ahead.

Hi Dev! I had a compressor like that...but I didnt like it...and tossed it. I just have to find the time to get back to Dicount Tire and tell them to fix the dam thing. Ive been there twice for it already...VERY annoying.
So, until then...it's a stop by the Class6 gas pumps to the free air station...

Hey DD- Yeah..I have an occasional pain in my delts. It was starting to flair up again right before my last surgury...I dunno...maybe I'm just gettin' old...work around, thru...whatever...


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I had some shoulder problems dont know if you recall reading it in my journal, but I had some therapy for a month or so and now its great!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

oh..and my goals to reach before March 07..if possible:
To get back the strength I had in '02:
CHEST:
BB Bench: 315 for sets of 5
Inc BB Bench: 275 1 set of 3
Inc DB Bench Press: 120's for sets of 5

Legs: 315 for sets of 5
Deads: 405 for 1 set of 4

Back: 
Pull Ups: 50 reps within 5 sets or WG Pull ups for BW+55 for sets of 5
BO Rows: 205 for sets of 5

Delts:
Seated BB Mil Press: 185 for 5
Seated DB Mil Press: 80 for 5
Lateral Raises: 50 for sets of 5

Arms:
Dips: 135 for 5
Skull Crusher: 110
BB Curls: 125 for sets of 5

That's what I would like...now..doing that back at 182lbs...THAT will be a challenge!

Presently: 215


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I had some shoulder problems dont know if you recall reading it in my journal, but I had some therapy for a month or so and now its great!


what kind of therapy? I just try and take things slow...warm up...stretch...etc.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Bands and things like that. I actually went to a therapist.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

if it continues to be a problem, I might have to look into that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

didn't make it to the gym today...somehow freaked out about having to go into work..and didn't want to be late...and ended up showing up...1/2 hour early...


On a good note...(possibly): It is Reserve weekend on base this weekend. Ran into an old friend. He has a sweet job. = big $$...and travels...(computer, server, software installs)
said they are looking for people all the time...so, am gonna go dust off the resume, polish it a little and see what happens...


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Best of luck with that Burner. New oppurtunities knock and your on it. Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

BAR STORIES:
Kind of lacking as not going downtown tonight:
No throwouts for me...
my 2 favorite female bartenders were at work lastnight....can I have them...BOTH...puh-lease???? 

And to top it off....I saw three sets of boobs. Then, I took them home.
-true story.





now for the...rest of the story.
Yes, I took 3 women home lastnight. Not to my home, but theirs...and I..was a gentleman and dropped them off and went home...alone...as usual. (they were all married with NINE kids between them) They were too drunk to get home, and they ewre tired of waiting for someone else to take them home, so I offered. 
Here's my take on good deeds:
You do a good deed: Three bad deeds get wiped  clean.
I did THREE good deeds...I had NINE bad deeds wiped.
If I do this on a regular basis....I will probably be nominated for sainthood...

But, I AM gonna do my back tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I got to keep that in mind, good info.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> BAR STORIES:
> Kind of lacking as not going downtown tonight:
> No throwouts for me...
> my 2 favorite female bartenders were at work lastnight....can I have them...BOTH...puh-lease????
> ...


I look forward to these bar stories.... Sainthood? Yeah right. Those good deeds now, might get you laid in the future  .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

heh...if they have single friends...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

5 November 06:
BACK:
Dead Lifts!:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*3+1 = grip failed 

Burner Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*8, BW*7 

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 135*8, 135*8

**Got off to a great start! Felt strong! Last set of 'deads'grip was giving.
**2nd set of Pull Ups, my tendons were starting to get 'that' feeling again...so I took it easy the 3rd set and stopped, before might have strained them again...
**BO Rows...grip was failing...if I had my straps..am sure those would have been better..

***overall, a decent workout...but will just go a little harder every week till I am back at full steam.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I wanna see the full steam burner. Here we go!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

gimme a couple / few weeks...gotta stoke that fire...

ha...get it? Stoke the fire....my handle is 'burner!'
I've got material for YEARS!


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I see this. bwahahaha......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm enjoying the 'glow' of my I'm tired from a workout feeling right now...


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I will tell you this I hate sitting here right now and I got the feeling of damn my pants are getting a little snug. URGH!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I've got material for YEARS!



Oh great!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Pretty good on the DLs for not working out regularly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got the feeling of damn my pants are getting a little snug. URGH!!!



Don't tell us.  Tell your wife.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Oh great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Captain...er....Trips, sir!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> I will tell you this I hate sitting here right now and I got the feeling of damn my pants are getting a little snug. URGH!!!


getting? Dam...wish I was on'y 'getting' I've been goig with the untucked 'fashion' for over a year now...not by choice!


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate bulking makes me feel like some shit. 

Fuckin TT calling me out all the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

are you stronger? has your strength goe up? Are you good at cutting? Then, hit that cut, and reshape it to your new, lean self.
or..you could do as all the 'fatties' do: just wear sweats everywhere...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice deads buddy!  Question.  Do you reset between reps?  I didn't used to, but Trips convinced me I should.  Since I have, my pull strength has improved and I think one is less prone to injury since form is stricter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Fuckin TT calling me out all the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice deads buddy! Question. Do you reset between reps? I didn't used to, but Trips convinced me I should. Since I have, my pull strength has improved and I think one is less prone to injury since form is stricter.


 
nope. As soon as the plate touches the ground its up again.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

Come to think of it, I remember a discussion in Training about deadlifting.  Since deadlifting is = to lifting a dead weight, once it touches the ground, you could readjust and lift it back up.  Not saying you use the ground for momentum, but I suppose thats where the term "dead"lift comes from.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

true- but I figure..w/out straps..I only have X amount of time w/ grip..so be fluid and knock the reps out.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

Ohhhh shit thats right.  Hmph.  I do DOH Barbell holds with 225lbs that are around 30 seconds..  So with added weight, even with an alternating grip, Id still be FUCKED.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

what's worse..is when you are doing heavy DB shrugs...and you are trying to knock out those last two or three reps...you feel your fingers 'opening' and are gonna drop it...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

how are you doing today, hon?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

I hear ya on the grip starting to fail, LOL!!! I almost dropped the Hammer Deads this morning, my grip was just about SHOT!!! Hows it goin BRother Dalton???


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Que pasa mi amigo!!!  Hows the gym?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2006)

B ... there is talk around the household that I'll be getting my 7 day summer job back in 2007 - official floatie holder.     I'm looking for a better title ... I'm going to have a necklace made with whatever I can come up with on it. 
floatie holder
floatie stablizer
personal floatation device safety manager


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2006)

Imagine this task if you will

  X X X
__O
The x's represent naked ladies on air mattresses in the pool   The o represents me and my job of keeping the mattresses together.   Yes, you're reading this and saying, that is the worst job in the world to do on vacation, but that is just the kind of guy I am ... willing to sacrifice vacation time to ensure that others enjoy their vacation to the utmost.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> how are you doing today, hon?


I'd be a LOT better..if a certain someone would...answer emails...myspace mails...talk to me...let me know she is ok....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yesterday was good, client-wise. I met them; took the wife around the area and showed her homes in different areas of the city.
I dropped her off at the college where her husband was and met him Both seem like really nice people, so WHEN he gets the job, they will be moving here in the spring...hope I only still have my license...will be a nice commission.

Too tired to go to the gym lastnight. So, will start tomorrow. (was at the office all morning then came here.

Got the # of a friend of mine...she's pretty dam cute...and we get along...one drawback: She's 20....so maybe...Billie and I might have to double date...and then let the young'uns hang out while she and I.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> B ... there is talk around the household that I'll be getting my 7 day summer job back in 2007 - official floatie holder.  I'm looking for a better title ... I'm going to have a necklace made with whatever I can come up with on it.
> floatie holder
> floatie stablizer
> personal floatation device safety manager


Pool Boy.
(gives the visualization of something naughty)

dam..might have to find a way to make some $ and check it out w/ y'all!
I need some NT style stories!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Shes 20, and theres a drawback??? Seriously my Friend, best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

nope...just trying to think like a responsible adult?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> nope...just trying to think like a responsible adult?


You don't have to do that until 45 or so, unless you're married. In which case you need to start immediately


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You don't have to do that until 45 or so, unless you're married. In which case you need to start immediately


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You don't have to do that until 45 or so, unless you're married. In which case you need to start immediately


SWEET! So...BRING IT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Pool Boy.
> (gives the visualization of something naughty)
> 
> dam..might have to find a way to make some $ and check it out w/ y'all!
> I need some NT style stories!



Oh my ... the fun you would have.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh yeeees!!!!  The things I could do with a pool boy!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2006)

... last time we were there, there were many _poolboys_ that you could have done things with.  Mr. Jamacia model search.  I had a tough time keeping the missus close by.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

What's up, Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2006)

hi babe?? How are you doing today?


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

I want some workouts to critique. Come on playboy. Where are they? What is this nonsense we are talkin about actin like an adult, please. And I dont think you need to be married to act like one either. I think once you have kids its about that time however, it sucks. I like acting like a child.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> I want some workouts to critique.



 Workout?    In here?       Stop it, Double D.    You're killing me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Workout?  In here?  Stop it, Double D.  You're killing me.


hey! off sides! FOUL! 2 points sir! 
oh...wait...it's true....


I have no excuse for today...  Woke up...took my cafeine shot)...couldn't get fired up...did some work around the house...then..too late. here I am at work. I should be shamed. I am dirt. No..I am lower than dirt. No..I am the dirt the dog refuses to take a dump on.

Today was a waste.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow what a waste.....haha. Sometimes its just hard to get goin.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

You couldn't get going even with the caffeine?  Maybe you need something stronger.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Workout?    In here?       Stop it, Double D.    You're killing me.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You couldn't get going even with the caffeine?  Maybe you need something stronger.



like a kick in the a**


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

well...after another wasted week, I did make it in Saturday for my back.

11 November 06:
BACK:

Dead Lifts:
135*15, 225*10, 315*4, 315*5, 315*4 

Burner Pull Ups: 
Total = 50. (way too many sets...but had to drop down to sets of 5 to get them done)

BO Rows: 
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

**Time.

MAN, THOSE DEADS FELT HEAVY LASTNIGHT...  the 1st set @ 315, only got 4, so went to straps. Got the 5, but last, just felt weak.
I think it took 8 or 9 sets of pull ups to get my 50. That's no good. Hoepfully that will progress each week.

***think I may drop the BO Rows. I don't really feel them...will either do the DB rows or machine T-Bar Rows from now on.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

Forgot to set the alarm, so didn't wake up in time to lift this am. 

BAR STORIES:
nothing to report. Nothing exciting happend. Well, nothing much, anyway...an 'aqquaintance' of mine: (the guy who was plyaing hitting me a couple weeks ago I almost knocked out) well...he drinks a bit..and something happend w/ his friend, and feels I didn't do the right thing..and now he's bent. Oh well...gist of this: We aren't that good of friends. If he makes the misstake of getting into my face and tries something next week...I have no problems with 'showing him the door..the less than hospitable way'....
Jeez...I'm nearly 36....and still there is drama...oi.


...oh..and I am all kinds of stiff today...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2006)

36 or not, if you dont have drama in your life, then youre dead (figuratively speaking).  I think those times are good times.  Others may think differently, but those people are scared of their own shadows, gets out of the shower to take a piss, and as exciting as watching paint dry.

Deads?  On back day?  

Bent Over Rows are difficult for me to 'feel' as well.  If I go heavy its even worse.  Yates rows help switch shit up, Spider Rows, T-bar rows, etc.  T-bars are actually the hardest to for me to feel natural with.

The pull ups, my god.  I can do some pretty good pullups, but 50?   How come 50?  I mean, how often do you set one of those high goals?  Ive done workouts with a set to 100 (not pullups), but I only did it twice in the last year.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Deadlifts:
> 135*15, 225*10, 315*4, 315*5, 315*4


 
Nothing wrong with this workout Burner . Two suggestions though. Why are you doing high rep warmups? Deadlifts are best viewed as a series of singles. Reset for each and every rep, and just do 1-5 reps even for the warmups. Suggestion number two is to ditch the straps .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> 36 or not, if you dont have drama in your life, then youre dead (figuratively speaking). I think those times are good times. Others may think differently, but those people are scared of their own shadows, gets out of the shower to take a piss, and as exciting as watching paint dry.
> 
> Deads? On back day?
> 
> ...


you sir, are correct...and besides....I still have 3 weeks of 35...don't push it..


Yeah...I figure, deads are mainly for back. Too much to try and squat AND dead...two HUGE compound mevements...

As for the pull ups...old school stuff. Got it from Arnold's Encyclopedia from years ago. (just about the only thing I took from that)
But do 50 reps. I will get it to 50 reps within 5 sets, then start adding weight. It's just how I do it.
So for now it will be 'burner pull ups" (med grip, suppinated grip) until I get some strength back, then go to regular wide grip pull ups.

When I did go to 315 on the deads, I did set the weight down..paused a sec, then  went again. That was a little harder.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Suggestion number two is to ditch the straps .


I normally go without the straps, but grip wasn't working with me.
I used the straps for my pull ups and rows...my tendonitis was acting up, and didn't want to stop 'cause of it.

when everything starts to strengthen up again, Ill use the straps less.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Bent Over Rows are difficult for me to 'feel' as well. If I go heavy its even worse. Yates rows help switch shit up, Spider Rows, T-bar rows, etc. T-bars are actually the hardest to for me to feel natural with.


I like that T-bar row 'machine' (u lay at the 45 degree angle, and row)

I figure between those, db rows and cable rows, I should be fine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)

Niiiiiccceee. I'm suprised to see some workouts in here... I figured you would have gone back to your old ways  I'm so optimistic...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You don't have to do that until 45 or so, unless you're married. In which case you need to start immediately



Not true, the guys I lift with are all married and act like high-schoolers.



Burner02 said:


> Got the # of a friend of mine...she's pretty dam cute...and we get along...one drawback: She's 20....so maybe...Billie and I might have to double date...and then let the young'uns hang out while she and I.....




Well if she's pretty damn cute and she's 20... Hook a bro up


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well...after another wasted week, I did make it in Saturday for my back.
> 
> 11 November 06:
> BACK:
> ...



It's a start.  Now keep it up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well...after another wasted week, I did make it in Saturday for my back.
> 
> 11 November 06:
> BACK:
> ...


 
how the hell did I miss this!  A workout! and a decent one to boot  

Now, the thing you need to do is to just build on this.  It won't do you any good to bang out 315 lb deadlifts if you aren't going to be doing them again for another month.  Work on being consistent just as much as the weights you are putting up.  If you can be consistent for a few weeks, you will be amazed at where you will be.....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Dalton!!! I like Deads and Yates Rows, but I'm not the sanest person in the world, LOL!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I like that T-bar row 'machine' (u lay at the 45 degree angle, and row)
> 
> I figure between those, db rows and cable rows, I should be fine.



I am pretty sure what those are are Spider Rows.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Not true, the guys I lift with are all married and act like high-schoolers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How's the song go? Old enough to know better...still too young to care?

I get the feeling you have no problems getting your own, brotha...
I'll see her tomorrow am..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I am pretty sure what those are are Spider Rows.


sweet. thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Niiiiiccceee. I'm suprised to see some workouts in here... I figured you would have gone back to your old ways  I'm so optimistic...


I am just trying to keep y'all guessing...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> how the hell did I miss this! A workout! and a decent one to boot
> 
> Now, the thing you need to do is to just build on this. It won't do you any good to bang out 315 lb deadlifts if you aren't going to be doing them again for another month. Work on being consistent just as much as the weights you are putting up. If you can be consistent for a few weeks, you will be amazed at where you will be.....


Thanks, my friend...having trouble with the conssistancy.

I didn't feel so well lastnight at work. Got home, couldn't sleep...then over slept...by the time I got done with emails (real estate) I can't do from my full time job...it was too late to lift or even do martial arts. So today:waste.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> How's the song go? Old enough to know better...still too young to care?



The one I have is old enough to know better, to young to resist.

Hows tricks, Burner?


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats up Burner?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks, my friend...having trouble with the conssistancy.
> 
> I didn't feel so well lastnight at work. Got home, couldn't sleep...then over slept...by the time I got done with emails (real estate) I can't do from my full time job...it was too late to lift or even do martial arts. So today:waste.


Wait until you get married and have kids.... if you can't be consistent in the gym when single, you AIN'T gotta chance with a family.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wait until you get married and have kids.... if you can't be consistent in the gym when single, you AIN'T gotta chance with a family.



 ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm doomed, then.
This week has been shite too...
I'll pull out Friday and Saturday...basics..then start again on Monday...

I got my one check today! One bit of good news. I can start paying off bills...and do a good deal more with my closing check the 1st week of next month...whew...taken me  a LONG time to get out of this hole I dug...but, I do believe I am out of it..and closing the lid on it.

Only bad thing...I had to cancel a lunch date with a beautiful woman today to go to Denver to take care of it...


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Cancel date with beautiful woman?....You better get your priorities straight. Thats nonsense.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Only bad thing...I had to cancel a lunch date with a beautiful woman today to go to Denver to take care of it...


Here I try to be the voice of reason, and then you drop this bomb. 

Paying the bills could have waited ONE MORE DAY DAWG. What were you thinking! 

You owe us a good bar story to make up for this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'll pull out Friday and Saturday.



Your method of birth control is way too much information.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

it was a BIG check. ok...a NICE sized check...and if I didn't get today..I woldn't have gotten it till sometime in December..and that wasn't an option...

so..what kind of bar stories do you want? Me being the hero and saving sme poor damsel in distress by some drunkard with no game? (where after I rid her of her annoying 'suiter', I 'throw my thang down and wisk her off myself?)
-or-
Invite as many unruley persons to the door with the promise of: sir, if u can't find the door, I will HELP you find it....and you won't like it)

-or-
actually hit on as many good looking women as possible, play the #'s and see who takes me home?

-or-
a combo of all three? of course...two of the above described scenarios involve women..so I'd be going home w/ two good looking women....hey...I LIKE that one...wahoo!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

_actually hit on as many good looking women as possible, play the #'s and see who takes me home?_

You really had to ask?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

I was just putting in options....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm....how about something different from all of those...like a true story...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

let's see: 
1) I have tossed people out.
2) I have gotten #'s AND taken women home from the club
3) I...turned down a couple 3-somes. (why do they present themselves when u are in a commited relationship!!!!!!     )

SO, mister married man....  take this: HA!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe all of that except #3.  The turning down part.  Must be a lie.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I believe all of that except #3.  The turning down part.  Must be a lie.



  I wonder!!!


Whats up BRother Dalton!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2006)

I wonder too. Were the 3-somes, two guys and a girl, or two girls and a guy? If it was the last one, you really do need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

3-somes are amazing! The first one is always kinda nerve racking after that its all gravy baby!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

can someone notify me when there's a wo in here ?   LOL

Hey Burner !


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> can someone notify me when there's a wo in here ?





 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Does that qualify as a workout?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

um...I was in a committed relationship with the woman I thought I was gonna marry...so..I didn't even hesitate when I turned them down. (in retrospect, I could say, that if I had know then that I wasn't gonna make it with the now ex, I would have gone for it...but that would have compromised my integrity. I don't cheat on women. I just don't)


Workouts start fresh tomorow. Overslept today. (didn't ge to bed till after 0400)

Bar Stories:
Not too much to report. No fights. (for me. HEARD there was a HUGE brawl upstairs. a couple guys: about 6'4", 300+ were causing a 'ruckus' took several bouncers to get them out. One of us had a bottle thrown at him, hitting him in the head.)
Where was I???? In the dam women's bathroom...getting some passed out drunk female out of there...
that was two drunk women (passed out) in two nights. The first one...NASTY. She was...passed out, in a pile of her...dinner...w/ her pants around her ankles...NOT a pretty site. Told my boss...y'all don't pay me enough to deal with this.

Was talkig w/ one of the other bouncers at the Vue. (our sister club, the one across the street where I got stabbed at) last night. he was telling me how I need to take care of myself. Either sue the club, or take a meeting w/ the owner and just tell him, that I dont want to sue...but while under the employ of them, I was nearly killed and permanently scarred as well as mental trauma...how about some compensation...
so, gonna think about that. 

The punk's hearing is the 30th. Depending on what time, I may show up w/ some friends to watch what happens.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> can someone notify me when there's a wo in here ?   LOL
> 
> Hey Burner !



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

I love your bar stories Burner, but I would rather see the inspiring workouts you are capable of .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah...me too...
 ALMOST got there today... 
Was on my way...got a phone call from builder. had to talk with her...then had to call client and get things situated..then had to go home and deal with the emails that went with this...
there went workout...


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha....Burner you tear me up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Haha....Burner you tear me up.



 Burner.  Stop making Double D cry.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...me too...
> ALMOST got there today...
> Was on my way...got a phone call from builder. had to talk with her...then had to call client and get things situated..then had to go home and deal with the emails that went with this...
> there went workout...



Maybe you should just do body weight squats, pushups and situps at home if you can not get to the gym      Even if you only did 200 of each you'd get some kind of exercise in.    Just a thought


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 21, 2006)

a couple of phone calls/emails prevented you from getting a workout in?

Have you looked at Archie's HIT type workout?  20 minutes and you're done.  I use a version of it and I feel as good as I did with the 'regular' type workouts.  At least you're getting into the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2006)

I know..I know...yes..BUSINESS CALLS...not personal calls. worth about 8k...so yeah...I took care of them.

I can't do Archie's workout. It doesn't make sense to me. i can't fathom how a mere set gets him as strong as he is. 

Thanks for the concern. I appreciate it. I am gonna get it. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2006)

I sense someone is getting annoyed with our prodding. I for one don't want to piss off a buff bouncer .

It's all good Burner, we just want to see some of those great workouts and we are trying to encourage you. 

I am NO where near as strong as a Arch, but these days I just do warmup sets and then TRY to go to failure on my top set using a spotter (if available). It really does seem to work. Less time, less wear and tear on the joints. Low volume, and high intensity is where it's at for strength brotha!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I sense someone is getting annoyed with our prodding.



Looks like it ... so with that said, B, you do what you do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Have a Great Thanksgiving BRother Dalton, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

hey all...if upset...only at myself. Y'all are great. Thanx for sticking around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope y'all 'proders'....are sitting down:

22 November, 2006:
CHEST / BIS

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 275*3, 315*1 !!    225*4, 225*4, 185*8, 135*10

Inc. DB Bench Press:
100*3   , 80*5, 80*5, 60*10, 60*10
--compound set--
BB Curls:
65*10, 65*10, 105*5, 105*5, 105*5

Decline DB Bench Press:
80*5, 80*5, 60*10
--compound set--
DB Preacher Curls:
45*5, 30*10, 30*10

High Cable Flyes:
70*10

**Time

**I got off to another late start. Who knew. Skipped ju jistu to make the gym. 
**Felt good when I got there...it just 'clicked'...if you know what I mean...sometimes you are in the 'zone'...other times, you are not. I haven't in a LONG time... 
  -- might sound odd...but I felt the need to wear a tank-top. (I might have explained previously: If/when I am rebuilding, restarting...I wear a t-shirt...dont feel like I have earned the 'right' to wear the tank. Odd, I know...but it's a mental stimulation...kinda like wearing my lifting gloves: I don't really need them..but once I put them on...its like: IT'S TIME TO LIFT.

**Go thru my arm up sets...225 even felt fairl 'easy' today, so stopped at 5. Popped on the 275..and was 'eyeing it' getting ramped up...some guy asked if I wanted a spot. Got two of the 3 on my own, said he gave minimal to help me finish the set.
**was feeling GOOD...so went with it. Loaded the 3rd plate, saw myself pushing it thru the ceiling...got the guy's attention...and went to work. 
It didn't explode up..but it went up steadily. He said he gave minimal to get it moving again...so I will call that a rep.
WAHOO! I broke the 3 plate barrier again! 
Think I am gonna stick w/ benching as 1st exercise for a while...(as opposed to usually starting w/ Inc DB Press)

**The rest of the workout went ok. Think I took a little longer than I wanted....thought I kept a decent pace...

**now that I got that check, I am gonna go get some protein powders and MRP shakes...get my diet curbed and back under control.

The gym WILL be closed all day tomorrow...so...no can do legs...will finish up week Fri and Sat.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, JD, Trips and Arch!
May you and your families have safe and happy days!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hope y'all 'proders'....are sitting down:
> 
> 22 November, 2006:
> CHEST / BIS
> ...



ok, so when was the last time you benched????  I think you are pulling our legs...you;ve been working out all along, just not posting it right?? Come on, the gig is up, you can tell us!  315 is awesome though for such a layoff, now reward yourself with a pig out fest tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wish I could say that, brotha....but if it isn't posted...it didn't happen.
I guess muscle memory and desire w/ a bit of attitude kicked in...
Besides..I don't wanna fall TOO far behind you guys...

It's been...maybe a year...since I put up 3 plates? last summer? really do not have anybody to spot me...and I've had some shitty spots in the past...so usually don't go too heavy to need one.


heh...I will...I will...will load on the turkey..so the stuffing..and tater's-n-gravy portions will be small....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Wish I could say that, brotha....but if it isn't posted...it didn't happen.
> I guess muscle memory and desire w/ a bit of attitude kicked in...
> Besides..I don't wanna fall TOO far behind you guys...
> 
> ...




oh come one, load up on ALL the good stuff man!! Carb-loading!  Get them glycogen stores topped off for your leg workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh come one, load up on ALL the good stuff man!! Carb-loading! Get them glycogen stores topped off for your leg workout!


so...I was hoping to make it sound good.... 
devil'd eggs...ooh...and pumkin pie....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hope y'all 'proders'....are sitting down:
> 
> 22 November, 2006:
> CHEST / BIS
> ...




Damn !!!!!  Is this for real ?  
Bad move Burner, you won't be able to move your arms tomorrow to feed yourself    But  a hell of a wo ! 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks, G-
heh....trust me...I'll have no problem..when good food is on the line...can and will move mtns...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about!   I guess we did piss you off.  See?  Your boyz CAN motivate....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

24 Nov 06:
Delts / Tris
Seated BB Mil Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*5, 135*5, 135*5

Standing Lateral Raise:
20*10, 30*8, 40*5
--compound set--
CG BP: 
135*10, 185*5, 185*5

Bent Over DB Lateral Raise:
40*8, 40*8, 40*8
--compound set--
Skull Crushers:
75*8, 75*8, 75*8

Dips:
BW*8, BW*7, BW*7 

Was an overall good workout. Dips were disappointing. Guess still waiting for conditioning to come up...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

25 Nov 06
BACK:
Dead Lifts:
135*10, 225*5, 315*3, 365*2, 385*1, 385*1 

Gravitron Pull Ups:
70*10, 70*10, 70*7, 70*7

T-bar Machine Row: 
(alt. Grip: wide grip, then close grip)
90*5, 90*5, 90*5, 90*5


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

You're on a roll.... keep it up!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

way to go Burner !  Hey what did you compound with ?

Bent Over DB Lateral Raise:
40*8, 40*8, 40*8
--compound set--
75*8, 75*8, 75*8


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> way to go Burner ! Hey what did you compound with ?
> 
> Bent Over DB Lateral Raise:
> 40*8, 40*8, 40*8
> ...


  ...oops. Fixed it!

Thanx all- 

oh..talking w/ my friend in Denver the other day. Guess there was a 'coup' last week at his work...a whole team walked off...and they are HIRING...I may be working in Denver...for considerably more $$ than I make now...
IF I get it...it's gonna be a LOT of studying....but worth it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2006)

I*'m sorry I can;t post more in your journal, you know, cause of the kid and all, lol, but I am impressed with your back to back workouts....now you really need to just buckle down and build upon this....

let me ask you something...you have your own place right?  Ever think about starting to assemble a home gym?  trust me, it is A LOT easier to work out when the stuff is waiting in another room for you as opposed to having to actually go to a gym.  Yeah , there is a high startup cost, but after that, you definitely save money from the gym fees, plus your gym is always open 

just something to think of....you CAN get started with a cheap squat rack/bench combo for under $200 and then a 300 pound free weight set for $150, and you are basically set...add some extra 45 pound plates and you are good to go....think what you can do with just that one piece of equipment:
bench press
incline bench press
squats
lunges
deadlifts
SLDL
barbell rows
t-bar rows
shoulder press
close grip bench press
floor press
barbell curls
skull crushers

and of course, you expand when you can afford it....you get a pullup/dip station, rowing machine, hyper bench, etc...whatever you want...

just a thought to help you stay "on the path"


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck with the job thing, B.  Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

hey Stew!
Trust me..I'd love my own home gym..ut I live in a small, 945 sq. ft townhome. So, that's not an option.

I just gotta get a better hold of my time management...



Hey Py! Thanks, brotha! It was! Got to 'torment' my nieces.... oh..and eat...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent w/o's BRother Dalton, how are ya feeling now??? Keep at it my Friend, wish ya nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks!
today was a scrap. Actually dunno how I missed my workout...thought I had gotten up early enough...somehow got late...then decided to go to training instead of lifting...couldn't do both..then team lead called as I was getting ready to head out the door...might have a buyer worth BIG $$$...so was on the phone...and then lost that time...oi.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

You have some great workouts going in here.....Keep it up


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

What the fuck is a gravitron pullup?  A pull up in the carnival ride?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

naw, the assissted pull up machine.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Burner. Hope all is well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

is good.
gotta ht the gym 2morrow: chest/delts/tris
and then Back legs/bis on Saturday.

Friday is um....well...it's a certain day...and I am going snow boarding...

Have a walk-thru on Monday, so cannot go to gym then. and the closing is Tuesday! WAHOO!


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope all goes well, will be nice to read some workouts on your journal!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

look up a little...there' in there! Kinda like Ragu!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> naw, the assissted pull up machine.



AKA pullup welfare


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

today was crap-
Tire that has been giving me fits was flat...again...so I went to the stroe where I bought them and had warranty. instead of replacing ONE tire...because it is AWD..had to replace ALL FOUR tires...and did it then..'cause I am going into the mtns on Friday...
so...two 1/2 hours later...I am late for work..and no workout...
NOW I'm hungry...
SHIT day.
Oh...this cute girl I have been talkig to called me back today...hhmmm...ok..not a total wash...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

You got 4 new tires because one was bad ?  Their treat ?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

unfortunately..no.
AWD...all tread life must be 'exact' or close...and the other tires had 15k - 20k miles one them...would have messed with the AWD system.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> unfortunately..no.
> AWD...all tread life must be 'exact' or close...and the other tires had 15k - 20k miles one them...would have messed with the AWD system.




I did don't know these things . LOL  I've never seen the need for AWD or 4WD.  I've always figured if the conditions were bad enough to require either then the conditions were bad enough that I didn't need to go anywhere


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a NEED to be able to drive to the mountains and go snowboarding....and I am also 'essential personel' at my main job...so, have to be able to be mobiel..but mainly for the snowboading...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> is good.
> gotta ht the gym 2morrow: chest/delts/tris
> and then Back legs/bis on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey NT!
I'm not counting on being able to go: Have my clients in the morning for a while...then have to go to my full time job.

Tomorrow is snowboarding. I'll start fresh on Saturday.
True story.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

oh...update on my case:
The little shit's hearing was today: He actually plead: not guilty!
I asked he DA: Does he know there are at least a DOZEN eye witnesess as well as video footage of the whole thing?
Also asked: Does he know that if he doesn't take the deal,...that they are gonna toss in the 2nd degree assault as well as 2 counts of attempted murder???? 
Her response: If he doesn't...he soon will...

What an idiot. Plus..I just him to hurry up and say 'guilty' so I can sue him...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2006)

This is why I don't frequent bars anymore . Not to mention I am married to a beautiful woman


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is why I don't frequent bars anymore . Not to mention I am married to a beautiful woman



That helps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Bday Burner!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Burner!!!  You young'un.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, Happy Birthday Mikey!!!! What a present, to have one of IM's hotties first to post it in your journal! Hope all is going well with you.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy bday Burner!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MIKEY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

I left you a message sweetie....hope you have a good day!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

Holy shit, mega-tits comments in this journal?  Ill have to come by more often.  

Oh and about the case, hell plead not guilty for a bit until the seriousness of having a trial gets to him, then hell plea.  Happens all the time with shoplifters.  The moment they see the prosecution has witnesses, the moment they start actually listening to their councelor.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!

hopefully you get a REAL NICE belated b-day gift when that prick gets thrown in jail and you sue his ass and get a nice settlement!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday old man! So whatcha doing tonight? Getting drunk and passin out in a gutter somewhere?!?!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

Where's the cake and ice cream ( and the stripper ) ?

Happy Birthday !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 2, 2006)

I sent the stripper to his Myspace page


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

Doh!  Missed your birthday too!  Happy belated!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

How did your birthday go? How much booze did ya consume?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, mega-tits comments in this journal? Ill have to come by more often.
> 
> Oh and about the case, hell plead not guilty for a bit until the seriousness of having a trial gets to him, then hell plea. Happens all the time with shoplifters. The moment they see the prosecution has witnesses, the moment they start actually listening to their councelor.


yeah...that's what I'm thinking...(I was trying to access the paper's Friday edition; evidently it was in the paper. Wong, I might add, but in there. Only problem I may have is that they printed my name. probably nothing to worry about...

What the DA said, was that the 'deal' was for 20 years on 1 count of 1st degree Aggrivated Assault. If he goes for trial, he'll have the other aggrivated assault put back in as well as the 2 counts of attempted murder. Can only imagine how many years that will fetch him...
what a putz...over a dozen eyewitnesses AND video????


Thanks for the B-day well wishes! IT was a great day! Went up to Denver the night before to hang with my best friend and wife. Got up the next am...early....and then went to Keystone and had a great day on the slopes. Didn't push too hard...but still had fun. There was allcohol involved...c'mon...can't board/ski sober...what's the fun in that???


Got home that evening...grilled a HUGE juicy steak..watched a movie...and called it a night...was almost....a perfect day.

Nothing too exciting happened at the club last night. Was REALLY friggi cold. Not too busy.

Got up this morning...went and saw an old girlfriend for coffee. (her husband was in-processing at the Air Force base, so she and their 2 1/2 year old son were at the hotel. I hadn't seen her since the day they got married...so was nice to se her again. She's actually one of my oldest friends.
She dropped me off at my car and I started my way towards work. Did manage to call this girl I have been talking with off and on for a while...I just told her..that we are gonna date. 
Gonna try the bold approach...see how that goes. Nice girl...kinda quiet..but..I can talk enough for three people...so it will work out...


I have my walk-thru tomorrow morning...so see what time I wrap up with that...and see if I can get to the gym in time...
Tuesday is the closing day! WAHOO!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I sent the stripper to his Myspace page


odd thing....I saw the comments once: BTW...THANKS! 

but I can't find them anymore...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Today's walk-trhu took up my whole morning. CLOSING IS TOMORROW!
WAHOO! It's been 7 months since they started this: When they bought the house...and i get PAID TOMORROW! YEAH!

Had just enough time to get to the store for some much needed food...took it home, ate and got to work.
Looks like I am gonna have to combine workouts to the chest/delts/tri and back/legs/bis workout 'B' again.

We are still not sure about the job situation....I may not have a job in January....was told that we are suposed to have employees of the other contracting company that wants this contract...to have them sit and watch what we do. Heh...train them? fuq 'em. There's the installation and administration books...the OI's are in 'this' folder. Now get outta my way..I have to post w/ my friends.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Good luck, hope it all works out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

heh...me too! I just got myself out of a hole..and I don't wanna go back!
I am gonna get in touch w/ my sister...maybe go do what she does: Sells insurance..and if get securities license...mutual funds? Sounds like good money...if I heard her...it starts at about what I make now...and then no earning limit...I'd just have to see if I would like to do it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn brotha! Lot's of catching up to do in your journal. Sounds like my kind of BD celebration. Low key, alcohol and good food .

Congrats on the commission, you earned it big time! Best of luck with the other job situation. I say fuck'em! And of course, good luck with the new gf.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks! Whoever she may be.... 
(I'm talking w/ a few...decisions..decisions...)

Now..if  could learn to cook as well as I can grill a steak...dam.....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry I missed your Birthday my Friend!!! Hope it all works out the way you want/need it to BRother Dalton!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks, Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> thanks, Arch!



  Hope it was everything you want my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Arch! 


Ok...today: SUCKED. It WAS supposed to be a GREAT day....turned to shit real quick.
Today was the closing of my client's home. I've been waiting for ths day for 7 months. (longer, if you count from the day we started talking)
At 2pm: I had a check for 16,000 in my hands. Took it to the broker for them to chop it up as needed.
Long story short: out of over a year's worth of work..and 16,000 commission...I get: 600.00 
I must have misheard what the office manager said, that they were gonna wipe my realtor fees: almost 4k worth. Well, they didn't. 
So...
35% goes to my team lead: 5,600.00
4k goes to my brokerage
I promised 1% of my commission to my clients: 4,300.00
leaves me: 2,600.00
TAXES on 6,900.00 (what was left after team lead and brokerage)
= what...28%? so figure 2,000.00 to be safe = 600.00.

NOT HAPPY. I was planning on that 4k in my pocket...so I  could have finally paid off one last bill that's been nagging me. Not now.
If my one set of clients say that they aren't coming in the spring...I have one more closig in January...(I hope) then I am gonna pull the plug...

i didn't have time to get food from the house...so I have to buy dinner...pizza sounds good...drown my sorrows into that...
How about some...GOOD luck, eh? Too much to ask for?

Ok..I think...the whining is about over...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy Shit Burner  that SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'd be drowning in something besides pizza if it was me . Hang in there !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

me too...but I am still at work till 10:30....and then have toget up early in the am to actualy...go to the gym....especially...with all the 'energy' I just pigged out on...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry about the turn, B.  Have another slice for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

It will work out my Friend, heres wishing you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Burner how have you been buddy? Sorry I havent been around much. I need to get caught up. Been so busy lately.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

hiya Burnsy...how are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Howdy-
Week sucked. reference early post about a 16,000 check one minute..worth 600.00 10 minutes later.... 

Had to go to a 'viewing' of a friend/aqquaintance of mine. Colorado Springs Police Officer was shot and killed by a piece of shit...went with some of my club c-workers to pay respects. (I knew him...barely. He's friends of a friend...) What a waste. He was a good guy...I'd like to have been able to get to have known him better....
Had a hard time looking at 'him'. It wasn't him....it was a lifeless...shell...I can never get used to that...you just want to yell: WAKE UP!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

9 December:
Chest/Delts/Tris
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 245*3, 245*3, 225*5, 185*8, 135*12

Decline DB Bench Press:
100*5, 75*10, 50*12

Seated DB Military Press:
70*3, 50*5, 30*10

DB Shrugs (no straps):
105*10, 105*9, 105*8 -- grip

Skull Crushers:
95*0 - left elbow did NOT like this

Dips:
3*BW*10


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Burner ,

good to see ya back in the gym  

Sucks about the check and the friend of the friend


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Hey Burner ,
> 
> good to see ya back in the gym
> 
> Sucks about the check and the friend of the friend


thanks, G-
I'll be back on Monday w/ the next installment of health...


to top it off...I was out playing Paintbal this Am...one of the guys we were playing with has 4 tickets to the Broncos New Year's game. Good seats AND parking passes...for 70.00 each. I have not been to a pro football game since 1980'ish? I lost his dam card on the field and do not remember his business name...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 9 December:
> Chest/Delts/Tris
> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 245*3, 245*3, 225*5, 185*8, 135*12
> ...





As hard as it is to set up, I fucking LOVE decline DB Presses!  They are just to die for!  

No skulls huh?  That bad?

Think youre a big shot doing that many shrugs with that much weight with no straps?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

I like Declines....wish my gym had the bench..all I can do is DB press...good..but I like BB pressing declines...

I might have just ried to go too heavy w/ them..but yeah...elbows don't much care for that exercise...

well sir..if u saw..the reps went down...grip was slipping...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

those numbers look great Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

hey hottie!
Look at YOUR numbers! YEAH!

Today was a bust...agan. It's always something...
pc crapped out. Took a while to trouble shoot.
had to be done...I needed acess to my email that I can't read from work...dind't get the mail I've been waiting for...but at least I am back on-line)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

You've maintained your strength very well during your off time.



GET BACK TO THE GYM!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Dalton, I would agree your strength has stayed with you, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Arch!
Thanks...I'm hoping to change that...to strength has INCREASED! 
I know..the pasky step #1:
1) go to the gym
2) Repeat


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

I see a lot of people saying to go to the gym.  How often do you actually go?  I see the  posts, so I know you go.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

You know how people do a HIT program? One day on, two days off. That is Burners advanced program...... one week on, two weeks off  .

Just messing with ya Burner.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

That's not fair.  Burner goes by the gym every day.  


It's stopping at the gym that has become a challenge...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

close...I don't go by it either... 

I just have a crazy life right now...things pop up sometimes and take my window for working out.
I was hoping togo  there today..but my PC crapped out and had to work on it to get back on-line to make sure I didn't miss any emails (clients)...
then I have to go to work.

if it matters...I was REALLY sore from that last workout yesterday and somewhat today...
I WILL be in on Wednesday...then Fri and Sat...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a story on the police officer fried of mine who was murdered last week.
over 3k people went to his service today. THAT'S LOVE.
http://www.gazette.com/display.php?id=1327586


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Here workout.  Here, boy.  Anyone seen a workout in here?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Friend, GOD speed your heart my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi buddy havent been around much at all lately. Wanted to touch base with ya and see how you are doing. Like Archie said hope all gets better soon!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> if it matters...I was REALLY sore from that last workout yesterday and somewhat today...
> I WILL be in on Wednesday...then Fri and Sat...



No it doesnt matter.  Now get the fuck back in there.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Here workout.  Here, boy.  Anyone seen a workout in here?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> No it doesnt matter.  Now get the fuck back in there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

16 December 06:
Chest / Delts/ Tris:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*5, 115*3, 115*3

Standing BB Military Press:
135*4, 135*4, 135*3, 95*10, 95*10

Pec Dec:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10 (easy)

CGBP:
185*5, 185*5, 185*5

Tri-Ext:
120*10, 120*10

**Time.
***the 115's felt good...strength is slowly coming back up...
***overslept this morning...been running hard w/ work...caught up w/ me..so will do back/legs/bis tomorow


Nothing of interest happened at the club this weekend.
am hoping for a little excitement before I boogie...it will be wierd having weekends free...hmm...hopefuly this girl I took out on a date last week..there will be a date #2...3...4...and so on and occupy my time...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 16 December 06:
> Chest / Delts/ Tris:
> 
> am hoping for a little excitement before I boogie...it will be wierd having weekends free...hmm...hopefuly this girl I took out on a date last week..there will be a date #2...3...4...and so on and occupy my time...



  A workout and a date!     You're on a roll now.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

not a roll...that would mean something consecutive...after TOMORROW, I'll be on a roll... 
How's things, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

still not so wild about the standing BB presses...but figure I'll stick with them a while...isn't it supposed to be a beter core exercise than just seated mil presses?
It kinda bothers my back. I can't figure if I like feet sid by side, or one in front of the other...to relieve pressure off my back...
Might back off the weight a little..   To get reps back up...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 16 December 06:
> Chest / Delts/ Tris:
> DB Bench Press:
> 50*15, 75*10, 100*5, 115*3, 115*3
> ...



Damn ! Maybe I need to do the Burner method of wo's ... You so strong


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks...lemme fix your statement...I USED to be strong....I"m just not 'weak' right now...


in all honesty...I should...be somewhere in the neighborhood of Moombas/ stew's and DD's strength range...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...it will be wierd having weekends free...hmm...hopefuly this girl I took out on a date last week..there will be a date #2...3...4...and so on and *occupy my time*...



a girlfriend would the be best case scenerio ... worse case, you can up you monthly workouts to 4 times a month.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Damn ! Maybe I need to do the Burner method of wo's ... You so strong



Yeah, no kidding.  If I was on his schedule, I know I would be much weaker.  I don't know how you do it, Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

it's all the um...stored 'energy' that's around my waist right now....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

18 December 06:
LEGS:
SQUATS:
135*15, 5*225*5

**done.
***kept it easy and light today...ease back into it.
***thinking I am gonna have to do a one on, one off schedule: 
1) push
2) legs
3) pull


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2006)

How long did today take? 20min?

*GET BACK IN THERE AND LUNGE.*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

somewhere around there? Took my time...1st leg workout in a while...kinda gonna ease back into them...or..I woldn't be able to walk for a while...

lunges...oof..ever use a smith machine for those? One legged? The non-workout leg behind you on a bench? THAT is pain...wanna cry like a little girl after one set...


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Whats this nonsense? Are these workouts I see? Great, glad to see it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats this nonsense? Are these workouts I see? Great, glad to see it!



IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's BRother Dalton!!! I'll be switching back at the beginning of the year to the ole Push/Pull/Legs routine myself, wishin ya nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Arch!
Oh...I'll be hanging up the ol Dalton job here in a few more weeks....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE


stick around...more to come...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats this nonsense? Are these workouts I see? Great, glad to see it!


well...I can't let the rest of y'all be the big guys in here...I wanna play too!



***oh...it does sound that I may be going back to a Mon - Fri scedule after the 1st of the year...this job I am at now..is over...I think...but..there still isn't any confirmation...oi.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

I jusat bought some supps: animal pak and stack II for vitamins, and a couple of the IM labs fat burner and test boosters...
now..that there's..MONEY involved...WATCH ME WORK!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I jusat bought some supps: animal pak and stack II for vitamins, and a couple of the *IM labs fat burner *and test boosters...
> now..that there's..MONEY involved...WATCH ME WORK!



I thought the Herbal Burn wasnt available yet.

Correct, now that youve spent money, youre gonna have to dedicate yourself.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

You cutting as well?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't cut or bulk...I...(when I am actually training...)
just try to adjust my intake as needed...if I feel weak..I up it...as long as I am stil gaining some strength and melting some fat.
Yes...I am one of thsoe that believes you can do both at the same time...just cant' achieve either goal as quickly...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

ok...prepare yourself...I just got back form the main office from their crappy gym..and actually did.....cardio....and I didn't die doing it!!!
Ok...it was only 18 minutes on the elliptical...but that's 18 more minutes than I've done in a L O N G time...
I think I am gonna do that while I am still on this shift: pop over to the main office: 5 minutes off base where I work and do cardio...and get back.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/ana.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/biot/hot.html  (think this is what I got..or the Lipo6)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/univ/stak2.html  (the 'jack stack')


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I jusat bought some supps: animal pak and stack II for vitamins, and a couple of the IM labs fat burner and test boosters...
> now..that there's..MONEY involved...WATCH ME WORK!



remember ... it's all about the Hedo pool job  

Now hit it Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

hell yeah!

ok...we are in the middle of a blizzard! Now..if I still had that mazda3...I wouldn't have been able to make it to work...however...I have the AWD Audi...w/ new tires....not too much problem...dam...I could have had the day off!!!

So, workout called due to inclimate weather. Will make up tomorrow.

...ok rant for the day:
STUPID FUQQIN DRIVERS....
as I mentioned...we are having a BLIZZARD...for the ignorant I am abot to call out...that means: REDUCED VISIBILITY....yet..these jagoffs drive their vehicles...without their lights on...visibility goes from 100 feet to 0 feet in seconds...would be nice to be able to have the extra ability to actually SEE you....

Oh.....if you want a good laugh...go to: google videos. type in giraffe 5 stages.  have speakers. It's good stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

snow update...looks like they are pretty much closing the city down...and I'm stuck at flippin' work! I  WILL get home!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2006)

You have an AUDI!!   You can travel in ANY weather


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have an Audi with only so much ground clearance...supposedly, the snow's getting a little deep....don't wanna get high centered...

Right now...I'm missing my big ol Ford 4X4...


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Fuckin snow. I know the feeling.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2006)

Get out there and shovel.  THat will count as a workout.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you have enough snow yet?  

Seriously...hope you are ok.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2006)

oh Burner, where are you???

it's not like you to not post for an entire day....we all hope everything is ok, hopefully your Audi made it home (with you in it of course!!)

and I agree with TT.....shoveling counts as a great cardio workout, so get to it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

WAHOO! I survived!
Heh...the drive home...was a breeze...mostly...that car...wow....cut thru the snow like a hot knife thru buttah....until....
<cue suspenseful music>
I got a little 'full' of my car's abilities...and turned into a side street just a block up from my townhome complex..as it had more snow. A LOT more snow.
normal driving...cat sticks to the road...I mentioned...BLIZZARD? I was plowing along...and, like the Titanic found an iceburg..I too, found MY iceburg. I snow drift...almost as high as my car! No foolin'! I tried to accelerate and follow the 4X4 tracks....about ten feet where I involountarily stopped all forward motion. oof.
Luckily, new snow...was able to rock the car out...happy I didn't blow anything....took me ten minutes...and a LOT of patience...
Ended up getting her stuck again the next night too....but there was no rocking it out. Was able to get a guy w/ a truck to give the car a yank.
So...the car...has limits...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

22 December 06:
BACK:
SLDL:
135*10, 185*1, 225*5, 225*5 (kept it light and easy)

Pull Ups:
*6, *5, *4  
Chin Ups (palm in):
*6, *6, *6

Spyder Rows:
90*5, 135*5, 135*5, 135*5

Cybex High Pull Downs:
90(per side)*10, 135*5, 135*5, 135*5

***time
***pull ups are still too hard....and left ant. delt was acting up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

BAR STORIES!
Okie Dokie! I am at the full time job tonight...no bar job tonight. (am covering for somebody so he can go to a Christma party)

Rumble:
Not much...but what did happen was kinda funny. Was walking my rounds, was going past one of the bars when Tavis, one of the bartenders, asked me to look after this little mexican dude...he was getting kind of rowdy and annoying to other customers. I walked past this guy, and 'posted' myself to his left, where I could watch him and the crowd. Mabe two minutes later, he started acting stupid...I saw him flip off a group of people across the bar from him..so I took that as my cue. I walked right up to him, turned (like a military right face) but...not as snappy...and looked down on the guy. Not that I'm big or anything...but I occupied his entire field of vision. As I looked down upon him, I asked: "Is there a problem here?"
he didn't even say a word. He just grabbed his jacket and stumbled down the hall and left. I wish I could have seen it 3rd person..it felt as if it looked funny...


Romance: 
...and I was worried that I forgot toget some mistletoe....
it was a good night last night. this one girl...i STILL remembe the kiss she laid upon me....hhmm...might be going over to watch a movie w/ her after work tonight...if I'm not too tired...

Got home around 3:15 am..had to be back up and at work by 0800 hours, then be here till 11:30 tonight...I'm whooped now...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

What are spyder rows?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What are spyder rows?


that's what Moomba calls them, I belive stew calls them 'chest supported rows.
The t-bar row 'machine'.
= you lie your chest on the pad, your feet on the foot platform thingies...the t-bar is attatched to the back of the apparatus...and you row it.
There ya go.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

23 December 06:
Cardio:
Elliptical: 20 minutes; speed = 10.

ho-lee-cow...I'm out of shape...ok...ROUND is a shape...I've got lot-zo-work to do...but, one session at a time...


**I'm gonna go over to the main office later in the evenings on night I work...when there should be nothing going on as long as I can and do this...maybe only another week or so..but we'll have to take things one day at a time...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2006)

Holy shit your doing better then me wtf is that!!!

I need to get my fat ass in shame its killing me LOL!

Lookin good in here brotha!  How'd that romance work out for ya or did you end up working them forearms again   Hey I know they are muscles that need workin to my friend I'm not knockin ya....either is any girl though LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> that's what Moomba calls them, I belive stew calls them 'chest supported rows.
> *The t-bar row 'machine'.
> = you lie your chest on the pad, your feet on the foot platform thingies*...the t-bar is attatched to the back of the apparatus...and you row it.
> There ya go.



Correct sir.:bounce: 

I was asked tongiht to bounce, but I am working until 1am at my full time job.  I miss bouncing sometimes.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

WAHOO!!!! MY SUPPS CAME IN, YEAH! 


This is gonna be basically what my next month's worth of workouts are gonna be:
Monday: Push: Chest, Delts, Tris
2 exercises for chest: Example: bench press and cable flyes
2 exercises for Delts:  Example: standing military press and shrugs
2 exersises for Tris:    Example: Close Grip bench press and dips


Wednesday: Legs:  Example: Squats, lunges, leg extension and leg curls

Friday: Pull: Back and Bis
Example:
1 or 2 exercises for Lower: Example: Dead Lift or  Stiff legged Dead Lift
1 or 2 exercises for High: Pull Ups or Pull Downs
1 or 2 exercises for Medium: Rows


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Holy shit your doing better then me wtf is that!!!
> 
> I need to get my fat ass in shame its killing me LOL!
> 
> Lookin good in here brotha! How'd that romance work out for ya or did you end up working them forearms again  Hey I know they are muscles that need workin to my friend I'm not knockin ya....either is any girl though LOL


She didn't workout...or I duno...not sure if the jury is back yet...but I am talking with several women..so if she doens't...then there is....her...and her.... 

Brotha...I've got abot 35lbs of 'accumlated insulation' built up I've gotta burn off....I think you're safe for a while...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Correct sir.:bounce:
> 
> I was asked tongiht to bounce, but I am working until 1am at my full time job. I miss bouncing sometimes.


 
I think I am gonna miss it a bit...not the job itself so much..but the people I work with...of course...I may not have a full time job as of 2 january....might have toswitch over to bar back to make some..$$$ till I find something else...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> WAHOO!!!! MY SUPPS CAME IN, YEAH!
> 
> 
> This is gonna be basically what my next month's worth of workouts are gonna be:
> ...





How come Pull days have a higher-lower phase?

What supplements did you get?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry X-mas, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, PY! You too, mi amigo!
have fun putting all those toys together!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> How come Pull days have a higher-lower phase?
> 
> What supplements did you get?


well, that's how I broke them down. Maybe could have said: horizontal and vertical, but that would have left out the deads...
make sense?

oh...and thanks for the mypsace comment...that picture was....disturbing...  

I posted the links of what I got last page. I got Lipo 6, and Animal packs I and II for vitamins and that anabolic matrix, you told me about.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Let me know how the Lipo treats you.  I used Ripped Fuel a while back with decent results, may go back to it to start the year right.  I'm also considering going thru Fitty's detox program, but for some reason I'm having a hard time with the idea of dropping 3 bills on it when I can't even keep myself out of the fridge and in the gym, you know?  I feel like a little success is required first.  My willpower has shown itself to be in no shape for that challenge.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

I hear ya.
I dunno if the lipo 6 worked too well the last time? Of course, my diet has been in the 'toilet' for a while...need to clean that up too....

I've thought about her detox too...I dunno...I'd have to look at it...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

What's to look at?  All organic...unflavored protein...no coffee...It's not for the weak, that's for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

I have issues with the no caffeine part.....no coffee...OR...no Monster energy drink...and THAT'S my 'liquid crack'....LOVE that stuff...one can per day...better eye opener than Coast!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

I usually stick with the 3 cups of java.  At least I keep sugar and chemicals to a minimum that way.  (Tho the no sugar monsters are very good too.)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah..the blue monster...only 6g's of sugar in that huge can. 

I think I use too much creamer in coffee...so the monster is better off for me..


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks like a good plan to me. Nice work on the SLDL's very strong.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

heh....that was only a light day, actually...I USED....to do sets of 5 w/ 3 plates...WAY back when...
-true story


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I believe you. I think its about what I would do now. I normally do 275-300 for 10 so I would say its very believable.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I will get back there....yes...I WILL get back there!

I was SLDL'ing 315 once...the velcro on my versa grip blew...and left side of the bar pretty much was going straight down my leg...nearly shearing off my knee cap...THAT was an unpleasant feeling...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

No shit! Wow yeah that definitly sucks!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

wasn't fun...think I let that exercise go for a while...went to deads for a while....I switch back-n-forth.

used to have this great bar at my old gym for dead lifting. It was the length of an oly bar...but there was a 'U' in the middle. It was about 10" wide....NEVER scraped my shins w/ that bar...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I need to get a trap bar. I think there are great benefits to a trap bar.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I will get back there....yes...I WILL get back there!
> 
> I was SLDL'ing 315 once...the velcro on my versa grip blew...and left side of the bar pretty much was going straight down my leg...nearly shearing off my knee cap...THAT was an unpleasant feeling...



This story will henceforth be known as reason #468 not to use straps...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah...those are nice too...I never really 'felt' it when I did deads with them, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> This story will henceforth be known as reason #468 not to use straps...


heh..henceforth..I couldn't grip that weight at that time....so...was a necesarry evil...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I will get back there....yes...I WILL get back there!
> 
> I was SLDL'ing 315 once...the velcro on my versa grip blew...and left side of the bar pretty much was going straight down my leg...nearly shearing off my knee cap...THAT was an unpleasant feeling...


 
thats why you shouldn't use STRAPS!!  Work your grip! If you could do it without the straps, then you know you won't drop it!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah.  Just wait 'till Deadbolt gets here to yell at you too!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

^^ This is true. I normally dont use straps either. Whenever I start to get near my max, around 425 or so I may have to use them, depending on what I did earlier in the workout. But normally no I dont.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

I gave up gloves, straps and belts a while back.  I think I lift better (and more carefully).  Plus, I like the feeling of superiority over the people wearing a belt to do curls.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

as long as you have your self esteem, Py...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've given up straps mostly...or will again, when strength goes back up...also use straps again 'cause of my tendonitis...
But, I do all my heavy Deads w/out straps...over/under hand grips


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

Ive used Versa Straps.  I think they are the best straps out there, amonst the others Ive used.  I used them on everything so much that I had ZERO grip strength.  Now I use them when my grip gets near failure or when its over shadowing my concentration on the actual lift, which I think is the most important point of the lift itself.

How the fuck did the velcro 'peel' anyway?  Were you flexing your wrist in either direction?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

They are pretty dam good, aren't they?
I didn't have them tight enough..so maybe an inch or so was overlapped...maybe should have gotten a larger size. Now when I use them, I do make sure they are tight.
After a few more back workouts, I will ween myself from them again...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

Ohh I forgot they had sizes.    I have the smalls cuz of my bitch wrists.

Yeah for my deads nowadays I dont use them whatsoever, but with weighted pullups, I kinda have to eventually.  I just cant become 'one' with the movements otherwise.  

I still do grip work though.  It just doesnt seem like its getting better now...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> weighted pullups, I kinda have to eventually. I just cant become 'one' with the movements otherwise.


That's how I got my tendonitis...weighted pull ups...I was out of the gym for about 3 months...
I'm REAL careful when doing ANY pulling movement...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I gave up gloves, straps and belts a while back.  I think I lift better (and more carefully).  Plus, I like the feeling of superiority over the people wearing a belt to do curls.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> as long as you have your self esteem, Py...



Hey, sometimes that all ya got, ya know?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

ok..latest...RUMOR for my upcoming career demise....
it sounds as if we are gona still be pulled from this project. Sounds like we will be placed back into a mon-friday job.
That's good!

I am also looking into starting my windows 2003 MSCE training...if/WHEN I start that...time might be REALLY tight...will have to see my schedule:
where I work..to where the gym is to where the training facility is...will be a challege.

Gonna have to tell my realtyteam lead to hold off putting me on the schedule for a while...this is gonna be a HUGE undertaking...

You know the saying: When one door closes..another one opens...just have to keep pushing towards that new door.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Best of luck to ya....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah...I have this thing for mental anguish....suprised I'm not married...

HA!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Have you ever thought about getting married?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah...have...almost asked a girl...ended up breaking off with her on our anniversary....

damndest thing...as well as we got along....guess she just wasn't the one.
If there is such a thing...parents...weren't overly enthused about her..an my life long friend..flat out despised her...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Man that sucks. I cant say marriage is for everyone. Hell I cant even say its for me. I cheated on my wife about 6 months ago. I had to tell her because I was very pissed at myself for it. She kept me around shockingly. It is very easy to cheat and I have felt like less of a man ever since.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey B ... hope you have a good Christmas.  
What you doing for New Years?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

hiya Burnsy..how are ya?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Whats up B!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Hey B ... hope you have a good Christmas.
> What you doing for New Years?


workin' the club...gettin' as many girls to kiss as I can...


How's you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hiya Burnsy..how are ya?


hey good lookin'!
Good to see u FINALLY back around these parts again!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats up B!


my weight?


Today was crap. Don't know what happened...time got away from me...no workout... 
THAT SUX...was looking forward to my standing military presses too...

so..if I do go backto a mon - fri work week..AND have time to go to the gym...will go do my "cycle II"
workout:
mon and thurs: chest, delts, tris
tues and fri: legs, back, bis


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> workin' the club...gettin' as many girls to kiss as I can...
> 
> 
> How's you?




Thats all you do is kiss? Sounds lame to me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Hiya Burner.  See things are as interesting as ever!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey bud!! Happy New Year  Guess what.....?? I got a job as a security guard... lol... So now i work 2 jobs. Gonna try and clear some debt. Try and pick my journal back up this year. Drop in for more details


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Burner!  Here's to 12 good months under the iron!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats all you do is kiss? Sounds lame to me.


heh...at midnight, brotha....can't exactly do the ol humpity-bumpity on the dance floor...eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Rissole said:


> Hey bud!! Happy New Year  Guess what.....?? I got a job as a security guard... lol... So now i work 2 jobs. Gonna try and clear some debt. Try and pick my journal back up this year. Drop in for more details


I already did! Glad to see ya back!
I'm really hoping that I'll be down to just one job by spring!
How's things been?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey everybody!
Hope all is well!
What a weekend...our state had been declared a national state of emergency...odd...didn't seem so bad in town...EVERYTHING was closed...I REALLY wanted to lift on Friday..had all my gear..was amped up..drove to the gym...CLOSED...WTF??? thought it was supposed to be 24 HOUR fitness?
Maybe tney shoud rename it: 24 Hour Fitness...sometimes...
It was also closed yesterday...oi.
The roads weren't even all that bad...

Have I mentioned how AWESOME my car does in this weather??? If it isn't too deep....Ill reach my destination! YEAH, BABY!

BAR STORIES!
Fri and Sat...nothing to write about. Both were dead nights...didn't even clock in on Friday night. (too slow..on account of the weather..and that most  people were 'saving' for last night)
Lastnight:
Nightmare.As soon as I walked in..I forgot had much I hated workig there on new years. I walked out 2 drunk guys....tossed out some fat, nasty biatch who was fighting...almost tweaked my tendonitis 'cause of her...so I was then less than nice to her..for causing me discomfort...(funny part...she weighed close to 180 - 200lbs...she fell to the ground..I'm no no longer in a mood...so I dead lifted her to her feet...quick.   (how I tweaked my tendonitis...)
I did kiss 4 girls...all cute..but already knew them...one..I had been wanting to kiss her for a while...so that was good...

Sorry, D...I went home alone...but..have clean conscious...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

24 hour fitness, not necessarily in a row...

Glad your area isn't too bad.  Drive safe out there.  

The last but reminded me of a song.  "I leave the party early, but at least with no regrets."


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

What part of the US do you live in? Usually where I live we'd have been pounded with no by now...hardly any on the ground, kinda sad.

How you like bouncing? I've been considering being a bouncer in the future, would seem like an interesting jorb.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Colorado Springs, Colorado.
IT's ok...getting burned out on it...(been doing it a LONG time)
Just remember: It's a weekend job..every weekend. If you have nothing to to do on Fridays and Saturdays....you'll be fine...but...if you have a girlfriend...who wants you to spend time w/ her...

Also...depending on where you work..most of the time, I'm walkig around, picking up bottles, empty glasses, taking out garbage...occaionally meeting people...having 'fun'...once in a while...I get to 'invite' somebody to leave.
I'm pretty good at what I do....I'm a little older. I'll try and let the person(s) talk first...to see what the problem is.
If can be resoled then and there...I'll let them stay.
I belive in a 2 rule set:
1) calm down
2) leave

if they are being an ass...still 2 rule strategy works:
1) you can walk out on your own w/ your dignity intact
2) we'll take you out
and yes, I say this to people. 

Oh...if if a fight breaks out...obviously...no talking...break up, and get out of the bar to not ruin other people's fun.

if this is something you want to do...keep this in mind:
Be friendly. You will recognize the 'regulars'. befriend them. IF....you get into a situation...they'll watch your back. I've been in situations where I've had to handle things...my other bouncers aren't near me...but I've had friends have my back.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Good advice. Diplomacy is key in a job that like, I agree.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Diplomacy is key in a job that like, I agree.



Being built like a brick shit house doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Then how does burner get along so well?


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Being built like a brick shit house doesn't hurt either.




I suppose not.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good advice. Diplomacy is key in a job that like, I agree.


..and sometimes....getting in their face and showing them your war face:   is all it takes.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Then how does burner get along so well?


my scar....people freak on the scar....
"hey man....what happened to your face?"
Somebody else who thought he was tough..much as like yourself...cut me...right before I killed him w/ my bare hands...


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

No ass? Dude that sucks. If it makes you feel any better I got none last night either. But I did today, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> my scar....people freak on the scar....
> "hey man....what happened to your face?"
> Somebody else who thought he was tough..much as like yourself...cut me...right before I killed him w/ my bare hands...



Nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> No ass? Dude that sucks. If it makes you feel any better I got none last night either. But I did today, haha.


my day's not over...
muhahahaha......
actually...am gonna have to call her...and 'reschedule'...I have to drive all the way north to my office...and see if I have to work in the am...(after 10pm..my boss isprobably asleep..and do not wish to incour her wrath...)
so...alone to the house to the hairy pussy....





















....cat


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice.


it's all in the presentation....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> No ass? Dude that sucks. If it makes you feel any better I got none last night either. But I did today, haha.


 


Burner02 said:


> my day's not over...
> muhahahaha......
> actually...am gonna have to call her...and 'reschedule'...I have to drive all the way north to my office...and see if I have to work in the am...(after 10pm..my boss isprobably asleep..and do not wish to incour her wrath...)
> so...alone to the house to the hairy pussy....
> ....cat


guess y amight like the update....fiend DID come over last night...left early this am...happy new year, indeed!   


Found out...I must have banged up my knee when I 'threw out' that fat chick...my right knee was killing me...couldn't put any weight on it...which made it difficult for certain...activities...luckily, I could think outside the box and was inovative... 

WAY overslept today..and had to spedn rest of AM on computer at home, looking up homes for hopfully new clients! (BIG HOUSE!)
Gonna 'sneak' over to the main office later this evening and hit the elliptical machine


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

So you guys stayed up all night and read poetry and had a few cries?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> .luckily, I could think outside the box



Hopefully, thinking was the only thing you did outside the box.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> So you guys stayed up all night and read poetry and had a few cries?



You're talking about Burner the stud.







Or so he tells us.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

I need his advice so I can finally hold hands with a girl.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> I need his advice so I can finally hold hands with a girl.



Tired of having sex?


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Tired of having sex?



What's sex?

I heard it is when a man puts his penis in a vagina...isn't that gross???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

I HATE it wqhen the expect u to HOLD them afterwards...can't I just go watch a game?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Hopefully, thinking was the only thing you did outside the box.


actually...I was thinking so I could better get inside the...um...<ahem>...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

You all digust me!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2007)

damn....is it a little warm in this journal??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> damn....is it a little warm in this journal??



Well if it wasn't before, it sure is now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

look who found a computer....
Hiya Billie!

Spent the morning doing real estate stuff and getting registered over the phone for the MCSE + Security Plus classes....PLUS! The investigator from the DA's office called...(have to go have blood drawn on Friday to match mine with what's on the box cutter and what was on the guy's shirt)
So...there went my morning... 


JOB UPDATE:
WHo fuqqin knows....
again...this is supposed to be my last night on this contract...and better be...'cause I start class on Monday night. (conflicts w/ this job)

So..if all goes according to plan..and I have time to lift...will go back to my 'Cycle II' : 
Mon and Thurs: Chest/delts/tris
Tues and Fri: legs/back/bis

Think I will do my own version of the 5X5: main exercises: 5X5, secondary: 3 sets: 5, 10, 15 reps
example:
day 1
Chest: Bench Press: 5X5, Cable Flyes: X5, X10, X15
Delts:  Standing Mil Press: 5X5, Upright Rows: X5, X10, X15
Tris:    CGBP: 5X5, Press Downs: X5, X10, X15

and so forth...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope your Holiday(s) where GREAT my Friend!!! Wishing you nothing but the BEst!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> What's sex?
> 
> I heard it is when a man puts his penis in a vagina...isn't that gross???



I like it, but thats just one mans opinion, I cant speak for others here!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I already did! Glad to see ya back!
> I'm really hoping that I'll be down to just one job by spring!
> How's things been?


Man this is a whore mongers journal... (as i would expect)
Freakin busy dude.... Probably wouldn't be so bad if i wasn't hooked on playin so much poker.... I play online just about everyday on a site called fulltiltpoker, only for play money though, i only wish it was real... started with 1,000 now have 2.4mil  
So how long does it take (if ever) to get used to the screwed hrs...??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone heard from Burner lately?    Was wondering if he was ok or if he was buried in the snow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Anyone heard from Burner lately?



Did you miss this?



Burner02 said:


> guess y amight like the update....fiend DID come over last night...left early this am...happy new year, indeed!
> 
> 
> Found out...I must have banged up my knee when I 'threw out' that fat chick...my right knee was killing me...couldn't put any weight on it...which made it difficult for certain...activities...luckily, I could think outside the box and was inovative...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm here....been BUSY...(who knew)
Clients came in..have been showing them around..plus everything else.
I'm on mid shift this next week...I start class on my 2003 MCSE Monday night..and am on mids so I can get to class.
Sounds like we are gonna be here....one...more...freakin'...week.
...at least I have a job???

no. I haven't...
Yes, I wanted to.

I see another hectic week ahead of me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

one of the DJ's at the club also has a membership @ my gym..next week..when my schedule slows back down...might have a workout partner...
might get him here as well...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2007)

oh...I have to update....(any lady here..may not wanna read this)
I've been kinda enjoying being an 'asshole' lately. I just don't give a fuq...it's a mindset...I'm not gonna worry too much about actually dating and really getting to know a woman...
While I am still working at the club...I am gonna embrace my 'bouncer ways' and have 'fun'.
I've done the nice guy way...and I go home alone. If I play around...and just don't care one way or the other...who knows. I may go home alone...I may go elsewhere...but at least I will find out.
Its a new year: I may not find love..but I am gonna act upon my lust...
MY NEW WORLD ORDER! MUHAHAHAHAAAA.....
(yeah..I know...get my fat ass back in the gym to turn their heads...)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Go get 'em!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Cant say I disagree with this mindset. I would as well if I were single. However the nice angle always worked well for me.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2007)

Bahahaha!!  I'm so not offended and did that a few years back.  I had been used in the past and decided that it was fair play for me to do it!!  I had a "friend" and called him when I wanted it.  There were times he'd call me and I'd say no...I don't feel like it.  Okay so that puts a new spin on me but it was fun.  I'm finally in a position where I found love after a long time searching   So have fun buddy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ahhh. to be single.....

I had my I don't give a fuq phase as well a few years ago, actually it was 2002 to be exact  , and I still wound up getting hurt by the women    I guess once a nice guy, always a nice guy.

I had girls practically begging to hand out with me, and I would blow them off left and right, and my mindset was I am not going out of my way anymore to please any female, I am just going to please myself, so if I was tired and a girl wanted me to meet her at a bar, I told her I was tired, eh, if I was giving up a night of sex, who cares, I would just go and find it the next night, that's what I thought.

So then you go out with this mindset and meet one that you actually wind up caring about and then 2 months later, they screw you over.  so you get a little bummed out and get over it and it happens again, only this time you get 4 months and really think it s gonna be something serious, then they spaz out on you again.

the moral of my story is that you might want to be a dick and act all like you don't give a fuq and it may last for a couple of months, but in the end, we all wind up in the same place, and at our ages, you either meet the woman you are gonna wind up marrying, or you get into that cycle of 2 to 3 month relationships that have you on the cusp on something serious, then they just end it out of the blue....fricken women, that's why I am glad I am married, don't have to do this shit anymore, but then again, it is (or should I say WAS cause I am a good boy  ) fun to get all dressed up and go out with your friends and hit on every female in sight


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Best Wishes to you my Friend, hope the new w/o partner works out also!!! I know a good w/o partner helps SO much!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Like the man said, when you are single, all you see are couples.  And when you're in a relationship, all you see are hookers....


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 8, 2007)

mike, geez what happened with you and kristin? and ur knee? shit talk about being down on ur luck. things can only go up though. keep ur head up


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> oh...I have to update....(any lady here..may not wanna read this)
> I've been kinda enjoying being an 'asshole' lately. I just don't give a fuq...it's a mindset...I'm not gonna worry too much about actually dating and really getting to know a woman...
> While I am still working at the club...I am gonna embrace my 'bouncer ways' and have 'fun'.
> I've done the nice guy way...and I go home alone. If I play around...and just don't care one way or the other...who knows. I may go home alone...I may go elsewhere...but at least I will find out.
> ...



Hah, this was my philosophy last year!  Scored lots of pussy, some worse than others, now I am the opposite.  Hah, shitty huh.  

Not to worry though, your workouts are looking good.  Like your last entry, when you....wait...when the fuck was it?


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

So hows the new philosophy going for ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Bahahaha!! I'm so not offended and did that a few years back. I had been used in the past and decided that it was fair play for me to do it!! I had a "friend" and called him when I wanted it. There were times he'd call me and I'd say no...I don't feel like it. Okay so that puts a new spin on me but it was fun. I'm finally in a position where I found love after a long time searching  So have fun buddy!


Hey Hammer! WHEW! You just went up points! 
  

ok...MY version of asshole...is still probalbly some real asshole's version of a nice guy...so its all relative.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> mike, geez what happened with you and kristin? and ur knee? shit talk about being down on ur luck. things can only go up though. keep ur head up


dang, Oak..you remember her name? I have not been with her in...3 years!
I just bruised the knee...it's better...
thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> So hows the new philosophy going for ya?


well...let's see...I've got a friend...who is gonna come over...Sunday evening...
and this other girl....who I recently came across thru myspace...she wants me to go over after I get off work fri or sat night...she and I dated a little about 9 years ago...she blew me off. Now..she has two kids...sorry. I don't wanna raise someone else's family. 

AND....this girl I have been interested in...actual want to have a relationship with...just able to get thru and have an hour long conversation on the phone w/ tonight...She's kinda seeing someone...but it's long distance...so who knows who that's gonna work out? I did tell her that I am about getting SLAMMED for the next few months...and she wants to keep talking. (WAHOO!)
This girl....'stirs' something in me...that doesn't happen very often...
So...who the hell knows.

Might actually get to make it tothe gym Tuesday. Clients are still in-processing the base, and unavailable...so afternoon is free.

Quick story.
Anybody go to t-nation.com? See their energy drink: Spike? Well...I just read about it the other day...and was wanting to try it. Friday night...somone brought in several cans. (I did get one) My friend, Will...had THREE of them. Have u read the label? If u are under 18, old, pregnant...heart condition...etc. DO NOT TAKE THIS! Also says: only try 1/2 can 1st day...then never drink more than one can per day...and don't take more than 8 hours prior to going to sleep.
Yeah...Will popped 3..like he would Red Bull. I asked him how he did. (I thought he only had one) he drank them between 10 and 11pm...he said he was WIDE awake until NOON the next day! His heart was racing... 

I had my ONE can Sunday afternoon to make sure I'd stay awake that night at work. It worked...well. It was ok tasting..but had a funny after taste...Think I will stick to my monster energy drinks...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Like the man said, when you are single, all you see are couples.  And when you're in a relationship, all you see are hookers....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Cant beat Monster.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Quick story.
> Anybody go to t-nation.com? See their energy drink: Spike? Well...I just read about it the other day...and was wanting to try it. Friday night...somone brought in several cans. (I did get one) My friend, Will...had THREE of them. Have u read the label? If u are under 18, old, pregnant...heart condition...etc. DO NOT TAKE THIS! Also says: only try 1/2 can 1st day...then never drink more than one can per day...and don't take more than 8 hours prior to going to sleep.
> Yeah...Will popped 3..like he would Red Bull. I asked him how he did. (I thought he only had one) he drank them between 10 and 11pm...he said he was WIDE awake until NOON the next day! His heart was racing...
> 
> I had my ONE can Sunday afternoon to make sure I'd stay awake that night at work. It worked...well. It was ok tasting..but had a funny after taste...Think I will stick to my monster energy drinks...



well at least now you know it works


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Cant beat Monster.



You really cant.  I just had 3 shots of espresso and its nothing like the energy I get from one Monster.  Then again I drank a triple shot to counter-act the 3 different kids of colds pills that are supposed to me   

One thing I noticed with Monster drinks is that theyre the only controlled substance that I actually feel a "crash" with.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2007)

Burner, its odd shit when it comes to grapsing this philosophy.  To really obtain its true power, youd have to let go of total emotional addiction for any female.  I think it puts off that aura that ANY guy has when he HAS a girlfriend, but is getting hit on by females more than when hes single.

Having no 'care' for another person makes you impervious to most of the pain "nice guys" suffer.  Plus, because of that aura, whatever girl that gets sick of your shit or demands more than you want to give, that girl is easily replaceable.

I suppose I missed the little things that you dont get when you have multiples.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 9, 2007)

guess I am a party fiend because neither red bull or monster are enough to do anything for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Whats up BRother Burner???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

naturaltan said:


> guess I am a party fiend because neither red bull or monster are enough to do anything for me.


give it a whirl, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Whats up BRother Burner???


my fat %?


Hey arch! see that all is well in your journal! Not sure how this week is gonna end up training wise...hoping will be having clients in the car the next couple days as well as putting them into contract...so that means: get home by 0745am...back up and in the car at 1pm...w/ clients till 4:30...to make it to class by 5:30 - 9:30..then drive to work the rest of the night...rinse and repeat thru Thursday night...no work that night.

THAT'S my schedule. next week: start at the office at 0730 - 3:30? Will have to go either after work or after class: 9:30...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Cant beat Monster.


as I've mentioned: it's my 'crack'...I LOVE that stuff! get the 28 cans at Sams for 31.00 
One per day...1st thing upon waking w/ vitamins...it's all gooooooood...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Burner, its odd shit when it comes to grapsing this philosophy. To really obtain its true power, youd have to let go of total emotional addiction for any female. I think it puts off that aura that ANY guy has when he HAS a girlfriend, but is getting hit on by females more than when hes single.
> 
> Having no 'care' for another person makes you impervious to most of the pain "nice guys" suffer. Plus, because of that aura, whatever girl that gets sick of your shit or demands more than you want to give, that girl is easily replaceable.
> 
> I suppose I missed the little things that you dont get when you have multiples.


I hear ya...doen't that suck? You go alone..nothing...you start dating a woman..and get all kinds of attention....oi!

I'm still kinda on cloud 9 w/ that girl I was on the phone w/ last night...
just gonna play it cool...and keep talking w/ her.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

today...sucked. Got home...absoloutely dragging ass...barely woke up when I was supposed to...ate breakfast...felt a little 'off'...took a nap...overslept..missed my class...so relaxed at home till time to get in shower and come to work...
today was a waste.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

I am getting sick so today (day off) will be a waste too.  Well, actually maybe not, I am going to the chiro, lunch, pussy(?), then ice skatiing.

Not sure how much fun ill be having skating while having a cold and falling down, but its something new.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

So you're going to be bad-ass Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2007)

that's the plan, trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2007)

GAAAAAA!!!! friggin' people!!!!1    Got a call from the client...they want to live on base! WTF??? (no sale...no commission...nada..zilch...zip!)
 
I left a phone message w/ them...and had the lender also try to give them a call....I'm trying to show them the benefits of purchasing a home...they are military...basically..they ge to buy a house...for friggin FREE....get the tax benefits...and EQUITY...for NOTHING....how do u tell someone...( correctly) that if you DON'T do this...you're a friggin moron...

Figure: They are looking to purchase a 160k house.
we are appreciating at around 6% annum. Thats what...roughly 9k per year?
So basically, in 3 years, they are gonna make 18k in FREE money...
PLUS the tax break on your interest on the loan...and your CREDIT cranking up there....

PLUS! (here's an idea for some of you gentle readers)
Lets say in three years when they may PCS to their next duty station...instead of selling the house..they refinance it...take some of the 18 - 20k in equity (FREE!) and put it down on thei next home..and rent this one out. And repeat when they move to their next home. Do that 3 - 5 times over the next 20 - 30 years...and when they retire..sell all properties..now worth a LOT of money...and have a helluva nest egg...


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

So what your saying is, they should stay on base.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Were you ever/are currently in the military Burner?


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Seems like those people are being very fooish not to buy a house. Why would someone not want a free house?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Brother Burner, makes ya just wanna SMITE 'em doesn't it!!! Best wishes to and for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't fix stupid, dude.  Don't hurt yourself trying.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Can't fix stupid, dude. Don't hurt yourself trying.


Word up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry to hear about that Brother Burner, makes ya just wanna SMITE 'em doesn't it!!! Best wishes to and for you my Friend!!!


I'll get an address for you, sir...hmm...Archie: The 'Contract Smiter'..

New part time position for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> So what your saying is, they should stay on base.


no...they get zero benefits for living on base.

I was in the Air Force from 1992 - 1997. Security Force Leader


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> *no...they get zero benefits for living on base.*
> 
> I was in the Air Force from 1992 - 1997. Security Force Leader



I was making a funny!  

Air Force, eh? That is pretty cool. What do Security Force Leaders do?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'll get an address for you, sir...hmm...Archie: The 'Contract Smiter'..
> 
> New part time position for you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Can't fix stupid,



I've got to save that one for one of these days at work.  I'm sure I'll get several chances to use it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Burner any luck with selling any house lately?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was making a funny!
> 
> Air Force, eh? That is pretty cool. What do Security Force Leaders do?


That's the new title that sounds more impressive than: Security Police
I was on the Security side. used to be separate: Security and law enforcement. (Law enforcement were the 'police' side of it, my job was to protect, people, and resources.
aircraft, war making materials, etc)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Trainaing stories:
Sorry..I've got nothing here...


Bar Stories:
I do have something here...

Friday night: nothing. Was dead. Not too many people showed up. 
Saturday night: a whole other story. Was stupid. People were acting stupid..and fuqqin Chuck, (the general manager) only thought we needed 2 bouncers in the whole room. 
- we are begining a remodel. All the clubs are down for the remodel except the main room. I am on the VIP area. Pretty much supposed to be there and take care of that as well as overwatch the room. The other bouncer is by the door to the next club to make sure nobody goes thru..and that leaves....?? to walk the floor and take care of trash???
We had several small skirmishes last night..but was able to quickly contain them.
One...I was pointed to a group of people that the girl was trashed and causing a problem. Right as I walked up, she did the 'ho thing of bending over with her ass on her guy's dick..and as she did..her skirt came up...saw her thong separating a nice ass...I will give her credit for that...

She was a little out of control..told her...as well as so her BF could hear that she was cut off. She trid to push me away...making contact w/ me. Told her to hold out her hands...where she actualy tried to punch me..sort of. I then looked her right in the eye and said: TOUCH ME AGAIN. her BF got the point..and basically told her to STFU and listen. 
....still ended up throwing them out 10 minutes later. (they walked out...)

here comes the doozie:
There I was...
Towards he end of the evening...looked over towards the 'choke point'..where all fights seem to break out..and IT just started going down.
I made my way thru all the people gathering around to watch...then had to start pushing people out of the way that weren't involved. Now...down to the two jagoffs who were fighting. Did I mention we were understaffed??? A bartender and barback took the guy on top and I went to separate the guy on bottom. 
I had my flashlihgt in my left hand, so I put that towards his clavical. (if you've never had a hard object pressed firmly into your clavical...it hurts) I missed and think I found soft tissue. (read: throat) I applied pressure..and VERY loudly asked/demanded if he was done. He still struggled..so I dug the light in deeper and asked him again: ARE YOU FUQQIN DONE??? Still fought.
By this time, the other guy had been pulled off...and this guy tried to punch on me..so I locked in my hand w/ the flashlight with the other..creating a SERIOUS headlock...and ripped him to his feet and drug him backwards to the front door. I felt him getting weak, so let my grip on the choke hold go. We got him to the front door, set him down and went back inside.
Looking back...I do feel kinda bad...as I think I may have been too excessive in force...but I did give him the opportunity to stop...he didn't..but still...hind sight is a bitch....aint it?

the 2nd and odd thing...1/2 way thru my dragging him out...I started to get light headed...my legs...whole body was starting to give out...I'm glad there were others there to help...I almost couldn't get him out the door...
I seriously thought I was 'losing it'...over exerted? It took me a LONG time to recover...get my breath back...
THAT bothers me...I REALLY have to start running again...

I did not like this 'throw out'. Not a good feeling. I could have hurt that sumbitch. He didn't give me much options..but still...
I think I've got this comig weekend off...be a nice little break from there...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

When you're in a dangerous situation, there's no such thing as too much force.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When you're in a dangerous situation, there's no such thing as too much force.



Amen to that my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, sounds like he deserved a little extra oomph on the toss out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey-
Have been contemplating what's gonna happen. I am not gonna be there this coming weekend...and maybe take at least a leave of absence from there..if not quit altogether...
After all..I AM 36...(I know..not old..but this is kind of a job for younger people)
I will miss the people I work with..as well as meeting women...but I think it is time for me to move on...

Now...THIS is supposed to be my last night on this contract. I start class Wednesday am at 0730hours...till 4:30 then go to my computer class till 9:30am...WHEW! that's a LOT of listening...I'll see if I can muster the energy to hit the gym after I get out at 9:30.
I'm missing the gym now...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2007)

hi there. you need a safer job


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well my friend, you know the line from the movie; Braveheart: Every man dies, but not every man truely lives..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been thinking of looking at a part time job at somepleace like Best  Buy or Comp USA or Circuit City...


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I am thinking about find a new fulltime job soon, possibly because mine is going bye bye.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Best Wishes to you my Friend, hope you find somethin that helps you attain your goals!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I've been thinking of looking at a part time job at somepleace like Best  Buy or Comp USA or Circuit City...



u don't wanna work at crappy city. employees aren't offered much of a discount on merchandise. Best buy offers cost or less for employees; I also feel they treat them better as well. If you spend a good amount of dough on supplements, you should look into Vitamin Shoppe. I am gonna get a job there. They offer 30% off non VS-products and 40% off their own, in addition to the member discount. So, the realtor job stopped working out for ya?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes...ditto to that last post.  You should find a supp shop to work at.  You definitely know..well....stuff  Right?  You're all buff so people would listen to you and stuff!  How's class?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Every man dies, but not every man truely lives..



So very true.  I know many that are so focused on tomorrow, they forget about today.  You know the type "Hey, do you want to go for a drink, shoot some pool tonight?"

"Tonight, are you crazy, I have to work some OT!"

And to those I say, you do your thing.   If work is what you do, then do it well.  I've always lived by "What if I die tomorrow, did I live today to it's fullest?"  And it's just me, but working ALL the time doesn't work for me.  For other's, it may, for me ... nah.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi B, hows it goin buddy? Hope to hear some hellacious bar stories after this weekend. God knows I will have a few. But hopefully these will involve NO FIGHTS!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Burner 

Getting in any workouts?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Heya Burner....a friend of mine in Denver said they finally got above the freezing point out there.  Hope you are on the slopes...


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Last activity was on the 16th, now that is wierd! Where ya at buddy?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey all!
Sorry...have been in class all week for the new job. I dunno about it...seems...boring..but it's still a continual paycheck...for at least a few more months...

Hiya Hammer! I luv u! Me? Buff? not in a while, I'm afraid....I had to go to the store to buy new clothes for the job..I've got to wear..ties...every dam day now...seems I am gonna be briefing generals and high ranking governmanet contractors and the such...oi.
Bad news and wake up call: I had to go buy 'fat clothes'...I'm gonna go ahead and just put it ot there....I had to buy...38" pants...to be able to tuck in shirts... 
So..goal: be back into my 34's by summer...(wanna be able to wear 32's comfortably...but we'll see how that goes.

D..sorry, brotha...don't think you'll be seeing any more bouncer stories from here...I told my boss last night that I am need a break. That throw out I did last Saturday bothers me. Looking back...I might have been able to have handled that better...so taking a leave of absence...if not quit. We are opening up another bar next door. (the owner is fuqqin rich..he owns pretty much every building on the block downtown...) supposed to be upscale...the boucers will be wearing tuxes...so that may be nice...I'm on a short list for that job...
But, the vitamin shop sounds like a good idea....
I was also thinking about Best Buy for their discounts..Mike wants...toys...

Gonna start back tomorrow in the gym...time to get busy, y'all!

This is gonna be my workout for the next 7 or so weeks: 
day1: Upper verticle: 
Bench Press/BB Rows (sets: 5 sets, 5 reps) 
Inc Bench Press/DB Rows (sets: 3 sets, 5,10,15 reps) 
CGBP-or-DIPS (sets: 3 sets, 5 reps) 
Tri Extensions (sets: 2 sets: 10,15 reps) 
Day2: Legs: 
Squats/Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 

Day3: OFF 
Day 4: Upper Horizontal 
Military Press/Pull Ups (sets: 5 sets, 5 reps) 
Upright Rows/Pull Downs (sets: 3 sets, 5,10,15 reps) 
BB Curls (sets: 3 sets, 5 reps) 
Preacher Curls -or- DB Curls (sets: 2 sets: 10,15 reps) 

Day5: Legs: 
Dead Lifts/ Front Squats (sets: 5 sets, 5 reps) 



Quick, simple...brutal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2007)

naturaltan said:


> So very true. I know many that are so focused on tomorrow, they forget about today. You know the type "Hey, do you want to go for a drink, shoot some pool tonight?"
> 
> "Tonight, are you crazy, I have to work some OT!"
> 
> And to those I say, you do your thing.  If work is what you do, then do it well. I've always lived by "What if I die tomorrow, did I live today to it's fullest?" And it's just me, but working ALL the time doesn't work for me. For other's, it may, for me ... nah.


it's not for me either, brotha...just worked out that way...but I am down one job  and will be down to ONE job by spring...I'm on a plan...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

21 Jan 07
Upper Horizontal
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4, 225*4

BO BB Row:
5*135*5

Inc. DB Bench Press:
100*5, 75*10, 50*12

BO DB Row:
80*5, 60*10, 40*15

CG Bench Press:
185*3/4...
Tri ext:
150*10/100*10*70*10 (ran the 'rack')

***1st day back...had my freind from the club go with...felt good to be pushed...he's a noobie so ws showing him proper form...he needs a little help being able to spot..but I think I have that fixed.

--Bench felt heavy...but...give it a couple weeks..weights will go back up!
--Tried 185 on BB Rows...wasn't gonna happen..  That was annoying...again..couple weeks...
--Tried Akira's opposing routine...seems ok..will stick w/ it for 7 weeks or so...take a week off..then start a new split. 
--depending on weather...might be able to start running again...and NEED to!

--went tonight..as start new position tomorrow and not sure of hours...do legs on tuesday.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

thank you..can't let you take ALL the glory, now can I???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2007)

those are some nice weights on your CG bench Burnsy....great job!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hiya Billie!
THink ya misread it...I failed on my 185...which I shouldn't have....but...am getting back into it...gimme a couple weeks...I gotta go catch stew...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats a SOLID return my Friend, I wouldn't be upset by those #'s, looks like you'll be slingin it ALL back around in no time!!! On a side note, I have always liked the antagonistic bodypart training, really gets you goin imo!!! Good stuff, keep it up!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Your bench is pretty strong nice. What do you weigh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your bench is pretty strong nice. What do you weigh?



Too much     

Big Burns que pasa mi amigo?!?

Glad to see some workouts around here!

Still at the 17 jobs?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

my fat ass is hanging in at about 217lbs at the moment...

Hiya DB! I'm done w/ the bouncer job...at least for a while....real estate is not busy...so just work 5days a week and school 4 nights a week....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your bench is pretty strong nice. What do you weigh?


if it helps:
my best:
weight: 182lbs
and could:
bench: 315, 2sets, 5 reps
squat: 345 sets of 4
pull ups: either 50 reps within 5 sets or BW +55lbs
deadlift: 1 rep:405
SLDL: sets of 5 at 315
seated DB mil press: 80lbs, 3 reps
dips: BW+90 for sets of 5..maybe more..been a while...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 21 Jan 07
> Upper Horizontal
> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4, 225*4
> ...



Whats your new position?


About the workout, were you getting fatigued or did you plan on doing some worksets in descending order?  The Incline DB Presses for example..

135lbs for Bent Overs?  You tried 185, couldnt get it, so you stuck with 135lbs?  Howd it feel?  Easy?  For some odd fuckign reason, I only like doing light BB Rows.  I never feel a good workout as the Rows get heavier.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

For some reason I simply cant do bent over rows for shit. I cant stablize myself long enough to do em. But then again I havent tried them in about 6 months.

Hey 217 is not fat, I am at 217. Well then again maybe I am fat!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Whats your new position?
> 
> 
> About the workout, were you getting fatigued or did you plan on doing some worksets in descending order? The Incline DB Presses for example..
> ...


its called: Information Assurance. Basically, I take 'packages' the bases (Air Force) sends to our office. I am looking them over and making sure all information is in it and correct..and then move on to approval by our general..more or less. I"m still trying to figure it out...I DO know that it is gonna cut into my IM whorring time... 


As for workout. I thought I'd do the 2nd 2 exercises as descending sets. I put all effort into the 5X5 sets...as well as wanted to hit all rep ranges.

BO ROws: exactly. was upset the 185 wasn't working for me that night...but the 135 was easy. kinda funny...friend I had with me was cranking out the reps on the rows...till I noticed his legs were springing each rep..so I called him on it: "just use your arms...not your legs..." Well..THAT slowed him down. "...got kinda harder, huh?" 

Thanks, D..but I am...husky....I"m embarassed to admit my waist size..which I am gonna do this weekend...blech... 
I might go back to the chest supported BO Rows....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey 217 is not fat, I am at 217. Well then again maybe I am fat!



Geez, 217 is below my goal!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

as I recall, you are taller than I am?
I want...180....actually..if I cuold get ti to where I am a lean 190-195...that would be super..I'd be pretty dam big at that weight...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Whats up Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey archie!
am good...overall..you?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> as I recall, you are taller than I am?
> I want...180....actually..if I cuold get ti to where I am a lean 190-195...that would be super..I'd be pretty dam big at that weight...



6'1"...you're what, about 5'10"?


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I think everyone has that weight they want. I am very lean at 200lbs and I love it! I got some weight to chip off before summer as well. Where you at now Py? I thought around 240?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice workout brotha!  Lookin solid!

Man I use to be 220lbs @ 18% bodyfat...then injury after injury has me down to 195 with a higher BF...I refuse to measure it LOL.  And to boot I'm only 5'6"!!!!  I think I'll be good right around 180 and start the long process of gaining all that mass again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 6'1"...you're what, about 5'10"?


5'9"
ok...I like the weight...just not the composition...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 5'9"
> ok...I like the weight...just not the composition...



Hey your in shape.....remember round is still a shape


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2007)

you know that feeling too, eh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you know that feeling too, eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Hows it goin BRother Burner!!!

Hey, no makin fun of us round people!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think everyone has that weight they want. I am very lean at 200lbs and I love it! I got some weight to chip off before summer as well. Where you at now Py? I thought around 240?



Um....no....The last time I cut seriously I got down to 240, but never cracked it.  (I started at about 320, I think, so it was a good run.)  I had some rebound, started Jan at 271.  I'm at 259 (as of this morning).  My goal for Jan was 260, so I'm getting a head start on Feb.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice, by all means man keep it going! I got a question I have never asked and if its to personal dont answer just tell me to mind my buisness. But do you have a family?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice, by all means man keep it going! I got a question I have never asked and if its to personal dont answer just tell me to mind my buisness. But do you have a family?



Um...well, not sure how you mean, but I'm going with yes....Is there something specific you are asking about?  (Z'ok, fire away)


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Well you got a wife and any kids?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, married, one kid, another coming in a month or so.


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hiya Burner,
  Hows the training going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2007)

quit hatin!  Round people need love too!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah...I need love!

Hi Billie!
(Both of you)
Billie7; Billie: meet B_Reed; Billie!


Been a rough week, B7...gonna get there this afternoon...then start fresh on either sunday or monday...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I need love!
> 
> Been a rough week, B7...gonna get there this afternoon...then start fresh on either sunday or monday...



Did you give up being a manwhore? lol  I understand too the bad week.  I've been a little bit of a slacker this week too and need to get my head out of my bootay 

Game on?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother Burner, have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I need love!
> 
> Hi Billie!
> (Both of you)
> ...



hahaha...I read one of the other post's and it said you where going to be a manwhore?...Did you give up the idea or is it still on?... 

Hi...to the other Billie...


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Hes a whore alright and I am his pimp.


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hes a whore alright and I am his pimp.



hahaha...really, does he make you LOTS of $$$?...


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to slap him around a bit, but in the end hes a big money man!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

Is Double D gonna have ta choke a bitch?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Py if you would like I will send B your way, it'll cost ya. But wait I had better not charge ya, you may have to buy a new bike. This ones free.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

Right on!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

Wait...by "B" you mean "Billie", right?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I dont any Billies on the pay roll yet, however......


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont any Billies on the pay roll yet, however......



hahaha...I don't think so, besides I'm sure Burner brings in More than enough!..
Speaking of, where is he?...Is he workin?..


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2007)

He' gotta be Manwhoring...Things don't change. 
Yo Burner, how are things.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I need love!



.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Burner.  Been out of action here for awhile.  Just updated myself on your journal.....  Holy smokes, never a dull moment heh bro?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Did you give up being a manwhore? lol I understand too the bad week. I've been a little bit of a slacker this week too and need to get my head out of my bootay
> 
> Game on?


game on...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

hey all!
look! I've been pimped! (as long as I get medical, dental and a good 401 package...)


I have to say...this weekend was...DULL...still deloading from having to run 7 days per week...I did...NOTHING....and it was everything I could have hoped it could have been...I did some reading..watched some movies...played on the computer....drank some alcohol....hhmmm....

ok...I just got the 'green light' from the boss lady...I can come into work an hour later: 0830 instead of 0730...so I can hit the gym 1st thing in the gym....the thought of waking up at 0600..and not hitting the gym till 10pm was NOT appealing...
So..watch out...there will be a cascade of workouts in the forthcoming days....
Hope all is well out there!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Always be nice to get there later. More sleep or more gym time is always nice.


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey all!
> look! I've been pimped! (as long as I get medical, dental and a good 401 package...)
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like my weekend!...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

really? how'd  u manage that with a house full of kids and husband???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

*BTW: EVERYBODY!*
Billie7 is a friend of mine I met on myspace. omg...you ought to see some of the HORRIBLE advice people are giving on their 'forum'...so I invited Billie over...  Make her welcome!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds Great Brother Burner, lookin forward to your w/o's!!!

Welcome Sister B7, glad to have ya!!!


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sounds Great Brother Burner, lookin forward to your w/o's!!!
> 
> Welcome Sister B7, glad to have ya!!!



Thank you....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> So..watch out...there will be a cascade of workouts in the forthcoming days....



I'm saving this for posterity.    There's no backing out now.  

Welcome to IM, Billie7.  And if you want to see some journals *with actual workouts*, we can point you at some.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

dam..humor...trips...warn us next time there, big guy? Thanks...


ok...almost made it this am...still working on the actual aking up EARLY part...so...I am taking an hour of vacation time...and leaving EARLY to go to the gym today.
Results will be posted later.
Thank you, that will be all....we will now return you to your normally scheduled post whoring....


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 30, 2007)

Quite being Lazy and get your ass out of bed!... hahaha...J/K!.. As long as you get there, it doesn't matter when!...


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Whats up B hows this fine day going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2007)

I had BETTER see a workout in here later!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

or what...will you come spank me? 'cause that would be worth the non-workout...


my day's going...well...it's going. Non-descript. 
was a little down in the dumps this morning...but one of my
supercalifragilisticexpialidocious friends made it better...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 30, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious



We used to sing that song in grade school and thought we were the coolest because we could not only pronounce it but sing it over and over in a song  So how goes this week so far?  Still game on?  it is over here!!!   

I'm watching....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

oh yeah...game is SO on!
 gettin' ready to leave work here in a minute....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 30, 2007)

Yay!  I did upper body last night and ran intervals today   Feels good to be running again.  Knee issues from marathon in October have finally resolved themselves.  Have a great workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

Whats up Brother Burner???


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Burner, I went back a couple pages and didn't see any workouts.  Looks like things stayed  normal here while I was away.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Where are the damn workouts?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Where are the damn workouts?



 

Here's one.

And another.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I was wondering where your workouts were? I saw some at one time and then all of a sudden they are gone.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 1, 2007)

I left you a comment on myspace that's disappeared.  How's your week going?  Lift so heavy you can't raise your arms to type?


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's one.
> 
> And another.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey all..or whoever comes to this defunct journal....
Sorry...hate to admit it...but been in a bit of a depression the past couple weeks...getting things worked out...and feeling better...
am gonna just take it easy this weekend....then am gonna hit it again come Monday.
I HATE day 1's....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey all..or whoever comes to this defunct journal....
> Sorry...hate to admit it...but been in a bit of a depression the past couple weeks...getting things worked out...and feeling better...
> am gonna just take it easy this weekend....then am gonna hit it again come Monday.
> I HATE day 1's....



It's okay   Welcome to my world-fine one minute..sobbing the next.  I just miss my Mom!  I'll still be here for when you are ready for game on   I think the surgery to have my head surgically removed from my ass worked!  I've had a GREAT week with workouts and eating!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

Heya Burner...It's all just a temporary state, my friend,  Like the box of zenlaxatives says, all things will pass.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Burner!  I know how that goes.  Get right and we'll  all still be here.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats up Burner, these cold days come to an end and then we can all be happy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Thats why we are here my Friend, keep your chin up and heart light Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Burner.  We are here .... Try to focus on the positive.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey, How ya doin?  Hope everything is ok!...


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Whats up B? How are things? Gonna get shitty for the super bowl tonight?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 4, 2007)

Burnsy.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey all!
okie dokie...was time to stop feeling sorry for myself.
Friday afternoon, I went back to my old gym; World's Gym and rejoined. I never really liked 24 hour fitness...didn't like the atmosphere...felt comfortable...they did redo World's, but still had that 'gym' atmosphere...also was nice, ran across some people that are still there from when  was a member...4 years ago...
I have a meeting right after work about eral estate...then will go do legs after.
(besides not having much choice other-wise..will be an easy workout...as I am going snow boarding on Wednesday and don't want 'rubber legs on the slopes)
I feel better, overall....still depressed about the 'going thru life alone' part....but who knows...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Good Stuff on the Gym front my Friend, Best Wishes there!!!  Don't be down Brother Burner, things will get beter, BELIEVE to Achieve, I have faith in ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a case of 'Alpine Flu' yesterday....had it bad. Only known cure: Alcohol and snowboarding.
I had a full recovery. 
Am going to the gym tonight. Honest. I am. Gonna take it easy...but gonna go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I had a case of 'Alpine Flu' yesterday....had it bad.



Be careful.  I hear that getting a relapse is quite common.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your "illness!"  Want my cold instead   Wait..you had fun...nevermind   I'm out of the gym for today and maybe tomorrow until my head congestion goes away.  But got in an upper and lower body workout so at least I hit everything once.  right? lol  Anything is better than nothing my friend


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Be careful. I hear that getting a relapse is quite common.


heh...we'll have to see about that relapse...love to have some heli-skiing therapy...but ho-lee-crap! That's $$$!!!  


Hiya Hammer! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Burner, just dropping in to say hi!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Droppin in to say hello my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Burnside.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heh...we'll have to see about that relapse...love to have some heli-skiing therapy...but ho-lee-crap! That's $$$!!!



B ... come up here and I have a friend that could hook you up for a little heli-skiing.  He's a volunteer for the ski patrol.  They do all kinds of fun stuff like that on their down time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2007)

Road Trip!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2007)

...and evidently....I'm still in love...or in..something with my ex...of 4 years ago....time to go put my head into a wall...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

Hmm....good luck with that...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> time to go put my head into a wall...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hmm....good luck with that...



I second that!!! Actually if it works my Friend, Go with it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok...anybody please wanna put a gun to my head????
seriously????
Just found out that my car....is gonan cost me more than 3k in repairs...and that STILL won't bring it back to perfect...that's just to put out the 'now' fires...oh..and of course, I'm upside down in it...with the damage..I'm gonna lose my ASS in a trade in...what to do...what to do...I love the car...but dam....
I have/HAD money put aside (finally) for vacation or emergency reasons...now...do I throw it into the car...or onto another car....and...the cars on the lot don't interest me...except for the ones there is NO WAY IN HADES I CAN AFFORD....
so..maybe a 45...or 357...????

I'm being...'tested' in a different way....
oh..and no for the next question. hopefully tonight..if I'm not stuck at the dealership...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2007)

car is gonna cost me 4,371.00 to fix...maybe use a Howitzer...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 14, 2007)

Been there  I'm sorry.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2007)

I must have missed something.    What happened to the car?  Didn't you just get it?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2007)

make that...4600.00
I got it a year ago...almost...it seems that the previous owner didn't treat it very well...and now it's falling apart.
front and rear suspension, headlight fluid pumps, oil pan, O2 sensor lines, steeing pump, rotors need to be ground.
Some were compound problems: fixed something, found out something else was bad..or needed to be fixed now..or something else WOULD go bad...$$$...planned on keeping this car for a while anyway...but dam!
Friend told me to take it to other dealership and trade it in...nice thought, but after driving it...they would have seen/heard the problems and also low balled me. = shitty trade in...shitty payment on a 'lesser' car I wouldn't enjoy. So....get this car fixed and drive it for an extra couple years...

if the car is ready tomorrow...am gonna go to Phoenix for the weekend. Get home, take a nap...and get on the road around midnight. Get to Phoenix in late morning...hang w/ friend that day and night...go see my parents the next day, then head back out Monday morning.

be a nice little break...maybe just what I need to refocus. SOMETHING has got to rekindle that friggin' fire/desire within....I want it...just haven't made that 1st step forward...ooof.
Don't give up on me....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2007)

gonna talk w/ the friend while I am there...he owns his own collections agency and might be hiring in a few months....who knows...might actually...MOVE...that might be something...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Don't give up on me....




 Not gonna happen! and you WILL find that fire again!  It's still smoking...


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Sell that lemon and buy something else. Hell just get out from under it. Best of luck B.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Stick with it Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sell that lemon and buy something else. Hell just get out from under it. Best of luck B.


no can do, mi amigo.
Am upside down in it...I'm just in a rough place with it. There is no 'win' situation. So, sit back and take it.
bad news...the loan didn't go thru...dunno why...they said ,y loan to income ratio was good. credit was good...showed them the 401 AND IRA as collateral...they came back on something that was closed out over 2 years ago...and denied me. Fuqqers. So...I am now taking EVERY fuqqin dime I have...w/ a little help from my parents and am gonna have to pay for it that way...

Still gonna go to Phoenix late tonight if get the car back...road trip and not being here can clear my head.


Thanks Hammer!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and evidently....I'm still in love...or in..something with my ex...of 4 years ago....time to go put my head into a wall...



Dont bring that shit up!!!

You know every time things get ruff you go right back to this and every time I yell at you!  You know I was in the same boat at one point and its not healthy damnit!!!  You need to get this thought out of your head right away b/c its going to do no good what so ever!

You need to clear your head take a few steps back and look at the entire situation.  I just pulled through some super hard times with little to no help from anyone except ya'll from the boards here.  You need to get your ass in gear...set some prioraties...follow through and get shit done!  

If you plan to keep the car sink some $$ into it...if that will make it last.  If you dump 5k into it will this guarantee you will be set for a while or are there other things that will flop on it in the near future?  If so trade the car in and put those 5k as more downpayment and get something solid that wont give you any problems.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Mikey, sorry to hear how crappy everything is going. I hate having cars that are unreliable and you keep putting money into...very stressful!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers buddy.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Heya Mikey -

Hope you are in Phoenix getting your groove back.  All things pass, bro.  Stay strong, get focused, ride the wave.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your dilemma Burner.  Cars can suck, relationships can be even worse.  Keep your chin up, and be proud.  Things will get better man .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey you should have called me, I would have listened if you wanted a shoulder.  Sorry to hear about all that is going on.  I know how it feels when your life has been turned upside down and inside out.  You know how to find me if you need to talk.

By the way...avoid the ex


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Well Burner havent seen you around much.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Hellloooooooo?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hellloooooooo?



I talked to Burner today and he is alive  I told him he is missed here and hopefully he will find his way back.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I talked to Burner today and he is alive  I told him he is missed here and hopefully he will find his way back.



Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I talked to Burner today and he is alive  I told him he is missed here and hopefully he will find his way back.



Good to hear.  Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey all!
Ok....whew...I'm back.
Sorry been MIA. I've had nothing positive to say..so why burden?
Let's see: Car cost me: 5,400.00 to get back into driving condition. Not happy about that, but ya know what? Fuq it.

My IT job...still in the air. Dunno if I am gonna have a job to go to after 6 April. Ya know what? Fuq that too.

I just had my meeting w/ my contact at a title company. (trips, I said TITLE, not tittie...sorry to disappoint)  She's gonna get started to help me market myself. We are going to attract some buyers off the get-go..so I can get some $$ flowing in. Once I  have stream of $$, I can then work on listings. 
I'm also ramping up on my edumacation w/ the real estate. I am going to two training classes per week..as well as I need to start to listen to their on-line classes. 
The MCSE training: I put it on hold. If/when I can start making $$ and go full time w/ realty, I am going to find a way to get out of that training.

Health: Absoloutely BACK to square ONE...  Haven't seen the inside of a gym in a month...still waiting for that fire to come back inside me...it's there...just gotta unleash it. 

DB: You da man, brotha. yes, I am still talking w/ the ex. We may start to talk again. (I know....I know) balls in her court now. I've been miserable the past 4 years w/out her. (I've notched my bed post several times..and even tried to actually date a couple of them...to no avail.) I've not met anybody that makes me feel like she does. So, if she's interested, I'm gonna tread lightly, but gonna move ahead. 

Nothing else of interest lately. Gonna play 'hookie' one las time next Wednesday and go snow boarding. Will be the last run of the season.
Hope all is well with y'all, and want to say thank you for the warm wishes.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> DB: You da man, brotha. yes, I am still talking w/ the ex. We may start to talk again. (I know....I know) balls in her court now. I've been miserable the past 4 years w/out her. (I've notched my bed post several times..and even tried to actually date a couple of them...to no avail.) I've not met anybody that makes me feel like she does. So, if she's interested, I'm gonna tread lightly, but gonna move ahead.



Whoa whoa whoa whoa....




















Get back in the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

well...it's either her....or go to an adult site for the sole purpose of hooking up. Not that that would be a bad thing...but eventually, I'd be visited by Archie..and have to be smited by him for my wicked ways....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

I wanted to sound like Peter in Family Guy with the "whoas."


Define tread lightly.  (in responce about going back to some girl)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Trust me..I will...This girl totally wrecked me...and I have not forgotten that. But, there's something about her...

...oh...unless I win the power ball...I'm gonna go and date Kate Bosworth...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Trust me..I will...This girl totally wrecked me...and I have not forgotten that. But, there's something about her...
> 
> ...oh...unless I win the power ball...I'm gonna go and date Kate Bosworth...



You'd break her   She's skin and bones.  Cameron Diaz is hotter IMO   Good to see you btw


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Trust me..I will...This girl totally wrecked me...and I have not forgotten that.



There's saying that I came up with when I was in my late teens, "Nothin' says lovin' like giving someone their own beating heart."  

Joking aside, what makes you think that this time it will be any different?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> You'd break her  She's skin and bones. Cameron Diaz is hotter IMO  Good to see you btw


hhmmm...she was SO hot in Blue Crush....heh...didn't realize that was her in Superman....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's saying that I came up with when I was in my late teens, "Nothin' says lovin' like giving someone their own beating heart."
> 
> Joking aside, what makes you think that this time it will be any different?


just have to see how things go one day at a time? Little olde, little more mature...hopefully so is she...we were great together...but something happened...and things went south...fast. Both of our fault.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hhmmm...she was SO hot in Blue Crush....[\QUOTE]
> 
> Yes she was...because she had meat on her bones


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> just have to see how things go one day at a time? Little olde, little more mature...hopefully so is she...we were great together...but something happened...and things went south...fast. Both of our fault.



Mike I'm not trying to discourage you, but really think about this. There was a reason you two split and could not get along. Brother, I know from experience. Got married and seperated after 2 yrs. A year later I was in rookie school. She wanted a damn dryer and took out a civil paper for it. My instructor actually found out about it before I knew and said something to me to take care of it. I called her and told her to come get whatever the hell she wanted. In the process of her getting things she started crying. I asked what was wrong and she said she didn't know if that is what she wanted or not. We talked for a couple months and ended up getting back together. Stayed married over another 12 years and had two kids in the process. Then we split again for good. Will be 3 years very soon. Would I go back.........hell no. I guess what I'm saying is it didn't change for us at all. We just screwed up and had 2 kids in the process and don't get me wrong, I would not take anything in the world for them and love them with all my heart. But it's not fair to them. One thing I have learned is you have to be happy with yourself before you can be with anyone else. Don't rush into anything. I dated a girl for the past 7 months up until just right after Christmas. I thought I was happy with her, but it didn't work either. Life sucks sometimes Mike, but whatever you do and wherever you go, keep your head up brother. Make the most of what you have now and when you least expect it, the person of your true dreams will come alone! Peace out................


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> just have to see how things go one day at a time? Little olde, little more mature...hopefully so is she...we were great together...but something happened...and things went south...fast. Both of our fault.



Don't think that I was trying to tell you _not _to do it.  I was just trying to get you to think about why it could work.

Heh, I gave my wife a second chance and it's worked out well so far.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2007)

Burns do what your heart tells ya man...we can't tell you yes or no its all your decision just use discretion!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Burns do what your heart tells ya man...we can't tell you yes or no its all your decision just use discretion!



Good advice, we are in your corner my Friend, if it makes you happy, then ENJOY!!!






Adult sites???


----------



## Devlin (Mar 1, 2007)

About time you got your ass back in here  

By the way the property I was searching for when I talked to you, I think I found it and when they said "cabin over looking a creek" they were not kidding.  The cabin sits atop a small mountain and there is a rock wall down to the creek.  No chance of flooding thats for sure  I couldn't get a good look at the cabin or the property as the "driveway" as chained off and locked.  I have to go a lot of digging on this place that may give new meaning to rustic


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2007)

Move on Mikey, move on.  Listen to Dave...


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Just depends Burnside....

If you have been absolutly miserable then whats it goin to hurt to give it another try? Personally the 2nd try has never worked for me, but there are people who have had it work for them. And if you are that unhappy without her, then see what happens whenever you are with her. However dont get it stuck in your head that you can only have her and nothing else matters, because the same thing can happen again and you could be without her again. Be careful, your emotions are not made out of rubber, they dont bounce right back. Best of luck to you buddy.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 2, 2007)

is it just a matter of u needing to get some ass? because u don't need a girlfriend for that..or do u really need her, on an emotional level? i say forget her and find a new chick..women are like busses..ya miss one 5 minutes later another one comes along


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

It's the classic case of "I'm so miserable without you, it's like having you around."


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's the classic case of "I'm so miserable without you, it's like having you around."





OK, since everyone else is chiming in, here's my 2 scents...

Life moves pretty fast, and there aren't nearly enough chances at happiness in the world.  Take them as they come.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey all-
Thanx for all the well wishes.
Evidently...she's going back to the 'alcoholic'...can't figure her out.
Plus...she did mention in email that even tho there are still some feelings...we now live in different cities...which does cause problems...I dunno...guess we'll have to see how things go in the future.

Getting off to a slow start again today....its hard to take that first sttep back to the gym..it really is...but...I can't stand the way I look or feel...I have to go to a training thing for real estate when I get out of work..then another at 7pm...dunno if I ma gonna get to makeit to the gym or not..but gym bag isin car.
TOmorrow...am going snowboarding.

I did help a friend move on Saturday. Moved his apartment (stuff, not actual apartment..) from a 3rd story...to another location w/ a 2nd story...I was WIPED out after that....


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

snowboarding funnnnnn


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2007)

Her loss buddy.  The writing is on the wall, and you know it.  You are too good for her.... like I said before, move on.  It wasn't meant to be and your dream girl is just right around the corner.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Her loss buddy.  The writing is on the wall, and you know it.  You are too good for her.... like I said before, move on.  It wasn't meant to be and your dream girl is just right around the corner.



 Agreed!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Burner, hope all is well buddy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Tap, tap, tap..... is this thing on?  

What's up Burner?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 15, 2007)

Did you get that fire lit under your a$$? lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Update*

Hey all-
Been busy...life is...interesting.
Y'all might remember that my income has been threatened due to lack of funds to renwe the contract? Well...that time is up on the 6th of April. Our people are working to find the $$ to keep us here or place us elsewhere...but..we were told, that if we found something else...to go for it. great.  
LAST weekend, I made a last minute trip to Phoenix for a real estate seminar. I stayed w/ an old high school friend. he says he can help me find something there if I were to move down...which is a possibility.

I rented out my townhome last night to an old girl friend's parent's. (all their kids are moved out and they want something smaller...) So..I have till the 31st to be out. For the meantime...I'm gonna go stay at my parent's place. They are still in their motorhome in Phoenix till June. When they get home, will have to see what happens. IF I still have a job 7 April...the $$ I won't have to spend on home ownership...will be put back into paying off parent's and other debts....then pocket a bit and go from there....or if I am out of work...it will be that much less to have to worry about coming up with...I"m hoping they will keep us here....but if not, my Top Secret clearance will help me secure another position in the area in the meantime...

I actually went TO the gym yesterday...talked w/ a PT about a program..but got the call from my future tennants...and had to go home and show them.
Probably won't be there all this week either...gonna be busy packing.

Hope all is well with everybody! Hope to be able to stop in more often soon!
Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2007)

Burner, you can always move to TX.  There are plenty of jobs down here!

Hope you're doing well sweetie!  I'll keep you in my prayers for the job and home!  I know things will work out darlin'

XOXO


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2007)

hey buddy...hang in there man!  Your story eerily reminds me of one of my friend's from a few years ago, he owned a townhouse, had lots of money and was having a great time, till one day, he realized he had no job, the money ran out and he didn't know what to do....he rented out the townhouse, moved in with his brother and worked shitty jobs as he went to computer school.  I don't talk to him anymore, but last I heard, he was back in the townhouse, worked in tech support for the cable company around here and is happily married....

So, my point is, if things could turn around for his sorry ass, I am sure you will do A LOT better than he did in the end.  Keep your head up, and things will turn around, you can't keep a good man down for long


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks, all-

heh....Tam...I've met a Texan...next best thing.... 

was'sup, Stew! yeah..I'm hoping this is going to be a good move...one way or the other....not too wild about living at home again....but ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Well Burner I hope everything works out for the best. You are a fantastic fella and you deserve the best......dont I sound like some woman?!?!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> dont I sound like some woman?!?!



Yeah, with a 34DD.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

You could only hope huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear your dilemma my Friend, Best wishes and you are in my thoughts and Prayers, keep your chin up and heart light!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2007)

hhhmmm...34 DD.....speaking of which...HI TAM!


Well, have the resume out. Got an 'interesting' call from some hadji sounding guy. I had to ask him several times to repeat himself..as I could not understand what he was trying to say thru his THICK Indian accent...

This AM...was at it again...got in touch w/a couple people...one already has my resume in front of some hiring mgrs already...pays from 5 - 10k per annum more than I am now...Thats what...extra 500-800/month after taxes?
So...if THAT were to work...I can back BIG $$ for the next few months..then go from there.
(From now till September....parents will only be home for two of those months...so it will work out for all parties)

Also looking to take one of those over seas jobs. Friend is trying to find his POC to get me in touch. Working in either Bahrain or Qatar. (I've been to both those places...and have HEAVY American influence: Fast food type stuff...not living in tents in middle of nowhere...) He was told it paid 135k for 6 months! I could come back with mad cash in my pocket...no debts in time for Christmas...or work a year for twice that w/bonuses...THAT'S doable...
heh....just think...living there....wont be much to do..but work and workout...

I'm actually itching to go to the gym now...might be able to sneak in a workout or two in the next several days.

hope to be able to stop in here as well too!
Miss 'talkin' with ya!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hhhmmm...34 DD.....speaking of which...HI TAM!
> 
> 
> Well, have the resume out. Got an 'interesting' call from some hadji sounding guy. I had to ask him several times to repeat himself..as I could not understand what he was trying to say thru his THICK Indian accent...
> ...



Holy shit.  That, along with Double D's double ds, Ill have to start wondeirng if I am in Never Never Land.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2007)

close...you ARE in Miami...hot women...wearing practically nothing at the beaches...and probably clubs...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi darlin'!  




Burner02 said:


> hhhmmm...34 DD.....speaking of which...HI TAM!


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Hot women with no clothes! Dont sound to bad to me!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Best Wishes and enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2007)

Burner, how you doin' sweetie?  I hope things are working out for ya.

I'll try to call you later.  I"ll at least text ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey all!
Weekend was okie dokie...got a good bit of packing done and some of my clothes moved out. 
I ended up not doing much Sunday...then realized that it was REALLY nice out..but I had already moved all my athletic clothes and mtn. bike out of the house...so just stayed in....heh...actually end up lounging around the house n my boxers and a t-shirt...hung out in my house for the last time. Doubt I'll ever live there again. The couple moving in, want to stay there for long term..so when they move out...how many years down the road, I'll just freshen it up...and sell it.
Still no word on the job or possible interviews...but, I did buy lottery tickets...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Just droppin in my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 27, 2007)

Dropping in as well B! thinking of you .. smiles

Eri'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2007)

Eri....long time no see sister!  Where ya been?  Doing okay?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey B!  Just peeking in on you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2007)

hhmm....two hotties on top of me....sometimes...its good being me...


Hi Tam! I just left u a voice message...call me back.

Does anybody know realtors and/or lenders? I've gota business proposition.
(Tam...I'd proposition you....in a WHOLE different way.....muhahahahaa....)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll ask around my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks, brotha!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you gonna get me that proposal or not???  Don't make me smack your ass!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hhmm....two hotties on top of me....sometimes...its good being me...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2007)

What's kickin' Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey JD-
Packin'...getting ready to move...not wild about it...but its leveraging myself for something better!
Had the ribbon cutting ceremony at my office yesterday. There were a LOT of people there...many seemed interested in the business. (Why I am asking if any of y'all are or know realtors/lenders)
This company is gonna grow like wild fire...

Just got news that we have had a 30 day extension on the contract until the General makes up his mind to continue funding...
So...that's about a grand that will go into my pockets....or towards bills, actually. 

here's my rant for the day...I, as well as thousands of other people go to work (I was gonna say that I don't want to go to work. No, that's not right. I want to go to work. I ant to go to work because I get PAID for my services which allow me to live a certain lifestyle. Now..I prefer to not HAVE to work...but I WANT to work ((there...that's my philosophical piece for the day. You may copy my bit of wisdom if you wish)   ...whether a professional job or just a 9-5'er. (I went to college...so am 'professional') a lot of us..are looking at unemployment do to circumstances beyond our control.....and yet...you have a large amount of people...mooching off the gov't with no plans for working. They are a true burden on society. Now don't get me wrong...some people are forced to go onto welfare do to circumstances. but alot...choose to. THOSE are the ones I am referring to.
here's a nutty idea: Cut welfare. Use the funding that was going to them...and use it on people who are willing to WORK for it.

Remember hearing a story about a once great civilization. There was wealth, and prosperity everywhere. Everything was perfect. The tribal leaders went to the scholars and told them to write down all that the society did to attain this great civiliation. After while, they came back w/ volumes of thick books.Leaders said; no. Too long. You must shorten it. Several versions later, the scholars came back with just one piece of paper that but one sentence written on it.
The tribal leaders asked what this was. 
"It's what you asked for," they replied.
What was that one sentance that summed up they're great civilization?
"THERE AIN'T NO FREE LUNCH."

I heard that years ago. It sticks to me today. Simple. Concise. Pure. Truth.

Rant over.
Gotta go to a meeting...then home to continue packing...


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Best of luck B. Hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Best of luck B. Hope everything works out for ya.



I second that my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm alive.
Have that base-line established.
Nothing really to report. 
All moved. Have road distances measured so when I do get out there, will know how far I am gonna be running. 

Still have a job. 
Might be working on getting a couple clients...
Been listening to some think positively kind of CD's. Positive reaffirmation type stuff. 
This week was crap. (gym-wise) Will start over again Monday....
hope can get on here more often..miss my friends.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'm alive.
> Have that base-line established.
> Nothing really to report.
> All moved. Have road distances measured so when I do get out there, will know how far I am gonna be running.
> ...





Glad you are all moved and ready to get out there and run.  Now go do it!

What do you mean, "might be working on getting some clients"?  Just go out and get them.  Know that you will, believe that you will  and you will.

No week is crap!  It is what it is and it will be better!

I'd suggest that you rent or purchase The Secret as well!  I think it will really assist you.  Look into The Law of Attraction as well.  I'm picking that one up this weekend.

Much love to you honey.   Will see you on here more often!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

I missed the part about you moving.  Where'd you go?  To be more specific, I knew about you moving, just not where.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey trips!
uumm....kinda of relocated back to...the homestead...that part of might be losing the job...found renters for my place...and w/ nowhere else to go...went to the parent's place. Not so bad right now...they are still in Az till end of next month...and then they are headed back out for another month of adventure in July?
So, I"m basically living there...cheap till I see what happens.
I did make one expenditure: I am buying...GOLF CLUBS!  Have been wanting to for some time now...some store was having a huge sale. I got a rear old rental set that was originally 2100.00 for all...for 799.00. Now am gonna go out once or twice a week to driving range..and also want something to be able to do w/ my father. You know...enjoy him as long as I have him around.

There are some areas around here that are offering SERIOUS buyer incentives for new homes...so that with a nice commissionas down payment, might go and buy a home in a couple months...have a new house...w/ EQUITY...

HI TAM!
Heh...I've got an ex girlfriend who told me about the law of attraction. I've already emailed w/ that guy about one of his seminars... 
I've got a Zig Ziggler course in the car now as well as listening to another called: Psychology of Winning.
PLUS! I am working w/ one of my 'coaches' with my business...about how to develop new business. (why I was asking everybody if they know realtors/lenders in their areas)
The company I am working for has its sights set on Remax. The owner's goal is to pass Remax in 3-5 years. 
I'm pretty excited about it. 

oh...and be warned...there will be mention of a workout here...followed by continuing workouts...won't be anything worth talking about...but I will be going.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 16, 2007)

bout time


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

ok...I went. Nothing to write home about.
Didn't push it...kept weights light. (didn't have much option either...)

just did a couple exercises then left.
Going to do the same for legs today. 
Just gonna ease back into it the next couple weeks...then turn it up...think I've given Stew and D a big enough head start.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

went on a date last night. Some girl I had met a long time ago...so finally met up w/ her. She's nice...but a smoker. I could smell it on her...hat to say it..but big turn off...


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, smoker huge turnoff! Tons of other girls out there.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2007)

Nothing like kissing an ashtray to keep you in line, I guess.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

had to go to 'Castle Rock' last night for a neighborhood grand opening...didn't win any prizes...went thru some nice homes though...
Have gear in car and will be going there before I point the car home.
delts/tris this afternoon.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

HIT the gym hard my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

how about hit it..easy..then work up to hard!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

So did you get any delts and tris today?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2007)

hit the gym yesterday...still not so great, but I went.
gonna have an 'easy' day for legs to ease back into it.
I WILL get back on track!

Hope all is well!
Good news: my BIOG buyers got an offer on their house in LA..and they will be here this weekend to put in an offer on a home here! WAHOO! Gonna FINALLY get to hand them the keys to their new home....soon!
YEAH!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, it's been waaaay to long and it's time children for Fitty's Song O' The Week.


I'm the type of girl to look you dead in the eye-eye
I'm real as it come if you don't know why I'm fly-y-y-y-y-y
Seen you tryna switch it up but girl you ain't that dope
I'm a Wonder Woman, let me go get my rope
I'm a supermodel and mami, si mami
Amnesty International got Bangkok to Montauk on lock
love my ass and my abs in the video called "Promiscuous"
My style is ri-dic-dic-diculous, 'diculous, 'diculous

If you see us in the club, we'll be actin' real nice
If you see us on the floor, you'll be watchin' all night
We ain't here to hurt nobody
(So give it to me, give it to me, give it to me)
Wanna see you work your body
(So give it to me, give it to me, give it to me)

When Timbo is in the party, everybody put up they hands
I get a half a mil' for my beats, you get a couple gra-an-and
Never gon' see the day that I ain't got the upper hand
I'm respected from Californ-I-A, way down to Japan
I'm a real producer and you just a piano man
Your songs don't top the charts, I heard 'em, I'm not a fa-an-an
Talkin' greasy, I'm the one that gave them they chance
Somebody need to tell them that they can't do it like I can

If you see us in the club, we'll be actin' real nice
If you see us on the floor, you'll be watchin' all night
We ain't here to hurt nobody
(So give it to me, give it to me, give it to me)
Wanna see you work your body
(So give it to me, give it to me, give it to me)

Could you speak up and stop mu-mumbling, I don't think you came in clear
When you're sittin' on the top, it's hard to hear you from way up here
I saw you tryin' to act cute on TV, "Just let me clear the air..."
Missed you on the charts last week, damn, that's right you wasn't there
If se-sexy never left, then why's everybody on my shi-it-it
Don't hate on me just because you didn't come up with it
So if you see us in the club, go on and walk the other way
Cause our run will never be over, not at least until we say

If you see us in the club, we'll be actin' real nice
If you see us on the floor, you'll be watchin' all night
We ain't here to hurt nobody
(So give it to me, give it to me, give it to me)
Wanna see you work your body
(So give it to me, give it to me, give it to me)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Burner.  Good to see you posting again!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Good news: my BIOG buyers got an offer on their house in LA..and they will be here this weekend to put in an offer on a home here! WAHOO! Gonna FINALLY get to hand them the keys to their new home....soon!
> YEAH!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

Myabe you had a better weekend than me..

Friday night I had to hear my best friend who is a girl tell me that my gfriends husband is hot.

Saturday night Cro Cop lost to one of his own kicks, then my sex fetish fucked one of my friends, so I lost to one of my kicks.

Sunday my girlfriend saw a hickie that my sex fetish;s friend put on me while I was watching the fight.

Talk about being enraged and depressed all weekend.  Tomorrow is a new day someone said..  Today, I got a new client, got paid, had dinner, and no pussy!  

Hey, its BETTER!


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

So whats goin on Burnside?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Myabe you had a better weekend than me..
> 
> Friday night I had to hear my best friend who is a girl tell me that my gfriends husband is hot.
> 
> ...


dam...keep the pimp hand strong!

No...my weekend was dull and boring...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2007)

still not posting stats for a couple weeks...
Tuesday I did legs...so I am..2 for 2! WAHOO!
oh...it was a blizzard that afternoon...I hit the gym...even though took it sorta easy on the legs..were still tired after I left...got home to a nightmare. I didn't atually...'get home'..at least by automobile. 
I had to park about 1/2 mile from the house..and trudge up an incline into the wind(read blizzard) to get to the house...I was friggin' whooped when I finally got in the house. i REALLY need to start my cardio...

if I can get out of there this afternoon early enough..am gonna go hit my delts/tris real quick....I"ve got a listing appt. this afternoon! WAHOO!
Tomorrow, the big clients get in, so hope can nail my back after we've finished up with them...

stick around...things are gonna get...good in here again....as the great Hulk Hogan would say:
YEAH, BROTHER!


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome keep up the good work Burner. Like always glad to see you around!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2007)

quick update:
I did delts and tris yesterday.

forgot my bag...hope to get it this afternoon...
MY CALIFORNIA CLIENTS ARE HERE! WAHOO!
I'm leaving work in about an hour...and headed out to meet them!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

California clients?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope it all falls into place for ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2007)

I did get my back done on friday.
So...4 for 4...wahoo!

Hey DOMS- yeah...California clients. I'm a realtor. I've been waiting for a year and 1/2 for them to get here...their house is finally benig sold, so they came in this weekend to put in a contract on one here!

WHAT A FRIGGIN weekend...Fri and Sat weer great! Sunday...hhmmmm....I pulled the 'ulitmate dummy'...
I got into the office early to write up the contract and was gonna meet the clients at the house they want for another wakl-thru. All things were 'tracking'. contract was finished...all tings were moving smoothly...till I decided to go down the hallway to the bathroom. (figured, I'd 'go' before i...went..makes sense..)
Well, the bathroom is out in the hallway. Well, the door to the office closed...and unbeknownst to me...was locked. 
My car keys...my PHONE...everything was inside the office...that I was the only person in. FOUR hours later...I was able to get a commercial lock smith over and got the door opened. 
I was mentally fried. If it was just me..then no problem..BUT! I had clients...WAITING on me...
it all worked out...got the contract to them and submitted...will be (think optimistically) signed this afternoon...and I will close them at the end of next month...
I got home...made a GOOOOD margarita...and grilled a steak...I feel better...still somewhat tensed...but that will ease...

Hope your weekend was better!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2007)

You really should consider writing a book Burner  !


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Tough luck Burner. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You really should consider writing a book Burner  !



I'd buy a copy  (especially the bar stories)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You really should consider writing a book Burner  !




I've told him that hundreds of times....he's got a gold mind inside his brain and still he's sitting here bitchin' about not having any money!!!    I would buy it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2007)

Burner darlin', why don't you share all those stories with me, I'll put it all together, get it to a publisher, do all the leg work, and we'll split the dough!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2007)

oh...heh...THAT book... 
I thought you were talking about...oh...never mind... 

I went to the gaym again last night! WAHOO! I may almost be...on a roll or something!

Did my chest and bis.
weights were still low, but a little better than last week...so at least a little progress.

GOODNEWS! My client's contract was accepted! WAHOO! I'v got to leave here in a minute to go get it, take it to the listing office to have her accpet it as well as some other details...meet my team lead to do the paperwork for my LISTING I just got...keep fingers crossed...positive things seem to be happening!

After that, I have to go to the weekly Tuesday night meeting...that means on the go for more than 14 hours...will still try and hit my legs, if not, will do them tomorrow instead.

Didn't make it for am cardio...hey...babysteps...


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You really should consider writing a book Burner  !


thanks...be more of a short story I think...


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Congrats my Friend, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Hey burner...ok, now I'm lagging behind you!  

Glad to hear the good news on the house.  Well done!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

Positive things are happening Mikey...don't forget to give thanks for those positive things and don't fail to realize that more is coming your way.

Check out:  Law of Attraction :: The Secret :: Official Web Site of The Secret Movie


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2007)

there's another seminar he's putting on soon, I believe...


Didn't make it yesterday....as soon as I lef twork, had to go to the office, do contract stuff...drop off said contract stuff then go back to office and do more real estate stuff. At 9pm...I was shanghied by friends togo to applebees...for a beer...
have listing stuff to do this afternoon after work...then find way to gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

Don't apologize for not going to the gym, just acknowledge that you did, don't give excuses and move on.  You'll go, you know you will, you know the gym is just second nature now and part of your routine.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> thanks...be more of a short story I think...



More like a LOT of short stories.  Sometimes, those short stories make the best collections.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Just do what you can do my Friend, we are here to support ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2007)

hey all!
WHEW! THey've been riding me like a 2 dollar whore in a navel port lately...something about being productive...sheesh....cuts into my post whorring time...

Ok...
1) big clients: Under contract
2) new listing...under way...also getting the buy side as well
3) starting another client Thursday!

and! With some of the marketing that is going to be going out...cross fingers that brings MORE clients!

GYM: Wsan't able to make it yesterday. As soon as I got off work at 4pm, had to run errands then go do real estate till 10:30 when I finally dragged it home...

Met another REALLY good looking girl...friendly...funny...laughed at my jokes...which is a good sign of intelligence and good taste....but alas...she was young...maybe 21...most likely...less...this getting older crap is for the birds...

Have to go do more realty stuff, then head to the gym.
Hope y'all are doing great!
Mike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

Hi darlin'

Hey, at least she wasn't jail bait!!!  That's what we call two consenting adults!!!  Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, what's wrong with 21?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, what's wrong with 21?


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

I think you need to get your some home gym equipment so you dont have to worry about going to the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, what's wrong with 21?



 

Sounds like ya still got it to me Brother Burner!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2007)

Hey Burner.......nice to see things don't change.....!!!  What is wrong with a younger girl and a more mature male????  Hold on ......... how old are you now???  Man you are getting closer to the "over the hill brigade"...but don't worry you will still be younger than Albob....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2007)

I'll...NEVER be apart of THAT brigade, young lady! 

I can't say her age...but I think she was under 21...so I am gonna just have to go back and confirm...so...if I um...open her up...and try to count rings around her...can I tell her age that way???? 

I went yesterday!
Chest / bis.
chest is...well...there....tendonitis started to kick a little after 2nd working set, so called it a day...
today are legs.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Damn tendonitis.

Young women are the best!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Welcome back, Burner.  Good to see you are in the gym once in a while.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

hey all!
LOOK! It's BILLIE! in...a BIKINI!!!!!

was swamped this week...bad news: only gym once so far...might get to go this afternoon.
good news: Have another contract submitted! YEAH!
ALso looking into picking up a piece of property for myself to fix and rent out. might make some nice pesos on it...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

Yo Burner!  Nice to see around these parts 

Sounds like things are looking up for you!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I was getting ready to say the same thing JD.

Good to see things are going well for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2007)

so far so good!
Got that contract accepted!
had a good weekend...went to the club fri night w/ another bouncer who quit right after  did....didn't have tp pay for a drink...
heh...I was ready to leave by: 12:45...but was'nt ABLE to leave till nearly 3am...
Did some business Sat. morning...then got 'shanghied' to Denver to help friends move...was 'paid' with dinner..and more drinks...finally got home Sunday afternoon...tired...smelly and more or less dead to the world....had dinner, watched a little tv, then fell into the bed.

Also chased my friend's 12 year old girl around...whew..I'm getting old...luckily, I still run faster than her...r i'd not have been able to catch her.

So, today's off to a pretty good start...little slower..but good. Gotta go do some work after I leave main work..then it the gym...

Hope everybody's doing great!


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like it was a very good weekend! You are deserving of that!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds like it was a very good weekend! You are deserving of that!



  DEFINATLY!!!

Wishing ya the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like one hell of a weekend mike!

Long time no see hope all is well!  And whats this I hear someone under 21?!?!?  Man you perv!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You take pix?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2007)

don't be hatin!
ok...bad week for gym....good week for business:
it's been like this:
go to full time job: 0730 - 1530
sneak a couple phone calls/emails to clients/other realtors, etc
leave at 1530 hours to physically meet said clients/realtors...inspectors, etc.
Get home around 9pm...wiped out.
Have another buyer in contract as of tuesday! Am getting another listing tonight!
Am showing a friend and his wife a nice home on Saturday...might be a future client...
As soon as I hear about my pre-qual...I'm gonna put in a bid on that townhome I am gonna want as an investment opportunity...

have I mentioned that I am gonna be a millionaire? Yep- it's true. Stay tuned.

it...SNOWED here yesterday....23 May....and it S N O W E D!!!!!! gotta love this place!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

Now that's what I likke to hear!!  Way to use the Law of Attraction!

I knew you'd come around to my way of thinkin'


----------



## J'Bo (May 24, 2007)

Hey Burner.
You still hanging around these joints 

I guess it is a good way to find you every now and again.
I think that this has to be the longest running journal in history. 

Stay in touch.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

Congrats, Burner.  Good to hear things are looking up for you!


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Snowed?!?!! I got a sun burn today!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

have a great Weekend Burnsy!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2007)

hey!
GOT THE LISTING, BABY!
YEAH!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> Hey Burner.
> You still hanging around these joints
> 
> I guess it is a good way to find you every now and again.
> ...


well...hush my mouth! If it isn't my most favoritist Canuckian! (female, that is)
Hiya J! How's things? YOu all married up  yet? Whatcha been upto?


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well...hush my mouth! If it isn't my most favoritist Canuckian! (female, that is)
> Hiya J! How's things? YOu all married up  yet? Whatcha been upto?



Canuckian hey?  
Things are great. I am living on the eat coast now. 
Enjoying the beaches, ocean, and slower paced lifestyle. 
No marriage from me. Believe me i will tell you when that happens...if it ever will. 
I am now a International Travel Consultant and enjoying every minute of it. 
We are trying to find an investment property at the moment to rent...could use you out here  

Stay in touch.

Have you heard from Pete lately?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> I am living on the eat coast now.



Sounds like a great place.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Sounds like a great place.


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2007)

Are you still up for a road trip


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Sounds like a great place.



Well it seems like all i do is eat here...so that is what i like to call it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2007)

Where is Mikey anyway????  
  We know he's NOT in the gym.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Burnside, hope all is well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2007)

He's busy....he said he rea-ended a sheriff's car this morning!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Kidding right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Are you still up for a road trip


is that an invite?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> Canuckian hey?
> Things are great. I am living on the eat coast now.
> Enjoying the beaches, ocean, and slower paced lifestyle.
> No marriage from me. Believe me i will tell you when that happens...if it ever will.
> ...


Nope. Pete came back for a couple posts...but that's about it.
I'm looking for an investment property myself...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> He's busy....he said he rea-ended a sheriff's car this morning!!!


true story....
THERE I WAS.....
minding my own business...was behind a sheriff deputy, waiting to turn right onto a highway. (we had the red light, taking turns w/ breaks in traffic)
The deputy started to pull forward to pull out. I saw this, saw his 'gap' he was going for, and 'sensed' his about to pull into traffic, so I started looking at traffic for my 'gap' and eased off the brakes to take his...shold have been vacant space. Well...to my surprise...I looked in front of me and saw a windshield full of tail light!!!!  I slammed the brakes and almost...made it. <bump> about 1 mph. I must have had that look   in my eyes...even behind my sun glasses...as I placed car in park, flashers, etc. Stepped out w/ my license and registration. I was friendly about it...polite, all that. 
Long story...no damage...no TICKET! YEAH BABY! I'VE GOT THE JUICE!   


no...havne't been to the gym...been going to work at 0730 and getting home at night around 10pm....am whooped. But, things are slowing a little so should be back on track monday.
Have 6 months to drop 35lbs. I can do that. Yep. I surely can.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Good deal on NO TICKETS! 

Wife got a ticket last night though!!! URGH!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

doh!
You gota new job?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> true story....
> THERE I WAS.....
> minding my own business...was behind a sheriff deputy, waiting to turn right onto a highway. (we had the red light, taking turns w/ breaks in traffic)
> The deputy started to pull forward to pull out. I saw this, saw his 'gap' he was going for, and 'sensed' his about to pull into traffic, so I started looking at traffic for my 'gap' and eased off the brakes to take his...shold have been vacant space. Well...to my surprise...I looked in front of me and saw a windshield full of tail light!!!!  I slammed the brakes and almost...made it. <bump> about 1 mph. I must have had that look   in my eyes...even behind my sun glasses...as I placed car in park, flashers, etc. Stepped out w/ my license and registration. I was friendly about it...polite, all that.
> ...



  I take it this was after our morning text messages


----------



## Devlin (Jun 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> is that an invite?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2007)

can honestly say...I wasn't distracted by anything...other than my deputy dawg not moving forward...

no.
good news: 2nd listing..that wsa on the market all of 2 days..is under contract! so...these: 7:30am - 10pm days are paying off!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Burner.  What's up?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2007)

...and the saga continues!  

Hey Burner


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a quick sell.  Well done!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2007)

aloha, all!
Getting off to a shakey start...I actually made it INTO the gym parking lot...buyer's agent called...some documentation was missing...and I had to put a gazillion more miles on the car that night. (long story)
Set the alarm to get up early to go start running..(ok..more of a walk/jog/wheeze...repeat) action for a while....but running as the goal..

It was raining. Not justa light sprinkle...but the kind that you start thinking of building an Ark, kind of rain...so I rolled back over until the danged cat jumped on me,  demanding his breakfast...

I am going to go to a kick boxing dojo after work to see how much classes are. I figure..if I am gonna have to cardio..and I do...might as ewll have a purpose.

The 'final nail in the coffin' came yesterday afternoon...a friend I had'nt seen since I left the night club was with my client. He looked at me and said: Wow...you havn't been in the gym in a while....have you?"

I politely asked him if he knew what the letters: F.O meant...
So...ther you have it: 40lbs heavier than I was in my avi...and evidently 1/2 the size....I've gotz work to do!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

hiya!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

hey hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

12 June 07

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 185*8, 185*7  

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 35*10, 135*10, 135*10  

Decline Bench Press:
3185*6, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10  

**Well...I went. Gawd...I'm WEAK! I'm going to hold off on trying to go any heavier for another couple weeks...build up some reps...then go back into different rep schemes...

**I am going to start boxing next week.
**40lbs to burn off prior to my December diving trip.
**stay tuned


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

3,185 pounds on decline?!?! You beast!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome back to the land of the lifting.

And yes, a ton and a half is impressive!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> 3,185 pounds on decline?!?! You beast!!!!


 


Pylon said:


> Welcome back to the land of the lifting.
> 
> And yes, a ton and a half is impressive!


 
..well...I don't like to brag....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

yesterday...SUCKED....DB is a better man than I....at least he got to use his anger against the iron...I succommed to the sweet, sweet taste of a frosty cold cervesa in the company of an attractive woman...

Lemme expound on how that could have been bad.
as y'all might remember..I was thrilled about my HUGE-mongous closing LAST month...well...I FINALLY got the check TUESDAY. (That was nealry 3 weeks after the facts, ya'll)
SO...wsa a little purturbed about that...then...to make it worse...it was only in the amount of: 3882.00....
Nota bad amount to get in a check, you may say...true enough..however, I am due nearly 11,000.00...so, I'm missing about 7,300...
WTF!!!! AND!
I tried to call people to inquire about it. I got ahold of someone at 0833hours....and that was it...NOTHING till late last night...so after 1pm..I was getting...upset.
4pm..I'm pissed...and 7pm..I'm fuqqin seething...
(I had gone downtown around 4:30 to have a pre-workout cup of coffee and bs with a friend) The coffee shop is next to the club I used to work at...so ended up talking w/ some ex co-workers...once being, Ally. I'm taking her to dinner soon... 
She, being a bartender....offered me a beer...and hey..when a good looking hands you a cold and tasty cervesa and waishes to conversate..you take the hospitality. 
So, after that...I ended up going home.
Habve gear and will be going to the gym after work this day.
true story.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey man hope you get that money bud thats some shady shit!!  

I gota figure out a way to get to the gym this saturday...I am working from thursday night till friday night...off at 8pm then back working at 6am till 3pm saturday gonna be dead for the gym saturday evening!

Make sure you have a beer for me!  I wont be drinking anything till the weekend after july 4th...


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Agreed hunt em down!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

it's being taken care of. SHould get the remainder Monday.

14 June:
Legs:
Squats:
135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 185*10

**had a headache...called it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2007)

Good try bud 

At least you got in I had to bail on odays workout I just dont have enough time w/ working and no time to rest!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2007)

Good to see you back in the gym Burner!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad you are getting straight with the money.  That sucks.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

I did finish w/ the weeK
Fri: Delts
Sat: Back.

weights...sucked..but I went.

2 more weeks of 'getting back into it' type workouts..then will switch things up and go foward again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

ok...weeeknd update:
Met a girl. Gonna take her out soon. Stay tuned for further inputs.
Friday night: Went and played sand volleyball. There was this girl...she had a low cut tank top on...she had a nice set of...implants...and of course, you saw most of them 'cause of the top....she was all tanned...and had on lotion...as there was a nice 'sheen' to the skin...which was VERY distracting...I think that was her job...look pretty...let the silicone move around in plain site and keep the opposing team (me) from paying attention on the game...was well worth the 3 points they scored against us..


After a good day of hanging out w/ family...chasing..and being chased by my neices...I got home and went to bed.
Had a bedroom window open. I awoke around midnight to a pretty strong wind. It was blowing the curtains pretty good, which woke me up. Also..the cat had perched himself in the sill to 'sniff'. (he'll just sit in a window and sniff the air...remeniscing of days gone by...) Well, he was making this gutteral, threatening sound..and finally a big HISSSSSS came from him. Ok...me..not quite awake...started to think:
Is this crazy dam cat gone and lost it...and about to go all ninja on me? I mean...10 pounds and 16 claws of fury can do harm if not prepared....
So, I sprang from my nice, cozy and comfy bed...and went to the window...wary of him. Come to find out..he wasn't even looking at me.
There was another cat outside the window that my cat wanted to 'meet'.
So, all safe, I just shut the window and went back to bed. 
Going out to work this morning...that dam cat had walked all over my nice, clean black car during the night...mabe I should have let my cat go out and introduce himself... 

had another closing this am! WAHOO! SO, after doing a couple errands after work, will be making my way to the gym! WAHOO!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice soft skinned woman with fake boobies and a nice tan equals mondo distractions! Wow I wouldve went and got a beer, then sat on the sidelines. I then wouldve had myself a very good time!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

_hehehehe_


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice story, burnsy...and I can't believe I have to ask, but, did you get pics?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Good deal burns sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm thinking she wasn't distracted enough to let anyone take pics of her "shiny implants"


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice story, burnsy...and I can't believe I have to ask, but, did you get pics?


her...boyfriend...was bigger than me....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

butterfly said:


> _hehehehe_


I'm SO telling your husband!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm thinking she wasn't distracted enough to let anyone take pics of her "shiny implants"


I like shiny things....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

18 June 07:
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*6, 225*5, 225*5, 205*5, 085*10, 135*10

Incline DB Press:
85*3, 70*6, 70*6

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 185*10

Cable Flyes:
High, Med, Low, 50 lbs, 10 reps per angle, move arms to next angle, then next. 30 reps in all, 2 sets.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey...a workout!!!!! Lookin great..now just keep it up for the next few weeks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm shooting for years..but baby-steps!

I gotta find a little hottie on a boat all of my own...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

You have a boat...in the mountains?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

I think he means the hottie has the boat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Solid workout Burns!  Glad to see ya back buddy...hopefully the knee is OK tomorrow AM for me to get in there for some leg work...odds are it will just be upper body though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You have a boat...in the mountains?


hhmm...we DO have water here....sir.... 
 

well, I've made up my mind...I'm outta here in the spring. Where to? Still not sure. either to Denver or Phoenix. I like Colorado...but Phoenix would be a fresh start...clean slate.

I have to take those 2003 MCSE classes in January, and they shoudl run me thru april or may..then I'm out.

Ive been in an odd mood lately...on the surface...I'm still 'me'...cracking jokes...but it feels like a facade...I think I may actually have some anger issues. Or...maybe...it's cause it is 22 June, 2007....I closed my cleints' property on 29 May, 2007..a.nd I STILL havent' been fully fuqqin paid yet...that check BETTER be here...TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't get legs done this week...

21 June:
Delts / Tris:
DB Seated Military Press:
30*15, 40*10, 508*, 50*5, 50*8

Seated Side Lateral Raises:
25*8, 25*8

Standing Front Raises:
25*8, 25*8

Reverse Pec Dec:
110*8, 110*8

DB Shrugs:
100*8, 100*8

Dips:
*10, *8, *7  

Cable Tri Extensions:
80*10, 80*10

**Not bad...was a little better than last week...so hopefully, things will start to come back on-line....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well, I've made up my mind...I'm outta here in the spring. Where to? Still not sure. either to Denver or Phoenix. I like Colorado...but Phoenix would be a fresh start...clean slate.



Just my opinion here, but after following your adventures, I'd say a clean slate would be the best thing for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I didn't get legs done this week...



  No taking the easy way out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

isn't that a song?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

W/O lookin Good Brother Burner!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Ive been in an odd mood lately...on the surface...I'm still 'me'...cracking jokes...but it feels like a facade...I think I may actually have some anger issues. Or...maybe...it's cause it is 22 June, 2007....I closed my cleints' property on 29 May, 2007..a.nd I STILL havent' been fully fuqqin paid yet...that check BETTER be here...TODAY!!!!!!



Hope your check arrives soon.

That's part of the problem with having the "good time" personality.  You are always expected to be on.  Any dip in energy gets called out constantly, so it's easier to act the way people expect and not deal with it.  I feel your pain.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2007)

nice...another workout!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

Two workouts... in a row! Woo hoo!

Sometimes starting over is the best thing you can do in your life. I've 'started over' once in my life, a little older then you. I basically divorced my first wife, sold almost everything I owned, quit a good job without having a new one, and moved 600 miles away. It worked out well, life is good. (even considering the fact I am in New Jersey!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

26 June 07:

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 245*4, 275*2, 225*5, 135*15  

Incline Bench Press:
185*5, 185*5, 135*10, 135*10

Decline Bench Press:
225*5, 225*5, 135*10, 135*10

***took too long, but overall, pretty good. got 275 again! WAHOO!
***next week, will be going back to 'cycle II', (hit each BP twice per week)

**still skipped biceps...but they are getting worked on back day...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Just my opinion here, but after following your adventures, I'd say a clean slate would be the best thing for you.



I agree with TT. It may be a big change, but it could do wonders for everything.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2007)

Workouts????  In here?????  

  






I'm feelin' like a real slacker now.  Good thing I'm doing body sculpting again today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

hhmm...body sculpting...that paints a pic of someone using their hands upon you...as you spin ever so slowly on one of those clay wheel things...

oops...did I say that out loud?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got a date tonight. But, I have to go see my client at the very far, opposite end of town to go over real estate stuff that's on time line. So, called her. (Hey Tam..her name is Tam too!....that would be 2 Tammy's in a row!)

So, either gonna do a later dinner or take a rain check.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cycle II will be as follows:

Monday and Thursday:
Legs / Back / Bis

Wednesdays off

Tuesday and Friday:
Chest / Delt / Tris

day 1: 
Squats, SLDL
Pull Ups, BB or DB Rows
BB Curls, Preacher Curls

day 2:
bench press, Flyes
Military press, upright rows
CGBP, Skull crushers

day 4:
Deads, front squats
pull downs, cable/machine rows 
Alt. db curls, cable curls

day 5:
incline bench press, decline bench press
side lateras, front laterals, rear laterals
dips, tricep extensions


***gonna do 4 working sets for all exercises, except the laterals; 2-3 sets per


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 28, 2007)

nice workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2007)

hey hottie!

my date update:
went well...I think...

we got along...had some laughs. (I ended up meeting her for dinner about an hour after we originally planned)
WOW....she's VERY attractive...outgoing...intelligent...and she seems to like me at least a little...(told you she wsa intelligent!)

one weird thing....she looks VERY similar to Kristen. (the ex I keep bringing up) I mean...wow...I didn't plan that...but wow.

my listing that went under contract 2 days after it hit the market...we might lose the contract. The buyers are askinng for another 5 - 6k in things to be fixed in the house. My seller isn't budging. He doesn't need to. We've already had the house at the LOW end of the market to begin with as well as paying for most of the buyer's closing costs...so...they ar eeither gonna take the house as is, or we'll reject it, put it back on the market and get another offer inside of two weeks...
Didn't make the gym last night, but will be going this afternoon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2007)

28 June 07
Delts / Tris:

Seated DB Military Press:
30*15, 45*10, 60*6, 60*6, 60*6

Standing Side lateral Raises:
35*5, 25*3.....20*10, 20*10

CGBP: 
135*10

***That discomfort in my shoulders was too strong. It's not 'pain', as per se...but definately a discomfort..that I tried to work thru...and when it wasn't, I tried to go to tris...but still would't ease up, so I called it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I know the feeling in the shoulder area! Be careful burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2007)

hey D!
Thanks...of course...5 minutes after I left the gym..that feeling subsided...oh well.

ok...will finish up back today..then start 'Cycle II' Monday!
WAHOO!
Have supps I am gonna take, which have been on top of the fridge for a while now.....and am in need of using! YEAH!
SO...here we go, folks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, be careful w/ the shoulder my Friend, I'm going through somethin crazy on mine as well!!! Congrats on the date, let the past go and ENJOY the now my Friend!!! Hope I didn't overstep my boundry, just want you to enjoy whats happening now, and not think in the past!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know the feeling in the shoulder area! Be careful burner.



Agreed.  The shoulder is one poorly constructed joint.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2007)

hey Arch!
no worries...didn't work out...
NEXT!

Hiya trips!

ok...today is the DAY!
Start Cycle II...have all my supps ready to go...feeling good...thinking of starting a new journal...this one is played out.


----------

